# Cartier Juste Un Clou Bracelet (JUC) Discussion



## mousdioufe

here my new bracelet from Cartier, i really love it, its quite unique, i ordered i in pink gold to match my incoming Cartier Calibre 2 tone rose gold. i have been mixing and matching with everything and anything, here some pictures. hope you enjoy as much as i did


----------



## Sweetyqbk

mousdioufe said:


> here my new bracelet from Cartier, i really love it, its quite unique, i ordered i in pink gold to match my incoming Cartier Calibre 2 tone rose gold. i have been mixing and matching with everything and anything, here some pictures. hope you enjoy as much as i did



Wow it's beautiful congrats, are they making the lower picture watch in a ladies size??? I was looking for it when I was looking for a watch, I really liked this Cartier but this size was just too big on me


----------



## bagsforme

Beautiful.  Love it stacked with all the other bracelets.


----------



## Samia

mousdioufe said:
			
		

> here my new bracelet from Cartier, i really love it, its quite unique, i ordered i in pink gold to match my incoming Cartier Calibre 2 tone rose gold. i have been mixing and matching with everything and anything, here some pictures. hope you enjoy as much as i did



I commented on the other thread too, congrats! They look great &#128522;


----------



## pamella

Fabulous!  Love the way you have stacked it with the Love and watch.  Also love your
extra wide Love ring!  Congratulations!


----------



## GucciObsessed

Beautiful! Please model your Calibre watch when you receive it - I love that style!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Congratulations!!!   I adore it on you, you have an amazing collection!  Add another pic when you get your new watch.   WOW WOW WOW!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Gorgeous!
Since you got a new Calibre, I'll take the Roadster!


----------



## Machick333

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## alf13

Thank you so much for posting pics! I fall a little deeper in love with this bracelet every time I see it. I love the way it looks with your Love bracelets! It's a perfect complement.


----------



## swee7bebe

It's beautiful.  Congratulations!


----------



## LVoeletters

i already complimented the above in the stacking thread but its so gorgeous I needed to say it again! Love everything you have all of my dream pieces!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lanier

All of your stacks are *AMAZING*!


----------



## Jujuma

Love it. Can't wait to see it on rosegold!


----------



## mousdioufe

Sweetyqbk said:


> Wow it's beautiful congrats, are they making the lower picture watch in a ladies size??? I was looking for it when I was looking for a watch, I really liked this Cartier but this size was just too big on me


they do come in smaller size for women


----------



## mousdioufe

bagsforme said:


> Beautiful.  Love it stacked with all the other bracelets.


thank you!


----------



## mousdioufe

LVoeletters said:


> i already complimented the above in the stacking thread but its so gorgeous I needed to say it again! Love everything you have all of my dream pieces!!!!!!!!!



thank you!



swee7bebe said:


> It's beautiful.  Congratulations!



thank you!



alf13 said:


> Thank you so much for posting pics! I fall a little deeper in love with this bracelet every time I see it. I love the way it looks with your Love bracelets! It's a perfect complement.



thank you!


Machick333 said:


> Beautiful!!!!





skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous!
> Since you got a new Calibre, I'll take the Roadster!



my roadster is my favorite watch so far...i cant let it go just yet!!! lmao



lanasyogamama said:


> Congratulations!!!   I adore it on you, you have an amazing collection!  Add another pic when you get your new watch.   WOW WOW WOW!!!





GucciObsessed said:


> Beautiful! Please model your Calibre watch when you receive it - I love that style!





pamella said:


> Fabulous!  Love the way you have stacked it with the Love and watch.  Also love your
> extra wide Love ring!  Congratulations!





Samia said:


> I commented on the other thread too, congrats! They look great &#128522;





bagsforme said:


> Beautiful.  Love it stacked with all the other bracelets.


----------



## mousdioufe

LVoeletters said:


> i already complimented the above in the stacking thread but its so gorgeous I needed to say it again! Love everything you have all of my dream pieces!!!!!!!!!



thank you!



swee7bebe said:


> It's beautiful.  Congratulations!



thank you!



alf13 said:


> Thank you so much for posting pics! I fall a little deeper in love with this bracelet every time I see it. I love the way it looks with your Love bracelets! It's a perfect complement.



thank you!


Machick333 said:


> Beautiful!!!!





skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous!
> Since you got a new Calibre, I'll take the Roadster!



my roadster is my favorite watch so far...i cant let it go just yet!!! lmao



lanasyogamama said:


> Congratulations!!!   I adore it on you, you have an amazing collection!  Add another pic when you get your new watch.   WOW WOW WOW!!!


  i i have to say thank you!, after seeing your beautiful modeling pics, you made me wanted to get the bracelet, and i have no regrets!! its such an original piece, not for everyone i admit it!! but i love taking risk and think out of the box.


GucciObsessed said:


> Beautiful! Please model your Calibre watch when you receive it - I love that style!


  i will, cant wait!!


pamella said:


> Fabulous!  Love the way you have stacked it with the Love and watch.  Also love your
> extra wide Love ring!  Congratulations!


thank you!


Samia said:


> I commented on the other thread too, congrats! They look great &#128522;


thank you!


bagsforme said:


> Beautiful.  Love it stacked with all the other bracelets.


thank you!


----------



## mousdioufe

Jujuma said:


> Love it. Can't wait to see it on rosegold!


are you talking about the clou bracelet? this is rose gold


----------



## lanasyogamama

You are MOST welcome, and very sweet.   Do you switch out your bracelets a lot?  I wear my Love and Clou 24x7.


----------



## mousdioufe

lanasyogamama said:


> You are MOST welcome, and very sweet.   Do you switch out your bracelets a lot?  I wear my Love and Clou 24x7.


i love changing my bracelets on a daily basis, that why i didnt want to get 2 love bracelets, but instead 1 love bracelet to wear with my watch 24/7 and a cuff love so i can switch it with other pieces, i just got the clou yesterday and sleep with it, its kind of a pain in the butt to press it. so far the best combo i've tried is the cartier cuff white gold, the clou and a diamond rope bracelet, i was kind of playing around with some david yurman pieces but felt that i was taking away the beauty of the bracelet and it kind of blend with the rest, but i did tried the cartier watch calibre rose gold with the yellow gold love and the rose gold clou and it look amazing! i will keep you posted a soon as i get the watch.


----------



## mousdioufe




----------



## GucciObsessed

You truly have my Cartier dream jewelry! All stunning! I had no idea the Calibre came in a smaller size! Hmph! I would have rethought my Rolex which I just purchased if I knew this!


----------



## BreadnGem

Very nice bracelet! Very edgy!


----------



## etk123

Love love love love love.


----------



## Monaliceke

mousdioufe said:


> here my new bracelet from Cartier, i really love it, its quite unique, i ordered i in pink gold to match my incoming Cartier Calibre 2 tone rose gold. i have been mixing and matching with everything and anything, here some pictures. hope you enjoy as much as i did



Wow! Congratulations! It looks so shiny in the first 2 pictures. Is it really as shiny as the Leve?  :urock:


----------



## freshie2096

Love the look


----------



## Taneya

Love your stacking, look so pretty on you


----------



## bb10lue

Very pretty!! I can't wait to try it in store...


----------



## mousdioufe

luxemadam said:


> Wow! Congratulations! It looks so shiny in the first 2 pictures. Is it really as shiny as the Leve?  :urock:



thank you luxe!! and yes it is as shiny as the love


----------



## karo

Congratulations! It's gorgeous! Love your stacking pics too - especially the first one. Great collection!


----------



## mousdioufe

GucciObsessed said:


> You truly have my Cartier dream jewelry! All stunning! I had no idea the Calibre came in a smaller size! Hmph! I would have rethought my Rolex which I just purchased if I knew this!



not the calibre, she was asking about the roadster (i hope) lol
send pic of your rolex!! congrat



BreadnGem said:


> Very nice bracelet! Very edgy!



it is!! thank you !



etk123 said:


> Love love love love love.



lol



bb10lue said:


> Very pretty!! I can't wait to try it in store...



come back and let me know what you thought, dont forget to go one size smaller than your current love bracelet.



Taneya said:


> Love your stacking, look so pretty on you



 yeahhh, thank you!!!



freshie2096 said:


> Love the look


 thank you!


luxemadam said:


> Wow! Congratulations! It looks so shiny in the first 2 pictures. Is it really as shiny as the Leve?  :urock:


----------



## mousdioufe

karo said:


> Congratulations! It's gorgeous! Love your stacking pics too - especially the first one. Great collection!


thank you!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

This looks so similar to the juste un clou bracelet!

http://www.shopbop.com/skinny-railr...-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=10070#reviewsArea

Only it doesn't overlap


----------



## mousdioufe

yeahh, i love it!!! is so big!!


----------



## benchwarmer

I love it!  The new watch, the love and the juste un clou all look fantastic together, also with the love cuff to, they all compliment one another well.   You have an enviable collection~


----------



## Monaliceke

mousdioufe said:


> yeahh, i love it!!! is so big!!



Oh! It's so gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## mousdioufe

benchwarmer said:


> I love it!  The new watch, the love and the juste un clou all look fantastic together, also with the love cuff to, they all compliment one another well.   You have an enviable collection~


thank you!!!!


----------



## mousdioufe

luxemadam said:


> Oh! It's so gorgeous! Congrats!


thank you!!


----------



## benett0n

Congrats!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mousdioufe said:


> thank you!!



Your jewelry is beautiful,
Quick question- is then juste un clou difficult to get on amd off?
Do you worry about breaking it with the bending over time?
Is it comfortable? While I like the look..it does look a little....dangerous
I see this as a nice alternative to the love...which I have tired of seeing everywhere. This is just not nearly as common.


----------



## chicmom78

I was looking around online and came across these










Definitely doesn't have the presence of the clou and the nailhead is not as large, but they are solid 14kt gold


----------



## chicmom78

chicmom78 said:
			
		

> I was looking around online and came across these
> 
> Definitely doesn't have the presence of the clou and the nailhead is not as large, but they are solid 14kt gold



Sorry forgot to say designers name, Kay Wicks


----------



## bkforbes

What type of Cartier watch is that? It is gorgeous!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I wonder how this designer can get away with this...





chicmom78 said:


> Sorry forgot to say designers name, Kay Wicks


----------



## beachy10

For those that have the Clou and the Love, what is the weight comparison? The Clou is more expensive but is it also heavier than the Love?


----------



## lanasyogamama

beachy10 said:
			
		

> For those that have the Clou and the Love, what is the weight comparison? The Clou is more expensive but is it also heavier than the Love?



I have both, but I don't know the answer.  I would imagine the Love is heavier, I think it's bigger.


----------



## chessmont

I'm sorry if this was mentioned somewhere already, but I am not knowledgeable much in this brand - is the Clou hinged?  Or does it slip on?  It looks tight to just slip on.  Plus, I have 'man hands' and bangles never fit me.  TIA


----------



## lanasyogamama

chessmont said:


> I'm sorry if this was mentioned somewhere already, but I am not knowledgeable much in this brand - is the Clou hinged?  Or does it slip on?  It looks tight to just slip on.  Plus, I have 'man hands' and bangles never fit me.  TIA



It has a hinge, and generally you size one down from he size you'd wear in a Love.


----------



## chessmont

lanasyogamama said:


> It has a hinge, and generally you size one down from he size you'd wear in a Love.



Thank you


----------



## dlovechanel

Love all your cartier collection!! So envy 

May I know which type of gold of your love bracelets? They look gorgeous to be stack together. I have YG love bracelet and I'm thinking to get my 2nd love bracelet. But I can't decide should I get WG or RG or YG again.


----------



## lanasyogamama

dlovechanel said:


> Love all your cartier collection!! So envy
> 
> May I know which type of gold of your love bracelets? They look gorgeous to be stack together. I have YG love bracelet and I'm thinking to get my 2nd love bracelet. But I can't decide should I get WG or RG or YG again.



Thank you!

My Love is YG and my Clou is PG.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I took my bracelet off to clean for the first time today, I thought someone had asked about the closure once. Also, I have to show you the adorable Cartier marking.


----------



## xblackxstarx

thanks for posting all the photos, please keep adding photos i love this bracelet right now x


----------



## dianahuang

Love the LOVE and un cleu bracelet!! Hope someday i will have the LOVE bracelet to match my LOVE wedding band in Pink Gold *amen*


----------



## cldixon1

browsing the purse forum with my new Juste un Clou!!! (his name is Pierre)


----------



## Candice0985

cldixon1 said:


> browsing the purse forum with my new Juste un Clou!!! (his name is Pierre)



looks amazing! congrats


----------



## cldixon1

Thanks!!!!!! I am over the moon. My first piece. 

lanasy, do you ever take yours off? I have been every night, but it is quite hard to take it off alone.


----------



## Greentea

cldixon1 said:


> browsing the purse forum with my new Juste un Clou!!! (his name is Pierre)


Pierre is tres' chic! What metal is yours?


----------



## surfergirljen

So pretty! Love it in RG!


----------



## lanasyogamama

cldixon1 said:


> Thanks!!!!!! I am over the moon. My first piece.
> 
> lanasy, do you ever take yours off? I have been every night, but it is quite hard to take it off alone.



It's gorgeous on you!!!! Congratulations!

No, I leave it on all the time, like my LOVE.  I finally took it off after about 6 months, it definitely needed a good cleaning.  I make DH take it on and off.  He hates doing it, he's terrified of breaking it.


----------



## peppers90

*cldixon* congrats on your RG Clou, Cartier makes the best RG!!


----------



## cldixon1

18k gold! It's yellow gold, not rose gold. Love the rose gold one too!!


----------



## cldixon1

I'm scared of getting perfume, hairspray, etc on him!! (he is a human..haha) But I guess a good cleaning will remedy anything


----------



## peppers90

Oh sorry!  Congrats on your YG!!  Enjoy Pierre


----------



## Kaktusas

mousdioufe said:


> here my new bracelet from Cartier, i really love it, its quite unique, i ordered i in pink gold to match my incoming Cartier Calibre 2 tone rose gold. i have been mixing and matching with everything and anything, here some pictures. hope you enjoy as much as i did


Thats a gorgeous watch, whats the price?


----------



## Fran0421

I love the love with the clou  looks great!



mousdioufe said:


> yeahh, i love it!!! is so big!!


----------



## partru

I've been admiring this bracelet for a while now. It's _magnifique_! Can someone give a full photographic tour of the piece  -- I'm curious to see what the top of the nailhead looks like. 

Thanks


----------



## cldixon1

I will later on today!! I love taking pictures of it...haha you should go for it, it's the most amazing piece in real life. So classic and well made


----------



## mrwata

cldixon1 said:
			
		

> Thanks!!!!!! I am over the moon. My first piece.
> 
> lanasy, do you ever take yours off? I have been every night, but it is quite hard to take it off alone.



I was wondering the same thing too. I've been leaving mine on cause I'm lazy though..


----------



## cldixon1

It is too hard for me to take it off alone!! I think I am going to leave mine on all the time like you would the Love.


----------



## lanasyogamama

mrwata said:


> I was wondering the same thing too. I've been leaving mine on cause I'm lazy though..



I'm not sure if you saw my response..


No, I leave it on all the time, like my LOVE. I finally took it off after about 6 months, it definitely needed a good cleaning. I make DH take it on and off. He hates doing it, he's terrified of breaking it.


----------



## cldixon1

Quick picture tour of angles. Let me know if you want more!! I sure love sharing


----------



## Greentea

cldixon1 said:


> Quick picture tour of angles. Let me know if you want more!! I sure love sharing
> 
> View attachment 2012069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012072



Again - killing me!! This is such a sexy-fun-whimsical-gorgeous-luxe piece! I die!


----------



## kat99

cldixon1 said:


> Quick picture tour of angles. Let me know if you want more!! I sure love sharing
> 
> View attachment 2012069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012072




Hi CL, this is gorgeous on you!

It looks like you took a pretty snug fit - is it comfortable? Thanks


----------



## mrwata

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm not sure if you saw my response..
> 
> 
> No, I leave it on all the time, like my LOVE. I finally took it off after about 6 months, it definitely needed a good cleaning. I make DH take it on and off. He hates doing it, he's terrified of breaking it.


Thanks for the reply!  I guess people are leaving it on 24/7.


----------



## cldixon1

Very much so comfortable! I like things to fit closer. I plan to wear it alone but in case I get a Love one day I would want it to not clang too much together.


----------



## Aray22

Holy mother of God that's gorgeous. All of it. Stunning wrist of Cartier!!! Had mixed feelings on the clou but it's gorgeous on, especially paired with the love. Great choices.


----------



## partru

cldixon1 said:


> Quick picture tour of angles. Let me know if you want more!! I sure love sharing
> 
> View attachment 2012069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012072


Thanks, CL. Amazing. Think I'll forgo purchasing shoes this month and get this amazing piece of wrist candy instead. By the way, how many Cartier stampings are there?


----------



## Greentea

partru said:


> Thanks, CL. Amazing. Think I'll forgo purchasing shoes this month and get this amazing piece of wrist candy instead. By the way, how many Cartier stampings are there?



Do it - that's a lot of shoes, though! hehe 
Be sure to post pics if you take the plunge!


----------



## Candice0985

this bracelet is driving me insane....all these pictures are making it so hard to not go try one on!

craving either the WG or YG... must save my money! no more splurges for a while!


----------



## Greentea

Candice0985 said:


> this bracelet is driving me insane....all these pictures are making it so hard to not go try one on!
> 
> craving either the WG or YG... must save my money! no more splurges for a while!



We can be insane together. It will be a long time before I get mine!


----------



## Candice0985

Greentea said:


> We can be insane together. It will be a long time before I get mine!



I know me too... if I save intensely (no other jewellery/clothing purchases) for a few months I could get one by March....hopefully there's no price increases before then!

which one are you looking at?


----------



## Greentea

Candice0985 said:


> I know me too... if I save intensely (no other jewellery/clothing purchases) for a few months I could get one by March....hopefully there's no price increases before then!
> 
> which one are you looking at?



ooh - March is nothing! I just got a Cartier Panthere ring so I may need a year!
I think I want the yellow gold. I already have the yellow gold Love but I'm not sure about pink gold for me personally. I think I might actually wear the Clou on my left wrist with my stainless Tank Francaise watch. That might be a fun combo! Dream dream dream!


----------



## Candice0985

Greentea said:


> ooh - March is nothing! I just got a Cartier Panthere ring so I may need a year!
> I think I want the yellow gold. I already have the yellow gold Love but I'm not sure about pink gold for me personally. I think I might actually wear the Clou on my left wrist with my stainless Tank Francaise watch. That might be a fun combo! Dream dream dream!



love your new ring!!! definitely a holy grail piece for me  

I'm thinking the YG or WG clou....I have a RG love so maybe white gold clou to compliment the RG love? I know I don't want a RG clou and RG love....too much RG!

 YG clou and SS tank would look fab together! I may not like two RG bracelets but for some reason I like the idea of 2 YG!? I think it would look awesome


----------



## Greentea

Candice0985 said:


> love your new ring!!! definitely a holy grail piece for me
> 
> I'm thinking the YG or WG clou....I have a RG love so maybe white gold clou to compliment the RG love? I know I don't want a RG clou and RG love....too much RG!
> 
> YG clou and SS tank would look fab together! I may not like two RG bracelets but for some reason I like the idea of 2 YG!? I think it would look awesome



The white gold would be so pretty with the RG Love! So would the yellow! I think you should try both on stacked with the Love and see which looks better to you. So fun to play at Cartier!


----------



## cldixon1

One stamping! Let me post pic prob hard to see though!


----------



## cldixon1

Hard to see! Cartier written on the inside of the point.


----------



## Candice0985

Candice0985 said:


> love your new ring!!! definitely a holy grail piece for me
> 
> I'm thinking the YG or WG clou....I have a RG love so maybe white gold clou to compliment the RG love? I know I don't want a RG clou and RG love....too much RG!
> 
> YG clou and SS tank would look fab together! I may not like two RG bracelets but for some reason I like the idea of 2 YG!? I think it would look awesome



I think I like WG with RG on me 

I will definitely go try some on at Cartier but not until I save at least half for it first


----------



## XCCX

Is there a dedicated thread for this collection?

Anyway just wanted to share this photo of the Lebanese singer Elissa with her bracelet..


----------



## POODLGRL

chessmont said:


> I'm sorry if this was mentioned somewhere already, but I am not knowledgeable much in this brand - is the Clou hinged?  Or does it slip on?  It looks tight to just slip on.  Plus, I have 'man hands' and bangles never fit me.  TIA



It comes is sizes, just like the Love bracelets.  And yes, it's hinged.  I am sure they will have one that fits.


----------



## POODLGRL

cldixon1 said:


> Thanks!!!!!! I am over the moon. My first piece.
> 
> lanasy, do you ever take yours off? I have been every night, but it is quite hard to take it off alone.



I'm so glad I'm not the only one.  I haven't started wearing mine (it's only been a month). I've been practicing, but it's so hard to open.  The clasp should be tight, but I assume, gold being relatively soft, that it will get easier over time?


----------



## POODLGRL

cldixon1 said:


> I'm scared of getting perfume, hairspray, etc on him!! (he is a human..haha) But I guess a good cleaning will remedy anything



Perfume, hairspray won't hurt it.  To clean, I drop it in water with a couple of tablespoons of ammonia.  It cleans gold beautifully.  Do NOT do this however, with any jewelry with any kind of precious or semi-precious stones--it might damage them.


----------



## POODLGRL

Candice0985 said:


> love your new ring!!! definitely a holy grail piece for me
> 
> I'm thinking the YG or WG clou....I have a RG love so maybe white gold clou to compliment the RG love? I know I don't want a RG clou and RG love....too much RG!
> 
> YG clou and SS tank would look fab together! I may not like two RG bracelets but for some reason I like the idea of 2 YG!? I think it would look awesome



I have two yellow gold-it's really nice, not too much at all.  I'll try and post tomorrow.


----------



## Greentea

POODLGRL said:


> I have two yellow gold-it's really nice, not too much at all.  I'll try and post tomorrow.



Anxious to see this picture!


----------



## POODLGRL

Cartier Juste un Clou in yellow gold


----------



## Candice0985

POODLGRL said:


> Cartier Juste un Clou in yellow gold



looks amazing!


----------



## POODLGRL

Candice0985 said:


> looks amazing!



Thank you Candice-I can't easily get it on and off, but on the other hand, why would I want to?


----------



## kat99

POODLGRL said:


> Cartier Juste un Clou in yellow gold



SO beautiful! I've been trying to stay away from this bracelet (which is probably why I shouldn't be stalking this thread like I do!)


----------



## POODLGRL

kat99 said:


> SO beautiful! I've been trying to stay away from this bracelet (which is probably why I shouldn't be stalking this thread like I do!)



Oh Kat, you've been such an inspiration.  I think your style and mine are quite similar.
I do love this. It's one of the few things, I just broke down and bought.  I noticed you got the VCA perlee . . . Would you wear the two together?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

poodlgrl said:


> cartier juste un clou in yellow gold



love this look.


----------



## POODLGRL

Thank you Sweetie!


----------



## beachy10

Looks great paired with the love.


----------



## POODLGRL

beachy10 said:


> Looks great paired with the love.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Greentea

kat99 said:


> SO beautiful! I've been trying to stay away from this bracelet (which is probably why I shouldn't be stalking this thread like I do!)



Kat, we can stalk together. We love the same pieces!! I have given up trying to resist this piece. It makes no sense, really - there is just something about it that grabs me! UGH!!!!!


----------



## Greentea

POODLGRL said:


> Oh Kat, you've been such an inspiration.  I think your style and mine are quite similar.
> I do love this. It's one of the few things, I just broke down and bought.  I noticed you got the VCA perlee . . . Would you wear the two together?



I'll answer for her - heck yeah!!!


----------



## Greentea

POODLGRL said:


> Cartier Juste un Clou in yellow gold



I die. What sizes are your Love and Clou? We could be arm twins one day!


----------



## Candice0985

POODLGRL said:


> Thank you Candice-I can't easily get it on and off, but on the other hand, why would I want to?



exactly


----------



## kat99

POODLGRL said:


> Oh Kat, you've been such an inspiration.  I think your style and mine are quite similar.
> I do love this. It's one of the few things, I just broke down and bought.  I noticed you got the VCA perlee . . . Would you wear the two together?



I am trying really hard not to break down - I'm going to miss this price increase for sure coming up, I wonder how much it will go up. But photos like yours are torture!

My Perlee is a little bigger, it slides up and down whereas I think I'd want to wear the JUC a little more snug (like yours) - so not sure if I would combine...perhaps I need to take a little trip to the boutique with it on and see how it goes....



Greentea said:


> I'll answer for her - heck yeah!!!



LOL! I've seen you around all the JUC threads, you are right that we are stalking the same items!


----------



## POODLGRL

kat99 said:


> I am trying really hard not to break down - I'm going to miss this price increase for sure coming up, I wonder how much it will go up. But photos like yours are torture!
> 
> My Perlee is a little bigger, it slides up and down whereas I think I'd want to wear the JUC a little more snug (like yours) - so not sure if I would combine...perhaps I need to take a little trip to the boutique with it on and see how it goes....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I've seen you around all the JUC threads, you are right that we are stalking the same items!


Dear Kat,

I understand from this forum that one goes down a size (from the Love bracelet) for the JUC, and that was my experience too.  I too figured I would try it--what was the harm in trying, and to my profound surprise, I left with it.

But in the spirit of rationalization, I could have spent half that amount of a couple of pairs of shoes and what would I really have to show for it?  A couple of pairs of used shoes, some of which I probably couldn't get much wear from because they would kill me, or because they were so specialized or because a week from now I'd be onto something else, and still I'd want the bracelet but I'd be that much further away from being able to buy it.

It all adds up and at the end of the day, I'd rather have one fabulous bracelet I can wear every single day and feel thrilled every time I wear it rather than a bunch of "stuff."

So that's my thought for the day!  

What color are you thinking, YG, RG, WG--w diamonds?


----------



## lanasyogamama

kat99 said:


> I am trying really hard not to break down - I'm going to miss this price increase for sure coming up, I wonder how much it will go up. But photos like yours are torture!
> 
> 
> LOL! I've seen you around all the JUC threads, you are right that we are stalking the same items!



Someone told me the JUC wasn't included in the next price increase.


----------



## POODLGRL

lanasyogamama said:


> Someone told me the JUC wasn't included in the next price increase.



Gosh, I hope you're right.  When is the next price increase scheduled?


----------



## chicmom78

POODLGRL said:
			
		

> Gosh, I hope you're right.  When is the next price increase scheduled?



That would make sense if its not included since it did just come out not too long ago, and IMO the starting price point for the JUC is a little high not leaving much room for a increase


----------



## kat99

POODLGRL said:


> Dear Kat,
> 
> I understand from this forum that one goes down a size (from the Love bracelet) for the JUC, and that was my experience too.  I too figured I would try it--what was the harm in trying, and to my profound surprise, I left with it.
> 
> But in the spirit of rationalization, I could have spent half that amount of a couple of pairs of shoes and what would I really have to show for it?  A couple of pairs of used shoes, some of which I probably couldn't get much wear from because they would kill me, or because they were so specialized or because a week from now I'd be onto something else, and still I'd want the bracelet but I'd be that much further away from being able to buy it.
> 
> It all adds up and at the end of the day, I'd rather have one fabulous bracelet I can wear every single day and feel thrilled every time I wear it rather than a bunch of "stuff."
> 
> So that's my thought for the day!
> 
> What color are you thinking, YG, RG, WG--w diamonds?



Oh you are so very convincing....! I think along the same lines but am wondering if I should wait a while...hmm

I was thinking either YG or WG with diamonds (we do have similar taste!) I love RG but have a Love cuff and Perlee both in rose. 



lanasyogamama said:


> Someone told me the JUC wasn't included in the next price increase.



Wonderful news! Gives me some breathing room to obsess further...thanks for sharing


----------



## CATEYES

POODLGRL said:


> Cartier Juste un Clou in yellow gold



Looks great together!!


----------



## Greentea

lanasyogamama said:


> Someone told me the JUC wasn't included in the next price increase.


----------



## karo

POODLGRL said:


> Cartier Juste un Clou in yellow gold



It looks perfect with Love  Stunning!


----------



## POODLGRL

Greentea said:


> I die. What sizes are your Love and Clou? We could be arm twins one day!



Dear Greentea,

I hope we are arm twins one day-that would be fun!  A big part of the appeal of the Clou was that it fit perfectly.  It's very hard for me to find a bracelet that fits.
I'm a size 15 in the Clou and a 16 in the Love.  The love is actually a little big, but that's the smallest size available in the US.  I just added the white gold Love--will post more photos.  It's my hope one day to add the WG Clou, but that might be a bit much.
Recently I saw a girl with three Love and three Clou-WG, RG & YG each. The love were stacked next to one another followed by the three Clou.  Honestly, it wasn't attractive all in a row.  I think you need to break them up to add interest and contrast which is why I like the Love next to the Clou. 
Thanks so much for your interest--I appreciate it.
Poodlgrl


----------



## peppers90

POODLGRL said:


> Dear Greentea,
> 
> I hope we are arm twins one day-that would be fun!  A big part of the appeal of the Clou was that it fit perfectly.  It's very hard for me to find a bracelet that fits.
> I'm a size 15 in the Clou and a 16 in the Love.  The love is actually a little big, but that's the smallest size available in the US.  I just added the white gold Love--will post more photos.  It's my hope one day to add the WG Clou, but that might be a bit much.
> Recently I saw a girl with three Love and three Clou-WG, RG & YG each. The love were stacked next to one another followed by the three Clou.  Honestly, it wasn't attractive all in a row.  I think you need to break them up to add interest and contrast which is why I like the Love next to the Clou.
> Thanks so much for your interest--I appreciate it.
> Poodlgrl



Congrats *POODLGRL* on your Clou!  Looks fabulous with your Love.   Can't wait to see it with WG- that will be one stunning combo!  Enjoy


----------



## lanasyogamama

POODLGRL said:


> Recently I saw a girl with three Love and three Clou-WG, RG & YG each. The love were stacked next to one another followed by the three Clou.  Honestly, it wasn't attractive all in a row.  I think you need to break them up to add interest and contrast which is why I like the Love next to the Clou.
> Thanks so much for your interest--I appreciate it.
> Poodlgrl




Whoa... That sounds... busy.  And show offy.  IMO.


----------



## Greentea

POODLGRL said:


> Dear Greentea,
> 
> I hope we are arm twins one day-that would be fun!  A big part of the appeal of the Clou was that it fit perfectly.  It's very hard for me to find a bracelet that fits.
> I'm a size 15 in the Clou and a 16 in the Love.  The love is actually a little big, but that's the smallest size available in the US.  I just added the white gold Love--will post more photos.  It's my hope one day to add the WG Clou, but that might be a bit much.
> Recently I saw a girl with three Love and three Clou-WG, RG & YG each. The love were stacked next to one another followed by the three Clou.  Honestly, it wasn't attractive all in a row.  I think you need to break them up to add interest and contrast which is why I like the Love next to the Clou.
> Thanks so much for your interest--I appreciate it.
> Poodlgrl



I agree! I'd be happy with one love and one clou - all I need.  Since my Love is a 17, I'll try on the 16 Clou.


----------



## POODLGRL

Greentea said:


> I agree! I'd be happy with one love and one clou - all I need.  Since my Love is a 17, I'll try on the 16 Clou.



Dear Greentea,
The only reason I added the WG Love is b/c I have Hermes cuffs w palladium hardware, and watches in white gold and stainless.  Call me crazy, but I don't like mixing white gold w yellow gold.  The Love and JUC were both yellow and I found I wasn't wearing my WG or palladium accessories. The addition of the WG Love pulls in the silver-toned hardware and harmonizes the overall look.  But that's just me.  A little OCD . . . 
At this point in my life, I found the one Love a little skimpy, but perfect paired with the one JUC.   I think you'll be really happy with the two.  And they're not bulky so you can still pair with other bracelets, but they're powerful enough that they'll still stand out. I think it's a stunning choice, and a bit atypical, something you're not likely to see on everyone. 
I would love to see pictures, when and if you go for it.
Best, Poodlgrl


----------



## Greentea

POODLGRL said:


> Dear Greentea,
> The only reason I added the WG Love is b/c I have Hermes cuffs w palladium hardware, and watches in white gold and stainless.  Call me crazy, but I don't like mixing white gold w yellow gold.  The Love and JUC were both yellow and I found I wasn't wearing my WG or palladium accessories. The addition of the WG Love pulls in the silver-toned hardware and harmonizes the overall look.  But that's just me.  A little OCD . . .
> At this point in my life, I found the one Love a little skimpy, but perfect paired with the one JUC.   I think you'll be really happy with the two.  And they're not bulky so you can still pair with other bracelets, but they're powerful enough that they'll still stand out. I think it's a stunning choice, and a bit atypical, something you're not likely to see on everyone.
> I would love to see pictures, when and if you go for it.
> Best, Poodlgrl



I agree  - I have a couple of opposite metal pieces that pull everything together. It will be awhile until I can get mine - just got the YG panthere ring. That will have to do for quite some time. But I can dream!


----------



## POODLGRL

Greentea said:


> I agree  - I have a couple of opposite metal pieces that pull everything together. It will be awhile until I can get mine - just got the YG panthere ring. That will have to do for quite some time. But I can dream!



I'd love to see the ring.  It sounds fabulous.  Have you posted it?


----------



## Greentea

POODLGRL said:


> I'd love to see the ring.  It sounds fabulous.  Have you posted it?



It has it's own thread and it's in my avatar. I love it - thanks!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone have the clou in WG ? X


----------



## omniavincitamor

xblackxstarx said:


> Does anyone have the clou in WG ? X



My wg Clou.


----------



## xblackxstarx

omniavincitamor said:


> My wg Clou.


Omg I love it ! Thanks for sharing 
Would you mind posting pics of it layered with other bracelets ? 
How do you think it'd look with a RG love? X


----------



## omniavincitamor

xblackxstarx said:


> Omg I love it ! Thanks for sharing
> Would you mind posting pics of it layered with other bracelets ?
> How do you think it'd look with a RG love? X




Thank you. I posted a few pictures back in a reveal thread but ill re-post some here for you. Personally, I dont like it layered with my rg love (or anything else for that matter), I prefer how it looks alone.


----------



## xblackxstarx

omniavincitamor said:


> Thank you. I posted a few pictures back in a reveal thread but ill re-post some here for you. Personally, I dont like it layered with my rg love (or anything else for that matter), I prefer how it looks alone.


You have so many beautiful pieces wow!!
I love how it looks alone and layered on you 
I really need the clou now! Thanks for sharing xx


----------



## POODLGRL

xblackxstarx said:


> You have so many beautiful pieces wow!!
> I love how it looks alone and layered on you
> I really need the clou now! Thanks for sharing xx


I wear my YG clou with my YG and WG Love-I think it looks great layered (on me), but I agree with omniavincitamor, I didn't particularly like it next to the VCA signature perlee.  I do like the YG clou positioned next to the YG love . . .  Maybe another factor is your wrist size and shape?


----------



## karo

omniavincitamor said:


> Thank you. I posted a few pictures back in a reveal thread but i&#146;ll re-post some here for you. Personally, I don&#146;t like it layered with my rg love (or anything else for that matter), I prefer how it looks alone.



It's gorgeous! Love your stacks!!!


----------



## XCCX

omniavincitamor said:


> Thank you. I posted a few pictures back in a reveal thread but i&#8217;ll re-post some here for you. Personally, I don&#8217;t like it layered with my rg love (or anything else for that matter), I prefer how it looks alone.



WOW! Love them ALL!

Especially your Perlee (we're bracelet twins and I just got mine so I'm super excited.. and biased ). Did you reveal it???


----------



## dialv

Wow, love the white gold clou and perlee!


----------



## omniavincitamor

xblackxstarx said:


> You have so many beautiful pieces wow!!
> I love how it looks alone and layered on you
> I really need the clou now! Thanks for sharing xx



Thank you.



karo said:


> It's gorgeous! Love your stacks!!!



Thank you.



xactreality said:


> WOW! Love them ALL!
> 
> Especially your Perlee (we're bracelet twins and I just got mine so I'm super excited.. and biased ). Did you reveal it???



Thanks. Bracelet twins... cool. I did have a reveal.





dialv said:


> Wow, love the white gold clou and perlee!



Thank you.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This was in last months Elle, Claire Danes.


----------



## Candice0985

I tried on a RG juste un clou today in a size 18, it fits but I only have maybe 1 inch of movement....so I think this collection is out for me.


----------



## Greentea

Candice0985 said:


> I tried on a RG juste un clou today in a size 18, it fits but I only have maybe 1 inch of movement....so I think this collection is out for me.



oh nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Greentea said:


> oh nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!



yep! it fit and was pretty comfortable but it sat right at the top of my hand...I think  I would like to be able to push it up my arm. ohwell....there's always going to be something else


----------



## schadenfreude

Yup. I got the ring but it was dreadfully uncomfortable. The head of the nail dug into the top of my finger even when I sized up. Any bigger and it would have never stayed upright.   Boo. So it went back.


----------



## Candice0985

schadenfreude said:


> Yup. I got the ring but it was dreadfully uncomfortable. The head of the nail dug into the top of my finger even when I sized up. Any bigger and it would have never stayed upright.   Boo. So it went back.



that was what happened when I pushed it up my arm it started to dig, sso it had to sit in on place right on my wrist. maybe i'll lose like 40 lbs just to fit the juste un clou better?

kidding


----------



## Greentea

Candice0985 said:


> yep! it fit and was pretty comfortable but it sat right at the top of my hand...I think  I would like to be able to push it up my arm. ohwell....there's always going to be something else



This is true. Always something!


----------



## Greentea

schadenfreude said:


> Yup. I got the ring but it was dreadfully uncomfortable. The head of the nail dug into the top of my finger even when I sized up. Any bigger and it would have never stayed upright.   Boo. So it went back.



Awww - but I'm sort of glad to hear this so I won't covet it!


----------



## Candice0985

Greentea said:


> What about the ring?



i'm not a huge fan of band style rings, I prefer some sparkle or gemmy goodness 

but I appreciate the enabling!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Candice0985 said:


> that was what happened when I pushed it up my arm it started to dig, sso it had to sit in on place right on my wrist. maybe i'll lose like 40 lbs just to fit the juste un clou better?
> 
> kidding


Candice do you mind me asking what size love you wear ? I'm wondering if I'd have the same issue with the clou as my love is an 18 x


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> Candice do you mind me asking what size love you wear ? I'm wondering if I'd have the same issue with the clou as my love is an 18 x



I wear a 19 but a 20 is perfect, nice and roomy


----------



## bellapurse

Candice0985 said:


> I wear a 19 but a 20 is perfect, nice and roomy



I thought I was the only one wearing a 19.  I thought I liked the 20 because it felt so roomy but it bothered me when writing so I settled for 19.


----------



## Lharding

Candice0985 said:


> I wear a 19 but a 20 is perfect, nice and roomy



Just sent you an email.


----------



## Candice0985

Lharding said:


> Just sent you an email.



just sent one back, sorry it's not comfortable for you either  is your clou a 17 or 18? if you have the option to size up would it be more comfortable?


----------



## Candice0985

bellapurse said:


> I thought I was the only one wearing a 19.  I thought I liked the 20 because it felt so roomy but it bothered me when writing so I settled for 19.



I agree my 19 love is more comfortable for writing, at my desk typing etc... when I had my WG 20 I just pushed it up my arm but I like both sizes, both are comfortable  why can't they make a clou 19, it would be perfect!!!!! the bottom of the nailhead digging into my arm makes me want a larger size, besides that the 18 was comfortable


----------



## bellapurse

Candice0985 said:


> I agree my 19 love is more comfortable for writing, at my desk typing etc... when I had my WG 20 I just pushed it up my arm but I like both sizes, both are comfortable  why can't they make a clou 19, it would be perfect!!!!! the bottom of the nailhead digging into my arm makes me want a larger size, besides that the 18 was comfortable



I was tempted by the look but I knew for sure that it will be digging my arm.  So no for me


----------



## Candice0985

bellapurse said:


> I was tempted by the look but I knew for sure that it will be digging my arm.  So no for me



ohwell,  we will be clou-less  but i'm sure we'll find something else to fill the void!!!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

I'm not sure how / if the clou would fit me as I wear an 18 it's a close fit 
If an 18 love fits me will the clou 18 ?
Ideally I don't want it tight 
X



Candice0985 said:


> I wear a 19 but a 20 is perfect, nice and roomy


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> I'm not sure how / if the clou would fit me as I wear an 18 it's a close fit
> If an 18 love fits me will the clou 18 ?
> Ideally I don't want it tight
> X



I think it would probably fit you well!


----------



## LoveBracelet

V magazine cover, Kate Moss is wearing a YG Juste un Clou with diamonds:


----------



## Taneya

xblackxstarx said:


> I'm not sure how / if the clou would fit me as I wear an 18 it's a close fit
> If an 18 love fits me will the clou 18 ?
> Ideally I don't want it tight
> X



If you're wearing 18 Love, size 17 JUC should fit you


----------



## xblackxstarx

LoveBracelet said:


> V magazine cover, Kate Moss is wearing a YG Juste un Clou with diamonds:


Wow thanks for posting, it looks WG to me though?


----------



## LoveBracelet

xblackxstarx said:


> Wow thanks for posting, it looks WG to me though?



I think you're right, it looks classy anyway


----------



## TechPrincess

Just ordered mine - I can't wait until it comes in


----------



## Greentea

TechPrincess said:


> Just ordered mine - I can't wait until it comes in



Exciting!!!! What color?


----------



## TechPrincess

White Gold



Greentea said:


> Exciting!!!! What color?


----------



## mousdioufe

Kaktusas said:


> Thats a gorgeous watch, whats the price?



sorry for the late response, 12k


----------



## mousdioufe

POODLGRL said:


> Cartier Juste un Clou in yellow gold


beautiful, what is the size of your bracelets? did you went one size down?


----------



## Harper Quinn

Ladies, can you wear your JUC on a plane or not? Has anyone tried? Thanks!


----------



## Bethc

So, here's part one of the plan RG JUC!  

I tried on a RG JUC ring w/diamonds and I think I like the WG JUC ring better, but the diamonds don't show as much.  I tried the yg panther, but I'm not sure it will work.  I want to see if I can find a wg one to try.  Anyway, here she is...


----------



## lulilu

I just read on another thread that there is a new price increase coming at the end of the month -- is the JUC included?


----------



## livethelake

Harper Quinn said:


> Ladies, can you wear your JUC on a plane or not? Has anyone tried? Thanks!



I fly with mine all the time. No worries at all


----------



## Harper Quinn

livethelake said:


> I fly with mine all the time. No worries at all



Thanks!


----------



## Handybags

Hi Lades, is anyone layering the JUC with anything other than Loves? Wondering if it will work with VCA Alhambra or Hermès enamels? 

I'm looking at the WG with diamonds for my right hand but I usually wear more than one bangle/bracelet.


----------



## beachy10

Handybags said:


> Hi Lades, is anyone layering the JUC with anything other than Loves? Wondering if it will work with VCA Alhambra or Hermès enamels?
> 
> I'm looking at the WG with diamonds for my right hand but I usually wear more than one bangle/bracelet.


 
I don't wear mine with my VCA but I do with my Hermes bracelets


----------



## Handybags

Thank you beachy. That's helpful to know.


----------



## CDNinNYC

beachy10 said:


> I don't wear mine with my VCA but I do with my Hermes bracelets



Same here.  I haven't tried it yet with the wide clic clac but I like it with the narrow one.


----------



## CDNinNYC

Handybags said:


> Hi Lades, is anyone layering the JUC with anything other than Loves? Wondering if it will work with VCA Alhambra or Hermès enamels?
> 
> I'm looking at the WG with diamonds for my right hand but I usually wear more than one bangle/bracelet.







Here is my JUC with clic clacs. I think I prefer it with the narrow one more.


----------



## phillj12

CDNinNYC said:


> View attachment 2155223
> View attachment 2155224
> 
> 
> Here is my JUC with clic clacs. I think I prefer it with the narrow one more.



Looks amazing with the Clic Clac!


----------



## momo721

I have a question for those of you who have both the JUC and a love. My love bangle is a size 19 (I have bigger size wrist) and am interested in getting the JUC. I tried on both 18 and 17. The 18 is definitely looser but the 17 fit too and really stayed closer to the wrist. My question is--do you prefer the JUC closer to wrist when you wear it with the love? Or do you prefer it looser and further up your arm next to the love? Just wondering--thanks in advance!


----------



## LoveBracelet

momo721 said:


> I have a question for those of you who have both the JUC and a love. My love bangle is a size 19 (I have bigger size wrist) and am interested in getting the JUC. I tried on both 18 and 17. The 18 is definitely looser but the 17 fit too and really stayed closer to the wrist. My question is--do you prefer the JUC closer to wrist when you wear it with the love? Or do you prefer it looser and further up your arm next to the love? Just wondering--thanks in advance!



I wear a 19 Love and my JUC size is 18. I think their sizes are very similar (see below) and I like it this way, 17 would be too small for me and not comfortable...


----------



## chloeche

I layer mine with everything!  Other cartier, Hermes and even rubber bands!  I also travel with them and the only issue I have is I need to be wanded because the bracelet doesn't just pop off so have some extra time when going thru security!


----------



## cr3atur3comfort

oMGAWdd!! chloeche.. i love your stacks. are those lustbands? do u like them? are they stretchable or do they have a clasp or something? have u seen the nail by lustband?


----------



## lanasyogamama

chloeche said:


> I layer mine with everything!  Other cartier, Hermes and even rubber bands!  I also travel with them and the only issue I have is I need to be wanded because the bracelet doesn't just pop off so have some extra time when going thru security!




Oh cool!  Where are those black bands from?

Never mind!  Found them!


----------



## clarkda

it's not on the website, but i thought i would ask here as someone is bound to know, can you get the JUC bracelet in platinum?


----------



## schadenfreude

I had the most vivid dream last night that I got a YG JUC and it was amazingly gorgeous. I've never considered getting one, but when I woke up, I definitely reconsidered!


----------



## benett0n

Has anyone seen the extra large version of the JUC? 
I am considering getting one, but can't decide what gold to go for - RG or YG? 
I used to have YG Love Bracelet and sold it to go for the RG but never get it. Do you think yellow would be fine because it basically goes with everything?


----------



## Caz71

I used to really love the Loves, now cant get enough of seeing the juste en clou bracelet!


----------



## Caz71

Just wondering. Does the nail look weird if u have like small hands? 

I find most bangles, 65mm they slide off my wrist/hand so easily.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Caz71 said:


> Just wondering. Does the nail look weird if u have like small hands?
> 
> I find most bangles, 65mm they slide off my wrist/hand so easily.



I don't think this will slide off, since it's oval not round.  I have the same problem in general, but not with my Love or Clou.

I think I'd like the Clou on a small hand, the delicateness of the hand with the little bit of edge on the Clou.


----------



## benett0n

My wrist is 17cm and used to have 18cm Love bracelet, now what size should I choose for the Juste un Clou - 16cm or 17cm ?


----------



## lanasyogamama

benett0n said:


> My wrist is 17cm and used to have 18cm Love bracelet, now what size should I choose for the Juste un Clou - 16cm or 17cm ?



Go down one size, 16.


----------



## darkangel07760

Next year is a big milestone birthday for me.  Seriously considering scaling down my initial plan of going to Europe and instead travelling the 101 on the West Coast (which I have never done and am dying to do) and picking up a JUC bracelet or ring... We will see!


----------



## MrsJstar

chloeche said:


> I layer mine with everything!  Other cartier, Hermes and even rubber bands!  I also travel with them and the only issue I have is I need to be wanded because the bracelet doesn't just pop off so have some extra time when going thru security!


WoW! Love your stacks!!! I'm now in NEED of the JUC lol! Are the black bands Cartier?! They're fab


----------



## Greentea

benett0n said:


> Has anyone seen the extra large version of the JUC?
> I am considering getting one, but can't decide what gold to go for - RG or YG?
> I used to have YG Love Bracelet and sold it to go for the RG but never get it. Do you think yellow would be fine because it basically goes with everything?



I love YG but personally think the extra large size is better on a man. It's REALLY big! The regular size is just perfect, IMO.


----------



## Greentea

darkangel07760 said:


> Next year is a big milestone birthday for me.  Seriously considering scaling down my initial plan of going to Europe and instead travelling the 101 on the West Coast (which I have never done and am dying to do) and picking up a JUC bracelet or ring... We will see!



How exciting! Tough choice. I love my ring to bits- no regrets! And I'd love the bracelet, too!


----------



## darkangel07760

Greentea said:


> How exciting! Tough choice. I love my ring to bits- no regrets! And I'd love the bracelet, too!



I checked the price of the bracelet... Looks like it is going to be a ring


----------



## Chanelconvert

benett0n said:


> Has anyone seen the extra large version of the JUC?
> I am considering getting one, but can't decide what gold to go for - RG or YG?
> I used to have YG Love Bracelet and sold it to go for the RG but never get it. Do you think yellow would be fine because it basically goes with everything?



I am not a Miley Cyrus fan but she was wearing the XL JUC in Ellen's show and now I am dreaming of owning one.  I was never interested but now I do (after I pick up my love maybe). As for which color, it depends on what suits you. Any color would be drool worthy. Please post photos if you get one.


----------



## adjovi33

I think of buying the rose gold on monday. I will post some pictures.
I'm so excited. I love it so much. I'm not sure if I should wear it
immediately, as my birthday is in june.


----------



## benett0n

Greentea said:


> I love YG but personally think the extra large size is better on a man. It's REALLY big! The regular size is just perfect, IMO.


As a matter of fact, I am a man  Not gay though! I just registered here when choosing the right size for the Love bangle 


Chanelconvert said:


> I am not a Miley Cyrus fan but she was wearing the XL JUC in Ellen's show and now I am dreaming of owning one.  I was never interested but now I do (after I pick up my love maybe). As for which color, it depends on what suits you. Any color would be drool worthy. Please post photos if you get one.


Didn't know Hanna Montana has it. I saw once Pharrell wearing it.



lanasyogamama said:


> Go down one size, 16.


Thanks for the advice! Cartier e-store has it in stock so I will probably get it online.
The thing is that I live in Bulgaria and the official retailer in my country is a joke. I don't even consider visiting it it or calling it to check for availability. Last time I talked to Cartier was last year. I called the store located on Sloane Square in London and they told me that there was only one pice of the XL JUC and it was in Manchester. Anyway, they have it now so I will give it a try


----------



## darkangel07760

benett0n said:


> As a matter of fact, I am a man  Not gay though! I just registered here when choosing the right size for the Love bangle
> 
> Didn't know Hanna Montana has it. I saw once Pharrell wearing it.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice! Cartier e-store has it in stock so I will probably get it online.
> The thing is that I live in Bulgaria and the official retailer in my country is a joke. I don't even consider visiting it it or calling it to check for availability. Last time I talked to Cartier was last year. I called the store located on Sloane Square in London and they told me that there was only one pice of the XL JUC and it was in Manchester. Anyway, they have it now so I will give it a try



Would love to see a modeling pic whwn you get it!


----------



## adjovi33

Hi,

Pre-ordered today the JUC rose gols with diamonds. Size 19.
Will get it in 3 - 6 weeks. 9.250 &#8364;.


----------



## Greentea

adjovi33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pre-ordered today the JUC rose gols with diamonds. Size 19.
> Will get it in 3 - 6 weeks. 9.250 .



Lucky duck!!!!


----------



## amanda.elaine

Does anyone know if the size 15 fits when you have small wrists? I tried on the 16 and it was HUGE. My wrists are about 5.5 inches if that helps! TIA


----------



## Winnie1

Beautiful collection! Congrats!


----------



## LDDChanel

chloeche said:


> I layer mine with everything!  Other cartier, Hermes and even rubber bands!  I also travel with them and the only issue I have is I need to be wanded because the bracelet doesn't just pop off so have some extra time when going thru security!


Your stack is AMAZING!!!! I love all the combos you put together.


----------



## adjovi33

Hi,

Cartier just called. They don't make the JUC rose gold with diamonds
in size 19.
I missed the call, and he spoke on my mail box. 
What should I do ? the size 18 is fitting. In summer the waist
of my arms is bigger. Last week I went to gym again. Perhaps
I will loose some weight again.......... snifffffff


----------



## vogued out

I just got back from the Cartier store and the SA told me if I wanted the JUC to go ahead and get it before April 21st, because she said prices are going up for everything. About to order right now!


----------



## darkangel07760

vogued out said:


> I just got back from the Cartier store and the SA told me if I wanted the JUC to go ahead and get it before April 21st, because she said prices are going up for everything. About to order right now!



Maybe i should just use my red card... Not to offend anyone who has it, but its already really pricey!


----------



## lizz66

adjovi33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier just called. They don't make the JUC rose gold with diamonds
> 
> in size 19.
> 
> I missed the call, and he spoke on my mail box.
> 
> What should I do ? the size 18 is fitting. In summer the waist
> 
> of my arms is bigger. Last week I went to gym again. Perhaps
> 
> I will loose some weight again.......... snifffffff




So they make it in a size 18 but not 19???  What a shame!!!! I would be careful with such an expensive item, I would hate for you to buy it and not be able to wear it.  But what about getting the 19 without diamonds?


----------



## darkangel07760

Does anyone have the cartier red card? I am trying to remember the interest free financing rules... I think it was under $2500 you had 6 months, and over $2500 you have a year?


----------



## CartierLVer

darkangel07760 said:


> Does anyone have the cartier red card? I am trying to remember the interest free financing rules... I think it was under $2500 you had 6 months, and over $2500 you have a year?



Yes, I believe that is the minimum time limit you have for interest free and then you start paying interest after that! I love using it to purchase my Cartier goodies


----------



## darkangel07760

808AsianGuy said:


> Yes, I believe that is the minimum time limit you have for interest free and then you start paying interest after that! I love using it to purchase my Cartier goodies


 
yes i do too!


----------



## darkangel07760

I am trying to figure out if I can use my red card online with Cartier.  Maybe I should just call my boutique in San Frnacisco tomorrow... Hmmm.


----------



## CartierLVer

darkangel07760 said:


> I am trying to figure out if I can use my red card online with Cartier.  Maybe I should just call my boutique in San Frnacisco tomorrow... Hmmm.




IMO when I purchased using the red card. The SA has to do something on their end to make sure you receive the zero interest! But plz do call and see if you may purchase online!


----------



## darkangel07760

808AsianGuy said:


> IMO when I purchased using the red card. The SA has to do something on their end to make sure you receive the zero interest! But plz do call and see if you may purchase online!



I got an answer back from Cartier, and the Red card is only for purchasing at boutiques. Just so everyone knows!


----------



## lizz66

darkangel07760 said:


> I got an answer back from Cartier, and the Red card is only for purchasing at boutiques. Just so everyone knows!




Couldn't you just call a boutique and order over the phone?  However, the red card doesn't really offer you any benefits. If you use a different card, atleast you get points or miles for your purchase


----------



## darkangel07760

lizz66 said:


> Couldn't you just call a boutique and order over the phone?  However, the red card doesn't really offer you any benefits. If you use a different card, atleast you get points or miles for your purchase



I am going to do that, if I decide to use the red card 
However, I could also use the points! Trying to decide which to do


----------



## vogued out

Finally got the JUC in YG size 16, my love is also a 16, but I decided to size up. I think I will be wearing it solo for a while, still scared of stacking it, although I also have a picture of it with my love and trinity.


----------



## darkangel07760

vogued out said:


> Finally got the JUC in YG size 16, my love is also a 16, but I decided to size up. I think I will be wearing it solo for a while, still scared of stacking it, although I also have a picture of it with my love and trinity.



Looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## VuittonsLover

vogued out said:


> Finally got the JUC in YG size 16, my love is also a 16, but I decided to size up. I think I will be wearing it solo for a while, still scared of stacking it, although I also have a picture of it with my love and trinity.



very soon you wont care about stacking.  I was the same way when I got mine.. Haha!  Once you get your first scratch you are good.  and then.. you grow into it.

Its gorgeous. I also have a 16 and 16 loves.  the JUC is a little bigger I find.. then the 16 love.


----------



## VuittonsLover

chloeche said:


> I layer mine with everything!  Other cartier, Hermes and even rubber bands!  I also travel with them and the only issue I have is I need to be wanded because the bracelet doesn't just pop off so have some extra time when going thru security!



I love this look.  I need to find those rubber bands too.


----------



## vogued out

darkangel07760 said:


> Looks gorgeous!!!


Thanks!


----------



## vogued out

VuittonsLover said:


> very soon you wont care about stacking.  I was the same way when I got mine.. Haha!  Once you get your first scratch you are good.  and then.. you grow into it.
> 
> Its gorgeous. I also have a 16 and 16 loves.  the JUC is a little bigger I find.. then the 16 love.


Thanks, I'm already making a list of possible stacking bracelets


----------



## adjovi33

here is my clou.


----------



## einseine

adjovi33 said:


> here is my clou.




Congrats!  Your clou looks great on you!!!  I am torn between plain PG and PG diamond...


----------



## dialv

adjovi33 said:


> here is my clou.



Love it with the diamonds. Lucky girl!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't think we have a celeb thread for Clous, so I'll just leave this here.  Rita Ora


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lanasyogamama said:


> I don't think we have a celeb thread for Clous, so I'll just leave this here.  Rita Ora
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/05/01/article-2618255-1D81D8E800000578-529_634x873.jpg



Ahh! Beautiful!


----------



## einseine

It was not until February that this bracelet was on my wish list.  I was really torn between the plain and the diamond.  My dh loves the diamond one more, I got it!  I love love love love it!  Thanks you JUC lovers for your beautiful modeling pics!


----------



## einseine

Two more.  Plain VS Diamond comparison pics!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

einseine said:


> It was not until February that this bracelet was on my wish list.  I was really torn between the plain and the diamond.  My dh loves the diamond one more, I got it!  I love love love love it!  Thanks you JUC lovers for your beautiful modeling pics!



Gorgeous, this is stunning with diamonds!


----------



## einseine

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Gorgeous, this is stunning with diamonds!



Thanks NikkisABagGirl!!  I  it so much!


----------



## pree

Einseine, congratulations on your gorgeous JUC! Which size did you get? Is it 1 size smaller than your Love?


----------



## smartsoh

einseine said:


> Two more.  Plain VS Diamond comparison pics!



Stacking JUC with Perlee is gorgeous!!! 
I believe your Perlee is PG, does it look like YG as time passes?


----------



## einseine

pree said:


> Einseine, congratulations on your gorgeous JUC! Which size did you get? Is it 1 size smaller than your Love?



Thanks pree!  I got size 17.  My Love is 17, too.  The 16 may be my size, but I chose a bigger size because I find a loose fit more elegant & I have a big wrist bone. 



smartsoh said:


> Stacking JUC with Perlee is gorgeous!!!
> I believe your Perlee is PG, does it look like YG as time passes?



Thanks smartsoh!  Yes!  I love JUCXPerlee more than JUCXLove!!  The colour of my PG Perlee stays the same as before.  Does not look like yellowish at all.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

einseine said:


> It was not until February that this bracelet was on my wish list.  I was really torn between the plain and the diamond.  My dh loves the diamond one more, I got it!  I love love love love it!  Thanks you JUC lovers for your beautiful modeling pics!



i die... so gorgeous!! wear it in good health!


----------



## Dode99

Wow Congrats, *einseine*! Your DH is right. The JUC with diamonds is absolutely stunning.! I'm glad you went for it!


----------



## vogued out

einseine said:


> It was not until February that this bracelet was on my wish list.  I was really torn between the plain and the diamond.  My dh loves the diamond one more, I got it!  I love love love love it!  Thanks you JUC lovers for your beautiful modeling pics!



Congrats, it's gorgeous!


----------



## lanasyogamama

So many great new pics!!!  Love it!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Congrats!!! I think both fits really nicely with your Van Cleef. The diamond one just stands out more. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> Two more.  Plain VS Diamond comparison pics!



Wow so gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!! How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## einseine

vogued out said:


> Congrats, it's gorgeous!



Thanks vogued out!  It's much much more gorgeous IRL than I thought!  Love it!



Jhoshopgirl said:


> Congrats!!! I think both fits really nicely with your Van Cleef. The diamond one just stands out more.
> Thanks for sharing.



Thanks Jhoshopgirl!  PG Perlee X PG JUC looks really great.  I am happy!!!



etk123 said:


> Wow so gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!! How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it!!!!!!!!



Thanks etk!  Yeah!  I am sooo happy to get my JUC!  It's gorgeous and really comfy!  I should have purchased it before...two years ago...


----------



## einseine

lanasyogamama said:


> So many great new pics!!!  Love it!



Special thanks to lanasyogamama!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

einseine said:


> Special thanks to lanasyogamama!!!



You made my day!


----------



## LDDChanel

einseine said:


> Two more.  Plain VS Diamond comparison pics!


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!!!!! What a great addition to your stack!


----------



## AnnaKian

einseine said:


> Two more.  Plain VS Diamond comparison pics!



You took the plunge for the diamond JUC!!  
It looks PERFECT on you; congrats!

Could you please tell me, would JUC 17 slide over Love 17, when worn together? TIA.

I am very happy for you!


----------



## einseine

Dode99 said:


> Wow Congrats, *einseine*! Your DH is right. The JUC with diamonds is absolutely stunning.! I'm glad you went for it!



Thanks Dode99!!!  Yes!  My DH is right!!!  I am happy he loves the JUC! (he does not like Love Bracelet!) 



LDDChanel said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!!!!! What a great addition to your stack!



Thanks LDDChanel!  Yeah!  The JUC makes a great stack with any bracelet!  Also, I love wearing it alone!  So elegant...



AnnaKian said:


> You took the plunge for the diamond JUC!!
> It looks PERFECT on you; congrats!
> 
> Could you please tell me, would JUC 17 slide over Love 17, when worn together? TIA.
> 
> I am very happy for you!



Thanks AnnaKian!  I am glad I chose the diamond one!

I am not wearing my Love now, so I cannot check it.  And, I don't plan to wear my JUC with my Love, so I have not checked it.  Sorry!  The shapes of the oval are different and the JUC has its big head.  So, JUC 17 may not slide over Love 17 easily, but it may happen, depending on the moves of your arm, I guess.


----------



## smartsoh

Hi! Do you find it difficult to wear JUC by yourself? Any tricks?
I think it is more difficult to wear JUC than Love.


----------



## sjunky13

smartsoh said:


> Hi! Do you find it difficult to wear JUC by yourself? Any tricks?
> I think it is more difficult to wear JUC than Love.


When I first got my JUC, I thought it was hard to get on and off, now it is very easy. 
I love it with the LOVE )


----------



## LoveBracelet

I am so upset after the recent price increase, I think I'll give up with my JUC project :-S


----------



## DA Club

I completely blame this thread for single handedly enabling me to buy a JUC. I was just strolling through the mall today and walked by Cartier and all of a sudden had all these beautiful pictures in my mind of you lovely ladies posting your JUC's. Before I knew it, I was in there trying them all on, RG, WG, with and without diamonds. I knew I had to get one!  Ultimately, my SA said with my existing Cartier pieces, it looks best just with the plain RG. I was leaning toward RG with diamonds since it would match my JUC ring but was shocked she talked me out of it! So pictured first is how I would normally wear it. The second pic is just a fun pic w/ my ballon bleu two-tone watch and adding on the diamond love ring. I don't think I would ever wear it so stacked.

Also thanks for all the tips to take this off, it was a breeze after following some of the advice here.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

DA Club said:


> I completely blame this thread for single handedly enabling me to buy a JUC. I was just strolling through the mall today and walked by Cartier and all of a sudden had all these beautiful pictures in my mind of you lovely ladies posting your JUC's. Before I knew it, I was in there trying them all on, RG, WG, with and without diamonds. I knew I had to get one!  Ultimately, my SA said with my existing Cartier pieces, it looks best just with the plain RG. I was leaning toward RG with diamonds since it would match my JUC ring but was shocked she talked me out of it! So pictured first is how I would normally wear it. The second pic is just a fun pic w/ my ballon bleu two-tone watch and adding on the diamond love ring. I don't think I would ever wear it so stacked.
> 
> Also thanks for all the tips to take this off, it was a breeze after following some of the advice here.
> 
> View attachment 2628298
> View attachment 2628299




Looks great!!!


----------



## Dode99

DA Club said:


> I completely blame this thread for single handedly enabling me to buy a JUC. I was just strolling through the mall today and walked by Cartier and all of a sudden had all these beautiful pictures in my mind of you lovely ladies posting your JUC's. Before I knew it, I was in there trying them all on, RG, WG, with and without diamonds. I knew I had to get one!  Ultimately, my SA said with my existing Cartier pieces, it looks best just with the plain RG. I was leaning toward RG with diamonds since it would match my JUC ring but was shocked she talked me out of it! So pictured first is how I would normally wear it. The second pic is just a fun pic w/ my ballon bleu two-tone watch and adding on the diamond love ring. I don't think I would ever wear it so stacked.
> 
> Also thanks for all the tips to take this off, it was a breeze after following some of the advice here.
> 
> View attachment 2628298
> View attachment 2628299




 Congrats  The plain JUC looks amazing with your Loves indeed! Oh yeah I blame this thread too! Now I want the diamond bracelet!  I wonder why your SA talked you out of getting the diamond version? It's a stunning piece to pair with your ring?! I have the YG plain JUC ring so I don't know how the RG bracelet w/ diamonds going to look! I just wish Cartier makes the diamond version in YG  too :/


----------



## azniceskater1

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for the bother, but does anyone know what the price of the plain YG JUC was before the price increase in April? TIA!!


----------



## Greentea

DA Club said:


> I completely blame this thread for single handedly enabling me to buy a JUC. I was just strolling through the mall today and walked by Cartier and all of a sudden had all these beautiful pictures in my mind of you lovely ladies posting your JUC's. Before I knew it, I was in there trying them all on, RG, WG, with and without diamonds. I knew I had to get one!  Ultimately, my SA said with my existing Cartier pieces, it looks best just with the plain RG. I was leaning toward RG with diamonds since it would match my JUC ring but was shocked she talked me out of it! So pictured first is how I would normally wear it. The second pic is just a fun pic w/ my ballon bleu two-tone watch and adding on the diamond love ring. I don't think I would ever wear it so stacked.
> 
> Also thanks for all the tips to take this off, it was a breeze after following some of the advice here.
> 
> View attachment 2628298
> View attachment 2628299



SA was right - it's perfection!


----------



## DA Club

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Looks great!!!



Thanks!



Dode99 said:


> Congrats  The plain JUC looks amazing with your Loves indeed! Oh yeah I blame this thread too! Now I want the diamond bracelet!  I wonder why your SA talked you out of getting the diamond version? It's a stunning piece to pair with your ring?! I have the YG plain JUC ring so I don't know how the RG bracelet w/ diamonds going to look! I just wish Cartier makes the diamond version in YG  too :/



Thanks! My SA said that it might be too over the top if I wear the diamond JUC bracelet with the diamond JUC ring plus my two Loves as everyday bracelets (since I never take the Loves off) and it's more practical (as practical as wearing Cartier is!) to not have the diamond bracelet. I totally agree now in looking at it together.



Greentea said:


> SA was right - it's perfection!



Thanks! I'm still too scared to wear it out now cause I know it'll get scratches as soon as I do. I guess I just have to get over it like my other bracelets!


----------



## LDDChanel

DA Club said:


> I completely blame this thread for single handedly enabling me to buy a JUC. I was just strolling through the mall today and walked by Cartier and all of a sudden had all these beautiful pictures in my mind of you lovely ladies posting your JUC's. Before I knew it, I was in there trying them all on, RG, WG, with and without diamonds. I knew I had to get one!  Ultimately, my SA said with my existing Cartier pieces, it looks best just with the plain RG. I was leaning toward RG with diamonds since it would match my JUC ring but was shocked she talked me out of it! So pictured first is how I would normally wear it. The second pic is just a fun pic w/ my ballon bleu two-tone watch and adding on the diamond love ring. I don't think I would ever wear it so stacked.
> 
> Also thanks for all the tips to take this off, it was a breeze after following some of the advice here.
> 
> View attachment 2628298
> View attachment 2628299


WOW - STUNNING! You make me want to buy the JUC and BB!


----------



## pree

Dear DA Club, congratulations on your new JUC!
Your JUC and Loves are just gorgeous! I keep coming back to look at your stack !!!


----------



## Eleonorah

before heading to work


----------



## Greentea

Stunning. I love this bracelet so much!


----------



## sjunky13

Shushhh...... JUC hoop earrings are coming out in November! 

Very very cool looking.


----------



## DA Club

LDDChanel said:


> WOW - STUNNING! You make me want to buy the JUC and BB!



Yes you should! Now that it's been almost a week, I cannot believe how many random compliments I've been getting. It's amazing, I never get so many with the love bracelet, especially within one week!



pree said:


> Dear DA Club, congratulations on your new JUC!
> Your JUC and Loves are just gorgeous! I keep coming back to look at your stack !!!



Thanks! That's what I did too with the OP's pics, it was hers that really put me over the top in getting one.



Eleonorah said:


> before heading to work



Love how you pair your ballon bleu w/ JUC! I might just copy you on that instead of wearing mine stacked always with the Loves!


----------



## Greentea

How many of you ladies are wearing one love and one JUC layered on the same wrist 24/7? Does that work easily, or is one just in the way and you take off the JUC at night?


----------



## LVoeletters

Greentea said:


> How many of you ladies are wearing one love and one JUC layered on the same wrist 24/7? Does that work easily, or is one just in the way and you take off the JUC at night?



I'm actually starting to prefer the look of 2  juc stacked together, I think it makes a cool design and it's very eye catching. I think lanasyogamama has been wearing it with her love since the collection was released- maybe try her?


----------



## queenanne

I love the JUC as well but it's too expensive. Have to save up like forever!! But if I have a Love size 16, do I need a JUC size 16 as well? I want to use both together on my right wrist.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Greentea said:


> How many of you ladies are wearing one love and one JUC layered on the same wrist 24/7? Does that work easily, or is one just in the way and you take off the JUC at night?



Hi Greentea!  I wear my Love and my JUC together 24x7.  I usually only take them off if I'm going on a beach vaca, I don't want to be nervous about losing them.



LVoeletters said:


> I'm actually starting to prefer the look of 2  juc stacked together, I think it makes a cool design and it's very eye catching. I think lanasyogamama has been wearing it with her love since the collection was released- maybe try her?



You know me so well. 

That sounds like a great look, a little "gutsier" if you know what I mean.


----------



## Greentea

queenanne said:


> I love the JUC as well but it's too expensive. Have to save up like forever!! But if I have a Love size 16, do I need a JUC size 16 as well? I want to use both together on my right wrist.


I've heard size down one size from the Love for the JUC


----------



## lanasyogamama

Greentea said:


> I've heard size down one size from the Love for the JUC



Yes, this is what I did.


----------



## queenanne

Greentea said:


> I've heard size down one size from the Love for the JUC



Oh dear, that means a 15 for the JUC!! Thank you so much!


----------



## queenanne

lanasyogamama said:


> Yes, this is what I did.




Thanks!!


----------



## LoveBracelet

Finally got mine!


----------



## shopoholica

If you don't mind me asking, do any of you guys know how much the JUC costed before the recent price increase? I know the Love increased by $300, but I didn't keep track of the JUC. TIA


----------



## CartierLVer

shopoholica said:


> If you don't mind me asking, do any of you guys know how much the JUC costed before the recent price increase? I know the Love increased by $300, but I didn't keep track of the JUC. TIA



If I remember the JUC WG was $6900.00. Now the WG JUC comes in only WG w/rhodium plating which brings the grand total of $7600.00! OUCH


----------



## shopoholica

808AsianGuy said:


> If I remember the JUC WG was $6900.00. Now the WG JUC comes in only WG w/rhodium plating which brings the grand total of $7600.00! OUCH


Thanks 808AsianGuy! I was thinking of purchasing and JUC for the holidays this year, but knowing the prices from last year makes it hard to justify


----------



## LoveBracelet

808AsianGuy said:


> If I remember the JUC WG was $6900.00. Now the WG JUC comes in only WG w/rhodium plating which brings the grand total of $7600.00! OUCH


 
I'm not a big fan of the rhodium plating, I really don't get why they did that!


----------



## CartierLVer

LoveBracelet said:


> I'm not a big fan of the rhodium plating, I really don't get why they did that!



Me either! Just a gimmick to make more money and to make customers to spend more money for servicing?! I do not see a big difference but maybe later when I purchase a JUC WG later this year!


----------



## CartierLVer

LoveBracelet said:


> Finally got mine!



LOVE your JUC WG! Congrats!!!
Is it the rhodium plated version?


----------



## LoveBracelet

808AsianGuy said:


> LOVE your JUC WG! Congrats!!!
> Is it the rhodium plated version?


 
Yes it is. It looks a little "brighter" compared to regular WG.


----------



## LoveBracelet

See the difference in my Cartier Trilogy.


----------



## Greentea

I have the wg ring, also rhodium plated. Probably will not have it replated and just let it wear the way it will wear.


----------



## LoveBracelet

Greentea said:


> I have the wg ring, also rhodium plated. Probably will not have it replated and just let it wear the way it will wear.


 
Yes, that's my plan too!


----------



## pree

LoveBracelet said:


> Finally got mine!




Congratulations! Your JUC looks fantastic!


----------



## LoveBracelet

pree said:


> Congratulations! Your JUC looks fantastic!


 
Thanks, it is a very elegant bracelet IMO.


----------



## pree

After dreaming about the Clou for over a year, I've finally got mine! No more Cartier for me for a long, long time........


----------



## Lots love

Congratulations on your new bracelet it looks aw some .wear it in good health


----------



## pree

My picture looks a bit 'odd'! But she's just so incredibly beautiful!
I bought the pink gold JUC in size 16. My YG cuff is size 17.
The JUC size 15 fit snugly at the wrist and looked good as well, but I ended up choosing a looser fit.


----------



## Lots love

Well it looks awesome on you. I got chance to see in person I love it.


----------



## pree

Lots love said:


> Congratulations on your new bracelet it looks aw some .wear it in good health


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## pree

More pictures!


----------



## Lots love

I like it behind the love. It looks amazing.i really like the yellow gold.i tried it on . It was the same size as my loves. I think it fit perfectly.I'm so in aw of your new juc  bracelet. I love the two colors together they look so nice


----------



## pree

Lots love said:


> I like it behind the love. It looks amazing.i really like the yellow gold.i tried it on . It was the same size as my loves. I think it fit perfectly.I'm so in aw of your new juc  bracelet. I love the two colors together they look so nice




The YG JUC is very beautiful and luxurious!
I like the JUC behind my Love, too !


----------



## xblackxstarx

Its perfect it's absolutely beautiful thank you for sharing photos with us . The more photos I see of this Bracelet the more I love it 




pree said:


> View attachment 2719428
> View attachment 2719430
> View attachment 2719431
> 
> 
> More pictures!


----------



## Lots love

So how did you like sleeping with your new juc


----------



## Dode99

pree said:


> View attachment 2719428
> View attachment 2719430
> View attachment 2719431
> 
> 
> More pictures!



Looks stunning on you, congrats  This's my next purchase. I'm dreaming about the diamond JUC everyday lol. I'm planning to get mine next year. I have a YG Love w/ 4 diamonds, I'm not sure how the RG JUC w/ diamonds will look on me, but I still want it . I'm sure Cartier will increase the prices of the JUC collection before I get mine :|


----------



## Greentea

pree said:


> View attachment 2719407
> 
> 
> After dreaming about the Clou for over a year, I've finally got mine! No more Cartier for me for a long, long time........



I die. This would be my choice!!


----------



## Lots love

Ok here are some stars who have them though I share with you


----------



## pree

xblackxstarx said:


> Its perfect it's absolutely beautiful thank you for sharing photos with us . The more photos I see of this Bracelet the more I love it


 
Thank you!


----------



## pree

Dode99 said:


> Looks stunning on you, congrats  This's my next purchase. I'm dreaming about the diamond JUC everyday lol. I'm planning to get mine next year. I have a YG Love w/ 4 diamonds, I'm not sure how the RG JUC w/ diamonds will look on me, but I still want it . I'm sure Cartier will increase the prices of the JUC collection before I get mine :|


 
Thank you!
The PG JUC with diamonds is gorgeous!


----------



## pree

Greentea said:


> I die. This would be my choice!!


Thank you!


----------



## pree

She's beautiful on her own, too!


----------



## LoveBracelet

pree said:


> View attachment 2719407
> 
> 
> After dreaming about the Clou for over a year, I've finally got mine! No more Cartier for me for a long, long time........


 
Congrats, I feel the same, no more Cartier before a long time :-S


----------



## blumster

Eleonorah said:


> before heading to work


ooh- love this combo- are these both Yg or is one RG?


----------



## Lots love

Hi pree how you loving your new juste Un clou how is it feeling wearing 24 7 I love it looks amazing on u. How you like the pink color. Would you say it's the same color as the love


----------



## Lots love

I can't wait till Friday night. I'm hoping my new juste Un clou. Comes soon . I've been thinking of what color? But I think yellow will look so nice with my yellow love.i owe it to this blog post about it. That I can't stop thinking about it. So I plan on getting it tomorrow.thank you all for your lovely pictures of your pieces.&#128538;


----------



## pree

Lots love said:


> Hi pree how you loving your new juste Un clou how is it feeling wearing 24 7 I love it looks amazing on u. How you like the pink color. Would you say it's the same color as the love


 
I absolutely love my Clou! I'm not wearing it 24/7, but wear my YG Love cuff 24/7 at the moment. I love the pink gold. The YG is also gorgeous!
I've already got compliments on it at work! No one at my work place recognize it as Cartier but that's ok, I prefer that they think that it is an edgy, beautiful piece of jewelry!


----------



## Lots love

Oh I'm glad for u that you are enjoying it. It's gorgeous piece. It looks awesome with the love &#128150;&#127801;&#127801;


----------



## Greentea

pree said:


> I absolutely love my Clou! I'm not wearing it 24/7, but wear my YG Love cuff 24/7 at the moment. I love the pink gold. The YG is also gorgeous!
> I've already got compliments on it at work! No one at my work place recognize it as Cartier but that's ok, I prefer that they think that it is an edgy, beautiful piece of jewelry!



Seems just right!! Enjoy!


----------



## Lots love

I want to thank all the members on here for sharing there pictured. They all look amazing,I finally went and tried it on ,after hour of deciding between yellow and rose. I went with the rose. I love it slept with it last night can't say I even noticed it on . 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 . I want to thank you all for allowing me to share with you. You all been so nice to help each other. It was very hard decision though .well this is it for me. I got my perfect collection. I tried on three loves yesterday ,it was to much for me. I though it looked like one big bracelet. I wanted something to break it up. This is a good choice goes great with the loves. Thank you all so much for your inspiration )


----------



## Lots love




----------



## Greentea

Lots love said:


> I want to thank all the members on here for sharing there pictured. They all look amazing,I finally went and tried it on ,after hour of deciding between yellow and rose. I went with the rose. I love it slept with it last night can't say I even noticed it on .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I want to thank you all for allowing me to share with you. You all been so nice to help each other. It was very hard decision though .well this is it for me. I got my perfect collection. I tried on three loves yesterday ,it was to much for me. I though it looked like one big bracelet. I wanted something to break it up. This is a good choice goes great with the loves. Thank you all so much for your inspiration )



I love rose and YG together - congrats!


----------



## Lots love

Thank you so much &#128537; &#128536; &#128077; me too the two look amazing together.


----------



## pree

Lots love said:


> I want to thank all the members on here for sharing there pictured. They all look amazing,I finally went and tried it on ,after hour of deciding between yellow and rose. I went with the rose. I love it slept with it last night can't say I even noticed it on .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I want to thank you all for allowing me to share with you. You all been so nice to help each other. It was very hard decision though .well this is it for me. I got my perfect collection. I tried on three loves yesterday ,it was to much for me. I though it looked like one big bracelet. I wanted something to break it up. This is a good choice goes great with the loves. Thank you all so much for your inspiration )




Congratulations! Your JUC looks wonderful! Cartier PG is really beautiful!


----------



## Lots love

Thank you. You inspired me to buy one .It was very hard decision to make. I like them both.but the pink is definitely more feminine


----------



## Lots love

Hi pree how are you doing today. Have a question did you find it hard to decide too


----------



## pree

Lots love said:


> Hi pree how are you doing today. Have a question did you find it hard to decide too


 
Hi! Love you avatar!
I loved the PG clou from the start and wanted it to 'tie-in' with my Trinity.
Saying that....when I tried on the YG clou I did think that it looked very luxurious!
Both are gorgeous!


----------



## Lots love

I'm glad we think the same.i see a lot of people wearing the pink. all I can say is I love our choices in Jewerly . I really love your combo it looks amazing. I was thinking its good we got ours. I think next April if they do the same price increase.it will be 8,000. Wow that's a lot.well enjoy your and wear it in good health


----------



## pree

Lots love said:


> I'm glad we think the same.i see a lot of people wearing the pink. all I can say is I love our choices in Jewerly . I really love your combo it looks amazing. I was thinking its good we got ours. I think next April if they do the same price increase.it will be 8,000. Wow that's a lot.well enjoy your and wear it in good health


----------



## baglvr2012

Hello ladies and gents.
The JuC is beautiful but I am on the fence with it.  I don't like to take my bracelet off/on and prefer to keep it on for long stretches at a time.  Do you find that the JuC is uncomfortable when sleeping, especially the nail head part?  Do you find that it gets in the way of doing daily activities? I would wear it close to my wrist, size 15 or 16.
Any input would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Lots love

Good evening to you  baglvr2012.i  just got mine couple days ago. I love it I sleep with it on. I don't even notice on. the nail doesn't bother me one bit. You should go for it . I went and tried it on it took me hour to decided on what color.i got the one that is the same size as my love. I like that because you can move it up your arm little bit more. It's also good so when it gets warmer I have room for swollen. I hope this helped you with your question


----------



## einseine

baglvr2012 said:


> Hello ladies and gents.
> The JuC is beautiful but I am on the fence with it.  I don't like to take my bracelet off/on and prefer to keep it on for long stretches at a time.  Do you find that the JuC is uncomfortable when sleeping, especially the nail head part?  Do you find that it gets in the way of doing daily activities? I would wear it close to my wrist, size 15 or 16.
> Any input would be very much appreciated!



Hi bglvr2012!  I got my PG JUC with diamonds in May.  For the first two weeks I took if off every night.  But, I have been wearing it 24/7 for the last two months.  Among Love, Perlee Signature and JUC, I find JUC most comfortable (and I love JUC most!).  When I do some activity I push it up and it stays there.  It does not spin at all because it has the head.

I love wearing it around the wrist/on the back of my hand.  So, I went for a bigger size.


----------



## Lots love

I agree with you on that. I love my juc more than anything. I just wish I could have two. Instead of love. But I have one and that's fine . I love the pink one the best.your with the diamond is beautiful


----------



## Dode99

Lots love said:


> I want to thank all the members on here for sharing there pictured. They all look amazing,I finally went and tried it on ,after hour of deciding between yellow and rose. I went with the rose. I love it slept with it last night can't say I even noticed it on .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I want to thank you all for allowing me to share with you. You all been so nice to help each other. It was very hard decision though .well this is it for me. I got my perfect collection. I tried on three loves yesterday ,it was to much for me. I though it looked like one big bracelet. I wanted something to break it up. This is a good choice goes great with the loves. Thank you all so much for your inspiration )



What a stack! Congrats on purchasing your beautiful JUC  I'm loving the look of the YG/RG together.


----------



## baglvr2012

Lots love said:


> Good evening to you  baglvr2012.i  just got mine couple days ago. I love it I sleep with it on. I don't even notice on. the nail doesn't bother me one bit. You should go for it . I went and tried it on it took me hour to decided on what color.i got the one that is the same size as my love. I like that because you can move it up your arm little bit more. It's also good so when it gets warmer I have room for swollen. I hope this helped you with your question



Thank you Lots love.  Appreciate the input!


----------



## baglvr2012

einseine said:


> Hi bglvr2012!  I got my PG JUC with diamonds in May.  For the first two weeks I took if off every night.  But, I have been wearing it 24/7 for the last two months.  Among Love, Perlee Signature and JUC, I find JUC most comfortable (and I love JUC most!).  When I do some activity I push it up and it stays there.  It does not spin at all because it has the head.
> 
> I love wearing it around the wrist/on the back of my hand.  So, I went for a bigger size.



Thank you einseine.  Your stack is gorgeous.  The VC onyx vintage Alhambra is another favorite of mine!  I wonder why they don't make JuC YG with diamonds?


----------



## Lots love

To dode99  thank you so much I love them all .they are beautiful together. To baglvr2012  you are more then welcome can't wait to see your pictures.when you decide in them please post pictures . Both of you I'm glad I was able to help you both. Have wonderful evening to you


----------



## einseine

Lots love said:


> I agree with you on that. I love my juc more than anything. I just wish I could have two. Instead of love. But I have one and that's fine . I love the pink one the best.your with the diamond is beautiful



I want to exchange my WG 4-diamond Love for WG JUC with diamonds.  Around my big wrist bone, JUC is much more comfy!   Or, at least I should have purchased a bigger Love Bracelet.  To be honest, I should have purchased PG Love instead of WG.


----------



## Lots love

I know what you are saying if you bought it and didn't wear it they would let u exchange it. I personal would change it for the pink with diamonds. Only reason  I'm saying that is cause  the white gold it's rhodium dipped. So that has to be done every so  often. Einseine


----------



## Greentea

einseine said:


> I want to exchange my WG 4-diamond Love for WG JUC with diamonds.  Around my big wrist bone, JUC is much more comfy!   Or, at least I should have purchased a bigger Love Bracelet.  To be honest, I should have purchased PG Love instead of WG.



Yes to all!


----------



## einseine

Lots love said:


> I know what you are saying if you bought it and didn't wear it they would let u exchange it. I personal would change it for the pink with diamonds. Only reason  I'm saying that is cause  the white gold it's rhodium dipped. So that has to be done every so  often. Einseine





Greentea said:


> Yes to all!



I have been wearing my WG Love for almost 3.5 years!  So, no chance for exchange. Perhaps, the color is OK, but the size annoys me, mainly because of my big wrist bone & shape of the arm.  After I purchased my JUC in May, I can no longer love my Love as I did.  Design wise, I love JUC more.  Next time I polish my WG Love, I will sell it off.  Besides, the closing system of my Perlee Signature is completely broken.  After I have it fixed, I may sell it off, too.  &#12288;&#12288;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

einseine said:


> I have been wearing my WG Love for almost 3.5 years!  So, no chance for exchange. Perhaps, the color is OK, but the size annoys me, mainly because of my big wrist bone & shape of the arm.  After I purchased my JUC in May, I can no longer love my Love as I did.  Design wise, I love JUC more.  Next time I polish my WG Love, I will sell it off.  Besides, the closing system of my Perlee Signature is completely broken.  After I have it fixed, I may sell it off, too.  &#12288;&#12288;



I agree with selling. I would get something you will love more.


----------



## bb10lue

I agree, the JUC is definitely more comfortable comparing to LOVE and I get so many compliments on it.


----------



## Metrowestmama

einseine said:


> I have been wearing my WG Love for almost 3.5 years!  So, no chance for exchange. Perhaps, the color is OK, but the size annoys me, mainly because of my big wrist bone & shape of the arm.  After I purchased my JUC in May, I can no longer love my Love as I did.  Design wise, I love JUC more.  Next time I polish my WG Love, I will sell it off.  Besides, the closing system of my Perlee Signature is completely broken.  After I have it fixed, I may sell it off, too.  &#12288;&#12288;



Oh no! It's broken? I'm about to get a Perlee signature. Should I pass on it?


----------



## einseine

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I agree with selling. I would get something you will love more.



Hi NikkisABagGirl!  Two Loves look really great on you!  The shape of Love fits your arm shape!



bb10lue said:


> I agree, the JUC is definitely more comfortable comparing to LOVE and I get so many compliments on it.



Hi bb10lue!  I think you can wear your Love without problem because you have such slender arm/wrist!   I loved my Love and wanted to wear it 24/7.  I tried not to care so much about it when I felt a bit uncomfortable, but not any more! 



Metrowestmama said:


> Oh no! It's broken? I'm about to get a Perlee signature. Should I pass on it?



Hi Metrowestmama!  Yes, it's broken.  I purhased my Perlee Signature about two years ago.  I noticed the closing system gradually loosened.  You have to push the small button(?) when you open it, but now it just opens apart (it has a catch clasp, though.)  It depends how you use it, but you should be careful not to hit it against something or when you stack with other bracelets, I think.


----------



## Dode99

einseine said:


> I have been wearing my WG Love for almost 3.5 years!  So, no chance for exchange. Perhaps, the color is OK, but the size annoys me, mainly because of my big wrist bone & shape of the arm.  After I purchased my JUC in May, I can no longer love my Love as I did.  Design wise, I love JUC more.  Next time I polish my WG Love, I will sell it off.  Besides, the closing system of my Perlee Signature is completely broken.  After I have it fixed, I may sell it off, too.  &#12288;&#12288;




Have you thought about getting a RG Love in any version to stack it with your JUC since you consider selling your WG Love and Perlee? I mean you may need a beautiful bangle after all, no?


----------



## Metrowestmama

einseine said:


> Hi Metrowestmama!  Yes, it's broken.  I purhased my Perlee Signature about two years ago.  I noticed the closing system gradually loosened.  You have to push the small button(?) when you open it, but now it just opens apart (it has a catch clasp, though.)  It depends how you use it, but you should be careful not to hit it against something or when you stack with other bracelets, I think.



I planned on always stacking it. And with two kids under 5, I'm sure it will hit against something :shame:. Will you miss your Perlee? I've always loved it stacked with the Vintage Alhambra.


----------



## kimber418

einseine said:


> I have been wearing my WG Love for almost 3.5 years!  So, no chance for exchange. Perhaps, the color is OK, but the size annoys me, mainly because of my big wrist bone & shape of the arm.  After I purchased my JUC in May, I can no longer love my Love as I did.  Design wise, I love JUC more.  Next time I polish my WG Love, I will sell it off.  Besides, the closing system of my Perlee Signature is completely broken.  After I have it fixed, I may sell it off, too.  &#12288;&#12288;



Hi einseine!  I can't believe your Perlee Signature is broken   I honestly was wondering about the closing system.  I have had my clover Perlee for 8 months and I noticed the the little clasp is becoming loose.  It is becoming harder to fasten it.  Does VCA make you pay for the repair?   It sort of bothers me to take it on and off.  I love the bracelet but it is not for everyday for me.   Just curious if it is a common problem with the closing system/clasp.


----------



## einseine

Dode99 said:


> Have you thought about getting a RG Love in any version to stack it with your JUC since you consider selling your WG Love and Perlee? I mean you may need a beautiful bangle after all, no?



Hi Dode!  Yes, I may purchase the right size PG one.  I don't know...  I have just purchased my diamond tennis bracelet and it looks so beautiful alone.  I purchased Tiffany's 23-stone dbty bracelet in March, too!  I may not need multiple hard bangles...



Metrowestmama said:


> I planned on always stacking it. And with two kids under 5, I'm sure it will hit against something :shame:. Will you miss your Perlee? I've always loved it stacked with the Vintage Alhambra.



Yes, it is impossible to wear a bracelet without hitting it against something.  After I noticed the closing system of my Perlee started loosening, I tried take it off at home as much as possible, which I did not like.  If you only stack it with 5-motif vintage alhambra bracelet, it will be OK.  I would recommend you get a Love if you wear it taking care of two kids!



kimber418 said:


> Hi einseine!  I can't believe your Perlee Signature is broken   I honestly was wondering about the closing system.  I have had my clover Perlee for 8 months and I noticed the the little clasp is becoming loose.  It is becoming harder to fasten it.  Does VCA make you pay for the repair?   It sort of bothers me to take it on and off.  I love the bracelet but it is not for everyday for me.   Just curious if it is a common problem with the closing system/clasp.



Hi kimber!!!  I cannot believe it, either??   Yes, I foresaw it.  Do you mean by "the little clasp" the catch clasp outside the bracelet?  In that case, your problem is much miner and will be fixed so easily (perhaps no fee).  My Perlee does not close any more.  I told my SA about the problem yesterday.  I'll take it to the boutique soon.  I think they will charge me.  Because the reason my Perlee cannot close properly may be because the shapes are strained, I think.  I am sure it is a common problem.  I remember receiving a PM from a TPFer about the loosening of her closing system just after purchase.


----------



## Metrowestmama

einseine said:


> Yes, it is impossible to wear a bracelet without hitting it against something.  After I noticed the closing system of my Perlee started loosening, I tried take it off at home as much as possible, which I did not like.  If you only stack it with 5-motif vintage alhambra bracelet, it will be OK.  I would recommend you get a Love if you wear it taking care of two kids!



Yes. I already have two WG Loves (one for each child!) Which I adore! Been thinking about a WG Diamond JUC to stack in between the loves and maybe a small, thin, Tiffany diamond bangle.  Sounds like that is the better route than the Perlee Signature, even though it was through a reseller and the price was much cheaper than the boutique. But regardless of the savings, not a great piece if it can't withstand much use.  And for that price (even with a pre-loved discount), I want to be able to use it more often than not!


----------



## einseine

Metrowestmama said:


> I planned on always stacking it. And with two kids under 5, I'm sure it will hit against something :shame:. Will you miss your Perlee? I've always loved it stacked with the Vintage Alhambra.





Metrowestmama said:


> Yes. I already have two WG Loves (one for each child!) Which I adore! Been thinking about a WG Diamond JUC to stack in between the loves and maybe a small, thin, Tiffany diamond bangle.  Sounds like that is the better route than the Perlee Signature, even though it was through a reseller and the price was much cheaper than the boutique. But regardless of the savings, not a great piece if it can't withstand much use.  And for that price (even with a pre-loved discount), I want to be able to use it more often than not!



Oh!  You have already two Loves with wonderful meaning!!!  If you plan to wear Perlee with two Love Bracelets, Perlee is not the right choice.  The closing system of Perlee is not sturdy enough for its weight IMO.  I am not sure if JUC actually stays in between, but I would like to recommend you get JUC!

I may consider Tiffany's new T collection, too.  The solid bangle looks nice!


----------



## Jayne1

I'm thinking of getting a Juste un Clou to go with my two Loves (WG and YG) and was trying on my friends Juste un Clou to see how it looked. 

She said she was told by her SA to wear the pointy end facing away from her body, yet finds it easier to get on and off if she wears it pointy end facing her body.

Is there such a thing as only one way to wear it?  Which is the proper way?


----------



## LoveBracelet

Jayne1 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Juste un Clou to go with my two Loves (WG and YG) and was trying on my friends Juste un Clou to see how it looked.
> 
> She said she was told by her SA to wear the pointy end facing away from her body, yet finds it easier to get on and off if she wears it pointy end facing her body.
> 
> Is there such a thing as only one way to wear it?  Which is the proper way?


 
You can wear it the way you want but I think it is easier to get on/off with the pointy end facing my body.


----------



## Jayne1

LoveBracelet said:


> You can wear it the way you want but I think it is easier to get on/off with the pointy end facing my body.


Thank you -- now I have to decide whether to get a RG or YG Juste un Clou. My two Loves are WG and YG.


----------



## LoveBracelet

Jayne1 said:


> Thank you -- now I have to decide whether to get a RG or YG Juste un Clou. My two Loves are WG and YG.


 
My pick is RG, you'll have the whole set!


----------



## Metrowestmama

LoveBracelet said:


> My pick is RG, you'll have the whole set!



I agree. Rose Gold!


----------



## Metrowestmama

I did pick up something over the weekend for my wedding anniversary. My new WG JUC. I passed on the diamond version. I really liked it plain with the plain WG loves!

I'll add a diamond bangle at some point separately. 

With the money I saved, I'm going to pick up some other goodies.


----------



## LaBoisson

Beautiful.  :happy dance:


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Metrowestmama said:


> I did pick up something over the weekend for my wedding anniversary. My new WG JUC. I passed on the diamond version. I really liked it plain with the plain WG loves!
> 
> I'll add a diamond bangle at some point separately.
> 
> With the money I saved, I'm going to pick up some other goodies.



Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## JE2824

I just added the JUC to my LOVE in yellow gold. For reference, I am a 16 in LOVE and 15 in JUC. Truly beautiful! Happy and blessed girl today!! Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

JE2824 said:


> I just added the JUC to my LOVE in yellow gold. For reference, I am a 16 in LOVE and 15 in JUC. Truly beautiful! Happy and blessed girl today!! Thank you for letting me share.



So gorgeous together.


----------



## lovequality

JE2824 said:


> I just added the JUC to my LOVE in yellow gold. For reference, I am a 16 in LOVE and 15 in JUC. Truly beautiful! Happy and blessed girl today!! Thank you for letting me share.


So beautiful! What is your wrist measurement...if you don't mind? TIA. X


----------



## JE2824

lovequality said:


> So beautiful! What is your wrist measurement...if you don't mind? TIA. X



Thank you! My wrist is 5.25 inches which is 13.33 CM. Technically, I could of done a 15 in the LOVE as well, but I wanted a little bit of a looser fit. Plus, If you are going to add bracelets and are in between sizes then my cartier SA said to go with the larger which was the 16. The 15 on the JUC is a little bit more snug, but I think it looks better  "fitted". I guess they always recommend going down one size from the LOVE bracelet for the JUC. Hope this helps. I keep staring at my wrist. LOL!


----------



## JE2824

Metrowestmama said:


> I did pick up something over the weekend for my wedding anniversary. My new WG JUC. I passed on the diamond version. I really liked it plain with the plain WG loves!
> 
> I'll add a diamond bangle at some point separately.
> 
> With the money I saved, I'm going to pick up some other goodies.



LOVE! I actually prefer the non diamond versions on both bracelets. I think they are so beautiful on their own for a more understated look. I got the plain YG for both. Very pretty!


----------



## pree

Metrowestmama said:


> I did pick up something over the weekend for my wedding anniversary. My new WG JUC. I passed on the diamond version. I really liked it plain with the plain WG loves!
> 
> I'll add a diamond bangle at some point separately.
> 
> With the money I saved, I'm going to pick up some other goodies.


 
Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## pree

JE2824 said:


> I just added the JUC to my LOVE in yellow gold. For reference, I am a 16 in LOVE and 15 in JUC. Truly beautiful! Happy and blessed girl today!! Thank you for letting me share.


 


Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Greentea

JE2824 said:


> I just added the JUC to my LOVE in yellow gold. For reference, I am a 16 in LOVE and 15 in JUC. Truly beautiful! Happy and blessed girl today!! Thank you for letting me share.



Perfection! I love this look!


----------



## lovequality

JE2824 said:


> Thank you! My wrist is 5.25 inches which is 13.33 CM. Technically, I could of done a 15 in the LOVE as well, but I wanted a little bit of a looser fit. Plus, If you are going to add bracelets and are in between sizes then my cartier SA said to go with the larger which was the 16. The 15 on the JUC is a little bit more snug, but I think it looks better  "fitted". I guess they always recommend going down one size from the LOVE bracelet for the JUC. Hope this helps. I keep staring at my wrist. LOL!


Thanks we have the same measurement


----------



## Metrowestmama

JE2824 said:


> LOVE! I actually prefer the non diamond versions on both bracelets. I think they are so beautiful on their own for a more understated look. I got the plain YG for both. Very pretty!



Love your new stack too!!! Yay! It's so fun having them both!


----------



## Metrowestmama

lovequality said:


> So beautiful! What is your wrist measurement...if you don't mind? TIA. X



I'm similar. I wear 17 loves and went with a 16 JUC.


----------



## EpiFanatic

JE2824 said:


> I just added the JUC to my LOVE in yellow gold. For reference, I am a 16 in LOVE and 15 in JUC. Truly beautiful! Happy and blessed girl today!! Thank you for letting me share.


Wow, they have a 15 in the JUC?   Oh boy!  I must go try!  Btw, yours is stunning!!!!


----------



## JE2824

EpiFanatic said:


> Wow, they have a 15 in the JUC?   Oh boy!  I must go try!  Btw, yours is stunning!!!!



Yes, they do! I actually purchased the JUC from Saks NYC and my LOVE from Cartier BH, but have the 15. Thank you! Please go try. I am loving mine!!


----------



## JE2824

NikkisABagGirl said:


> So gorgeous together.



Thank you, Nikki!



pree said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations!



Thank you for the kind words!



Greentea said:


> Perfection! I love this look!



Thank you, Greentea! I appreciate the sweet compliment!



Metrowestmama said:


> Love your new stack too!!! Yay! It's so fun having them both!



It is so much fun!!! I have received a lot of compliments! Lucky girls!!


----------



## JE2824

einseine said:


> It was not until February that this bracelet was on my wish list.  I was really torn between the plain and the diamond.  My dh loves the diamond one more, I got it!  I love love love love it!  Thanks you JUC lovers for your beautiful modeling pics!



Wow! These photos took my breath away! Beyond beautiful! I went with the plain JUC, but the diamond looks so beautiful against your other bracelets. LOVE!


----------



## JE2824

DA Club said:


> I completely blame this thread for single handedly enabling me to buy a JUC. I was just strolling through the mall today and walked by Cartier and all of a sudden had all these beautiful pictures in my mind of you lovely ladies posting your JUC's. Before I knew it, I was in there trying them all on, RG, WG, with and without diamonds. I knew I had to get one!  Ultimately, my SA said with my existing Cartier pieces, it looks best just with the plain RG. I was leaning toward RG with diamonds since it would match my JUC ring but was shocked she talked me out of it! So pictured first is how I would normally wear it. The second pic is just a fun pic w/ my ballon bleu two-tone watch and adding on the diamond love ring. I don't think I would ever wear it so stacked.
> 
> Also thanks for all the tips to take this off, it was a breeze after following some of the advice here.
> 
> View attachment 2628298
> View attachment 2628299



WOW! Beautiful! Love your WG love in the mix! Beautiful!


----------



## JE2824

pree said:


> View attachment 2719407
> 
> 
> After dreaming about the Clou for over a year, I've finally got mine! No more Cartier for me for a long, long time........



Love this, pree! I agree! No more Cartier for a long long time! Gorgeous!


----------



## JE2824

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2727050



Beautiful! Love the RG!! I had a hard time deciding as well! Your stack is gorgeous on you! I love going through the beautiful pics from everyone!


----------



## JE2824

einseine said:


> Hi bglvr2012!  I got my PG JUC with diamonds in May.  For the first two weeks I took if off every night.  But, I have been wearing it 24/7 for the last two months.  Among Love, Perlee Signature and JUC, I find JUC most comfortable (and I love JUC most!).  When I do some activity I push it up and it stays there.  It does not spin at all because it has the head.
> 
> I love wearing it around the wrist/on the back of my hand.  So, I went for a bigger size.



I cannot stop staring at this pic, einseine! I just purchased the JUC YG which I lovem but your diamonds make it look so feminine and beautiful! I love love it paired with VC. Beautiful pic! This whole thread inspired me to take the plunge!


----------



## Lots love

Je2824 I'm glad I'm not the only one who cant decide.I love my collection . I thank you for your nice comment.i have my dream collection no more jewelry for me. I love sharing my collection with everyone. Oh I'm sorry I forgot to say I love your choice on your collection. It's looks awesome on you I love the yellow too. Enjoy your collection


----------



## einseine

JE2824 said:


> I cannot stop staring at this pic, einseine! I just purchased the JUC YG which I lovem but your diamonds make it look so feminine and beautiful! I love love it paired with VC. Beautiful pic! This whole thread inspired me to take the plunge!



Thanks JE2824 and congrats on your new JUC YG!  I am sure you will learn to love it more and more!   I was torn between the plain JUC(PG) and the one with diamonds.  Some TPFers advised me that  the diamond one was more myself.


----------



## PennyD2911

JE2824 said:


> I just added the JUC to my LOVE in yellow gold. For reference, I am a 16 in LOVE and 15 in JUC. Truly beautiful! Happy and blessed girl today!! Thank you for letting me share.




Very pretty stacked with your Love!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## JE2824

PennyD2911 said:


> Very pretty stacked with your Love!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thank you, PennyD! I appreciate the sweet words!!


----------



## Lots love

lots love for me stack


----------



## JE2824

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2750170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots love for me stack



Beautiful!!! I have the exact same combo, minus one love! Simply beautiful!


----------



## azniceskater1

I did some shopping today and stopped by Cartier to try on the juc since it looks so good on other people. I don't really like it on myself. What do you ladies think? I'm a little upset since it's such a beautiful piece.


----------



## livethelake

azniceskater1 said:


> I did some shopping today and stopped by Cartier to try on the juc since it looks so good on other people. I don't really like it on myself. What do you ladies think? I'm a little upset since it's such a beautiful piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760396



What don't you like about it?  I think it looks beautiful on your wrist.


----------



## kimber418

azniceskater1 said:


> I did some shopping today and stopped by Cartier to try on the juc since it looks so good on other people. I don't really like it on myself. What do you ladies think? I'm a little upset since it's such a beautiful piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760396


So pretty!  Love the rose gold....


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

azniceskater1 said:


> I did some shopping today and stopped by Cartier to try on the juc since it looks so good on other people. I don't really like it on myself. What do you ladies think? I'm a little upset since it's such a beautiful piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760396



It looks amazing on you.


----------



## einseine

azniceskater1 said:


> I did some shopping today and stopped by Cartier to try on the juc since it looks so good on other people. I don't really like it on myself. What do you ladies think? I'm a little upset since it's such a beautiful piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760396



It looks great on you!  I have the same one and now its my most favorite bracelet!


----------



## PennyD2911

azniceskater1 said:


> I did some shopping today and stopped by Cartier to try on the juc since it looks so good on other people. I don't really like it on myself. What do you ladies think? I'm a little upset since it's such a beautiful piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760396




Looks very nice on you. What size did you try on?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lots love

PennyD2911 said:


> Looks very nice on you. What size did you try on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




I love the clou on you. I love the pink color. What size did you get . Maybe try on a little bigger so you have more options for more&#128571;.. I wish I could get another one. I love the clou its my favorite as well. &#128571;&#128571;


----------



## PennyD2911

azniceskater1 said:


> I did some shopping today and stopped by Cartier to try on the juc since it looks so good on other people. I don't really like it on myself. What do you ladies think? I'm a little upset since it's such a beautiful piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760396




What size are you wearing in the pic?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## azniceskater1

Thanks for all the responses! I'm wearing the 16 in this pic, but I definitely need the 17. The 16 was all Cartier had earlier today, so I had to bear with it. I love my Love bracelet and how it's so close fitting...I think I might not be able to pull off such a chic bracelet lol...but I'm glad for all your input!


----------



## Lots love

azniceskater1 said:


> Thanks for all the responses! I'm wearing the 16 in this pic, but I definitely need the 17. The 16 was all Cartier had earlier today, so I had to bear with it. I love my Love bracelet and how it's so close fitting...I think I might not be able to pull off such a chic bracelet lol...but I'm glad for all your input!




I would recommend you go with the seventeen. You will be happier it's supposed to be little lose if it's not supposed to be smug


----------



## tutushopper

azniceskater1 said:


> I did some shopping today and stopped by Cartier to try on the juc since it looks so good on other people. I don't really like it on myself. What do you ladies think? I'm a little upset since it's such a beautiful piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760396



I agree with the majority here; I think this looks fabulous on you, but it's you who has to love it.  I also think you should try on the next size and see if your opinion changes.


----------



## LoveBracelet

azniceskater1 said:


> I did some shopping today and stopped by Cartier to try on the juc since it looks so good on other people. I don't really like it on myself. What do you ladies think? I'm a little upset since it's such a beautiful piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760396


 
Maybe a little tight no?


----------



## PennyD2911

azniceskater1 said:


> Thanks for all the responses! I'm wearing the 16 in this pic, but I definitely need the 17. The 16 was all Cartier had earlier today, so I had to bear with it. I love my Love bracelet and how it's so close fitting...I think I might not be able to pull off such a chic bracelet lol...but I'm glad for all your input!




I think seeing a size 17 on your arm will totally change your opinion.  If you like a lot of movement and drape go for the 18. 
The JUC looks very chic pushed up on the lower arm. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Aimee3

For those of you who own this bracelet, do you have any tips for how to take it off?  I was trying this bracelet on at the boutique, but for the life of me, I can't take it off myself!
Thanks so much!


----------



## LoveBracelet

Aimee3 said:


> For those of you who own this bracelet, do you have any tips for how to take it off?  I was trying this bracelet on at the boutique, but for the life of me, I can't take it off myself!
> Thanks so much!


 
First, it is easier to put the JUC on/of with the sharp side toward your body. Put your forefinger between your wrist and the round part of the bracelet to block it on your wrist, with the thumb, bring the moving part of the bracelet into the hole to close the bracelet. I hope it makes sense :-S


----------



## Aimee3

LoveBracelet said:


> First, it is easier to put the JUC on/of with the sharp side toward your body. Put your forefinger between your wrist and the round part of the bracelet to block it on your wrist, with the thumb, bring the moving part of the bracelet into the hole to close the bracelet. I hope it makes sense :-S



LoveBracelet, I can put the bracelet on myself, it's removing it that's giving me trouble.
How do you open it when it's on?
Thanks so much


----------



## LoveBracelet

Aimee3 said:


> LoveBracelet, I can put the bracelet on myself, it's removing it that's giving me trouble.
> How do you open it when it's on?
> Thanks so much


 
Basically the same way in reverse order but when the bracelet is new it's really tough. Imo, open it/close it maybe 20 times in a row with two hands  it should be easier after that.


----------



## Aimee3

I didn't realize it will "loosen up" a bit.  Will definitely try that tomorrow!
Thanks so much!


----------



## LoveBracelet

Aimee3 said:


> I didn't realize it will "loosen up" a bit.  Will definitely try that tomorrow!
> Thanks so much!


 
Yes it does, you will notice it rapidly!


----------



## LoveBracelet

Wow, Lenny wears a JUC (the big one, lucky him!) on his tour poster!
http://www.crowdsurge.com/lennykravitz/?event=41798


----------



## periogirl28

The JuC gets easier to remove with time and it comes with an instruction booklet too.


----------



## lara0112

I finally joined the club!!! JUC - 16 - pink gold 

I have the ring in yellow gold already but the bracelet is something else altogether. My Cartier wishes are all fulfilled


----------



## lovieluvslux

LoveBracelet said:


> Wow, Lenny wears a JUC (the big one, lucky him!) on his tour poster!
> http://www.crowdsurge.com/lennykravitz/?event=41798


Looks yummy on him.


----------



## PennyD2911

lara0112 said:


> I finally joined the club!!! JUC - 16 - pink gold
> 
> I have the ring in yellow gold already but the bracelet is something else altogether. My Cartier wishes are all fulfilled




Congrats Lara!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## lara0112

PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats Lara!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thanks


----------



## pree

I couldn't resist...introducing my PG JUC ring!


----------



## Lots love

Good morning pree your ring looks amazing. Congratulations on your new love piece&#128525;


----------



## lara0112

modelling pics of bracelet and ring


----------



## pree

Lots love said:


> Good morning pree your ring looks amazing. Congratulations on your new love piece&#128525;




Thanks! 
The JUC ring without the bracelet is great for more 'casual' occasions.....


----------



## pree

lara0112 said:


> modelling pics of bracelet and ring




Great modeling pictures!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

pree said:


> View attachment 2768595
> View attachment 2768597
> View attachment 2768600
> View attachment 2768601
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist...introducing my PG JUC ring!


 
Beautiful!


----------



## smartsoh

Aimee3 said:


> For those of you who own this bracelet, do you have any tips for how to take it off?  I was trying this bracelet on at the boutique, but for the life of me, I can't take it off myself!
> Thanks so much!



Hi! I encountered the same thing too, tried so hard to take it off!!! I googled and found the method proposed by "omniavincitamor", a tpfer and the method works! Try it out...
Here is the method: 
Try placing your index finger under the nail head and your thumb on the area next to where the bracelet inserts. Push up with your index and down with your thumb simultaneously.


----------



## PennyD2911

pree said:


> View attachment 2768595
> View attachment 2768597
> View attachment 2768600
> View attachment 2768601
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist...introducing my PG JUC ring!




Looks great pree! Thx for sharing pix. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## LoveBracelet

Another stack picture:


----------



## Lots love

I love this collection ever piece looks amazing on


----------



## Lots love

LoveBracelet said:


> Another stack picture:




Love your collection looks amazing on &#128525;


----------



## Lots love

Aimee3 said:


> For those of you who own this bracelet, do you have any tips for how to take it off?  I was trying this bracelet on at the boutique, but for the life of me, I can't take it off myself!
> 
> Thanks so much!




I find if you wear it with the nail  pointy side facing you it's easier to get off.


----------



## Aimee3

smartsoh said:


> Hi! I encountered the same thing too, tried so hard to take it off!!! I googled and found the method proposed by "omniavincitamor", a tpfer and the method works! Try it out...
> Here is the method:
> Try placing your index finger under the nail head and your thumb on the area next to where the bracelet inserts. Push up with your index and down with your thumb simultaneously.




Thanks for this tip.  I couldn't help but smile though..kind of reminded me of how people have trouble coordinating "patting your head while the other hand circles your tummy" thing.


----------



## pree

LoveBracelet said:


> Another stack picture:


 

Wow! Looks great!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LoveBracelet said:


> Another stack picture:


That looks really good on you!


----------



## LoveBracelet

Thank you all!


----------



## Lots love

my favorite look


----------



## PennyD2911

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2772474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite look




Very pretty!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2772474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite look


 
Just absolutely gorgeous. You wear them well.


----------



## Lots love

Thank u so much &#128536;


----------



## Lots love

I would love for people to post pictures of there juc Bracelet. See how they are loving them


----------



## JE2824

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2772474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite look




Beautiful!! I love this look as well!! I have the YG JUC and YG LOVE. I love your pairings! Isn't it so nice to stare at your wrist everyday! Lol!


----------



## Lots love

JE2824 said:


> Beautiful!! I love this look as well!! I have the YG JUC and YG LOVE. I love your pairings! Isn't it so nice to stare at your wrist everyday! Lol!




Yes it is &#128525; I love my collections. Only thing is I wish I could buy one more. But I'm trying to behave and be content with what I have. Thank I love your collection it's gorgeous too&#128576;&#128525;. We are very lucky we got ours.


----------



## einseine

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2772474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite look



Yeah!  Love your JUC and Love stacking!


----------



## einseine

Lots love said:


> I would love for people to post pictures of there juc Bracelet. See how they are loving them



I am wondering which PG Love to buy, plain, 4-diamond or full diamond.  I very much love stacking JUC with my Perlee signature, but I absolutely love the JUC and Love combo!  I posted these pics in other thread perhaps, but let me share them here, too.  JUC looks great with any bracelet!  Such a great piece!!!


----------



## einseine

And one more.


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> I am wondering which PG Love to buy, plain, 4-diamond or full diamond.  I very much love stacking JUC with my Perlee signature, but I absolutely love the JUC and Love combo!  I posted these pics in other thread perhaps, but let me share them here, too.  JUC looks great with any bracelet!  Such a great piece!!!




4 diamond!


----------



## Lots love

einseine said:


> And one more.




I love your collection on you &#128525;&#128576;. It looks AWSOME. Do anyone here notice that the color on juc is darker than the l0ves. My pink juc is definitely pinker then my love pg


----------



## Lots love

Thank you all for sharing your pieces with us&#128079;


----------



## Lots love

einseine said:


> I am wondering which PG Love to buy, plain, 4-diamond or full diamond.  I very much love stacking JUC with my Perlee signature, but I absolutely love the JUC and Love combo!  I posted these pics in other thread perhaps, but let me share them here, too.  JUC looks great with any bracelet!  Such a great piece!!!




I think a plain would look amazing reason. If you get the four love it will take away from your JUC bangle .so you don't want take away from that beautiful piece. just gets the plan . lm thinking the  yellow gold would look amazing. so this way will complement your JUC all diamond one. i think too much diamonds is overwhelming it looks too much. A more subtle look would look really nice .


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> I am wondering which PG Love to buy, plain, 4-diamond or full diamond. I very much love stacking JUC with my Perlee signature, but I absolutely love the JUC and Love combo! I posted these pics in other thread perhaps, but let me share them here, too. JUC looks great with any bracelet! Such a great piece!!!


 


Lots love said:


> I think a plain would look amazing reason. *If you get the four love it will take away from your JUC bangle .so you don't want take away from that beautiful piece.* just gets the plan . lm thinking the yellow gold would look amazing. so this way will complement your JUC all diamond one. i think too much diamonds is overwhelming it looks too much. A more subtle look would look really nice .


 
Einseine, definitely the plain LOVE in PG for the same reason stated here


----------



## baglvr2012

HADASSA said:


> Einseine, definitely the plain LOVE in PG for the same reason stated here


I agree as well!  Your pg juc w/ diamonds should be the statement piece as it is the most beautiful!  Love all your stacks Einseine!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> 4 diamond!



Thanks for your input, LVoeletters!  You said I should go for the JUC with diamonds instead of the plain, and I am so happy with the diamond one.  



Lots love said:


> I love your collection on you &#128525;&#128576;. It looks AWSOME. Do anyone here notice that the color on juc is darker than the l0ves. My pink juc is definitely pinker then my love pg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777271



Thanks Lots love!  Your stack is perfect.  I thought PG Love would be darker, but your JUC is darker in the pic.  My PG JUC is not as pink as yours, I think.  



Lots love said:


> I think a plain would look amazing reason. If you get the four love it will take away from your JUC bangle .so you don't want take away from that beautiful piece. just gets the plan . lm thinking the  yellow gold would look amazing. so this way will complement your JUC all diamond one. i think too much diamonds is overwhelming it looks too much. A more subtle look would look really nice .





HADASSA said:


> Einseine, definitely the plain LOVE in PG for the same reason stated here





baglvr2012 said:


> I agree as well!  Your pg juc w/ diamonds should be the statement piece as it is the most beautiful!  Love all your stacks Einseine!



I really appreciate your thoughts, Lots love, HADASSA and baglvr!  I have been always very sure what to buy.  But, this time, I am not sure at all.  I am very sure about the size and color.  I have not a big arm/wrist, but I'll go for the size 18 for more room around my wrist bone.  I can wear size 18 on my right wrist without problem.  So, I can wear JUC and Love on each wrist.  Anyway, If I get the PG Love, I stop wearing my JUC 24/7 and my new 24/7 piece will be the PG Love.  

The plain will be the best to stack with my JUC.  But, with the Perlee Signature, the diamond Love would be nice!

My DH says I should go for the 4-diamond one because it's the replacement for the WG 4-diamond one.  Yes, he has a point.

The diamonds did not stand out in WG, compared to YG and PG.  So, if I choose PG, I may want to enjoy the existence of the diamonds...  If I go for the diamond one, I may want to wear the full-diamond one because I have never met anyone wearing it.  Actually, I have been unable to find any pic of PG full diamond one on someone's wrist.  BUT IT'S EXPENSIVE!

Still thinking...


----------



## einseine

And design wise, I may prefer the plain/full-diamond one to the 4-diamond one.  I am torn between full-screw and full-diamond.  And If I am unable to choose one against the other, I would choose the 4-diamond one to have both look!!!  I am very inconsistent...


----------



## Lots love

einseine said:


> Thanks for your input, LVoeletters!  You said I should go for the JUC with diamonds instead of the plain, and I am so happy with the diamond one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lots love!  Your stack is perfect.  I thought PG Love would be darker, but your JUC is darker in the pic.  My PG JUC is not as pink as yours, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate your thoughts, Lots love, HADASSA and baglvr!  I have been always very sure what to buy.  But, this time, I am not sure at all.  I am very sure about the size and color.  I have not a big arm/wrist, but I'll go for the size 18 for more room around my wrist bone.  I can wear size 18 on my right wrist without problem.  So, I can wear JUC and Love on each wrist.  Anyway, If I get the PG Love, I stop wearing my JUC 24/7 and my new 24/7 piece will be the PG Love.
> 
> 
> 
> The plain will be the best to stack with my JUC.  But, with the Perlee Signature, the diamond Love would be nice!
> 
> 
> 
> My DH says I should go for the 4-diamond one because it's the replacement for the WG 4-diamond one.  Yes, he has a point.
> 
> 
> 
> The diamonds did not stand out in WG, compared to YG and PG.  So, if I choose PG, I may want to enjoy the existence of the diamonds...  If I go for the diamond one, I may want to wear the full-diamond one because I have never met anyone wearing it.  Actually, I have been unable to find any pic of PG full diamond one on someone's wrist.  BUT IT'S EXPENSIVE!
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking...




Oh really Wow I just think they stand out more then the love collection I think they use more pure gold maybe I don't know but you can see it I think u will love what ever u choose good luck with what ever y chose


----------



## PennyD2911

einseine said:


> And design wise, I may prefer the plain/full-diamond one to the 4-diamond one.  I am torn between full-screw and full-diamond.  And If I am unable to choose one against the other, I would choose the 4-diamond one to have both look!!!  I am very inconsistent...




I have the 4 diamond YG version of the LOVE bracelet, and I find it to be the perfect balance.  The diamonds are very very small so they do not overpower the screw motifs which are part of the LOVE bracelets appeal. 
I don't think the 4 diamond version would detract at all from the beauty of your diamond JUC.  As I said the 4 diamonds are small, but you still know they are there.  At random times when you arm is moving , the light will catch one of the diamonds and you will see the sparkle and fire.  At that moment you are so glad those 4 tiny diamonds are there.  It is like your LOVE bracelet just winked at you. &#128512;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## einseine

PennyD2911 said:


> I have the 4 diamond YG version of the LOVE bracelet, and I find it to be the perfect balance.  The diamonds are very very small so they do not overpower the screw motifs which are part of the LOVE bracelets appeal.
> I don't think the 4 diamond version would detract at all from the beauty of your diamond JUC.  As I said the 4 diamonds are small, but you still know they are there.  At random times when you arm is moving , the light will catch one of the diamonds and you will see the sparkle and fire.  At that moment you are so glad those 4 tiny diamonds are there.  It is like your LOVE bracelet just winked at you. &#55357;&#56832;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thanks PennyD!  I loved my WG 4-diamond one very much.  As you say, the screw motifs are part of the Love's appeal.  But, I still can not forget about the full-diamond one!  I have ween someone's modeling pics of YG full-diamond Love several times in the TPF and I have always lusted for one...

Since I have a solid roe gold Perlee Signature, my choice would be either 4-diamond or full-diamond, perhaps.


----------



## einseine

bb10lue said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> My Instagram: bb10lue
> Fashion blogging newbie: www.the-b-que.com



Thanks bb10lue!  Love your Instagram!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Thanks for your input, LVoeletters!  You said I should go for the JUC with diamonds instead of the plain, and I am so happy with the diamond one.  .




Actually thinking about it, i think you would be happier with the all diamond. I think in rose gold it will stand out but still be soft and feminine.. I particularly like the 4 diamond because I like the screw detail. But in your case I would actually consider the all diamond if it is feasible. It can contrast with your perlee if you decide to keep it or play up your diamond JUC. I think loves with diamonds lend themselves to work with VCA jewelry as well.


----------



## Lots love

wish I could have the big clou looks AWSOME


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Actually thinking about it, i think you would be happier with the all diamond. I think in rose gold it will stand out but still be soft and feminine.. I particularly like the 4 diamond because I like the screw detail. But in your case I would actually consider the all diamond if it is feasible. It can contrast with your perlee if you decide to keep it or play up your diamond JUC. I think loves with diamonds lend themselves to work with VCA jewelry as well.



Hmm..  I had almost decide on the 4-diamond one before reading your post!!!

Yes, I am afraid so.  I would be happier with the full diamond one.  Because I have sold off the plain YG one and the WG 4-diamond one.  It was because of the color and the size, not because of the diamonds, but the only model I have not purchased yet is the all diamond!  I like the screw detail, too, but the all diamond has two real screws anyway... One more thing, I have decided to keep my Perlee Signature.  It would look nicer with the all diamond one!  Or, I must say, I want to see how the PG all diamond look when paired with my JUC and Perlee respectively.  The 10-diamond one is feasible if I wait until next year.  I can purchase the 4-diamond one right away.


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Actually thinking about it, i think you would be happier with the all diamond. I think in rose gold it will stand out but still be soft and feminine.. I particularly like the 4 diamond because I like the screw detail. But in your case I would actually consider the all diamond if it is feasible. It can contrast with your perlee if you decide to keep it or play up your diamond JUC. I think loves with diamonds lend themselves to work with VCA jewelry as well.



I sold off my 7-diamond DLDC bracelet in PG, too!


----------



## blumster

Hi everyone!
I need your opinions!  As many of you know, I recently bought a yg love... I have an opportunity to buy a Pre- owned juste un clou at a pretty good price.  There is a rose gold and a yellow.  Which one should I do?!?!
I wear mostly platinum/ silver metals on my left hand- watch and wedding set, and white gold diamond stack rings on my right ring finger.  My LOVE. Is my only yg.
Thanks in advance for your insight!!!


----------



## LizCartierSA

blumster said:


> Hi everyone!
> I need your opinions!  As many of you know, I recently bought a yg love... I have an opportunity to buy a Pre- owned juste un clou at a pretty good price.  There is a rose gold and a yellow.  Which one should I do?!?!
> I wear mostly platinum/ silver metals on my left hand- watch and wedding set, and white gold diamond stack rings on my right ring finger.  My LOVE. Is my only yg.
> Thanks in advance for your insight!!!



Wish I could help.  I've been in the same dilemma for a while.  I'm a WG person myself but I'm trying to expand my horizons but I'm scared to take the plunge and commit to PG or YG color.  Can you try them both on next to your YG love?


----------



## blumster

LizCartierSA said:


> Wish I could help.  I've been in the same dilemma for a while.  I'm a WG person myself but I'm trying to expand my horizons but I'm scared to take the plunge and commit to PG or YG color.  Can you try them both on next to your YG love?



Well, no.  I don't live anywhere near a boutique... I've tried on yg before and love that but hAven't tried  pg with my yg love.  I know lots of tpfrs mix the two but I wonder if that might be too much with all the white metals I have going on.  Maybe it's just better to stick with two tones as opposed to 3?  Would love other's opinions...


----------



## JE2824

blumster said:


> Hi everyone!
> I need your opinions!  As many of you know, I recently bought a yg love... I have an opportunity to buy a Pre- owned juste un clou at a pretty good price.  There is a rose gold and a yellow.  Which one should I do?!?!
> I wear mostly platinum/ silver metals on my left hand- watch and wedding set, and white gold diamond stack rings on my right ring finger.  My LOVE. Is my only yg.
> Thanks in advance for your insight!!!




I wear platinum wedding ring on my left hand, and my YG LOVE and YG JUC on my right. I think combining metals is fine and looks wonderful, but for me I liked the look of both YG love and YG JUC. I am attaching pics. HTH


----------



## LizCartierSA

Love that!! I have difficulty mixing metals because I never did before. The plus side of doing all 3 is that you always "match" and look at the trinity collection, it mixes and looks great. I think you're good with both options honestly! Hopefully someone else can chime in with a color combo pic.


----------



## JE2824

LizCartierSA said:


> Love that!! I have difficulty mixing metals because I never did before. The plus side of doing all 3 is that you always "match" and look at the trinity collection, it mixes and looks great. I think you're good with both options honestly! Hopefully someone else can chime in with a color combo pic.




I agree! I'm always stacking yellow, rose, and white gold rings. I will even mix different metals in with my Cartier bracelets. You can't go wrong!! I just personally preferred the same color for these. I hope someone post pics of the mix metals. I just love seeing all the beautiful pics of the different combos.


----------



## blumster

JE2824 said:


> I wear platinum wedding ring on my left hand, and my YG LOVE and YG JUC on my right. I think combining metals is fine and looks wonderful, but for me I liked the look of both YG love and YG JUC. I am attaching pics. HTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787849
> View attachment 2787852
> View attachment 2787857



This is so helpful, JE2824!  I love this combo together and I think I am leaning towards buying it in yg to match my love.  Thanks so much for the gorgeous pics!


----------



## Lots love

JE2824 said:


> I wear platinum wedding ring on my left hand, and my YG LOVE and YG JUC on my right. I think combining metals is fine and looks wonderful, but for me I liked the look of both YG love and YG JUC. I am attaching pics. HTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787849
> View attachment 2787852
> View attachment 2787857




 I just love your collection every time I see it I fall in love all over again. I know your love is bigger do find either slides over each other at anytime &#128150;thank u for sharing your collection


----------



## Lots love

Lots love said:


> I just love your collection every time I see it I fall in love all over again. I know your love is bigger do find either slides over each other at anytime &#128150;thank u for sharing your collection






	

		
			
		

		
	
 I hope this will help you get an idea of what it looks like between the two of us I hope we help u decide blumdster


----------



## phillj12

JE2824 said:


> I wear platinum wedding ring on my left hand, and my YG LOVE and YG JUC on my right. I think combining metals is fine and looks wonderful, but for me I liked the look of both YG love and YG JUC. I am attaching pics. HTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787849
> View attachment 2787852
> View attachment 2787857




Love those with your Reissue!!

I would do YG! I think it looks great together and with your WG!


----------



## blumster

phillj12 said:


> Love those with your Reissue!!
> 
> I would do YG! I think it looks great together and with your WG!



yes-the more I think about it, the more I love the yg.  I do have some other yg pieces in my collection and no rose gold at all.  I think I should probably keep with the YG so I can have more options for layering.


----------



## JE2824

Lots love said:


> I just love your collection every time I see it I fall in love all over again. I know your love is bigger do find either slides over each other at anytime &#128150;thank u for sharing your collection




Thank you!! You have the ultimate collection. Yes, I find my love sliding over my JUC, but I don't see how I could of gone with any different sizes regarding both. If I gave the nail head away from me I find that it does it less. I just loved them paired together. It was hard choosing the color of gold!! All the combos are so beautiful!!


----------



## JE2824

blumster said:


> This is so helpful, JE2824!  I love this combo together and I think I am leaning towards buying it in yg to match my love.  Thanks so much for the gorgeous pics!




Thank you, blumster!! Let us know what you choose! I can't wait to see the reveal. Either way, it will be beautiful!!


----------



## JE2824

phillj12 said:


> Love those with your Reissue!!
> 
> I would do YG! I think it looks great together and with your WG!




Thank you, phillj! The best of both worlds, I suppose!! &#128521;&#128521;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Lots love

Je2824 thank for your kind words. I glad u find same  thing I do mine goes over my love .but I know I couldn't go smaller . Well I love are collections we both have the best collection &#128525;&#128571;. I know other people on here also have a wonderful collection as well


----------



## blumster

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2788519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this will help you get an idea of what it looks like between the two of us I hope we help u decide blumdster



Thanks so much, Lots love- I LOVE LOVE the way you've stacked the two loves with your pink clou!  AMAZING!!!  If I could have all three, this is exactly what I would do!


----------



## Lots love

Blumdster thank you so much &#128536;. I'm so happy with my choice no more Jewerly for me I'm happy as can be on my collection I hope someday your dream collection comes true for u as well


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Hmm..  I had almost decide on the 4-diamond one before reading your post!!!
> 
> Yes, I am afraid so.  I would be happier with the full diamond one.  Because I have sold off the plain YG one and the WG 4-diamond one.  It was because of the color and the size, not because of the diamonds, but the only model I have not purchased yet is the all diamond!  I like the screw detail, too, but the all diamond has two real screws anyway... One more thing, I have decided to keep my Perlee Signature.  It would look nicer with the all diamond one!  Or, I must say, I want to see how the PG all diamond look when paired with my JUC and Perlee respectively.  The 10-diamond one is feasible if I wait until next year.  I can purchase the 4-diamond one right away.


 Do you think you can wait the year? I honestly think you will like the all diamond more than the 4 diamond. however you cannot go wrong with the 4 diamond!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Do you think you can wait the year? I honestly think you will like the all diamond more than the 4 diamond. however you cannot go wrong with the 4 diamond!



Hi LVoeletters!  Thank you for your message.  I have purchased the holiday season pendant&#65281;I will probably purchase 4-diamond one in January...  If I change my mind and want the all diamond one, I will postpone the purchase until Summer!


----------



## loveithateit

Finally got the juste un clois in yg.
Stacking it w Love in Yg. Also have the love in wg but didn't look good w the yg on me for some reason.


----------



## Lots love

loveithateit said:


> View attachment 2802861
> 
> Finally got the juste un clois in yg.
> Stacking it w Love in Yg. Also have the love in wg but didn't look good w the yg on me for some reason.



Congratulations on your new juc looks amazing on u what size did you get


----------



## loveithateit

Thank you! It's a 17


----------



## Lots love

Same as your love size


----------



## einseine

LizCartierSA said:


> They're both great choices! I'm sure you'll love whichever you choose!



Yes, both are great!  That's why it is not easy for me to choose!


----------



## einseine

LizCartierSA said:


> They're both great choices! I'm sure you'll love whichever you choose!





loveithateit said:


> View attachment 2802861
> 
> Finally got the juste un clois in yg.
> Stacking it w Love in Yg. Also have the love in wg but didn't look good w the yg on me for some reason.



Congrats on your new JUC!  They look great together!  And thank you posting JUCX4-diamond combo!


----------



## Lots love

loveithateit said:


> View attachment 2802861
> 
> Finally got the juste un clois in yg.
> Stacking it w Love in Yg. Also have the love in wg but didn't look good w the yg on me for some reason.




I so love the combo I really like the yellow gold on u they look amazing on you I'm sorry for being rude by asking questions I hope you enjoy your two beautiful pieces they are so beautiful  wear them In good health thank you so much for sharing your special day


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Hi LVoeletters!  Thank you for your message.  I have purchased the holiday season pendant&#65281;I will probably purchase 4-diamond one in January...  If I change my mind and want the all diamond one, I will postpone the purchase until Summer!


AHHH congrats! I'm SO glad you chose the pendant!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> AHHH congrats! I'm SO glad you chose the pendant!



Thanks!!!  First of all, I was not a single-motif pendant fan.  The holiday season pendant has the center diamond, which I did not really like it.  But, the back is solid gold, which I really like!  The back of my sweet grey-mop is not really shiny because I wear it after applying UV cream around my neck!  I decided to go for it after looking at Candice's modeling pic!


----------



## loveithateit

Lots love said:


> I so love the combo I really like the yellow gold on u they look amazing on you I'm sorry for being rude by asking questions I hope you enjoy your two beautiful pieces they are so beautiful  wear them In good health thank you so much for sharing your special day




Not rude at all. No worries! I love the yg as well. Thanks!


----------



## loveithateit

Lots love said:


> Same as your love size




Sorry I didn't see this earlier. I think my yg love is a 17 I don't remember... Got this last year. I believe it is cause I have a 16 in the wg and it's pretty snug. This yg love is not as snug. I can emailed my SA to find out if u want me to. Let me know.


----------



## loveithateit

LizCartierSA said:


> Beautiful! My favorite combo!




Thank you!! Me too!! Last year I had an opportunity to get the juc for my anniversary but for some reason I didn't think it look great on me so ended up picking yg in the love. I guess my taste changed this year... I think cause of the combo w the yg love. I really fell in love. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Lots love

loveithateit said:


> Not rude at all. No worries! I love the yg as well. Thanks!




Ok thank you so much &#128521;


----------



## Bun

loveithateit said:


> Thank you!! Me too!! Last year I had an opportunity to get the juc for my anniversary but for some reason I didn't think it look great on me so ended up picking yg in the love. I guess my taste changed this year... I think cause of the combo w the yg love. I really fell in love. Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats! The yellow gold JUC looks great! Do you plan to stack your WG love with your YG? I have a RG love and thinking if I should get another love or JUC to stack. Tough choice!


----------



## Lots love

seems to fit me better on this wrist I love the look these look good on the there own on my other wrist 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 &#128525;&#128525; perfect collection &#128521;


----------



## loveithateit

Bun said:


> Congrats! The yellow gold JUC looks great! Do you plan to stack your WG love with your YG? I have a RG love and thinking if I should get another love or JUC to stack. Tough choice!




Before I got the juc, I did tried stacking the yg love w wg but for some reason I didn't like the combo. But to be honest I've never been into mixing metals so it maybe a personal preference thing. 

I don't want the wg to be sitting in the box so I may try to mix it now especially now w the g juc it actually may look nice. I haven't had time to do thst yet ( wish the screws were easier to put on... The wg love was bought a while ago so it was the version where the screws were removable so harder to put on but I think it will look nice.


----------



## Bun

loveithateit said:


> Before I got the juc, I did tried stacking the yg love w wg but for some reason I didn't like the combo. But to be honest I've never been into mixing metals so it maybe a personal preference thing.
> 
> I don't want the wg to be sitting in the box so I may try to mix it now especially now w the g juc it actually may look nice. I haven't had time to do thst yet ( wish the screws were easier to put on... The wg love was bought a while ago so it was the version where the screws were removable so harder to put on but I think it will look nice.



I think it would look nice with JUC. Try it!

If you don't like the look of mixed metals, maybe you can wear the WG love on the other hand . It is such a beautiful piece...you should put it on!


----------



## Lots love

loveithateit said:


> Before I got the juc, I did tried stacking the yg love w wg but for some reason I didn't like the combo. But to be honest I've never been into mixing metals so it maybe a personal preference thing.
> 
> I don't want the wg to be sitting in the box so I may try to mix it now especially now w the g juc it actually may look nice. I haven't had time to do thst yet ( wish the screws were easier to put on... The wg love was bought a while ago so it was the version where the screws were removable so harder to put on but I think it will look nice.




Maybe when you buy the juc get in pink gold white pink look amazing together with the two you will love your wg love again you are lucky to have the version u have can't wait to see your new look


----------



## Bun

JUC with diamonds in YG!!


----------



## Lots love

Bun said:


> JUC with diamonds in YG!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2815501




So beautiful wow I love it


----------



## pursedyp

Does anyone know if JUC bracelet comes in different models in terms of closure?
I know there is variety in thickness of the bracelet. But I saw a JUC with a different shape of closure....


----------



## Lots love

pursedyp said:


> Does anyone know if JUC bracelet comes in different models in terms of closure?
> 
> I know there is variety in thickness of the bracelet. But I saw a JUC with a different shape of closure....




No they don't so if you see something different then it's most likely a fake


----------



## Lots love

Lots love said:


> No they don't so if you see something different then it's most likely a fake







	

		
			
		

		
	
 this what they look like anything else is fake


----------



## LoveBracelet

Luxury is in the details.


----------



## purseinsanity

The JUC was tricky for me.  I didn't like the concept or the look of it at all when it first came out.  Then last month I tried it on only because my husband insisted...not a smart idea on his part, in hindsight!  :lolots:

I absolutely love it!


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity

oops


----------



## pree

purseinsanity said:


>


 



I adore all of your looks!
The JUC is one of those 'surprising' pieces of jewelry...it just looks sooo good!
I love mine


----------



## lanasyogamama

purseinsanity said:


>


Wow!  Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

pree said:


> I adore all of your looks!
> The JUC is one of those 'surprising' pieces of jewelry...it just looks sooo good!
> I love mine



Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

lanasyogamama said:


> Wow!  Gorgeous!!!!!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## lovieluvslux

So beautiful,  I love the JUC and your stacking is beautiful.


----------



## baglvr2012

purseinsanity said:


>


 
Your stacks are jaw-dropping gorgeous!!


----------



## purseinsanity

baglvr2012 said:


> Your stacks are jaw-dropping gorgeous!!



Thank you!


----------



## HermesFSH

I saw a pic on here where the nail head on the JUC was slightly flattened from hitting the Love bracelet that it was stacked with. Has anyone who stacks a JUC (with diamonds) noticed any damage either to it or the items stacked with it (Love, watch etc)? I tend to keep bracelets on rather than take them off every night.


----------



## freshie2096

Please help me with this question: is there any issues with airport security by wearing the JUC bracelet? 
After seeing all those beautiful JUC stacks, I am wanting one as well! But doesn't want to take it off even on the plane tho? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## LoveBracelet

HermesFSH said:


> I saw a pic on here where the nail head on the JUC was slightly flattened from hitting the Love bracelet that it was stacked with. Has anyone who stacks a JUC (with diamonds) noticed any damage either to it or the items stacked with it (Love, watch etc)? I tend to keep bracelets on rather than take them off every night.


 
The Love scratches the JUC (and vice versa...) but it does not flatten it.


----------



## LoveBracelet

freshie2096 said:


> Please help me with this question: is there any issues with airport security by wearing the JUC bracelet?
> After seeing all those beautiful JUC stacks, I am wanting one as well! But doesn't want to take it off even on the plane tho?
> Thanks in advance!


 
Just take it off when going through the security to avoid to trigger the alarm.


----------



## einseine

I posted this pic in the Love Bracelet thread, but I should post it here, too!

My new PG 4-diamond Love, PG Perlee Signature and PG JUC with diamonds!


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> I posted this pic in the Love Bracelet thread, but I should post it here, too!
> 
> 
> 
> My new PG 4-diamond Love, PG Perlee Signature and PG JUC with diamonds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847037




Wowza!


----------



## purseinsanity

einseine said:


> I posted this pic in the Love Bracelet thread, but I should post it here, too!
> 
> My new PG 4-diamond Love, PG Perlee Signature and PG JUC with diamonds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847037



Gorgeous!!


----------



## LoveBracelet

einseine said:


> I posted this pic in the Love Bracelet thread, but I should post it here, too!
> 
> My new PG 4-diamond Love, PG Perlee Signature and PG JUC with diamonds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847037


 
Amazing, stack of the year!


----------



## periogirl28

einseine said:


> I posted this pic in the Love Bracelet thread, but I should post it here, too!
> 
> My new PG 4-diamond Love, PG Perlee Signature and PG JUC with diamonds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847037



A STATEMENT stack! Love it all!


----------



## HermesFSH

LoveBracelet said:


> The Love scratches the JUC (and vice versa...) but it does not flatten it.



Ok heard different things. I found the quote I was referring to anyway:



lanasyogamama said:


> Hi Daisy, here are the pictures you asked for...
> 
> This is how far it hangs down. I have kind of long thin arms.
> 
> View attachment 1962413
> 
> 
> This is to show how the circle is getting a little flat from hitting the love.
> 
> View attachment 1962414
> 
> 
> Let me know if this helps.


----------



## HermesFSH

einseine said:


> I posted this pic in the Love Bracelet thread, but I should post it here, too!
> 
> My new PG 4-diamond Love, PG Perlee Signature and PG JUC with diamonds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847037


Beautiful stack!


----------



## LoveBracelet

Heavy NYE stack to finish the year,Cartier Menotte/Love/JUC on the left and Hermes CDA/Intense on the right...


----------



## rengb6

LoveBracelet said:


> Heavy NYE stack to finish the year,Cartier Menotte/Love/JUC on the left and Hermes CDA/Intense on the right...




I love your stack! WG loves are much less common than the YG version so it's nice to see stacks that include it.


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> Wowza!





purseinsanity said:


> Gorgeous!!





LoveBracelet said:


> Amazing, stack of the year!





periogirl28 said:


> A STATEMENT stack! Love it all!





HermesFSH said:


> Beautiful stack!



Thanks everyone!!!  I am happy I have both JUC and Love in PG with diamodns!!!


----------



## pursedyp

I know it really depends on your wrist size but is size 17 for ladies or men?
Thanks!


----------



## Caz71

pursedyp said:


> I know it really depends on your wrist size but is size 17 for ladies or men?
> Thanks!



Id say for females. A 20 maybe for males.


----------



## livethelake

Caz71 said:


> Id say for females. A 20 maybe for males.



When I purchased my JUC 2 + years ago, size 18 was the largest it came in.  (that might not be the case today however)

Size 18 in the JUC is equivalent to a 19 in the love bracelet.


----------



## LoveBracelet

pursedyp said:


> I know it really depends on your wrist size but is size 17 for ladies or men?
> Thanks!


 
A JUC size 17 correspond to a Love size 18, a size often worn by women with wrist size between 16 and 17 cm of perimeter.


----------



## Caz71

livethelake said:


> When I purchased my JUC 2 + years ago, size 18 was the largest it came in.  (that might not be the case today however)
> 
> Size 18 in the JUC is equivalent to a 19 in the love bracelet.



I just realized I thought I was in the Love forum. Oops. I was thinking abt the Love lol.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Here's my stack. had them for a few years and I never take them off, they feel like a part of my arm! I am currently lusting after the Juste un clou in pave diamonds!


----------



## missyb

my wedding gift. Wanted a love and left with this instead.


----------



## Metrowestmama

missyb said:


> View attachment 2864910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wedding gift. Wanted a love and left with this instead.



Gorgeous. Great choice.


----------



## tutushopper

Natalie j said:


> Here's my stack. had them for a few years and I never take them off, they feel like a part of my arm! I am currently lusting after the Juste un clou in pave diamonds!



Live your stack!


----------



## tutushopper

missyb said:


> View attachment 2864910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wedding gift. Wanted a love and left with this instead.



What a beautiful wedding gift; congrats!


----------



## Sparkledolll

tutushopper said:


> Live your stack!


Thank you! I think I read your posts in the So black thread, you are the Chanel expert? I am desperately looking for the so black jumbo! Along with 100s of people it seems lol....


----------



## marwaaa

missyb said:


> View attachment 2864910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wedding gift. Wanted a love and left with this instead.




Congrats! What a beautiful wedding gift!


----------



## tutushopper

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! I think I read your posts in the So black thread, you are the Chanel expert? I am desperately looking for the so black jumbo! Along with 100s of people it seems lol....



*Red faced* that was supposed to be "love" not "live"...my iphone gets the better of me at times.  That So Black is so very elusive then shows up at the darndest times and places!  I hope you put your name down at the closest and largest Chanel boutique for it!  Anyway, I still "love" your Juste un Clou bracelet.


----------



## CocoCaramel

einseine said:


> I posted this pic in the Love Bracelet thread, but I should post it here, too!
> 
> My new PG 4-diamond Love, PG Perlee Signature and PG JUC with diamonds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847037



AMAZING!!!


----------



## einseine

CocoCaramel said:


> AMAZING!!!



Thanks CocoCarmel!  The stack was just for the pic.  I cannot wear three hard bracelets at the same time!  JUC really looks amazing with any bracelet!


----------



## einseine

missyb said:


> View attachment 2864910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wedding gift. Wanted a love and left with this instead.



Congrats!!!  We are the JUC with diamonds twin!!!


----------



## CocoCaramel

einseine said:


> Thanks CocoCarmel!  The stack was just for the pic.  I cannot wear three hard bracelets at the same time!  JUC really looks amazing with any bracelet!



I absolutely agree! I just got a new rose gold JUC for Xmas. I wear it with my love bracelet. I am so obsessed! It really does go well with just about anything. Your VCA bangle is beautiful with it too!


----------



## missyb

einseine said:


> Congrats!!!  We are the JUC with diamonds twin!!!




Thank you! I got the pg it's hard to tell in the pic. I just love it! I had my heart set on the love and when I tried it on I just didn't like it on me. Do you wear yours everyday?


----------



## einseine

CocoCaramel said:


> I absolutely agree! I just got a new rose gold JUC for Xmas. I wear it with my love bracelet. I am so obsessed! It really does go well with just about anything. Your VCA bangle is beautiful with it too!



Thanks, actually, VCA perlee signature looks nice with any bracelet, too.



missyb said:


> Thank you! I got the pg it's hard to tell in the pic. I just love it! I had my heart set on the love and when I tried it on I just didn't like it on me. Do you wear yours everyday?



Mine is PG, too.  Yes, I wear my JUC on my left hand and PG 4-diamond Love on my right hand 24/7!!!


----------



## tutushopper

einseine said:


> Congrats!!!  We are the JUC with diamonds twin!!!





CocoCaramel said:


> I absolutely agree! I just got a new rose gold JUC for Xmas. I wear it with my love bracelet. I am so obsessed! It really does go well with just about anything. Your VCA bangle is beautiful with it too!



Your pinks inspired me to have a look see at Cartier last week (as well as Van Cleef, Harry Winston, Mikimoto, and a few other places).  A pretty box came this weekend.


----------



## missyb

Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## CocoCaramel

tutushopper said:


> Your pinks inspired me to have a look see at Cartier last week (as well as Van Cleef, Harry Winston, Mikimoto, and a few other places).  A pretty box came this weekend.


Ooooh! Please post pics!!


----------



## tutushopper

I got this one (so far):


----------



## Lots love

tutushopper said:


> I got this one (so far):




Wow they came out with yellow diamond one now it's beautiful congratulation


----------



## Lots love

love love my juste un clou


----------



## Sparkledolll

Beautiful!


----------



## tutushopper

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2867701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love love my juste un clou



This looks fabulously gorgeous on you; congrats!


----------



## Lots love

tutushopper said:


> This looks fabulously gorgeous on you; congrats!




Thank you so much I greatly appreciate it &#128156;&#128150;&#128165;


----------



## missyb

tutushopper said:


> I got this one (so far):




Beautiful! I hope I don't regret getting mine in PG and not YG! Wear in good health and enjoy.


----------



## tutushopper

missyb said:


> Beautiful! I hope I don't regret getting mine in PG and not YG! Wear in good health and enjoy.



Thank you!  I got mine in white gold.  I went thinking I'd get pink but I just stuck with white gold.  It just seemed to go with all of my platinum and white gold rings and other jewelry.  I do sometimes mix but not often.


----------



## Metrowestmama

tutushopper said:


> I got this one (so far):



Congrats!!


----------



## tutushopper

Metrowestmama said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you so very much!


----------



## dialv

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2867701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love love my juste un clou


Looks great on you!


----------



## Lots love

dialv said:


> Looks great on you!




Thank you so much &#128581;&#128536;


----------



## BHmommy

just got this rose gold JUC bracelet. SO IN LOVE!!


----------



## missyb

BHmommy said:


> just got this rose gold JUC bracelet. SO IN LOVE!!




We are twins! I got mine last week! Love it


----------



## allure244

Ladies, should I get a yellow gold with diamonds JUC to match my plain yellow gold love or should I get the pink gold version with diamonds for more variety in color? (and then maybe stack a white gold love down the road Hee hee) I took this picture at the store a few weeks ago and have been trying to decide


----------



## allure244

BHmommy said:


> just got this rose gold JUC bracelet. SO IN LOVE!!



I'm in  too. Congrats!


----------



## allure244

tutushopper said:


> I got this one (so far):



Gorgeous piece of jewelry to admire while working on your house renovation. And aptly themed as well  I'm obsessed with the JUC bracelet with diamonds myself right now


----------



## doves75

allure244 said:


> Ladies, should I get a yellow gold with diamonds JUC to match my plain yellow gold love or should I get the pink gold version with diamonds for more variety in color? (and then maybe stack a white gold love down the road Hee hee) I took this picture at the store a few weeks ago and have been trying to decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871767




I love the rose gold &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Lots love

I want on the website I don't see the yellow gold with diamonds. I guess they haven't updated there website I love the yellow with diamonds looks amazing


----------



## freshie2096

I really want one JUC but my DH doesn't like the design not even the diamond version
What should I do?


----------



## bagmad73

allure244 said:


> Ladies, should I get a yellow gold with diamonds JUC to match my plain yellow gold love or should I get the pink gold version with diamonds for more variety in color? (and then maybe stack a white gold love down the road Hee hee) I took this picture at the store a few weeks ago and have been trying to decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871767



Both are gorgeous but I love your idea of getting a WG love sometime soon, so I would go for the pink gold for the JuC!


----------



## missyb

freshie2096 said:


> I really want one JUC but my DH doesn't like the design not even the diamond version
> 
> What should I do?




Have you brought him to Cartier to see them in person? I myself wasn't crazy about it until we went in person and I tried it on and we both said wow it's beautiful!


----------



## doloresmia

A


----------



## missyb

freshie2096 said:


> Please help me with this question: is there any issues with airport security by wearing the JUC bracelet?
> 
> After seeing all those beautiful JUC stacks, I am wanting one as well! But doesn't want to take it off even on the plane tho?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I just went through security at airport with my JUC on and there were no issues


----------



## erinrose

allure244 said:


> Ladies, should I get a yellow gold with diamonds JUC to match my plain yellow gold love or should I get the pink gold version with diamonds for more variety in color? (and then maybe stack a white gold love down the road Hee hee) I took this picture at the store a few weeks ago and have been trying to decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871767


I prefer the yellow gold juc together with the yellow gold love


----------



## Lots love

I got mine in size 18 the same size as my loves what do u think about how it fits 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 thank you for all your opinion. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## missyb

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2872368
> View attachment 2872372
> View attachment 2872373
> View attachment 2872374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine in size 18 the same size as my loves what do u think about how it fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872375
> View attachment 2872376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for all your opinion. Thank you for letting me share




I got mine in a 18 I wanted it loose and able to move it around.


----------



## allure244

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2872368
> View attachment 2872372
> View attachment 2872373
> View attachment 2872374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine in size 18 the same size as my loves what do u think about how it fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872375
> View attachment 2872376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for all your opinion. Thank you for letting me share




When I tried on the Juc, I preferred having it to be a similar size to my love. Juc is supposed to be one size down from the love if you want a comparable fit. ie a 17 Juc is similar in size to size 18 love.

In your picture the JUC definitely looks bigger than the loves. Does it slide over your loves? How does it feel when worn? Do you like the looser fit or would you prefer a tighter fit that would be closer in size to your loves?


----------



## Lots love

allure244 said:


> When I tried on the Juc, I preferred having it to be a similar size to my love. Juc is supposed to be one size down from the love if you want a comparable fit. ie a 17 Juc is similar in size to size 18 love.
> 
> In your picture the JUC definitely looks bigger than the loves. Does it slide over your loves? How does it feel when worn? Do you like the looser fit or would you prefer a tighter fit that would be closer in size to your loves?




It's does slide over my loves. I like it lose but I don't know if it looks to lose.My sa said it was the right size I see a lot of people with different sizes. So what size did u get if u don't mind me asking


----------



## allure244

Lots love said:


> It's does slide over my loves. I like it lose but I don't know if it looks to lose.My sa said it was the right size I see a lot of people with different sizes. So what size did u get if u don't mind me asking




I haven't gotten it yet but I will be getting a size 16 JUC soon (my love is 17) as I want them to fit similarly and not slide over each other. I posted a pic earlier (post 539)


----------



## Lots love

allure244 said:


> I haven't gotten it yet but I will be getting a size 16 JUC soon (my love is 17) as I want them to fit similarly and not slide over each other. I posted a pic earlier (post 539)




So what color did u go with . I went saw your post they both look amazing on u I like the tight fit  maybe they can make mine little smaller then


----------



## allure244

Lots love said:


> So what color did u go with . I went saw your post they both look amazing on u I like the tight fit  maybe they can make mine little smaller then




I'm leaning towards yellow gold with diamonds at the moment.


----------



## Lots love

allure244 said:


> I'm leaning towards yellow gold with diamonds at the moment.




I love the yellow one .special if you have a different color love .it gives it nice contrast .that's what I did I wanted some. Contrast so it didn't look so match if u know what I mean. I'm glad I did . I had a hard time deciding .took me hour to decide .only after I had some other people's opinion on the different colors. looks like it with the Rose gold the best of my skin tone versus the yellow .you see the yellow everywhere so I figure the pink gold  also is unique .and you don't see it everywhere. so see a lot of yellow gold not a lot of pink reason why went with so .it would stand out more too. It was very hard deciding though. I wish I had the money to buy another one . Before the increase. I'm going to have to save up for that in the further purchase.


----------



## freshie2096

missyb said:


> Have you brought him to Cartier to see them in person? I myself wasn't crazy about it until we went in person and I tried it on and we both said wow it's beautiful!



No I have not yet. I want to drag him to go with me one day
So what color did you end up getting? I am still uncertain myself, I like them all
Modelling pic please?
Thank you!


----------



## freshie2096

missyb said:


> I just went through security at airport with my JUC on and there were no issues



That's good to know, I was concerned, thank you for the updated info, missyb!


----------



## missyb

freshie2096 said:


> No I have not yet. I want to drag him to go with me one day
> 
> So what color did you end up getting? I am still uncertain myself, I like them all
> 
> Modelling pic please?
> 
> Thank you!




I got PG with diamonds.


----------



## cartier_love

I love this! $325,000 is a bit steep though 

http://www.cartier.us/collections/j...s/hp601191-juste-un-clou-bracelet-large-model


----------



## tutushopper

allure244 said:


> Gorgeous piece of jewelry to admire while working on your house renovation. And aptly themed as well  I'm obsessed with the JUC bracelet with diamonds myself right now


Thank you!  I thought it went well with the renovations myself, too!  


Lots love said:


> View attachment 2872368
> View attachment 2872372
> View attachment 2872373
> View attachment 2872374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine in size 18 the same size as my loves what do u think about how it fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872375
> View attachment 2872376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for all your opinion. Thank you for letting me share


I got mine the same size as my love, and it's quite loose, but I just didn't want anything really constrictive.  My two wrists are also quite different in sizes, and I wanted it loose on both.  It seems to "sit" near my hand/wrist joint for the most part, so I'm happy with it there.  On my other hand, it's super loose but I seem to be happy with it on the larger wrist for now.  So if you like your bracelets/bangles loose, then it should be fine for you.  How is it for you?


----------



## Lots love

tutushopper said:


> Thank you!  I thought it went well with the renovations myself, too!
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine the same size as my love, and it's quite loose, but I just didn't want anything really constrictive.  My two wrists are also quite different in sizes, and I wanted it loose on both.  It seems to "sit" near my hand/wrist joint for the most part, so I'm happy with it there.  On my other hand, it's super loose but I seem to be happy with it on the larger wrist for now.  So if you like your bracelets/bangles loose, then it should be fine for you.  How is it for you?




Like you I didn't want it tight . My loves in the summer become snug at times . So the juc should be perfect in the summertime .  I love bangles love stacking them too. It just sometime sits on my love .I just see some many people with them snug. I guess me and u are the only ones. What color did u get . Can't wait to see pictures thank you for responding


----------



## tutushopper

Lots love said:


> Like you I didn't want it tight . My loves in the summer become snug at times . So the juc should be perfect in the summertime .  I love bangles love stacking them too. It just sometime sits on my love .I just see some many people with them snug. I guess me and u are the only ones. What color did u get . Can't wait to see pictures thank you for responding



You are most welcome.  I went with white gold, even though I'd set out for rose.  I just seem to be a wg person.  The diamonds are just enough to really accent the piece.  Mine is loose enough to actually spin on my left wrist, but it doesn't spin on my right. I just figured looser gives me more flexibility than tighter would have. My love is a 17 as well.  I'm a 24/7 kind of jewelery person, so I've not taken it off since I put it on.  I hope to remember to take some photos this weekend!


----------



## Lots love

tutushopper said:


> You are most welcome.  I went with white gold, even though I'd set out for rose.  I just seem to be a wg person.  The diamonds are just enough to really accent the piece.  Mine is loose enough to actually spin on my left wrist, but it doesn't spin on my right. I just figured looser gives me more flexibility than tighter would have. My love is a 17 as well.  I'm a 24/7 kind of jewelery person, so I've not taken it off since I put it on.  I hope to remember to take some photos this weekend!




Me and you are similar we both west 24-7. mine is bigger on my right wrist ,my left it fits better. But I have jadeite bangles on there so it gets lost on that wrist. do I wear it on my right it doesn't spin like your it does. touch the top of my loves though. Also  depends on how i positions the nail head on my wrist which direction it's going it fits better too. I love the white gold to. But they didn't have in my size when I went . So after two hrs of trying them both on I went with rose gold. I love rose gold had some much yellow so I'm tired of it now want something different . Thank you for sharing your thoughts &#128536;&#128591;&#127801;&#127801;


----------



## Sparkledolll

today's stack.   I like to mix different colour metals. I normally wear 3 Love bracelets stacked together so when I bought my JUC I was told that for stacking I should take it without diamonds as they might come loose when banging against each other.


----------



## Lots love

Natalie j said:


> today's stack.   I like to mix different colour metals. I normally wear 3 Love bracelets stacked together so when I bought my JUC I was told that for stacking I should take it without diamonds as they might come loose when banging against each other.




Wow never heard that good to know . Thank you for sharing


----------



## dice7

Does anyone else have a Juste Un Clou bracelet without a Cartier stamp on the nail head? The images on the Cartier website image clearly show the logo engraving, but I bought one from Heathrow T3 on Sunday and just noticed yesterday that it doesn't have this stamp. Cartier are telling me that some bracelets are manufactured with it and some without it, but this seems odd to me. Anyone had the same issue? Thanks!


----------



## dice7

Sorry *Harrods* are telling me this not Cartier...


----------



## Sparkledolll

dice7 said:


> Sorry *Harrods* are telling me this not Cartier...


I bought mine at Carteir in Harrods and there's no stamp on the nail head.


----------



## dice7

Natalie j said:


> I bought mine at Carteir in Harrods and there's no stamp on the nail head.


Thanks Natalie! Does this bother you at all? I can't work out whether this is a big deal or not. After several phone calls Harrods have agreed to exchange for one with the stamp but the process of doing the exchange is a little inconvenient. Thanks again


----------



## Sparkledolll

dice7 said:


> Thanks Natalie! Does this bother you at all? I can't work out whether this is a big deal or not. After several phone calls Harrods have agreed to exchange for one with the stamp but the process of doing the exchange is a little inconvenient. Thanks again


I've never seen one with the stamp you mentioned anywhere. Just checked Cartier website and the nail head is plain there too. Please post pics if you have it.


----------



## dice7

Natalie j said:


> I bought mine at Carteir in Harrods and there's no stamp on the nail head.





Natalie j said:


> I've never seen one with the stamp you mentioned anywhere. Just checked Cartier website and the nail head is plain there too. Please post pics if you have it.



Here you go - from Cartier.com


----------



## Sparkledolll

dice7 said:


> Here you go - from Cartier.com


Oh you mean the tail! Sorry I thought you mean on the round nail head. Yes, mine has that small Cartier engraving/stamp.


----------



## dice7

Natalie j said:


> Oh you mean the tail! Sorry I thought you mean on the round nail head. Yes, mine has that small Cartier engraving/stamp.



Yes - sorry I wasn't clear! Ok so that fact that mine doesn't have the stamp is weird right?


----------



## Sparkledolll

dice7 said:


> Yes - sorry I wasn't clear! Ok so that fact that mine doesn't have the stamp is weird right?



Yes, seems a bit odd. I would exchange it since you probably won't be happy with it until you do. mine is totally scratched now after 2 years of continuous wear but I'm glad I can still see it!


----------



## dice7

Natalie j said:


> Oh you mean the tail! Sorry I thought you mean on the round nail head. Yes, mine has that small Cartier engraving/stamp.





Natalie j said:


> Yes, seems a bit odd. I would exchange it since you probably won't be happy with it until you do. mine is totally scratched now after 2 years of continuous wear but I'm glad I can still see it!



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## CartierLVer

Natalie j said:


> Yes, seems a bit odd. I would exchange it since you probably won't be happy with it until you do. mine is totally scratched now after 2 years of continuous wear but I'm glad I can still see it!



When I purchased my JUC mines did not have the signature stamp on the tail! It is before the tail of the nail on the inner bracelet. Although I have confirmed with Liz that mines is authentic, which I know it is cuz I bought it at the boutique! LOL. But I was told Cartier switches it from either place


----------



## tutushopper

dice7 said:


> Does anyone else have a Juste Un Clou bracelet without a Cartier stamp on the nail head? The images on the Cartier website image clearly show the logo engraving, but I bought one from Heathrow T3 on Sunday and just noticed yesterday that it doesn't have this stamp. Cartier are telling me that some bracelets are manufactured with it and some without it, but this seems odd to me. Anyone had the same issue? Thanks!



I just contorted my arm trying to see if there was anything on the nail head...now I see the scratches I'd not noticed  but nothing on the nail head.  I don't see anything on the sharp end either, but mine has the diamonds there.


----------



## missyb

tutushopper said:


> I just contorted my arm trying to see if there was anything on the nail head...now I see the scratches I'd not noticed  but nothing on the nail head.  I don't see anything on the sharp end either, but mine has the diamonds there.




Mine 2. I was just looking also.


----------



## honeybeez

May i know if the nail easily get scratches like the love bracelet? Or is it even worse?


----------



## LoveBracelet

honeybeez said:


> May i know if the nail easily get scratches like the love bracelet? Or is it even worse?


 
It depends on how much you wear it, the BIG difference with the love is that you can put it on/off easily in case of pro-scratching/patina activity (exercising, shower, etc...). I'd say the JUC is less prone to scratching but if you were it 24/7, it is similar to the Love.


----------



## spylove22

Does anyone know if wearing the JUC diamond with love together will cause the diamonds on the edge to pop out over time, that would be horrible!!! (Of course for casual wear not exercise or other activities where they would bang more).


----------



## missyb

spylove22 said:


> Does anyone know if wearing the JUC diamond with love together will cause the diamonds on the edge to pop out over time, that would be horrible!!! (Of course for casual wear not exercise or other activities where they would bang more).




I was wondering the same thing. I have a pg diamond juc and I'm trying to find something to stack with it.


----------



## Sparkledolll

missyb said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I have a pg diamond juc and I'm trying to find something to stack with it.



yes! my SA told me to buy plain WG JUC to stack with my Loves (I wear 3) as the diamonds on the JUC might fall out.


----------



## missyb

Natalie j said:


> yes! my SA told me to buy plain WG JUC to stack with my Loves (I wear 3) as the diamonds on the JUC might fall out.




Oh jeez! Now I have to figure out what to wear with it!


----------



## spylove22

Natalie j said:


> yes! my SA told me to buy plain WG JUC to stack with my Loves (I wear 3) as the diamonds on the JUC might fall out.



The SA I talked to said they shouldn't fall out (as he's never heard of it) but I wanted more opinions because I don't know if he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## spylove22

I talked to another SA in NYC and she said they will not fall out, they are meant to be worn together and she's never seen them fall out.


----------



## Scarlett1

Hi all,
I was wondering if some JUC owners could help me. I have a rose gold with diamond JUC on hold from a reputable watch dealers. They do not deal in jewellery but a client asked them to sell this on their behalf. I have it on hold at the moment but would really appreciate some help on authenticating it (no paper work). I have posted this on the authentication thread but have not received an answer yet and am hoping to purchase on Thursday all going well. Thanks a million for your time,
Scarlett


----------



## Scarlett1

Some more pics;


----------



## Scarlett1

Sorry, can't seem to post more than 1 photo at a time!!


----------



## Scarlett1

The last one;


----------



## Lots love

Scarlett1 said:


> Sorry, can't seem to post more than 1 photo at a time!!




Okay looking at mine it doesn't match . mine has no diamonds on mine . Maybe someone else will look at there's with diamonds.before u buy it I would go to Cartier to look at there's . Plus having the certificate is very important to have too. Good luck


----------



## einseine

Scarlett1 said:


> Hi all,
> I was wondering if some JUC owners could help me. I have a rose gold with diamond JUC on hold from a reputable watch dealers. They do not deal in jewellery but a client asked them to sell this on their behalf. I have it on hold at the moment but would really appreciate some help on authenticating it (no paper work). I have posted this on the authentication thread but have not received an answer yet and am hoping to purchase on Thursday all going well. Thanks a million for your time,
> Scarlett



I have rose a rose gold JUC with diamonds.  I must tell that it is almost impossible to authenticate a piece by looking at pics, but, anyway, what the back says does not match mine.  The order of the marks, logo, numbers are completely different.

I don't know why the seller does not have the certificate paper.  Perhaps, the seller did not purchase it at a Cartier boutique.


----------



## JE2824

dice7 said:


> Does anyone else have a Juste Un Clou bracelet without a Cartier stamp on the nail head? The images on the Cartier website image clearly show the logo engraving, but I bought one from Heathrow T3 on Sunday and just noticed yesterday that it doesn't have this stamp. Cartier are telling me that some bracelets are manufactured with it and some without it, but this seems odd to me. Anyone had the same issue? Thanks!




I bought my JUC at Cartier on Rodeo. Mine does not have the stamp in either place. I would not worry. I think it's fine. I'm not seeing it on the website either.


----------



## Scarlett1

Hi Thanks for your help. 
No he didn't purchase from Cartier, he deals in watches and just agreed to sell this for a client. They are a well established jewellers with a bricks and mortar store also and have excellent feedback. He says the original owner didn't keep paper work as she expected to keep it (whether true or not I don't know!!!). I have come accross 2 seperate jUC for sale on ebay with cert dates 2014 that matches these markings. I was wondering if anyone has purchased one recently who could confirm. The outside and box etc look good to me but I would really appreciate any help as I know a fake could be placed in an original box. It is a good saving from purchasing new but it is still a lot of money to part with at the same time. 
Thanks again,
Scarlett.


----------



## einseine

Scarlett1 said:


> Hi Thanks for your help.
> No he didn't purchase from Cartier, he deals in watches and just agreed to sell this for a client. They are a well established jewellers with a bricks and mortar store also and have excellent feedback. He says the original owner didn't keep paper work as she expected to keep it (whether true or not I don't know!!!). I have come accross 2 seperate jUC for sale on ebay with cert dates 2014 that matches these markings. I was wondering if anyone has purchased one recently who could confirm. The outside and box etc look good to me but I would really appreciate any help as I know a fake could be placed in an original box. It is a good saving from purchasing new but it is still a lot of money to part with at the same time.
> Thanks again,
> Scarlett.



Sorry! I meant the "original" seller.  It's very doubtful...  If the original owner lost the paper work, yes, It's understandable.  But if you decided to keep it, you would probably keep the paper work.  Paper comes in a small envelop.  It is very easy to keep it with the box.  What's more, you might need it for maintenance.

I am not sure if comparing the JUCs for sale on ebay is effective.  Because there are many fakes on ebay.  Bu the way, I bought mine in May, 2014.

I am not saying it must be a fake, but I am saying that you will not know if it is real one or not after Cartier accepts it for engraving or polishing.


----------



## Scarlett1

einseine said:


> Sorry! I meant the "original" seller.  It's very doubtful...  If the original owner lost the paper work, yes, It's understandable.  But if you decided to keep it, you would probably keep the paper work.  Paper comes in a small envelop.  It is very easy to keep it with the box.  What's more, you might need it for maintenance.
> 
> I am not sure if comparing the JUCs for sale on ebay is effective.  Because there are many fakes on ebay.  Bu the way, I bought mine in May, 2014.
> 
> I am not saying it must be a fake, but I am saying that you will not know if it is real one or not after Cartier accepts it for engraving or polishing.


Thanks so much einseine,
Yeah the no paper work is the thing. I am going to contact the seller to see if there is any way the paper work can be retrieved. There is a return policy but there are no Cartier boutiques here so no way of authenticating by getting engraved/polished in the near future. Well if your's was purchased 2014 and markings are off doesn't look too good. I might just save for a new one from the Cartier store, that way I'll have piece of mind.
Thanks again.


----------



## kasumi168

i'm just wondering can you ask Cartier for a discount?  It's a long shot, but since nothing goes on sale, can you bargain with them? We got an automatic discount on out Rolexes at an authorised dealer, so is there wiggle room at Cartier, or is it like LV and no bargaining/discounts ever?

Thanks


----------



## CartierLVer

kasumi168 said:


> i'm just wondering can you ask Cartier for a discount?  It's a long shot, but since nothing goes on sale, can you bargain with them? We got an automatic discount on out Rolexes at an authorised dealer, so is there wiggle room at Cartier, or is it like LV and no bargaining/discounts ever?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




That will be the day I go shopping there for days! Nice try but if they did that for you, then might as well for everyone else! Better to buy it second hand if you want it cheaper! GL


----------



## kasumi168

LOL. I remember reading here on TPF ages ago that some people applied for the Cartier red card ( like a credit facility ) and they gotten discounts , or was I mistaken? I guess it's just wishful thinking


----------



## erinrose

kasumi168 said:


> i'm just wondering can you ask Cartier for a discount?  It's a long shot, but since nothing goes on sale, can you bargain with them? We got an automatic discount on out Rolexes at an authorised dealer, so is there wiggle room at Cartier, or is it like LV and no bargaining/discounts ever?
> 
> Thanks


I think you can get discounts on their watches and possibly a gift like a pen or wallet with a purchase. But never on their jewelry. Sorry but getting discounts from Cartier on their jewelry is not going to happen.


Don´t think they still have the red card.


----------



## styletilwedie

Beautiful! It looks even prettier stacked with other brac


----------



## moto

Does anyone have the width of the small JUC versus the extra large JUC? Thank you


----------



## Dode99

Hello Ladies, I finally got my JUC bracelet before the price increase. I LOVE it SO much! I initially tried size 16 but it looked quite big, the SA recommended size 15 to stack with my size 16 Love. It's hard to put it on by myself, don't know how you do it ladies :|

here are some mod pics for you ,


----------



## dialv

Dode99 said:


> Hello Ladies, I finally got my JUC bracelet before the price increase. I LOVE it SO much! I initially tried size 16 but it looked quite big, the SA recommended size 15 to stack with my size 16 Love. It's hard to put it on by myself, don't know how you do it ladies :|
> 
> here are some mod pics for you ,


Amazing!!!!!


----------



## pree

Dode99 said:


> Hello Ladies, I finally got my JUC bracelet before the price increase. I LOVE it SO much! I initially tried size 16 but it looked quite big, the SA recommended size 15 to stack with my size 16 Love. It's hard to put it on by myself, don't know how you do it ladies :|
> 
> here are some mod pics for you ,


 

Oh , wow! Gorgeous! 
Looks perfect on you! Congratulations!


----------



## Dode99

dialv said:


> Amazing!!!!!



Thank you 



pree said:


> Oh , wow! Gorgeous!
> Looks perfect on you! Congratulations!



Thank you, I'm glad that I went for the right size. I need to get used to the heaviness of wearing both the Love with JUC.


----------



## bagalogist

Dode99 said:


> Hello Ladies, I finally got my JUC bracelet before the price increase. I LOVE it SO much! I initially tried size 16 but it looked quite big, the SA recommended size 15 to stack with my size 16 Love. It's hard to put it on by myself, don't know how you do it ladies :|
> 
> here are some mod pics for you ,



So pretty, great investment, think of cost per wear &#128522; enjoy your classic Cartier in the best of health


----------



## loveithateit

Dode99 said:


> Hello Ladies, I finally got my JUC bracelet before the price increase. I LOVE it SO much! I initially tried size 16 but it looked quite big, the SA recommended size 15 to stack with my size 16 Love. It's hard to put it on by myself, don't know how you do it ladies :|
> 
> 
> 
> here are some mod pics for you ,




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## allure244

Dode99 said:


> Hello Ladies, I finally got my JUC bracelet before the price increase. I LOVE it SO much! I initially tried size 16 but it looked quite big, the SA recommended size 15 to stack with my size 16 Love. It's hard to put it on by myself, don't know how you do it ladies :|
> 
> here are some mod pics for you ,



The JUC looks perfect with your love.  Congrats!


----------



## Shoppoholic

Dode99 said:


> Hello Ladies, I finally got my JUC bracelet before the price increase. I LOVE it SO much! I initially tried size 16 but it looked quite big, the SA recommended size 15 to stack with my size 16 Love. It's hard to put it on by myself, don't know how you do it ladies :|
> 
> here are some mod pics for you ,


 

wooow !

the JUC looks amazing on your hand!!  

congrats.​​


----------



## missyb

Dode99 said:


> Hello Ladies, I finally got my JUC bracelet before the price increase. I LOVE it SO much! I initially tried size 16 but it looked quite big, the SA recommended size 15 to stack with my size 16 Love. It's hard to put it on by myself, don't know how you do it ladies :|
> 
> 
> 
> here are some mod pics for you ,




You are making me want a love to go with my Juc. We have the same one! I find it easy to put on just have the point facing you and it shouldn't be hard.


----------



## Dode99

bagalogist said:


> So pretty, great investment, think of cost per wear &#128522; enjoy your classic Cartier in the best of health





loveithateit said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!





allure244 said:


> The JUC looks perfect with your love.  Congrats!





Shoppoholic said:


> wooow !
> 
> the JUC looks amazing on your hand!!
> 
> congrats.​​





missyb said:


> You are making me want a love to go with my Juc. We have the same one! I find it easy to put on just have the point facing you
> 
> and it shouldn't be hard.



Awww thank you ladies  I was lusting over it for a long time. I only wore it once to take mod pics, The SA told me that JUC doesn't require force to be opened, I will try the way you suggested *missyb* . Right now I need another piece of jewelry to lust over and dream about .


----------



## Kamilla

To the lucky ladies who own the juc, I have a question.  If the nail bracelet was worn loosely, does the pointed end ever catch to anything?  Clothes, stacked dainty chain bracelets?  Or does it accidently poke things?  I've always been curious.  Also, when worn tightly, does the nail head dig into the skin and hurt?  

Someone mentioned the juc is more comfortable than the love bracelet...  Is that really true?  

And if you own both the juc and love bangles and stack them on one arm, does the nail head damage the love bracelet on its edge over time especially the juc with diamonds (not pave, just on the head and point)?

I would love to know...  TY in advance.


----------



## missyb

Kamilla said:


> To the lucky ladies who own the juc, I have a question.  If the nail bracelet was worn loosely, does the pointed end ever catch to anything?  Clothes, stacked dainty chain bracelets?  Or does it accidently poke things?  I've always been curious.  Also, when worn tightly, does the nail head dig into the skin and hurt?
> 
> Someone mentioned the juc is more comfortable than the love bracelet...  Is that really true?
> 
> And if you own both the juc and love bangles and stack them on one arm, does the nail head damage the love bracelet on its edge over time especially the juc with diamonds (not pave, just on the head and point)?
> 
> I would love to know...  TY in advance.




The only issue I have had it one knitted sweater the point has gotten caught but it's not a big issue to be at all


----------



## LDDChanel

Dode99 said:


> Hello Ladies, I finally got my JUC bracelet before the price increase. I LOVE it SO much! I initially tried size 16 but it looked quite big, the SA recommended size 15 to stack with my size 16 Love. It's hard to put it on by myself, don't know how you do it ladies :|
> 
> here are some mod pics for you ,


Your JUC and Love combo look amazing! LOVE!


----------



## Kamilla

Dode99 said:


> Hello Ladies, I finally got my JUC bracelet before the price increase. I LOVE it SO much! I initially tried size 16 but it looked quite big, the SA recommended size 15 to stack with my size 16 Love. It's hard to put it on by myself, don't know how you do it ladies :|
> 
> here are some mod pics for you ,



^+1 to the comment above.  Dode, you have the best combination.  Are these both rose gold or yellow gold?  They look great on you.


----------



## Kamilla

missyb said:


> The only issue I have had it one knitted sweater the point has gotten caught but it's not a big issue to be at all



Oh, good to know.  Thx!


----------



## Dode99

LDDChanel said:


> Your JUC and Love combo look amazing! LOVE!



Thank you, *LDDChanel *.



Kamilla said:


> ^+1 to the comment above.  Dode, you have the best combination.  Are these both rose gold or yellow gold?  They look great on you.



Thank you, *Kamilla*! My Love is in YG and the JUC is RG. I love mixing metals.


----------



## expatwife

Joining the club, my first Cartier


----------



## 4LV

Beautiful


----------



## phillj12

expatwife said:


> Joining the club, my first Cartier
> View attachment 2973127




[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178] LOVE IT!


----------



## phillj12

Dode99 said:


> Hello Ladies, I finally got my JUC bracelet before the price increase. I LOVE it SO much! I initially tried size 16 but it looked quite big, the SA recommended size 15 to stack with my size 16 Love. It's hard to put it on by myself, don't know how you do it ladies :|
> 
> 
> 
> here are some mod pics for you ,




Omg, they are SOO beautiful together!! Boy do I want a JUC now!


----------



## chanel traveler

Hello ladies! I've been wanting a yellow gold clou to stack with my yellow gold love. But DH surprised me with a rose gold clou with diamonds. Do you think they complement each other to stack together?


----------



## allure244

chanel traveler said:


> Hello ladies! I've been wanting a yellow gold clou to stack with my yellow gold love. But DH surprised me with a rose gold clou with diamonds. Do you think they complement each other to stack together?




I'm getting a yellow gold juc to match my yellow gold love but have tried on both combinations (yg/yg and yg/rg) and both were beautiful. I believe the poster dode99 above mentioned she has a rose gold JUC with yellow gold love and they look lovely together in her pics. I had considered the rose gold JUC to go with my yellow gold love if I was going to add a third bracelet later on - white gold love. 
I don't think you can go wrong either way. Just personal preference.


----------



## chanel traveler

I'm plan on adding to the stack with a white gold diamond love bracelet


----------



## phillj12

chanel traveler said:


> Hello ladies! I've been wanting a yellow gold clou to stack with my yellow gold love. But DH surprised me with a rose gold clou with diamonds. Do you think they complement each other to stack together?




They are so beautiful together! If you really had your heart set on the JUC in YG, can you exchange? If not, I think they say the RG ends up looking more like YG in time. It is exquisite! I love the JUC with diamonds!! Enjoy!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

I have a dilemma- I can't stop dreaming of the JUC! I am usually more of a Tiffany girl than Cartier, but I think I caught the Cartier bug. I'm currently eyeing the plain yellow gold JUC bracelet and the plain yellow gold JUC ring. I just got the white gold Tiffany T diamond bangle with the matching white gold diamond T ring, so at the moment the JUC bracelet is out of my price range. But I can definitely get the JUC ring now though!

I have a couple questions about the JUC ring:

- Is it comfortable? I would most likely be wearing it on the middle finger of my left hand. 

- Is it super heavy or relatively lightweight?

I would love to see modeling pictures and/or thoughts of the JUC ring if anyone has one!


----------



## arwen

LocksAndKeys said:


> I have a dilemma- I can't stop dreaming of the JUC! I am usually more of a Tiffany girl than Cartier, but I think I caught the Cartier bug. I'm currently eyeing the plain yellow gold JUC bracelet and the plain yellow gold JUC ring. I just got the white gold Tiffany T diamond bangle with the matching white gold diamond T ring, so at the moment the JUC bracelet is out of my price range. But I can definitely get the JUC ring now though!
> 
> I have a couple questions about the JUC ring:
> 
> - Is it comfortable? I would most likely be wearing it on the middle finger of my left hand.
> 
> - Is it super heavy or relatively lightweight?
> 
> I would love to see modeling pictures and/or thoughts of the JUC ring if anyone has one!



I have the JUC ring, also wearing it at my left middle finger.
I wear it daily since more than one year . It' s really comfy, good weight and not heavy. I try some modelling shots but need a manicure first. Lol.


----------



## lovieluvslux

chanel traveler said:


> Hello ladies! I've been wanting a yellow gold clou to stack with my yellow gold love. But DH surprised me with a rose gold clou with diamonds. Do you think they complement each other to stack together?


Compliment , YES.  So beautiful together.  I like all 3 metals.Congrats.


----------



## MoreTorque

LocksAndKeys said:


> I have a dilemma- I can't stop dreaming of the JUC! I am usually more of a Tiffany girl than Cartier, but I think I caught the Cartier bug. I'm currently eyeing the plain yellow gold JUC bracelet and the plain yellow gold JUC ring. I just got the white gold Tiffany T diamond bangle with the matching white gold diamond T ring, so at the moment the JUC bracelet is out of my price range. But I can definitely get the JUC ring now though!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple questions about the JUC ring:
> 
> 
> 
> - Is it comfortable? I would most likely be wearing it on the middle finger of my left hand.
> 
> 
> 
> - Is it super heavy or relatively lightweight?
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see modeling pictures and/or thoughts of the JUC ring if anyone has one!





My husband wears the JUC as his wedding ring.
The picture is me wearing his ring for reference.


----------



## Metrowestmama

chanel traveler said:


> Hello ladies! I've been wanting a yellow gold clou to stack with my yellow gold love. But DH surprised me with a rose gold clou with diamonds. Do you think they complement each other to stack together?



Definitely! Then you can find a white gold bracelet you love to add to your stack for a trifecta/trinity effect!


----------



## QueenDalia

Introducing my birthday stack.. The Cartier love bracelet was my hubby's gift while the Juste un Clou was my gift to myself [emoji6]..  Modelling the different ways I wear them..


----------



## lovieluvslux

QD,

Thanks for sharing a variety of stack with diamond bracelet and T.  ALL  are lovely on you.


----------



## QueenDalia

lovieluvslux said:


> QD,
> 
> Thanks for sharing a variety of stack with diamond bracelet and T.  ALL  are lovely on you.




Thank you so much.. Here is one more way I stack it..


----------



## bagalogist

QueenDalia said:


> Thank you so much.. This is one more way how I stack it..
> 
> View attachment 3012637



So beautiful , classic and timeless  beauties


----------



## LoveBracelet

QueenDalia said:


> Thank you so much.. This is one more way how I stack it..
> 
> View attachment 3012637


 
All your stacks are stunning but I think this is the best!


----------



## QueenDalia

bagalogist said:


> So beautiful , classic and timeless  beauties







LoveBracelet said:


> All your stacks are stunning but I think this is the best!




Thank you so much..


----------



## lovieluvslux

QueenDalia said:


> Thank you so much.. Here is one more way I stack it..
> 
> View attachment 3012637


Woah!  So beautiful.


----------



## QueenDalia

lovieluvslux said:


> Woah!  So beautiful.




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## LilySa

I love love love the juste un clou bracelet. Personally, I would wear it on its own, but the stacks look really nice, too!


----------



## adch

mousdioufe said:


> here my new bracelet from Cartier, i really love it, its quite unique, i ordered i in pink gold to match my incoming Cartier Calibre 2 tone rose gold. i have been mixing and matching with everything and anything, here some pictures. hope you enjoy as much as i did


great collection!


----------



## adch

QueenDalia said:


> Introducing my birthday stack.. The Cartier love bracelet was my hubby's gift while the Juste un Clou was my gift to myself [emoji6]..  Modelling the different ways I wear them..
> View attachment 3011660
> 
> View attachment 3011661
> 
> View attachment 3011662
> 
> View attachment 3011665


Wow! really like the stacking with tiffany Ts!


----------



## spoiledwify

Does the juc have the same heavyness  like the love ? It seems like the juc is has a less weight  ?


----------



## QueenDalia

spoiledwify said:


> Does the juc have the same heavyness  like the love ? It seems like the juc is has a less weight  ?




I actually feel the JUC slightly heavier than the love.


----------



## QueenDalia

adch said:


> Wow! really like the stacking with tiffany Ts!



Thanks [emoji16]


----------



## ncch

i need a little advice.. 


is it too much to wear the juc bracelet and juc ring at the same time?  both have diamonds on the nail head.  i usually wear a watch also.


----------



## QueenDalia

ncch said:


> i need a little advice..
> 
> 
> is it too much to wear the juc bracelet and juc ring at the same time?  both have diamonds on the nail head.  i usually wear a watch also.




For me not at all.. I think they're so lovely together. You can wear the ring on the watch side if you don't want to wear them on the same hand.


----------



## ncch

QueenDalia said:


> For me not at all.. I think they're so lovely together. You can wear the ring on the watch side if you don't want to wear them on the same hand.


 
thanks~ i dont wear a lot of other jewelry and some people wear a lot of jewelry stacked on top of each other so i think itll be ok!


----------



## Daisydaytth

dice7 said:


> Does anyone else have a Juste Un Clou bracelet without a Cartier stamp on the nail head? The images on the Cartier website image clearly show the logo engraving, but I bought one from Heathrow T3 on Sunday and just noticed yesterday that it doesn't have this stamp. Cartier are telling me that some bracelets are manufactured with it and some without it, but this seems odd to me. Anyone had the same issue? Thanks!



I bought mine in Cartier Peninsula Hong Kong 
In December 2014 and No Cartier Stamp on it.


----------



## bagalogist

I bought mine from Carrier boutique and it has the Cartier engraving on the pointy end of the nail


----------



## Daisydaytth

Oh sorry sorry , I found it , mine is Not at The pointy end of the nail but engraved in the back of the nail ! Sorry !


----------



## Daisydaytth

Anyone has pictures of 2 JUC stacked together ? Would love to see it


----------



## jenniferaxelrad

hi guys i'm a working college student and i've been in love with the jUC bracelet ever since it came out. do you guys think it's worth it to work all summer and save up for a JuC or am I being dumb and should save the money/spend it on something else instead


----------



## pree

jenniferaxelrad said:


> hi guys i'm a working college student and i've been in love with the jUC bracelet ever since it came out. do you guys think it's worth it to work all summer and save up for a JuC or am I being dumb and should save the money/spend it on something else instead


 
I think that if you are able to earn the money and have no other financial commitments, then the JUC is a gorgeous bracelet to wear.
I love my PG (no diamonds) JUC  

I thought about it for close to 2 years before I bought it!


----------



## schatje

pree said:


> I think that if you are able to earn the money and have no other financial commitments, then the JUC is a gorgeous bracelet to wear.
> I love my PG (no diamonds) JUC
> 
> I thought about it for close to 2 years before I bought it!



I'm thinking about it more and more, it might take me about 2 years of thinking too.  

I just newly got a love bracelet as a surprise birthday present this year from my DBF and I'm afraid if I get the JUC it will sort of cover the specialiness of the love, if that makes any sense?!

And I do love how simple and elegant it is to have just one love bracelet on my arm, at the same time, I love how the love and JUC look together. I'm a very confused soul.


----------



## pree

schatje said:


> I'm thinking about it more and more, it might take me about 2 years of thinking too.
> 
> I just newly got a love bracelet as a surprise birthday present this year from my DBF and I'm afraid if I get the JUC it will sort of cover the specialiness of the love, if that makes any sense?!
> 
> And I do love how simple and elegant it is to have just one love bracelet on my arm, at the same time, I love how the love and JUC look together. I'm a very confused soul.


 

Hi!
I understand how you feel! 

The Love is a beautiful bracelet. After I first bought it, I did think that maybe it was too 'simple' looking and then I'd see my reflection on the mirror and that 'wow' it realy looks beautiful!


----------



## Lots love

schatje said:


> I'm thinking about it more and more, it might take me about 2 years of thinking too.
> 
> 
> 
> I just newly got a love bracelet as a surprise birthday present this year from my DBF and I'm afraid if I get the JUC it will sort of cover the specialiness of the love, if that makes any sense?!
> 
> 
> 
> And I do love how simple and elegant it is to have just one love bracelet on my arm, at the same time, I love how the love and JUC look together. I'm a very confused soul.




What you could do is put one on one arm each then if you want you can stack them together I love the juc  it's become popular now well enjoy your love for now


----------



## Lots love

[emoji173]&#65039; perfect match love the Cartier collection [emoji257]


----------



## schatje

pree said:


> Hi!
> I understand how you feel!
> 
> The Love is a beautiful bracelet. After I first bought it, I did think that maybe it was too 'simple' looking and then I'd see my reflection on the mirror and that 'wow' it realy looks beautiful!




Yes, it's very beautiful on its own, very understated and elegant. I love mine to bits.


----------



## missyb

I'm liking of getting a Love while in Greece in a few weeks to go with my Pg JUC with diamonds.


----------



## schatje

Lots love said:


> What you could do is put one on one arm each then if you want you can stack them together I love the juc  it's become popular now well enjoy your love for now



I was thinking about that, one on each arm. I am falling more and more in love with the JUC, the more I look at it, the more I want it. And your pictures are only tempting me more and more.  Once again, you have a very lovely collection!! Lucky girl.


----------



## schatje

missyb said:


> I'm liking of getting a Love while in Greece in a few weeks to go with my Pg JUC with diamonds.



Wow! How exciting! Pls post enabling modeling pics when you get it


----------



## Lots love

schatje said:


> I was thinking about that, one on each arm. I am falling more and more in love with the JUC, the more I look at it, the more I want it. And your pictures are only tempting me more and more.  Once again, you have a very lovely collection!! Lucky girl.




Thank you so much I know what you are going through . It's even hard when it comes to color u want too[emoji79] have wonderful weekend to you [emoji95][emoji323][emoji257]


----------



## schatje

Lots love said:


> Thank you so much I know what you are going through . It's even hard when it comes to color u want too[emoji79] have wonderful weekend to you [emoji95][emoji323][emoji257]



Oh that would be a nice dilemma to have! Have a wonderful weekend to you too!


----------



## Metrowestmama

schatje said:


> I'm thinking about it more and more, it might take me about 2 years of thinking too.
> 
> I just newly got a love bracelet as a surprise birthday present this year from my DBF and I'm afraid if I get the JUC it will sort of cover the specialiness of the love, if that makes any sense?!
> 
> And I do love how simple and elegant it is to have just one love bracelet on my arm, at the same time, I love how the love and JUC look together. I'm a very confused soul.



The love bracelet is perfect but the JUC can be a representation of your hard work. If you put different meaning on them, I don't think it would 'overshadow' your love. I wear my two WG loves to represent my kids and my JUC for what I have 'built' in my life and career. The foundation built with nails. If you understand my meaning.


----------



## Lots love

Metrowestmama said:


> The love bracelet is perfect but the JUC can be a representation of your hard work. If you put different meaning on them, I don't think it would 'overshadow' your love. I wear my two WG loves to represent my kids and my JUC for what I have 'built' in my life and career. The foundation built with nails. If you understand my meaning.




You and me think alike I love how you but the juc meaning together it's so true I love the meaning behind your collection my two loves one is me the other one is my my mom thank u for your great words of wisdom [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## schatje

Metrowestmama said:


> The love bracelet is perfect but the JUC can be a representation of your hard work. If you put different meaning on them, I don't think it would 'overshadow' your love. I wear my two WG loves to represent my kids and my JUC for what I have 'built' in my life and career. The foundation built with nails. If you understand my meaning.



Metrowestmama, thank you for your very thoughtful reply. "Overshadow"!! That was the word I was looking for!  I love the meaning of your loves and JUC, this surely made me wanna get the JUC even more for myself.


----------



## pree

Metrowestmama said:


> The love bracelet is perfect but the JUC can be a representation of your hard work. If you put different meaning on them, I don't think it would 'overshadow' your love. I wear my two WG loves to represent my kids and my JUC for what I have 'built' in my life and career. The foundation built with nails. If you understand my meaning.




Thank you for your insight! You have given s beautiful description of the meaning of your jewelry! You made my day!


----------



## Lots love

Now this is wonderful picture of juc stack nice for anyone who wanted to know what they look like together


----------



## CartierLVer

Lots love said:


> Now this is wonderful picture of juc stack nice for anyone who wanted to know what they look like together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055368



I'm sorry to say but those are fake!


----------



## Lots love

808AsianGuy said:


> I'm sorry to say but those are fake!




Thank you wow you are right well it's still nice to see what it looks like stacked


----------



## missyb

Lots love said:


> Now this is wonderful picture of juc stack nice for anyone who wanted to know what they look like together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055368




These are fakes!


----------



## jazmini

Metrowestmama said:


> The love bracelet is perfect but the JUC can be a representation of your hard work. If you put different meaning on them, I don't think it would 'overshadow' your love. I wear my two WG loves to represent my kids and my JUC for what I have 'built' in my life and career. The foundation built with nails. If you understand my meaning.



Just love your comment


----------



## Lots love

my simply juc my summer look [emoji255][emoji254][emoji257]


----------



## Lots love

my favorite stack


----------



## schatje

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3061530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite stack



&#128525; thanks for sharing Lots love!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3061530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite stack



Are both your bracelets the same size?


----------



## Lots love

luvmy3girls said:


> Are both your bracelets the same size?




Yes they are and I'm glad I did that specially with summertime it helps the extra room [emoji254]


----------



## luvmy3girls

Lots love said:


> Yes they are and I'm glad I did that specially with summertime it helps the extra room [emoji254]




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3061530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite stack




Cute! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I stack mine with VCA sweets bracelet [emoji16]


----------



## Lots love

Natalie j said:


> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stack mine with VCA sweets bracelet [emoji16]




I love your stack looks so cool with the bracelets I like it I like to think like mine I love it so cool looking thank you


----------



## schatje

I have just gotten a yg JUC yesterday to go with my yg love, as soon as I left the boutique I had a big pang of buyers remorse for some unknown reason. I've been thinking to have it exchanged into a medium santos 100, any thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## luvmy3girls

schatje said:


> I have just gotten a yg JUC yesterday to go with my yg love, as soon as I left the boutique I had a big pang of buyers remorse for some unknown reason. I've been thinking to have it exchanged into a medium santos 100, any thoughts? Thanks in advance!




Why are you regretting it? Are you not loving it paired with the Love?? Post a pic [emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

schatje said:


> I have just gotten a yg JUC yesterday to go with my yg love, as soon as I left the boutique I had a big pang of buyers remorse for some unknown reason. I've been thinking to have it exchanged into a medium santos 100, any thoughts? Thanks in advance!




Why it's the most popular with the loves now most stores are sold out please post some pictures I have one and I love it looks amazing with my loves I'm sorry you feel that way maybe a
Different color you might like more the rose gold looks amazing with the yellow gold well congratulations to your new
Juc [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## schatje

Lots love said:


> Why it's the most popular with the loves now most stores are sold out please post some pictures I have one and I love it looks amazing with my loves I'm sorry you feel that way maybe a
> Different color you might like more the rose gold looks amazing with the yellow gold well congratulations to your new
> Juc [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]




Thank you Lots Love for your reply! I'm just at a very confused moment in my life right now and it seems that any decisions I make are not the right one. 

I went into the boutique hoping I could get something to cheer myself up, I've been wanting the JUC for quite some time now to go with my yg love, as soon as I tried it on I wanted to get it. After paying for it, I just started feeling that I'm regretting it. Then after a couple of hours that feeling only gets stronger. I've also wanted a santos 100 for quite some time so I thought maybe I should have it exchanged to that. 

Now I just don't really know what to do.


----------



## Caz71

schatje said:


> Thank you Lots Love for your reply! I'm just at a very confused moment in my life right now and it seems that any decisions I make are not the right one.
> 
> I went into the boutique hoping I could get something to cheer myself up, I've been wanting the JUC for quite some time now to go with my yg love, as soon as I tried it on I wanted to get it. After paying for it, I just started feeling that I'm regretting it. Then after a couple of hours that feeling only gets stronger. I've also wanted a santos 100 for quite some time so I thought maybe I should have it exchanged to that.
> 
> Now I just don't really know what to do.



Omg both bracelets are gorgeous! Can we change your mind. The yg pops..&#128525;


----------



## schatje

luvmy3girls said:


> Why are you regretting it? Are you not loving it paired with the Love?? Post a pic [emoji4]



Luvmy3girls, I honestly don't know why. I do love it on others, it's just that when it is on my wrist, I don't think I love it as much as I did? Maybe? And even though now I'm thinking of the santos 100, I'm not sure what I really want.


----------



## Lots love

schatje said:


> Thank you Lots Love for your reply! I'm just at a very confused moment in my life right now and it seems that any decisions I make are not the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> I went into the boutique hoping I could get something to cheer myself up, I've been wanting the JUC for quite some time now to go with my yg love, as soon as I tried it on I wanted to get it. After paying for it, I just started feeling that I'm regretting it. Then after a couple of hours that feeling only gets stronger. I've also wanted a santos 100 for quite some time so I thought maybe I should have it exchanged to that.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just don't really know what to do.




Well I love it on you looks amazing I know what you are saying about that feel I would keep it put next to your love your see looks amazing in u get the santos watch later for yourself later on around the holidays most people don't wear watches that much you'll get more complement on your juc they that watch  I know everyone is uptight we all needed pick me up and you made excellent choice [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## schatje

Caz71 said:


> Omg both bracelets are gorgeous! Can we change your mind. The yg pops..&#128525;



Thanks Caz71, I also hope that I could make up my mind too, I mean I love it, but I am not sure if I love it enough to wear it daily. And a watch seems to be more functional I guess?


----------



## schatje

Lots love said:


> Well I love it on you looks amazing I know what you are saying about that feel I would keep it put next to your love your see looks amazing in u get the santos for yourself later on around the holidays I know everyone is uptight we all needed pick me up and you made excellent choice [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]



Thanks Lots love, thing is, I left the bracelet back in the boutique since they were out of the santos 100 and asked if I wanted them to keep the bracelet for me till tomorrow so we could do the exchange when the santos arrives. So now I'll really have to make up my mind. Plus I'm really afraid it will be too flashy if I'm wearing both bracelets to work.


----------



## Lots love

schatje said:


> Thanks Lots love, thing is, I left the bracelet back in the boutique since they were out of the santos 100 and asked if I wanted them to keep the bracelet for me till tomorrow so we could do the exchange when the santos arrives. So now I'll really have to make up my mind. Plus I'm really afraid it will be too flashy if I'm wearing both bracelets to work.




Well your lucky they did that for u I know some people like some don't I wear mine to work all the time it's a classy look but if the watch is more functionally for u go with it did u try on different color or another love . See I had one love it look boring I needed to add something to do I add juc now looks better  I'm on cloud nine . I hope what ever u decide will make u happy that's all that matters in the end [emoji135]&#127996;


----------



## schatje

Lots love said:


> Well your lucky they did that for u I know some people like some don't I wear mine to work all the time it's a classy look but if the watch is more functionally for u go with it did u try on different color or another love . See I had one love it look boring I needed to add something to do I add juc now looks better  I'm on cloud nine . I hope what ever u decide will make u happy that's all that matters in the end [emoji135]&#127996;



Yes, their service is exceptional, I've actually been in the boutique for nearly an hour waiting for a transfer of the yg JUC because the one they had at hand was all scratched up. They did all they can to get me a pristine condition one. And when I wanted to have it exchanged they were still very nice about it, probably because I just look so sad in general.

I've tried on the rg JUC but it does not agree with my skintone. Haven't tried the wg as it isn't really my metal. I also think that it looks very nice with the love but I'm afraid it will overshadow it I guess, as the love is a very very special gift from a very very special someone in my life. I guess part of me wanted to keep it special, and if I've gotten the JUC, my love will be less special?! I'm not sure if I even make any sense. And if I gotten the watch, it'll not conflict with my bracelet. Ughhhh somebody slap some sense into me please...


----------



## Lots love

schatje said:


> Yes, their service is exceptional, I've actually been in the boutique for nearly an hour waiting for a transfer of the yg JUC because the one they had at hand was all scratched up. They did all they can to get me a pristine condition one. And when I wanted to have it exchanged they were still very nice about it, probably because I just look so sad in general.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried on the rg JUC but it does not agree with my skintone. Haven't tried the wg as it isn't really my metal. I also think that it looks very nice with the love but I'm afraid it will overshadow it I guess, as the love is a very very special gift from a very very special someone in my life. I guess part of me wanted to keep it special, and if I've gotten the JUC, my love will be less special?! I'm not sure if I even make any sense. And if I gotten the watch, it'll not conflict with my bracelet. Ughhhh somebody slap some sense into me please...




I know I understand what u are saying about your love my first love my mom got me so it's very special too . So get the watch now and tell your someone special in your life u would like juc so maybe will get for the holidays now relax tonight think about it sleep on it then follow your heart I hope this helps [emoji172]


----------



## schatje

Lots love said:


> I know I understand what u are saying about your love my first love my mom got me so it's very special too . So get the watch now and tell your someone special in your life u would like juc so maybe will get for the holidays now relax tonight think about it sleep on it then follow your heart I hope this helps [emoji172]



Thank you very much lots love, I guess I'll sleep on it and see how I feel tomorrow. I hope I can come to a decision that I won't regret.


----------



## Lots love

schatje said:


> Thank you very much lots love, I guess I'll sleep on it and see how I feel tomorrow. I hope I can come to a decision that I won't regret.




Anything you decide you want regret enjoy your purchase please post what u decide on and enjoy it


----------



## schatje

Lots love said:


> Anything you decide you want regret enjoy your purchase please post what u decide on and enjoy it



Thanks &#128149; will update with my decision.


----------



## Lots love

schatje said:


> Thanks [emoji177] will update with my decision.




So what did u decided on


----------



## schatje

Lots love said:


> So what did u decided on



I've had it exchanged to a santos 100, and a baby trinity. I'll still want to have a JUC in the future though, just not now.  thanks for being so sweet Lots Love


----------



## Lots love

schatje said:


> I've had it exchanged to a santos 100, and a baby trinity. I'll still want to have a JUC in the future though, just not now.  thanks for being so sweet Lots Love




Oh I'm so happy you are happy and u for what u wanted thank y [emoji255]


----------



## luvmy3girls

schatje said:


> Thank you Lots Love for your reply! I'm just at a very confused moment in my life right now and it seems that any decisions I make are not the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> I went into the boutique hoping I could get something to cheer myself up, I've been wanting the JUC for quite some time now to go with my yg love, as soon as I tried it on I wanted to get it. After paying for it, I just started feeling that I'm regretting it. Then after a couple of hours that feeling only gets stronger. I've also wanted a santos 100 for quite some time so I thought maybe I should have it exchanged to that.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just don't really know what to do.




Are they the same size?


----------



## schatje

luvmy3girls said:


> Are they the same size?



Yes they are both 16, they didn't have 15 in yg for the JUC.


----------



## schatje

Lots love said:


> Oh I'm so happy you are happy and u for what u wanted thank y [emoji255]



Thank you


----------



## Elizshop

I have my heart set on a yellow gold juc with diamonds. I have a great jeweler that I work with and was thinking about buying a plain juc and then having him set the diamonds. Anyone have any thoughts or have done something like this?


----------



## Lots love

Elizshop said:


> I have my heart set on a yellow gold juc with diamonds. I have a great jeweler that I work with and was thinking about buying a plain juc and then having him set the diamonds. Anyone have any thoughts or have done something like this?




I wouldn't do it if u need to bring it in for service you void the warranty with Cartier  they want service altered gold jewelry


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Elizshop said:


> I have my heart set on a yellow gold juc with diamonds. I have a great jeweler that I work with and was thinking about buying a plain juc and then having him set the diamonds. Anyone have any thoughts or have done something like this?




I wouldn't do it. Cartier will never service or polish it for you. And if something were to happen to it like the hinge broke they would never fix it for you.


----------



## Elizshop

That's true, but an extra 5k for teeny tiny diamonds seems so crazy.  My jeweler polishes but not sure about getting it fixed. My mom once lost a screw for her original love from the 80s and he even made a screw for her. It was 1/2 the cost a replace R would cost from Cartier.


----------



## DA Club

Here's my latest! White gold JUC with diamonds. Also shown stacked with my RG JUC and then all together with my WG Love and RG Love. I got the WG Love 10 years ago for my wedding, then RG Love for my son 5yrs later, then the RG JUC for my second son and now the WG JUC for my baby girl! So while I may not where all four stacked, I do love that each one represents something special in my life.


----------



## Lots love

Elizshop said:


> That's true, but an extra 5k for teeny tiny diamonds seems so crazy.  My jeweler polishes but not sure about getting it fixed. My mom once lost a screw for her original love from the 80s and he even made a screw for her. It was 1/2 the cost a replace R would cost from Cartier.




What wonderful experience and story to remember your collection [emoji7]well congratulations on your beautiful stack of Cartier [emoji320] thank you for sharing your special moment with us [emoji8] attention DA CLUb


----------



## Lots love

DA Club said:


> Here's my latest! White gold JUC with diamonds. Also shown stacked with my RG JUC and then all together with my WG Love and RG Love. I got the WG Love 10 years ago for my wedding, then RG Love for my son 5yrs later, then the RG JUC for my second son and now the WG JUC for my baby girl! So while I may not where all four stacked, I do love that each one represents something special in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092546
> View attachment 3092547
> View attachment 3092548





What wonderful experience and story to remember your collection well congratulations on your beautiful stack of Cartier  thank you for sharing your special moment with us


----------



## Lots love

DA Club said:


> Here's my latest! White gold JUC with diamonds. Also shown stacked with my RG JUC and then all together with my WG Love and RG Love. I got the WG Love 10 years ago for my wedding, then RG Love for my son 5yrs later, then the RG JUC for my second son and now the WG JUC for my baby girl! So while I may not where all four stacked, I do love that each one represents something special in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092546
> View attachment 3092547
> View attachment 3092548




I would but two on one arm and the other two on the other arm so u can wear all for all the time and enjoy them [emoji171]


----------



## CATEYES

DA Club said:


> Here's my latest! White gold JUC with diamonds. Also shown stacked with my RG JUC and then all together with my WG Love and RG Love. I got the WG Love 10 years ago for my wedding, then RG Love for my son 5yrs later, then the RG JUC for my second son and now the WG JUC for my baby girl! So while I may not where all four stacked, I do love that each one represents something special in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092546
> View attachment 3092547
> View attachment 3092548



Wow!! I've never seen two JUC's stacked and with two Loves at that! Awesome Cartier stack!


----------



## Lots love

my favorite everyday stack [emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## Elizshop

DA Club said:


> Here's my latest! White gold JUC with diamonds. Also shown stacked with my RG JUC and then all together with my WG Love and RG Love. I got the WG Love 10 years ago for my wedding, then RG Love for my son 5yrs later, then the RG JUC for my second son and now the WG JUC for my baby girl! So while I may not where all four stacked, I do love that each one represents something special in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092546
> View attachment 3092547
> View attachment 3092548




Oh my the wg juc is gorgeous! Wear them in good health!


----------



## cali1218

DA Club said:


> Here's my latest! White gold JUC with diamonds. Also shown stacked with my RG JUC and then all together with my WG Love and RG Love. I got the WG Love 10 years ago for my wedding, then RG Love for my son 5yrs later, then the RG JUC for my second son and now the WG JUC for my baby girl! So while I may not where all four stacked, I do love that each one represents something special in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092546
> View attachment 3092547
> View attachment 3092548


 
Beautiful! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## LVoeletters

schatje said:


> Thank you Lots Love for your reply! I'm just at a very confused moment in my life right now and it seems that any decisions I make are not the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> I went into the boutique hoping I could get something to cheer myself up, I've been wanting the JUC for quite some time now to go with my yg love, as soon as I tried it on I wanted to get it. After paying for it, I just started feeling that I'm regretting it. Then after a couple of hours that feeling only gets stronger. I've also wanted a santos 100 for quite some time so I thought maybe I should have it exchanged to that.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just don't really know what to do.




I have the love and a ballon bleu. I chose that over the juc and I love my watch and I wear it almost every day. When it's the right time I'll add a juc or a second love. If it doesn't feel right exchange while you still can.


----------



## DA Club

cali1218 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats on your new baby!



Thanks!



Elizshop said:


> Oh my the wg juc is gorgeous! Wear them in good health!



Thanks!



CATEYES said:


> Wow!! I've never seen two JUC's stacked and with two Loves at that! Awesome Cartier stack!



Thanks so much, I was looking through pics to see if anyone stacks two JUC's but haven't found many either!



Lots love said:


> I would but two on one arm and the other two on the other arm so u can wear all for all the time and enjoy them [emoji171]



Good point, I'll try that!



Lots love said:


> What wonderful experience and story to remember your collection well congratulations on your beautiful stack of Cartier  thank you for sharing your special moment with us



Thank you!


----------



## Petunia4ever

I am interested in getting a JUC.  As I went back on this thread, there was a mention of a price increase earlier this year.  Does anyone know how often Cartier have price increases and approximately how much do they usually increase the price by?  I am particularly interested in the WG.  Have been eyeing one for awhile.  I went into Cartier to look at it awhile ago.  It didn't quite call my name at that time, but I'm thinking about it again.


----------



## arwen

Petunia4ever said:


> I am interested in getting a JUC.  As I went back on this thread, there was a mention of a price increase earlier this year.  Does anyone know how often Cartier have price increases and approximately how much do they usually increase the price by?  I am particularly interested in the WG.  Have been eyeing one for awhile.  I went into Cartier to look at it awhile ago.  It didn't quite call my name at that time, but I'm thinking about it again.



In Europe we have already had two increases this year. First was on Feb 15th and due to the weak Euro,  sort of a currency correction. I do not recall the percentage, think it was approx 2%
2nd was on May 1st, this was the "normal" yearly increase, 6% if I remember correctly.
I remember some years there was another increase in September,  not sure whether they did it last year.
As Tiffany just had another increases yesterday there might very well be one around the corner from Cartier.
But Tiffany only has had one this year so far.


----------



## Petunia4ever

arwen said:


> In Europe we have already had two increases this year. First was on Feb 15th and due to the weak Euro,  sort of a currency correction. I do not recall the percentage, think it was approx 2%
> 2nd was on May 1st, this was the "normal" yearly increase, 6% if I remember correctly.
> I remember some years there was another increase in September,  not sure whether they did it last year.
> As Tiffany just had another increases yesterday there might very well be one around the corner from Cartier.
> But Tiffany only has had one this year so far.


Thank you, Arwen.  This is helpful to know.  I am not quite ready to purchase yet, so I will need to take the chance and hold off.  Strangely DH didn't seem to concerned about the increase.  I guess in the grand scheme of how much it is, perhaps a few percent doesn't make much of a difference in his mind.  But to me, that's a different story.


----------



## _Siobhan

cartier juste un clou bracelet & ring. 
(yellow gold)


----------



## theITbag

Help!  RG with or without diamonds?


----------



## Bother Free

theITbag said:


> Help!  RG with or without diamonds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112475



With diamonds! Love the bling factor


----------



## luvmy3girls

theITbag said:


> Help!  RG with or without diamonds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112475




Without for me...I like more simple


----------



## Elizshop

theITbag said:


> Help!  RG with or without diamonds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112475




I love both but bc u have the multi colored stones I think the plain juc works better.


----------



## Lots love

_Siobhan said:


> cartier juste un clou bracelet & ring.
> (yellow gold)




Love your collection looks amazing on you thank u for sharing your collection [emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

theITbag said:


> Help!  RG with or without diamonds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112475




I would go without the diamond one looks better . I agree with the other person looks too much love your  collection can't wait for new picture see what u pick [emoji255]


----------



## mila123

with diamonds


----------



## QueenDalia

theITbag said:


> Help!  RG with or without diamonds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112475




I would have said diamond for sure if you don't have the rainbow love. But with the rainbow love the diamond JUC is a busy look. So go for the plain one.


----------



## missyb

Diamonds-I have the JUC with diamonds and love it


----------



## theITbag

theITbag said:


> Help!  RG with or without diamonds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112475




How about if worn the other direction?  Diamonds or no?


----------



## doves75

theITbag said:


> How about if worn the other direction?  Diamonds or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112907




Still with diamonds )


----------



## lagordufi

Without diamonds


----------



## Caz71

Plain is my fav


----------



## Lots love

theITbag said:


> How about if worn the other direction?  Diamonds or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112907




It's seems u have your heart set on the diamond one go for it wear it on the other hand


----------



## theITbag

Lots love said:


> It's seems u have your heart set on the diamond one go for it wear it on the other hand




Can't on the other hand.  [emoji12] I'm actually leaning towards the no diamonds.


----------



## Lots love

theITbag said:


> Can't on the other hand.  [emoji12] I'm actually leaning towards the no diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113134




Why don't u put the love with the other one then stack your juc with it oh my Gush what a look love your collection  try it and see what looks like try all your options before you before you make a decision try everything together first and then decide where you there in the store had them take more putting together things around say check try everything first and then go from there but whatever you choose will look beautiful together anyway good luck


----------



## luvmy3girls

theITbag said:


> How about if worn the other direction?  Diamonds or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112907




I still like the plain best


----------



## _Siobhan

Lots love said:


> Love your collection looks amazing on you thank u for sharing your collection [emoji7]



thank you!:kiss:


----------



## theITbag

Getting the RG plain.  Plan to get the WG with diamonds in the future.


----------



## Vkhodakovsky

I was wondering if you can tell me...do you have a Cartier stamp on the tail of your JUC w/o diamonds?


----------



## theITbag

Vkhodakovsky said:


> I was wondering if you can tell me...do you have a Cartier stamp on the tail of your JUC w/o diamonds?




Yes there is.


----------



## pupee

_Siobhan said:


> cartier juste un clou bracelet & ring.
> (yellow gold)



hi is that a wg and rg love? with yg juc?


----------



## Vkhodakovsky

Does anyone know if the tail of the bracelet has to have a Cartier stamp on it?


----------



## Vkhodakovsky

Does your bracelet have a Cartier stamp on the tail?


----------



## _Siobhan

pupee said:


> hi is that a wg and rg love? with yg juc?



hi, love bracelets in white gold & yellow gold and the juste un clou in yellow gold.


----------



## livethelake

Wondering - does anyone own the full diamond version of the JUC?


----------



## skyqueen

livethelake said:


> Wondering - does anyone own the full diamond version of the JUC?




No...but I'd love one! [emoji76]


----------



## livethelake

skyqueen said:


> No...but I'd love one! [emoji76]



Me too girly


----------



## Longchamp

livethelake said:


> Wondering - does anyone own the full diamond version of the JUC?



That's beautiful. I've never seen it IRL. Have to check it out.


----------



## theITbag

I did it. Splurged and got the WG with diamonds also.  Think I'm good for a while.


----------



## LoveBracelet

theITbag said:


> I did it. Splurged and got the WG with diamonds also.  Think I'm good for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119518


 
Congrats, you nailed it!


----------



## Lots love

theITbag said:


> I did it. Splurged and got the WG with diamonds also.  Think I'm good for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119518




Congratulation on your new clou looks amazing [emoji76]next to your white love wear it good health [emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## gators

theITbag said:


> I did it. Splurged and got the WG with diamonds also.  Think I'm good for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119518



Congrats!!  That is so gorgeous!  That's the one I want also.  It looks beautiful!


----------



## luvmy3girls

theITbag said:


> I did it. Splurged and got the WG with diamonds also.  Think I'm good for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119518




Congrats!! Is that how your going to wear them? Separate arms? Can you post a pic of how your gonna stack them all? Thanks!


----------



## theITbag

luvmy3girls said:


> Congrats!! Is that how your going to wear them? Separate arms? Can you post a pic of how your gonna stack them all? Thanks!




Thanks everyone for your compliments!  Yes, I wear them on separate arms.  WG on the left, and RG on the right.  The WG love is a cuff so I can easily move the WG love and JUC to the right when I wear a watch.  Here's a picture of how I stack on one arm.


----------



## honhon

theITbag said:


> Thanks everyone for your compliments!  Yes, I wear them on separate arms.  WG on the left, and RG on the right.  The WG love is a cuff so I can easily move the WG love and JUC to the right when I wear a watch.  Here's a picture of how I stack on one arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119698


wow, so pretty! i made a reservation on the yg.  i can't wait! congratulations!


----------



## theITbag

honhon said:


> wow, so pretty! i made a reservation on the yg.  i can't wait! congratulations!




Will you be getting with diamonds?  With or without you will love the JUC!


----------



## Bother Free

theITbag said:


> Thanks everyone for your compliments!  Yes, I wear them on separate arms.  WG on the left, and RG on the right.  The WG love is a cuff so I can easily move the WG love and JUC to the right when I wear a watch.  Here's a picture of how I stack on one arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119698


Love every piece! Congrats!!


----------



## Caz71

Just wondering.. the nail head. Is it welded on? Wonder if anyone has had this part break off. Thanks


----------



## Lots love

Caz71 said:


> Just wondering.. the nail head. Is it welded on? Wonder if anyone has had this part break off. Thanks




No it's all one piece why you had this happen to u


----------



## annanas

Picked up a RG JUC yesterday at Heathrow  was debating the diamonds but couldn't justify it this time - maybe next time though  

Since I'm completely addicted to my Fitbit, this is my left hand stack  didn't want to have it knocking against my Love, I actually find it most comfortable the furthest up my arm (and a lot more comfortable than my Love since it's thinner), but it probably looks better in a slightly more prominent position http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## marwaaa

annanas said:


> Picked up a RG JUC yesterday at Heathrow  was debating the diamonds but couldn't justify it this time - maybe next time though
> 
> Since I'm completely addicted to my Fitbit, this is my left hand stack  didn't want to have it knocking against my Love, I actually find it most comfortable the furthest up my arm (and a lot more comfortable than my Love since it's thinner), but it probably looks better in a slightly more prominent position http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Congrats! It's beautiful


----------



## Lots love

annanas said:


> Picked up a RG JUC yesterday at Heathrow  was debating the diamonds but couldn't justify it this time - maybe next time though
> 
> Since I'm completely addicted to my Fitbit, this is my left hand stack  didn't want to have it knocking against my Love, I actually find it most comfortable the furthest up my arm (and a lot more comfortable than my Love since it's thinner), but it probably looks better in a slightly more prominent position http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Well congratulations on your new juc looks amazing I love the rose gold [emoji320][emoji95][emoji322][emoji323][emoji323]


----------



## annanas

Lots love said:


> Well congratulations on your new juc looks amazing I love the rose gold [emoji320][emoji95][emoji322][emoji323][emoji323]





marwaaa said:


> Congrats! It's beautiful




Thank you both   I'm loving it so far! I just tried stacking with my Love and Tiffany T to see what it looks like, not sure I'd wear them like this.  You can definitely tell that the JUC is a tiny bit more pink than the other two, I guess it'll fade to match before too long.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## theITbag

annanas said:


> Thank you both   I'm loving it so far! I just tried stacking with my Love and Tiffany T to see what it looks like, not sure I'd wear them like this.  You can definitely tell that the JUC is a tiny bit more pink than the other two, I guess it'll fade to match before too long.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Beautiful!  Congrats.  I love the flexibility of the JUC being able to take on and off to change the style.  Love it with your Fitbit too!


----------



## annanas

theITbag said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats.  I love the flexibility of the JUC being able to take on and off to change the style.  Love it with your Fitbit too!



Thank you


----------



## QueenDalia

annanas said:


> Picked up a RG JUC yesterday at Heathrow  was debating the diamonds but couldn't justify it this time - maybe next time though
> 
> Since I'm completely addicted to my Fitbit, this is my left hand stack  didn't want to have it knocking against my Love, I actually find it most comfortable the furthest up my arm (and a lot more comfortable than my Love since it's thinner), but it probably looks better in a slightly more prominent position http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




It's gorgeous congrats.. And that Patek Phillipe is to die for.


----------



## annanas

QueenDalia said:


> It's gorgeous congrats.. And that Patek Phillipe is to die for.



Thank you   The PP is relatively new to me but it's actually from the 90s, I couldn't be happier with it


----------



## Rami00

livethelake said:


> Wondering - does anyone own the full diamond version of the JUC?
> 
> watchmydiamonds.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/_/_/__57_3__3_99.jpg



breathtaking!


----------



## CATEYES

annanas said:


> Thank you both   I'm loving it so far! I just tried stacking with my Love and Tiffany T to see what it looks like, not sure I'd wear them like this.  You can definitely tell that the JUC is a tiny bit more pink than the other two, I guess it'll fade to match before too long.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Wow this stack is gorgeous! Love your new JUC in pg!! Maybe the fit thingy you're wearing on your wrist with the watch will help prevent the JUC or love from hitting your watch!


----------



## annanas

CATEYES said:


> Wow this stack is gorgeous! Love your new JUC in pg!! Maybe the fit thingy you're wearing on your wrist with the watch will help prevent the JUC or love from hitting your watch!



It does, and it's rubbery so won't damage it at all


----------



## baghagg

LoveBracelet said:


> Congrats, you nailed it!



Haha plus one - very clever!   Beautiful,  congrats


----------



## MULBERRYMAGICAL

DA Club said:


> Here's my latest! White gold JUC with diamonds. Also shown stacked with my RG JUC and then all together with my WG Love and RG Love. I got the WG Love 10 years ago for my wedding, then RG Love for my son 5yrs later, then the RG JUC for my second son and now the WG JUC for my baby girl! So while I may not where all four stacked, I do love that each one represents something special in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092546
> View attachment 3092547
> View attachment 3092548


They look lovely.. Can I ask - I have a JUC and love it, was thinking of getting a Love in white gold. Do they scratch more than the JUC as they look so much more highly polished. If you've had yours polished how often do you get it done.. and does the white gold lose its shine before the yellow gold?


----------



## Lots love

MULBERRYMAGICAL said:


> They look lovely.. Can I ask - I have a JUC and love it, was thinking of getting a Love in white gold. Do they scratch more than the JUC as they look so much more highly polished. If you've had yours polished how often do you get it done.. and does the white gold lose its shine before the yellow gold?




The white gold is rhodium plating if u polish required to be redipped  rhodium if I was u I go with yellow or pink the get a beautiful patina on them


----------



## theITbag

Lots love said:


> The white gold is rhodium plating if u polish required to be redipped  rhodium if I was u I go with yellow or pink the get a beautiful patina on them




You have to get WG with diamonds if you want rhodium plated.  Otherwise, WG love is unplated and looks like stainless steel.


----------



## Elizshop

My new juc


----------



## honhon

Elizshop said:


> My new juc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125026


elizshop, your bracelets are very beautiful.  what size is your love?


----------



## Elizshop

honhon said:


> elizshop, your bracelets are very beautiful.  what size is your love?




Love is 16, the Juc 15


----------



## honhon

Elizshop said:


> Love is 16, the Juc 15


love the way you wear


----------



## Elizshop

honhon said:


> love the way you wear




Thank u!


----------



## Lots love

theITbag said:


> You have to get WG with diamonds if you want rhodium plated.  Otherwise, WG love is unplated and looks like stainless steel.




I was told all the white gold is rhodium covered


----------



## Lots love

Elizshop said:


> My new juc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125026




Love the look of you collection [emoji7][emoji7]congratulations to you enjoy it


----------



## theITbag

Lots love said:


> I was told all the white gold is rhodium covered




For the JUC, white gold is rhodium.  Not for the LOVE except when there are stones.


----------



## Lots love

theITbag said:


> For the JUC, white gold is rhodium.  Not for the LOVE except when there are stones.




Okay for the info


----------



## xilej

Lots love said:


> Okay for the info





theITbag said:


> For the JUC, white gold is rhodium.  Not for the LOVE except when there are stones.



There is a version of white gold JUC that is not rhodium plated. It has been discontinued but some stores may still carry it.


----------



## baghagg

Lots love said:


> I was told all the white gold is rhodium covered



Most white gold is rhodium plated,  especially if it's not vintage.  

 Rhodium is a very expensive metal.   It adds to the beauty of white gold, especially if the piece has diamonds.


----------



## Elizshop

Lots love said:


> Love the look of you collection [emoji7][emoji7]congratulations to you enjoy it




Ty


----------



## Lots love

Elizshop said:


> Ty




Thank you so  much [emoji6][emoji6]love my collection [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Has anybody else been seeing double wrap versions of juste going around on Instagram?! I try to web search about it, but nothing comes up...


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Here's one of the pics I've seen


----------



## PennyD2911

livethelake said:


> Wondering - does anyone own the full diamond version of the JUC?




What are you up to my friend?[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## CATEYES

b_lux_fashion said:


> Here's one of the pics I've seen



Anyone know if these double wraps are authentic-not if available for purchase from Insta but being sold at Cartier?


----------



## Sparkledolll

b_lux_fashion said:


> Here's one of the pics I've seen




Wow, I love this! I was in the boutique a week ago but didn't see this.....is this a new design!?


----------



## keevs1995

CATEYES said:


> Anyone know if these double wraps are authentic-not if available for purchase from Insta but being sold at Cartier?




Yes, I have seen the double wrap JUC at my local boutique. They have the ring and bracelet double wrap JUC available.  They have not "officially" released the design yet.


----------



## iwf822701

CATEYES said:


> Anyone know if these double wraps are authentic-not if available for purchase from Insta but being sold at Cartier?





Yes these are authentic.  I went to my local boutique last Friday n have seen the double wraps JUC rings officially being sold right now. My SA said that the double wrap JUC bracelet will be officially sold as well but they don't have the bracelets right now.


----------



## baghagg

iwf822701 said:


> Yes these are authentic.  I went to my local boutique last Friday n have seen the double wraps JUC rings officially being sold right now. My SA said that the double wrap JUC bracelet will be officially sold as well but they don't have the bracelets right now.



Does anyone know the prices?


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Just found more pics on insta! Anybody know pricings?


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Here's a pic I found of the ring version


----------



## LoveBracelet

b_lux_fashion said:


> Just found more pics on insta! Anybody know pricings?


 
Wow, stunning, another must-have :-S


----------



## chanelqueenalek

ring full diamond 9,000 USD ring part diamond 4,000 USD


----------



## Elizshop




----------



## CATEYES

keevs1995 said:


> Yes, I have seen the double wrap JUC at my local boutique. They have the ring and bracelet double wrap JUC available.  They have not "officially" released the design yet.





iwf822701 said:


> Yes these are authentic.  I went to my local boutique last Friday n have seen the double wraps JUC rings officially being sold right now. My SA said that the double wrap JUC bracelet will be officially sold as well but they don't have the bracelets right now.



Thank you keevs and iwf822701 for your replies! Really liking this double JUC!


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Only $4000 for part diamond ring?! :O
But the single wrap diamond one is basically same price!


----------



## xilej

Looks like there will be a new showstopper piece - this 'Triple Tour' Juste un Clou with Paved Diamonds, in White Gold. It looks like the Double and another Single merged together.


----------



## Sparkledolll

b_lux_fashion said:


> Just found more pics on insta! Anybody know pricings?




I rang my SA, she only confirmed that it's launching very soon in rose gold and white gold, no prices yet and no definite date when the pieces will be available.


----------



## keevs1995

baghagg said:


> Does anyone know the prices?





PG with partial pave is US$21,200 and WG partial pave is US$22,700. Full pave PG is US$81,000 and WG is US$86,500.


----------



## livethelake

PennyD2911 said:


> What are you up to my friend?[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]



LOL...just dreaming


----------



## PennyD2911

livethelake said:


> LOL...just dreaming



That's a really nice dream!


----------



## baghagg

keevs1995 said:


> PG with partial pave is US$21,200 and WG partial pave is US$22,700. Full pave PG is US$81,000 and WG is US$86,500.



Wow!   Thank you very much


----------



## LoveBracelet

Another pic of the double wrap JUC found on Insta:


----------



## angelcove

^i love it!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
Do we know the $??? Thanks!


----------



## LoveBracelet

angelcove said:


> ^i love it!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> Do we know the $??? Thanks!


 
@thelondonshopper says 89K$...


----------



## Sparkledolll

My local boutique just rang me, these double wraps JUC are in store in Europe! I'm going in next week to try them on [emoji16]


----------



## keevs1995

angelcove said:


> ^i love it!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Do we know the $??? Thanks!







PG with partial pave is US$21,200 and WG partial pave is US$22,700. Full pave PG is US$81,000 and WG is US$86,500.


----------



## spoiledwify

Gorgeous !!!! But can't justify to pay that much money[emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Natalie j said:


> My local boutique just rang me, these double wraps JUC are in store in Europe! I'm going in next week to try them on [emoji16]



Please post pics.


----------



## LoveBracelet

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Please post pics.


 
They are online!

http://www.cartier.fr/collections/joaillerie/collections/juste-un-clou/bracelets-juste-un-clou


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Wonder why they aren't showing on the US site.


----------



## pacificstar93

I was in Terminal 5 at London Heathrow on Tuesday and the double wrap clous were on display there. I tried on both the ring and the bangle in WG which are both gorgeous but personally, I didn't like either as much as the single wrap. 

Instead, I treated myself to the PG and pave Love ring, which I adore. Now I can't stop thinking about the matching bracelet.


----------



## baghagg

Double wrap on display also in Cartier NJ stores


----------



## Metrowestmama

Ack. No one flame me but I'm not loving the double wrap. Just seems...off to me. Like Cartier is trying to hard or maybe that extra non-descriptive row. It would give more presence on the wrist, I'd give it that though. Will have to see more action shots to see if it has staying power.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I agree.  To me, the thibg that's ironic and cool about "just a nail" us that it's such a simple object, but they've made it into something beautiful by putting it in gold and bending it. The triple wrap doesn't have that connection to the simplicity of the nail,  so it doesn't work for me.


----------



## Lots love

Me neither I don't care for it to much I think less is better


----------



## theITbag

I don't like it either.  Too over the top.  They made similar to the double love, which is not that popular either.


----------



## perleegirl

Well, I have to say...I tried on the double wrap JUC yesterday, and I thought it was quite nice! Guess it's good there are plenty of options to cover everyone's taste.


----------



## Lots love

my favorite stack [emoji307][emoji307]


----------



## Lots love

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3155941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite stack [emoji307][emoji307]




Well lived in too [emoji178]love the Patina especially [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Storm Spirit

LoveBracelet said:


> Another pic of the double wrap JUC found on Insta:



Ooh diamonds!! But they make the bracelet too over the top IMO.


----------



## perleegirl

Storm Spirit said:


> Ooh diamonds!! But they make the bracelet too over the top IMO.



That's way too much! Probably more Kanye's style. I just tried on the partial diamond double wrap. I do think the single wrap is more wearable for day and 24/7, but the double is a great statement piece.


----------



## Metrowestmama

I definitely think it is nice (what isn't from Cartier) but love the classic simple design of the original.


----------



## sparklyprincess

Hi, I just received my JUC bracelet last night but it makes a clanking sound when I shake my wrist. I wear it by itself, on a different wrist than my LOVEs. 

I found an old thread where one person had this same issue, but was told that something was wrong with it. I am hoping that now more people have the bracelet and can share more experiences. 

Is the clanking sound normal?


----------



## periogirl28

Wow I have never had a clanking sound from my JuC. Is it not fastened completely?


----------



## Lots love

sparklyprincess said:


> Hi, I just received my JUC bracelet last night but it makes a clanking sound when I shake my wrist. I wear it by itself, on a different wrist than my LOVEs.
> 
> I found an old thread where one person had this same issue, but was told that something was wrong with it. I am hoping that now more people have the bracelet and can share more experiences.
> 
> Is the clanking sound normal?




Could be not lock in right read the book that comes with it see try taking it off and put back on see 

Congratulations what color did you get


----------



## Lots love

love mine I'm so happy with it very comfy to wear [emoji171]


----------



## sparklyprincess

periogirl28 said:


> Wow I have never had a clanking sound from my JuC. Is it not fastened completely?







Lots love said:


> Could be not lock in right read the book that comes with it see try taking it off and put back on see
> 
> Congratulations what color did you get




Yes it is in all the way. I think maybe the hole is a little big, so the nail head hits the sides when I wiggle my wrist to adjust it? 

I got classic yellow gold  I have two LOVEs on my other wrist in white and yellow gold.


----------



## Lots love

sparklyprincess said:


> Yes it is in all the way. I think maybe the hole is a little big, so the nail head hits the sides when I wiggle my wrist to adjust it?
> 
> I got classic yellow gold  I have two LOVEs on my other wrist in white and yellow gold.




Wow sounds beautiful maybe it needed to be seen my sa in the store I bring it there as soon as possible they are under warranty


----------



## Tiare

Can anyone post a stack with a regular WG Love and a diamond WG Love? Pretty please???


----------



## theITbag

I tried the double wrap JUC on today.  Looks too much with my  love and single JUC.  If I didn't have the single JUC, think it would be really nice with a plain love.  20K though for RG with diamonds.  Not trivial.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Tiare said:


> Can anyone post a stack with a regular WG Love and a diamond WG Love? Pretty please???




I'm on holiday so I don't have clearer pics. WG JUC with 4 dia love. Hope this helps.


----------



## LoveBracelet

Tiare said:


> Can anyone post a stack with a regular WG Love and a diamond WG Love? Pretty please???


 
WG Love + WG Clou:


----------



## perleegirl

Tiare said:


> Can anyone post a stack with a regular WG Love and a diamond WG Love? Pretty please???



I would also like to see this combo, or even better, W/G 4 dia with a W/G 10 dia.


----------



## angelcove

LoveBracelet said:


> @thelondonshopper says 89K$...





keevs1995 said:


> PG with partial pave is US$21,200 and WG partial pave is US$22,700. Full pave PG is US$81,000 and WG is US$86,500.




Oh wow!!! I guess I will just admire the double wrap JUC on u ladies! Beautiful!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LoveBracelet

angelcove said:


> Oh wow!!! I guess I will just admire the double wrap JUC on u ladies! Beautiful!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


 
I asked my SA if they plan to release a no diamond version of the double wrap Clou... not on the radar


----------



## xilej

LoveBracelet said:


> I asked my SA if they plan to release a no diamond version of the double wrap Clou... not on the radar



I visited my local store to have a look at and try the new designs. The SA was hopeful that someday it will be released..


----------



## rm_petite

I tried the double wrap in Nice,France a week a ago. I love it but not the price. I was told by the SA, they don't know yet if they will ever release no diamond double wrap.


----------



## baghagg

LoveBracelet said:


> I asked my SA if they plan to release a no diamond version of the double wrap Clou... not on the radar



I wonder if Cartier is using the diamond double to sell the diamond single. ..


----------



## tenshix

My dear TPFers, I was wondering if anyone can share their experiences with wearing the JUC bracelets 24/7? Do you wear it all the time or do you take it off before you sleep? Does it get uncomfortable to wear throughout the day? Does it catch on fabrics like long sleeve sweaters or jackets because of the nail design (with the pointy end sort of sticking out)?

I've noticed on a close friend of mine that the head of the nail leaves a mark on her wrist when she takes it off, does this happen to anyone else as well? Also I know that you can get varying sizes but does your JUC tend to be looser and moves around your arm or does it generally stay in place?

For reference I'm a size 16 in the Love and it's still pretty loose on me, it moves around my arm quite a bit but this is ok with me because I adjust it higher along my arm when I'm on my laptop so it doesn't scratch against the metal. Since I have really small wrists I feel that I'll probably stick to a size 16 in JUC as well and not go any higher.

Thank you so much in advance for any information or experiences that you could share!


----------



## JW199

I have the JUC and I wear it 24/7. It's very comfortable and in my opinion more comfortable than my Love. It's hard for me to get on and off so I don't remove it. The JUC runs larger than the Love so if you'd like it to be similar to your current Love bracelet go down to a 15. You will love the JUC and I definitely recommend!


----------



## JW199

Also, regarding the question to whether it catches on anything I have had no problems so far. Though I would think open knits could have the possibility of catching at times.


----------



## LoveBracelet

tenshix said:


> My dear TPFers, I was wondering if anyone can share their experiences with wearing the JUC bracelets 24/7? Do you wear it all the time or do you take it off before you sleep? Does it get uncomfortable to wear throughout the day? Does it catch on fabrics like long sleeve sweaters or jackets because of the nail design (with the pointy end sort of sticking out)?
> 
> I've noticed on a close friend of mine that the head of the nail leaves a mark on her wrist when she takes it off, does this happen to anyone else as well? Also I know that you can get varying sizes but does your JUC tend to be looser and moves around your arm or does it generally stay in place?
> 
> For reference I'm a size 16 in the Love and it's still pretty loose on me, it moves around my arm quite a bit but this is ok with me because I adjust it higher along my arm when I'm on my laptop so it doesn't scratch against the metal. Since I have really small wrists I feel that I'll probably stick to a size 16 in JUC as well and not go any higher.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for any information or experiences that you could share!


I wear the JUC 24/7, except for showers and exercising unlike my Love. It is indeed more confortable to wear than the Love and you can block it on your forearm (even if it leaves a little mark). And it catches only eyes


----------



## tenshix

JW199 said:


> I have the JUC and I wear it 24/7. It's very comfortable and in my opinion more comfortable than my Love. It's hard for me to get on and off so I don't remove it. The JUC runs larger than the Love so if you'd like it to be similar to your current Love bracelet go down to a 15. You will love the JUC and I definitely recommend!



Thank you so much for sharing!! Will definitely try the 15 for size. 



LoveBracelet said:


> I wear the JUC 24/7, except for showers and exercising unlike my Love. It is indeed more confortable to wear than the Love and you can block it on your forearm (even if it leaves a little mark). And it catches only eyes



It's good to know that you also find it more comfortable to wear! At first I was a bit worried due to its shape. Thank you for sharing your experience!


----------



## missyb

I wrote this a few pages back that the only issue I have is the nail getting caught in some sweaters


----------



## Lots love

my dream collection [emoji171][emoji179]


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Just received. [emoji173]&#65039; now I want YG to stack..or the pave!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Lots love

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Just received. [emoji173]&#65039; now I want YG to stack..or the pave!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171998




Congratulations on your new ring it looks amazing in you [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## phillj12

allinthebag said:


> just received. [emoji173]&#65039; now i want yg to stack..or the pave!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171998




gorgeous!!


----------



## blumster

I so love this collection!  It looks fabulous on you- congrats!


----------



## baghagg

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Just received. [emoji173]&#65039; now I want YG to stack..or the pave!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171998



This is a gorgeous piece - congrats!


----------



## Sparkledolll

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Just received. [emoji173]&#65039; now I want YG to stack..or the pave!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171998




It's so cool! Love it. I have the single wrap but I prefer yours [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MULBERRYMAGICAL

I never take my Baby off.. Its so comfy and doesnt catch. 
Only regret is - i wished I got in white gold. 
Ive even thought about getting it plated.. Yikes


----------



## uhpharm01

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Just received. [emoji173]&#65039; now I want YG to stack..or the pave!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171998



How much does this ring cost ? TIA


----------



## uhpharm01

MULBERRYMAGICAL said:


> View attachment 3174136
> 
> I never take my Baby off.. Its so comfy and doesnt catch.
> Only regret is - i wished I got in white gold.
> Ive even thought about getting it plated.. Yikes



Very nice


----------



## Lots love

MULBERRYMAGICAL said:


> View attachment 3174136
> 
> I never take my Baby off.. Its so comfy and doesnt catch.
> Only regret is - i wished I got in white gold.
> Ive even thought about getting it plated.. Yikes




I love the yellow gold on you looks amazing [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## CATEYES

MULBERRYMAGICAL said:


> View attachment 3174136
> 
> I never take my Baby off.. Its so comfy and doesnt catch.
> Only regret is - i wished I got in white gold.
> Ive even thought about getting it plated.. Yikes


I love the gold! You should just save up a white gold cuz this is too beautiful to cover up!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

uhpharm01 said:


> How much does this ring cost ? TIA


4300 before tax....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Natalie j said:


> It's so cool! Love it. I have the single wrap but I prefer yours [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173819


Beautiful!! I love them both. It is as dangerous as my love of VCA...beautiful layered blues btw.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Thank you all !!!  I love it!


----------



## Sparkledolll

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Beautiful!! I love them both. It is as dangerous as my love of VCA...beautiful layered blues btw.



Thanks! We both need to join VCA anonymous... I am debating whether to buy pave single wrap JUC or VCA 16 motif pave sweets next. It never ends....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! We both need to join VCA anonymous... I am debating whether to buy pave single wrap JUC or VCA 16 motif pave sweets next. It never ends....


I am the worst to ask because even though the pave sweets do not seem well received, I love them. It's like a more intricate DBTY and that is not very sparkly either but delicate and beautiful.  Plus, great to wear layered. I bought and extender and a wrap it twice sometimes. NM did a 12 month no interest making it easier.  Definitely addicting though. Every time I think I have had enough, they introduce more....lol


----------



## sjunky13

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Just received. [emoji173]&#65039; now I want YG to stack..or the pave!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171998



Fabulous!!!! 

Ughh, LOVE this so much!


----------



## Sparkledolll

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I am the worst to ask because even though the pave sweets do not seem well received, I love them. It's like a more intricate DBTY and that is not very sparkly either but delicate and beautiful.  Plus, great to wear layered. I bought and extender and a wrap it twice sometimes. NM did a 12 month no interest making it easier.  Definitely addicting though. Every time I think I have had enough, they introduce more....lol




Lol +1. Now the new thin VCA Perlee bangles would be great to layer with JUC and Love too. Just need to prioritise and work my way down the list. Thanks for sharing your eye candy, love them! [emoji106]


----------



## MystyleDubai

annanas said:


> Picked up a RG JUC yesterday at Heathrow  was debating the diamonds but couldn't justify it this time - maybe next time though
> 
> Since I'm completely addicted to my Fitbit, this is my left hand stack  didn't want to have it knocking against my Love, I actually find it most comfortable the furthest up my arm (and a lot more comfortable than my Love since it's thinner), but it probably looks better in a slightly more prominent position http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


How much was it at Heathrow if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## annanas

MystyleDubai said:


> How much was it at Heathrow if you don't mind me asking?




It was £4125, not sure if there's been an increase since then or not. [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkledolll

At Heathrow duty free trying in the double clou and fell in love. The pave ring is also stunning, in the end I bought the bracelet in WG so I can stack it with my single wrap plain WG[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

Natalie j said:


> At Heathrow duty free trying in the double clou and fell in love. The pave ring is also stunning, in the end I bought the bracelet in WG so I can stack it with my single wrap plain WG[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180471
> View attachment 3180472
> View attachment 3180481




Congratulations looks amazing on u love the white gold thank you for sharing [emoji179]


----------



## baghagg

Natalie j said:


> At Heathrow duty free trying in the double clou and fell in love. The pave ring is also stunning, in the end I bought the bracelet in WG so I can stack it with my single wrap plain WG[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180471
> View attachment 3180472
> View attachment 3180481



OMG!!!  Best ever!   I LOVE it!   Congrats!


----------



## doves75

Natalie j said:


> At Heathrow duty free trying in the double clou and fell in love. The pave ring is also stunning, in the end I bought the bracelet in WG so I can stack it with my single wrap plain WG[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180471
> View attachment 3180472
> View attachment 3180481




Congratulations!! Looks nice on you. Btw...your engagement/wedding ring looks stunning [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## Sparkledolll

Lots love said:


> Congratulations looks amazing on u love the white gold thank you for sharing [emoji179]







baghagg said:


> OMG!!!  Best ever!   I LOVE it!   Congrats!







doves75 said:


> Congratulations!! Looks nice on you. Btw...your engagement/wedding ring looks stunning [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;




Thank you so much ladies! Here's one more picture stacked with my single wrap. [emoji16]


----------



## baghagg

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much ladies! Here's one more picture stacked with my single wrap. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180756



I "love" it lol.. Ps:  can you stack two JUCs nail head to nail head?


----------



## Sparkledolll

baghagg said:


> I "love" it lol.. Ps:  can you stack two JUCs nail head to nail head?




Nope, they don't line up. I've tried lol


----------



## baghagg

Natalie j said:


> Nope, they don't line up. I've tried lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180812



Can they go head to head, literally..  the flat part of each nail head side by side to each other?


----------



## Sparkledolll

baghagg said:


> Can they go head to head, literally..  the flat part of each nail head side by side to each other?




Do you mean this? No... They don't line up with each other and ends up being like the second pic. Mine are both size 16 so maybe if you buy 2 different sizes they might line up.


----------



## baghagg

Natalie j said:


> Do you mean this? No... They don't line up with each other and ends up being like the second pic. Mine are both size 16 so maybe if you buy 2 different sizes they might line up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180990
> View attachment 3180991



YES!   That first picture is EXACTLY what i meant!   I see what you mean.
Boy oh boy,  your bracelets are stunning!


----------



## MULBERRYMAGICAL

OMG Amazing... Dear Santa


----------



## SoLaLa99

Dear JUC owners & admirers. Love this thread and all your bling. Would like ur advice please...

I'm mulling over a JUC bracelet with diamonds (only on the nail head and end) but can't decide between the white gold and rose gold. In the absence of anything else I prefer the white gold but I also want the JUC earrings and the ones I want with some diamonds (not full pave) only come in rose gold or yellow gold. So being the matchy person I am then I think I should get the rose gold bracelet. I do like Rose gold but read that it may fade to yellow gold over time? Which I wouldn't really like...

But I am also thinking I'd like a ring and for that surely it will be white gold so then that doesn't match  and I'm back to white gold  

On top of that I would like to stAck with my watch and Hermes white gold CDC bracelet and am thinking stacks look really good in different colour golds. So that brings me back to Rose gold. 

Argh... Help!

I guess buying both is an option but which to buy first considering I may not get the second until a while later...


----------



## baghagg

SoLaLa99 said:


> Dear JUC owners & admirers. Love this thread and all your bling. Would like ur advice please...
> 
> I'm mulling over a JUC bracelet with diamonds (only on the nail head and end) but can't decide between the white gold and rose gold. In the absence of anything else I prefer the white gold but I also want the JUC earrings and the ones I want with some diamonds (not full pave) only come in rose gold or yellow gold. So being the matchy person I am then I think I should get the rose gold bracelet. I do like Rose gold but read that it may fade to yellow gold over time? Which I wouldn't really like...
> 
> But I am also thinking I'd like a ring and for that surely it will be white gold so then that doesn't match  and I'm back to white gold
> 
> On top of that I would like to stAck with my watch and Hermes white gold CDC bracelet and am thinking stacks look really good in different colour golds. So that brings me back to Rose gold.
> 
> Argh... Help!
> 
> I guess buying both is an option but which to buy first considering I may not get the second until a while later...



I too was debating these two choices.  It probably means both will work.   The rose gold JUC w/diamonds is really,  really beautiful.   Good luck deciding.   Either way,  you can't go wrong.


----------



## theITbag

SoLaLa99 said:


> Dear JUC owners & admirers. Love this thread and all your bling. Would like ur advice please...
> 
> I'm mulling over a JUC bracelet with diamonds (only on the nail head and end) but can't decide between the white gold and rose gold. In the absence of anything else I prefer the white gold but I also want the JUC earrings and the ones I want with some diamonds (not full pave) only come in rose gold or yellow gold. So being the matchy person I am then I think I should get the rose gold bracelet. I do like Rose gold but read that it may fade to yellow gold over time? Which I wouldn't really like...
> 
> But I am also thinking I'd like a ring and for that surely it will be white gold so then that doesn't match  and I'm back to white gold
> 
> On top of that I would like to stAck with my watch and Hermes white gold CDC bracelet and am thinking stacks look really good in different colour golds. So that brings me back to Rose gold.
> 
> Argh... Help!
> 
> I guess buying both is an option but which to buy first considering I may not get the second until a while later...




Call your SA and tell him/her to pull all the ones that you want in your size.  Then come in with you planned stack and try them on.  It will all make sense once you have them on and can see for yourself what they look like on you.


----------



## Sparkledolll

SoLaLa99 said:


> Dear JUC owners & admirers. Love this thread and all your bling. Would like ur advice please...
> 
> I'm mulling over a JUC bracelet with diamonds (only on the nail head and end) but can't decide between the white gold and rose gold. In the absence of anything else I prefer the white gold but I also want the JUC earrings and the ones I want with some diamonds (not full pave) only come in rose gold or yellow gold. So being the matchy person I am then I think I should get the rose gold bracelet. I do like Rose gold but read that it may fade to yellow gold over time? Which I wouldn't really like...
> 
> But I am also thinking I'd like a ring and for that surely it will be white gold so then that doesn't match  and I'm back to white gold
> 
> On top of that I would like to stAck with my watch and Hermes white gold CDC bracelet and am thinking stacks look really good in different colour golds. So that brings me back to Rose gold.
> 
> Argh... Help!
> 
> I guess buying both is an option but which to buy first considering I may not get the second until a while later...




I agree with the other ladies, you just have to try them on and the choice will be clear. I was leaning towards getting RG double wrap as I already had the WG single wrap but when I tried both on the WG just suits me better. You can't go wrong with either, good luck!


----------



## Fab41

my third cartier piece, the juc with diamonds.. hubby caved in to my whining ? hubby insisted it had to be with diamonds to match...he's just the mostest..! i love this piece! i love the hubby more


----------



## sparklyprincess

Fab41 said:


> my third cartier piece, the juc with diamonds.. hubby caved in to my whining ? hubby insisted it had to be with diamonds to match...he's just the mostest..! i love this piece! i love the hubby more




I love this [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Fab41 said:


> my third cartier piece, the juc with diamonds.. hubby caved in to my whining ? hubby insisted it had to be with diamonds to match...he's just the mostest..! i love this piece! i love the hubby more




Lol... what a lovely gift! Congrats, it's a great piece [emoji2]


----------



## baghagg

Fab41 said:


> my third cartier piece, the juc with diamonds.. hubby caved in to my whining ? hubby insisted it had to be with diamonds to match...he's just the mostest..! i love this piece! i love the hubby more



Is it yellow gold?   Love all your pieces!


----------



## Fab41

Natalie j said:


> Lol... what a lovely gift! Congrats, it's a great piece [emoji2]



thank u.. i think so too &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Fab41

baghagg said:


> Is it yellow gold?   Love all your pieces!



yes it is.. i waffled a bit about the colors but i think yellow looked best with my stack


----------



## Fab41

sparklyprincess said:


> I love this [emoji7][emoji7]


thank u.. good luck on ur wish list!


----------



## sparklyprincess

Fab41 said:


> thank u.. good luck on ur wish list!




Lol thanks! I think I found everything on that list. I'm just not sure how to edit it on the iPhone app. I made that list a long time ago on the desktop computer [emoji12]


----------



## sparklyprincess

Here is my stack  I usually wear the JUC on my other wrist though.


----------



## Lots love

sparklyprincess said:


> Here is my stack  I usually wear the JUC on my other wrist though.
> 
> View attachment 3183211




Love your stack looks amazing on you thank i for sharing your [emoji179]


----------



## Lots love

Fab41 said:


> my third cartier piece, the juc with diamonds.. hubby caved in to my whining ? hubby insisted it had to be with diamonds to match...he's just the mostest..! i love this piece! i love the hubby more




Congratulations looks so beautiful I love all the ladies pictures on here [emoji178]


----------



## L etoile

sparklyprincess said:


> Here is my stack  I usually wear the JUC on my other wrist though.
> 
> View attachment 3183211


Love the pave bracelet! Is it the Tiffany Metro 3-row bangle? It looks hinged, though.


----------



## baghagg

sparklyprincess said:


> Here is my stack  I usually wear the JUC on my other wrist though.
> 
> View attachment 3183211



This looks so fabulous!


----------



## SoLaLa99

baghagg said:


> I too was debating these two choices.  It probably means both will work.   The rose gold JUC w/diamonds is really,  really beautiful.   Good luck deciding.   Either way,  you can't go wrong.







theITbag said:


> Call your SA and tell him/her to pull all the ones that you want in your size.  Then come in with you planned stack and try them on.  It will all make sense once you have them on and can see for yourself what they look like on you.







Natalie j said:


> I agree with the other ladies, you just have to try them on and the choice will be clear. I was leaning towards getting RG double wrap as I already had the WG single wrap but when I tried both on the WG just suits me better. You can't go wrong with either, good luck!




Thanks all for the advice!


----------



## Lots love

my favorite everyday stack I love Cartier [emoji178][emoji171]&#129303;


----------



## perleegirl

Natalie j said:


> At Heathrow duty free trying in the double clou and fell in love. The pave ring is also stunning, in the end I bought the bracelet in WG so I can stack it with my single wrap plain WG[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180471
> View attachment 3180472
> View attachment 3180481



Natalie! The double looks gorgeous on you! Is it as comfortable to wear as the single? Now that you have worn both, and If you only could have one, would you prefer single or double version? I want one or the other with partial diamonds. 
Just more choices to confuse me even more.


----------



## LVoeletters

MULBERRYMAGICAL said:


> View attachment 3174136
> 
> I never take my Baby off.. Its so comfy and doesnt catch.
> Only regret is - i wished I got in white gold.
> Ive even thought about getting it plated.. Yikes



i love love love the gold on your skin tone!


----------



## LVoeletters

DA Club said:


> Here's my latest! White gold JUC with diamonds. Also shown stacked with my RG JUC and then all together with my WG Love and RG Love. I got the WG Love 10 years ago for my wedding, then RG Love for my son 5yrs later, then the RG JUC for my second son and now the WG JUC for my baby girl! So while I may not where all four stacked, I do love that each one represents something special in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092546
> View attachment 3092547
> View attachment 3092548



bowing down to the queen! love love the sentiments behind your stack!


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> Natalie! The double looks gorgeous on you! Is it as comfortable to wear as the single? Now that you have worn both, and If you only could have one, would you prefer single or double version? I want one or the other with partial diamonds.
> Just more choices to confuse me even more.




Thanks Perleegirl! The VCA pave sweets didn't look good on me so I can happily cross that off my list which meant I could get the double wrap JUC &#128513; 

Comfort wise the single wrap is definitely better as its lighter and probably easier for stacking with other bracelets. The double wrap definitely has some weight to it. If I could only have one I would keep the double wrap as it has more presence on the wrist. 

Also for the price of the double wrap you can buy 2 single wraps ( one with diamond and one without).  Just something to consider! What colour gold are you thinking? &#128513;


----------



## Polaris32

I am curious, why Cartier's white gold is more expensive than yellow or rose gold?
Does the white gold JUC easily scratched?  and need to be re-plated quite so often?


----------



## Fab41

Polaris32 said:


> I am curious, why Cartier's white gold is more expensive than yellow or rose gold?
> Does the white gold JUC easily scratched?  and need to be re-plated quite so often?



looking at the price difference between same item but different color gold, it looks like the extra bucks is roughly equivalent to the cost of rhodium plating/polishing $600-700)...? SA says the white stays white and that the juc does not scratch as much as the love because surface is not flat..HTH


----------



## gagabag

Fab41 said:


> looking at the price difference between same item but different color gold, it looks like the extra bucks is roughly equivalent to the cost of rhodium plating/polishing $600-700)...? SA says the white stays white and that the juc does not scratch as much as the love because surface is not flat..HTH




Hehe I think you're SA is putting you on, my WG scratches just as well as YG & RG


----------



## Sparkledolll

gagabag said:


> Hehe I think you're SA is putting you on, my WG scratches just as well as YG & RG




+1. Mine too.


----------



## keevs1995

My current favorite stacks.


----------



## DA Club

LVoeletters said:


> bowing down to the queen! love love the sentiments behind your stack!



Haha, thanks so much!


----------



## DA Club

keevs1995 said:


> My current favorite stacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185756
> View attachment 3185757



Wow! I love the double wrap on you! I would have never thought to stack with the love and a single wrap, it's gorgeous!


----------



## keevs1995

DA Club said:


> Wow! I love the double wrap on you! I would have never thought to stack with the love and a single wrap, it's gorgeous!




Thanks! I thought it was too much at first but it was fun wearing them on a Friday/ Saturday night out.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Fab41 said:


> looking at the price difference between same item but different color gold, it looks like the extra bucks is roughly equivalent to the cost of rhodium plating/polishing $600-700)...? SA says the white stays white and that the juc does not scratch as much as the love because surface is not flat..HTH



I have two WG loves and WG JUC that I wear together 24/7. And yes, in my experience wearing the two designs, the JUC gets less scratches due to its shape. It is 'whiter' than my loves too. I was 'told' (and we all know that SAs often say different things) my JUC is whiter due to the plating vs. my loves do not have it. I have non-diamond versions and they are about 3 years old.


----------



## xoKate

keevs1995 said:


> My current favorite stacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185756
> View attachment 3185757




Absolutely stunning stacks! I especially for the Love X Tiffany Atlas stack! I've been debating on what size Tiffany Atlas to get Med or Large to stack with a Love. I would be purchasing them both back to back so I want to make sure they stack appropriately as per the sizes. I'm a Love 17 (size recommended by Cartier) but can do a Love 18 (for a loser look) if need be. What size is your Love and your Tiffany Diamond Atlas Hinged Bracelet? And do they stack right on top of each other? What sizes (in Cartier and in Tiffany) would you recommend I get if I want to create this stack for myself? TIA!!! Xoxo


----------



## sjunky13

HI JUC lovers!

I am a yellow gold girl all the way, this weekend I tried on the white gold double wrap with diamonds and it is gorgeous. Did not think I would like the double wrap at all.
It is amazing! Need one.

How is everyone loving there's?


----------



## ChanelAddicts

sparklyprincess said:


> Here is my stack  I usually wear the JUC on my other wrist though.
> 
> View attachment 3183211



Can I ask u what designer is ur diamond bangle by?


----------



## sparklyprincess

L etoile said:


> Love the pave bracelet! Is it the Tiffany Metro 3-row bangle? It looks hinged, though.







ChanelAddicts said:


> Can I ask u what designer is ur diamond bangle by?




The diamond bangle isn't designer. I got it from a jewelry store in southern California. I thought it would look cute with the Cartier stack


----------



## kt92

Hi all!  Never thought I'd be posting here but I just got a JUL in rose gold!!  

I have a question...The instruction manual says that because it has a sharp point, to be aware when  going thru security at the airport?!  Has anyone ever been stopped because of their JUL at the airport?


----------



## kt92

Oops stupid autofill, obviously I meant "JUC"!!


----------



## Luxelifemomma

kt92 said:


> Hi all!  Never thought I'd be posting here but I just got a JUL in rose gold!!
> 
> I have a question...The instruction manual says that because it has a sharp point, to be aware when  going thru security at the airport?!  Has anyone ever been stopped because of their JUL at the airport?



I think it's pre cautionary. I've never heard of anyone having problems. My friend has one and travels for work and she's never mentioned having any issues b


----------



## Metrowestmama

I have. I just had to go through the higher security area/body scanner. I've actually also traveled without it and just only had my loves on and something about the metal always makes the security buzzer beep. To this day I don't know why. They ask me to remove my loves, which, duh I can't do, so I get sent to the body scanner. On my last trip overseas, I left everything at home. Didn't want the hassle where I was going. Needless to say it just depends on the airport, staff on duty, type of equipment etc. Flying these days is a test in ones ability to manage the unexpected.


----------



## uhpharm01

http://www.casetify.com/collections#/?device=apple-watch&hideCategory=Y
Has anyone see this version of this bracelet.


----------



## LoveBracelet

uhpharm01 said:


> http://www.casetify.com/collections#/?device=apple-watch&hideCategory=Y
> Has anyone see this version of this bracelet.


 
Fake...


----------



## uhpharm01

LoveBracelet said:


> Fake...



Okay thank sorry mods for posting.


----------



## Sparkledolll

uhpharm01 said:


> http://www.casetify.com/collections#/?device=apple-watch&hideCategory=Y
> 
> Has anyone see this version of this bracelet.




I've seen this version in London at a store called Dover street market, they sell high end designer products. They stock this and also Rolex that's been jazzed up. They cost more than the regular pieces in Cartier store. I believe it's been plated, not sure what with. I think it was about £9000.


----------



## uhpharm01

Natalie j said:


> I've seen this version in London at a store called Dover street market, they sell high end designer products. They stock this and also Rolex that's been jazzed up. They cost more than the regular pieces in Cartier store. I believe it's been plated, not sure what with. I think it was about £9000.



Thanks so much Natalie j


----------



## Polaris32

I have question regarding the JUC bracelet hinge.  I recently bought JUC WG with diamonds. When I open the bracelet, it seems pretty loose at the hinge. Part of the bracelet just falls open with the gravity ( hopefully this makes sense ).  Is it normal or it should be sort of tight at the hinge?
Thanks.


----------



## pandaaa

I just got my first Cartier piece - a rose gold juste un clou!

I noticed someone mentioned an instruction booklet. Is it supposed to come with one? I didn't receive an instruction or care booklet. Just the bracelet, receipt, and authenticity card in the bag! I know it's not a big deal but when making these big purchases you want to make sure you have everything


----------



## blumster

it's so so beautiful- congratulations on your first cartier!  I love the rose gold on you!!!!!!


----------



## Lots love

pandaaa said:


> I just got my first Cartier piece - a rose gold juste un clou!
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed someone mentioned an instruction booklet. Is it supposed to come with one? I didn't receive an instruction or care booklet. Just the bracelet, receipt, and authenticity card in the bag! I know it's not a big deal but when making these big purchases you want to make sure you have everything




Congratulations in your juc the booklet is in red pouch in the box inside the box of box inside the lid of the second box it's very small booklet I have it too in the rose gold I love it


----------



## Lots love

Polaris32 said:


> I have question regarding the JUC bracelet hinge.  I recently bought JUC WG with diamonds. When I open the bracelet, it seems pretty loose at the hinge. Part of the bracelet just falls open with the gravity ( hopefully this makes sense ).  Is it normal or it should be sort of tight at the hinge?
> Thanks.




Yes the hinge works smoothly when opened if you have concerns call your store or go when u have a chance


----------



## LoveBracelet

Lots love said:


> Congratulations in your juc the booklet is in red pouch in the box inside the box of box inside the lid of the second box it's very small booklet I have it too in the rose gold I love it



"in the box inside the box of box inside the lid of the second box", great statement, thanks !


----------



## Lots love

LoveBracelet said:


> "in the box inside the box of box inside the lid of the second box", great statement, thanks !




Welcome


----------



## pandaaa

Lots love said:


> Congratulations in your juc the booklet is in red pouch in the box inside the box of box inside the lid of the second box it's very small booklet I have it too in the rose gold I love it


Hmmm seems I didn't get one - I guess I will have to return to the store to ask  Thank you!


----------



## Polaris32

Pandaa,
It comes with a small instruction book(multiple languages) on how to open or close the bracelet.  It should be located inside a padded red purse.  When you open the red box look at the inner part of the lining, and you can pull out the padded red purse. The instruction booklet should be inside the purse. Hope this helps!


----------



## Lots love

pandaaa said:


> Hmmm seems I didn't get one - I guess I will have to return to the store to ask  Thank you!




I'm sorry to hear that mine was in red pouch on the top part of the box is very tiny book maybe they forgot I would ask them to mail it too you unless stores close to u good luck how was your first day wearing yours so far


----------



## pandaaa

Polaris32 said:


> Pandaa,
> It comes with a small instruction book(multiple languages) on how to open or close the bracelet.  It should be located inside a padded red purse.  When you open the red box look at the inner part of the lining, and you can pull out the padded red purse. The instruction booklet should be inside the purse. Hope this helps!



Thank you! I can't find mine. I emailed Cartier and they said it doesn't come with one  I wonder if they changed it or if it's not available in Canada. Thanks for your help!


----------



## pandaaa

Lots love said:


> I'm sorry to hear that mine was in red pouch on the top part of the box is very tiny book maybe they forgot I would ask them to mail it too you unless stores close to u good luck how was your first day wearing yours so far



Thank you very much! I love it so much! It took me a long time to pull the trigger on this one but I'm glad I did. Cartier's rose gold is especially nice compared to other brands!


----------



## uhpharm01

pandaaa said:


> I just got my first Cartier piece - a rose gold juste un clou!
> 
> I noticed someone mentioned an instruction booklet. Is it supposed to come with one? I didn't receive an instruction or care booklet. Just the bracelet, receipt, and authenticity card in the bag! I know it's not a big deal but when making these big purchases you want to make sure you have everything



Very nice. Congrats the rose gold looks very nice on you. &#128149;


----------



## Lots love

pandaaa said:


> Thank you very much! I love it so much! It took me a long time to pull the trigger on this one but I'm glad I did. Cartier's rose gold is especially nice compared to other brands!




Yes I love the rose gold u can find lots of yellow gold but not too much the pink 

And there pink gold is so soft looking I love what the color means too by them thank you so much enjoy your new piece [emoji8] I'm excited I heard they have slim Cartier love coming out this spring I'm going to get white gold one can't wait then I have all three colors [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Green75

Hello,

I'm currently hesitating on buying a JUC white gold with diamonds, do some of you have it? I'm hesitating...

Thanks!


----------



## theITbag

Green75 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm currently hesitating on buying a JUC white gold with diamonds, do some of you have it? I'm hesitating...
> 
> Thanks!




I have it and love it.  What is the hesitation?


----------



## Green75

theITbag said:


> I have it and love it.  What is the hesitation?


 Thanks for your answer.
I already have a yellow gold JUC and a yellow gold love, both without diamonds.
Wanting to get one on white gold I'm wondering of it's not too much for an everyday wear?


----------



## theITbag

Green75 said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> I already have a yellow gold JUC and a yellow gold love, both without diamonds.
> 
> Wanting to get one on white gold I'm wondering of it's not too much for an everyday wear?




I don't think so.  I stack mine like this and get a lot of compliments.


----------



## baghagg

theITbag said:


> I don't think so.  I stack mine like this and get a lot of compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214831



This is so pretty!


----------



## Green75

theITbag said:


> I don't think so.  I stack mine like this and get a lot of compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214831



Waouh this is gorgeous
I think I'll stack mine with a Messika bracelet
Thanks again


----------



## Sparkledolll

theITbag said:


> I don't think so.  I stack mine like this and get a lot of compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214831




Lovely stack! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## ey430

pandaaa said:


> I just got my first Cartier piece - a rose gold juste un clou!
> 
> I noticed someone mentioned an instruction booklet. Is it supposed to come with one? I didn't receive an instruction or care booklet. Just the bracelet, receipt, and authenticity card in the bag! I know it's not a big deal but when making these big purchases you want to make sure you have everything


Love the rose gold! it's gorgeous


----------



## sjunky13

theITbag said:


> I don't think so.  I stack mine like this and get a lot of compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214831



Fabulous!!!!


----------



## birkin10600

My birthday is coming soon.  My husband wants to buy me a JUC bracelet with diamonds to pair with my Love bracelet in yellow gold. Should we get the pink or yellow gold? I can't decide which one looks better. I need your opinions lovely people. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

I would either get yellow or white. But I'm not a huge fun of  mixing yellow and rose without all 3 golds.


----------



## luckylove

While I love rose gold, I agree if you plan to stack it with your yellow gold love, yellow gold or white gold juc would be best. Good luck!


----------



## sailorstripes

First of all, Happy Birthday in advance! Second of all, you lucky lady! Third, yellow gold, all the way. I can't wait to see your stack so I hope you share mod pics. I love seeing the JUC with diamonds, it's one of my favorites!


----------



## addiction

Happy Birthday lucky you!  What rings will you be wearing with the bracelets that may help you decide.


----------



## birkin10600

Thank you so much lovely ladies for your kind opinions. I appreciate it. I am leaning towards yellow gold now instead of rose gold.


----------



## Coco.lover

I love rose gold and i am not a fan of yellow gold


----------



## birkin10600

addiction said:


> Happy Birthday lucky you!  What rings will you be wearing with the bracelets that may help you decide.



Thank you for your greetings. I am wearing white gold ring. Here's the photo.


----------



## addiction

Beautiful ring and bracelets I would go yellow gold let us know what you decide!


----------



## uhpharm01

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you for your greetings. I am wearing white gold ring. Here's the photo.



Very nice


----------



## luvmy3girls

Yellow gold


----------



## honhon

depends on your skin tone,,,,,,but i prefer yellow gold


----------



## birkin10600

Yellow gold seems the winner so far.


----------



## uhpharm01

honhon said:


> depends on your skin tone,,,,,,but i prefer yellow gold



I agree


----------



## lanasyogamama

I have a YG Love and a PG JUC, and I love the slight contrast.


----------



## M2B

depends on your skin tone - but overall prefer yg - lucky you !!


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> My birthday is coming soon.  My husband wants to buy me a JUC bracelet with diamonds to pair with my Love bracelet in yellow gold. Should we get the pink or yellow gold? I can't decide which one looks better. I need your opinions lovely people. Thank you in advance.




Happy Birthday Birkin! I prefer PG, think it would look great with your Loves. [emoji1]


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> Happy Birthday Birkin! I prefer PG, think it would look great with your Loves. [emoji1]



Thank you Natalie! Just got the package from Cartier Toronto yesterday. We don't have Cartier in my city. I am a happy lady!


----------



## luvmy3girls

What did you end up getting ?


----------



## birkin10600

luvmy3girls said:


> What did you end up getting ?



I got the yellow gold. I hope I won't regret getting this color. My SA also recommended yellow to match my love.


----------



## birkin10600

Thank you lovely ladies for your birthday greetings and kind opinions, it really help in my decision making. The bracelet was delivered yesterday. I picked the yellow gold and I am in love.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Glad you love it! Happy birthday!


----------



## birkin10600

Luxelifemomma said:


> Glad you love it! Happy birthday!



Thank you!  I'll post photos later. It's under the Christmas tree. Merry Christmas!


----------



## luvmy3girls

birkin10600 said:


> I got the yellow gold. I hope I won't regret getting this color. My SA also recommended yellow to match my love.




Good choice  enjoy!


----------



## birkin10600

luvmy3girls said:


> Good choice  enjoy!



Thank you! Happy Holidays! &#128522;


----------



## lanasyogamama

birkin10600 said:


> I got the yellow gold. I hope I won't regret getting this color. My SA also recommended yellow to match my love.



Yay!  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## birkin10600

Here's the photos as promised. Thanks for letting me share. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## birkin10600

So happy to share what I got this Christmas, my Juste un clou bracelet with diamonds. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> Here's the photos as promised. Thanks for letting me share. Merry Christmas everyone!




Lovely on you and looks great with Onyx too [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## sheanabelle

So lovely!


----------



## Luxelifemomma

birkin10600 said:


> Here's the photos as promised. Thanks for letting me share. Merry Christmas everyone!



Perfect stack! Looks amazing!


----------



## auntynat

Beautiful!


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> Lovely on you and looks great with Onyx too [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]











sheanabelle said:


> So lovely!











Luxelifemomma said:


> Perfect stack! Looks amazing!



Thank you Natalie, sheanabelle and Luxelifemomma for all your kind comments. I appreciate it!


----------



## partialtopink

I really can't decide if I want the YG with diamonds or without.

This question has probably been beaten to death, but for those who wear their Un Clou with their Love -- does it really scratch the bracelets up?


----------



## sailorstripes

birkin10600 said:


> So happy to share what I got this Christmas, my Juste un clou bracelet with diamonds. Thanks for letting me share!


Congratulations. Lucky lady! Looks great on you. I love it with diamonds!


----------



## OKComputer

In case anyone is interested in the double JuC ring, here is a pic of the rose gold one that I tried on today. I absolutely loved it, despite not being a huge fan of the bracelet.


----------



## birkin10600

sailorstripes said:


> Congratulations. Lucky lady! Looks great on you. I love it with diamonds!



Thank you sailorstripes! I love bling.


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you sailorstripes! I love bling.




Lol... +1 [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Sparkledolll

OKComputer said:


> In case anyone is interested in the double JuC ring, here is a pic of the rose gold one that I tried on today. I absolutely loved it, despite not being a huge fan of the bracelet.




Love your nails! [emoji16]


----------



## HERMEZ

Sweetyqbk said:


> Wow it's beautiful congrats, are they making the lower picture watch in a ladies size??? I was looking for it when I was looking for a watch, I really liked this Cartier but this size was just too big on me


i am trying to decide what JUC to get
I have a yellow gold no diamond love now and am thinking of adding the rose gold juc no diamonds 
or would u do a yg juc?? OR a rose with diamonds.. HELP - not sure i want to spend the money on the diamonds could take that extra money down the line for a tennis bracelet.


----------



## HERMEZ

mousdioufe said:


> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my roadster is my favorite watch so far...i cant let it go just yet!!! lmao


is your love bracelet, yg with diamonds or rg with diamonds
what do you think would go best with a yellow gold love?
i am getting the flu in two weeks and i don't know which one to pic
help


----------



## HERMEZ

pinkchampagne said:


> I really can't decide if I want the YG with diamonds or without.
> 
> This question has probably been beaten to death, but for those who wear their Un Clou with their Love -- does it really scratch the bracelets up?


what did you decide
i can't decide if i should get a yg juc or rg juc with or without diamonds!


----------



## HERMEZ

Hi!
Can I see a picture of this? I am thinking of getting the rose gold club to add to my yg love and i am so conflicted.. if i should do the slight contrast which i thought was cool or if should do a yellow gold.. HELP or do a rose or yellow with diamonds.. I can't decide


----------



## OKComputer

Natalie j said:


> Love your nails! [emoji16]



Thanks


----------



## birkin10600

HERMEZ said:


> Hi!
> Can I see a picture of this? I am thinking of getting the rose gold club to add to my yg love and i am so conflicted.. if i should do the slight contrast which i thought was cool or if should do a yellow gold.. HELP or do a rose or yellow with diamonds.. I can't decide



I decided to get the yellow juc to match my love bracelet yellow gold.  Here's the photos. Hope this help.


----------



## impulsive

birkin10600 said:


> I decided to get the yellow juc to match my love bracelet yellow gold.  Here's the photos. Hope this help.




Love this!  I am about to get the Love bracelet and JUC with diamonds.  I can't decide if I want the plain Love or the one with 4 diamonds, to stack with JUC.  Or if I should get plain Love, 4 diamond Love, and diamond JUC and stack them all together.


----------



## theITbag

HERMEZ said:


> what did you decide
> 
> i can't decide if i should get a yg juc or rg juc with or without diamonds!




With diamonds, esp if your love does not have diamonds.


----------



## Sparkledolll

HERMEZ said:


> what did you decide
> 
> i can't decide if i should get a yg juc or rg juc with or without diamonds!




Well no one ever regrets getting diamonds.. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## lara0112

finally realised that the love is not for me so currently thinking about adding another JUC (WG) in the distant future


----------



## DA Club

HERMEZ said:


> i am trying to decide what JUC to get
> I have a yellow gold no diamond love now and am thinking of adding the rose gold juc no diamonds
> or would u do a yg juc?? OR a rose with diamonds.. HELP - not sure i want to spend the money on the diamonds could take that extra money down the line for a tennis bracelet.



I just posted this on the other thread that my biggest regret is not getting the JUC RG with diamonds. I went with the non diamond version. I ended up also getting a JUC with diamonds in WG a year later and love it so much. The diamonds in the JUC are so sparkly. So now I want to sell my RG JUC and put the funds toward a diamond version.


----------



## julemakeup

DA Club said:


> I just posted this on the other thread that my biggest regret is not getting the JUC RG with diamonds. I went with the non diamond version. I ended up also getting a JUC with diamonds in WG a year later and love it so much. The diamonds in the JUC are so sparkly. So now I want to sell my RG JUC and put the funds toward a diamond version.




I feel like I wrote this myself [emoji12]. I wished I purchase my rg juc with diamonds too [emoji29]. I am now debating on whether or not I should add a wg juc diamond to my existing stack. I'm hesitant because I'm afraid I will be over stacking.


----------



## birkin10600

impulsive said:


> Love this!  I am about to get the Love bracelet and JUC with diamonds.  I can't decide if I want the plain Love or the one with 4 diamonds, to stack with JUC.  Or if I should get plain Love, 4 diamond Love, and diamond JUC and stack them all together.


Just get both with diamonds more blings are just stunning. I love bling! &#128522;


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> Just get both with diamonds more blings are just stunning. I love bling! [emoji4]




Lol... Yes I agree. No one ever regrets getting diamonds [emoji16]


----------



## BalLVLover

julemakeup said:


> I feel like I wrote this myself [emoji12]. I wished I purchase my rg juc with diamonds too [emoji29]. I am now debating on whether or not I should add a wg juc diamond to my existing stack. I'm hesitant because I'm afraid I will be over stacking.




I've been having the same debate, I have the RG JUC ring with diamonds. I'd like the matching bracelet but didn't really want to pay the difference for the diamond version but was afraid of regretting that decision. I think after hearing that both of you wished you'd gotten the diamond version I will wait and get that one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## missyb

I have a pg juc with diamonds and I do not regret paying more for the diamonds I think the diamonds make the bracelet. I actually didn't like the plan juc on me at all then when I tried it on with diamonds I was in love.


----------



## HERMEZ

DA Club said:


> I just posted this on the other thread that my biggest regret is not getting the JUC RG with diamonds. I went with the non diamond version. I ended up also getting a JUC with diamonds in WG a year later and love it so much. The diamonds in the JUC are so sparkly. So now I want to sell my RG JUC and put the funds toward a diamond version.


do you have a picture? do u think rose gold diamonds would look good w plain gold


----------



## honhon

so pretty.....a perfect match, and classic, and never get tired of.  congrats


----------



## birkin10600

honhon said:


> so pretty.....a perfect match, and classic, and never get tired of.  congrats



Thank you honhon!  Happy New Year.


----------



## auntynat

birkin10600 said:


> I decided to get the yellow juc to match my love bracelet yellow gold.  Here's the photos. Hope this help.




Beautiful!


----------



## DA Club

julemakeup said:


> I feel like I wrote this myself [emoji12]. I wished I purchase my rg juc with diamonds too [emoji29]. I am now debating on whether or not I should add a wg juc diamond to my existing stack. I'm hesitant because I'm afraid I will be over stacking.





HERMEZ said:


> do you have a picture? do u think rose gold diamonds would look good w plain gold



Hi there, if you search my name either in this thread or the love thread I posted a pic of my stack of two JUCs and two Loves worn together. julemakeup, it is a little over stacking so I actually wear my diamond JUC on the other wrist.


----------



## julemakeup

DA Club said:


> Hi there, if you search my name either in this thread or the love thread I posted a pic of my stack of two JUCs and two Loves worn together. julemakeup, it is a little over stacking so I actually wear my diamond JUC on the other wrist.




Just saw the pics [emoji7][emoji7] it looks lovely but it does look a bit much with 2 juc. Sigh... I am really regretting my decision now [emoji24].

I went into vca the other day to try on this stack. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I feel like it doesn't look as bz as with 2 juc? What are your thoughts?


----------



## birkin10600

auntynat said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you auntynat! &#128522;


----------



## sjunky13

julemakeup said:


> Just saw the pics [emoji7][emoji7] it looks lovely but it does look a bit much with 2 juc. Sigh... I am really regretting my decision now [emoji24].
> 
> I went into vca the other day to try on this stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like it doesn't look as bz as with 2 juc? What are your thoughts?



I love all of those pieces, just not together. The Perlee needs to stand alone or with another thing to compliment it.
It looks too much imo.


----------



## sjunky13

I have a YG JUC and YG loves.
I want the diamond version so badly, but it is hard to pay another 5k for not that many diamonds. I was thinking to stack a thin blingy love in there ! 

I love the look of 2 loves and  JUC!


----------



## julemakeup

sjunky13 said:


> I love all of those pieces, just not together. The Perlee needs to stand alone or with another thing to compliment it.
> 
> It looks too much imo.




I agree that the diamond perlee is def a stand alone piece, but for some reason, I feel like it doesn't look as busy when compared to 2 juc and 2 loves at the same time. Either way, I think 3 is a hefty stack already and adding 1 more might be pushing it.


----------



## baghagg

julemakeup said:


> Just saw the pics [emoji7][emoji7] it looks lovely but it does look a bit much with 2 juc. Sigh... I am really regretting my decision now [emoji24].
> 
> I went into vca the other day to try on this stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like it doesn't look as bz as with 2 juc? What are your thoughts?



Beautiful!


----------



## DA Club

julemakeup said:


> Just saw the pics [emoji7][emoji7] it looks lovely but it does look a bit much with 2 juc. Sigh... I am really regretting my decision now [emoji24].
> 
> I went into vca the other day to try on this stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like it doesn't look as bz as with 2 juc? What are your thoughts?



I agree, it looks less busy than two JUCs. I like this together! But I also think you can wear the Perlee on the other arm too. So for the past two weeks I stack the two loves plus rose gold JUC on the right arm and the diamond WG JUC, Hermes diamond kelly and DeBeers bangle on the left. (You can kinda see my right arm stack in the background of this pic) Maybe you can do a different stack on your other arm?


----------



## pacificstar93

julemakeup said:


> Just saw the pics [emoji7][emoji7] it looks lovely but it does look a bit much with 2 juc. Sigh... I am really regretting my decision now [emoji24].
> 
> I went into vca the other day to try on this stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like it doesn't look as bz as with 2 juc? What are your thoughts?



I absolutely love the perlee - its one of my favourite pieces in my collection, but I agree that it would work better as a standalone piece and not as part of that stack


----------



## birkin10600

So in love with my JUC.


----------



## F.leur

I just want to share with you that picture. Thinking about adding the JUC to my current stack (love bracelet in pg and wg with 4 diamonds)


----------



## impulsive

^ so glad you posted this!!   I am thinking about the plain love, 4 diamond love and the JUC with diamonds all YG to stack together.  
I can't make up my mind on 1 or 2 loves with the diamond JUC.


----------



## F.leur

And here is the second option with the JUC without diamonds. Think it looks also very cool. 
I would recommend you to buy first the JUC with the plain love bracelet and add a second later if you miss something and you want to upgrade your stack.


----------



## impulsive

I can't make up my mind if I want the 4 diamond or plain Love if I only get 1 love.  Definitely JUC with diamonds.


----------



## F.leur

Many thanks for your opinion.
If you only go for one love I definitly would go for the diamonds.


----------



## birkin10600

f.leur said:


> and here is the second option with the juc without diamonds. Think it looks also very cool.
> I would recommend you to buy first the juc with the plain love bracelet and add a second later if you miss something and you want to upgrade your stack.











f.leur said:


> many thanks for your opinion.
> If you only go for one love i definitly would go for the diamonds.


+1 &#128521;


----------



## baghagg

F.leur said:


> I just want to share with you that picture. Thinking about adding the JUC to my current stack (love bracelet in pg and wg with 4 diamonds)



Love this!


----------



## gators

F.leur said:


> I just want to share with you that picture. Thinking about adding the JUC to my current stack (love bracelet in pg and wg with 4 diamonds)




This is my dream stack!!  This is gorgeous!


----------



## sjunky13

DA Club said:


> I agree, it looks less busy than two JUCs. I like this together! But I also think you can wear the Perlee on the other arm too. So for the past two weeks I stack the two loves plus rose gold JUC on the right arm and the diamond WG JUC, Hermes diamond kelly and DeBeers bangle on the left. (You can kinda see my right arm stack in the background of this pic) Maybe you can do a different stack on your other arm?



stunning!!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

DA Club said:


> I agree, it looks less busy than two JUCs. I like this together! But I also think you can wear the Perlee on the other arm too. So for the past two weeks I stack the two loves plus rose gold JUC on the right arm and the diamond WG JUC, Hermes diamond kelly and DeBeers bangle on the left. (You can kinda see my right arm stack in the background of this pic) Maybe you can do a different stack on your other arm?




Your stack is stunning! I normally wear my Perlee with my Loves but I am inspired to try it with my JUC [emoji6][emoji1]


----------



## Metrowestmama

julemakeup said:


> I feel like I wrote this myself [emoji12]. I wished I purchase my rg juc with diamonds too [emoji29]. I am now debating on whether or not I should add a wg juc diamond to my existing stack. I'm hesitant because I'm afraid I will be over stacking.



I got the WG non diamond version and don't regret it. I like the simplicity of my non diamond love and juc. The money I saved will go to a diamond bracelet that will give my stack bling and give me the flexibility in my jewelry wardrobe if I chose.


----------



## MSO13

Metrowestmama said:


> I got the WG non diamond version and don't regret it. I like the simplicity of my non diamond love and juc. The money I saved will go to a diamond bracelet that will give my stack bling and give me the flexibility in my jewelry wardrobe if I chose.



This is great to hear, I originally wanted just the PG or YG but then convinced myself I needed to get the diamond version but I love flexibility and would love to add a more delicate diamond bracelet for options. My work doesn't always allow me to be flashy and I worry that I wouldn't be able to wear the JUC all the time as I intend to. It's a big investment and I hate to get something that I don't feel comfortable wearing all the time.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love my "plain" gold JUC. I have a casual lifestyle so I think it suits my wardrobe better.


----------



## Caz71

lanasyogamama said:


> I love my "plain" gold JUC. I have a casual lifestyle so I think it suits my wardrobe better.



This is perfect


----------



## MyDogTink

lanasyogamama said:


> I love my "plain" gold JUC. I have a casual lifestyle so I think it suits my wardrobe better.




So classy and perfect Cartier styling. By the way, happy New Year!


----------



## Lots love

lanasyogamama said:


> I love my "plain" gold JUC. I have a casual lifestyle so I think it suits my wardrobe better.




I agree with u I too have casual lifestyle I love the plain look thank you for sharing I always love looking at other people looks so yummy [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## AnnaKian

Last year I was debating between plain JUC or with diamonds...In the end I choose plain, because my Loves already had diamonds...I think/hope I made the right decision...!


----------



## AnnaKian

lanasyogamama said:


> I love my "plain" gold JUC. I have a casual lifestyle so I think it suits my wardrobe better.



Beautiful Lana!


----------



## noreen_uk

AnnaKian said:


> View attachment 3232782
> 
> 
> Last year I was debating between plain JUC or with diamonds...In the end I choose plain, because my Loves already had diamonds...I think/hope I made the right decision...!



love your stacks


----------



## birkin10600

AnnaKian said:


> View attachment 3232782
> 
> 
> Last year I was debating between plain JUC or with diamonds...In the end I choose plain, because my Loves already had diamonds...I think/hope I made the right decision...!



I have a question. Should I wear my love and juc the same way as in the picture of AnnaKian.  I wore it the other way ( the picture i gonna post it now) I noticed tiny ding on the nail head and on the edge of my love bracelet too. :o Please help.


----------



## birkin10600

Which stacking do you think will cause lesser scratch and ding on both bracelet? The first photo or the second one? I need your help lovely ladies. I love the look of these two stack together but worried of the scratches and ding on the nail head of the juc. Thank you so much in advance for your help and input. &#128525;&#128538;&#128536;


----------



## pr3980

looks great birkin, i like the way it sits on your wrist, can i ask , what size is your wrist and bracelets?


----------



## pr3980

looks great, like the way it sits on your wrist, what size is your wrist and bracelets?


----------



## pr3980

Looks great, like the way it sits on your wrist, what size is your wrist and bracelets?


----------



## birkin10600

pr3980 said:


> Looks great, like the way it sits on your wrist, what size is your wrist and bracelets?



Thank you.&#128522; My wrist is 15cm. Love bracelet is size 17 and Juc is 16.


----------



## lanasyogamama

birkin10600 said:


> Which stacking do you think will cause lesser scratch and ding on both bracelet? The first photo or the second one? I need your help lovely ladies. I love the look of these two stack together but worried of the scratches and ding on the nail head of the juc. Thank you so much in advance for your help and input. &#128525;&#128538;&#128536;



I was getting the same dinging when I wore my stack the first way you showed, so I switched to your second way.


----------



## birkin10600

lanasyogamama said:


> I was getting the same dinging when I wore my stack the first way you showed, so I switched to your second way.



lanasyogamama, do you mean this stack is better?


----------



## birkin10600

lanasyogamama said:


> I love my "plain" gold JUC. I have a casual lifestyle so I think it suits my wardrobe better.



lanasyogamama, in your opinion this way (your photo) is better stack,  preventing ding and scratches?


----------



## keevs1995

birkin10600 said:


> Which stacking do you think will cause lesser scratch and ding on both bracelet? The first photo or the second one? I need your help lovely ladies. I love the look of these two stack together but worried of the scratches and ding on the nail head of the juc. Thank you so much in advance for your help and input. [emoji7][emoji9][emoji8]




Either way, since you stack bracelets ( I do to), you just have to resign to the fact that there will be scratches. If nailhead is closest to the Love, you'll see scratches on the side. If you stack with the nailhead away from the Love, the pointy tip will go over the Love and scratch the top part.


----------



## baghagg

Do two Loves scratch each other?


----------



## birkin10600

keevs1995 said:


> Either way, since you stack bracelets ( I do to), you just have to resign to the fact that there will be scratches. If nailhead is closest to the Love, you'll see scratches on the side. If you stack with the nailhead away from the Love, the pointy tip will go over the Love and scratch the top part.



Thank you keevs! So either way it will scratch. I am thinking putting  something, a leather hermes bracelet in between to prevent it. Problem solved. &#128540;


----------



## keevs1995

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you keevs! So either way it will scratch. I am thinking putting  something, a leather hermes bracelet in between to prevent it. Problem solved. [emoji12]




Definitely a good option!


----------



## LVoeletters

lanasyogamama said:


> I love my "plain" gold JUC. I have a casual lifestyle so I think it suits my wardrobe better.




I love how lux gold without stones looks, so streamlined and elegant. Lovely as always LYG!


----------



## lanasyogamama

birkin10600 said:


> lanasyogamama, do you mean this stack is better?



Yes, this is better.  When I had it the other way, one side of the nail head was getting flat.


----------



## luvmy3girls

birkin10600 said:


> Which stacking do you think will cause lesser scratch and ding on both bracelet? The first photo or the second one? I need your help lovely ladies. I love the look of these two stack together but worried of the scratches and ding on the nail head of the juc. Thank you so much in advance for your help and input. [emoji7][emoji9][emoji8]




I like the look of the first stack


----------



## MichelleD

AnnaKian said:


> View attachment 3232782
> 
> 
> Last year I was debating between plain JUC or with diamonds...In the end I choose plain, because my Loves already had diamonds...I think/hope I made the right decision...!


Beautiful. I am still lusting for a JUC but I am finding 3 LOVES on one wrist to be quite heavy (and annoying at times) and am deathly afraid to scratch up my BB to wear it on the other wrist.  Meanwhile, I will live vicariously through you all.


----------



## AnnaKian

noreen_uk said:


> love your stacks




Thank you!


----------



## AnnaKian

MichelleD said:


> Beautiful. I am still lusting for a JUC but I am finding 3 LOVES on one wrist to be quite heavy (and annoying at times) and am deathly afraid to scratch up my BB to wear it on the other wrist.  Meanwhile, I will live vicariously through you all.



Thank you! 

I am lusting for a third Love, but also afraid it will be too heavy or too over the top. ( Less is more, or perhaps with Loves and JUCS more is more? )

Which color of JUC would you like? Are your Loves WG YG RG?
The big pro of the JUC is that you can take it of, I do that every day!


----------



## Metrowestmama

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you keevs! So either way it will scratch. I am thinking putting  something, a leather hermes bracelet in between to prevent it. Problem solved. &#128540;



Until you bump your wrist on something. The fact is, if you wear them, they will get scratched. Just enjoy.


----------



## birkin10600

Metrowestmama said:


> Until you bump your wrist on something. The fact is, if you wear them, they will get scratched. Just enjoy.



Thank you for your great input. Yes,  I'll wear it and enjoy, forget about the scratches. &#128518;


----------



## MichelleD

AnnaKian said:


> View attachment 3232782
> 
> 
> Last year I was debating between plain JUC or with diamonds...In the end I choose plain, because my Loves already had diamonds...I think/hope I made the right decision...!





AnnaKian said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am lusting for a third Love, but also afraid it will be too heavy or too over the top. ( Less is more, or perhaps with Loves and JUCS more is more? )
> 
> Which color of JUC would you like? Are your Loves WG YG RG?
> The big pro of the JUC is that you can take it of, I do that every day!



In the spirit of transparency, I think my SO bought me another Love for xmas because he didn't know what else to get. I would have preferred the JUC but knowing him, he probably doesn't like them. lol Wearing two took some getting use to but eventually I stopped noticing them.  Three is shut heavy, noisy and I find myself readjusting them an awful lot. It's only been two weeks so I am desperately hoping I will eventually forget I have them on.

I have 1 plain WG, 1 plain RG and 1 4 diamond WG.  I have no idea which color JUC I would want at this point.  My BB is rose gold with diamonds. I would have to try them out to see what looks best but I am not so sure that I will ever own one right now.   I think I am done with Cartier at the moment and I am just fine with permanently.  The only jewelry I am still truly lusting for these days is a RG Martin Katz microband or two. But I haven't quite wrapped my mind around spending $5,000 for 2 rings the width of a dime. However, they are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## birkin10600

MichelleD said:


> In the spirit of transparency, I think my SO bought me another Love for xmas because he didn't know what else to get. I would have preferred the JUC but knowing him, he probably doesn't like them. lol Wearing two took some getting use to but eventually I stopped noticing them.  Three is shut heavy, noisy and I finyoud myself readjusting them an awful lot. It's only been two weeks so I am desperately hoping I will eventually forget I have them on.
> 
> I have 1 plain WG, 1 plain RG and 1 4 diamond WG.  I have no idea which color JUC I would want at this point.  My BB is rose gold with diamonds. I would have to try them out to see what looks best but I am not so sure that I will ever own one right now.   I think I am done with Cartier at the moment and I am just fine with permanently.  The only jewelry I am still truly lusting for these days is a RG Martin Katz microband or two. But I haven't quite wrapped my mind around spending $5,000 for 2 rings the width of a dime. However, they are BEAUTIFUL!



You have nice collection.  You can add JUC in yellow gold with or without diamonds. &#128521;


----------



## MichelleD

birkin10600 said:


> You have nice collection.  You can add JUC in yellow gold with or without diamonds. &#128521;



Why thank you .


----------



## birkin10600

MichelleD said:


> Why thank you .



Love the look of the love and juc stack together.


----------



## birkin10600

keevs1995 said:


> Definitely a good option!



Here's the option I was thinking about, with Hermes Hapi 3 bracelet. What do you think lovely ladies? Do you like the look?


----------



## birkin10600

Sorry, here's the photo. This will help to prevent dings and scratches both the love and juc bracelets.


----------



## pacificstar93

lanasyogamama said:


> Yes, this is better.  When I had it the other way, one side of the nail head was getting flat.



Lanasyogamama, may I ask what you mean by 'one side of the nail head was getting flat'? 

I have just started to wear my LOVE and JUC together 24 7 rather than removing the JUC each time I wear it because it is just too difficult for me to remove, but now I'm worried that this may not be the best thing to do.

Thanks so much


----------



## Lots love

pacificstar93 said:


> Lanasyogamama, may I ask what you mean by 'one side of the nail head was getting flat'?
> 
> I have just started to wear my LOVE and JUC together 24 7 rather than removing the JUC each time I wear it because it is just too difficult for me to remove, but now I'm worried that this may not be the best thing to do.
> 
> Thanks so much




I've had mine a year now no problem with it mine does have scratches on top of the nail because it's stick up if that makes sense it's fine they are solid gold and you get what u pay for quality enjoy it [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## lanasyogamama

pacificstar93 said:


> Lanasyogamama, may I ask what you mean by 'one side of the nail head was getting flat'?
> 
> I have just started to wear my LOVE and JUC together 24 7 rather than removing the JUC each time I wear it because it is just too difficult for me to remove, but now I'm worried that this may not be the best thing to do.
> 
> Thanks so much



It's pretty subtle,  but where the arrow is pointing is a little flat from where it used to hit the Love.


----------



## pacificstar93

Lots love said:


> I've had mine a year now no problem with it mine does have scratches on top of the nail because it's stick up if that makes sense it's fine they are solid gold and you get what u pay for quality enjoy it [emoji178][emoji178]



Thank you, Lots love. I don't mind a few scratches here and there, if that's the worst that's going to happen. My LOVE certainly has plenty!


----------



## pacificstar93

lanasyogamama said:


> It's pretty subtle,  but where the arrow is pointing is a little flat from where it used to hit the Love.



Oh my goodness! It does look a little flatter, but I wouldn't have noticed if you hadn't pointed it out. They do tend to crash into each other if you're not careful. It hasn't spoiled the beauty of the piece in any way though. Thank you for posting this pic


----------



## Lots love

lanasyogamama said:


> It's pretty subtle,  but where the arrow is pointing is a little flat from where it used to hit the Love.




I see its worn one side wow ok I just looked at mine seems fine maybe can bring it to them maybe then can fix it I'm so sorry about yours [emoji17] it shows its loved and worn everyday


----------



## keevs1995

birkin10600 said:


> Sorry, here's the photo. This will help to prevent dings and scratches both the love and juc bracelets.




This look can potentially be cohesive. Depends on other accessories and what one is wearing. Are you looking for a daily stack?


----------



## lanasyogamama

pacificstar93 said:


> Oh my goodness! It does look a little flatter, but I wouldn't have noticed if you hadn't pointed it out. They do tend to crash into each other if you're not careful. It hasn't spoiled the beauty of the piece in any way though. Thank you for posting this pic





Lots love said:


> I see its worn one side wow ok I just looked at mine seems fine maybe can bring it to them maybe then can fix it I'm so sorry about yours [emoji17] it shows its loved and worn everyday




Thanks ladies.  It doesn't bother me, but I didn't want it to get any worse.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Caz71 said:


> This is perfect





MyDogTink said:


> So classy and perfect Cartier styling. By the way, happy New Year!





Lots love said:


> I agree with u I too have casual lifestyle I love the plain look thank you for sharing I always love looking at other people looks so yummy [emoji178][emoji178]





AnnaKian said:


> Beautiful Lana!



Thanks so much ladies, I love them.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Funny story, I saw a woman at a restaurant yesterday, and she could have been my... older cousin?  We had on the same color sweater and pants, both blond hair, wearing glasses, and she had 2 Loves and a JUC, and I have my one of each.  I ALMOST approached her, but I didn't get the right vibe from her.


----------



## Aurora077

einseine said:


> I posted this pic in the Love Bracelet thread, but I should post it here, too!
> 
> My new PG 4-diamond Love, PG Perlee Signature and PG JUC with diamonds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847037



Such a GREAT look !!


----------



## baghagg

einseine said:


> I posted this pic in the Love Bracelet thread, but I should post it here, too!
> 
> My new PG 4-diamond Love, PG Perlee Signature and PG JUC with diamonds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847037



How did I miss this! ?  I have the same stack,  simply beautiful!


----------



## einseine

Aurora077 said:


> Such a GREAT look !!



Thank you so much Aurora!



baghagg said:


> How did I miss this! ?  I have the same stack,  simply beautiful!



Oh, you have the same stack???  Actually,,,, I may sell the Perlee Signature because I love Love and JUC a lot more!  I want WG JUC with diamonds!


----------



## birkin10600

keevs1995 said:


> This look can potentially be cohesive. Depends on other accessories and what one is wearing. Are you looking for a daily stack?



I wear my love 24/7 but not the JUC. I don't think I wear both as daily stock.


----------



## Aurora077

Does the JUC clash a lot with the LOVE? I just love the pave version JUC but I'm worried it would rub against my love and damage the diamonds..


----------



## Lots love

Aurora077 said:


> Does the JUC clash a lot with the LOVE? I just love the pave version JUC but I'm worried it would rub against my love and damage the diamonds..




Diamonds are very strong stones so gold special 18k gold is soft so only concern would be diamonds scratching the gold I would put spacer in between the two bracelets
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 like this if u want


----------



## einseine

birkin10600 said:


> lanasyogamama, do you mean this stack is better?



I'll try this stack 24/7.


----------



## AnnaKian

einseine said:


> Thank you so much Aurora!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you have the same stack???  Actually,,,, I may sell the Perlee Signature because I love Love and JUC a lot more!  I want WG JUC with diamonds!




I tried on WG JUC w diamonds recently, it's a STUNNING piece!

I  JUC paired with one or two Loves...


----------



## AnnaKian

I posted this in the Hermes thread as well and thought it would be nice to show here as well...


----------



## FairGrape

AnnaKian said:


> I posted this in the Hermes thread as well and thought it would be nice to show here as well...


So beautiful on you!


----------



## einseine

AnnaKian said:


> I posted this in the Hermes thread as well and thought it would be nice to show here as well...



Hi Annakian!  Oh, you have bought a JUC!!!  Congratulations!!!  I really love JUC.  I will try on WG one at the boutique next time


----------



## sjunky13

AnnaKian said:


> I posted this in the Hermes thread as well and thought it would be nice to show here as well...



 stunning


----------



## AnnaKian

FairGrape said:


> So beautiful on you!



Thank you! 



einseine said:


> Hi Annakian!  Oh, you have bought a JUC!!!  Congratulations!!!  I really love JUC.  I will try on WG one at the boutique next time



Hi Einseine! Thank you, I love your RG diamond JUC too, you have such a beautiful jewelry collection!
I was debating between JUCS RG plain and WG w diamonds. Thought I would be satisfied with the RG plain because my Loves already have diamonds. Although I love my choice, still thinking about getting the WG diamonds too...It will look stunning on you, I'm sure! :graucho



sjunky13 said:


> stunning



Thanks sjunky!


----------



## condor999

I recently got the rose gold juc and I LOVE it. Some people are concerned when stacking it. I stack it with a Tiffany t bracelet and to prevent the juc head from being scratched by the T I cut a little bit of that clear film you use to protect your cell phone. I can barely see it. No one notices and I know my juc is protected.


----------



## Lots love

condor999 said:


> I recently got the rose gold juc and I LOVE it. Some people are concerned when stacking it. I stack it with a Tiffany t bracelet and to prevent the juc head from being scratched by the T I cut a little bit of that clear film you use to protect your cell phone. I can barely see it. No one notices and I know my juc is protected.




That's good idea can u post pictures please


----------



## Lots love

AnnaKian said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Einseine! Thank you, I love your RG diamond JUC too, you have such a beautiful jewelry collection!
> 
> I was debating between JUCS RG plain and WG w diamonds. Thought I would be satisfied with the RG plain because my Loves already have diamonds. Although I love my choice, still thinking about getting the WG diamonds too...It will look stunning on you, I'm sure! :graucho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sjunky!




I love the white gold juc diamonds too I which I got one too but maybe if I win the lotto or I could exchange one for another . but I'm happy with what I have [emoji76]. but I have seen other people with two loves and two juc it's too much .I think two loves and one juc would be perfect stacking .2 juc together looks too much they lose that special look they have . so that my opinion I think it looks cluttered together, the designer who made them wears one of each . maybe they will come out with something else that's really cool looking too .I don't me to offend anyone everyone has there own taste and preference.


----------



## condor999

Sure here are some pics to show how the T can scratch and the film I put on the juc to protect it. There's some slight faint scratches from before I put the film on. I wear it 24/7 and no probs in the shower or anything. It's been on for about 2 months so might be time to change it


----------



## Lots love

condor999 said:


> Sure here are some pics to show how the T can scratch and the film I put on the juc to protect it. There's some slight faint scratches from before I put the film on. I wear it 24/7 and no probs in the shower or anything. It's been on for about 2 months so might be time to change it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241472
> View attachment 3241473
> View attachment 3241474




Wow u can't tell either what a good idea love your pink gold looks amazing on you thank u for sharing


----------



## Metrowestmama

Lots love said:


> I think two loves and one juc would be perfect stacking .2 juc together looks too much they lose that special look they have . so that my opinion I think it looks cluttered together, the designer who made them wears one of each . maybe they will come out with something else that's really cool looking too .I don't me to offend anyone everyone has there own taste and preference.



I love everyone's individuality but generally, I agree with this. I love two loves with the JUC tucked in the middle. Perfecto!


----------



## phillj12

birkin10600 said:


> lanasyogamama, do you mean this stack is better?




Omg...I LOVE the JUC w/diamonds!!! This forum led to my obsession with the Love...and I now have the 4 diamond Love. Don't know how much longer I can resist the JUC! Thought I may want to branch out from Cartier and do a tennis bracelet or diamond bangles...but gosh, I keep drooling over the JUC/LOVE combo...any thoughts on whether I should branch out or stick with the JUC??


----------



## Lots love

phillj12 said:


> Omg...I LOVE the JUC w/diamonds!!! This forum led to my obsession with the Love...and I now have the 4 diamond Love. Don't know how much longer I can resist the JUC! Thought I may want to branch out from Cartier and do a tennis bracelet or diamond bangles...but gosh, I keep drooling over the JUC/LOVE combo...any thoughts on whether I should branch out or stick with the JUC??




Go with juc plain do it want take away from your love with diamonds


----------



## Lots love

Metrowestmama said:


> I love everyone's individuality but generally, I agree with this. I love two loves with the JUC tucked in the middle. Perfecto!




Thank u so much [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## AnnaKian

Metrowestmama said:


> I love everyone's individuality but generally, I agree with this. I love two loves with the JUC tucked in the middle. Perfecto!





Lots love said:


> I love the white gold juc diamonds too I which I got one too but maybe if I win the lotto or I could exchange one for another . but I'm happy with what I have [emoji76]. but I have seen other people with two loves and two juc it's too much .I think two loves and one juc would be perfect stacking .2 juc together looks too much they lose that special look they have . so that my opinion I think it looks cluttered together, the designer who made them wears one of each . maybe they will come out with something else that's really cool looking too .I don't me to offend anyone everyone has there own taste and preference.




I think you both ladies are right...2 JUCS worn together with 2 Loves might be too over the top for me too.
I  would wear WG diamond JUC and Love in winter and RG JUC and Love in Summer!

OR...maybe no other JUC but another full diamond RG Love....! I just love Cartier!


----------



## Lots love

AnnaKian said:


> I think you both ladies are right...2 JUCS worn together with 2 Loves might be too over the top for me too.
> 
> I  would wear WG diamond JUC and Love in winter and RG JUC and Love in Summer!
> 
> 
> 
> OR...maybe no other JUC but another full diamond RG Love....! I just love Cartier!




Me too I love there collection I love yours [emoji8] you are lucky to be able to switch color gold that's good idea too &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## AnnaKian

Lots love said:


> Me too I love there collection I love yours [emoji8] you are lucky to be able to switch color gold that's good idea too &#129303;&#129303;



I appreciate your opinion/honesty that 2 JUCS would be too much with 2 Loves all stacked together. (at least for me)

Love your beautiful Cartier collection too, we both are lucky and happy girls indeed!


----------



## Lots love

AnnaKian said:


> I appreciate your opinion/honesty that 2 JUCS would be too much with 2 Loves all stacked together. (at least for me)
> 
> 
> 
> Love your beautiful Cartier collection too, we both are lucky and happy girls indeed!




Yes we are I'm very blessed to have our collection I love that we appreciate it thank u for your kind words [emoji135]&#127996;[emoji135]&#127996;


----------



## einseine

AnnaKian said:


> I think you both ladies are right...2 JUCS worn together with 2 Loves might be too over the top for me too.
> I  would wear WG diamond JUC and Love in winter and RG JUC and Love in Summer!
> 
> OR...maybe no other JUC but another full diamond RG Love....! I just love Cartier!



WG in winter and RG in Summer... Really?  I may feel the opposite.
But I agree we need both WG and RG/YG bracelets.  I sold my WG 4-diamond one and purchased PG 4-diamond one, which I don't regret.  Because I wanted a larger size.  I had been happy with my PG Love and JUC until I got my EC diamond e-ring last month.  To pair with clean transparent white look of emerald cut diamond, I need WG JUC pieces(ring and bracelet)


----------



## theITbag

birkin10600 said:


> I decided to get the yellow juc to match my love bracelet yellow gold.  Here's the photos. Hope this help.




Perfection!  Wear in good health!


----------



## birkin10600

theITbag said:


> Perfection!  Wear in good health!



Thank you theITbag!


----------



## AnnaKian

einseine said:


> WG in winter and RG in Summer... Really?  I may feel the opposite.
> But I agree we need both WG and RG/YG bracelets.  I sold my WG 4-diamond one and purchased PG 4-diamond one, which I don't regret.  Because I wanted a larger size.  I had been happy with my PG Love and JUC until I got my EC diamond e-ring last month.  To pair with clean transparent white look of emerald cut diamond, I need WG JUC pieces(ring and bracelet)



Wow, you got an emerald cut diamond ring? Did you do any reveal? It's one of my favorite cuts! 
YES YES I agree you need WG pieces to go with your new ring! WG diamond JUC would be perfect!


----------



## einseine

AnnaKian said:


> Wow, you got an emerald cut diamond ring? Did you do any reveal? It's one of my favorite cuts!
> YES YES I agree you need WG pieces to go with your new ring! WG diamond JUC would be perfect!



I went to the boutique and tried on JUC double ring with diamonds.  I thought the diamonds were too small!!!  I would consider the plain one or the pave version perhaps.  And they had only the plain WG JUC in my size.  I did not like the WG one before, but I liked it!!!  I will definitely purchase the WG one with diamonds some time!  I have not yet revealed my emerald cut diamond e-ring!  I LOOOOOVE IT!  I keep my Tiffany classic setting solitaire, but I have not worn it since I got my EC ring.  I took some pics, but it was VERY difficult to take a good pic of the emerald cut diamond.  I may reveal in the future


----------



## AnnaKian

einseine said:


> I went to the boutique and tried on JUC double ring with diamonds.  I thought the diamonds were too small!!!  I would consider the plain one or the pave version perhaps.  And they had only the plain WG JUC in my size.  I did not like the WG one before, but I liked it!!!  I will definitely purchase the WG one with diamonds some time!  I have not yet revealed my emerald cut diamond e-ring!  I LOOOOOVE IT!  I keep my Tiffany classic setting solitaire, but I have not worn it since I got my EC ring.  I took some pics, but it was VERY difficult to take a good pic of the emerald cut diamond.  I may reveal in the future



Although I love your RG diamond JUC, I have always loved your WG diamond Love a little bit more ....WG color looks just beautiful on you skin tone imo!

I am thrilled and happy for you that you love your new ring so much! One day I hope to have an emerald cut too...very sophisticated and elegant! My problem is that I like it in larger carat weight, so that means saving for a loooong time for me (or better my husband )

Hopefully you will get a chance to try on the WG diamond JUC. It's absolutely stunning, believe me!


----------



## bbb007

I saw this Juste un Clou Cartier bracelet online, but I'm not convinced it's authentic. Anyone know them well. I doubt it's the recent edition (since 2012), because of the placement of the "Cartier". Also, the mark (the diamond shape at the end), looks a little to fat to be the original. And with the serial number, the letters and the numbers seem to be too close (are there too many numbers for this model, too?). Than you in advance!


----------



## Storm Spirit

bbb007 said:


> I saw this Juste un Clou Cartier bracelet online, but I'm not convinced it's authentic. Anyone know them well. I doubt it's the recent edition (since 2012), because of the placement of the "Cartier". Also, the mark (the diamond shape at the end), looks a little to fat to be the original. And with the serial number, the letters and the numbers seem to be too close (are there too many numbers for this model, too?). Than you in advance!



I'm not familiar with the JUC, but don't Cartier serial numbers (at least for jewellery) have 6 characters in total?


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lots love said:


> Diamonds are very strong stones so gold special 18k gold is soft so only concern would be diamonds scratching the gold I would put spacer in between the two bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like this if u want



I love how you wear yours with the bead bracelets!

I like the JUC but haven't considered getting one until recently... This forum is so bad for me, lol


----------



## einseine

AnnaKian said:


> Although I love your RG diamond JUC, I have always loved your WG diamond Love a little bit more ....WG color looks just beautiful on you skin tone imo!
> 
> I am thrilled and happy for you that you love your new ring so much! One day I hope to have an emerald cut too...very sophisticated and elegant! My problem is that I like it in larger carat weight, so that means saving for a loooong time for me (or better my husband )
> 
> Hopefully you will get a chance to try on the WG diamond JUC. It's absolutely stunning, believe me!



Thank you for your kind words.  I had always thought WG did not look so good on me.  Besides, YG or PG looks better when get scratched compared to WG IMO.  But JUC is less likely to get scratched, so I will consider purchasing it!!!  How big your EC ring should be?  The size of the same 3 carat stones really vary.  Mine is over 3.5 and looks very nice on my finger.


----------



## AnnaKian

einseine said:


> Thank you for your kind words.  I had always thought WG did not look so good on me.  Besides, YG or PG looks better when get scratched compared to WG IMO.  But JUC is less likely to get scratched, so I will consider purchasing it!!!  How big your EC ring should be?  The size of the same 3 carat stones really vary.  Mine is over 3.5 and looks very nice on my finger.



Oh you don't think WG looks so good on you? Funny how tastes sometimes can be so different!
But PG is also very beautiful on you!
I am still obsessed with Cartier's Loves and JUCS; considering adding one more bracelet, either WG JUC diamonds or RG Love plain/full diamond....

My dream wish for an emerald cut ring would be something around 2.5 - 3.5 carat...but at the moment it is out of my reach, unfortunately....Maybe one day....my hubby promised to buy me one in future!

I think you might have my dream ring haha...Congrats, you are a very lucky girl, I am so happy for you!


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> WG in winter and RG in Summer... Really?  I may feel the opposite.
> 
> But I agree we need both WG and RG/YG bracelets.  I sold my WG 4-diamond one and purchased PG 4-diamond one, which I don't regret.  Because I wanted a larger size.  I had been happy with my PG Love and JUC until I got my EC diamond e-ring last month.  To pair with clean transparent white look of emerald cut diamond, I need WG JUC pieces(ring and bracelet)




I think the WG would look amazing with your pieces. I normally do not prefer white gold without a stone, but on you I think the other pieces of your collection will really blend seamlessly with white gold Cartier! Have you see the all pave? I die.


----------



## Lots love

Storm Spirit said:


> I love how you wear yours with the bead bracelets!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the JUC but haven't considered getting one until recently... This forum is so bad for me, lol




I know isn't it I love always looking at people collections they are all so different and gorgeous too thank you so much storm spirit


----------



## einseine

AnnaKian said:


> Although I love your RG diamond JUC, I have always loved your WG diamond Love a little bit more ....WG color looks just beautiful on you skin tone imo!
> 
> I am thrilled and happy for you that you love your new ring so much! One day I hope to have an emerald cut too...very sophisticated and elegant! My problem is that I like it in larger carat weight, so that means saving for a loooong time for me (or better my husband )
> 
> Hopefully you will get a chance to try on the WG diamond JUC. It's absolutely stunning, believe me!



It is very nice to know that you think WG looks great on me!  But, the main reason why I sold my WG 4-diamond Love was because I wanted a larger size.  Hope you will get your emerald cut diamond ring soon!!!  I really love how it sits on my finger.  Totally different look from my RB tiffany setting.


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> I think the WG would look amazing with your pieces. I normally do not prefer white gold without a stone, but on you I think the other pieces of your collection will really blend seamlessly with white gold Cartier! Have you see the all pave? I die.



Thank you LVoeletters!  You mean WG JUC without diamonds??  Yes, I may like it.   It is such a cool piece!  While, I am not so interested in all pave JUC bracelet because I don't think it looks good with my alternating EC/RB diamond bracelet.  I really don't like looking too much.  But, I may interested in all pave double ring.  I found this pic!


----------



## zaack

i have a deep scratch in my WG JUC!!!!and i got this past December. The scratch is about an inch long. I'm so worried/annoyed. Does anybody know if i polish it in the future it will come off?


----------



## pacificstar93

zaack said:


> i have a deep scratch in my WG JUC!!!!and i got this past December. The scratch is about an inch long. I'm so worried/annoyed. Does anybody know if i polish it in the future it will come off?


Cartier can polish it for you and this will usually remove most scratches, but it does depend on how deep the scratch is. Remember that you will be removing a fine layer of gold each time you polish your JUC through, so you don't want to do it too often.

I find that scratches on my JUC are far less noticeable than on my Love so I wouldn't worry about it too much. I'm sure you're the only person that has noticed it.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Just passing through Heathrow airport so I stopped by to try on the JUC rings again. I can't decide if I want RG or WG....


----------



## luvmy3girls

Natalie j said:


> Just passing through Heathrow airport so I stopped by to try on the JUC rings again. I can't decide if I want RG or WG....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255050




Gorgeous! I think I like the RG best on you. Looks good with your bracelet stack! [emoji7]


----------



## cheyi

Natalie j said:


> Just passing through Heathrow airport so I stopped by to try on the JUC rings again. I can't decide if I want RG or WG....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255050



Another vote for RG.


----------



## baghagg

Natalie j said:


> Just passing through Heathrow airport so I stopped by to try on the JUC rings again. I can't decide if I want RG or WG....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255050



They're both beautiful,  you really can't go wrong.   The RG is subtle and feminine and blends in more with your bangles;   the WG is "blingier" in the most beautiful way and is a standout in its own right,  joining together your wg pieces with your rg.


----------



## Sparkledolll

luvmy3girls said:


> Gorgeous! I think I like the RG best on you. Looks good with your bracelet stack! [emoji7]







cheyi said:


> Another vote for RG.







baghagg said:


> They're both beautiful,  you really can't go wrong.   The RG is subtle and feminine and blends in more with your bangles;   the WG is "blingier" in the most beautiful way and is a standout in its own right,  joining together your wg pieces with your rg.




Thank you for your opinions ladies! I am passing through Heathrow again next weekend so I have another week to think. The RG is 8:/: cheaper than WG not that I should let that sway me [emoji28][emoji16]


----------



## FairGrape

Natalie j said:


> Just passing through Heathrow airport so I stopped by to try on the JUC rings again. I can't decide if I want RG or WG....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255050


OMG that rose gold one is just amazing on you! Do let us know what you went with.


----------



## noreen_uk

Natalie j said:


> Just passing through Heathrow airport so I stopped by to try on the JUC rings again. I can't decide if I want RG or WG....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255050



i love your arm candy natalie ... both rings are gorgeous to me but i would prefer rg ... btw is it cheaper buying in heathrow?


----------



## Sparkledolll

noreen_uk said:


> i love your arm candy natalie ... both rings are gorgeous to me but i would prefer rg ... btw is it cheaper buying in heathrow?




Thanks Noreen! Yes, it's tax free at Heathrow so it's about 18:/: cheaper than buying it in a regular boutique. [emoji1]


----------



## numb

Natalie j said:


> Thanks Noreen! Yes, it's tax free at Heathrow so it's about 18:/: cheaper than buying it in a regular boutique. [emoji1]


Heathrow sells the yg juc bangle for £4125. The boutique sells it at £4950.


----------



## Sparkledolll

numb said:


> Heathrow sells the yg juc bangle for £4125. The boutique sells it at £4950.




Yep, definitely worth taking a trip. They don't even care if you're flying from London to Manchester, you will still get tax free so it's well worth it! [emoji1]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Natalie j said:


> Yep, definitely worth taking a trip. They don't even care if you're flying from London to Manchester, you will still get tax free so it's well worth it! [emoji1]



So do the Heathrow prices just count as "discounted" rather than "duty free" if the discount amounts are available when travelling within the UK/EU? I've been unsure about buying at T5 as didn't want to have to declare it when I got back.


----------



## uhpharm01

Natalie j said:


> Just passing through Heathrow airport so I stopped by to try on the JUC rings again. I can't decide if I want RG or WG....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255050



Just beautiful. &#128522;


----------



## Sparkledolll

DiamondsForever said:


> So do the Heathrow prices just count as "discounted" rather than "duty free" if the discount amounts are available when travelling within the UK/EU? I've been unsure about buying at T5 as didn't want to have to declare it when I got back.




No, it's the duty free price, not discount. They just don't care where you're flying to so everyone can get the tax free price.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Natalie j said:


> No, it's the duty free price, not discount. They just don't care where you're flying to so everyone can get the tax free price.



Ah I see.... More travel in the EU needed for me then!


----------



## FairGrape

My simple stack today. Can't get over how amazingly comfortable these are.


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

Hi Ladies!  I'm having a hard time deciding which bracelet to get to stack with my rg love.  Tried on rg JUC and wg love.  What do you think?  TIA


----------



## LoveBracelet

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I'm having a hard time deciding which bracelet to get to stack with my rg love.  Tried on rg JUC and wg love.  What do you think?  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272149
> View attachment 3272150
> View attachment 3272152



I really like the Love + JUC combo, simple, easy to wear and very classy.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I'm having a hard time deciding which bracelet to get to stack with my rg love.  Tried on rg JUC and wg love.  What do you think?  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272149
> View attachment 3272150
> View attachment 3272152




I like the 2 loves best.


----------



## sparklyprincess

Here is my stack [emoji4]


----------



## baghagg

sparklyprincess said:


> Here is my stack [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3272331



Simply stunning!


----------



## phillj12

sparklyprincess said:


> Here is my stack [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3272331




WOW!! Beautiful!


----------



## phillj12

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I'm having a hard time deciding which bracelet to get to stack with my rg love.  Tried on rg JUC and wg love.  What do you think?  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272149
> View attachment 3272150
> View attachment 3272152




I love both combos!! I have a Love and while i LOVE the look of multiple Loves on other people, I know I wouldn't be comfortable with two bracelets that stay on 24:7. So, I would go with the JUC (which I also love), so I could have some variety. You just can't go wrong with either!!!


----------



## sparklyprincess

baghagg said:


> Simply stunning!







phillj12 said:


> WOW!! Beautiful!




Thank you!


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

phillj12 said:


> I love both combos!! I have a Love and while i LOVE the look of multiple Loves on other people, I know I wouldn't be comfortable with two bracelets that stay on 24:7. So, I would go with the JUC (which I also love), so I could have some variety. You just can't go wrong with either!!!




Thank you, phillj!  I totally agree with you on getting some variety.  I think JUC is the winner.


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

luvmy3girls said:


> I like the 2 loves best.







LoveBracelet said:


> I really like the Love + JUC combo, simple, easy to wear and very classy.




Thank you ladies for your reply!  JUC is trendy and Classic.  I think I'm getting JUC this time.  Maybe add another love down the road? Haha


----------



## lovieluvslux

Natalie j said:


> Just passing through Heathrow airport so I stopped by to try on the JUC rings again. I can't decide if I want RG or WG....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255050


Beautiful! I like the RG on you.


----------



## Lots love

what u think of this look I'm loving &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Lots love

nice stack [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Lots love

sparklyprincess said:


> Here is my stack [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3272331




I love your stack looks amazing on you nice choice


----------



## marwaaa

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3274976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what u think of this look I'm loving &#129303;&#129303;




I'm loving your new stack Lots love! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

marwaaa said:


> I'm loving your new stack Lots love! [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you so much I appreciate it I've been looking for something that kind like looks amazing with my juc besides my loves I found it [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## kli0111

Does anyone wear a JUC ring with a matching bracelet? I have the JUC bracelet in yellow gold and would also love the ring. Do you think it would look good to wear them at the same time? I wear the bracelet on my left wrist but would wear the ring on my right hand. Thoughts?


----------



## marwaaa

Lots love said:


> Thank you so much I appreciate it I've been looking for something that kind like looks amazing with my juc besides my loves I found it [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]




Where'd you find this beautiful new addition?


----------



## Lots love

marwaaa said:


> Where'd you find this beautiful new addition?




From company out of New York I saw it miansai reeve cuff I love it the they have wonderful collection sales person said this would be the best to go with my Cartier collection he was right thank you so much
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji118]&#127995;[emoji294]&#65039;[emoji93]


----------



## LoveBracelet

Lots love said:


> From company out of New York I saw it miansai reeve cuff I love it the they have wonderful collection sales person said this would be the best to go with my Cartier collection he was right thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji118]&#127995;[emoji294]&#65039;[emoji93]



here you go -->
http://www.miansai.com/shop/reeve-cuff-sterling-silver-miansai


----------



## crazyforbag

hi Ladies, Can you give me some advises. I use the cartier measurement guide and my wrist is 15.5 cm. What is my size for the cartier juste un clou bracelet?? My brother will be travelling to UK and he can help me get it from there or at the airport. If it doesn't fit good can I exchange it from US boutique?
TIA


----------



## LoveBracelet

crazyforbag said:


> hi Ladies, Can you give me some advises. I use the cartier measurement guide and my wrist is 15.5 cm. What is my size for the cartier juste un clou bracelet?? My brother will be travelling to UK and he can help me get it from there or at the airport. If it doesn't fit good can I exchange it from US boutique?
> TIA



Your Love size is 17 meaning that your JUC size is 16, yes you can exchange it with the receipt. Anyway, double-check these information with the Cartier's customers service...


----------



## allure244

crazyforbag said:


> hi Ladies, Can you give me some advises. I use the cartier measurement guide and my wrist is 15.5 cm. What is my size for the cartier juste un clou bracelet?? My brother will be travelling to UK and he can help me get it from there or at the airport. If it doesn't fit good can I exchange it from US boutique?
> TIA



I have 15cm wrist and my love is 17. my juc size is 16 (usually just go down one number from your love bracelet size and that is your juc size if you want the same type of fit)


----------



## crazyforbag

allure244 said:


> I have 15cm wrist and my love is 17. my juc size is 16 (usually just go down one number from your love bracelet size and that is your juc size if you want the same type of fit)




Thanks!! I guess I can fit in the 16cm juc. 
I don't have love bracelet.


----------



## crazyforbag

LoveBracelet said:


> Your Love size is 17 meaning that your JUC size is 16, yes you can exchange it with the receipt. Anyway, double-check these information with the Cartier's customers service...




Thanks for your input!! 
Didn't know till you mention the Love bracelet, the measurement guide was for Love bracelet. I will check with customer service just incase I need to change a bigger size.


----------



## katya123

amazing love your collection


----------



## SunshineIsland

My pre loved it's brand new thanks for letting me share!!!!!


----------



## baghagg

SunshineIsland said:


> My pre loved it's brand new thanks for letting me share!!!!!



Simply beautiful!   Congratulations


----------



## SunshineIsland

baghagg said:


> Simply beautiful!   Congratulations


Thank you baghagg I am so happy


----------



## bulldog2011

SunshineIsland said:


> My pre loved it's brand new thanks for letting me share!!!!!


So amazing. Where did you buy it pre-owned? I'm trying to find good sources!


----------



## SunshineIsland

bulldog2011 said:


> So amazing. Where did you buy it pre-owned? I'm trying to find good sources!


Thank you I bought it on eBay


----------



## phillj12

SunshineIsland said:


> My pre loved it's brand new thanks for letting me share!!!!!




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## SunshineIsland

phillj12 said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you phillj12


----------



## Lots love

Thank you for letting me share my new look


----------



## SunshineIsland

Lots love said:


> Thank you for letting me share my new look



So beautiful !!


----------



## Lots love

SunshineIsland said:


> So beautiful !!



Thank you so much :*


----------



## Lots love

Tomorrow stack


----------



## Leo the Lion

elizshop said:


> i love both but bc u have the multi colored stones i think the plain juc works better.


+1


----------



## Leo the Lion

Lots love said:


> Tomorrow stack


So beautiful!


----------



## Lots love

Leo the Lion said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you so much [emoji2] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sparkledolll

crazyforbag said:


> hi Ladies, Can you give me some advises. I use the cartier measurement guide and my wrist is 15.5 cm. What is my size for the cartier juste un clou bracelet?? My brother will be travelling to UK and he can help me get it from there or at the airport. If it doesn't fit good can I exchange it from US boutique?
> TIA




My JUC is 16 and Love is 17. My wrist is 15cm [emoji1]


----------



## gators

Natalie j said:


> My JUC is 16 and Love is 17. My wrist is 15cm [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305843




Wow!  What a gorgeous stack!  Love your JUC's


----------



## uhpharm01

Natalie j said:


> My JUC is 16 and Love is 17. My wrist is 15cm [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305843



OMG! That's stack is off the chain. Always so beautiful.


----------



## Sparkledolll

gators said:


> Wow!  What a gorgeous stack!  Love your JUC's







uhpharm01 said:


> OMG! That's stack is off the chain. Always so beautiful.




Thank you ladies! Have a good weekend [emoji1]


----------



## Leo the Lion

Natalie j said:


> My JUC is 16 and Love is 17. My wrist is 15cm [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305843


Amazing!!! Love it &#9829;


----------



## Sparkledolll

Leo the Lion said:


> Amazing!!! Love it [emoji813]




Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## Leo the Lion

Losing sleep over these bracelets


----------



## LoveBracelet

Natalie j said:


> My JUC is 16 and Love is 17. My wrist is 15cm [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305843



Cool and wild stack, love it !!!


----------



## LoveBracelet

Leo the Lion said:


> Losing sleep over these bracelets



Just perfect !


----------



## SunshineIsland

Leo the Lion said:


> Losing sleep over these bracelets



Wow beautiful.


----------



## Bother Free

Diamond Juste Un Clou in YG


----------



## Bother Free

Taken at Cartier boutique


----------



## CATEYES

Bother Free said:


> Taken at Cartier boutique



Gorgeous!!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## CATEYES

Leo the Lion said:


> Losing sleep over these bracelets



Awesome stack!! &#128525;


----------



## Katewin56

Hi All. I have spent a small fortune building my Tiffany collection over the last few years. I recently discovered Cartier (owed in part to this web site!) and I wish I would have discovered it sooner! I am SO obsessed! Just wanted to share my first Cartier piece. The Rose Gold JUC with diamonds! 


I would like to add a white gold Love eventually, as I think it would go well with my e-ring and RG JUC!


----------



## Katewin56

Natalie j said:


> Just passing through Heathrow airport so I stopped by to try on the JUC rings again. I can't decide if I want RG or WG....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255050


 


What are the thin diamond bangles you are wearing? Love them! P.S. both the WG and RG pave JUC rings look amazing on you!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Katewin56 said:


> What are the thin diamond bangles you are wearing? Love them! P.S. both the WG and RG pave JUC rings look amazing on you!




Thanks! I bought the thin diamond bangles from a fine jewellery store called Kessaris in Athens while on holiday. I was considering getting Tiffany T bracelets but these are thinner and with more diamonds so I prefer them [emoji1]


----------



## Katewin56

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! I bought the thin diamond bangles from a fine jewellery store called Kessaris in Athens while on holiday. I was considering getting Tiffany T bracelets but these are thinner and with more diamonds so I prefer them [emoji1]


 
I have a Tiffany T in YG with diamonds, and I always feel like I wish it had more diamonds down each side!


----------



## Caz71

Katewin56 said:


> Hi All. I have spent a small fortune building my Tiffany collection over the last few years. I recently discovered Cartier (owed in part to this web site!) and I wish I would have discovered it sooner! I am SO obsessed! Just wanted to share my first Cartier piece. The Rose Gold JUC with diamonds!
> 
> 
> I would like to add a white gold Love eventually, as I think it would go well with my e-ring and RG JUC!


Looks great on u. Will go well with a wg love


----------



## Katewin56

Caz71 said:


> Looks great on u. Will go well with a wg love


 
Thank you! I can't stop staring at it!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Katewin56 said:


> I have a Tiffany T in YG with diamonds, and I always feel like I wish it had more diamonds down each side!




Lol Me too! I've tried the T on so many times and I like the design but that's what stopped me from buying it.


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> My JUC is 16 and Love is 17. My wrist is 15cm [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305843



Wow!!


----------



## purseinsanity

SunshineIsland said:


> My pre loved it's brand new thanks for letting me share!!!!!



Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

allure244 said:


> i have 15cm wrist and my love is 17. My juc size is 16 (usually just go down one number from your love bracelet size and that is your juc size if you want the same type of fit)



+1


----------



## purseinsanity

kli0111 said:


> does anyone wear a juc ring with a matching bracelet? I have the juc bracelet in yellow gold and would also love the ring. Do you think it would look good to wear them at the same time? I wear the bracelet on my left wrist but would wear the ring on my right hand. Thoughts?





tiffanyblue523 said:


> hi ladies!  I'm having a hard time deciding which bracelet to get to stack with my rg love.  Tried on rg juc and wg love.  What do you think?  Tia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272149
> View attachment 3272150
> View attachment 3272152



juc!


----------



## birkin10600

Bother Free said:


> Diamond Juste Un Clou in YG



Stunning.  Look lovely on you! &#128525;


----------



## Leo the Lion

Katewin56 said:


> Hi All. I have spent a small fortune building my Tiffany collection over the last few years. I recently discovered Cartier (owed in part to this web site!) and I wish I would have discovered it sooner! I am SO obsessed! Just wanted to share my first Cartier piece. The Rose Gold JUC with diamonds!
> 
> 
> I would like to add a white gold Love eventually, as I think it would go well with my e-ring and RG JUC!


 
WOW! Amazing piece, Big Congrats!!!


----------



## Katewin56

Leo the Lion said:


> WOW! Amazing piece, Big Congrats!!!


 
You're so kind! Thank you! I have a feeling this is the beginning of a beautiful relationship between me and Cartier!


----------



## birkin10600

Hope you ladies don't mind. Sharing my JUC and Love bracelet stack. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## phillj12

birkin10600 said:


> Hope you ladies don't mind. Sharing my JUC and Love bracelet stack. Thanks for letting me share.




Gorgeous combo!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Katewin56 said:


> You're so kind! Thank you! I have a feeling this is the beginning of a beautiful relationship between me and Cartier!


I have the same feeling and mine is slowly turning into an obsession


----------



## Leo the Lion

birkin10600 said:


> Hope you ladies don't mind. Sharing my JUC and Love bracelet stack. Thanks for letting me share.


 So beautiful!


----------



## Bother Free

CATEYES said:


> Gorgeous!!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


Thank you so much CATEYES!!!


----------



## Bother Free

birkin10600 said:


> Stunning.  Look lovely on you! &#128525;


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Bother Free

birkin10600 said:


> Hope you ladies don't mind. Sharing my JUC and Love bracelet stack. Thanks for letting me share.


Everything is perfect in this picture


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

I asked a while back whether I should add a JUC or another love to accompany my rg love.  I finally pull the trigger and bought the rg JUC for my 33th birthday.  I'm so in love with it!  It's weird that when I first saw the JUC bracelet, I thought it's just a bent nail.  Now it's growing on me!  Thank you ladies for your suggestions!


----------



## Bother Free

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> I asked a while back whether I should add a JUC or another love to accompany my rg love.  I finally pull the trigger and bought the rg JUC for my 33th birthday.  I'm so in love with it!  It's weird that when I first saw the JUC bracelet, I thought it's just a bent nail.  Now it's growing on me!  Thank you ladies for your suggestions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341181


Congrats Tiffanyblue!!! 
Beautiful RG JUC and RG Love &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
JUC definitely grew on me too. 

By the way, your Trinity ring is lovely!


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

Bother Free said:


> Congrats Tiffanyblue!!!
> 
> Beautiful RG JUC and RG Love [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> JUC definitely grew on me too.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, your Trinity ring is lovely!




Thank you!  Your diamond JUC is beautiful too!


----------



## Bother Free

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Thank you!  Your diamond JUC is beautiful too!


Thank you!


----------



## Lots love

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> I asked a while back whether I should add a JUC or another love to accompany my rg love.  I finally pull the trigger and bought the rg JUC for my 33th birthday.  I'm so in love with it!  It's weird that when I first saw the JUC bracelet, I thought it's just a bent nail.  Now it's growing on me!  Thank you ladies for your suggestions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341181


Congratulations look amazing on u [emoji8] [emoji257] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## koprincess

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> I asked a while back whether I should add a JUC or another love to accompany my rg love.  I finally pull the trigger and bought the rg JUC for my 33th birthday.  I'm so in love with it!  It's weird that when I first saw the JUC bracelet, I thought it's just a bent nail.  Now it's growing on me!  Thank you ladies for your suggestions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341181




I love this! I have a RG love and I want to add a RG JUC. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## blumster

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> I asked a while back whether I should add a JUC or another love to accompany my rg love.  I finally pull the trigger and bought the rg JUC for my 33th birthday.  I'm so in love with it!  It's weird that when I first saw the JUC bracelet, I thought it's just a bent nail.  Now it's growing on me!  Thank you ladies for your suggestions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341181



It's gorgeous on you- congratulations and happy birthday!


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

koprincess said:


> I love this! I have a RG love and I want to add a RG JUC. Thanks for sharing!!




Thank you!  You should definitely add it.


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

blumster said:


> It's gorgeous on you- congratulations and happy birthday!




Thank you!


----------



## chiquitapet

Well, this thread is dangerous.  It seems like because of all of you ladies with gorgeous bracelets I have to make my way to Cartier... I have been wearing a WG love cuff for over a year and half now 24/7 and I absolutely love it. I wear it stacked with other gold bracelets but I have just been convinced I 'need' a JUC for the perfect stack


----------



## marwaaa

I'll be traveling to Paris later in the summer and I wanted some advice. Should I wait an buy my rose gold JUC bracelet from Paris or should I purchase that from the US and make a smaller purchase in Paris? I'm just not sure what'll save me more considering the VAT. Thanks!


----------



## LoveBracelet

marwaaa said:


> I'll be traveling to Paris later in the summer and I wanted some advice. Should I wait an buy my rose gold JUC bracelet from Paris or should I purchase that from the US and make a smaller purchase in Paris? I'm just not sure what'll save me more considering the VAT. Thanks!


The price of the rose gold JUC would be 6600 euros - 12% (i.e. 6530$) if you buy it in Paris compared to 6800 $ plus taxe in the US.


----------



## marwaaa

LoveBracelet said:


> The price of the rose gold JUC would be 6600 euros - 12% (i.e. 6530$) if you buy it in Paris compared to 6800 $ plus taxe in the US.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Polaris32

Can someone confirm if the JUC with diamonds is thinner compare to the plain JUC?
Thanks.


----------



## LoveBracelet

Polaris32 said:


> Can someone confirm if the JUC with diamonds is thinner compare to the plain JUC?
> Thanks.


No,  it's exactly the same width 

Sent from my SM-T710 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Polaris32

Thanks, LoveBracelet for the response.  For some reason, when I look at others pics, the plain JUC nail head looks thicker and the body seems thicker as well than the JUC with diamonds.  Maybe it's the illusion,  the way the picture were taken.


----------



## chiquitapet

Finally got myself a RG JUC yesterday size 15 after long time of lusting. It's just beautiful! And my husband really likes it too which I'm happy about. I think it goes nicely with my WG love cuff size 17.


----------



## Lots love

chiquitapet said:


> Finally got myself a RG JUC yesterday size 15 after long time of lusting. It's just beautiful! And my husband really likes it too which I'm happy about. I think it goes nicely with my WG love cuff size 17.
> 
> View attachment 3391023


Yes it does congratulations on your gorgeous stack.[emoji134] good choice love the rose [emoji257] gold myself 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## **Chanel**

chiquitapet said:


> Finally got myself a RG JUC yesterday size 15 after long time of lusting. It's just beautiful! And my husband really likes it too which I'm happy about. I think it goes nicely with my WG love cuff size 17.
> 
> View attachment 3391023



Looks great on your wrist! Many congratulations and enjoy !


----------



## Makenna

Beautiful, looks great with your love, congrats!


----------



## Caz71

**Chanel** said:


> Looks great on your wrist! Many congratulations and enjoy [emoji2]!


Looking great with the cuff. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## celafusion

Been wanting the RG JUC for the longest time and decided to get it while visiting Singapore  I got the size 15 to go with my size 16 RG love. Soooo happy with my stack!


----------



## chiquitapet

Thank you so much ladies!

Your stack looks gorgeous celafusion!


----------



## AmFo5

Hi All, 
I'm so sorry for posting in the wrong forum but no one has responded in the authentic thread.  I'm looking to purchase a juste un clou and wanted to know if you ladies thought it looked authentic?

Seller: mr1999ghost
Ebay Listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...095824?hash=item3f65fe2bd0:g:h9QAAOSwMNxXVN6Q

So many thanks for your help on this!


----------



## Lots love

Well looks real to me.all the stamps are.correct.and plus you have everything including bill of sale which is good.congratulations you have a winner

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## iwantlv

Anyone regret getting the juc bracelet?
I have both love and juc bracelets. I got the juc cuz the love was annoying to screw back on and off. I thought the juc would be easier. However, the juc is actually a lot worse.
I have all these scratches on my arms and sores on my fingers from trying to take it off.


----------



## Fab41

iwantlv said:


> Anyone regret getting the juc bracelet?
> I have both love and juc bracelets. I got the juc cuz the love was annoying to screw back on and off. I thought the juc would be easier. However, the juc is actually a lot worse.
> I have all these scratches on my arms and sores on my fingers from trying to take it off.


I wear my juc with the tip pointing away and this way I can easily remove it one-handed even.. u need to press on both ends, one pressure upwards, one downwards.. I think I got that tip here on tpf.. even my SA was amazed coz she said it took her a while to figure out. With the tip pointing inwards, this is tougher..sore fingers n all


----------



## LovEmAll

celafusion said:


> Been wanting the RG JUC for the longest time and decided to get it while visiting Singapore  I got the size 15 to go with my size 16 RG love. Soooo happy with my stack!





chiquitapet said:


> Finally got myself a RG JUC yesterday size 15 after long time of lusting. It's just beautiful! And my husband really likes it too which I'm happy about. I think it goes nicely with my WG love cuff size 17.
> 
> View attachment 3391023



Beautiful stack ladies!  Congrats


----------



## iwantlv

Fab41 said:


> I wear my juc with the tip pointing away and this way I can easily remove it one-handed even.. u need to press on both ends, one pressure upwards, one downwards.. I think I got that tip here on tpf.. even my SA was amazed coz she said it took her a while to figure out. With the tip pointing inwards, this is tougher..sore fingers n all



Thanks. I tried this and it was easier to open than before. With the pointy part pointing away from me, it is harder to put on. However, taking it off is a lot easier.


----------



## uhpharm01

Is this bracelet comfortable  to wear all day long ? TIA


----------



## missyb

uhpharm01 said:


> Is this bracelet comfortable  to wear all day long ? TIA



Yes I wear it with my love 24/7
I'm bad I wear it to the beach and pool all the time. I do have it insured though(PG w/diamonds)


----------



## LovEmAll

missyb said:


> Yes I wear it with my love 24/7
> I'm bad I wear it to the beach and pool all the time. I do have it insured though(PG w/diamonds)



Agreed...I wear mine 24/7 too with my love.


----------



## PinkOlive

Does yellow gold come with diamonds at head and tip? Or just white gold and rose gold?


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

chiquitapet said:


> Finally got myself a RG JUC yesterday size 15 after long time of lusting. It's just beautiful! And my husband really likes it too which I'm happy about. I think it goes nicely with my WG love cuff size 17.
> 
> View attachment 3391023


Very pretty!!!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

PinkOlive said:


> Does yellow gold come with diamonds at head and tip? Or just white gold and rose gold?


I think you can look on the Cartier website to see all the nail rings and bracelets that are currently in production.  I warn you that there are lots of grails to be found there.


----------



## annanas

uhpharm01 said:


> Is this bracelet comfortable  to wear all day long ? TIA



Absolutely, even more so than the Love I find since it's thinner.  I either stack them or wear them on separate wrists.  I do Power Plate a lot and don't like to have them vibrating against each other when in a plank so I either move the JUC to the other arm or take it off entirely.


----------



## uhpharm01

annanas said:


> Absolutely, even more so than the Love I find since it's thinner.  I either stack them or wear them on separate wrists.  I do Power Plate a lot and don't like to have them vibrating against each other when in a plank so I either move the JUC to the other arm or take it off entirely.


Thanks.


----------



## allure244

PinkOlive said:


> Does yellow gold come with diamonds at head and tip? Or just white gold and rose gold?



Yes it does. I waited for the yellow gold version to
Be produced before getting the yellow gold JUC diamond bracelet. Wanted to match my yellow gold love [emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

My JUC Rose Gold  with my burmese black chic jadeite diamond cut bangle 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jpezmom

For those that have the JUC with diamonds, do you wear it 24/7?  Love to hear thoughts on wearability for all occasions, in particular more casual settings.  I think the diamond JUC is beautiful - trying to justify the purchase!!    Also considering a plain love to pair with a diamond JUC.  So inspired by all your photos!!


----------



## theITbag

jpezmom said:


> For those that have the JUC with diamonds, do you wear it 24/7?  Love to hear thoughts on wearability for all occasions, in particular more casual settings.  I think the diamond JUC is beautiful - trying to justify the purchase!!    Also considering a plain love to pair with a diamond JUC.  So inspired by all your photos!!



Yes. I wear it 24/7.  It is beautiful when paired with love.


----------



## missyb

jpezmom said:


> For those that have the JUC with diamonds, do you wear it 24/7?  Love to hear thoughts on wearability for all occasions, in particular more casual settings.  I think the diamond JUC is beautiful - trying to justify the purchase!!    Also considering a plain love to pair with a diamond JUC.  So inspired by all your photos!!



Yes 
I wear both my Pg diamond JUC and my yg diamond love 24/7 in the ocean/pool etc


----------



## jpezmom

theITbag said:


> Yes. I wear it 24/7.  It is beautiful when paired with love.





missyb said:


> Yes
> I wear both my Pg diamond JUC and my yg diamond love 24/7 in the ocean/pool etc



Thank you, theITbag and missyb, for the quick response!  Good to know that it's wearable in so many ways 24/7 - and paired with the love.  My husband liked it too but I wasn't sure if it would be practical for daily wear.   Oh no, I think it will be hard to walk away from the diamond JUC now!    I am considering the PG love plus PG diamond JUC and want to decide soon so that I can enjoy these beautiful pieces.


----------



## jpezmom

I just purchased my first Cartier piece - the pink gold JUC with diamonds!  I tried it on last week and fell in love.    It was on my mind the entire week.  I went back to the boutique yesterday to try on Tank watches, but the manager had me try on the JUC again.  As they say, "resistance is futile" and I left with a beautiful new bracelet.  (The watch will have to wait for another time...).  Thank you for all the photos and comments on this thread as they were all so helpful in motivating me to try the JUC on at all.  It was never a style I ever considered but you never know until you try. 

First photo was taken a week ago - I loved it as soon as I tried it on.  Second photo was from yesterday (lighting is a bit darker the beauty still shines through!).


----------



## theITbag

jpezmom said:


> I just purchased my first Cartier piece - the pink gold JUC with diamonds!  I tried it on last week and fell in love.    It was on my mind the entire week.  I went back to the boutique yesterday to try on Tank watches, but the manager had me try on the JUC again.  As they say, "resistance is futile" and I left with a beautiful new bracelet.  (The watch will have to wait for another time...).  Thank you for all the photos and comments on this thread as they were all so helpful in motivating me to try the JUC on at all.  It was never a style I ever considered but you never know until you try.
> 
> First photo was taken a week ago - I loved it as soon as I tried it on.  Second photo was from yesterday (lighting is a bit darker the beauty still shines through!).



Gorgeous!  Wear it in good health!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

jpezmom said:


> I just purchased my first Cartier piece - the pink gold JUC with diamonds!  I tried it on last week and fell in love.    It was on my mind the entire week.  I went back to the boutique yesterday to try on Tank watches, but the manager had me try on the JUC again.  As they say, "resistance is futile" and I left with a beautiful new bracelet.  (The watch will have to wait for another time...).  Thank you for all the photos and comments on this thread as they were all so helpful in motivating me to try the JUC on at all.  It was never a style I ever considered but you never know until you try.
> 
> First photo was taken a week ago - I loved it as soon as I tried it on.  Second photo was from yesterday (lighting is a bit darker the beauty still shines through!).


Very nice!!  Congrats !


----------



## jpezmom

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice!!  Congrats !





theITbag said:


> Gorgeous!  Wear it in good health!!!



Thank you, theITbag and uhpharm01!!!  I can't stop staring at it and look forward to wearing it in all occasions in my daily life.


----------



## LovEmAll

jpezmom said:


> I just purchased my first Cartier piece - the pink gold JUC with diamonds!  I tried it on last week and fell in love.    It was on my mind the entire week.  I went back to the boutique yesterday to try on Tank watches, but the manager had me try on the JUC again.  As they say, "resistance is futile" and I left with a beautiful new bracelet.  (The watch will have to wait for another time...).  Thank you for all the photos and comments on this thread as they were all so helpful in motivating me to try the JUC on at all.  It was never a style I ever considered but you never know until you try.
> 
> First photo was taken a week ago - I loved it as soon as I tried it on.  Second photo was from yesterday (lighting is a bit darker the beauty still shines through!).



Congrats!  Your JUC is beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## jpezmom

LovEmAll said:


> Congrats!  Your JUC is beautiful [emoji7]


Thank you, LovEmAll!!  I think this is the start of my new relationship with Cartier!


----------



## Lots love

Congratulations on your gorgeous thank you for sharing your pictures enjoy it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

jpezmom said:


> I just purchased my first Cartier piece - the pink gold JUC with diamonds!  I tried it on last week and fell in love.  [emoji813]  It was on my mind the entire week.  I went back to the boutique yesterday to try on Tank watches, but the manager had me try on the JUC again.  As they say, "resistance is futile" and I left with a beautiful new bracelet.  (The watch will have to wait for another time...).  Thank you for all the photos and comments on this thread as they were all so helpful in motivating me to try the JUC on at all.  It was never a style I ever considered but you never know until you try. [emoji2]
> 
> First photo was taken a week ago - I loved it as soon as I tried it on.  Second photo was from yesterday (lighting is a bit darker the beauty still shines through!).


Enjoy 


Lots love said:


> Congratulations on your gorgeous juc good choice love the pink gold on you .thank you for sharing your pictures enjoy it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jpezmom

Lots love said:


> Congratulations on your gorgeous thank you for sharing your pictures enjoy it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you, Lots love!!  I am beyond thrilled to own this JUC - definitely will be enjoying it for many years to come!


----------



## Solday

My dream came true last month when I got a beautiful Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold with one diamond from my DH as a gift to my birthday last month and a gorgeous Cartier Juste un Clou in pink gold with diamonds as a push-presentthe baby's due is in a month but he couldn't wait
I got my other Cartier Love cuff in white gold with one diamond as a wedding gift from DH last year.
I am on cloud nine and I feel so blessed!
Sorry for my swollen hands...


----------



## jpezmom

Solday said:


> View attachment 3440339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dream came true last month when I got a beautiful Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold with one diamond from my DH as a gift to my birthday last month and a gorgeous Cartier Juste un Clou in pink gold with diamonds as a push-presentthe baby's due is in a month but he couldn't wait
> I got my other Cartier Love cuff in white gold with one diamond as a wedding gift from DH last year.
> I am on cloud nine and I feel so blessed!
> Sorry for my swollen hands...


Congratulations on your baby and your new JUC!  Your stack is gorgeous and extra special that each bracelet is so meaningful.


----------



## Solday

jpezmom said:


> Congratulations on your baby and your new JUC!  Your stack is gorgeous and extra special that each bracelet is so meaningful.



Thank you for your kind words!It's exactly what I think of my stack


----------



## Makenna

jpezmom said:


> I just purchased my first Cartier piece - the pink gold JUC with diamonds!  I tried it on last week and fell in love.    It was on my mind the entire week.  I went back to the boutique yesterday to try on Tank watches, but the manager had me try on the JUC again.  As they say, "resistance is futile" and I left with a beautiful new bracelet.  (The watch will have to wait for another time...).  Thank you for all the photos and comments on this thread as they were all so helpful in motivating me to try the JUC on at all.  It was never a style I ever considered but you never know until you try.
> 
> First photo was taken a week ago - I loved it as soon as I tried it on.  Second photo was from yesterday (lighting is a bit darker the beauty still shines through!).



 Congrats, it looks beautiful on you!


----------



## jpezmom

Makenna said:


> Congrats, it looks beautiful on you!


Thank you, Makenna!!  Once I tried it on, I could not say no - it is truly a beautiful bracelet!


----------



## Lots love

Solday said:


> View attachment 3440339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dream came true last month when I got a beautiful Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold with one diamond from my DH as a gift to my birthday last month and a gorgeous Cartier Juste un Clou in pink gold with diamonds as a push-presentthe baby's due is in a month but he couldn't wait[emoji2]
> I got my other Cartier Love cuff in white gold with one diamond as a wedding gift from DH last year.
> I am on cloud nine and I feel so blessed!
> Sorry for my swollen hands...


Oh congratulations I thank you for sharing your story with us wow. You have fantastic stack. Enjoy your collection [emoji254] [emoji254] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

I know what u mean.i absolutely love cartier jewerly. There pieces are timeless 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Fab41

jpezmom said:


> I just purchased my first Cartier piece - the pink gold JUC with diamonds!  I tried it on last week and fell in love.    It was on my mind the entire week.  I went back to the boutique yesterday to try on Tank watches, but the manager had me try on the JUC again.  As they say, "resistance is futile" and I left with a beautiful new bracelet.  (The watch will have to wait for another time...).  Thank you for all the photos and comments on this thread as they were all so helpful in motivating me to try the JUC on at all.  It was never a style I ever considered but you never know until you try.
> 
> First photo was taken a week ago - I loved it as soon as I tried it on.  Second photo was from yesterday (lighting is a bit darker the beauty still shines through!).


 congrats on this beauty! I have the very same in y, wear it with my loves. If u plan to stack it though, with loves or watch, just fyi.. the diamonds at the nail head do tend to damage/ eat away at the watch or bracelet next to it.. one reason I take this off at night nowadays


----------



## jpezmom

Fab41 said:


> congrats on this beauty! I have the very same in y, wear it with my loves. If u plan to stack it though, with loves or watch, just fyi.. the diamonds at the nail head do tend to damage/ eat away at the watch or bracelet next to it.. one reason I take this off at night nowadays


Thank you, Fab41!!  I don't have a Love to pair with the JUC (yet!) but so good to know about the damage/wear & tear as I would like to pick up a Love in the near future.  Maybe I wear the Love on the other wrist?  That way each bracelet has their own space.  But the stack of Love and JUC is very beautiful, though!!


----------



## Solday

Thank you Lots love!


----------



## Lots love

cleaning up my juc today nice and sparkly [emoji5] [emoji5] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jpezmom

Lots love said:


> cleaning up my juc today nice and sparkly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Beautiful stack! Each bracelet works so well together!


----------



## Lots love

jpezmom said:


> Beautiful stack! Each bracelet works so well together!


Thank you so much for your nice comment. I greatly appreciate it [emoji259] [emoji259]


----------



## Greentea

Lots love said:


> Thank you so much for your nice comment. I greatly appreciate it [emoji259] [emoji259]


You're killing me here! Stunning. I will never be over the JUC!


----------



## majusaka

I have tried the Juc bracelet on today, I think size 15 (smallest). It was ok but when I rotate my wrist the bracelet didn't move with my hand, instead it was stuck in an awkward position and I have to slightly move it back so that the nail head was back to the centre. Anyone experienced this with their Juc? Is it because the bracelet is too big for me?


----------



## CartierLVer

majusaka said:


> I have tried the Juc bracelet on today, I think size 15 (smallest). It was ok but when I rotate my wrist the bracelet didn't move with my hand, instead it was stuck in an awkward position and I have to slightly move it back so that the nail head was back to the centre. Anyone experienced this with their Juc? Is it because the bracelet is too big for me?



I don't understand your question? Are you saying the nail head moves to the side an stays that way and doesn't fall back into place in the middle? Yes it does do that to me also but it depends how big the bracelet is. Also, you have to factor in the point that it will move freely and rotate but shouldn't rotate where the nail head has done a 180 spin and stays that way. I'm comfortable with mines.


----------



## Greentea

jpezmom said:


> Beautiful stack! Each bracelet works so well together!



I adore this stack!


----------



## Hobbiezm

chiquitapet said:


> Finally got myself a RG JUC yesterday size 15 after long time of lusting. It's just beautiful! And my husband really likes it too which I'm happy about. I think it goes nicely with my WG love cuff size 17.
> 
> View attachment 3391023



Super elegant!


----------



## Mali_

In my Instagram feed as "new" - necklace, bracelet


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Mali_ said:


> In my Instagram feed as "new" - necklace, bracelet



In love with the juc necklace!!!!!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Mali_ said:


> In my Instagram feed as "new" - necklace, bracelet



In love with the juc necklace!!!!!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Hi everyone : Has anyone bought the regular JUC bracelet and regretted not buying it with diamonds? The price point is quite large and I'm going back and forth on whether it's worthwhile

Please help!


----------



## sayhitoromes

That necklace is amazing


----------



## sakuramickey

Mali_ said:


> In my Instagram feed as "new" - necklace, bracelet


The necklace is gorgeous! Can't find it on Cartier website. New items?


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi everyone : Has anyone bought the regular JUC bracelet and regretted not buying it with diamonds? The price point is quite large and I'm going back and forth on whether it's worthwhile
> 
> Please help!



My vote is for the diamonds. It's so elegant.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Mali_ said:


> In my Instagram feed as "new" - necklace, bracelet



Might I ask the cost of that gorgeous necklace? Lol


----------



## MSO13

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi everyone : Has anyone bought the regular JUC bracelet and regretted not buying it with diamonds? The price point is quite large and I'm going back and forth on whether it's worthwhile
> 
> Please help!



I got the plain RG JUC for my 40th birthday last month and have zero regrets for not getting the diamond version. I haven't taken it off since and the diamond is too flashy for my everyday style. I would prefer to get diamonds on a piece that I can choose to wear when I feel dressier. 

Just my opinion, my only diamond jewelry I wear daily is my wedding set.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi everyone : Has anyone bought the regular JUC bracelet and regretted not buying it with diamonds? The price point is quite large and I'm going back and forth on whether it's worthwhile
> 
> Please help!



I have and prefer the JUC without diamonds.  For both the JUC and the Love, I think they look cooler and edgier without the diamonds.  I also think it fits more with my style, which is casual.


----------



## sakuramickey

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi everyone : Has anyone bought the regular JUC bracelet and regretted not buying it with diamonds? The price point is quite large and I'm going back and forth on whether it's worthwhile
> 
> Please help!


Go for the diamond. IMO the juc is simply gorgeous with the diamonds


----------



## Bother Free

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi everyone : Has anyone bought the regular JUC bracelet and regretted not buying it with diamonds? The price point is quite large and I'm going back and forth on whether it's worthwhile
> 
> Please help!


I purchased the JUC with diamonds and have no regrets. I'm glad that I chose it in the end


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Bother Free said:


> I purchased the JUC with diamonds and have no regrets. I'm glad that I chose it in the end



Agreed! I think it pairs nicely with a plain love.


----------



## Mali_

Imabeachgirl said:


> Might I ask the cost of that gorgeous necklace? Lol


I'm not sure...that was from my Instagram feed. I'm sure you can get the info from Cartier.


----------



## Mali_

sakuramickey said:


> The necklace is gorgeous! Can't find it on Cartier website. New items?


Yes, brand new.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi everyone : Has anyone bought the regular JUC bracelet and regretted not buying it with diamonds? The price point is quite large and I'm going back and forth on whether it's worthwhile
> 
> Please help!



I think it depends on how you plan to wear it (stacked or on its own) and if you can, try on both at a Cartier boutique. For my birthday I briefly considered the plain JUC, but when I saw both versions in person, it wasn't even remotely close - diamonds all the way! Although I feel that both can be worn for all occasions, it's nice having the option of an extra bit of sparkle.


----------



## Hobbiezm

Imabeachgirl said:


> My vote is for the diamonds. It's so elegant.





MrsOwen3 said:


> I got the plain RG JUC for my 40th birthday last month and have zero regrets for not getting the diamond version. I haven't taken it off since and the diamond is too flashy for my everyday style. I would prefer to get diamonds on a piece that I can choose to wear when I feel dressier.
> 
> Just my opinion, my only diamond jewelry I wear daily is my wedding set.





lanasyogamama said:


> I have and prefer the JUC without diamonds.  For both the JUC and the Love, I think they look cooler and edgier without the diamonds.  I also think it fits more with my style, which is casual.





sakuramickey said:


> Go for the diamond. IMO the juc is simply gorgeous with the diamonds





Bother Free said:


> I purchased the JUC with diamonds and have no regrets. I'm glad that I chose it in the end





Storm Spirit said:


> I think it depends on how you plan to wear it (stacked or on its own) and if you can, try on both at a Cartier boutique. For my birthday I briefly considered the plain JUC, but when I saw both versions in person, it wasn't even remotely close - diamonds all the way! Although I feel that both can be worn for all occasions, it's nice having the option of an extra bit of sparkle.



Thankyou everyone for your comments - I'll definitely take it into consideration. I want to wear it stacked with a [emoji173]️ bracelet and for daily wear. Storm Spirit has great advice... let me try it on and see how it looks. Will update this thread with whatever I decide


----------



## emjetz

Yay !! Finally join the club..gonna stack with my love bangle soon..! Both in YG!


----------



## CATEYES

emjetz said:


> View attachment 3581915
> 
> Yay !! Finally join the club..gonna stack with my love bangle soon..! Both in YG!


Hey emjetz! Where have you been? Love your new addition!!


----------



## kewave

Hi, could someone pls help to provide the duty free prices of JUC bracelet in rose gold with and without diamonds at London Heathrow airport? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hobbiezm

After much deliberation I decided to get the RG JUC with diamonds. Introducing my new bracelet and stack...Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Mali_

Hobbiezm said:


> After much deliberation I decided to get the RG JUC with diamonds. Introducing my new bracelet and stack...Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3588936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588938


They ALL look lovely on you -  stunning stack


----------



## Hobbiezm

Mali_ said:


> They ALL look lovely on you -  stunning stack



Thankyou so much Mali.. I'm slowly building my collection and really appreciate all the feedback  and advice from TPF.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Hobbiezm said:


> After much deliberation I decided to get the RG JUC with diamonds. Introducing my new bracelet and stack...Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3588936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588938



Lovely! Stunning in rose gold. Is your love a yg?


----------



## Hobbiezm

Imabeachgirl said:


> Lovely! Stunning in rose gold. Is your love a yg?



Thanks Imabrachgirl (love your handle btw) ... it's a RG [emoji173]️


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Hobbiezm said:


> Thanks Imabrachgirl (love your handle btw) ... it's a RG [emoji173]️



Thanks.  I have the same stack in yg but I'm really loving the rg! Such a pretty color. Congrats!


----------



## jpezmom

Hobbiezm said:


> After much deliberation I decided to get the RG JUC with diamonds. Introducing my new bracelet and stack...Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3588936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588938



So beautiful! I have the same RG Love and JUC stack and know you will enjoy these bracelets as much as I do!


----------



## sakuramickey

Hobbiezm said:


> After much deliberation I decided to get the RG JUC with diamonds. Introducing my new bracelet and stack...Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3588936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588938


 Gorgeous!! Congrats.


----------



## birkin10600

Hobbiezm said:


> After much deliberation I decided to get the RG JUC with diamonds. Introducing my new bracelet and stack...Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3588936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588938


Look so nice on you! [emoji173]  Glad you decided with diamonds. You will love it! [emoji106]


----------



## eelymaa

kewave said:


> Hi, could someone pls help to provide the duty free prices of JUC bracelet in rose gold with and without diamonds at London Heathrow airport? Thanks in advance![/]
> 
> The price for without diamonds is £4541.65. Not sure about the price with diamonds but you can email them!


----------



## Hobbiezm

jpezmom said:


> So beautiful! I have the same RG Love and JUC stack and know you will enjoy these bracelets as much as I do!





sakuramickey said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats.





birkin10600 said:


> Look so nice on you! [emoji173]  Glad you decided with diamonds. You will love it! [emoji106]



Jpezmom, sakuramickey- thankyou for kind words... I love the mix of diamond with Rose Gold.. very soft look

birkin10600- thankyou for your advice! I thought about it and the sales lady at Place Vendome didn't push me but I eventually decided I would regret not getting the diamond enhanced bracelet ... so voila!


----------



## kewave

Thank you so much eelymaa! That was very helpful.


----------



## emjetz

CATEYES said:


> Hey emjetz! Where have you been? Love your new addition!!


Hi..I'm surprised that you still remember me...! Thanks for asking!   I've been a silent reader in jewelry thread lately since I'm contented with my current bags.. Didn't know cartier can be addictive like chanel.


----------



## sakuramickey

Finally joining the Clou club after lurking for a long time! It's so pretty by itself that I took of my Love! Hopefully I will be ready to stack in the future! Thank you ladies for all your beautiful pictures


----------



## Hobbiezm

sakuramickey said:


> Finally joining the Clou club after lurking for a long time! It's so pretty by itself that I took of my Love! Hopefully I will be ready to stack in the future! Thank you ladies for all your beautiful pictures



Beautiful! The bracelet with the [emoji257].. so elegant !!!


----------



## Jetsetmax

sakuramickey said:


> Finally joining the Clou club after lurking for a long time! It's so pretty by itself that I took of my Love! Hopefully I will be ready to stack in the future! Thank you ladies for all your beautiful pictures


Congrats!!!  Looks amazing, enjoy it!


----------



## sakuramickey

Hobbiezm said:


> Beautiful! The bracelet with the [emoji257].. so elegant !!!


Thank you. The action shot was taken at Cartier yesterday


----------



## sakuramickey

Jetsetmax said:


> Congrats!!!  Looks amazing, enjoy it!


Thank you


----------



## sakuramickey

Dear clou bracelet owners, do you wear it 24-7 even when stacking? Or do you take off everyday? 

I just got mine, still in cloud 9. I'm taking off, and only using it when going out. I'm like the fact that it's easy to take off and on though at first when I tried it was a bit hard. But again don't want to hurt the bracelet. i know I'm over reacting now, I'm sure I will be ok after a little longer.

Anyway just wanted to hear do you wear it all the time? Or on and off?

Thanks you


----------



## jpezmom

sakuramickey said:


> Dear clou bracelet owners, do you wear it 24-7 even when stacking? Or do you take off everyday?
> 
> I just got mine, still in cloud 9. I'm taking off, and only using it when going out. I'm like the fact that it's easy to take off and on though at first when I tried it was a bit hard. But again don't want to hurt the bracelet. i know I'm over reacting now, I'm sure I will be ok after a little longer.
> 
> Anyway just wanted to hear do you wear it all the time? Or on and off?
> 
> Thanks you


Congrats on your JUC!  I take mine off every day to minimize scratches. But I wear it a little less since I now have a love and don't want them scratching each other. I know others wear the JUC 24/7 without issue. Enjoy your beautiful bracelet!


----------



## sakuramickey

jpezmom said:


> Congrats on your JUC!  I take mine off every day to minimize scratches. But I wear it a little less since I now have a love and don't want them scratching each other. I know others wear the JUC 24/7 without issue. Enjoy your beautiful bracelet!



Thank you for the reply. I'm also taking it off everyday now. Let's see how long I will continue like this. I am so in love with the JUC!


----------



## emjetz

sakuramickey said:


> Dear clou bracelet owners, do you wear it 24-7 even when stacking? Or do you take off everyday?
> 
> I just got mine, still in cloud 9. I'm taking off, and only using it when going out. I'm like the fact that it's easy to take off and on though at first when I tried it was a bit hard. But again don't want to hurt the bracelet. i know I'm over reacting now, I'm sure I will be ok after a little longer.
> 
> Anyway just wanted to hear do you wear it all the time? Or on and off?
> 
> Thanks you


Yes! I wear mine  24/7 since I got it last month to work/shower and sleep on it without any problem and it is such a pain to take on n off everyday! Initially I thought to stack with my Love but have not tried as I don't want to see the scratches so soon...haha Maybe I should stack them though cos that's the purpose I got the juc for....!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Looks so pretty on you.  Congratulations.


----------



## sakuramickey

emjetz said:


> Yes! I wear mine  24/7 since I got it last month to work/shower and sleep on it without any problem and it is such a pain to take on n off everyday! Initially I thought to stack with my Love but have not tried as I don't want to see the scratches so soon...haha Maybe I should stack them though cos that's the purpose I got the juc for....!



Hi emjetz, thank you for your reply. I am actually surprised that it's easy to put on, and off compared to the love. So for now I am putting it on in the morning to work and remove after work. As much as I want to stack it, I am worried about scratching it! Let's see how long I will go on like this. But glad to know that there are a few who doesn't wear it 24-7.


----------



## Miss CC

Joining the club with my new diamond juc. Here it is paired with my love (both in yg).  So in love!!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji173].


----------



## sakuramickey

Miss CC said:


> Joining the club with my new diamond juc. Here it is paired with my love (both in yg).  So in love!!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji173].
> 
> View attachment 3604109
> View attachment 3604110



Congratulations! Gorgeous.


----------



## Miss CC

sakuramickey said:


> Congratulations! Gorgeous.



Thank you so much!! [emoji173]


----------



## emjetz

Miss CC said:


> Joining the club with my new diamond juc. Here it is paired with my love (both in yg).  So in love!!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji173].
> 
> View attachment 3604109
> View attachment 3604110


Looking great on you! ❤️What size did u get?


----------



## Miss CC

emjetz said:


> Looking great on you! [emoji173]️What size did u get?



Thank you!!  I got a 15. The love is a 16. [emoji173]


----------



## jaytowel

Does anyone know the WG JUC comes with either 18k + rhodium or 18k non rhodium? 
My SA told me they have WG JUC in 18k non rhodium. 
I tried on the rhodium WG and it just out shine (way whiter) next to my 1 year old love bracelet WG. It weird to see 2 tones of WG ( grayish and white-ish)
Anyone owns both LOVE and JUC rhodium in WG and do they tone evenly in the long run? 
Thanks


----------



## CartierLVer

jaytowel said:


> Does anyone know the WG JUC comes with either 18k + rhodium or 18k non rhodium?
> My SA told me they have WG JUC in 18k non rhodium.
> I tried on the rhodium WG and it just out shine (way whiter) next to my 1 year old love bracelet WG. It weird to see 2 tones of WG ( grayish and white-ish)
> Anyone owns both LOVE and JUC rhodium in WG and do they tone evenly in the long run?
> Thanks



I have both combos. My JUC is rhodium plated but I really wanted the non-rhodium JUC cuz my love was plain WG, which I didn't mind. Now that I wear them together it looks like a good combo. Although in time there is a slight dull part on JUC from the constant wear an scratches. But it's not much. It shines brightly in the light too than my WG plain love. I don't think I will ever get it replated with rhodium due to the fact that they will have to buff an polish the gold which will lose its value in weight an stuff. If you click on my profile I have posted pics of the two in the past. Hope that helps.


----------



## jaytowel

Went back to the boutique and another SA told me they no longer have JUC in non rhodium. All JUC WG comes with rhodium plated...is that true? She even said/showed me all their latest arrival JUC has no "Cartier" word engraved on the tail of the nail....thinking twice!!!!! Maybe to stack another love bracelet  



CartierLVer said:


> I have both combos. My JUC is rhodium plated but I really wanted the non-rhodium JUC cuz my love was plain WG, which I didn't mind. Now that I wear them together it looks like a good combo. Although in time there is a slight dull part on JUC from the constant wear an scratches. But it's not much. It shines brightly in the light too than my WG plain love. I don't think I will ever get it replated with rhodium due to the fact that they will have to buff an polish the gold which will lose its value in weight an stuff. If you click on my profile I have posted pics of the two in the past. Hope that helps.


 back


----------



## kewave

I know most TPFers recommend to size down 1 size for JUC compared to Love. But I don't like it too snug, I love the fit of size 16 Love on my arm which is a bit loose and am afraid to size down because I don't like it to be any smaller than Size 16 Love. Shall I order a size 16 JUC or size 15 would be ample? 
I have no opportunity to try it out in store so would really appreciate your expert advice, thanks!


----------



## jaytowel

Definitely one size down for JUC otherwise it will overlap the love. I'm wearing love size 18 and JUC 18 is too big. 



kewave said:


> I know most TPFers recommend to size down 1 size for JUC compared to Love. But I don't like it too snug, I love the fit of size 16 Love on my arm which is a bit loose and am afraid to size down because I don't like it to be any smaller than Size 16 Love. Shall I order a size 16 JUC or size 15 would be ample?
> I have no opportunity to try it out in store so would really appreciate your expert advice, thanks!


----------



## kewave

jaytowel said:


> Definitely one size down for JUC otherwise it will overlap the love. I'm wearing love size 18 and JUC 18 is too big.



I will be wearing the JUC on its own so no overlap problem but I just don't Size 16 JUC to be a lot bigger than Size 16 Love.


----------



## jaytowel

jaytowel said:


> Definitely one size down for JUC otherwise it will overlap the love. I'm wearing love size 18 and JUC 18 is too big.





kewave said:


> I will be wearing the JUC on its own so no overlap problem but I just don't Size 16 JUC to be a lot bigger than Size 16 Love.



I believe size 16 JUC would be size 17 in love. Are both your wrists the same size? My right wrist is bigger than my left wrist because I play a lot of tennis using my right hand. Size 17 JUC is snugged on my right. It's best you try it in person otherwise I would suggest one size down. Attached a picture of love size 18 and JUC size 17.


----------



## kewave

^
Thanks for the pic, JUC 17 does look larger than Love 18. Hmmm....have to reconsider my decision.


----------



## jaytowel

kewave said:


> ^
> Thanks for the pic, JUC 17 does look larger than Love 18. Hmmm....have to reconsider my decision.



Not larger. It's almost the same circumference


----------



## kewave

^
Yes, both my wrists measure 14cm.
Looks like I have to size down to 15 if I do not want JUC's fitting to be any bigger than Size 16 Love on my wrist. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Tried on the pave JUC in WG today while I picked up my ring. It's a dream [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Here's the JUC ring I chose, couldn't decide between WG or RG for about 6 months. Went with RG in the end. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]


----------



## Mali_

Natalie j said:


> Here's the JUC ring I chose, couldn't decide between WG or RG for about 6 months. Went with RG in the end. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626281


Flawless


----------



## kewave

Natalie j said:


> Tried on the pave JUC in WG today while I picked up my ring. It's a dream [emoji16][emoji16]



Dream can always become a reality


----------



## kewave

Natalie j said:


> Here's the JUC ring I chose, couldn't decide between WG or RG for about 6 months. Went with RG in the end. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626281


 
Nice! Did you pick it up at Heathrow? 
I'm plotting...hope to have something to share soon.


----------



## sjunky13

Natalie j said:


> Here's the JUC ring I chose, couldn't decide between WG or RG for about 6 months. Went with RG in the end. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626281


Gorgeous stack! How are you liking the Perlee thin? It is on my list. I love it all!


----------



## Miss CC

Natalie j said:


> Tried on the pave JUC in WG today while I picked up my ring. It's a dream [emoji16][emoji16]



Stunning!!


----------



## Miss CC

Natalie j said:


> Here's the JUC ring I chose, couldn't decide between WG or RG for about 6 months. Went with RG in the end. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626281



You have some gorgeous pieces!!  Love the Cartier mixed with vca [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Sparkledolll

Mali_ said:


> Flawless





kewave said:


> Dream can always become a reality





Miss CC said:


> You have some gorgeous pieces!!  Love the Cartier mixed with vca [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].



Thank you Ladies! [emoji16]


----------



## Sparkledolll

kewave said:


> Nice! Did you pick it up at Heathrow?
> I'm plotting...hope to have something to share soon.



I did, I always do my Cartier and Tiffany shopping at Heathrow. I saved around £1600 on the ring. Just call them first so they can reserve things for you. [emoji6][emoji6]



sjunky13 said:


> Gorgeous stack! How are you liking the Perlee thin? It is on my list. I love it all!



I love it! I am thinking of getting a WG one too. I have a long VCA list [emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## UpUpnAway

Does anyone know why in terms of non-diamond options only the white gold is available on their site right now? Is it sold out? Or being discontinued?

http://www.cartier.com/en-us/collec...ns/juste-un-clou/juste-un-clou-bracelets.html


----------



## uhpharm01

UpUpnAway said:


> Does anyone know why in terms of non-diamond options only the white gold is available on their site right now? Is it sold out? Or being discontinued?
> 
> http://www.cartier.com/en-us/collec...ns/juste-un-clou/juste-un-clou-bracelets.html


Cartier is doing some updates to their website and the pink gold and the yellow gold non diamond options are still available.


----------



## HtheJeweller

These bracelets look fantastic!


----------



## uhpharm01

UpUpnAway said:


> Does anyone know why in terms of non-diamond options only the white gold is available on their site right now? Is it sold out? Or being discontinued?
> 
> http://www.cartier.com/en-us/collec...ns/juste-un-clou/juste-un-clou-bracelets.html


Just to clarify no they are not sold out. No they are not discontinued either. They are still available.


----------



## Miss CC

uhpharm01 said:


> Just to clarify no they are not sold out. No they are not discontinued either. They are still available.



Was the price of the regular juc always $7300 or was there a price increase?  I thought it was about $6900.


----------



## kewave

Miss CC said:


> Was the price of the regular juc always $7300 or was there a price increase?  I thought it was about $6900.


Not sure abt USA website but prices in U.K. have remained the same.


----------



## uhpharm01

Miss CC said:


> Was the price of the regular juc always $7300 or was there a price increase?  I thought it was about $6900.


I'm not sure.  But I did ask the customer service rep and she said that there hadn't been a price increase ever on the this bracelet.


----------



## foxyqt

Hi ladies! Do any of you own the JUC with the new locking mechanism? I was told that it would be released in April in my city. The new lock system is a lot easier to open/close so I'm waiting for it to be released to get my first JUC bracelet


----------



## uhpharm01

If that's the case everyone that can afford it needs to hurry up and get the old version.  The old version is probably more secure.


----------



## UpUpnAway

uhpharm01 said:


> If that's the case everyone that can afford it needs to hurry up and get the old version.  The old version is probably more secure.


I was thinking exactly this. One shouldn't WANT one that opens and closes easily...


----------



## uhpharm01

UpUpnAway said:


> I was thinking exactly this. One shouldn't WANT one that opens and closes easily...


It's true and updated opening and closing mechanism should be in stock in about a month.  Oh well.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I'd love to get feedback from folks who have tried the new closure. My Cartier SA says the boutiques have them for customers to try, but I am not near a boutique. Any feedback would be greatly helpful as I decide whether I need to snap up one with an old closure now!!


----------



## Miss CC

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I'd love to get feedback from folks who have tried the new closure. My Cartier SA says the boutiques have them for customers to try, but I am not near a boutique. Any feedback would be greatly helpful as I decide whether I need to snap up one with an old closure now!!



Yes it's much easier to open!!  I say wait as the new jucs are coming in real soon.


----------



## kewave

Miss CC said:


> Yes it's much easier to open!!  I say wait as the new jucs are coming in real soon.


Do you know what is the big difference? Would it be secured if it's much easier to open?
Some new Love bracelet owners have so much issues with the new screw closure, the old screw mechanism didn't have such problem.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Miss CC said:


> Yes it's much easier to open!!  I say wait as the new jucs are coming in real soon.



That makes me nervous! I like how secure the old JUC is. :-/


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm surprised they're changing it. I always feel so much more secure about my JUC than the love.


----------



## uhpharm01

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm surprised they're changing it. I always feel so much more secure about my JUC than the love.


I called and ask about this new version and he said something about there will be a button that you will push at the bottom of this bracelet.


----------



## Sparkledolll

uhpharm01 said:


> I called and ask about this new version and he said something about there will be a button that you will push at the bottom of this bracelet.



I have both, the old closure on my plain WG JUC and the new closure on my double WG clou. No issues with the new closure. You just lift up the head part and it's much easier to put on/take off. Yes the old closure is more secure for sure but it's annoying to take off. When I tried on the Pave version last week it was the new closure as well.


----------



## Miss CC

kewave said:


> Do you know what is the big difference? Would it be secured if it's much easier to open?
> Some new Love bracelet owners have so much issues with the new screw closure, the old screw mechanism didn't have such problem.





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> That makes me nervous! I like how secure the old JUC is. :-/



I'm not really sure what's easier about it but I have such a difficult time taking off my current juc so I will def be getting the new one [emoji4].


----------



## mrs.posh

foxyqt said:


> Hi ladies! Do any of you own the JUC with the new locking mechanism? I was told that it would be released in April in my city. The new lock system is a lot easier to open/close so I'm waiting for it to be released to get my first JUC bracelet


They have been released last month in the UK. I opted for the OLD mechanism


----------



## uhpharm01

Natalie j said:


> I have both, the old closure on my plain WG JUC and the new closure on my double WG clou. No issues with the new closure. You just lift up the head part and it's much easier to put on/take off. Yes the old closure is more secure for sure but it's annoying to take off. When I tried on the Pave version last week it was the new closure as well.


Thanks Natalie j!


----------



## sjunky13

kewave said:


> Not sure abt USA website but prices in U.K. have remained the same.


It was $7200, they had a price adjustment and decrease to make the prices even globally.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Miss CC said:


> Was the price of the regular juc always $7300 or was there a price increase?  I thought it was about $6900.


In the US its $6800 for yellow or pink gold (without diamonds), its $7,300 in WG without diamonds.  These have been the prices since the price decrease in the US that took place about a year ago or so.


----------



## Qpj001

I just bought the new Clou bracelet. I noticed that if I pull the lock side a little bit, it has a click sound when I push it back. Does your JUC make a click sound when you pull it then push it back? Thanks! Mine is the new lock system.


----------



## mrs.posh

Qpj001 said:


> I just bought the new Clou bracelet. I noticed that if I pull the lock side a little bit, it has a click sound when I push it back. Does your JUC make a click sound when you pull it then push it back? Thanks! Mine is the new lock system.



I think it is supposed to click to make sure it locks...


----------



## sakuramickey

Qpj001 said:


> I just bought the new Clou bracelet. I noticed that if I pull the lock side a little bit, it has a click sound when I push it back. Does your JUC make a click sound when you pull it then push it back? Thanks! Mine is the new lock system.



Congratulations with your purchase. do you mind sharing some pictures? I'm curious to see the new locking mechanism. Thanks you.


----------



## kewave

Finally, my very own rose gold diamond JUC ❤❤❤
I think mine is the old closure mechanism, no complaint.


----------



## kewave

Natalie j said:


> I did, I always do my Cartier and Tiffany shopping at Heathrow. I saved around £1600 on the ring. Just call them first so they can reserve things for you. [emoji6][emoji6]



Thanks for the advice and because of you, I'm the proud owner of the Rose Gold Diamonds JuC bracelet! Fresh from Heathrow!


----------



## Sparkledolll

kewave said:


> Thanks for the advice and because of you, I'm the proud owner of the Rose Gold Diamonds JuC bracelet! Fresh from Heathrow!



Congrats dear!! Isn't the saving make it that much more special? [emoji6][emoji6]

I was in the boutique to try on the new thin Loves so my SA got me to try the Pave JUCs as well to compare. I prefer the Pave RG JUC actually. Need to start saving [emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## kewave

Natalie j said:


> Congrats dear!! Isn't the saving make it that much more special? [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> I was in the boutique to try on the new thin Loves so my SA got me to try the Pave JUCs as well to compare. I prefer the Pave RG JUC actually. Need to start saving [emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647703



Yes, the saving is substantial!! However, we did go through quite a bit of hurdles to obtain it. I reserved the item through Heathrow concierge and troubled my cousin to pick it up for me. However, due to some miscommunications, the salesperson sold him a Rose Gold Love with 4 diamonds instead! My cousin, being a clueless male shopper, brought it with him all the way across the continent for me to realize it was the wrong item!!
I contemplated to keep the Love trying to spare us the hassle to exchange but I wasn't thrilled with the Love. Ultimately, the "unreciprocated Love" bracelet was brought back to London for the exchange. So happy to have the JUC finally, it's truly extra special with the saving AND all the effort! 

The rose gold pave JUC looks amazing on you. It definitely wins hands down compared to thin pave Love!


----------



## uhpharm01

kewave said:


> Finally, my very own rose gold diamond JUC ❤❤❤
> I think mine is the old closure mechanism, no complaint.


Wow!


----------



## Sparkledolll

kewave said:


> Yes, the saving is substantial!! However, we did go through quite a bit of hurdles to obtain it. I reserved the item through Heathrow concierge and troubled my cousin to pick it up for me. However, due to some miscommunications, the salesperson sold him a Rose Gold Love with 4 diamonds instead! My cousin, being a clueless male shopper, brought it with him all the way across the continent for me to realize it was the wrong item!!
> I contemplated to keep the Love trying to spare us the hassle to exchange but I wasn't thrilled with the Love. Ultimately, the "unreciprocated Love" bracelet was brought back to London for the exchange. So happy to have the JUC finally, it's truly extra special with the saving AND all the effort!
> 
> The rose gold pave JUC looks amazing on you. It definitely wins hands down compared to thin pave Love!



Wow that is a mission!! I'm glad you got what you wanted though, it's too expensive to settle. [emoji16]


----------



## uhpharm01

I saw a fake version of this bracelet online and why don't why  I got so upset about it. Normally, fakes don't bother me but this one did.


----------



## Rami00

uhpharm01 said:


> I saw a fake version of this bracelet online and why don't why  I got so upset about it. Normally, fakes don't bother me but this one did.


You are not alone. I hate fakes with passion.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

uhpharm01 said:


> I saw a fake version of this bracelet online and why don't why  I got so upset about it. Normally, fakes don't bother me but this one did.


Truthfully good fakes bother me, but bad fakes I find kind of funny (like the $20 Love Bracelet copies).  As long as the seller is not trying to pass it off as something real, I'm ok with it.


----------



## San2222

My stack today with my juc


----------



## Rami00

AntiqueShopper said:


> Truthfully good fakes bother me, but bad fakes I find kind of funny (like the $20 Love Bracelet copies).  As long as the seller is not trying to pass it off as something real, I'm ok with it.


And as long as the seller is not using your IG pics to sell those fakes...UGH


----------



## Rami00

San2222 said:


> My stack today with my juc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650929


Love! Such a dainty and beautiful stack.


----------



## xilej

Rami00 said:


> And as long as the seller is not using your IG pics to sell those fakes...UGH



I've seen a few of these "Instagram fashionistas" living it up with crazy stacks ... until I saw that unfortunately their Cartier pieces are not authentic!


----------



## uhpharm01

AntiqueShopper said:


> Truthfully good fakes bother me, but bad fakes I find kind of funny (like the $20 Love Bracelet copies).  As long as the seller is not trying to pass it off as something real, I'm ok with it.



I Agree. They only said that they liked these kinds of bracelets but they didn't mention Cartier JUC and they were only had just one with their Apple watch and they were so happy about how cheap they were.


----------



## cartier_love

Does the WG with diamonds have rhodium plating like the love?


----------



## Storm Spirit

cartier_love said:


> Does the WG with diamonds have rhodium plating like the love?



AFAIK Cartier rhodium plates their white gold with diamonds, and leave their plain white gold pieces as is.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I took the plunge before the price increase [emoji38] Thanks for letting me share Ladies!


----------



## hoot

Natalie j said:


> I took the plunge before the price increase [emoji38] Thanks for letting me share Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659901


Stunning!!!


----------



## WingNut

Natalie j said:


> I took the plunge before the price increase [emoji38] Thanks for letting me share Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659901



Stunning!


----------



## Sparkledolll

hoot said:


> Stunning!!!





WingNut said:


> Stunning!



Thank you! I'm over the moon [emoji16]


----------



## kewave

Natalie j said:


> I took the plunge before the price increase [emoji38] Thanks for letting me share Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659901



Is there a price increase soon?
Love JUC, enjoy your new arm candy!


----------



## Makenna

Natalie j said:


> I took the plunge before the price increase [emoji38] Thanks for letting me share Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659901



OMG, it's absolutely stunning, congrats!


----------



## sakuramickey

Natalie j said:


> I took the plunge before the price increase [emoji38] Thanks for letting me share Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659901


Absolutely stunning ❤ major congratulations.


----------



## Sparkledolll

kewave said:


> Is there a price increase soon?
> Love JUC, enjoy your new arm candy!





Makenna said:


> OMG, it's absolutely stunning, congrats!





sakuramickey said:


> Absolutely stunning [emoji173] major congratulations.



Thank you! I'm in Europe and was told there's an annual price increase coming in 3 weeks [emoji53]


----------



## dessert1st

Natalie j said:


> I took the plunge before the price increase [emoji38] Thanks for letting me share Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659901



Gorgeous! This pic is dangerous and makes me want to be a jewelry convert! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KensingtonUK

For those who own a love and JUC, does anyone wear it above their love? I feel like I always see it Worn closer to the wrist but I am thinking I would like to get one to wear on the other side of my love. My wrist gradually gets quite bigger up my arm and my live only goes up 1.5-2 inches up my arm so afraid the JUC will be too crowded unless I put it above my love


----------



## baghagg

KensingtonUK said:


> For those who own a love and JUC, does anyone wear it above their love? I feel like I always see it Worn closer to the wrist but I am thinking I would like to get one to wear on the other side of my love. My wrist gradually gets quite bigger up my arm and my live only goes up 1.5-2 inches up my arm so afraid the JUC will be too crowded unless I put it above my love


The reason for wearing the JUC below the Love (closer to the wrist) is so that the pointed end of the JUC doesn't get underneath and/or over the Love, which would scratch the Love.  This happens repeatedly when you invert the order of the bracelets.   Hth


----------



## CartierLVer

baghagg said:


> The reason for wearing the JUC below the Love (closer to the wrist) is so that the pointed end of the JUC doesn't get underneath and/or over the Love, which would scratch the Love.  This happens repeatedly when you invert the order of the bracelets.   Hth



I wear it the opposite. I wear my love cuff closer to the wrist and allow the pointed end of the JUC hit the love because the flat part when hitting the love can get worn down if the love and JUC hit hard together. I have had this happened to my JUC when I was wearing my Hermes KD bracelet now the flat part of JUC has a tiny dent in it. I'm fine with how they have been doing so far! But it's up to the owner on how they stack it. It's not like it won't get scratched at all!


----------



## FairGrape

Natalie j said:


> I took the plunge before the price increase [emoji38] Thanks for letting me share Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659901


Absolute beauty! Rose gold is gorgeous on you! I used to think Perlee clover bracelet is the most stunning bracelet ever made, you made me change my mind! Thank you for sharing the pics.


----------



## Sparkledolll

FairGrape said:


> Absolute beauty! Rose gold is gorgeous on you! I used to think Perlee clover bracelet is the most stunning bracelet ever made, you made me change my mind! Thank you for sharing the pics.



Thank you Fairgrape! I have been wearing the 2 together but I'm not sure they go. Maybe the Perlee is a little too feminine to be paired with JUC.


----------



## Hobbiezm

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Fairgrape! I have been wearing the 2 together but I'm not sure they go. Maybe the Perlee is a little too feminine to be paired with JUC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665684



NatalieJ : your collection is TDF...Absolutely beautiful- looks great together!!


----------



## dessert1st

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Fairgrape! I have been wearing the 2 together but I'm not sure they go. Maybe the Perlee is a little too feminine to be paired with JUC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665684



So gorgeous and totally goes together! Wow!


----------



## Miss CC

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Fairgrape! I have been wearing the 2 together but I'm not sure they go. Maybe the Perlee is a little too feminine to be paired with JUC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665684



So in love with your pieces!!


----------



## nashpoo

Natalie j said:


> I took the plunge before the price increase [emoji38] Thanks for letting me share Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659901



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] this is beautiful.


----------



## FairGrape

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Fairgrape! I have been wearing the 2 together but I'm not sure they go. Maybe the Perlee is a little too feminine to be paired with JUC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665684


There you have it. Agree with every one here. They go in perfect harmony. Also, I think Perles d'or adds just the right amount of touch and balances it all out . Phenomenal pieces!! Look great on you!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hobbiezm said:


> NatalieJ : your collection is TDF...Absolutely beautiful- looks great together!!





dessert1st said:


> So gorgeous and totally goes together! Wow!





Miss CC said:


> So in love with your pieces!!





nashpoo said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] this is beautiful.





FairGrape said:


> There you have it. Agree with every one here. They go in perfect harmony. Also, I think Perles d'or adds just the right amount of touch and balances it all out . Phenomenal pieces!! Look great on you!



Wow thank you for your kind comments Ladies! [emoji16]


----------



## Sterre

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Fairgrape! I have been wearing the 2 together but I'm not sure they go. Maybe the Perlee is a little too feminine to be paired with JUC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665684



This looks absolutely AMAZING!! And I've seen it in person [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gem Gal

Hobbiezm said:


> After much deliberation I decided to get the RG JUC with diamonds. Introducing my new bracelet and stack...Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3588936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588938


Wow! Just gorgeous!


----------



## uhpharm01

Natalie j said:


> I took the plunge before the price increase [emoji38] Thanks for letting me share Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659901


WOW!  Congrats! It looks great on you!!


----------



## hiri

I cannot wait to get mine! the wait is killing me


----------



## hiri

I cannot wait to get mine! the wait is killing me


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> I took the plunge before the price increase [emoji38] Thanks for letting me share Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659901


Stunning! Dream dream dream! [emoji18]


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> Stunning! Dream dream dream! [emoji18]



Thanks Hun [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## hiri

I finally have it!!!!! 

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320xq90/r/923/YCwUzo.jpg


----------



## V75V

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Fairgrape! I have been wearing the 2 together but I'm not sure they go. Maybe the Perlee is a little too feminine to be paired with JUC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665684


DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!!!  I love that the grouping is so bling, yet the total look is reserved in the pink tones.


----------



## hiri

Here is another picture with my other watch

I'm loving it !!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

V75V said:


> DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!!!  I love that the grouping is so bling, yet the total look is reserved in the pink tones.



Thank you! I've been wearing it every day 24/7 since I bought it. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## KensingtonUK

CartierLVer said:


> I wear it the opposite. I wear my love cuff closer to the wrist and allow the pointed end of the JUC hit the love because the flat part when hitting the love can get worn down if the love and JUC hit hard together. I have had this happened to my JUC when I was wearing my Hermes KD bracelet now the flat part of JUC has a tiny dent in it. I'm fine with how they have been doing so far! But it's up to the owner on how they stack it. It's not like it won't get scratched at all!



Can you please take a picture!?!  I would like to do the same and get the same size as my love rather then sizing down since my love doesn't go too far up the arm, I am nervous my wrist will feel claustrophobic if the juc has to be worn closest to the wrist


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Natalie j said:


> I took the plunge before the price increase [emoji38] Thanks for letting me share Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659901


Gorgeous


----------



## SPlovesluxe

Ladies and gentlemen of TPF, I need to pick your brains.  I have a RG Love and decided to stack with a RG + Diamonds JUC. We were traveling abroad and for many reasons (including Global Refund) bought a RG + Diamonds bracelet. Since I didn't even know about this forum, I didn't know that there is a new version of the JUC.  I bought a bracelet with the new clasp. I was used to seeing the old one with the hole and hook and i didn't know any better.  The problem is that the hinge and the clasp in my bracelet were kind of flimsy. I own several pieces of cartier jewelry and if there is one thing it is not it flimsy. I brought the bracelet to the after sale lab on the 4th floor of the NYC Mansion (5th ave) yesterday. They called me back today saying that I can exchange my bracelet for another one if I want. So I went to try a new clasp JUC with the same result: the clasp doesn't seem very secure and it doesn't "click" enough to give me peace of mind.  Additionally the hinge is very loose. With the summer coming I don't want to run the risk that the new clasp comes undone and the bracelet opens and falls off.  Bear in mind that I haven't taken the Love off for the past 8 years and I plan on doing the same with my JUC.  Now, I have the option of exchanging for the older model (hook and hole) or for another "new clasp" JUC. I should add that I have a very active lifestyle. My husband is suggesting that I opt for the old version since it's more secure.  The SA who was a sweetheart even told me that it's more true to the heritage and genius of Aldo Cipullo. so my question is: which would you pick? Does anybody have any experience with both they are willing to share to help a sister in luxe?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## SPlovesluxe

KensingtonUK said:


> For those who own a love and JUC, does anyone wear it above their love? I feel like I always see it Worn closer to the wrist but I am thinking I would like to get one to wear on the other side of my love. My wrist gradually gets quite bigger up my arm and my live only goes up 1.5-2 inches up my arm so afraid the JUC will be too crowded unless I put it above my love


 I have a size 17 in the love and size 16 in the JUC and stack the love closer to my hand and the JUC right behind it. Never felt claustrofibic and now that I am not wearing the JUC I feel naked!


----------



## CartierLVer

SPlovesluxe said:


> Ladies and gentlemen of TPF, I need to pick your brains.  I have a RG Love and decided to stack with a RG + Diamonds JUC. We were traveling abroad and for many reasons (including Global Refund) bought a RG + Diamonds bracelet. Since I didn't even know about this forum, I didn't know that there is a new version of the JUC.  I bought a bracelet with the new clasp. I was used to seeing the old one with the hole and hook and i didn't know any better.  The problem is that the hinge and the clasp in my bracelet were kind of flimsy. I own several pieces of cartier jewelry and if there is one thing it is not it flimsy. I brought the bracelet to the after sale lab on the 4th floor of the NYC Mansion (5th ave) yesterday. They called me back today saying that I can exchange my bracelet for another one if I want. So I went to try a new clasp JUC with the same result: the clasp doesn't seem very secure and it doesn't "click" enough to give me peace of mind.  Additionally the hinge is very loose. With the summer coming I don't want to run the risk that the new clasp comes undone and the bracelet opens and falls off.  Bear in mind that I haven't taken the Love off for the past 8 years and I plan on doing the same with my JUC.  Now, I have the option of exchanging for the older model (hook and hole) or for another "new clasp" JUC. I should add that I have a very active lifestyle. My husband is suggesting that I opt for the old version since it's more secure.  The SA who was a sweetheart even told me that it's more true to the heritage and genius of Aldo Cipullo. so my question is: which would you pick? Does anybody have any experience with both they are willing to share to help a sister in luxe?
> Thanks in advance!



As stated in another thread. I opt for the old locking system! Which I have and it is very secure! Gl.


----------



## kewave

SPlovesluxe said:


> Ladies and gentlemen of TPF, I need to pick your brains.  I have a RG Love and decided to stack with a RG + Diamonds JUC. We were traveling abroad and for many reasons (including Global Refund) bought a RG + Diamonds bracelet. Since I didn't even know about this forum, I didn't know that there is a new version of the JUC.  I bought a bracelet with the new clasp. I was used to seeing the old one with the hole and hook and i didn't know any better.  The problem is that the hinge and the clasp in my bracelet were kind of flimsy. I own several pieces of cartier jewelry and if there is one thing it is not it flimsy. I brought the bracelet to the after sale lab on the 4th floor of the NYC Mansion (5th ave) yesterday. They called me back today saying that I can exchange my bracelet for another one if I want. So I went to try a new clasp JUC with the same result: the clasp doesn't seem very secure and it doesn't "click" enough to give me peace of mind.  Additionally the hinge is very loose. With the summer coming I don't want to run the risk that the new clasp comes undone and the bracelet opens and falls off.  Bear in mind that I haven't taken the Love off for the past 8 years and I plan on doing the same with my JUC.  Now, I have the option of exchanging for the older model (hook and hole) or for another "new clasp" JUC. I should add that I have a very active lifestyle. My husband is suggesting that I opt for the old version since it's more secure.  The SA who was a sweetheart even told me that it's more true to the heritage and genius of Aldo Cipullo. so my question is: which would you pick? Does anybody have any experience with both they are willing to share to help a sister in luxe?
> Thanks in advance!


I bought my JUC with diamonds in March and it has the old closure which is very secure. I have no idea how the new closure mechanism looks like but if you feel insecure about it then exchange it for the old closure whilst it's still available. 
Do you mind sharing a photo of the new closure as it has been widely discussed and no one has shared any photo yet. Thanks!


----------



## SPlovesluxe

The bracelet is currently back at the store. If I can I will take pictures and share to help other buyers. Thank you all so much   
I am going with the old version while I still can


----------



## CartierLVer

KensingtonUK said:


> Can you please take a picture!?!  I would like to do the same and get the same size as my love rather then sizing down since my love doesn't go too far up the arm, I am nervous my wrist will feel claustrophobic if the juc has to be worn closest to the wrist



Hi KensingtonUK. Here is how I stack my bracelets. Hope that helps.


----------



## SPlovesluxe

I do the Same!


----------



## hiri

CartierLVer said:


> Hi KensingtonUK. Here is how I stack my bracelets. Hope that helps.
> 
> View attachment 3689169


This is how I have mine. I used to have it the other way until I noticed the flat head of the nail was making small dents to the side of my love bracelet. I know it will get scratched but it doesn't mean I'll let it scratch viciously. I thought I was crazy but now I know im not the only one with the issue lol.


----------



## OlyUK

Has anyone ever seen a plain JUC on eBay UK? Never seem to be any that crop up?


----------



## SPlovesluxe

Update from my previous post. Here are the pictures with the new and old clasp side by side


----------



## SPlovesluxe

I went in to exchange my bracelet and was this close to doing just that when I noticed that the new version has 2 diamonds more than the old. The nice SA also showed me another new model that is not defective like mine. It clicks and the hinge is tough as the old version. The result is that they need to get me a new one now. 
The saga continues


----------



## cartier_love

Does anyone have the Juc that is longer, it wraps around 2 times? I'd like to see some modeling pics.


----------



## KensingtonUK

CartierLVer said:


> Hi KensingtonUK. Here is how I stack my bracelets. Hope that helps.
> 
> View attachment 3689169



Thanks s much!  Looks fantastic!  Are they both the same size or did you size down on the JUC? Any issues with it sliding over?


----------



## CartierLVer

KensingtonUK said:


> Thanks s much!  Looks fantastic!  Are they both the same size or did you size down on the JUC? Any issues with it sliding over?



The love cuff is 19 and JUC 17. I think your suppose to size 2 up/down. If not mistaken. Better to try them on in the boutique. I like it a little loose. Hope that helps.


----------



## kelly girl

SPlovesluxe said:


> View attachment 3689474
> View attachment 3689475
> 
> 
> I went in to exchange my bracelet and was this close to doing just that when I noticed that the new version has 2 diamonds more than the old. The nice SA also showed me another new model that is not defective like mine. It clicks and the hinge is tough as the old version. The result is that they need to get me a new one now.
> The saga continues


I would stick with the original lock mechanism.  The reason Cartier decided to modify the JUC lock is that clients complained about the difficulty of taking it off and on. I personally would rather know that my bracelet was very secure rather than have an extra diamond or two especially since the diamonds are so tiny. Please consider insuring your JUC if you decide to go with the newer version. I had a Love bracelet I purchased in 2012 to wear with one I already own from 2006. There had been a modification in the screw system in 2011 and my Love ultimately fell off and was lost. If you research this forum I wasn't the only person this happened to. While my insurance company covered the loss it is still upsetting.


----------



## kelly girl

Hmmm, not sure why this reply posted twice.


----------



## Miss CC

Went into my local boutique to see if they had the juc with the new lock (they didn't) so I tried on the thin loves instead. I really need to get my love cleaned/polished [emoji85].


----------



## hiri

Miss CC said:


> Went into my local boutique to see if they had the juc with the new lock (they didn't) so I tried on the thin loves instead. I really need to get my love cleaned/polished [emoji85].
> 
> View attachment 3690620
> View attachment 3690621


the pink gold looks so good!


----------



## hiri

kelly girl said:


> I would stick with the original lock mechanism.  The reason Cartier decided to modify the JUC lock is that clients complained about the difficulty of taking it off and on. I personally would rather know that my bracelet was very secure rather than have an extra diamond or two especially since the diamonds are so tiny. Please consider insuring your JUC if you decide to go with the newer version. I had a Love bracelet I purchased in 2012 to wear with one I already own from 2006. There had been a modification in the screw system in 2011 and my Love ultimately fell off and was lost. If you research this forum I wasn't the only person this happened to. While my insurance company covered the loss it is still upsetting.



I have a question, you lost the new one? one my the screws on mine keeps getting loose. I texted my SA and she said the screws are integrated in the bracelet and they won't come off. I'm scared they get loose enough and losing my bracelet. How did you insure yours? I want to do it! I have the JUC and love Bracelet, soon ill have the thin love bracelet once it arrives this week, I want to insure them!


----------



## kelly girl

hiri said:


> I have a question, you lost the new one? one my the screws on mine keeps getting loose. I texted my SA and she said the screws are integrated in the bracelet and they won't come off. I'm scared they get loose enough and losing my bracelet. How did you insure yours? I want to do it! I have the JUC and love Bracelet, soon ill have the thin love bracelet once it arrives this week, I want to insure them!


I'm not sure what the SA meant when she said the screws are integrated. While the screws don't come out completely as they did with the older model they can loosen and back out. I have a personal articles policy that my insurance agent suggested for my jewelry. You might want to go to Cartier and speak with your SA and show her how the screw keeps turning instead of staying nice and tight.


----------



## hiri

kelly girl said:


> I'm not sure what the SA meant when she said the screws are integrated. While the screws don't come out completely as they did with the older model they can loosen and back out. I have a personal articles policy that my insurance agent suggested for my jewelry. You might want to go to Cartier and speak with your SA and show her how the screw keeps turning instead of staying nice and tight.



This is what she said ""Hi ****, the screws on your love bracelet are integrated, attached, so they won't fall out. You will need to tighten the screws when they seem loose.""
I'll definitely talk to an insurance company! it seems the screws getting loose is normal so I do not want to take a risk.


----------



## SPlovesluxe

Kellygirl thank you so much for your feedback. That is a very thoughtful suggestion. I still don't know what I will do. They promised me a new bracelet next week but based on how I feel about it I will decide what to do. I really appreciate your nice words. Thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

kelly girl said:


> I'm not sure what the SA meant when she said the screws are integrated. While the screws don't come out completely as they did with the older model they can loosen and back out. I have a personal articles policy that my insurance agent suggested for my jewelry. You might want to go to Cartier and speak with your SA and show her how the screw keeps turning instead of staying nice and tight.



Go to about 9:50 of this video and this lady talks about the new version of the love with the integrated or attached screws.


----------



## kewave

hiri said:


> This is what she said ""Hi ****, the screws on your love bracelet are integrated, attached, so they won't fall out. You will need to tighten the screws when they seem loose.""
> I'll definitely talk to an insurance company! it seems the screws getting loose is normal so I do not want to take a risk.


What the SA meant is you won't lose the screw but you may still lose the bracelet if the screw become loose!


----------



## kewave

SPlovesluxe said:


> Kellygirl thank you so much for your feedback. That is a very thoughtful suggestion. I still don't know what I will do. They promised me a new bracelet next week but based on how I feel about it I will decide what to do. I really appreciate your nice words. Thank you


May I know where's the extra diamonds on the new JUC? 
I agree with kelly girl. The extra 1 point or 2 points diamond would not make a difference aesthetically or in value but losing the whole bracelet due to insecure closure would be a big deal especially you plan to wear it 24/7.
Also it looks like the hole for the new closure is bigger and the hook is smaller with a tiny protruding catch. Hence, the new JUC may have less gold so Cartier may compensate it with the extra diamonds. But this is just my guess. Go with whatever you are most comfortable and happy!


----------



## hiri

kewave said:


> What the SA meant is you won't lose the screw but you may still lose the bracelet if the screw become loose!


yes, but i would rather lose a screw than the bracelet. I don't wanna take any chances. Now I'm always checking the screw that keeps getting loose. Someone above said the screws can still fall out with the new mechanism. I read someone saying to put glue on it but I do not know if that will be a good idea.


----------



## uhpharm01

hiri said:


> yes, but i would rather lose a screw than the bracelet. I don't wanna take any chances. Now I'm always checking the screw that keeps getting loose. Someone above said the screws can still fall out with the new mechanism. I read someone saying to put glue on it but I do not know if that will be a good idea.


I don't why cartier changed the love bracelet. It's doesn't make any sense.yes I do know that was a while ago like back in 2011.


----------



## baghagg

I wear my "new system" 4 diamond Love with my "old system" diamond JUC, and my Love has come off accidentally several times.   I think that my Love is most secure when worn alone,  once I put the JUC next to it, they tap each other all day, everyday and it loosens the "new system" (Love) screws.   It just happened again one week ago,  luckily it was lost/found in my house, the other times in my car, but it's nerve-wracking and must be checked multiple times per day.  This last lost and found episode came after not checking the screws for 24 hours (I forgot)

ETA :  I always put my Love on properly,  going from one side,  to the other,  back and forth , etc..  I hope this helps


----------



## hiri

baghagg said:


> I wear my "new system" 4 diamond Love with my "old system" diamond JUC, and my Love has come off accidentally several times.   I think that my Love is most secure when worn alone,  once I put the JUC next to it, they tap each other all day, everyday and it loosens the "new system" (Love) screws.   It just happened again one week ago,  luckily it was lost/found in my house, the other times in my car, but it's nerve-wracking and must be checked multiple times per day.  This last lost and found episode came after not checking the screws for 24 hours (I forgot).


 id go crazy if i ever lose these bracelets. I'm now obsessed checking the screws all day.


----------



## kewave

hiri said:


> yes, but i would rather lose a screw than the bracelet. I don't wanna take any chances. Now I'm always checking the screw that keeps getting loose. Someone above said the screws can still fall out with the new mechanism. I read someone saying to put glue on it but I do not know if that will be a good idea.


No the screw won't come out completely, unlike the original design, the screw for the new closure is integrated to 1 half of the bracelet. But once the screw is loosen too much then half of the bracelet just get detached altogether, that's how some lost the bracelet. No one lose the screw alone in the new closing mechanism anymore. 
Of course no one wants to take any chances to lose the bracelet. You may want to go to Cartier and raised your concerns since some posters had gone to Cartier to have the problem rectified.


----------



## kewave

baghagg said:


> I wear my "new system" 4 diamond Love with my "old system" diamond JUC, and my Love has come off accidentally several times.   I think that my Love is most secure when worn alone,  once I put the JUC next to it, they tap each other all day, everyday and it loosens the "new system" (Love) screws.   It just happened again one week ago,  luckily it was lost/found in my house, the other times in my car, but it's nerve-wracking and must be checked multiple times per day.  This last lost and found episode came after not checking the screws for 24 hours (I forgot).


That's no good, this will just make me a nervous wreck fussing over the bracelet. Not cool at all!
Someone mentioned that the way it's screwed on makes a difference. After the bracelet is screwed lightly on both sides then tighten evenly on both sides may help. I read a poster sent her Love back 3 times and it was replaced before the problem went away. 
I got the 4 diamonds Rose Gold Love Bracelet originally but returned it for the JUC. So glad I went with JUC cos I never have any problem with it!


----------



## kelly girl

Thanks for posting the video uhpharm01. I now know how my bracelet fell off with out my realizing it. I'm still hoping my jeweler can find me the older model.


----------



## SPlovesluxe

So the hole for the new version is smaller and more round than the new version. The old version has an elongated hole and the missing diamonds are in fact the ones that would be against my skin. I think you all make a very valid point. Safety first specially when so much money is at stake. I have the old love bracelet and I have never had a problem for the past 10 years. I just want Cartier to show me both bracelets in my size and with my requirements so I can make a decision. Thank you all for your support and suggestions I feel less confused because of you all.


----------



## CartierLVer

Miss CC said:


> Went into my local boutique to see if they had the juc with the new lock (they didn't) so I tried on the thin loves instead. I really need to get my love cleaned/polished [emoji85].
> 
> View attachment 3690620
> View attachment 3690621



I love the combo stack you have! Why do you need to get your love polished?! Plz don't! It's only gonna get scratched up again and the polishing will take away some gold! Wear it in good health and fortune!


----------



## uhpharm01

kelly girl said:


> Thanks for posting the video uhpharm01. I now know how my bracelet fell off with out my realizing it. I'm still hoping my jeweler can find me the older model.


You're welcome Kelly Girl!  Good luck with your search. I hope that you can locate one.


----------



## Miss CC

CartierLVer said:


> I love the combo stack you have! Why do you need to get your love polished?! Plz don't! It's only gonna get scratched up again and the polishing will take away some gold! Wear it in good health and fortune!



Ohh I had no idea. I was thinking it looked a bit dull next to the new love but I guess that's just normal. Thanks for the info!! [emoji173]️


----------



## CartierLVer

Miss CC said:


> Ohh I had no idea. I was thinking it looked a bit dull next to the new love but I guess that's just normal. Thanks for the info!! [emoji173]️



Yes. Mines looks dull with all the scratches but in certain dim lighting or other types of lighting it has a beautiful patina shine which I love.


----------



## SPlovesluxe

Kellygirl and kewave I would like to thank you for brainstorming with me on the JUC. I went to the Mansion today to check the new lock in my size and the old lock. I picked the old. Ultimately as you mentioned a couple of diamonds next to my skin didn't matter when compared to the piece of mind. I also have another observation and it's about heritage and legacy. People know cartier's designs but they don't know that love and JUC were designed by Aldo Cipullo an accomplished designer and jeweler. Your remarks made me remember that he must have put a lot of thought in what he designed. I trust Aldo Cipullo more than Cartier because he was not influenced by the customers' complaint regarding the locks or the need to cater to his customers (and profit from them too) .
Thank you for your feedback as it ultimately helped me made a difficult decision.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3694536


----------



## hiri

SPlovesluxe said:


> Kellygirl and kewave I would like to thank you for brainstorming with me on the JUC. I went to the Mansion today to check the new lock in my size and the old lock. I picked the old. Ultimately as you mentioned a couple of diamonds next to my skin didn't matter when compared to the piece of mind. I also have another observation and it's about heritage and legacy. People know cartier's designs but they don't know that love and JUC were designed by Aldo Cipullo an accomplished designer and jeweler. Your remarks made me remember that he must have put a lot of thought in what he designed. I trust Aldo Cipullo more than Cartier because he was not influenced by the customers' complaint regarding the locks or the need to cater to his customers (and profit from them too) .
> Thank you for your feedback as it ultimately helped me made a difficult decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694536


Do you know the JUC was discontinued back then? I agree, he was the pro! he died so young tho....


----------



## SPlovesluxe

hiri said:


> Do you know the JUC was discontinued back then? I agree, he was the pro! he died so young tho....



Brilliant designer. I went to an exhibit at the mansion a few years ago and was blown away. I think his brother still works in New York


----------



## kewave

SPlovesluxe said:


> Kellygirl and kewave I would like to thank you for brainstorming with me on the JUC. I went to the Mansion today to check the new lock in my size and the old lock. I picked the old. Ultimately as you mentioned a couple of diamonds next to my skin didn't matter when compared to the piece of mind. I also have another observation and it's about heritage and legacy. People know cartier's designs but they don't know that love and JUC were designed by Aldo Cipullo an accomplished designer and jeweler. Your remarks made me remember that he must have put a lot of thought in what he designed. I trust Aldo Cipullo more than Cartier because he was not influenced by the customers' complaint regarding the locks or the need to cater to his customers (and profit from them too) .
> Thank you for your feedback as it ultimately helped me made a difficult decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694536


Glad you have finally come to a happy decision 
I think most JUC owners struggled with the opening initially but you really need to use your index finger for support on the pointed side in lifting  upward whilst the thumb pushes downward near the nail head. Once you practise a few times, you will get the hang of it. It becomes super easy and the best part is it's super secure, no one risks having it falls off one's arm unlike Love bracelet! 
Enjoy your new JUC to the fullest ❤️


----------



## CartierLVer

I would love to see a comparison of the old and new JUC with diamonds to see where they added the extra diamonds on the new JUC! I mean, a couple of extra diamonds on the new JUC should've raised the price on the new one!


----------



## SPlovesluxe

CartierLVer said:


> I would love to see a comparison of the old and new JUC with diamonds to see where they added the extra diamonds on the new JUC! I mean, a couple of extra diamonds on the new JUC should've raised the price on the new one!



I posted a picture of the new and old lock. If you look at the new lock it's round not elongated like the old version. 2 additional diamonds are in fact at the bottom of the nail head next to the skin. They are invisible when the bracelet is worn and you can only see them if you take the bracelet off. In a way the new lock allows the bracelet to be more like the ring that has diamonds all over the nailhead. Hope my explanation makes sense.


----------



## OlyUK

Thanks for the picture of the new and old lock with the JUC. I am lucky as found a shop that still has one old lock JUC and supposed to be picking it up. Definitely think people prefer the old locking system, Hate idea of it falling off.


----------



## SPlovesluxe

They still have them available in the US. The new locks are available in request for now because Cartier Corporate told the sales associate to sell all he old locks first.


----------



## OlyUK

Your lucky, in UK just new ones i think, my shop had to find one. Still think people will prefer the old locks. Guessing the JUC is popular in the US.


----------



## kelly girl

SPlovesluxe said:


> Kellygirl and kewave I would like to thank you for brainstorming with me on the JUC. I went to the Mansion today to check the new lock in my size and the old lock. I picked the old. Ultimately as you mentioned a couple of diamonds next to my skin didn't matter when compared to the piece of mind. I also have another observation and it's about heritage and legacy. People know cartier's designs but they don't know that love and JUC were designed by Aldo Cipullo an accomplished designer and jeweler. Your remarks made me remember that he must have put a lot of thought in what he designed. I trust Aldo Cipullo more than Cartier because he was not influenced by the customers' complaint regarding the locks or the need to cater to his customers (and profit from them too) .
> Thank you for your feedback as it ultimately helped me made a difficult decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694536


You made the right decision IMO. There's nothing like peace of mind instead of worrying if or when the locking mechanism on the Love or JUC might fail. I'm sure you're loving your new bracelet.


----------



## SPlovesluxe

kelly girl said:


> You made the right decision IMO. There's nothing like peace of mind instead of worrying if or when the locking mechanism on the Love or JUC might fail. I'm sure you're loving your new bracelet.



I am really thankful for the opportunity to brainstorm on the forum. I think you stirred me in the right direction because when I showed the husband the 2 locks he made a comment that the fewer the moving parts the better. Thank you


----------



## redish

Hi everyone, im a newbie here. Planning to buy JUC in gold to match my gold love bracelet. After reading rievews from you guys i want to buy the old version. But the sales assistant insist me to buy the new version one. He said if the new version is not good cartier wouldnt make it and its easier to open n it wouldnt fell off easily since its the same lock as the full diamond one. I know the old version is a bit hard to open n close if i want to use it by myself. Do you guys use the bracelet by urself or ask someone to help use it? And which one do u think i should choose the old or new since im very new with JUC. TIA


----------



## kewave

redish said:


> Hi everyone, im a newbie here. Planning to buy JUC in gold to match my gold love bracelet. After reading rievews from you guys i want to buy the old version. But the sales assistant insist me to buy the new version one. He said if the new version is not good cartier wouldnt make it and its easier to open n it wouldnt fell off easily since its the same lock as the full diamond one. I know the old version is a bit hard to open n close if i want to use it by myself. Do you guys use the bracelet by urself or ask someone to help use it? And which one do u think i should choose the old or new since im very new with JUC. TIA


I use the JUC by myself, no help needed at all!
I have not seen the new JUC but am totally pleased with mine, only you yourself know what is your comfort level.


----------



## SPlovesluxe

redish said:


> Hi everyone, im a newbie here. Planning to buy JUC in gold to match my gold love bracelet. After reading rievews from you guys i want to buy the old version. But the sales assistant insist me to buy the new version one. He said if the new version is not good cartier wouldnt make it and its easier to open n it wouldnt fell off easily since its the same lock as the full diamond one. I know the old version is a bit hard to open n close if i want to use it by myself. Do you guys use the bracelet by urself or ask someone to help use it? And which one do u think i should choose the old or new since im very new with JUC. TIA



See my posts above with pictures of the old and new clasp.  After much thinking I selected the OLD version and it is super safe.  Yes Cartier wouldn't make it if it wasn't safe but the problem is that the clasp was changed because people were complaining about the toughness of the JUC lock (which in my humble opinion is a good thing, not a bad thing).

I exchanged with the old lock and learned how to remove it myself.  There is a little trick because if you leverage the tip of the screw you can easily remove it and relook it by yourself.  If you are planning on wearing the bracelet every day the old lock seems to be safer.


----------



## hiri

redish said:


> Hi everyone, im a newbie here. Planning to buy JUC in gold to match my gold love bracelet. After reading rievews from you guys i want to buy the old version. But the sales assistant insist me to buy the new version one. He said if the new version is not good cartier wouldnt make it and its easier to open n it wouldnt fell off easily since its the same lock as the full diamond one. I know the old version is a bit hard to open n close if i want to use it by myself. Do you guys use the bracelet by urself or ask someone to help use it? And which one do u think i should choose the old or new since im very new with JUC. TIA



Do they have the old locking system in the boutique? I'd go with the old locking system.... three different sales associates told me the old one is a lot better and safer.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I just wanted to write an update since there's been a lot of discussion about the new vs old closure system, I have the new closure on my pave RG JUC and have pretty much worn it 24/7 for a month. Absolutely no issues at all, feels really secure and I personally prefer the new to the old system on my plain WG JUC where I had to really push down really hard to open it.


----------



## Bother Free

I just purchased my second JUC....WG with diamonds. It's the new closure mechanism


----------



## Linz2222

mousdioufe said:


> here my new bracelet from Cartier, i really love it, its quite unique, i ordered i in pink gold to match my incoming Cartier Calibre 2 tone rose gold. i have been mixing and matching with everything and anything, here some pictures. hope you enjoy as much as i did


Beautiful! Love how you stacked it!


----------



## sakuramickey

Bother Free said:


> I just purchased my second JUC....WG with diamonds. It's the new closure mechanism
> 
> View attachment 3705311
> View attachment 3705312
> View attachment 3705313



Absolutely stunning


----------



## Miss CC

Bother Free said:


> I just purchased my second JUC....WG with diamonds. It's the new closure mechanism
> 
> View attachment 3705311
> View attachment 3705312
> View attachment 3705313



Beautiful!!


----------



## OlyUK

Well i tried on the new locking system yesterday and compared it to the old locking system for the JUC. There is actually nothing wrong with the new system. It has a small locking thing that you have to squeeze to release the mechanism to allow it to unlock, you cant just pull it out, as it locks. A difference about the old locking system is definitely the old system would take a lot more to get it off your wrist. However, the main thing i noticed is that the new locking mechanism makes a slight noise when you tap the top of the nail bit when it is secured. Hard to explain the noise, just little noise. Whereas with the old locking system the nail part once secured if tapped on the top makes no sound whatsoever. So in my experience the new system just makes tiny noise occasionally, but is still safe and secure. If i had a choice, and after experiencing both, i definitely would go with the old locking mechanism. Im happy i managed to get the last old one.


----------



## redish

Thank you kewave, SPloveslux and hiri for helping me answering my questions. After trying both at the boutique, I finally choose the old lock. My hand got bleeding while trying to put on the new lock cos the opening part in the middle its tight ( i hope you understand which part what i mean cos i dont know how to explain that part, sorry for my poor english). And after sometime trying to open n close the old lock actually its not as hard as i thought. Also i think i will buy another JUC in the future so why not having the old lock while i still have a chance to get it. My SA had to go to the warehouse to get the old lock for me. He said all the old lock will be discontinued soon. Fyi, the new lock bracelet is slightly heavier than the old one. Also the new one is made in Spain while mine is made in Switzerland. Those are the two that i tried though not sure about the rest. Hope that help.


----------



## Kindness3

Miss CC said:


> Went into my local boutique to see if they had the juc with the new lock (they didn't) so I tried on the thin loves instead. I really need to get my love cleaned/polished [emoji85].
> 
> View attachment 3690620
> View attachment 3690621


Love the pictures


----------



## Kindness3

Here pictures of my collection.


----------



## Kindness3




----------



## Kindness3

Thanku 4 letting me share


----------



## SPlovesluxe

Beautiful! So the new lock will apply also with the gold bracelet? The NY SAs didn't know yet. So far they have only received some pieces with diamonds with the new lock and they were wondering that too.


----------



## prplhrt21

OMG so this just totally happened today...


----------



## alexd94

Hi everyone, i'm not sure which colour JUC to go with that best suits my skin, rose gold or yellow? This is a graduation gift and i am debating between the JUC or a Rolex GMT blue noir, any thoughts to help me make the decision?


----------



## baghagg

alexd94 said:


> Hi everyone, i'm not sure which colour JUC to go with that best suits my skin, rose gold or yellow? This is a graduation gift and i am debating between the JUC or a Rolex GMT blue noir, any thoughts to help me make the decision?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706950
> View attachment 3706951


They both suit you - the yellow gold contrasts,  and the rose gold blends; however,  I'd go for the Rolex given the choices.   Good luck,  let us know which one you ultimately choose!


----------



## sydneywd

alexd94 said:


> Hi everyone, i'm not sure which colour JUC to go with that best suits my skin, rose gold or yellow? This is a graduation gift and i am debating between the JUC or a Rolex GMT blue noir, any thoughts to help me make the decision?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706950
> View attachment 3706951



I would go for the rolex!


----------



## SPlovesluxe

Rolex or a panerai!


----------



## diva lee

alexd94 said:


> Hi everyone, i'm not sure which colour JUC to go with that best suits my skin, rose gold or yellow? This is a graduation gift and i am debating between the JUC or a Rolex GMT blue noir, any thoughts to help me make the decision?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706950
> View attachment 3706951



I slightly prefer the yellow gold on you but both look really good against your skin. If you have an opportunity to get the Rolex GMT I'd go with that for now and then get the JUC next. Congrats on your graduation!!


----------



## hiri

alexd94 said:


> Hi everyone, i'm not sure which colour JUC to go with that best suits my skin, rose gold or yellow? This is a graduation gift and i am debating between the JUC or a Rolex GMT blue noir, any thoughts to help me make the decision?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706950
> View attachment 3706951


I'd go with yellow gold. I'd also get the rolex bc is more expensive then you can get the bracelet. I personally would choose the bracelet bc i dont like watches that much. I only have one cartier and i barely use it... maybe twice a year or something like that. But that's up to you!


----------



## Kindness3

prplhrt21 said:


> OMG so this just totally happened today...


Congratulation love your love collects


----------



## Kindness3

alexd94 said:


> Hi everyone, i'm not sure which colour JUC to go with that best suits my skin, rose gold or yellow? This is a graduation gift and i am debating between the JUC or a Rolex GMT blue noir, any thoughts to help me make the decision?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706950
> View attachment 3706951


Yellow looks the best shows up more if u know what I mean


----------



## redish

Hi all, just wondering did anyone get the cleaning kit while purchasing JUC bracelet? I watched some reveal in youtube that they get the kit while purchasing the bracelet.


----------



## CartierLVer

redish said:


> Hi all, just wondering did anyone get the cleaning kit while purchasing JUC bracelet? I watched some reveal in youtube that they get the kit while purchasing the bracelet.



Yes. Any jewelry that you purchase from Cartier they are supposed to give you a cleaning kit, unless they are out.


----------



## SPlovesluxe

I got one too but I am not sure it's any better than the one I use. To be honest my love bracelet is scratch free and looks brand new because of these products. I hear people have troubles with the pink gold turning yellow but it's only tarnish. I remove it with the same products and I couldn't be happier. If you want more info let me know.


----------



## hiri

SPlovesluxe said:


> I got one too but I am not sure it's any better than the one I use. To be honest my love bracelet is scratch free and looks brand new because of these products. I hear people have troubles with the pink gold turning yellow but it's only tarnish. I remove it with the same products and I couldn't be happier. If you want more info let me know.


Which one do you have if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## hiri

redish said:


> Hi all, just wondering did anyone get the cleaning kit while purchasing JUC bracelet? I watched some reveal in youtube that they get the kit while purchasing the bracelet.



It depends. Some SA gives them and other don't. I didn't get one when I bought the juste un clou but I got one in Dallas when I bought my love ring. I didn't get one when I bought my classic love but I received one when the SA shipped my second love bracelet. I guess it depends on their mood that day lol. 

Oh... I only got one with my love ring because I asked for it... She said it was only for watches but I told her I still wanted one so she went to the back and grabbed me one.


----------



## SPlovesluxe

I use the magic bling products. My husband bought them at a boat show and they work very well removing tarnish on metal surfaces. Years ago I accidentally scratched my love bracelet. I used the star glow extreme hoping it would remove the scratch. It did that and more: the scratch disappeared and the yellowing of the pink gold too. You'd be surprised how much gunk these bracelets attract! Now I clean them about once a month. The SA was shocked when I told him my love is 8 years old! It has very faint scratches and it's still as gold as the first day!


----------



## SPlovesluxe

For your reference this is my old love with the brand new JUC. You be the judge. I think the love still looks amazing.


----------



## Violet Bleu

SPlovesluxe said:


> For your reference this is my old love with the brand new JUC. You be the judge. I think the love still looks amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707851


Wow! That's impressive!


----------



## space12

is the price increase happening soon for this year?


----------



## redish

SPlovesluxe said:


> I got one too but I am not sure it's any better than the one I use. To be honest my love bracelet is scratch free and looks brand new because of these products. I hear people have troubles with the pink gold turning yellow but it's only tarnish. I remove it with the same products and I couldn't be happier. If you want more info let me know.



Thanks for the information, if you dont mind can you show me the pic of the product that you use. Btw your love bracelet looks amazing, its still like new


----------



## SPlovesluxe

Sure. Here they are. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





 I apply the star glow with a microfiber cloth and delicately buff the bracelets. The first time I got scared because the polish turns black on contact with the tarnish. But my husband who uses it on the boat told me that it's normal because of all the dirt. Then I wipe clean the polish and rinse the bracelet. Finally I spray the magic bling and dry it to a mirror finish. 
I had the bracelet inspected every year at the store and they never found it damaged by these products. People can't believe the love is so old and the JUC is so new. They look almost the same.


----------



## AmorNChanel

SPlovesluxe said:


> For your reference this is my old love with the brand new JUC. You be the judge. I think the love still looks amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707851



Congrats on your new JUC! Your love is in AMAZING condition and would never have guessed its 8 YEARS old!!


----------



## AmorNChanel

SPlovesluxe said:


> Sure. Here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708406
> View attachment 3708407
> View attachment 3708408
> 
> I apply the star glow with a microfiber cloth and delicately buff the bracelets. The first time I got scared because the polish turns black on contact with the tarnish. But my husband who uses it on the boat told me that it's normal because of all the dirt. Then I wipe clean the polish and rinse the bracelet. Finally I spray the magic bling and dry it to a mirror finish.
> I had the bracelet inspected every year at the store and they never found it damaged by these products. People can't believe the love is so old and the JUC is so new. They look almost the same.



Thanks for sharing. How often do you use these products to clean your love?


----------



## SPlovesluxe

About once a month. If I get a visible scratch I spot treat with a bit of star glow and it goes back to normal.


----------



## hiri

SPlovesluxe said:


> About once a month. If I get a visible scratch I spot treat with a bit of star glow and it goes back to normal.


Thank you. I'm ordering mine today!


----------



## SPlovesluxe

You are going to love the products. You get a huge tub that will last you forever. I have used barely half of mine and it's been 8 years. I use it also on the hardware of some LV bags and it comes out like new. I even removed a deep scratch in my husband's luminor. I love the stuff!


----------



## redish

SPlovesluxe said:


> Sure. Here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708406
> View attachment 3708407
> View attachment 3708408
> 
> I apply the star glow with a microfiber cloth and delicately buff the bracelets. The first time I got scared because the polish turns black on contact with the tarnish. But my husband who uses it on the boat told me that it's normal because of all the dirt. Then I wipe clean the polish and rinse the bracelet. Finally I spray the magic bling and dry it to a mirror finish.
> I had the bracelet inspected every year at the store and they never found it damaged by these products. People can't believe the love is so old and the JUC is so new. They look almost the same.



Thank you for sharing  will order it soon


----------



## doves75

alexd94 said:


> Hi everyone, i'm not sure which colour JUC to go with that best suits my skin, rose gold or yellow? This is a graduation gift and i am debating between the JUC or a Rolex GMT blue noir, any thoughts to help me make the decision?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706950
> View attachment 3706951



I Like the Rose Gold better on you. If I have to choose, I'll take Rolex over the JUC. Congratulations and let us know what you choose.


----------



## AmorNChanel

SPlovesluxe said:


> About once a month. If I get a visible scratch I spot treat with a bit of star glow and it goes back to normal.



Thanks!


----------



## doves75

SPlovesluxe said:


> Sure. Here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708406
> View attachment 3708407
> View attachment 3708408
> 
> I apply the star glow with a microfiber cloth and delicately buff the bracelets. The first time I got scared because the polish turns black on contact with the tarnish. But my husband who uses it on the boat told me that it's normal because of all the dirt. Then I wipe clean the polish and rinse the bracelet. Finally I spray the magic bling and dry it to a mirror finish.
> I had the bracelet inspected every year at the store and they never found it damaged by these products. People can't believe the love is so old and the JUC is so new. They look almost the same.



Thanks for the info....I'm gonna order one


----------



## minnie04

Hi guys, I need opinion if you can help me, I am nowhere near boutique , plan to order online but not sure what size . I wear size 17 on love bracelet , should I get same size on juc or go smaller (16) . ? Plan to wear it stack and put juc closer to hand . Thanks in advance.


----------



## kewave

minnie04 said:


> Hi guys, I need opinion if you can help me, I am nowhere near boutique , plan to order online but not sure what size . I wear size 17 on love bracelet , should I get same size on juc or go smaller (16) . ? Plan to wear it stack and put juc closer to hand . Thanks in advance.


Go down 1 size smaller for JUC.


----------



## SPlovesluxe

I have the same size in love and I went for a 16 JUC


----------



## minnie04

Thank you ❤️️


----------



## TigerLily04

Hi All. I have a YG love in size 17 and can buy am thinking of buying a JUC to stack. I like my bracelets a little dangly, so do you think I should go with a 17 JUC or 16JUC? Does anyone here have a 17 Love and wears it with a 17 JUC? Are you happy with that stack? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Onemore13

How comfortable is the Juste?  Does the nail head dig in at all?


----------



## SPlovesluxe

Onemore13 said:


> How comfortable is the Juste?  Does the nail head dig in at all?



I find it very comfortable. Since it's thinner than the regular love it's perfect for stacking and your wrist doesn't feel like in a cast.


----------



## lanasyogamama

TigerLily04 said:


> Hi All. I have a YG love in size 17 and can buy am thinking of buying a JUC to stack. I like my bracelets a little dangly, so do you think I should go with a 17 JUC or 16JUC? Does anyone here have a 17 Love and wears it with a 17 JUC? Are you happy with that stack? Thanks for all your help!



I have a 17 love bracelet and the 16 JUC. The dangle is equal.


----------



## LoveBracelet

New JUC necklace


----------



## SPlovesluxe

LoveBracelet said:


> New JUC necklace
> 
> View attachment 3714789



I've seen it in the New York Store. It's cool but I am not sure it's very comfortable.


----------



## LoveBracelet

SPlovesluxe said:


> I've seen it in the New York Store. It's cool but I am not sure it's very comfortable.


Saw it in real, sooooo coooool!


----------



## Bother Free

sakuramickey said:


> Absolutely stunning


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bother Free

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Kindness3

Another beautiful wed morning


----------



## Kindness3

Thank you for letting share these


----------



## sayhitoromes

SPlovesluxe said:


> About once a month. If I get a visible scratch I spot treat with a bit of star glow and it goes back to normal.


Do you take off your Love every month when you clean it? Or do you just leave it on and clean the outside of the bracelet? I feel like should probably take it off to not get the product on your skin but I'd rather not remove it


----------



## SPlovesluxe

sayhitoromes said:


> Do you take off your Love every month when you clean it? Or do you just leave it on and clean the outside of the bracelet? I feel like should probably take it off to not get the product on your skin but I'd rather not remove it



I don't remove it. I use very little product so it doesn't really get on my skin. And even if it does it's not abrasive and easily washed off with a bit of soap and water.


----------



## SPlovesluxe

To be honest I have only removed the Love bracelet once in 8 years and it was for surgery.


----------



## sayhitoromes

SPlovesluxe said:


> I don't remove it. I use very little product so it doesn't really get on my skin. And even if it does it's not abrasive and easily washed off with a bit of soap and water.


Very helpful, thank you!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Can anyone authenticate a juste un clou that I purchased on eBay? I would be willing to pay. It seems authentic with one exception (compared to mine which I know is authentic) - the hinge when opened is not stiff. It just flops down. If anyone can help, I will post pics and the link or direct me to a paid service? I spent a lot for this piece and I want to make sure it's authentic.


----------



## foxyqt

I recently bought the RG JUC in the new locking system and it is really great. I am so glad that I'm able to put it on and take it off any time I want without hassle or pressure. I tried taking off a JUC with the old lock at the boutique and it hurt so much! So I'm glad I went with the new lock. To everyone who is still skeptical of the new lock, it really isn't flimsy at all. It is still very secure and I have absolutely no problems with it. Maybe if I was planning to wear the JUC 24/7 (like the Love bracelet) then I wouldn't have minded the old lock, but for me, I am only planning to wear it occasionally so I really needed to be able to put it on and take it off easily.

HTH!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

foxyqt said:


> I recently bought the RG JUC in the new locking system and it is really great. I am so glad that I'm able to put it on and take it off any time I want without hassle or pressure. I tried taking off a JUC with the old lock at the boutique and it hurt so much! So I'm glad I went with the new lock. To everyone who is still skeptical of the new lock, it really isn't flimsy at all. It is still very secure and I have absolutely no problems with it. Maybe if I was planning to wear the JUC 24/7 (like the Love bracelet) then I wouldn't have minded the old lock, but for me, I am only planning to wear it occasionally so I really needed to be able to put it on and take it off easily.
> 
> HTH!



Totally agree! I just bought the RG JUC with diamonds (new locking mechanism) and I'm so glad I went with the new one. When I tried the old I couldn't get it off without much sweating and anxiety that i might never be able to get it off!!

Congrats on your new JUC!!!!


----------



## spoiledjojoy

alexd94 said:


> Hi everyone, i'm not sure which colour JUC to go with that best suits my skin, rose gold or yellow? This is a graduation gift and i am debating between the JUC or a Rolex GMT blue noir, any thoughts to help me make the decision?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706950
> View attachment 3706951



I would go with the Rolex  instead [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## purses&perfumes

My wrist is 16.5 cm.  What size JUC.... 17 or 18???


----------



## Kindness3

purses&perfumes said:


> My wrist is 16.5 cm.  What size JUC.... 17 or 18???


I would take 17mm if you are going to buy more cartier bracelets then go with 17.if this is your only piece you can go to 18 wear it on the lose side.but 17 is your size good luck on your color choice


----------



## Vertige

redish said:


> Thank you kewave, SPloveslux and hiri for helping me answering my questions. After trying both at the boutique, I finally choose the old lock. My hand got bleeding while trying to put on the new lock cos the opening part in the middle its tight ( i hope you understand which part what i mean cos i dont know how to explain that part, sorry for my poor english). And after sometime trying to open n close the old lock actually its not as hard as i thought. Also i think i will buy another JUC in the future so why not having the old lock while i still have a chance to get it. My SA had to go to the warehouse to get the old lock for me. He said all the old lock will be discontinued soon. Fyi, the new lock bracelet is slightly heavier than the old one. Also the new one is made in Spain while mine is made in Switzerland. Those are the two that i tried though not sure about the rest. Hope that help.



Thank you for sharing the information about the country of manufacture. How to tell where an individual bracelet is made? I know my JUC ring is made in France because of the French gold hallmark (the eagle head) on the back of the ring, but the bracelet has only the lozenge (maker's mark) on the inside.


----------



## civic4800

Has anyone heard of a new JUC bracelet being released late this year/early next year?  I was in the Cartier store last week and my SA mentioned that a slimmer JUC, similar to the slimmer Love bracelet, would be released early next year.  He said that he has viewed pictures of it and that it's gorgeous.  

I asked that he keep me posted regarding a potential release date so we shall see...


----------



## Violet Bleu

civic4800 said:


> Has anyone heard of a new JUC bracelet being released late this year/early next year?  I was in the Cartier store last week and my SA mentioned that a slimmer JUC, similar to the slimmer Love bracelet, would be released early next year.  He said that he has viewed pictures of it and that it's gorgeous.
> 
> I asked that he keep me posted regarding a potential release date so we shall see...


This is very interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SashaJustine

I hope that is true. Am in love with my JUC in YG and would love to add a thin version to the same wrist. Currently wear with a JUV RG diamond ring and a WG Tiffany DBTY bracelet


----------



## Violet Bleu

SashaJustine said:


> I hope that is true. Am in love with my JUC in YG and would love to add a thin version to the same wrist. Currently wear with a JUV RG diamond ring and a WG Tiffany DBTY bracelet


Pic?


----------



## SashaJustine

Violet Bleu said:


> Pic?


----------



## Violet Bleu

SashaJustine said:


> View attachment 3772956


I love that! I have a JUC ring but really want to add the bracelet.


----------



## SashaJustine

Violet Bleu said:


> I love that! I have a JUC ring but really want to add the bracelet.


Would recommend it for sure!!


----------



## xilej

During a recent visit to my local boutique, I saw the 2017 revision of the Juste un Clou (with click locking mechanism). Comparing it with the older bracelet at the same size, there are other differences: The new bracelet has a different shape - it's a bit more round, and the bracelet feels a tiny bit thicker on the overall. It's slightly heavier too - the difference is obvious when handling them.


----------



## sheenster23

xilej said:


> During a recent visit to my local boutique, I saw the 2017 revision of the Juste un Clou (with click locking mechanism). Comparing it with the older bracelet at the same size, there are other differences: The new bracelet has a different shape - it's a bit more round, and the bracelet feels a tiny bit thicker on the overall. It's slightly heavier too - the difference is obvious when handling them.


Good to know. Having seen both side by side what is your preference?


----------



## sheenster23

I am seriously considering a JUC before the aug 1 increase and somewhat torn between a JUC in PG w diamonds / YG plain / YG with diamonds. Those are the only styles they have in my size at my store without having to order. 
Can I get your thoughts on which one you think suits my skin tone best? (I plan to wear it on its own on my left arm with a watch or with a YG 4 diamond love on days I feel a bit more dressy). 

Will a diamond JUC and a 4-diamond love together look too ostentatious for weekends/non formal settings?

Thank you!


----------



## kate2828

civic4800 said:


> Has anyone heard of a new JUC bracelet being released late this year/early next year?  I was in the Cartier store last week and my SA mentioned that a slimmer JUC, similar to the slimmer Love bracelet, would be released early next year.  He said that he has viewed pictures of it and that it's gorgeous.
> 
> I asked that he keep me posted regarding a potential release date so we shall see...



Omg! I would love to add the JUC in a thinner version for stacking with my love! Please keep us posted if you hear anything else.


----------



## uhpharm01

sheenster23 said:


> I am seriously considering a JUC before the aug 1 increase and somewhat torn between a JUC in PG w diamonds / YG plain / YG with diamonds. Those are the only styles they have in my size at my store without having to order.
> Can I get your thoughts on which one you think suits my skin tone best? (I plan to wear it on its own on my left arm with a watch or with a YG 4 diamond love on days I feel a bit more dressy).
> 
> Will a diamond JUC and a 4-diamond love together look too ostentatious for weekends/non formal settings?
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 3778285
> View attachment 3778289
> View attachment 3778290
> View attachment 3778291
> View attachment 3778292


Are you in USA?


----------



## cartier_love

sheenster23 said:


> I am seriously considering a JUC before the aug 1 increase and somewhat torn between a JUC in PG w diamonds / YG plain / YG with diamonds. Those are the only styles they have in my size at my store without having to order.
> Can I get your thoughts on which one you think suits my skin tone best? (I plan to wear it on its own on my left arm with a watch or with a YG 4 diamond love on days I feel a bit more dressy).
> 
> Will a diamond JUC and a 4-diamond love together look too ostentatious for weekends/non formal settings?
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 3778285
> View attachment 3778289
> View attachment 3778290
> View attachment 3778291
> View attachment 3778292



My vote is YG with Diamonds. The diamonds make it so beautiful.


----------



## SashaJustine

I prefer the YG with diamonds on you, obviously just my two cents and you must do what feels right for you!





sheenster23 said:


> I am seriously considering a JUC before the aug 1 increase and somewhat torn between a JUC in PG w diamonds / YG plain / YG with diamonds. Those are the only styles they have in my size at my store without having to order.
> Can I get your thoughts on which one you think suits my skin tone best? (I plan to wear it on its own on my left arm with a watch or with a YG 4 diamond love on days I feel a bit more dressy).
> 
> Will a diamond JUC and a 4-diamond love together look too ostentatious for weekends/non formal settings?
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 3778285
> View attachment 3778289
> View attachment 3778290
> View attachment 3778291
> View attachment 3778292


----------



## xilej

sheenster23 said:


> Good to know. Having seen both side by side what is your preference?



I prefer the newer one because of the slightly rounder shape and the lock is so much easier to use. I have no problems with the push-down tension lock of the old one, but it always made me wonder how far it would strain the swivel joint. Though given this is Cartier craftmanship, it is assumed that it will last for decades/ forever.

However, it's hard to tell the difference between the two when worn, though.


The news of the slimmer Juste un Clou is interesting, but I wish Cartier would make a new style that is in between the classic and XL variation.


----------



## Grande Latte

I would suggest the yg with diamonds. JUCs need that additional bling to soften the look a little and make it more feminine. And no, I don't think it's ostentatious with your current LOVE.


----------



## Sparkledolll

sheenster23 said:


> I am seriously considering a JUC before the aug 1 increase and somewhat torn between a JUC in PG w diamonds / YG plain / YG with diamonds. Those are the only styles they have in my size at my store without having to order.
> Can I get your thoughts on which one you think suits my skin tone best? (I plan to wear it on its own on my left arm with a watch or with a YG 4 diamond love on days I feel a bit more dressy).
> 
> Will a diamond JUC and a 4-diamond love together look too ostentatious for weekends/non formal settings?
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 3778285
> View attachment 3778289
> View attachment 3778290
> View attachment 3778291
> View attachment 3778292



Let's put it this way, no one ever regrets getting diamonds but you might regret getting the plain version [emoji6]


----------



## Grande Latte

OK. I've caught the JUC bug. 

Usually I'm a very feminine, girly-girly type of girl. All my jewelry is very feminine. But this bad ass JUC design has got my heart singing.

Here's my dilemma. I have TOO many platinum tennis diamond bracelets. A gold Rolex, several Cartier watches (silver colored and yellow colored), and several Chanel watches (J12 with diamonds and Premiere). I'd LOVE to build a gold collection, but currently my jewels are all silver colored based and I really want a JUC in yellow gold because in my strange opinion, the white gold color just makes the nail even more "nail" looking!!! And that could be menacing looking.

But would it be too weird? Like it wouldn't go with most of my existing collection? Or it doesn't matter?

Additionally on the JUC, I think the more diamonds it has, the more feminine looking it gets. US$11,800 for a few diamonds, or US$40,400 for all the pave diamonds? The all-diamond piece is the price of a car! But I get this nagging feeling that if I don't save for it, I might regret the US$11,800 purchase. 

What are your thoughts? I just turned 40, is JUC something I can wear for life?


----------



## kewave

Grande Latte said:


> OK. I've caught the JUC bug.
> 
> Usually I'm a very feminine, girly-girly type of girl. All my jewelry is very feminine. But this bad ass JUC design has got my heart singing.
> 
> Here's my dilemma. I have TOO many platinum tennis diamond bracelets. A gold Rolex, several Cartier watches (silver colored and yellow colored), and several Chanel watches (J12 with diamonds and Premiere). I'd LOVE to build a gold collection, but currently my jewels are all silver colored based and I really want a JUC in yellow gold because in my strange opinion, the white gold color just makes the nail even more "nail" looking!!! And that could be menacing looking.
> 
> But would it be too weird? Like it wouldn't go with most of my existing collection? Or it doesn't matter?
> 
> Additionally on the JUC, I think the more diamonds it has, the more feminine looking it gets. US$11,800 for a few diamonds, or US$40,400 for all the pave diamonds? The all-diamond piece is the price of a car! But I get this nagging feeling that if I don't save for it, I might regret the US$11,800 purchase.
> 
> What are your thoughts? I just turned 40, is JUC something I can wear for life?


I'm older than you and just bought a Rose Gold JUC with a few diamonds a few months ago and I planned to wear it to a ripe old age before passing on to my kid! Like you, most of my jewellery are in white gold and rather feminine. But I absolutely love the JUC bracelet and didn't care for the more popular Love bracelet.
I don't have the heart to spend $40k on a bracelet so I guess I'm super happy and contented with the one with fewer diamonds. Also, I much prefer the fewer diamonds JUC as I find it has the best balance in retaining the look of the nail but with just the right touch of diamonds to soften things up a little. I chose rose gold despite not having many jewellery in this tone because I find rose gold goes very well with silver and has a more updated look compared to yellow gold. JUC bracelet is like a permanent jewellery, so it doesn't really have to match. Just go with whatever your heart desires.


----------



## bluesky13

Miss CC said:


> Joining the club with my new diamond juc. Here it is paired with my love (both in yg).  So in love!!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji173].
> 
> View attachment 3604109
> View attachment 3604110


so beautiful!


----------



## bluesky13

sakuramickey said:


> Finally joining the Clou club after lurking for a long time! It's so pretty by itself that I took of my Love! Hopefully I will be ready to stack in the future! Thank you ladies for all your beautiful pictures


beautiful!


----------



## bluesky13

Solday said:


> View attachment 3440339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dream came true last month when I got a beautiful Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold with one diamond from my DH as a gift to my birthday last month and a gorgeous Cartier Juste un Clou in pink gold with diamonds as a push-presentthe baby's due is in a month but he couldn't wait
> I got my other Cartier Love cuff in white gold with one diamond as a wedding gift from DH last year.
> I am on cloud nine and I feel so blessed!
> Sorry for my swollen hands...


so pretty!


----------



## bluesky13

Bother Free said:


> Diamond Juste Un Clou in YG


gorgeous!


----------



## bluesky13

Lots love said:


> Tomorrow stack


gorgeous!


----------



## Grande Latte

Miss CC said:


> Joining the club with my new diamond juc. Here it is paired with my love (both in yg).  So in love!!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji173].
> 
> View attachment 3604109
> View attachment 3604110



It's so pretty. May I know which size you got? If I were to get both the JUC and LOVE down the line, should they be the same size? How does sizing work if I want JUC to be closer to my wrist/ hand.


----------



## SashaJustine

My SA advised to get one size down in the JUC that you are in the love. So personally I got a size 16 JUC and size 17 loves. I wear JUC on right wrist and Loves on the left wrist, but can combine them together if I like. 





Grande Latte said:


> It's so pretty. May I know which size you got? If I were to get both the JUC and LOVE down the line, should they be the same size? How does sizing work if I want JUC to be closer to my wrist/ hand.


----------



## fairylady

I just recently bought the yg juc diamond with the new closure system. Does anyone notice that their juc make this clicking noise when you move it up and down your arm? It kind of sound like my two love bracelets hitting each other when stacked but just not as loud. I checked again and it's secure though so I don't mind the noise but just want to be sure. 




Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## SashaJustine

Also just recently purchased a JUC, but plain YG with the new closure system. Just checked it and it does make a small noise when moving up/down the wrist but nothing that concerns me. Not sure on other suggestions ppl have, but if it really does bother you would take back into the boutique. 





fairylady said:


> I just recently bought the yg juc diamond with the new closure system. Does anyone notice that their juc make this clicking noise when you move it up and down your arm? It kind of sound like my two love bracelets hitting each other when stacked but just not as loud. I checked again and it's secure though so I don't mind the noise but just want to be sure.
> 
> View attachment 3782357
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

fairylady said:


> I just recently bought the yg juc diamond with the new closure system. Does anyone notice that their juc make this clicking noise when you move it up and down your arm? It kind of sound like my two love bracelets hitting each other when stacked but just not as loud. I checked again and it's secure though so I don't mind the noise but just want to be sure.
> 
> View attachment 3782357
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Yes this is common. When I purchased mine though it bothered me so I made sure my SA found me a non noisemaker. Either way it's still secure!


----------



## SPlovesluxe

Vertige said:


> Thank you for sharing the information about the country of manufacture. How to tell where an individual bracelet is made? I know my JUC ring is made in France because of the French gold hallmark (the eagle head) on the back of the ring, but the bracelet has only the lozenge (maker's mark) on the inside.



Question for you: some people mentioned that the new bracelet is more round and thicker throughout. I have had the new version for a few months before starting to have problems with the lock and exchanging for the old version. Personally I didn't notice this difference in shape or that the older version is less substantial. The only difference I noticed is that the old version is missing 1 or 2 diamonds at the bottom where it meets the hand because of the larger hole in the lock. I would appreciate your opinion because I don't perceive my bracelet to have a different shape or to be lighter than the new.


----------



## fairylady

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yes this is common. When I purchased mine though it bothered me so I made sure my SA found me a non noisemaker. Either way it's still secure!



Thanks for your response, I didn't know that a non noisemaker exist and it's also the new lock too?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

fairylady said:


> Thanks for your response, I didn't know that a non noisemaker exist and it's also the new lock too?



Yes, mine is the new locking mechanism and doesn't make any noise. HTH!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Just got mine yesterday I love it soooo much !!!! It's also new lock [emoji359] as well thank you for letting me share 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I think I love it even more than my love bracelet


----------



## SashaJustine

Gorgeous! What size JUC and LOVE did you get? 





lvjunkyxo said:


> Just got mine yesterday I love it soooo much !!!! It's also new lock [emoji359] as well thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I love it even more than my love bracelet


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Thank you!!!! Love is a size 16 and JUC is a size 15 they fit perfectly and still have a little space especially since it's summer time I am a little swollen from the heat. The tighter fit for me is great Bc they don't clink together I just put them a little further up my arm and they stay in place all day [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Grande Latte

lvjunkyxo said:


> Thank you!!!! Love is a size 16 and JUC is a size 15 they fit perfectly and still have a little space especially since it's summer time I am a little swollen from the heat. The tighter fit for me is great Bc they don't clink together I just put them a little further up my arm and they stay in place all day [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Congrats. I love your stack.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Grande Latte said:


> Congrats. I love your stack.



Thank you!! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Kmazz39

lvjunkyxo said:


> Just got mine yesterday I love it soooo much !!!! It's also new lock [emoji359] as well thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I love it even more than my love bracelet


Love this stack!!


----------



## melikesLV

Hi everyone, I'm more of a lurker on this forum but wanted to share my new white gold JUC!

I'm an asian man in my early thirties with a fit athletic build and have never been into jewelry at all (only wear a watch) but for some reason this bracelet sang to me. 

Design-wise, I love its:
-simplicity
-asymmetry, can be worn facing “up” or “down”
-oval shape to fit the wrist anatomy
-how the curve of the bracelet is so seemless and unnoticeable
-the idea that the head/beginning of the nail is attached to the end of itself

I know I’m probably overthinking this but even the shape of the round nail head, slightly protruding below the coil, whilst leaving a small indent on the wrist after prolonged wear, sits so well on inside-aspect in the groove of the ulna bone as to be comfortable and not rotate around the wrist. It just parks there by default and so stays centered.

It feels youthful, fashion-forward and a bit avant-garde for a historical brand like Cartier. The idea of a tool, a nail with its sharp point and requiring the force of a hammer to be used, being converted into nothing more than a piece of jewelry. Maybe it was too fashion-forward for its time in the 70’s? Time will tell if it becomes as iconic as the love bracelet but I'm certainly going to enjoy it now in the present.

I can be dressed up in a suit (just peeking under my sleeve cuff) or in jeans and a polo or T-shirt. I think it will match all colors as well, bright or dark. I was pleasantly surprised with the rhodium plating too, its not too shiny or blingy as I expected, maybe because of its small size.

I had a chance to look at both the new and old lock mechanism and concur that the new mechanism design is just a bit heavier, slightly thicker, and noticeable more “solid” feeling than the old, but you have to hold them together to tell. Unless you’re very partial towards the old mechanism, the newer bracelet seems to feel better and, at least for me, fit my wrist better (I have fairly thick forearm muscles so the rounder shape hugs my wrist better). So, despite the option of buying the discontinued model as other members here did, I bought the new one.

I like the definitive click when I put it on and, unlike previous posts about the new model, my bracelet doesn’t make a sound or noise when I move it on my wrist or tap the nail head. It’s pretty stiff and solid. It requires quite a bit of finger strength to open the mechanism and I’m quite confident it won’t come off; maybe some of the other models that needed exchanges were defective in some way at the clasp.

Anyway, I’m still pretty infatuated with it. Thanks for letting me ramble.


----------



## Makenna

It looks great on you, congrats!


----------



## SashaJustine

Wonderful thoughts! Very much enjoyed your ramble and think the WG JUC looks fantastic on you 


melikesLV said:


> Hi everyone, I'm more of a lurker on this forum but wanted to share my new white gold JUC!
> 
> I'm an asian man in my early thirties with a fit athletic build and have never been into jewelry at all (only wear a watch) but for some reason this bracelet sang to me.
> 
> Design-wise, I love its:
> -simplicity
> -asymmetry, can be worn facing “up” or “down”
> -oval shape to fit the wrist anatomy
> -how the curve of the bracelet is so seemless and unnoticeable
> -the idea that the head/beginning of the nail is attached to the end of itself
> 
> I know I’m probably overthinking this but even the shape of the round nail head, slightly protruding below the coil, whilst leaving a small indent on the wrist after prolonged wear, sits so well on inside-aspect in the groove of the ulna bone as to be comfortable and not rotate around the wrist. It just parks there by default and so stays centered.
> 
> It feels youthful, fashion-forward and a bit avant-garde for a historical brand like Cartier. The idea of a tool, a nail with its sharp point and requiring the force of a hammer to be used, being converted into nothing more than a piece of jewelry. Maybe it was too fashion-forward for its time in the 70’s? Time will tell if it becomes as iconic as the love bracelet but I'm certainly going to enjoy it now in the present.
> 
> I can be dressed up in a suit (just peeking under my sleeve cuff) or in jeans and a polo or T-shirt. I think it will match all colors as well, bright or dark. I was pleasantly surprised with the rhodium plating too, its not too shiny or blingy as I expected, maybe because of its small size.
> 
> I had a chance to look at both the new and old lock mechanism and concur that the new mechanism design is just a bit heavier, slightly thicker, and noticeable more “solid” feeling than the old, but you have to hold them together to tell. Unless you’re very partial towards the old mechanism, the newer bracelet seems to feel better and, at least for me, fit my wrist better (I have fairly thick forearm muscles so the rounder shape hugs my wrist better). So, despite the option of buying the discontinued model as other members here did, I bought the new one.
> 
> I like the definitive click when I put it on and, unlike previous posts about the new model, my bracelet doesn’t make a sound or noise when I move it on my wrist or tap the nail head. It’s pretty stiff and solid. It requires quite a bit of finger strength to open the mechanism and I’m quite confident it won’t come off; maybe some of the other models that needed exchanges were defective in some way at the clasp.
> 
> Anyway, I’m still pretty infatuated with it. Thanks for letting me ramble.


----------



## sheenster23

I've made an observation between the new and old versions of JUC (with diamonds at the tips) at the store the other day. They had one YG with the new mechanism in size 16(picture 2) and one PG with the old mechanism in size 15(picture 1). I noticed that in the old mechanism version, there were only 4 diamonds at the tip of the nail whereas the new mechanism version had 5 diamonds and the tip looked more pointed overall.

Does anyone have either the new or old version with diamonds who can validate my observation? If you don't mind posting a picture of yours with the tip, I would be really curious to know if they modified the new version and added more diamonds to it!!

I wasn't sure if that was because one bracelet was larger than the other or if it's actually a difference between the 2 versions?


----------



## Bother Free

I have both old and new closure mechanisms. There is an additional diamond at the tip of the nail on the new closure mechanism JUC.


----------



## sheenster23

Bother Free said:


> I have both old and new closure mechanisms. There is an additional diamond at the tip of the nail on the new closure mechanism JUC.
> 
> View attachment 3787615
> 
> View attachment 3787616
> 
> View attachment 3787617


Wow! Thank you for the quick reply. It also seems like the new version looks slightly thicker than the old?
Your bracelets look stunning on you btw


----------



## Bother Free

sheenster23 said:


> Wow! Thank you for the quick reply. It also seems like the new version looks slightly thicker than the old?
> Your bracelets look stunning on you btw


Thank you!! 
Hmm the thickness seems to the same to me...


----------



## lovieluvslux

lvjunkyxo said:


> Just got mine yesterday I love it soooo much !!!! It's also new lock [emoji359] as well thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I love it even more than my love bracelet


Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.  My goal is to get one before year end.  I moved on from getting Tiffany T bracelet.


----------



## Slee19

Hey guys im looking to add a JUC with diamonds to stack with my plain YG love bracelet (and hopefully a rainbow love later). Will the white gold juc turn colors like the love bracelet?


----------



## cartier_love

SPlovesluxe said:


> For your reference this is my old love with the brand new JUC. You be the judge. I think the love still looks amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707851



No, the WG JUC is rhodium plated.


----------



## XoxoT

Hi everyone!! I'm sure there is a thread for this but I couldn't find it.  Where is the best place to sell a juc  the best and safest way without too many fees for using their site/platform?  The juc is only 4 months old and worn for about 3 months or so... so not looking to take too much of a loss.  Thank you in advance!!


----------



## missyb

XoxoT said:


> Hi everyone!! I'm sure there is a thread for this but I couldn't find it.  Where is the best place to sell a juc  the best and safest way without too many fees for using their site/platform?  The juc is only 4 months old and worn for about 3 months or so... so not looking to take too much of a loss.  Thank you in advance!!



Have you tried fashionphile or Ann's fabulous finds? Which Juc do you have ? Size?


----------



## XoxoT

I haven't tried anywhere yet since I've never sold anything lol.  It's a plain rose gold juc in size 17.  Which site is the best value?


----------



## XoxoT

missyb said:


> Have you tried fashionphile or Ann's fabulous finds? Which Juc do you have ? Size?



I haven't tried anywhere yet since I've never sold anything lol.  It's a plain rose gold juc in size 17.  Which site is the best value? Thanks!!


----------



## missyb

XoxoT said:


> I haven't tried anywhere yet since I've never sold anything lol.  It's a plain rose gold juc in size 17.  Which site is the best value? Thanks!!



You won't make back what you paid unfortunately. Maybe 60%.


----------



## Thatgirl00

XoxoT said:


> I haven't tried anywhere yet since I've never sold anything lol.  It's a plain rose gold juc in size 17.  Which site is the best value? Thanks!!


I was hoping you were going to say it was an 18!


----------



## XoxoT

Thatgirl00 said:


> I was hoping you were going to say it was an 18!



Ooh lol.


----------



## XoxoT

missyb said:


> You won't make back what you paid unfortunately. Maybe 60%.



Hmm I was fine with selling it for about $1,200 less than what it would cost in the us after taxes.  Definitely not going to look at consignment shops if they are looking to take that much off just so they can make a profit lol.  It's still so new with the new lock mechanism too. I'd rather keep it than sell it at a 60% loss,  craziness!!  Thank you for the info tho [emoji3]


----------



## uhpharm01

melikesLV said:


> Hi everyone, I'm more of a lurker on this forum but wanted to share my new white gold JUC!
> 
> I'm an asian man in my early thirties with a fit athletic build and have never been into jewelry at all (only wear a watch) but for some reason this bracelet sang to me.
> 
> Design-wise, I love its:
> -simplicity
> -asymmetry, can be worn facing “up” or “down”
> -oval shape to fit the wrist anatomy
> -how the curve of the bracelet is so seemless and unnoticeable
> -the idea that the head/beginning of the nail is attached to the end of itself
> 
> I know I’m probably overthinking this but even the shape of the round nail head, slightly protruding below the coil, whilst leaving a small indent on the wrist after prolonged wear, sits so well on inside-aspect in the groove of the ulna bone as to be comfortable and not rotate around the wrist. It just parks there by default and so stays centered.
> 
> It feels youthful, fashion-forward and a bit avant-garde for a historical brand like Cartier. The idea of a tool, a nail with its sharp point and requiring the force of a hammer to be used, being converted into nothing more than a piece of jewelry. Maybe it was too fashion-forward for its time in the 70’s? Time will tell if it becomes as iconic as the love bracelet but I'm certainly going to enjoy it now in the present.
> 
> I can be dressed up in a suit (just peeking under my sleeve cuff) or in jeans and a polo or T-shirt. I think it will match all colors as well, bright or dark. I was pleasantly surprised with the rhodium plating too, its not too shiny or blingy as I expected, maybe because of its small size.
> 
> I had a chance to look at both the new and old lock mechanism and concur that the new mechanism design is just a bit heavier, slightly thicker, and noticeable more “solid” feeling than the old, but you have to hold them together to tell. Unless you’re very partial towards the old mechanism, the newer bracelet seems to feel better and, at least for me, fit my wrist better (I have fairly thick forearm muscles so the rounder shape hugs my wrist better). So, despite the option of buying the discontinued model as other members here did, I bought the new one.
> 
> I like the definitive click when I put it on and, unlike previous posts about the new model, my bracelet doesn’t make a sound or noise when I move it on my wrist or tap the nail head. It’s pretty stiff and solid. It requires quite a bit of finger strength to open the mechanism and I’m quite confident it won’t come off; maybe some of the other models that needed exchanges were defective in some way at the clasp.
> 
> Anyway, I’m still pretty infatuated with it. Thanks for letting me ramble.


Very Classy. Congrats


----------



## missyb

XoxoT said:


> Hmm I was fine with selling it for about $1,200 less than what it would cost in the us after taxes.  Definitely not going to look at consignment shops if they are looking to take that much off just so they can make a profit lol.  It's still so new with the new lock mechanism too. I'd rather keep it than sell it at a 60% loss,  craziness!!  Thank you for the info tho [emoji3]



Try fashionphile or selling on eBay


----------



## luvmy3girls

XoxoT said:


> I haven't tried anywhere yet since I've never sold anything lol.  It's a plain rose gold juc in size 17.  Which site is the best value?



Best place is ebay. You will get the most money for it


----------



## XoxoT

luvmy3girls said:


> Best place is ebay. You will get the most money for it



Thank you!!


----------



## XoxoT

missyb said:


> Try fashionphile or selling on eBay


Thanks!!


----------



## Vertige

SPlovesluxe said:


> Question for you: some people mentioned that the new bracelet is more round and thicker throughout. I have had the new version for a few months before starting to have problems with the lock and exchanging for the old version. Personally I didn't notice this difference in shape or that the older version is less substantial. The only difference I noticed is that the old version is missing 1 or 2 diamonds at the bottom where it meets the hand because of the larger hole in the lock. I would appreciate your opinion because I don't perceive my bracelet to have a different shape or to be lighter than the new.



When I was at a boutique the other day, I asked about the new lock version and the SA took one out to let me try the mechanism. During the limited time I spent handling the bracelet (less than sixty seconds I guess), I have not noticed any difference in shape or weight.  

The new lock felt quite secure actually, but there seemed a "gap" between the "keyhole" and the shank of the bracelet when it's closed. What was the problem you had with the new lock?


----------



## Vertige

melikesLV said:


> Hi everyone, I'm more of a lurker on this forum but wanted to share my new white gold JUC!
> 
> I'm an asian man in my early thirties with a fit athletic build and have never been into jewelry at all (only wear a watch) but for some reason this bracelet sang to me.
> 
> Design-wise, I love its:
> -simplicity
> -asymmetry, can be worn facing “up” or “down”
> -oval shape to fit the wrist anatomy
> -how the curve of the bracelet is so seemless and unnoticeable
> -the idea that the head/beginning of the nail is attached to the end of itself
> 
> I know I’m probably overthinking this but even the shape of the round nail head, slightly protruding below the coil, whilst leaving a small indent on the wrist after prolonged wear, sits so well on inside-aspect in the groove of the ulna bone as to be comfortable and not rotate around the wrist. It just parks there by default and so stays centered.
> 
> It feels youthful, fashion-forward and a bit avant-garde for a historical brand like Cartier. The idea of a tool, a nail with its sharp point and requiring the force of a hammer to be used, being converted into nothing more than a piece of jewelry. Maybe it was too fashion-forward for its time in the 70’s? Time will tell if it becomes as iconic as the love bracelet but I'm certainly going to enjoy it now in the present.
> 
> I can be dressed up in a suit (just peeking under my sleeve cuff) or in jeans and a polo or T-shirt. I think it will match all colors as well, bright or dark. I was pleasantly surprised with the rhodium plating too, its not too shiny or blingy as I expected, maybe because of its small size.
> 
> I had a chance to look at both the new and old lock mechanism and concur that the new mechanism design is just a bit heavier, slightly thicker, and noticeable more “solid” feeling than the old, but you have to hold them together to tell. Unless you’re very partial towards the old mechanism, the newer bracelet seems to feel better and, at least for me, fit my wrist better (I have fairly thick forearm muscles so the rounder shape hugs my wrist better). So, despite the option of buying the discontinued model as other members here did, I bought the new one.
> 
> I like the definitive click when I put it on and, unlike previous posts about the new model, my bracelet doesn’t make a sound or noise when I move it on my wrist or tap the nail head. It’s pretty stiff and solid. It requires quite a bit of finger strength to open the mechanism and I’m quite confident it won’t come off; maybe some of the other models that needed exchanges were defective in some way at the clasp.
> 
> Anyway, I’m still pretty infatuated with it. Thanks for letting me ramble.



This is a very helpful post. Thank you!
When you mentioned that the new lock model had a rounder shape than the old version, were the two bracelets of the same size?


----------



## Thatgirl00

XoxoT said:


> Ooh lol.


May I ask why you have decided to sell it?  I've been going back and forth with getting a JUC and don't know if I would tire of it soon after getting one.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Has anyone else tried Magic Bling Star Glow mentioned earlier to remove scratches from their bracelet? Did you purchase from the website directly?


----------



## San2222

voodoodoll2005 said:


> Has anyone else tried Magic Bling Star Glow mentioned earlier to remove scratches from their bracelet? Did you purchase from the website directly?


I've been trying to buy but paypal doesn't seem to work...


----------



## voodoodoll2005

San2222 said:


> I've been trying to buy but paypal doesn't seem to work...


That's really disappointing. I don't see it being sold anywhere else online


----------



## Violet Bleu

Quick question for everyone:
Does your JUC catch on any of your clothing? I am super annoyed because my JUC ring just ruined a beautiful Rag & Bone sweater by getting caught in a stitch, pulling it out, and leaving a hole in the delicate fabric. I've been wanting to purchase a JUC bracelet but don't want to worry about it getting caught on everything.


----------



## XoxoT

Thatgirl00 said:


> May I ask why you have decided to sell it?  I've been going back and forth with getting a JUC and don't know if I would tire of it soon after getting one.



Hi!! I love it so much I want the same exact one except with diamonds lol.  It's stunning either way but I thought I'd give it a try and go for the diamonds [emoji184] but if not I'm still happy lol


----------



## SashaJustine

Hi, have both the JUC ring and bracelet. So far neither has caught on any clothing -- however will watch out for the ring after your experience! 





Violet Bleu said:


> Quick question for everyone:
> Does your JUC catch on any of your clothing? I am super annoyed because my JUC ring just ruined a beautiful Rag & Bone sweater by getting caught in a stitch, pulling it out, and leaving a hole in the delicate fabric. I've been wanting to purchase a JUC bracelet but don't want to worry about it getting caught on everything.


----------



## Green75

Violet Bleu said:


> Quick question for everyone:
> Does your JUC catch on any of your clothing? I am super annoyed because my JUC ring just ruined a beautiful Rag & Bone sweater by getting caught in a stitch, pulling it out, and leaving a hole in the delicate fabric. I've been wanting to purchase a JUC bracelet but don't want to worry about it getting caught on everything.


I have the JUC bracelet in yellow gold and wear it with delicate clothes (cachemire and Silk) and
It doesn't catch on anything at all
I love this bracelet so much I'm thinking of getting  the white gold one with diamonds soon
Hope this helps


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Violet Bleu said:


> Quick question for everyone:
> Does your JUC catch on any of your clothing? I am super annoyed because my JUC ring just ruined a beautiful Rag & Bone sweater by getting caught in a stitch, pulling it out, and leaving a hole in the delicate fabric. I've been wanting to purchase a JUC bracelet but don't want to worry about it getting caught on everything.



Nope no problems with it catching on anything I looveee it so much I deff want a rose gold one I'm hoping they will come out with a thin JUC like they did with the love [emoji173]️


----------



## Bother Free

Violet Bleu said:


> Quick question for everyone:
> Does your JUC catch on any of your clothing? I am super annoyed because my JUC ring just ruined a beautiful Rag & Bone sweater by getting caught in a stitch, pulling it out, and leaving a hole in the delicate fabric. I've been wanting to purchase a JUC bracelet but don't want to worry about it getting caught on everything.


Haven't had issues with my JUCs getting caught on anything


----------



## missyb

Violet Bleu said:


> Quick question for everyone:
> Does your JUC catch on any of your clothing? I am super annoyed because my JUC ring just ruined a beautiful Rag & Bone sweater by getting caught in a stitch, pulling it out, and leaving a hole in the delicate fabric. I've been wanting to purchase a JUC bracelet but don't want to worry about it getting caught on everything.



Yes my pg diamond juc does catch on some of my sweaters.


----------



## Violet Bleu

SashaJustine said:


> Hi, have both the JUC ring and bracelet. So far neither has caught on any clothing -- however will watch out for the ring after your experience!


Thank you for the feedback! 



Green75 said:


> I have the JUC bracelet in yellow gold and wear it with delicate clothes (cachemire and Silk) and
> It doesn't catch on anything at all
> I love this bracelet so much I'm thinking of getting  the white gold one with diamonds soon
> Hope this helps


Thank you! This is helpful as I tend to wear a lot of cashmere and silks also. I think the ring catching was a freak accident! Haha



lvjunkyxo said:


> Nope no problems with it catching on anything I looveee it so much I deff want a rose gold one I'm hoping they will come out with a thin JUC like they did with the love [emoji173]️


I'm waiting for the thin JUC too so I can stack with my thin Loves! 



Bother Free said:


> Haven't had issues with my JUCs getting caught on anything


Thank you!!!



missyb said:


> Yes my pg diamond juc does catch on some of my sweaters.


This is good to know. Thanks!


----------



## melikesLV

Vertige said:


> This is a very helpful post. Thank you!
> When you mentioned that the new lock model had a rounder shape than the old version, were the two bracelets of the same size?



Oh good point! To be honest, I can't remember and it could have very well have been a different size!!

The opinions of those who own both kinds of lock models would most certainly be the most accurate.

Probably the most precise measurement of weight would be, to actually weigh both models of the same size.

To be honest, at the end of the day it probably doesn't matter as, like most coveted jewelry, whatever model/size/color/shape you get will become a part of your external identity in a way and you will (and should) love and enjoy it.  I probably spent a lot of time thinking about it prior to purchase but haven't looked back since wearing my JUC daily without regret.


----------



## Luv n bags

Does anyone know if the JUC will come in a smaller size? Smallest is 15 and is too big on me.  Thanks!


----------



## SPlovesluxe

My problem was the following: the bracelet I had bought in Paris had a very shaky latch. The latch at the bottom of the lock would very easily come undone and the bracelet would spring open. I went to the store on Fifth avenue and tried both the old and the new lock. Maybe I got a bad one yet again but the second one I checked also was fairly flimsy and it make a clicking noise when I would move my arm. 
I do understand that the old lock has less diamonds but I believe it is safer. I swim and shower with the bracelet on every day. No problem. While I was on vacation oversees this summer in the south of Italy there was a lady who has lost a bracelet in the breakfast room of the resort. Guess what bracelet it was?


----------



## SPlovesluxe

I mentioned it because that is what I use. I buy it from the website directly. You get a huge tub. Having tried multiple products I can attest that it's really the best.


----------



## Kindness3

melikesLV said:


> Oh good point! To be honest, I can't remember and it could have very well have been a different size!!
> 
> The opinions of those who own both kinds of lock models would most certainly be the most accurate.
> 
> Probably the most precise measurement of weight would be, to actually weigh both models of the same size.
> 
> To be honest, at the end of the day it probably doesn't matter as, like most coveted jewelry, whatever model/size/color/shape you get will become a part of your external identity in a way and you will (and should) love and enjoy it.  I probably spent a lot of time thinking about it prior to purchase but haven't looked back since wearing my JUC daily without regret.


I can't believe they lost there oh my goodness how horrible was it the new version juc, I have the old one which I wear all the time with no problems


----------



## Kindness3

Violet Bleu said:


> Quick question for everyone:
> Does your JUC catch on any of your clothing? I am super annoyed because my JUC ring just ruined a beautiful Rag & Bone sweater by getting caught in a stitch, pulling it out, and leaving a hole in the delicate fabric. I've been wanting to purchase a JUC bracelet but don't want to worry about it getting caught on everything.


I have the old version no concerns with it catching on my clothes, sorry to hear that about yours


----------



## Violet Bleu

Kindness3 said:


> I have the old version no concerns with it catching on my clothes, sorry to hear that about yours


Thank you! I think it was just bad luck because my ring hasn't caught on anything except for that one time.


----------



## SPlovesluxe

Fortunately the maid found it and the lady was so relieved. She had gone swimming and the latch was wet. Can you imagine if she lost it in the water? I had switched mine a month earlier and my husband was horrified with the story. I am a proud owner of the old version JUC. Yes it may have less diamonds and be more oval but I don't have to worry about losing an expensive piece of jewelry. I stopped by my store on 5th ave and it looks like only the first few were defective.  But I am keeping mine nonetheless


----------



## SPlovesluxe

No catching but I wear it with the point out instead of pointed toward me


----------



## Vertige

Violet Bleu said:


> Quick question for everyone:
> Does your JUC catch on any of your clothing? I am super annoyed because my JUC ring just ruined a beautiful Rag & Bone sweater by getting caught in a stitch, pulling it out, and leaving a hole in the delicate fabric. I've been wanting to purchase a JUC bracelet but don't want to worry about it getting caught on everything.


My JUC bracelet has never snagged my clothes though I wear it 24/7. But if the sweater is the loose-knit kind, it would definitely be vulnerable. Maybe you can use a crochet needle to fix the hole?


----------



## Vertige

melikesLV said:


> Oh good point! To be honest, I can't remember and it could have very well have been a different size!!
> 
> The opinions of those who own both kinds of lock models would most certainly be the most accurate.
> 
> Probably the most precise measurement of weight would be, to actually weigh both models of the same size.
> 
> To be honest, at the end of the day it probably doesn't matter as, like most coveted jewelry, whatever model/size/color/shape you get will become a part of your external identity in a way and you will (and should) love and enjoy it.  I probably spent a lot of time thinking about it prior to purchase but haven't looked back since wearing my JUC daily without regret.


I totally agree. Also, the story behind the particular piece of jewelry--maybe you bought it to celebrate a major occasion or it's a gift from someone special--makes it irreplaceable.


----------



## Vertige

SPlovesluxe said:


> Fortunately the maid found it and the lady was so relieved. She had gone swimming and the latch was wet. Can you imagine if she lost it in the water? I had switched mine a month earlier and my husband was horrified with the story. I am a proud owner of the old version JUC. Yes it may have less diamonds and be more oval but I don't have to worry about losing an expensive piece of jewelry. I stopped by my store on 5th ave and it looks like only the first few were defective.  But I am keeping mine nonetheless


That's horrible. Those loose latches should never have passed QC.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Vertige said:


> My JUC bracelet has never snagged my clothes though I wear it 24/7. But if the sweater is the loose-knit kind, it would definitely be vulnerable. Maybe you can use a crochet needle to fix the hole?


Thank you! That's a good tip!


----------



## kkfiregirl

sheenster23 said:


> I am seriously considering a JUC before the aug 1 increase and somewhat torn between a JUC in PG w diamonds / YG plain / YG with diamonds. Those are the only styles they have in my size at my store without having to order.
> Can I get your thoughts on which one you think suits my skin tone best? (I plan to wear it on its own on my left arm with a watch or with a YG 4 diamond love on days I feel a bit more dressy).
> 
> Will a diamond JUC and a 4-diamond love together look too ostentatious for weekends/non formal settings?
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 3778285
> View attachment 3778289
> View attachment 3778290
> View attachment 3778291
> View attachment 3778292



I love the JUC with diamonds on you. I think the JUC & LOVE on your arm at the same time looks a bit ostentatious.


----------



## Kindness3

SPlovesluxe said:


> No catching but I wear it with the point out instead of pointed toward me


Does it matter which way u where it does anyone I know,


----------



## avcbob

I don't think it matters.  My wife wears here's with the head inside since it's engraved with a heart!



Kindness3 said:


> Does it matter which way u where it does anyone I know,


----------



## SPlovesluxe

Oh tell me about it. I have a frenemy that since I received my love has purchased not one but 3. When I received my JUC of course she couldn't wait and bought one too. The effect of 4 bracelets on one person, along with diamonds and necklace is very mafia bride! AhAhahah


----------



## SPlovesluxe

Avcbob you may be one of my favorite people on this forum.


----------



## Kindness3

Have to say I'm so happy i have the original version, from what I understand it's the original version from the 70s,I wish they would bring it back in both love and hug. Would love to get another one ,love all the pictures and happy stories on here .


----------



## Kindness3

SPlovesluxe said:


> Oh tell me about it. I have a frenemy that since I received my love has purchased not one but 3. When I received my JUC of course she couldn't wait and bought one too. The effect of 4 bracelets on one person, along with diamonds and necklace is very mafia bride! AhAhahah


You can never have to much Cartier, please can we see your lovely collection ,enjoy them wear them with proud,


----------



## VandaOrchid

Kindness3 said:


> Have to say I'm so happy i have the original version, from what I understand it's the original version from the 70s,I wish they would bring it back in both love and hug. Would love to get another one ,love all the pictures and happy stories on here .



Can you explain what you mean by love and hug? Are there different versions?


----------



## Kindness3

karly9 said:


> Can you explain what you mean by love and hug? Are there different versions?


Cartier love bracelet original one screws can out .the new version they dont. Okay sorry I meant to say juc not hug sorry for the confusion


----------



## sheenster23

kkfiregirl said:


> I love the JUC with diamonds on you. I think the JUC & LOVE on your arm at the same time looks a bit ostentatious.


Thank you everyone on this forum who shared your input! I ended up going with the yg JUC with diamonds!  However as I started stacking it with my love, I became really annoyed each time I heard a cling when the two bracelets banged into each other and noticed a little dent on my love from the nail head banging into it after the first day 

In the end I decided to move the JUC to my other arm but it doesn't really quite go with my watch!


----------



## kkfiregirl

sheenster23 said:


> Thank you everyone on this forum who shared your input! I ended up going with the yg JUC with diamonds!  However as I started stacking it with my love, I became really annoyed each time I heard a cling when the two bracelets banged into each other and noticed a little dent on my love from the nail head banging into it after the first day
> 
> In the end I decided to move the JUC to my other arm but it doesn't really quite go with my watch!



You're welcome! Congrats on your new piece, I'm sure you'll wear it well [emoji173]️


----------



## Bee-licious

Does anyone know which weighs more - the JUC or the love? I'm contemplating my first ever Cartier bracelet and I love the idea of the love bracelet being 24/7 and forever since it'll be a push present from my husband, but I also want slightly more gold weight for value purposes (can't help it!).... Both are beautiful bracelets so I'd be happy with either!


----------



## jssl1688

Bee-licious said:


> Does anyone know which weighs more - the JUC or the love? I'm contemplating my first ever Cartier bracelet and I love the idea of the love bracelet being 24/7 and forever since it'll be a push present from my husband, but I also want slightly more gold weight for value purposes (can't help it!).... Both are beautiful bracelets so I'd be happy with either!



Love weighs little bit more. I've asked cartier before specifically. Juc is 29.90 gram vs love at 31.93. 
Not much diifference.


----------



## SPlovesluxe

I have a similar situation. Don't worry about the scratches on the love. They get removed if you clean it with Magic Bling Starglow (which is what I do once a month)


----------



## SPlovesluxe

SPlovesluxe said:


> Avcbob you may be one of my favorite people on this forum.



Because you are funny and say it like it is!


----------



## Bee-licious

jssl1688 said:


> Love weighs little bit more. I've asked cartier before specifically. Juc is 29.90 gram vs love at 31.93.
> Not much diifference.


This helps a lot! Not much difference for sure but this definitely solidified my want for a love, thanks so much!


----------



## yellowgal

SPlovesluxe said:


> I have a similar situation. Don't worry about the scratches on the love. They get removed if you clean it with Magic Bling Starglow (which is what I do once a month)



Hi I recently posted my dilemma in another thread about scratches on my love. Do you think you could take a look and tell me if the Magic Bling Starglow would work on the scratches on my bracelet? I posted some pictures. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...after-leaving-the-store.971914/#post-31662477


----------



## SPlovesluxe

I looked at your pictures. I think it's going to take a bit of elbow grease but the scratches will come off with the magic bling starglow


----------



## SPlovesluxe

For example my love get scratched when it bangs against other bracelets like my JUC or the Hermes clic clacs. Then when I clean the JUC and love once a month the scratches go away. Don't worry too much with this bracelet it's par for the course. The good thing about the starglow is that it actually restores the color too. I hope you are staying safe during Irma.


----------



## yslvchanel

Ladies, I have a WG JUC since early 2014, but the more I look at it on my wrist the more I felt I am wearing a stainless steel "hardware" (not luxurious 18k white gold) as it is scratched up and no longer as shiny.  Do you ladies know if back then the WG is rhodium treated?  If I bring it back to Cartier and do a rapid shine, would it bring back the old glory of this piece?


----------



## Bee-licious

SPlovesluxe said:


> You are going to love the products. You get a huge tub that will last you forever. I have used barely half of mine and it's been 8 years. I use it also on the hardware of some LV bags and it comes out like new. I even removed a deep scratch in my husband's luminor. I love the stuff!


Hello which one are you using? The Star Glow extreme polish or the purple Magic Bling spray bottle?


----------



## San2222

SPlovesluxe said:


> For example my love get scratched when it bangs against other bracelets like my JUC or the Hermes clic clacs. Then when I clean the JUC and love once a month the scratches go away. Don't worry too much with this bracelet it's par for the course. The good thing about the starglow is that it actually restores the color too. I hope you are staying safe during Irma.


I'm having trouble ordering this online...their paypal doesn't seem to be working...any idea??


----------



## CartierLVer

yslvchanel said:


> Ladies, I have a WG JUC since early 2014, but the more I look at it on my wrist the more I felt I am wearing a stainless steel "hardware" (not luxurious 18k white gold) as it is scratched up and no longer as shiny.  Do you ladies know if back then the WG is rhodium treated?  If I bring it back to Cartier and do a rapid shine, would it bring back the old glory of this piece?



Hi. If I remember the JUC came in plain WG and rhodium plated WG. Then Cartier stopped making plain and just only sold rhodium WG. I have the rhodium one and it shines like silvery WG compared to my love. But I love both equally in its own way!


----------



## SPlovesluxe

Bee-licious said:


> Hello which one are you using? The Star Glow extreme polish or the purple Magic Bling spray bottle?



Actually I used both. First the star glow then the magic bling


----------



## pupee

hi~ anyone else used star glow + magic bling as well? how's it?

i just bought a preloved juc, at almost half price (rg w/o diamonds) but it has lots of minor scratches... wondering if i should get the star glow & magic bling.

thanks!


----------



## ReneH

At one point there was talk about Cartier making a thinner version of the juste un clou like they did with the love bracelet.  Is that really happening?


----------



## Gal4Dior

ReneH said:


> At one point there was talk about Cartier making a thinner version of the juste un clou like they did with the love bracelet.  Is that really happening?



Yes, an SA confirmed that they are coming out with it and is anticipated to be released sometime in 2018. I was thinking about it, but given that I will be purchasing another love to wear with the JUC I thought the thinness would be too much of a width difference compared to the normal Love. 

It might be great paired with the thin Love, though. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Kindness3

I wonder what the thin juc will look like I wonder has anyone founds pictures of it yet.i love mine ,wish had got in white instead ,but im.looking forward to seeing encrou to my stack next year


SPlovesluxe said:


> For example my love get scratched when it bangs against other bracelets like my JUC or the Hermes clic clacs. Then when I clean the JUC and love once a month the scratches go away. Don't worry too much with this bracelet it's par for the course. The good thing about the starglow is that it actually restores the color too. I hope you are staying safe during Irma.





yslvchanel said:


> Ladies, I have a WG JUC since early 2014, but the more I look at it on my wrist the more I felt I am wearing a stainless steel "hardware" (not luxurious 18k white gold) as it is scratched up and no longer as shiny.  Do you ladies know if back then the WG is rhodium treated?  If I bring it back to Cartier and do a rapid shine, would it bring back the old glory of this piece?


I love the white, you can have it polish for free by cartier make look new again.it's beautiful piece enjoy it


----------



## Kindness3

I had my love polish when my other one comes back,I'm sending juc for service next.im trying so hard to keep it shiny.i was.wondering if anyone else had there love polish and if so notice it lighter seems to me, our it just  me ,love to hear from other people opinion


----------



## Grande Latte

I'd be so stoked if there's a thinner JUC coming out. Just the other day at Cartier, I was being sized for my thin LOVE, I SO, SO, SO wished there was a smaller version of the JUC to pair it with my thin LOVE. I guess that dreams do come true.....


----------



## ReneH

LVSistinaMM said:


> Yes, an SA confirmed that they are coming out with it and is anticipated to be released sometime in 2018. I was thinking about it, but given that I will be purchasing another love to wear with the JUC I thought the thinness would be too much of a width difference compared to the normal Love.
> 
> It might be great paired with the thin Love, though. I can't wait to see it!



Awesome. I love the JUC bracelet and wear the double wrapped JUC but I think a slightly thinner version would be great.   I'm anxious to see pics when they come out


----------



## Annlovebag

I love my juste in clou stack with VCA.


----------



## Kindness3

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 3839653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my juste in clou stack with VCA.


Love your collection


----------



## BirkinLover77

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 3839653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my juste in clou stack with VCA.


Beautiful combo and pairing!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

LVSistinaMM said:


> Yes, an SA confirmed that they are coming out with it and is anticipated to be released sometime in 2018. I was thinking about it, but given that I will be purchasing another love to wear with the JUC I thought the thinness would be too much of a width difference compared to the normal Love.
> 
> It might be great paired with the thin Love, though. I can't wait to see it!


Thank you so much for this info! I was just thinking about this!  I have the Thin Loves and would love a Thin JUC to stack!


----------



## pupee

Joining the JUC club! [emoji3] 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Have a great day everyone.


----------



## SashaJustine

pupee said:


> Joining the JUC club! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Congrats! You won't regret your JUC -- enjoy


----------



## Kindness3

pupee said:


> Joining the JUC club! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Congratulation on your new juc good color choice looks beautiful


----------



## Kindness3

Amazing new collection to complement juc bracelets


----------



## pupee

SashaJustine said:


> Congrats! You won't regret your JUC -- enjoy





Kindness3 said:


> Congratulation on your new juc good color choice looks beautiful



thank you!!


----------



## Gal4Dior

I just joined the club! Birthday present to self! I just love the combo of RG with diamonds! [emoji7]




I’m still getting used to it being stacked with my WG LOVE with 4 diamonds. One thing’s for sure - diamonds make everything better. [emoji173]️


----------



## SashaJustine

Beautiful stack! Love the look of WG & RG together  Enjoy and Happy Birthday!! 





LVSistinaMM said:


> I just joined the club! Birthday present to self! I just love the combo of RG with diamonds! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3844865
> 
> 
> I’m still getting used to it being stacked with my WG LOVE with 4 diamonds. One thing’s for sure - diamonds make everything better. [emoji173]️


----------



## Gal4Dior

SashaJustine said:


> Beautiful stack! Love the look of WG & RG together  Enjoy and Happy Birthday!!



Thank you! Cartier is really the best present ever! [emoji4]


----------



## Kindness3

LVSistinaMM said:


> I just joined the club! Birthday present to self! I just love the combo of RG with diamonds! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3844865
> 
> 
> I’m still getting used to it being stacked with my WG LOVE with 4 diamonds. One thing’s for sure - diamonds make everything better. [emoji173]️


Wow what beautiful collection congratulations on your wonderful look


----------



## Gal4Dior

Kindness3 said:


> Wow what beautiful collection congratulations on your wonderful look



Thank you! [emoji253]


----------



## Gal4Dior

Question to those who own the JUC with diamonds. Do you keep it on when you shower? I’m less afraid with my LOVE because it’s screwed on and there are less diamonds, but the JUC with diamonds are more exposed and I’m concerned about getting the diamonds dirty.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LVSistinaMM said:


> Question to those who own the JUC with diamonds. Do you keep it on when you shower? I’m less afraid with my LOVE because it’s screwed on and there are less diamonds, but the JUC with diamonds are more exposed and I’m concerned about getting the diamonds dirty.



I keep mine on in the shower and at all times unless I'm at the gym or doing manual labor. No issues.


----------



## SPlovesluxe

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I keep mine on in the shower and at all times unless I'm at the gym or doing manual labor. No issues.



 Keep mine on at all times. That is why I picked the old lock and not the new one.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

SPlovesluxe said:


> Keep mine on at all times. That is why I picked the old lock and not the new one.



To clarify I have the JUC with the new lock.


----------



## dsrm

I am getting my JUC tomorrow. After reading about JUC falling off, I am confused to which version I should get. The new locking mechanism when you push up to open or the old version where you push down to open. Pleas advise me. Thank you


----------



## Dluvch

Polaris32 said:


> I have question regarding the JUC bracelet hinge.  I recently bought JUC WG with diamonds. When I open the bracelet, it seems pretty loose at the hinge. Part of the bracelet just falls open with the gravity ( hopefully this makes sense ).  Is it normal or it should be sort of tight at the hinge?
> Thanks.


I have this same problem where the hibgevwas tight when I bought it but now it's seems loose when I open the bracelet where the bracelet just falls open.  Is it normal?


----------



## pupee

dsrm said:


> I am getting my JUC tomorrow. After reading about JUC falling off, I am confused to which version I should get. The new locking mechanism when you push up to open or the old version where you push down to open. Pleas advise me. Thank you



I preferred the old version -  felt that it is more secure. 
for the old version - as time goes by.. you will get used to how to use it and the mechanism will loosen up a bit too.


----------



## SashaJustine

I have the new JUC lock. It has slightly loosened up but not to the point where I feel like I am in danger of having the bracelet fall off, it just is easier to open/close.


----------



## lllnummmylll

They are so beautiful!!


----------



## Kindness3

dsrm said:


> I am getting my JUC tomorrow. After reading about JUC falling off, I am confused to which version I should get. The new locking mechanism when you push up to open or the old version where you push down to open. Pleas advise me. Thank you


Old version is more secure, I have it I feel the lock is better design then the new one


----------



## missyb

I have the old version and have never had a issue of it loose or falling off


----------



## Kindness3

missyb said:


> I have the old version and have never had a issue of it loose or falling off


Me neither love the original version


----------



## Kindness3

Kindness3 said:


> Old version is more secure, I have it I feel the lock is better design then the new one


I total agree with you ,but it's down to all personal choice


----------



## Kindness3

SashaJustine said:


> I have the new JUC lock. It has slightly loosened up but not to the point where I feel like I am in danger of having the bracelet fall off, it just is easier to open/close.


I think that's why they changed it for people who needed it to be more easier to get off ,less hassel


----------



## Kindness3

Dira said:


> I have this same problem where the hibgevwas tight when I bought it but now it's seems loose when I open the bracelet where the bracelet just falls open.  Is it normal?


No it's not normal I would be bring in to the store to have it checked out


----------



## Kindness3

SPlovesluxe said:


> Keep mine on at all times. That is why I picked the old lock and not the new one.


I brought mine in for service, I was told it's better to keep on verse taking on and off because the hinge gets lose ,apparently there's tiny screw inside the hinge over time it becomes lose when u take off and on,which I wasn't aware of ,so they had to replace mine ,thank goodness it was covered when I get it back in not taking it off , ,but love the old version


----------



## byotch123

New JUC RG with the old closure. Had to track this baby down specifically for the closure I wanted!


----------



## Kindness3

byotch123 said:


> New JUC RG with the old closure. Had to track this baby down specifically for the closure I wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859735


Congratulation I'm so happy you got it ,looks amazing with your love :》


----------



## pupee

byotch123 said:


> New JUC RG with the old closure. Had to track this baby down specifically for the closure I wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859735



so pretty! welcome to the club


----------



## Kindness3

I'm super happy got juc back look like new love pink the most ♡♡


----------



## cocoberrychu

Kindness3 said:


> I'm super happy got juc back look like new love pink the most ♡♡


Hi! gorgeous pieces, may I ask what kind of gold is this? Yellow or pink gold? Many thanks


----------



## Kindness3

cocoberrychu said:


> Hi! gorgeous pieces, may I ask what kind of gold is this? Yellow or pink gold? Many thanks


Juc pink gold one love pink the other one yellow thank you so much :*


----------



## luvmy3girls

Kindness3 said:


> I'm super happy got juc back look like new love pink the most ♡♡



Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## ojkasa97

my dream piece is a wg juste un clou with diamonds


----------



## Kindness3

luvmy3girls said:


> Gorgeous [emoji7]


Thank you so.much


----------



## Kindness3

I'm super excited today, it  can'  go fast enough ,why you ask ♡♡My new ecrou on its way  love the white♡♡ which I got ,


----------



## WingNut

Wow that is stunning!!!!!


----------



## Kindness3

WingNut said:


> Wow that is stunning!!!!!


Thank you so much


----------



## Kindness3

From all the information I've read it' doing very well ,it' very popular piece ecrou ,it' has limited availability though,


----------



## baggingthebag

Hi all, I am planning to buy a JUC next week.  Wanted to check something with those who have JUCs with the new lock - I can't recollect if the new ones have the tiny cartier logo on the inside of the nail tip? I don't remember seeing it when I tried the bracelet on at the store.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

baggingthebag said:


> Hi all, I am planning to buy a JUC next week.  Wanted to check something with those who have JUCs with the new lock - I can't recollect if the new ones have the tiny cartier logo on the inside of the nail tip? I don't remember seeing it when I tried the bracelet on at the store.



Yes they do. Right next to the nail tip on the inside. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## baggingthebag

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yes they do. Right next to the nail tip on the inside. Hope that makes sense.


Thanks! Yes, makes sense but just to make sure - is it like in this pic (like the old lock ones)?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

baggingthebag said:


> Thanks! Yes, makes sense but just to make sure - is it like in this pic (like the old lock ones)?



Ah I see what you're asking. Unfortunately I'm not able to answer as my version is the one with the diamonds on the tail. Hopefully someone else can chime in here!


----------



## baggingthebag

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ah I see what you're asking. Unfortunately I'm not able to answer as my version is the one with the diamonds on the tail. Hopefully someone else can chime in here!


ah yes, sorry I should have mentioned that I am asking about the plain one. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Aimee3

I have the old plain version. It just has Cartier on the inside not on the tip of the nail as you show in the photo.


----------



## baggingthebag

Aimee3 said:


> I have the old plain version. It just has Cartier on the inside not on the tip of the nail as you show in the photo.


ok, thanks. I think they made some with the logo on the tip and some without. Wonder if its the same with the new ones...


----------



## Kindness3

baggingthebag said:


> ok, thanks. I think they made some with the logo on the tip and some without. Wonder if its the same with the new ones...


Like to change where they place there style to avoid copies being made so people can tell real from the fake ones if that makes sense ,mine has it in the same place your pictures does, love the white gold


----------



## bellapurse

I’ve read that there is a thin version on the JUC coming out, is that true?


----------



## bz809

I want to add a JUC bracelet to my collection but can't decide if I want YG or WG. Most of my jewellery is YG but I've been so drawn to WG lately for some reason. Does anyone have a WG JUC that they're willing to share model pics of? Would especially like to see WG JUC stacked with YG Love if anyone has any!


----------



## Luv n bags

My RG JUC with my Ultra Violet CDC


----------



## txrosegirl

i wear my YG love with a YG JUC and my new Kelly bracelet also in YG...love this!


----------



## Grande Latte

txrosegirl said:


> i wear my YG love with a YG JUC and my new Kelly bracelet also in YG...love this!


What a beautiful combination. I love your purple cord too. Gives it a nice pop of color. Congrats!


----------



## txrosegirl

Grande Latte said:


> What a beautiful combination. I love your purple cord too. Gives it a nice pop of color. Congrats!



thank you! i asked my SA to make a plain one when i made a purchase a while back


----------



## higuy

baggingthebag said:


> Hi all, I am planning to buy a JUC next week.  Wanted to check something with those who have JUCs with the new lock - I can't recollect if the new ones have the tiny cartier logo on the inside of the nail tip? I don't remember seeing it when I tried the bracelet on at the store.


Congrats on your decision/purchase! I know you were set on rose gold so i wanted to give you reassurance the new locking mechanism juc in rg no diamonds also has it on the tip like the white gold. Here's a pic of the one i got my wife earlier this year. Sorry the lighting makes it look like yellow gold, but it is rg. I guess another positive point for choosing rg, versatile in color depending on lighting lol. Enjoy your new bracelet!


----------



## byotch123

Stack of the day.


----------



## SilverBen

Does anyone stack two JUCs together? I am planning on stacking the diamond tip version with my plain one. Pics would be greatly appreciated! TIA


----------



## Grande Latte

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Does anyone stack two JUCs together? I am planning on stacking the diamond tip version with my plain one. Pics would be greatly appreciated! TIA



Many of the models have WG and RG JUC stacked together in the Cartier ad. It's a very modern and sexy look.


----------



## ArethaJ0818

Natalie j said:


> I took the plunge before the price increase [emoji38] Thanks for letting me share Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659901


*WOW*


----------



## Bother Free

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Does anyone stack two JUCs together? I am planning on stacking the diamond tip version with my plain one. Pics would be greatly appreciated! TIA


I stack my diamond JUCs together


----------



## baggingthebag

higuy said:


> Congrats on your decision/purchase! I know you were set on rose gold so i wanted to give you reassurance the new locking mechanism juc in rg no diamonds also has it on the tip like the white gold. Here's a pic of the one i got my wife earlier this year. Sorry the lighting makes it look like yellow gold, but it is rg. I guess another positive point for choosing rg, versatile in color depending on lighting lol. Enjoy your new bracelet!


Thanks! This is exactly what I wanted to know. Glad to see that the new ones also have that tiny cartier logo engraving


----------



## Sparkledolll

I went into the store to browse and tried on this for fun lol.. it’s not that heavy but looks huge next to me RG Pave JUC.


----------



## cartier_love

Natalie j said:


> I went into the store to browse and tried on this for fun lol.. it’s not that heavy but looks huge next to me RG Pave JUC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911403
> View attachment 3911405



Did they give you a price for it? It is huge!


----------



## Sparkledolll

cartier_love said:


> Did they give you a price for it? It is huge!



Yes it’s around €80K.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Natalie j said:


> Yes it’s around €80K.


Wow! That’s insane!


----------



## Bentley1

Hi all & happy holidays! 

Quick sizing question for my fellow Cartier lovers. I wear a size 16 in Love bracelets & my husband just gifted me a JUC for Christmas in a 16 as well, however I feel that it may be a bit too big. It sits too far down on my wrist so I'm guessing I need to size down to a 15.  Bad news is they are sold out of size 15 in the US in the yellow gold/partial diamonds so I need to wait a week for one to be shipped in from Canada to do an exchange. 
But my question is, do the JUCs typically run a bit bigger than the Loves? I'd go in to try a 15 on but we're crazy busy and leaving town tomorrow so I don't have any time. 
Just curious what other's experience might be w the sizing? Thanks so Much for any feedback


----------



## jssl1688

The juc does indeed fit 1 size smaller than the lb. whatever size u are in lb, take a size down for juc and it’s the perfect fit. U need 15 for juc 



Bentley1 said:


> Hi all & happy holidays!
> 
> Quick sizing question for my fellow Cartier lovers. I wear a size 16 in Love bracelets & my husband just gifted me a JUC for Christmas in a 16 as well, however I feel that it may be a bit too big. It sits too far down on my wrist so I'm guessing I need to size down to a 15.  Bad news is they are sold out of size 15 in the US in the yellow gold/partial diamonds so I need to wait a week for one to be shipped in from Canada to do an exchange.
> But my question is, do the JUCs typically run a bit bigger than the Loves? I'd go in to try a 15 on but we're crazy busy and leaving town tomorrow so I don't have any time.
> Just curious what other's experience might be w the sizing? Thanks so Much for any feedback


----------



## Bentley1

jssl1688 said:


> The juc does indeed fit 1 size smaller than the lb. whatever size u are in lb, take a size down for juc and it’s the perfect fit. U need 15 for juc


Thank you so much for your feedback and confirming! The 16 does indeed feel too loose for my taste & it sounds like the 15 won't be too tight.


----------



## Luv n bags

Bentley1 said:


> Hi all & happy holidays!
> 
> Quick sizing question for my fellow Cartier lovers. I wear a size 16 in Love bracelets & my husband just gifted me a JUC for Christmas in a 16 as well, however I feel that it may be a bit too big. It sits too far down on my wrist so I'm guessing I need to size down to a 15.  Bad news is they are sold out of size 15 in the US in the yellow gold/partial diamonds so I need to wait a week for one to be shipped in from Canada to do an exchange.
> But my question is, do the JUCs typically run a bit bigger than the Loves? I'd go in to try a 15 on but we're crazy busy and leaving town tomorrow so I don't have any time.
> Just curious what other's experience might be w the sizing? Thanks so Much for any feedback



I have the 16 Love and a 15 JUC.  Perfect fit!


----------



## Bentley1

tigertrixie said:


> I have the 16 Love and a 15 JUC.  Perfect fit!


Thanks for confirming! Definitely going to swap out for the 15!


----------



## iheartorange

Bentley1 said:


> Hi all & happy holidays!
> 
> Quick sizing question for my fellow Cartier lovers. I wear a size 16 in Love bracelets & my husband just gifted me a JUC for Christmas in a 16 as well, however I feel that it may be a bit too big. It sits too far down on my wrist so I'm guessing I need to size down to a 15.  Bad news is they are sold out of size 15 in the US in the yellow gold/partial diamonds so I need to wait a week for one to be shipped in from Canada to do an exchange.
> But my question is, do the JUCs typically run a bit bigger than the Loves? I'd go in to try a 15 on but we're crazy busy and leaving town tomorrow so I don't have any time.
> Just curious what other's experience might be w the sizing? Thanks so Much for any feedback



I am size 17 in love and needs 16 in JUC


----------



## Bentley1

iheartorange said:


> I am size 17 in love and needs 16 in JUC


Thank you! I did go ahead and exchange for the size 15.


----------



## Kindness3

The ultimate stock Cartier Bracelets


----------



## bellapurse

Hi all!

I emailed my SA in Paris to see when they were launching the “thin” JUC bracelet and he said that it was supposed to be out in June this year but it was cancelled a few weeks ago ☹️


----------



## ReneH

bellapurse said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I emailed my SA in Paris to see when they were launching the “thin” JUC bracelet and he said that it was supposed to be out in June this year but it was cancelled a few weeks ago ☹️



Really?  That’s horrible. I’ve been waiting for that to come out.    Booooo


----------



## ravenruby

bellapurse said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I emailed my SA in Paris to see when they were launching the “thin” JUC bracelet and he said that it was supposed to be out in June this year but it was cancelled a few weeks ago ☹️



Ahh bummer! I was super interested in seeing what they would have looked like - I think the JUC is very thin as it is so would have loved to have seen what it would have been even thinner. Perhaps the thinness in 18ct would have been too bendable/fragile?


----------



## Perli

bellapurse said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I emailed my SA in Paris to see when they were launching the “thin” JUC bracelet and he said that it was supposed to be out in June this year but it was cancelled a few weeks ago ☹️



Oh no....I was very interested because the classic JUC doesn`t fit well on my arms. Well, I´ll save up fpr a LOVE ring RG with diamonds then.


----------



## Violet Bleu

bellapurse said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I emailed my SA in Paris to see when they were launching the “thin” JUC bracelet and he said that it was supposed to be out in June this year but it was cancelled a few weeks ago ☹️


This is super disappointing! Hopefully they change their minds!


----------



## lovieluvslux

bellapurse said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I emailed my SA in Paris to see when they were launching the “thin” JUC bracelet and he said that it was supposed to be out in June this year but it was cancelled a few weeks ago ☹️


So bummed about this.  I've been waiting for the new one before making a purchase on JUC.  I'm going to ask my local Cartier why.  I'm already upset about the new locking mechanism as I don't feel it's as sturdy as the old one.  I held off on my JUC RG purchase so I can upgrade to diamonds.  SMH!!


----------



## Kindness3

lovieluvslux said:


> So bummed about this.  I've been waiting for the new one before making a purchase on JUC.  I'm going to ask my local Cartier why.  I'm already upset about the new locking mechanism as I don't feel it's as sturdy as the old one.  I held off on my JUC RG purchase so I can upgrade to diamonds.  SMH!!


Sorry to hear that maybe you can find old version with cartier help,you might be lucky .they do here and Europe inventory,


----------



## lovieluvslux

Kindness3 said:


> Sorry to hear that maybe you can find old version with cartier help,you might be lucky .they do here and Europe inventory,


That is good to know.  As much as these items cost, we should have a choice.  My local boutique keep telling me the newer one is better.


----------



## Kindness3

lovieluvslux said:


> That is good to know.  As much as these items cost, we should have a choice.  My local boutique keep telling me the newer one is better.


I have the original one and from.second version I'm glad I have the first one.i definitely feel it' more secure go with your intuition is you're always right


----------



## missyb

I have the original and wear it 24/7 I’ve never had any issues in over 3 years I’ve had it


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lovieluvslux said:


> That is good to know.  As much as these items cost, we should have a choice.  My local boutique keep telling me the newer one is better.



The new locking mechanism isn't actually 'new', since it had been used on the pave diamond versions of the JUC. Otherwise, ask them to find you the old version. I've tried both and I prefer the new version.


----------



## SashaJustine

Kindness3 said:


> The ultimate stock Cartier Bracelets


LOVE this stack!! Quick question, do you find the ecrou scratches up your loves terribly? I have a thin and a classic love in the same size but the thin still slides over the classic quite a bit! Wondering if it was the same with the ecrou! Thx in advance


----------



## Kindness3

SashaJustine said:


> LOVE this stack!! Quick question, do you find the ecrou scratches up your loves terribly? I have a thin and a classic love in the same size but the thin still slides over the classic quite a bit! Wondering if it was the same with the ecrou! Thx in advance


No they recommend you get the same size as your loves,mine in place in between them, I haven' had any problems, I love love ecrou bracelet. I want another one it's so freaky cool looking  and very comfortable to wear too,thank you can' wait to see it on you, if you like snug fit go down ,mine is bit lose but that's good for summertime ,no worries of feeling tight


----------



## Kindness3

This is two loves in pink gold with the ecrou and juc bracelet ,I though I share picture with you


----------



## Fashforward

Hi all! I currently own one YG JUC and love it so much I'm considering getting a second to stack. What do you think? Does anyone own 2 JUC's that can share pics and share review on how they feel together?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Fashforward said:


> Hi all! I currently own one YG JUC and love it so much I'm considering getting a second to stack. What do you think? Does anyone own 2 JUC's that can share pics and share review on how they feel together?



I have 2 and they don’t work together for me. Keeps banging against each other and doesn’t line up right. I would go try it on and see. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Fashforward

Natalie j said:


> I have 2 and they don’t work together for me. Keeps banging against each other and doesn’t line up right. I would go try it on and see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Ok great thanks so much! I will go in and try them. I just love them- even more than my LOVE bracelet.


----------



## VandaOrchid

bellapurse said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I emailed my SA in Paris to see when they were launching the “thin” JUC bracelet and he said that it was supposed to be out in June this year but it was cancelled a few weeks ago ☹️


Ugh, no! I just decided to check this thread expressly to see if there was news about the thin JUC. I think it would've looked amazing, esp with diamonds. Wonder why, the thin LOVE seems to be doing quite well.


----------



## annanas

I wonder if that’s necessarily the last word on the thin JUC, I was also told in July 2016 that the thin love was cancelled and then it came out not too long after!


----------



## Kindness3

Love juc and encrou togethet looks so amazng


----------



## MKLarmcandy

Here is my glamour shot:


----------



## kate2828

Bother Free said:


> I stack my diamond JUCs together
> 
> View attachment 3909630
> View attachment 3909631
> View attachment 3909631
> View attachment 3909632



Love these! I have been contemplating a diamond one like yours in rose gold. I can’t decide between a plain one to pair with a plain Love or the diamond juc. They’re both beautiful but the price difference is huge!


----------



## js2367

kate2828 said:


> Love these! I have been contemplating a diamond one like yours in rose gold. I can’t decide between a plain one to pair with a plain Love or the diamond juc. They’re both beautiful but the price difference is huge!


I bought a non diamond JUG YG one to pair with my RG Love. It's beautiful as is, but I would like the JUC RG with diamonds. If you're on the fence, I recommend waiting until you are ready to buy the diamond version. It's on another level and should complement the Love beautifully...


----------



## L etoile

I fell in love with the YG JUC with diamonds (around the nailhead and tip) this week. How is the clasp on that one compared to the old JUC? I was enamored by the bracelet and didn't pay attention to the details. It will be my Val Day gift, but I may go for some VCA earrings if there is concern about the clasp.


----------



## js2367

L etoile said:


> I fell in love with the YG JUC with diamonds (around the nailhead and tip) this week. How is the clasp on that one compared to the old JUC? I was enamored by the bracelet and didn't pay attention to the details. It will be my Val Day gift, but I may go for some VCA earrings if there is concern about the clasp.


Best recommendation is to try it in store. They changed the clasp to make it easier to take on/off vs the old mechanism but the new clasp may feel too loose or easy to fall off because of that. I’m sure it’s secure but it’s definitely not as sturdy and robust as the old clasp. I would still prefer it over earrings but that’s going into personal taste... good luck and let us know!


----------



## Bother Free

kate2828 said:


> Love these! I have been contemplating a diamond one like yours in rose gold. I can’t decide between a plain one to pair with a plain Love or the diamond juc. They’re both beautiful but the price difference is huge!


Thank you so much!!! 
I tried on RG and YG diamond JUCs. My RG 4 diamonds Love faded to almost YG so I didn’t purchase the RG diamond JUC. I think the fading can vary based on each person’s body temperature and lifestyle. The RG diamond JUC is still gorgeous though.

The price difference is huge 
But it was so difficult to resist the diamonds...


----------



## Bother Free

L etoile said:


> I fell in love with the YG JUC with diamonds (around the nailhead and tip) this week. How is the clasp on that one compared to the old JUC? I was enamored by the bracelet and didn't pay attention to the details. It will be my Val Day gift, but I may go for some VCA earrings if there is concern about the clasp.


My WG diamond JUC has the new mechanism and YG diamond JUC has the old mechanism. I think both are secure. It is much easier to remove and wear the WG diamond JUC with the new mechanism. Hope this helps


----------



## L etoile

js2367 said:


> Best recommendation is to try it in store. They changed the clasp to make it easier to take on/off vs the old mechanism but the new clasp may feel too loose or easy to fall off because of that. I’m sure it’s secure but it’s definitely not as sturdy and robust as the old clasp. I would still prefer it over earrings but that’s going into personal taste... good luck and let us know!



I tried it on in the store and it felt "ok" but I'm not sure how this compares to the old clasp for the diamond one. I wonder if I should get an older one or if the diamond one has had this clasp for a while.


----------



## Kindness3

L etoile said:


> I tried it on in the store and it felt "ok" but I'm not sure how this compares to the old clasp for the diamond one. I wonder if I should get an older one or if the diamond one has had this clasp for a while.


Mighty be able to locate the older lock mechandize, either one can' got wrong on the look of them


----------



## L etoile

Kindness3 said:


> Mighty be able to locate the older lock mechandize, either one can' got wrong on the look of them



Thank you! This week was the first time I tried it on, so I can't compare to the old lock personally. It seemed to be secure, but then again, I have nothing to compare it to besides the Love (which obviously isn't a comparison because they close differently).


----------



## Kindness3

L etoile said:


> Thank you! This week was the first time I tried it on, so I can't compare to the old lock personally. It seemed to be secure, but then again, I have nothing to compare it to besides the Love (which obviously isn't a comparison because they close differently).


I understand can they locate the older lock mechandize one you know, what color did you like


----------



## js2367

Kindness3 said:


> I understand can they locate the older lock mechandize one you know, what color did you like


I believe they're phasing out of the old lock mechanism. When I bought mine in May, my YG JUC was one of the last pieces and sizes they had with the old closure. Everything else came in the new clasp. What size and color were you interested in? I heard it's almost impossible to find one with the old closure by now...


----------



## L etoile

Kindness3 said:


> I understand can they locate the older lock mechandize one you know, what color did you like



I loved the RG, but YG looked best on my skin.


----------



## Kindness3

L etoile said:


> I loved the RG, but YG looked best on my skin.


I understand what you mean, the pink looks the best on me too, so I got one piece to break up it,so can see all differences in my bracelets. If that makes sense .I can' wait to see yours, I hope u find old locking mechanized


----------



## blumster

Today’s stack


----------



## Cat2708

blumster said:


> Today’s stack



Beautiful stack! What size do you wear in the bracelets 
I went yesterday to try the juste in clou and I’m fitting the 17 nicely and the 18 loosely so I’m unsure because my love is a 19


----------



## blumster

Hi Cat


Cat2708 said:


> Beautiful stack! What size do you wear in the bracelets
> I went yesterday to try the juste in clou and I’m fitting the 17 nicely and the 18 loosely so I’m unsure because my love is a 19


Thank you so much! I wear an old screw system size 18 love ( which is ever so slightly smaller than a new screw system one) Along with a size 17 JUC. Always go a size down in the JUC from your love bracelet- hope that helps!  I can’t wait to see what you end up with!


----------



## blumster

A pre-owned yellow gold JUC Size 16 just popped up on Fashionphile!  $5695


----------



## christina86

blumster said:


> A pre-owned yellow gold JUC Size 16 just popped up on Fashionphile!  $5695



Just went to look and already sold.


----------



## ReneH

christina86 said:


> Just went to look and already sold.



That was lightening fast


----------



## Kindness3

Cat2708 said:


> Beautiful stack! What size do you wear in the bracelets
> I went yesterday to try the juste in clou and I’m fitting the 17 nicely and the 18 loosely so I’m unsure because my love is a 19


I know what u mean,I got 18 juste un clou, I wish I got 17,but ,lucky my other wrist is bit bigger so fit perfect .it' personal choice, I would go 17 but if u like lose go 18,good luck on your choice


----------



## Kindness3

blumster said:


> Today’s stack


Love your look,:》


----------



## Cat2708

Kindness3 said:


> I know what u mean,I got 18 juste un clou, I wish I got 17,but ,lucky my other wrist is bit bigger so fit perfect .it' personal choice, I would go 17 but if u like lose go 18,good luck on your choice




That’s the 17 on me in the clou with my 19 love


----------



## Kindness3

Cat2708 said:


> View attachment 3959559
> 
> 
> 
> That’s the 17 on me in the clou with my 19 love


Ok I see what you mean now ,I think 17 would be snug special in summertime,go with 18 look better with your love, ps love the pink on you


----------



## Kindness3

You can always stack too gives room for more cartier ♡♡♡


----------



## Kindness3

Finally got my new loves back,I'm super happy, finally. Can wear on my left wrist♡♡thank you letting me share  my special day


----------



## blumster

Kindness3 said:


> Love your look,:》


Thanks so much, Kindness!  Very sweet of you to say!


----------



## blumster

Kindness3 said:


> Finally got my new loves back,I'm super happy, finally. Can wear on my left wrist♡♡thank you letting me share  my special day


Stunning stack!!!


----------



## Kindness3

blumster said:


> Thanks so much, Kindness!  Very sweet of you to say!





blumster said:


> Stunning stack!!!


 Thank you both so much, love people here are so NICE helpfulkind


----------



## WingNut

Well I still don’t own a JUC but am hoping to soon. Looking at everyone’s lovely photos is keeping me going and inspired!

A question for those of you who have the JUC with diamonds (on nail head and tip) AND one without diamonds, which do you prefer? I’ve been holding out until I can get one in YG with diamonds, but is it as wearable as the one without? Is there such a thing as that little bit of diamonds being too blingy?

I have the YG JUC ring without diamonds and I wear it almost daily....I’m even thinking of getting the double ring with diamonds for blingier days.


----------



## googlewhack

blumster said:


> Today’s stack



Gorgeous!


----------



## js2367

WingNut said:


> Well I still don’t own a JUC but am hoping to soon. Looking at everyone’s lovely photos is keeping me going and inspired!
> 
> A question for those of you who have the JUC with diamonds (on nail head and tip) AND one without diamonds, which do you prefer? I’ve been holding out until I can get one in YG with diamonds, but is it as wearable as the one without? Is there such a thing as that little bit of diamonds being too blingy?
> 
> I have the YG JUC ring without diamonds and I wear it almost daily....I’m even thinking of getting the double ring with diamonds for blingier days.



I recommend with diamonds head and tip. It's absolutely beautiful and on another level than the non-diamond one...


----------



## Fashforward

I have a question regarding the JUC- I have the YG plain old closure and since I bought it it's been loose- meaning when it's open it swings open it's not tight. I hope you get what I mean. It's hard to wear because I have to hold it together to close. Is that normal of a flaw? Cartier said they might be able to tighten it but I bought it like that. Any one else has that problem? 
Thanks!


----------



## Kindness3

Fashforward said:


> I have a question regarding the JUC- I have the YG plain old closure and since I bought it it's been loose- meaning when it's open it swings open it's not tight. I hope you get what I mean. It's hard to wear because I have to hold it together to close. Is that normal of a flaw? Cartier said they might be able to tighten it but I bought it like that. Any one else has that problem?
> Thanks!


Well I know what you are saying ,I too have the orignal closer, I sent mine in to workshop in New York they replaced the hinge,there is very tiny pin,that over time get lose they recommend not taking it off to many times,I know it cost me 300. $$to repair it but it' worth it


----------



## CartierLVer

Fashforward said:


> I have a question regarding the JUC- I have the YG plain old closure and since I bought it it's been loose- meaning when it's open it swings open it's not tight. I hope you get what I mean. It's hard to wear because I have to hold it together to close. Is that normal of a flaw? Cartier said they might be able to tighten it but I bought it like that. Any one else has that problem?
> Thanks!



Hmm. I have never heard of this issue where the hinge comes loose at that part! Can you take a picture or video and post it?! It’s odd enough you have to hold it all the time to keep it closed?! It should just lock in place where you pinch it to securely lock it! Scared now.


----------



## mlitmo

Hi all! I have a dilemma. I’ve had my eye on the JUC for a while and I’m kicking myself for not getting it while I was in Paris last summer. It was so much cheaper! I tried the JUC on at the boutique and I’m positive the sales associate told me to order the same size as my love which is a size 16. Well I ended up finding a great deal on a preowned JUC in a 16 on TheRealReal but upon trying it on I think it maybe a bit big. I read a few sections on the forum and it seems like most people are sizing one size down. So I would need a 15 and the yellow gold seems to be out of stock in this size online. Either way it would be full price too. What do you think?
	

		
			
		

		
	






Does anyone have the JUC and love in the same size and do you regret it? Thanks!


----------



## Kindness3

mlitmo said:


> Hi all! I have a dilemma. I’ve had my eye on the JUC for a while and I’m kicking myself for not getting it while I was in Paris last summer. It was so much cheaper! I tried the JUC on at the boutique and I’m positive the sales associate told me to order the same size as my love which is a size 16. Well I ended up finding a great deal on a preowned JUC in a 16 on TheRealReal but upon trying it on I think it maybe a bit big. I read a few sections on the forum and it seems like most people are sizing one size down. So I would need a 15 and the yellow gold seems to be out of stock in this size online. Either way it would be full price too. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961086
> View attachment 3961087
> View attachment 3961088
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the JUC and love in the same size and do you regret it? Thanks!


I had gone with same size as my loves have to say I was sorry I did, my loves I sent for repairs they wouldn't stay closed, so cartier allowed me to exchange them for new ones, so I went 19 now they fit perfect,  yours look good on you mine was little to big drove me nuts ,


----------



## mlitmo

Kindness3 said:


> I had gone with same size as my loves have to say I was sorry I did, my loves I sent for repairs they wouldn't stay closed, so cartier allowed me to exchange them for new ones, so I went 19 now they fit perfect,  yours look good on you mine was little to big drove me nuts ,



Thanks! That sucks that they wouldn’t stay closed. My love is from 2011 so right when they started making the new closure and i haven’t had many issues. I have noticed that a few times one of the screws isn’t as tight so i adjust from time to time. I called the store and they are sending me a 15 so I’ll compare!


----------



## Kindness3

mlitmo said:


> Thanks! That sucks that they wouldn’t stay closed. My love is from 2011 so right when they started making the new closure and i haven’t had many issues. I have noticed that a few times one of the screws isn’t as tight so i adjust from time to time. I called the store and they are sending me a 15 so I’ll compare!


Thank you yes I've had them couple years,but know I went up size because I remember how snug 18 our so I was happy that cartier took care of it ,but I thinking I should have stayed with 18 ,I didn' think 1cm would make such difference between sizes  I can wear them on my left but little lose


----------



## avxsa

lvjunkyxo said:


> Just got mine yesterday I love it soooo much !!!! It's also new lock [emoji359] as well thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I love it even more than my love bracelet


How did you get the yellow gold and ceramic trinity bracelet on the website they only have the ceramic and white gold bracelet?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

daily stack I collected over the years I wear every single day never take off I want to add two love bracelets to my other wrist I think rose gold and white gold if anyone has any pictures of that combo together that would be great![emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️ also to the comment above the baby love I have is ceramic brown and rose gold with diamonds it should be still available if you call around I’m not sure?


----------



## Kindness3

Getting use too im.super happy ,I'm so thankful for this blog was huge help to me,thank you all for your patients with me all.my post.


----------



## Cat2708

Kindness3 said:


> Getting use too im.super happy ,I'm so thankful for this blog was huge help to me,thank you all for your patients with me all.my post.



How do they rest or stack when your hands are down? Do you have a picture?


----------



## Prettyvogue

Does anyone know how much VAT you get back in Paris from Cartier? I am interested in purchasing a JUC when I go in a couple months.


----------



## Kindness3

Cat2708 said:


> How do they rest or stack when your hands are down? Do you have a picture?


Sorry for messy photo,I'm glad after waking up they where snugged cause I was swollen,I called Cartier store new york spoke to sa explaining how the 18 fit and they told me 19 will be fine . I feel better talking to them. Thank u


----------



## mlitmo

Prettyvogue said:


> Does anyone know how much VAT you get back in Paris from Cartier? I am interested in purchasing a JUC when I go in a couple months.



http://www.globalblue.com/tax-free-shopping/refund-calculator/ will calculate the refund for you. Right now Europe is more expensive than the US because of the Euro value.


----------



## Mali_

Kindness3 said:


> Getting use too im.super happy ,I'm so thankful for this blog was huge help to me,thank you all for your patients with me all.my post.


Is your JUC the same or one size difference than your Loves?


----------



## Prettyvogue

mlitmo said:


> http://www.globalblue.com/tax-free-shopping/refund-calculator/ will calculate the refund for you. Right now Europe is more expensive than the US because of the Euro value.


Thank you, this is very helpful!


----------



## miznina

Kindness3 said:


> Getting use too im.super happy ,I'm so thankful for this blog was huge help to me,thank you all for your patients with me all.my post.



Looking good kindness [emoji4]maybe keep the Ecrou on the other wrist for a few days so you can have a pink love affair [emoji176] and reconnect with your original stack as then add the Ecrou back?


----------



## Kindness3

Mali_ said:


> Is your JUC the same or one size difference than your Loves?


Hello originally it was the same size as my loves, which was too big,now I gone up size they juc fit perfect,highly recommend going down unless this is your only piece you are going to wear .


----------



## Kindness3

miznina said:


> Looking good kindness [emoji4]maybe keep the Ecrou on the other wrist for a few days so you can have a pink love affair [emoji176] and reconnect with your original stack as then add the Ecrou back?


Thank you so much ,I will love the pink ,thank u for all your help kind words ♡♡♡,it hard for years I had smaller size now they are lose which I love feel so more comfortable. But it weird now have lose verse tight if you know what I mean .


----------



## SilverBen

So excited to finally add this piece! It is pink gold with diamonds!


----------



## lovieluvslux

WingNut said:


> Well I still don’t own a JUC but am hoping to soon. Looking at everyone’s lovely photos is keeping me going and inspired!
> 
> A question for those of you who have the JUC with diamonds (on nail head and tip) AND one without diamonds, which do you prefer? I’ve been holding out until I can get one in YG with diamonds, but is it as wearable as the one without? Is there such a thing as that little bit of diamonds being too blingy?
> 
> I have the YG JUC ring without diamonds and I wear it almost daily....I’m even thinking of getting the double ring with diamonds for blingier days.


For all its worth, hold out for diamonds.  I ended up buying the trinity ring and could have gotten RG JUC w/o diamonds.  On me, the diamonds really elevate the piece and looks so luxurious, more feminine and less industrial.  It all depends on how the JUC sits on the arm and your style. If my goal is to wear every day, I'd go w/o diamonds.


----------



## lovieluvslux

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> So excited to finally add this piece! It is pink gold with diamonds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966191



Really pretty.  Do you mind sharing what ring is this?


----------



## oshinex

So is a thinner version of the JUC out of the question at this point of time?


----------



## SilverBen

lovieluvslux said:


> Really pretty.  Do you mind sharing what ring is this?



Thank you! And its actually three rings stacked. Its the thinner pave love ring, vca perlee d’or band and a diamond eternity band!


----------



## rainypop

WingNut said:


> Well I still don’t own a JUC but am hoping to soon. Looking at everyone’s lovely photos is keeping me going and inspired!
> 
> A question for those of you who have the JUC with diamonds (on nail head and tip) AND one without diamonds, which do you prefer? I’ve been holding out until I can get one in YG with diamonds, but is it as wearable as the one without? Is there such a thing as that little bit of diamonds being too blingy?
> 
> I have the YG JUC ring without diamonds and I wear it almost daily....I’m even thinking of getting the double ring with diamonds for blingier days.



I have the same dilemma. Are you planning to wear JUC everyday? I like the one with diamond but I'm afraid it'll be too flashy for daily use.


----------



## UpUpnAway

rainypop said:


> I have the same dilemma. Are you planning to wear JUC everyday? I like the one with diamond but I'm afraid it'll be too flashy for daily use.


After going back and forth for like a year, I've decided I'm going to get the yg juc with diamonds. I plan on wearing it for long periods at a time. My style is as casual as can be (think jeans, a white tshirt, and birkenstocks) almost every day in the summer. I did wonder if it'd be too blingy compared to my overall style. I've decided it'll be just fine .


----------



## rainypop

UpUpnAway said:


> After going back and forth for like a year, I've decided I'm going to get the yg juc with diamonds. I plan on wearing it for long periods at a time. My style is as casual as can be (think jeans, a white tshirt, and birkenstocks) almost every day in the summer. I did wonder if it'd be too blingy compared to my overall style. I've decided it'll be just fine .



Thank you for your response.


----------



## SilverBen

UpUpnAway said:


> After going back and forth for like a year, I've decided I'm going to get the yg juc with diamonds. I plan on wearing it for long periods at a time. My style is as casual as can be (think jeans, a white tshirt, and birkenstocks) almost every day in the summer. I did wonder if it'd be too blingy compared to my overall style. I've decided it'll be just fine .



That is literally my “uniform” 80% of the year as I live in the south georgia heat! I just picked up the JUC with diamonds and it looks perfect. Before I purchased this I wore a 6ct tennis bracelet with my love bracelet daily and even that many diamonds were not “too blingy”. I feel like its all about a casual attitude for things like jewelry (except extreme cases like high jewelry lol). So I say you have made a good choice!


----------



## rainypop

If I live in US, is it cheaper to buy it from Europe or England now? I’m going there in a few months. I’d appreciate if someone can tell me the price there. Thank you very much.


----------



## mlitmo

rainypop said:


> If I live in US, is it cheaper to buy it from Europe or England now? I’m going there in a few months. I’d appreciate if someone can tell me the price there. Thank you very much.



It’s cheaper in the US right now.  6800 In US and 7200 after currency conversion and VAT deducted. It’s typically cheaper in Europe but the pound and euro have increased so much it no longer is.


----------



## rainypop

mlitmo said:


> It’s cheaper in the US right now.  6800 In US and 7200 after currency conversion and VAT deducted. It’s typically cheaper in Europe but the pound and euro have increased so much it no longer is.



Thank you very much.


----------



## Kindness3

Have my cartier doggy guard  lol **


----------



## WingNut

lovieluvslux said:


> For all its worth, hold out for diamonds.  I ended up buying the trinity ring and could have gotten RG JUC w/o diamonds.  On me, the diamonds really elevate the piece and looks so luxurious, more feminine and less industrial.  It all depends on how the JUC sits on the arm and your style. If my goal is to wear every day, I'd go w/o diamonds.


Thank you so much! Hard to wait but I think it'll be worth it. I usually wear gold bracelets and love to stack, so I can see this being my anchor piece that I work everything else into....


----------



## MKLarmcandy

I actually prefer the bracelet without diamonds but I want the JUC ring with diamonds lol.


----------



## MKLarmcandy

Kindness3 said:


> Getting use too im.super happy ,I'm so thankful for this blog was huge help to me,thank you all for your patients with me all.my post.


This is my absolute favorite stack. I have the rg juc and Love but want another RH Love like yours to do the same. I also love juc on one hand and two loves on the other.


----------



## Kindness3

MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3970521
> View attachment 3970522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually prefer the bracelet without diamonds but I want the JUC ring with diamonds lol.





MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3970614
> View attachment 3970615
> 
> This is my absolute favorite stack. I have the rg juc and Love but want another RH Love like yours to do the same. I also love juc on one hand and two loves on the other.





MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3970614
> View attachment 3970615
> 
> This is my absolute favorite stack. I have the rg juc and Love but want another RH Love like yours to do the same. I also love juc on one hand and two loves on the other.


Absolutely lovely collection, thank you MKLarmcandy, love your collection love the pink gold ♡♡♡♡


----------



## yogamamaloves

MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3970521
> View attachment 3970522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually prefer the bracelet without diamonds but I want the JUC ring with diamonds lol.



Can you share what the beaded bracelets are?  The ones stacked with the love!   So pretty.


----------



## MKLarmcandy

yogamamaloves said:


> Can you share what the beaded bracelets are?  The ones stacked with the love!   So pretty.


Karen Lazar bracelets


----------



## MKLarmcandy

MKLarmcandy said:


> Karen Lazar bracelets


One more pic:


----------



## WingNut

UpUpnAway said:


> After going back and forth for like a year, I've decided I'm going to get the yg juc with diamonds. I plan on wearing it for long periods at a time. My style is as casual as can be (think jeans, a white tshirt, and birkenstocks) almost every day in the summer. I did wonder if it'd be too blingy compared to my overall style. I've decided it'll be just fine .



This is helpful....I do both dressy/corporate and casual.


----------



## MKLarmcandy

Here’s an action shot of my favorite bracelet


----------



## rainypop

MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3974873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s an action shot of my favorite bracelet



Is it rose gold or yellow gold?


----------



## MKLarmcandy

rainypop said:


> Is it rose gold or yellow gold?


Rose gold


----------



## Arvuitton

Here's my PG JUC in action at the VCA boutique. It pairs so nicely with my new Perleé signature ring!!!!!


----------



## WingNut

Arvuitton said:


> Here's my PG JUC in action at the VCA boutique. It pairs so nicely with my new Perleé signature ring!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3976444



Hi Arvuitton....Quick question about the combo of the JUC and the single motif VCA bracelet...I have neither but plan to in the future. Do you find that they tangle? Does the chain (or any VCA chain for that matter) get caught up in your JUC?


----------



## Arvuitton

Hi WingNut I had my sweet alhambra bracelet sized so that it is fitted to my wrist. Before I had it resized it did get tangled with my JUC and was very annoying because it would scratch it! Now that is is more fitted it doesn't get tangled anymore so I suggest getting it sized properly  



WingNut said:


> Hi Arvuitton....Quick question about the combo of the JUC and the single motif VCA bracelet...I have neither but plan to in the future. Do you find that they tangle? Does the chain (or any VCA chain for that matter) get caught up in your JUC?


----------



## rainypop

Does anyone know the color and clarity of diamonds on JUC? Thank you. [emoji3]


----------



## MKLarmcandy




----------



## BirkinLover77

MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3981315


Very beautiful! Lovely pairing! Have a great day


----------



## EBMIC

MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3981315


Beautiful ♥️


----------



## Arvuitton

MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3981315


love the JUC paired with the perlee rings!!!


----------



## Fashforward

CartierLVer said:


> Hmm. I have never heard of this issue where the hinge comes loose at that part! Can you take a picture or video and post it?! It’s odd enough you have to hold it all the time to keep it closed?! It should just lock in place where you pinch it to securely lock it! Scared now.


When it's closed it doesn't open, I just mean the hinge on the bottom of the bracelet seems to have been opened and closed a lot that it swings open when it's open - like as soon as I open it it swings open. The first one I tried on that's new closure didn't do that- the bracket hinges were all right so it didn't flip open when open it would still be tight and keep its shape. I'll try to upload a pic to explain.


----------



## Fashforward

Fashforward said:


> When it's closed it doesn't open, I just mean the hinge on the bottom of the bracelet seems to have been opened and closed a lot that it swings open when it's open - like as soon as I open it it swings open. The first one I tried on that's new closure didn't do that- the bracket hinges were all right so it didn't flip open when open it would still be tight and keep its shape. I'll try to upload a pic to explain.


Here's the link to kimchella's video on YouTube and she talks about the JUC that they first tried to sell her how it swung open.


----------



## Fashforward

Fashforward said:


> Here's the link to kimchella's video on YouTube and she talks about the JUC that they first tried to sell her how it swung open.


Forgot the link lol


----------



## Fashforward

I'm 


CartierLVer said:


> Hmm. I have never heard of this issue where the hinge comes loose at that part! Can you take a picture or video and post it?! It’s odd enough you have to hold it all the time to keep it closed?! It should just lock in place where you pinch it to securely lock it! Scared now.


Here's a video of Kimchella mentioning it.


----------



## Fashforward

Kindness3 said:


> Well I know what you are saying ,I too have the orignal closer, I sent mine in to workshop in New York they replaced the hinge,there is very tiny pin,that over time get lose they recommend not taking it off to many times,I know it cost me 300. $$to repair it but it' worth it


Thanks so much I really appreciate it- yes 300 bucks is worth it- will look into it.


----------



## karolinec1

Kindness3 said:


> Well I know what you are saying ,I too have the orignal closer, I sent mine in to workshop in New York they replaced the hinge,there is very tiny pin,that over time get lose they recommend not taking it off to many times,I know it cost me 300. $$to repair it but it' worth it



Thanks for the tip!  Mine swings open when unlocked, and I’ve gotten it caught on bags, etc., so that it accidentally unhooks the mechanism, and the bracelet has fallen off.  I’ll wander over to Cartier this weekend to see if they can help me.


----------



## Chivis

Hello! Thinking about a plain JUC to go with my rose gold diamond love. Should i order matchy matchy rose gold or mix with yellow gold? I wear a stainless steel and rose gold Rolex on the other arm. In the picture i included a YG cuff so you can tell me what metal flatters my skintone more. Im MAC NC30 in winter. Thanks a lot!


----------



## marwaaa

Chivis said:


> Hello! Thinking about a plain JUC to go with my rose gold diamond love. Should i order matchy matchy rose gold or mix with yellow gold? I wear a stainless steel and rose gold Rolex on the other arm. In the picture i included a YG cuff so you can tell me what metal flatters my skintone more. Im MAC NC30 in winter. Thanks a lot!



I like the warmer rose gold on you! I have both my love and JUC in rose gold. The nice thing is that Cartier’s rose gold isn’t overly pink!

May I ask, where is your yellow gold bangle from?


----------



## Julezah

I’d vote for the rose gold JUC.

Is that a David Smallcombe cuff? Thanks for posting....it’s a good comparison picture for size!



Chivis said:


> Hello! Thinking about a plain JUC to go with my rose gold diamond love. Should i order matchy matchy rose gold or mix with yellow gold? I wear a stainless steel and rose gold Rolex on the other arm. In the picture i included a YG cuff so you can tell me what metal flatters my skintone more. Im MAC NC30 in winter. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Chivis

Yes! David Smallcombe cuff. I have been wearing a combination of thick an thins in different metals for 8 years without taking them off,still love them and they look new. Let me know if you want more pictures for comparison. Your opinions are so helpful! Thanks a million


----------



## Julezah

I have four that I wear, and have considered more. I’d love more pictures! Do you wear them with your love bracelet? How do they wear together?



Chivis said:


> Yes! David Smallcombe cuff. I have been wearing a combination of thick an thins in different metals for 8 years without taking them off,still love them and they look new. Let me know if you want more pictures for comparison. Your opinions are so helpful! Thanks a million


----------



## Chivis

I have never worn them together. Here YG and RG thins too


----------



## Arvuitton

I vote rose gold!!! Would love to see a shot of your watch with your bracelet too?!

I'm thinking of getting a stainless steel/ever rose Rolex to go with my RG JUC as well hmmmm 



Chivis said:


> Hello! Thinking about a plain JUC to go with my rose gold diamond love. Should i order matchy matchy rose gold or mix with yellow gold? I wear a stainless steel and rose gold Rolex on the other arm. In the picture i included a YG cuff so you can tell me what metal flatters my skintone more. Im MAC NC30 in winter. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Julezah

Thank you! 

I wasn’t sure if you wore them together because you said you don’t take them off. 



Chivis said:


> View attachment 3987204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never worn them together. Here YG and RG thins too


----------



## Chivis

Thanks! 3 votes for RG... the pictures requested:


----------



## Chivis

Julezah said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I wasn’t sure if you wore them together because you said you don’t take them off.


 I took them off last week when i got my Love bracelet. But maybe i will! They stay in place if you adjust them so no problems scratching the love bracelet


----------



## cherylc

lovieluvslux said:


> For all its worth, hold out for diamonds.  I ended up buying the trinity ring and could have gotten RG JUC w/o diamonds.  On me, the diamonds really elevate the piece and looks so luxurious, more feminine and less industrial.  It all depends on how the JUC sits on the arm and your style. If my goal is to wear every day, I'd go w/o diamonds.



i’ve been debating this same question. after eyeing the JUC for years i’ve decided i want to get one. i have a plain RG love and was thinking to do a second love with diamonds but i keep going back to the JUC.

i personally love the look of diamonds but truthfully i find the difference in price hard to swallow for just a few small diamonds on the bracelet. 

looking for all opinions so please sway me one way or the other!


----------



## Chivis

Diamonds are very pretty but maybe in this particular bracelet i feel they take away from its raw, simple and edgy feel. For me its beauty lies in that


----------



## js2367

cherylc said:


> i’ve been debating this same question. after eyeing the JUC for years i’ve decided i want to get one. i have a plain RG love and was thinking to do a second love with diamonds but i keep going back to the JUC.
> 
> i personally love the look of diamonds but truthfully i find the difference in price hard to swallow for just a few small diamonds on the bracelet.
> 
> looking for all opinions so please sway me one way or the other!


Agreed about the price jump! It’s basically almost double the price of a non diamond after tax... for that reason I like non diamond JUC as an everyday piece first and also for variety for your collection. Then I’d consider the 4 diamond love next before the diamond JUC. Good luck and let us know what you go with !


----------



## Gal4Dior

cherylc said:


> i’ve been debating this same question. after eyeing the JUC for years i’ve decided i want to get one. i have a plain RG love and was thinking to do a second love with diamonds but i keep going back to the JUC.
> 
> i personally love the look of diamonds but truthfully i find the difference in price hard to swallow for just a few small diamonds on the bracelet.
> 
> looking for all opinions so please sway me one way or the other!



I went through the same dilemma last fall and ended up going with the JUC with diamonds. I don’t regret it for one moment. It’s truly a beautiful piece. The diamonds gives that industrial design a feminine touch. It’s sort of the best of two worlds! Good luck with your decision!


----------



## txrosegirl

LVSistinaMM said:


> I went through the same dilemma last fall and ended up going with the JUC with diamonds. I don’t regret it for one moment. It’s truly a beautiful piece. The diamonds gives that industrial design a feminine touch. It’s sort of the best of two worlds! Good luck with your decision!


i agree!  i was not totally sold on the plain gold JUC but when i tried on the one with diamonds, it was love at first sight! i have never regretted that purchase


----------



## Caz71

EBMIC said:


> Beautiful [emoji813]️


Luv the simplicity plain


----------



## Raffaluv

Does anyone happen to wear 2 JUC’s together?  I currently have a WG JUC (no diamonds) size 17 and eyeing a PG JUC size 18 (no diamonds) at a good price second hand - wondering if you guys think they’d be annoying banging into each other size wise & what you think the color combo on one wrist may look? Thank you for any help / insight!


----------



## js2367

Dibakar said:


> i think you should do it, anyone who has any kind of stack has experienced the banging. I currently wear 2 loves and 1 JUC and they bang(will be adding another JUC later). If you like it you should get it, you will get used to the banging and its not that much.


Agreed! 2 JUCs are beautiful.


----------



## Raffaluv

js2367 said:


> Agreed! 2 JUCs are beautiful.



Thank you both!  You’re so right! I’m going to go for it! Thinking I’m just being a scaredy-cat because I’ve never worn a stack before but I’ve admired them on others & have always fallen hard for the JUC & find it really comfortable - I’ll be sure to post pics!


----------



## Raffaluv

Dibakar said:


> i think you should do it, anyone who has any kind of stack has experienced the banging. I currently wear 2 loves and 1 JUC and they bang(will be adding another JUC later). If you like it you should get it, you will get used to the banging and its not that much.



You’re stack sounds lovely!! Are they mixed metals/golds? Thanks again for your feedback!


----------



## avcbob

Great looking combo Dibakar! I wear WG and YG plain loves and at one point I though about adding a JUC, but didn't think it looked right on me.  Now seeing your stack, I'm beginning to reconsider! As for the banging together of two or more, it's not a problem at all for me, in fact I like the random clanking.


----------



## L etoile

I'm on the fence about the diamond JUC bracelet. $12K for the bracelet seems high and now I'm wondering if a tennis bracelet or several diamond bangles is a better purchase. Would anyone with the diamond JUC be willing to post photos? Do you think it's really worth it?


----------



## SilverBen

L etoile said:


> I'm on the fence about the diamond JUC bracelet. $12K for the bracelet seems high and now I'm wondering if a tennis bracelet or several diamond bangles is a better purchase. Would anyone with the diamond JUC be willing to post photos? Do you think it's really worth it?



It is worth it! I had the plain version a while ago but it didn’t get much use, Now I wear my diamond version every day!


----------



## jssl1688

L etoile said:


> I'm on the fence about the diamond JUC bracelet. $12K for the bracelet seems high and now I'm wondering if a tennis bracelet or several diamond bangles is a better purchase. Would anyone with the diamond JUC be willing to post photos? Do you think it's really worth it?



If your looking at it in intrinsic value, no it’s not worth it. But most luxury branded things aren’t. For me, I’d rather pay extra to enjoy the dia version as it completely elevates the look of the piece compared to the plain. I know if I settled for the plain I would never be satisfied/happy. For all I know, my dh is very happy paying extra, his sanity costs way more than having to hear me bixxx about not having the sparkles.


----------



## rainypop

L etoile said:


> I'm on the fence about the diamond JUC bracelet. $12K for the bracelet seems high and now I'm wondering if a tennis bracelet or several diamond bangles is a better purchase. Would anyone with the diamond JUC be willing to post photos? Do you think it's really worth it?



I had the same thought before. But even the non diamond one, if you just look at the gold price, it's not worth it. I'm buying the design and craftsmanship. I bought the diamond one. I'm wearing it almost everyday and really love it. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## cherylc

L etoile said:


> I'm on the fence about the diamond JUC bracelet. $12K for the bracelet seems high and now I'm wondering if a tennis bracelet or several diamond bangles is a better purchase. Would anyone with the diamond JUC be willing to post photos? Do you think it's really worth it?



i’m glad i’m not the only one who keeps debating about it. still haven’t made up my mind either!


----------



## missyb

I have the diamond JUC in PG and actually only liked it on me in the diamond version. It looked to masculine in the plain on me. Things look different on each person so to me the price is worth it.


----------



## txrosegirl

missyb said:


> I have the diamond JUC in PG and actually only liked it on me in the diamond version. It looked to masculine in the plain on me. Things look different on each person so to me the price is worth it.


i agree....i bought the diamond YG version and never regretted it for a second...i bought the plain YG JUC to stack and i already decided to sell it


----------



## L etoile

txrosegirl said:


> i agree....i bought the diamond YG version and never regretted it for a second...i bought the plain YG JUC to stack and i already decided to sell it



Please post pics of them together if you can!


----------



## L etoile

cherylc said:


> i’m glad i’m not the only one who keeps debating about it. still haven’t made up my mind either!



I fell in love with it in the store, but then doubted myself when I got home. DH needs a few options for our anniversary and I'm not sure whether to give him this as my #1. I have a few pieces of art on my list, but I'm also looking at some Tiffany metro bracelets and VCA pieces.


----------



## cherylc

L etoile said:


> I fell in love with it in the store, but then doubted myself when I got home. DH needs a few options for our anniversary and I'm not sure whether to give him this as my #1. I have a few pieces of art on my list, but I'm also looking at some Tiffany metro bracelets and VCA pieces.



i’ve been hemming and hawing about the JUC for years. added some VCA pieces, debated another love but now i know i def want the JUC. it’s just about bling or not. i just can’t understand/justify the jump in price and it bothers me. lol.


----------



## L etoile

cherylc said:


> i’ve been hemming and hawing about the JUC for years. added some VCA pieces, debated another love but now i know i def want the JUC. it’s just about bling or not. i just can’t understand/justify the jump in price and it bothers me. lol.



Also, I think that I will experience "diamond shrinkage" with it over time and wish that I had the all-over pave (even though that's a bit flashy for my everyday life).


----------



## cherylc

L etoile said:


> Also, I think that I will experience "diamond shrinkage" with it over time and wish that I had the all-over pave (even though that's a bit flashy for my everyday life).



haha. the all pave is but a pipe dream for me, not to mention i also don’t have the life style for it, so it’s not in my realm of consideration. for me i think of it as having just one bracelet with diamonds or basically getting two JUC or one JUC and a love if you just top up the price a bit on the JUC with diamonds. and so that’s why i keep thinking well what’s more worth it? quality or quantity?


----------



## ani108

Dibakar said:


> Yea they are mixed, i have 1 love and 1 JUC in plain YG along with WG full pave love to add “coolness.” Having a YG pave seemed very feminine and classy, i am a guy. Now, to balance my stack with yg and wg pave i want the JUC pave too(its mostly greed)



Love your stack!


----------



## jpezmom

cherylc said:


> haha. the all pave is but a pipe dream for me, not to mention i also don’t have the life style for it, so it’s not in my realm of consideration. for me i think of it as having just one bracelet with diamonds or basically getting two JUC or one JUC and a love if you just top up the price a bit on the JUC with diamonds. and so that’s why i keep thinking well what’s more worth it? quality or quantity?


Great points!  I think as I am getting older I am choosing quality over quantity.  And like you, what works for my lifestyle. Really assessing each purchase for longevity and being a classic piece I can wear when I am 80 - lol!  I have the PG JUC with diamonds as I thought it really elevated the hardness of the nail motif and had just enough bling to wear alone or with my plain PG love.  The JUC with diamonds is pricey which is why I wear it as much as possible.  Brings down my cost per wear!!  I agree if you can afford and it’s makes you happy then that’s worth it.


----------



## cherylc

jpezmom said:


> Great points!  I think as I am getting older I am choosing quality over quantity.  And like you, what works for my lifestyle. Really assessing each purchase for longevity and being a classic piece I can wear when I am 80 - lol!  I have the PG JUC with diamonds as I thought it really elevated the hardness of the nail motif and had just enough bling to wear alone or with my plain PG love.  The JUC with diamonds is pricey which is why I wear it as much as possible.  Brings down my cost per wear!!  I agree if you can afford and it’s makes you happy then that’s worth it.



i too have a PG love!! and it’s plain which is another reason why i’m considering the JUC with bling. because in my mind i always thought my next cartier purchase would be the 4 diamond love. but now that i’ve decided to get a JUC, i also wanna get a blingy version. honestly speaking it’s not so much about being able to afford the extra $4 or $5k for the diamonds, more about justifying that cost in ones mind if that makes sense. lol.


----------



## L etoile

cherylc said:


> i too have a PG love!! and it’s plain which is another reason why i’m considering the JUC with bling. because in my mind i always thought my next cartier purchase would be the 4 diamond love. but now that i’ve decided to get a JUC, i also wanna get a blingy version. honestly speaking *it’s not so much about being able to afford the extra $4 or $5k for the diamonds, more about justifying that cost in ones mind if that makes sense.* lol.



Exactly. It's not an affordability issue. It's a worth issue. Sometimes, I think, "Is this Hermes bag worth it?" but then I think of all of the craftsmanship behind it and it's definitely worth it to me. With the diamond JUC, I'm not sure that a few extra diamonds justifies doubling the price in terms of how it's made, especially when I can get a really nice VCA piece for less or TWO plain juc bracelets. When you think about it, $12K for a piece of jewelry (considering the cost of diamond jewelry) isn't that bad, but it's so much more than the plain and for only a few extra diamonds. Are we being foolish to pay this much? Is Cartier pulling one over on us?


----------



## cherylc

L etoile said:


> Exactly. It's not an affordability issue. It's a worth issue. Sometimes, I think, "Is this Hermes bag worth it?" but then I think of all of the craftsmanship behind it and it's definitely worth it to me. With the diamond JUC, I'm not sure that a few extra diamonds justifies doubling the price in terms of how it's made, especially when I can get a really nice VCA piece for less or TWO plain juc bracelets. When you think about it, $12K for a piece of jewelry (considering the cost of diamond jewelry) isn't that bad, but it's so much more than the plain and for only a few extra diamonds. Are we being foolish to pay this much? Is Cartier pulling one over on us?



1000% times YESSSSS!!! literally everything i am thinking!!!

quite frankly i also think the same thing about a VCA piece i have bc it has porcelain and i just think did i actually pay all that money for porcelain??? yes obviously i enjoy it but there are still times where i feel was i stupid for spending all that money for it?


----------



## jpezmom

cherylc said:


> 1000% times YESSSSS!!! literally everything i am thinking!!!
> 
> quite frankly i also think the same thing about a VCA piece i have bc it has porcelain and i just think did i actually pay all that money for porcelain??? yes obviously i enjoy it but there are still times where i feel was i stupid for spending all that money for it?


These are all the issues I struggle with, too!  At the end of the day, I realize there is some intrinsic value to owning a Cartier, Hermes, VCA, etc.  There is a confidence in the quality of the product and a deep-rooted heritage.  So, we are paying for the brand and legacy for sure.  I also find myself shifting my priorities though.  A few years ago, I placed a lot of value on handbags and went through an Hermes phase.  Now my focus has moved towards jewelry and obtaining items that make me happy!!  But it definitely comes at a cost.  Totally first world problems we are lucky to have.


----------



## Miss CC

Yea it’s worth it get the diamond juc!!


----------



## L etoile

jpezmom said:


> These are all the issues I struggle with, too!  At the end of the day, I realize there is some intrinsic value to owning a Cartier, Hermes, VCA, etc.  There is a confidence in the quality of the product and a deep-rooted heritage.  So, we are paying for the brand and legacy for sure.  I also find myself shifting my priorities though.  A few years ago, I placed a lot of value on handbags and went through an Hermes phase.  Now my focus has moved towards jewelry and obtaining items that make me happy!!  But it definitely comes at a cost.  Totally first world problems we are lucky to have.



Sometimes I question the quality, though. I fell in love with the full diamond trinity ring in CA a few years ago, then tried it on at another store (Vegas- Crystals) and the ring was horribly constructed. I was shocked at the quality, so I bought a plain one without diamonds. I'm not sure if that ring was just a bad one or if I was wearing Cartier goggles during my first visit (and too enamored to look at quality), but it was eye-opening. I'm afraid that I'll order my diamond JUC and be underwhelmed when it arrives, although I was basically love drunk in the store!


----------



## cherylc

Miss CC said:


> Yea it’s worth it get the diamond juc!!
> 
> View attachment 4018848



ENABLER!!! [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Myke518

L etoile said:


> I'm on the fence about the diamond JUC bracelet. $12K for the bracelet seems high and now I'm wondering if a tennis bracelet or several diamond bangles is a better purchase. Would anyone with the diamond JUC be willing to post photos? Do you think it's really worth it?



It’s not worth it from a raw materials perspective but what designer piece is. From a design perspective, on the other hand, I think it is absolutely worth it. To me, the diamonds add a bit of femininity to an otherwise very stark piece and I wear it every day together with a YG love.


----------



## jpezmom

Myke518 said:


> It’s not worth it from a raw materials perspective but what designer piece is. From a design perspective, on the other hand, I think it is absolutely worth it. To me, the diamonds add a bit of femininity to an otherwise very stark piece and I wear it every day together with a YG love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4019474


Perfectly stated!  Beautiful stack.


----------



## Miss CC

Myke518 said:


> It’s not worth it from a raw materials perspective but what designer piece is. From a design perspective, on the other hand, I think it is absolutely worth it. To me, the diamonds add a bit of femininity to an otherwise very stark piece and I wear it every day together with a YG love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4019474



Completely agree!


----------



## jpezmom

As I was looking at the recent photos, I noticed most people wear their JUC closest to the hand when paired with their Love. I wonder if this is for a specific reason?  My SA has me wearing it in the reverse, JUC further up the arm with Love dangling by the wrist.  Just curious!


----------



## ClassicTwist

I chose without diamonds because I wear it everyday with my gold Love and thought the diamond version would scratch up my Love more. May not be the case but it was my thinking at the time!


----------



## L etoile

Myke518 said:


> It’s not worth it from a raw materials perspective but what designer piece is. From a design perspective, on the other hand, I think it is absolutely worth it. To me, the diamonds add a bit of femininity to an otherwise very stark piece and I wear it every day together with a YG love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4019474



This is beautiful! Here we go again...


----------



## Miss CC

jpezmom said:


> As I was looking at the recent photos, I noticed most people wear their JUC closest to the hand when paired with their Love. I wonder if this is for a specific reason?  My SA has me wearing it in the reverse, JUC further up the arm with Love dangling by the wrist.  Just curious!



It’s just personal preference for me as I like the look of the juc closer to my hand.


----------



## Miss CC

Today’s stack.  Cant go wrong with the diamond juc. It’s not that flashy imo as I wear mine everyday.


----------



## Sparkledolll

A wise friend told me that if you buy the best that you can afford, you will never regret it. I got my JUC a year ago and I love it. Currently saving up for thin Pave Love [emoji16]


----------



## cherylc

Natalie j said:


> A wise friend told me that if you buy the best that you can afford, you will never regret it. I got my JUC a year ago and I love it. Currently saving up for thin Pave Love [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020859



aaaaand..... i just died!!! STUNNING!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]dream stack, dream ring and the list goes on. lol! do you mind sharing details of your e-ring? it’s so beautiful!!!!

do you wear your pave JUC on a daily basis?


----------



## Sparkledolll

cherylc said:


> aaaaand..... i just died!!! STUNNING!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]dream stack, dream ring and the list goes on. lol! do you mind sharing details of your e-ring? it’s so beautiful!!!!
> 
> do you wear your pave JUC on a daily basis?



Thank you! The ring is 5 Ct round brilliant cut, H colour. 

I don’t wear it every day as I like to change my stack but sometimes I will wear it for a month straight. I wear it in the shower, swimming, to the super market etc.. never had any issues and it looks almost new. If I ever save up enough one day I would love to get the WG Pave version.


----------



## L etoile

Natalie j said:


> A wise friend told me that if you buy the best that you can afford, you will never regret it. I got my JUC a year ago and I love it. Currently saving up for thin Pave Love [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020859



I love the all-over diamond pave! This is my biggest obstacle to getting the lesser pave... I'll probably want this one in the future. Would it be crazy to have both? Unfortunately, the all-over pave wouldn't be an option for everyday for me; I work with my hands, so diamond bracelets are only an occasional/weekend thing in my life. I think that I could get away with the lesser one everyday, though.


----------



## Sparkledolll

L etoile said:


> I love the all-over diamond pave! This is my biggest obstacle to getting the lesser pave... I'll probably want this one in the future. Would it be crazy to have both? Unfortunately, the all-over pave wouldn't be an option for everyday for me; I work with my hands, so diamond bracelets are only an occasional/weekend thing in my life. I think that I could get away with the lesser one everyday, though.



I don’t think it’s crazy to have both, I started off with Plain WG JUC and went from there. JUC is more interesting than Love to me. [emoji16]


----------



## L etoile

Natalie j said:


> I don’t think it’s crazy to have both, I started off with Plain WG JUC and went from there. JUC is more interesting than Love to me. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021459



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Miss CC

Natalie j said:


> A wise friend told me that if you buy the best that you can afford, you will never regret it. I got my JUC a year ago and I love it. Currently saving up for thin Pave Love [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020859



Gorgeous!!  Love your juc!!  Are all your bracelets rose gold?


----------



## cherylc

Natalie j said:


> I don’t think it’s crazy to have both, I started off with Plain WG JUC and went from there. JUC is more interesting than Love to me. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021459



omg died again!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Miss CC said:


> Gorgeous!!  Love your juc!!  Are all your bracelets rose gold?



Yes all RG. YG doesn’t suit my skin tone at all.


----------



## WingNut

Natalie j said:


> I don’t think it’s crazy to have both, I started off with Plain WG JUC and went from there. JUC is more interesting than Love to me. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021459



Wow!!! That's a gorgeous collection. Love the ring!


----------



## js2367

Natalie j said:


> I don’t think it’s crazy to have both, I started off with Plain WG JUC and went from there. JUC is more interesting than Love to me. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021459


love this collection !!


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> I don’t think it’s crazy to have both, I started off with Plain WG JUC and went from there. JUC is more interesting than Love to me. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021459


You have the most beautiful collection ever!!! Is the plain JUC not rodium plated?


----------



## Rami00

jpezmom said:


> These are all the issues I struggle with, too!  At the end of the day, I realize there is some intrinsic value to owning a Cartier, Hermes, VCA, etc.  There is a confidence in the quality of the product and a deep-rooted heritage.  So, we are paying for the brand and legacy for sure.  I also find myself shifting my priorities though.  A few years ago, I placed a lot of value on handbags and went through an Hermes phase.  Now my focus has moved towards jewelry and obtaining items that make me happy!!  But it definitely comes at a cost.  Totally first world problems we are lucky to have.





cherylc said:


> 1000% times YESSSSS!!! literally everything i am thinking!!!
> 
> quite frankly i also think the same thing about a VCA piece i have bc it has porcelain and i just think did i actually pay all that money for porcelain??? yes obviously i enjoy it but there are still times where i feel was i stupid for spending all that money for it?





L etoile said:


> Exactly. It's not an affordability issue. It's a worth issue. Sometimes, I think, "Is this Hermes bag worth it?" but then I think of all of the craftsmanship behind it and it's definitely worth it to me. With the diamond JUC, I'm not sure that a few extra diamonds justifies doubling the price in terms of how it's made, especially when I can get a really nice VCA piece for less or TWO plain juc bracelets. When you think about it, $12K for a piece of jewelry (considering the cost of diamond jewelry) isn't that bad, but it's so much more than the plain and for only a few extra diamonds. Are we being foolish to pay this much? Is Cartier pulling one over on us?


Very interesting conversation. Seems like we all have same thoughts running in our minds.
So many times, I have looked at my H bags and thought ...it's just a leather, what is so special about spending $$$$$ on it 
I guess in the end it has to be worth it for us...


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> You have the most beautiful collection ever!!! Is the plain JUC not rodium plated?



Thanks Hun! No I don’t think it is. It’s super dull now so I need to take it in and see if they’ll plated it for me.


----------



## Raffaluv

Natalie j said:


> I don’t think it’s crazy to have both, I started off with Plain WG JUC and went from there. JUC is more interesting than Love to me. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021459



OMG!!  What a gorgeous collection!! OK Natalie J I wanna follow in your Cartier footsteps! Lol! & totally feel the same way about JUC...just so much more interesting!  I started out w/ the plain WG JUC also & just got the plain RG & I’m even more in love w/ them together... I’m enjoying this slippery slope!  Hoping to totally treat myself to a JUC w/ bling one day!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Raffaluv said:


> OMG!!  What a gorgeous collection!! OK Natalie J I wanna follow in your Cartier footsteps! Lol! & totally feel the same way about JUC...just so much more interesting!  I started out w/ the plain WG JUC also & just got the plain RG & I’m even more in love w/ them together... I’m enjoying this slippery slope!  Hoping to totally treat myself to a JUC w/ bling one day!


 this!


----------



## Leo the Lion

I love my JUC ♥
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## Pgirl2016

Myke518 said:


> It’s not worth it from a raw materials perspective but what designer piece is. From a design perspective, on the other hand, I think it is absolutely worth it. To me, the diamonds add a bit of femininity to an otherwise very stark piece and I wear it every day together with a YG love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4019474



Is this RG JUC with YG love?


----------



## Myke518

Pgirl2016 said:


> Is this RG JUC with YG love?



No, they are both yellow gold


----------



## L etoile

What size JUC did everyone get? My wrist is 15.5cm and I think the 16 is a little tight.


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## AmorNChanel

For those who have both the juste with diamonds and love and wear both on the same arm, do the diamonds scratch the edge of your love?  I want to wear both 24/7 on the same arm most days, but the idea of scratches makes me hesitate.

Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## SilverBen

AmorNChanel said:


> For those who have both the juste with diamonds and love and wear both on the same arm, do the diamonds scratch the edge of your love?  I want to wear both 24/7 on the same arm most days, but the idea of scratches makes me hesitate.
> 
> Appreciate any feedback.



The you size down, as recommended in the JUC, it won’t slide over top the love which keeps the scratching only on the sides, which is really not noticeable except to the wearer. It also depends which was you stack. If the pointed side of the juc is along the love (photo 1) it causes more scratches on the juc, but if it its the round nail head along the love (photo 2) then the juc is safer and the love may have scratches along the edge. Either way, stacking them is very fun and will come with some wear to the bracelets!


----------



## rainypop

L etoile said:


> What size JUC did everyone get? My wrist is 15.5cm and I think the 16 is a little tight.



My wrist is 14.2 and I got size 15. Good luck.


----------



## diva lee

L etoile said:


> What size JUC did everyone get? My wrist is 15.5cm and I think the 16 is a little tight.



My wrist is 14.5 cm and I bought the yellow gold JUC with diamond accents in size 15. It has a ton of movement and can be pushed back several inches up my wrist. However when I tried on the size 16 love there was very little movement and it felt tight, especially when compared to the JUC. If in doubt I recommend sizing up for comfort and to give yourself a little room if your hands and wrists tend to swell.


----------



## oshinex

L etoile said:


> What size JUC did everyone get? My wrist is 15.5cm and I think the 16 is a little tight.



My wrist is the same (15.5CM). I originally went with the 16 while trying in the store during the wintertime. It was fitted, but not tight. But after some wearing, it felt pretty tight during my day and now that's getting warmer, it really didnt feel as good after a long day of wear. I exchanged it for a 17 and I'm much happier. It's loose now but much more comfortable. So it's up to your preference.

Hope this helped!


----------



## L etoile

oshinex said:


> My wrist is the same (15.5CM). I originally went with the 16 while trying in the store during the wintertime. It was fitted, but not tight. But after some wearing, it felt pretty tight during my day and now that's getting warmer, it really didnt feel as good after a long day of wear. I exchanged it for a 17 and I'm much happier. It's loose now but much more comfortable. So it's up to your preference.
> 
> Hope this helped!



yes, thanks!!


----------



## L etoile

Here are a few pics of the 16. I immediately felt like it was too tight, so I'm getting the 17 and keeping my fingers crossed that it works!


----------



## L etoile

Sorry the pics are so big... I had to crop out my family in the back.


----------



## AmorNChanel

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> The you size down, as recommended in the JUC, it won’t slide over top the love which keeps the scratching only on the sides, which is really not noticeable except to the wearer. It also depends which was you stack. If the pointed side of the juc is along the love (photo 1) it causes more scratches on the juc, but if it its the round nail head along the love (photo 2) then the juc is safer and the love may have scratches along the edge. Either way, stacking them is very fun and will come with some wear to the bracelets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034322
> View attachment 4034323



Thank you for your response and the eye candy showing the two ways of wearing it. Your stack is incredible [emoji173]️ and extremely tempting though my love is w/o diamonds. 

The juste with diamonds makes my heart go pitter patter.  Sigh....


----------



## jssl1688

I think 17 will be perfect for you. I’m a 14.5 and 15 at the wrist bone. Both 15 and 16 fit me. But the 15 was uncomfortable going over my wrist bone so I opted for 16. Plus it stacks perfectly with a 17 lb.


----------



## L etoile

Why are some made in Spain and some in Switzerland? I noticed this recently and I'm not sure what the significance is.


----------



## rk4265

Does anyone know if the thin juc will be released?


----------



## Chivis

rk4265 said:


> Does anyone know if the thin juc will be released?


i watched Myluxuryindulgences on Youtube this week, she said she was sure they were releasing it this fall along with some discontinued pieces from the Love collection


----------



## L etoile

rk4265 said:


> Does anyone know if the thin juc will be released?



Have you seen a photo? I've never even seen a mock-up. I heard that it was pulled from release last year.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Oh l, I’ve been waiting for a Thin JUC! Hopefully this is true!


----------



## ani108

L etoile said:


> Have you seen a photo? I've never even seen a mock-up. I heard that it was pulled from release last year.





Violet Bleu said:


> Oh l, I’ve been waiting for a Thin JUC! Hopefully this is true!



It’ll be coming sometime this summer!


----------



## L etoile

ani108 said:


> It’ll be coming sometime this summer!



I can't imagine one thinner than the current JUC. It may bend like some of the thinner Tiffany bracelets, so it wouldn't be as good for stacking.


----------



## Violet Bleu

L etoile said:


> I can't imagine one thinner than the current JUC. It may bend like some of the thinner Tiffany bracelets, so it wouldn't be as good for stacking.


I stack a Tiffany Hardwear bracelet and haven’t had any issues. They are more durable than they look, and if they bend out of shape they can easily be fixed.


----------



## Violet Bleu

ani108 said:


> It’ll be coming sometime this summer!


This is amazing news!


----------



## deerincashmere

Chivis said:


> i watched Myluxuryindulgences on Youtube this week, she said she was sure they were releasing it this fall along with some discontinued pieces from the Love collection



Hah I came into this thread to post an update from my SA, so glad to see people talking about it! I stopped in to pick up my watch today and my SA said that the thin JUC should be out by September and that there are lots of nice pieces coming out soon.


----------



## San2222

deerincashmere said:


> Hah I came into this thread to post an update from my SA, so glad to see people talking about it! I stopped in to pick up my watch today and my SA said that the thin JUC should be out by September and that there are lots of nice pieces coming out soon.


I texted my sa here in Asia and he was able to send me some pics, He said only plain ones so far, its not very telling as its not comparison photos against the thick one but here they are anyways...price converted to usd is about 3,165.


----------



## xilej

If we assume that all Cartier press photos are showing bracelets at the same size, then this is a rough comparison between the classic JUC (in YG) and the slim model (in WG). It's not that much slimmer - but the nail head is much smaller. I'm more curious where the hinge is located - or maybe this is only available as a bangle.


----------



## WingNut

xilej said:


> If we assume that all Cartier press photos are showing bracelets at the same size, then this is a rough comparison between the classic JUC (in YG) and the slim model (in WG). It's not that much slimmer - but the nail head is much smaller. I'm more curious where the hinge is located - or maybe this is only available as a bangle.


The WG piece looks rounder...so it does look more like a bangle without hinge.


----------



## L etoile

I think it's a great price if it's just above 3000usd, but it doesn't have the wow factor that the larger one has for me. I can't wait to see it in person, though.


----------



## Aimee3

Looks like there’s no hinge in the white gold thin model to my etes


----------



## Violet Bleu

Oh this is so exciting! I can’t wait to see it in person! I wonder if the sizing will be the same as the regular JUC or slightly different if it’s not as oval.


----------



## kate2828

I really hope these come in a diamond version. They are cute but I don’t know if they will look good stacked next to a regular love. I think they will look darling next to the thin love! After going back and forth on the juc - whether to purchase the diamond or regular one, I’ve decided not to purchase either. The plain one just didn’t do it for me when on me. I think it looks nice on other but not so much on me. The diamond one looks better on me but I cannot justify paying double for just over 1/2 carats. Also it’s the cost of a birkin and for me, I would prefer another birkin over the juc! I am intrigued by the thin one and how it will look. Right now though I am leaning toward one of the perlee bangles and adding a tennis bracelet as well. I know that when you pay the premium it’s about the name but for me I just don’t think it’s worth paying double the price! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovieluvslux

I just hope Cartier does not increase prices of JUC when releasing new thinner model.


----------



## ani108

kate2828 said:


> I really hope these come in a diamond version. They are cute but I don’t know if they will look good stacked next to a regular love. I think they will look darling next to the thin love! After going back and forth on the juc - whether to purchase the diamond or regular one, I’ve decided not to purchase either. The plain one just didn’t do it for me when on me. I think it looks nice on other but not so much on me. The diamond one looks better on me but I cannot justify paying double for just over 1/2 carats. Also it’s the cost of a birkin and for me, I would prefer another birkin over the juc! I am intrigued by the thin one and how it will look. Right now though I am leaning toward one of the perlee bangles and adding a tennis bracelet as well. I know that when you pay the premium it’s about the name but for me I just don’t think it’s worth paying double the price!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I was told that the thin ones would only be in gold for now, diamond ones potentially might come much later on, like the ecrou rings/diamond bangle that haven't been released yet.


----------



## bellapurse

ani108 said:


> It’ll be coming sometime this summer!



I talked to my SA in Paris and he said it was postponed.


----------



## San2222

Here it is, comp photo of thin vs regular


----------



## yslvchanel

San2222 said:


> Here it is, comp photo of thin vs regular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052597



Omg, it is so cute!  Thanks for sharing.  
Do you know if the thin version has a hinge with the opening mechanism just like the regular?


----------



## San2222

yslvchanel said:


> Omg, it is so cute!
> Do you know if the thin version has a hinge with the opening mechanism just like the regular?


From the pic I got previously, looks more like a bangle. Confirmed with sa, it's a bangle,  no opening mechanism or hinge.


----------



## yslvchanel

San2222 said:


> From the pic I got previously, looks more like a bangle. Confirmed with sa, it's a bangle,  no opening mechanism or hinge.



So it is not oval like the shape of the regular just en clou?  Very curious how this thin version would stack with Love!  Did you mention it will be released in September?  Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## San2222

yslvchanel said:


> So it is not oval like the shape of the regular just en clou?  Very curious how this thin version would stack with Love!  Did you mention it will be released in September?  Can't wait to see it in person.


My sa said samples are avail in some stores now, I will go try it on this week and take lots of photos. Will let u know!


----------



## Violet Bleu

San2222 said:


> Here it is, comp photo of thin vs regular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052597


This looks so cute! I can’t wait to see how it will fit!


----------



## Luv n bags

San2222 said:


> From the pic I got previously, looks more like a bangle. Confirmed with sa, it's a bangle,  no opening mechanism or hinge.



This pic looks like a tight fit.  If it is a bangle, wonder how it was squeezed on? I wouldn’t mind having one!


----------



## L etoile

It's adorable, but it makes the regular JUC look really wide and it's not. Sometimes, I feel like my regular JUC gets lost in a stack of even thin H bangles and thin DY bracelets. I need to see it next to other pieces before deciding if it's worth it.


----------



## Violet Bleu

It’s all about perspective because I tried on a JUC with my Thin Loves, and it kind of overpowered them. If someone is used to wearing truly thin bracelets like a DBTY or VCA Sweet, then this Thin JUC will be a little more proportional. I’ve actually been holding off on adding another Love or JUC because I’ve been anticipating this release!


----------



## L etoile

I don't stack my JUC, but was testing different stacks yesterday to see what looks good. Sorry it's such a light photo... my skin disappears in dim lighting so I have to "brighten" my photos a bit. I tried my JUC with two H bangles and they really overpowered it so I settled on this combo for now. For reference, my H bangle is the narrow in size 62. I sized up on the JUC and it's a 17. It looked best with other narrow bracelets. My JUC also didn't stack well with a thicker DY or thicker H bracelet. I would be interested in the thin JUC if a full pave came out! I definitely think it's a great price point and will allow those that can't afford the regular JUC or diamond JUC to get in on the action.


----------



## cherylc

tigertrixie said:


> This pic looks like a tight fit.  If it is a bangle, wonder how it was squeezed on? I wouldn’t mind having one!



this is what i’m wondering as well! i wonder if it’s the kind of bangle that is flexible and you can sort of twist it open to put it on?

in any case this is super cute and i am definitely thinking of getting one! i’ll just have to see how i like it vs the original. i am not a huge fan of the thin loves but the JUC mini looks amazing! i have a feeling they’ll do a full pave too.


----------



## yogamamaloves

Violet Bleu said:


> It’s all about perspective because I tried on a JUC with my Thin Loves, and it kind of overpowered them. If someone is used to wearing truly thin bracelets like a DBTY or VCA Sweet, then this Thin JUC will be a little more proportional. I’ve actually been holding off on adding another Love or JUC because I’ve been anticipating this release!



You’ve been thinking about getting a fourth love?!  Do tell which one and color?  Curious what your stack plan is?!!


----------



## San2222

Saw the thin juc, got lots of photos to share, def still oval shaped,  same as original juc, you open similar to Tiffany bangle but def dont feel as fragile, I have photos here with the original juc, stacked with thin Love...btw, my juc was size 15 and thin was 16 so a bit bigger


----------



## L etoile

San2222 said:


> Saw the thin juc, got lots of photos to share, def still oval shaped,  same as original juc, you open similar to Tiffany bangle but def dont feel as fragile, I have photos here with the original juc, stacked with thin Love...btw, my juc was size 15 and thin was 16 so a bit bigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053677
> View attachment 4053678
> View attachment 4053679
> View attachment 4053680
> View attachment 4053681
> View attachment 4053683
> View attachment 4053684
> View attachment 4053685
> View attachment 4053686



Thanks for posting! It looks great with the thin Love and on your wrist!


----------



## bellapurse

San2222 said:


> Saw the thin juc, got lots of photos to share, def still oval shaped,  same as original juc, you open similar to Tiffany bangle but def dont feel as fragile, I have photos here with the original juc, stacked with thin Love...btw, my juc was size 15 and thin was 16 so a bit bigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053677
> View attachment 4053678
> View attachment 4053679
> View attachment 4053680
> View attachment 4053681
> View attachment 4053683
> View attachment 4053684
> View attachment 4053685
> View attachment 4053686



OMG LOVE IT!  Exactly what I wanted!  Does it has like a “snap/latch” to keep it secure?  I’m just thinking it may need something to secure it or it can get caught up on clothes.  As far as sizing, will you say pick a size smaller than the Love?  I may wait until they come up with a bit of diamond only if I can contain myself; lol


----------



## yslvchanel

Thank you @ San2222 for taking so many pictures to satisfy all our curiosity!  The small JUC looks so good with the thin Love stacking together!!  [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Violet Bleu

It’s so cute! I think I’m in love!


----------



## Violet Bleu

yogamamaloves said:


> You’ve been thinking about getting a fourth love?!  Do tell which one and color?  Curious what your stack plan is?!!


Aw! I’m flattered you’re keeping up with my stacking journey!  I’ve been thinking about getting a regular Love since they are now freely offered in a size 15. I really like the Rainbow Love in RG. I’m also really curious about the Cuff. I’m not sure about the color. And I really need to update my stack pics as they are a little different now.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I really like the thin JUC! How much is it?


----------



## lovieluvslux

San2222 said:


> Here it is, comp photo of thin vs regular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052597


Does the thin JUC come with diamonds?


----------



## San2222

bellapurse said:


> OMG LOVE IT!  Exactly what I wanted!  Does it has like a “snap/latch” to keep it secure?  I’m just thinking it may need something to secure it or it can get caught up on clothes.  As far as sizing, will you say pick a size smaller than the Love?  I may wait until they come up with a bit of diamond only if I can contain myself; lol


No other locking mechanism, it's as the pictures shown,  u bend it slightly to put it on. Yes I am one size smaller in juc than love. 





nycmamaofone said:


> I really like the thin JUC! How much is it?


Around usd3000





lovieluvslux said:


> Does the thin JUC come with diamonds?


Not yet but sa is sure it will when it releases in Sept.


----------



## CartierLVer

Does anyone know if the Tiffany thin T bracelet is hollow gold? Bcuz if the thin JUC will not have a locking mechanism and it will open like by twisting I’m gonna assume it will be hollow in the middle of the bracelet to be able to twist like that. If anyone knows what I’m trying to write. Thnx


----------



## Canturi lover

CartierLVer said:


> Does anyone know if the Tiffany thin T bracelet is hollow gold? Bcuz if the thin JUC will not have a locking mechanism and it will open like by twisting I’m gonna assume it will be hollow in the middle of the bracelet to be able to twist like that. If anyone knows what I’m trying to write. Thnx



Hi. Yes it is hollow. They use a special type of wire inside - I was told it’s the same type that Bvlgari use in their Serpenti/Tubogas


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## San2222

CartierLVer said:


> Does anyone know if the Tiffany thin T bracelet is hollow gold? Bcuz if the thin JUC will not have a locking mechanism and it will open like by twisting I’m gonna assume it will be hollow in the middle of the bracelet to be able to twist like that. If anyone knows what I’m trying to write. Thnx


I was told thin juc is not hollow, it's solid gold.


----------



## CartierLVer

San2222 said:


> I was told thin juc is not hollow, it's solid gold.



I kind of find that hard to believe when it is able to be pulled apart to allow some way to open it like that to put on your wrist! Gold is a solid metal object and would not allow such a way to twist open like that unless it really thin gold. That is why I question if it was hollow and someone just replied that the Tiffany thin t bracelets are hollow to allow that way to pry and twist open! SA will say anything for a sale! But who am I to say if it is hollow or not! Thank you


----------



## San2222

CartierLVer said:


> I kind of find that hard to believe when it is able to be pulled apart to allow some way to open it like that to put on your wrist! Gold is a solid metal object and would not allow such a way to twist open like that unless it really thin gold. That is why I question if it was hollow and someone just replied that the Tiffany thin t bracelets are hollow to allow that way to pry and twist open! SA will say anything for a sale! But who am I to say if it is hollow or not! Thank you


I'm in no way a scientist but I don't doubt him as I think since its not thick, the amount of gold still makes it possible for it to be malleable.  He knows I'm not interested in the thin version so I don't think he's lying to get a sale. Just sharing what I learned.


----------



## VandaOrchid

San2222 said:


> Here it is, comp photo of thin vs regular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052597



Thank you so much for the detailed photos! I quite like the thin JUC since most of my pieces are delicate and I can see how this would be a beautiful stacking piece, but I really hope it comes with diamonds for a little extra sparkle. 

Wonder if the bendy mechanism would predispose the bracelet to damage if the point got caught on something.

Where are you located? Anyone been able to try on a sample in the US yet? Can't wait to see these in person.


----------



## KSweet101

I wonder what the difference between the JUC and the Love is that people overwhelmingly like the "thin" JUC but don't like the "thin" aka small Love? 



I liked the small JUC until I found out it was so bendy lol.


----------



## cherylc

San2222 said:


> I'm in no way a scientist but I don't doubt him as I think since its not thick, the amount of gold still makes it possible for it to be malleable.  He knows I'm not interested in the thin version so I don't think he's lying to get a sale. Just sharing what I learned.



thank you for sharing all your pics! or rather cartier should thank you since you are drumming up interest and future sales i think. lol

i was wondering how easily it snapped back in place after prying it open? because it does seem weird if it’s solid gold that it can move back like elastic.  very interesting!!

i’m now debating which one to buy! the price is def attractive on the small one and it’s so super cute!

i’m not sure when i don’t like the thin love but like the thin JUC. i guess maybe the proportions just work better for the JUC to be smaller?


----------



## Luv n bags

karly9 said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed photos! I quite like the thin JUC since most of my pieces are delicate and I can see how this would be a beautiful stacking piece, but I really hope it comes with diamonds for a little extra sparkle.
> 
> Wonder if the bendy mechanism would predispose the bracelet to damage if the point got caught on something.
> 
> Where are you located? Anyone been able to try on a sample in the US yet? Can't wait to see these in person.



I would be worried that the pointed tip would get caught and bend.  My regular size always gets caught up in clothing.  It’s quite maddening.


----------



## San2222

cherylc said:


> thank you for sharing all your pics! or rather cartier should thank you since you are drumming up interest and future sales i think. lol
> 
> i was wondering how easily it snapped back in place after prying it open? because it does seem weird if it’s solid gold that it can move back like elastic.  very interesting!!
> 
> i’m now debating which one to buy! the price is def attractive on the small one and it’s so super cute!
> 
> i’m not sure when i don’t like the thin love but like the thin JUC. i guess maybe the proportions just work better for the JUC to be smaller?


I'm based in Asia.  My sa had to request it from head office who had them to put together sales ads.





karly9 said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed photos! I quite like the thin JUC since most of my pieces are delicate and I can see how this would be a beautiful stacking piece, but I really hope it comes with diamonds for a little extra sparkle.
> 
> Wonder if the bendy mechanism would predispose the bracelet to damage if the point got caught on something.
> 
> Where are you located? Anyone been able to try on a sample in the US yet? Can't wait to see these in person.


I think I don't particularly love the thin juc, it's just the price point thats attractive and I would only consider it since I have thin love and the thin Love doesnt look so thin next to the thin juc. All about proportions. The two just look nice together so I'm hoping for one with some diamonds. As a standalone juc, I would still prefer the thicker one. 

I think this def doesnt feel as fragile as the t wire bracelet where over time the two t dont align. The material is still thicker than that. I think it's a piece one needs to try on to feel it and decide if it's worth it. It goes back to its shape right after u pry it open, because of the oval design,  it takes some practice to open and put it on one's wrist. I don't think it's delicate or that it'll bend out of shape overtime but I did only spend 10 min with it. So I'm not sure how easily it'll get caught when putting on or taking off clothes. Think I would just err on the caution side and put it on after I'm dressed.


----------



## oshinex

I guess i'll be the outlier here and say that I don't like the thin version at all after see the photo how it's put it. I love the ease of use of the regular version, but seeing how I have to bend (and possibly break) the bracelet to put on each time, I'm going to stay away from it.


----------



## cherylc

oshinex said:


> I guess i'll be the outlier here and say that I don't like the thin version at all after see the photo how it's put it. I love the ease of use of the regular version, but seeing how I have to bend (and possibly break) the bracelet to put on each time, I'm going to stay away from it.



this is a real concern since i would want to take it off and on every day and i would be scared it would get warped over time. and i don’t think i would want to wear a JUC 24/7 like the love.


----------



## Luv n bags

I don’t know about other people, but even putting  on my jacket can cause the pointed tip to get caught up in the jacket liner.  Is it just me?


----------



## KSweet101

I think the proportions actually look a bit off on the smaller juc bracelet, the nail head is too small, like someone else pointed out! I like the trend of more delicate jewelry though.  I have never owned a  JUC, they have never called to me. But I do love the small Loves!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Hello everyone. I just want to come in here and say that I have a Tiffany Hardwear bracelet that I wear 24/7. It is flexible, and does get caught on things sometimes. Although, I can just detach it from whatever it’s caught on, and it goes right back into shape. There was one time that I was playing with the bending mechanism and kind of deformed my bracelet. I was able to take it into Tiffany, and they had no problem fixing it quite easily. If this Thin JUC is thicker than the Tiffany bracelet, then I don’t see how there could ever be any real problems with it. I think assuming the worst is not ideal. Cartier would not release a piece that did not live up to the quality level that we have come to expect from a luxury brand.


----------



## L etoile

While I have the diamond-tipped JUC, I'm interested in the full pave. I was hoping that the thin JUC would be available in full pave and would fill the void for the regular pave JUC at a lower price. Unfortunately, I think that the full pave regular JUC is still the one that I want. The thin one just seems like a budget option. I normally like very thin jewelry (and prefer the thin Love to the regular), but not this one.


----------



## ani108

L etoile said:


> While I have the diamond-tipped JUC, I'm interested in the full pave. I was hoping that the thin JUC would be available in full pave and would fill the void for the regular pave JUC at a lower price. Unfortunately, I think that the full pave regular JUC is still the one that I want. The thin one just seems like a budget option. I normally like very thin jewelry (and prefer the thin Love to the regular), but not this one.



At the same time, if you notice the regular JUC pave, it's only pave halfway through the bracelet, while the bottom half is solid gold - I was told that the regular JUC doesn't have pave diamonds all the way due to the hinge mechanism - I have a feeling if they do release a thin pave JUC it would be full diamonds all around which would be cool!


----------



## L etoile

ani108 said:


> At the same time, if you notice the regular JUC pave, it's only pave halfway through the bracelet, while the bottom half is solid gold - I was told that the regular JUC doesn't have pave diamonds all the way due to the hinge mechanism - I have a feeling if they do release a thin pave JUC it would be full diamonds all around which would be cool!



This is so true!


----------



## Aimee3

Wouldn’t all that twisting to get the bracelet on the wrist weaken the setting for the pave diamonds?


----------



## Chivis

I love the thin one. I see these pros over the regular:
-No risk of losing it since it cant become undone
-The nail head doesnt stick out as much so less chance of smashing it against things
-Looks better stacked with a big face watch like Rolex 36mm.
I would pick the regular as standalone piece or for stacking with regular Love though


----------



## jayryan

I really love the thin JUC. I'm wondering how it would stack with a regular sized love...


----------



## deerincashmere

I LOVE the thin one, wow! I definitely am planning on getting that to go with my thin love.


----------



## San2222

San2222 said:


> I'm in no way a scientist but I don't doubt him as I think since its not thick, the amount of gold still makes it possible for it to be malleable.  He knows I'm not interested in the thin version so I don't think he's lying to get a sale. Just sharing what I learned.





San2222 said:


> I was told thin juc is not hollow, it's solid gold.


My sa just texted me,  he double confirmed  and it is indeed hollow with added special treatment so that it is bendable. Sorry for the confusions.


----------



## Perli

The thin one will stack nicely with my thin LOVE and the Trinity cord bracelet - at least I hope so. I`m very much looking forward to see the thin JUC in person. I asked my SA to call me, when the bracelets come to the boutique or when she gets further information about the price.


----------



## sleepykitten

When is the thin JUC coming out in Paris? I’ll be there next month, would love to get it in Paris.


----------



## CartierLVer

San2222 said:


> My sa just texted me,  he double confirmed  and it is indeed hollow with added special treatment so that it is bendable. Sorry for the confusions.



Thank you for the follow up! I just couldn’t see solid gold being able to twist open like that and that Tiffany’s T thin bracelet is hollow to allow for it turn/twist to open and allow the user to wear it! Thank you.


----------



## VandaOrchid

I cannot wait for the thin JUC to come out, only hope it will also come tipped in diamonds. I have had my Tiffany T with diamonds (it is the medium width, not super thin like the bracelet without diamonds)  for 2 years and it has withstood almost daily wear without warpage. It is a favorite piece of mind for the easy on and off, especially for a bracelet.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Never been a fan the JUC bracelet but I actually do like the thin version.   So no confirmed release date in the US?


----------



## Violet Bleu

I’ve been told around September but no specific date set thus far. I absolutely cannot wait as I’ve been waiting for this since the rumors first started months ago!


----------



## Perli

Violet Bleu said:


> I’ve been told around September but no specific date set thus far. I absolutely cannot wait as I’ve been waiting for this since the rumors first started months ago!



Same here! I‘m in Europe and I was told maybe september or even later this year. I think it might really be september, because the newer versions of the Trinitiny rings (all RG and all WG) came out in september two years ago.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

I really think the thin will look nice with a classic love.  I like that it makes the love the stand out piece.


----------



## megs0927

My new yg JUC. Totally obsessed. May like it more than my love. SO happy my SA found an old closure as I plan to wear it 24/7 with my love. I went back and forth between a 2nd love and a JUC but when we found a brand new old mechanism I decided to go for it!


----------



## BirkinLover77

megs0927 said:


> View attachment 4065343
> 
> 
> My new yg JUC. Totally obsessed. May like it more than my love. SO happy my SA found an old closure as I plan to wear it 24/7 with my love. I went back and forth between a 2nd love and a JUC but when we found a brand new old mechanism I decided to go for it!


This combo looks amazing on you! Congratulations


----------



## mimi89

megs0927 said:


> View attachment 4065343
> 
> 
> My new yg JUC. Totally obsessed. May like it more than my love. SO happy my SA found an old closure as I plan to wear it 24/7 with my love. I went back and forth between a 2nd love and a JUC but when we found a brand new old mechanism I decided to go for it!



Love it but didn’t really know if there is a significant difference. Don’t think there is any old mechanism left around either. But congrats!


----------



## megs0927

mimi89 said:


> Love it but didn’t really know if there is a significant difference. Don’t think there is any old mechanism left around either. But congrats!



My love is definitely loose fitting size 18 on 15.5 cm wrist. I knew I needed a 17 JUC to stack and was worried that more movement than the “traditional fit” could cause the new mechanism to unintentionally release.


----------



## megs0927

This picture shows how loose they fit further up my arm. I have big hands and thin arms... I also can’t stand anything too tight!


----------



## mimi89

megs0927 said:


> This picture shows how loose they fit further up my arm. I have big hands and thin arms... I also can’t stand anything too tight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066473



Exactly in the same position [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## XCCX

megs0927 said:


> View attachment 4065343
> 
> 
> My new yg JUC. Totally obsessed. May like it more than my love. SO happy my SA found an old closure as I plan to wear it 24/7 with my love. I went back and forth between a 2nd love and a JUC but when we found a brand new old mechanism I decided to go for it!



I have a yg love and considering a yg juc.. may I ask you what’s the difference between old and new mechanisms?


----------



## XCCX

I am planning to get a yg juc to stack with my yg love..

I’m wondering does any of you stack the juc with smaller chain bracelets? Does the chain get caught by the pointed nail of the juc? Could it be risky to break the dainty chains?

Here is an example of my current stack, I’d like to add the juc to it rather than abandon my beloved chain bracelets..

Thoughts?


----------



## Luvbagsss

Finally received the yg juc for my 40th bday, after years of lusting over it .  Had the love for about 5 years.  Because the juc is new and shiny, I worry about it getting scratched, I know it’s going to happen...


----------



## lvjunkyxo

XCCX said:


> I am planning to get a yg juc to stack with my yg love..
> 
> I’m wondering does any of you stack the juc with smaller chain bracelets? Does the chain get caught by the pointed nail of the juc? Could it be risky to break the dainty chains?
> 
> Here is an example of my current stack, I’d like to add the juc to it rather than abandon my beloved chain bracelets..
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4068467



I love your stack!! [emoji76][emoji177][emoji177]I don’t have any problems with my thin chain bracelet that I wear with my love and juc the juc and love just go over the chain bracelet and moves around over it doesn’t pull or anything.. I also wear 5 Cartier cord bracelets no problems 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 they kind of just form to your body and become a part of you


----------



## WingNut

Luvbagsss said:


> View attachment 4074563
> View attachment 4074562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally received the yg juc for my 40th bday, after years of lusting over it .  Had the love for about 5 years.  Because the juc is new and shiny, I worry about it getting scratched, I know it’s going to happen...


That is gorgeous!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Greentea

WingNut said:


> That is gorgeous!!! Congratulations!



Gorgeous! I just got the yg today on a Europe trip so we can born celebrate new Jucs


----------



## Greentea

After wanting this from day one, it’s finally
Mine. Love it so much!


----------



## marwaaa

Greentea said:


> View attachment 4085853
> 
> After wanting this from day one, it’s finally
> Mine. Love it so much!



Congrats!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Greentea said:


> View attachment 4085853
> 
> After wanting this from day one, it’s finally
> Mine. Love it so much!


Congrats! Looks amazing on you!


----------



## Raffaluv

Greentea said:


> View attachment 4085853
> 
> After wanting this from day one, it’s finally
> Mine. Love it so much!



Congratulations!! It’s beautiful!


----------



## Raffaluv

lvjunkyxo said:


> I love your stack!! [emoji76][emoji177][emoji177]I don’t have any problems with my thin chain bracelet that I wear with my love and juc the juc and love just go over the chain bracelet and moves around over it doesn’t pull or anything.. I also wear 5 Cartier cord bracelets no problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they kind of just form to your body and become a part of you



I love love your stack! Soo cool w/ the cords also!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love the JUC so much!!


----------



## perleegirl

I know this question is asked frequently, but I am curious what the latest opinions are in regards to old versus new locking system on JUC bracelet. I have just received the newest version in YG diamond, which is a breeze to open, but have never tried opening the original JUC.  For those of you that have practiced with both, is the old style really that hard to open on your own? I do not plan on wearing this piece 24/7, but often, so not sure which one to choose. Thanks in advance for any helpful feedback.


----------



## mimi89

perleegirl said:


> I know this question is asked frequently, but I am curious what the latest opinions are in regards to old versus new locking system on JUC bracelet. I have just received the newest version in YG diamond, which is a breeze to open, but have never tried opening the original JUC.  For those of you that have practiced with both, is the old style really that hard to open on your own? I do not plan on wearing this piece 24/7, but often, so not sure which one to choose. Thanks in advance for any helpful feedback.



You can’t find the old mechanism anymore anyways so enjoy the new one.


----------



## perleegirl

So to anyone who has worn the partial diamond JUC bracelet regularly for a few years...how does it look now? Does it age well? I'm hoping it is a very wearable piece that I don't have to baby too much.


----------



## rk4265

San2222 said:


> Here it is, comp photo of thin vs regular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052597


I can’t wait for this. Any more info?


----------



## Perli

rk4265 said:


> I can’t wait for this. Any more info?


Not as far as I know. I asked my SA to email me, as soon she gets any info about the prize or when they will start to sell these. Waiting without patience, hoping for an info-mail every time I check my mails. I´m addicted, I suppose. Will share any info I get!


----------



## Cartier Forever

Perli said:


> Not as far as I know. I asked my SA to email me, as soon she gets any info about the prize or when they will start to sell these. Waiting without patience, hoping for an info-mail every time I check my mails. I´m addicted, I suppose. Will share any info I get!



I can't wait for thisI called my SA today, she only said it is proposed to be released in Sep. Price info is not yet available. She will call me once they arrive the boutique.


----------



## rk4265

Cartier Forever said:


> I can't wait for thisI called my SA today, she only said it is proposed to be released in Sep. Price info is not yet available. She will call me once they arrive the boutique.





Perli said:


> Not as far as I know. I asked my SA to email me, as soon she gets any info about the prize or when they will start to sell these. Waiting without patience, hoping for an info-mail every time I check my mails. I´m addicted, I suppose. Will share any info I get!


The wait is killing me! I’m on this site And checking instagram all day.


----------



## Cartier Forever

rk4265 said:


> The wait is killing me! I’m on this site And checking instagram all day.



Yes, the wait is really killing me. My friend is going to Paris next week and she will go to the Cartier flagship. She will try to get more info and see if there are any prototypes at the shop.


----------



## rk4265

Cartier Forever said:


> Yes, the wait is really killing me. My friend is going to Paris next week and she will go to the Cartier flagship. She will try to get more info and see if there are any prototypes at the shop.


Fingers crossed. Wishing her the best


----------



## Greentea

Leo the Lion said:


> Love the JUC so much!!


I am going to try this combo too with my tennis bracelet - lovely


----------



## chloegal

I asked about the thin Juste un Clou, and the SA said it will not be available with diamonds.


----------



## CartierLVer

chloegal said:


> I asked about the thin Juste un Clou, and the SA said it will not be available with diamonds.



You never know! They always can incorporate diamonds in the future! It took Cartier one year to make the 10 diamond thin love bracelet. So if you want to wait and see it could possibly happen.


----------



## Cartier Forever

CartierLVer said:


> You never know! They always can incorporate diamonds in the future! It took Cartier one year to make the 10 diamond thin love bracelet. So if you want to wait and see it could possibly happen.


If the thin JUC is going to be opened by twisting it, I think they cannot make a pave one. But I guess they may make one with diamonds at the nail head and tip later.


----------



## VandaOrchid

I definitely think a thing JUC with some diamonds will be possible and available at some point. My SA told me forever they wouldn't make a thin Love with diamonds, and in the end they came out with one due to demand. Will try my best to wait for the diamond version


----------



## Lexgal

perleegirl said:


> So to anyone who has worn the partial diamond JUC bracelet regularly for a few years...how does it look now? Does it age well? I'm hoping it is a very wearable piece that I don't have to baby too much.


I have the same question.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I was at the boutique and my SA made me try this on. Love them both lol.. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## Cartier Forever

Natalie j said:


> I was at the boutique and my SA made me try this on. Love them both lol.. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110693


So stunning[emoji7]


----------



## diva lee

Natalie j said:


> I was at the boutique and my SA made me try this on. Love them both lol.. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110693



Hi Natalie J,

Both of those bracelets look beautiful on you [emoji7]. I’m totally in love with the double wrap JUC bracelet and was wondering how you like yours. I believe you have the one with the diamonds on just the head and tip? Do you find it heavy or cumbersome? Do you prefer it over the regular JUC? Do you think it works for everyday wear?


----------



## Sparkledolll

diva lee said:


> Hi Natalie J,
> 
> Both of those bracelets look beautiful on you [emoji7]. I’m totally in love with the double wrap JUC bracelet and was wondering how you like yours. I believe you have the one with the diamonds on just the head and tip? Do you find it heavy or cumbersome? Do you prefer it over the regular JUC? Do you think it works for everyday wear?



Yep, I have the WG double JUC. It’s pretty heavy compared to the single but isn’t cumbersome. I stack the single JUC with Love and other bracelets but with the double you can’t really stack it. To me the double is an every day piece but personally I prefer the single. [emoji16]


----------



## Aimee3

Natalie j said:


> Yep, I have the WG double JUC. It’s pretty heavy compared to the single but isn’t cumbersome. I stack the single JUC with Love and other bracelets but with the double you can’t really stack it. To me the double is an every day piece but personally I prefer the single. [emoji16]



Natalie
WG suits your skin so beautifully. It really pops on you whereas the other one (is it pink gold) almost blends in.
Do you mainly wear WG?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Aimee3 said:


> Natalie
> WG suits your skin so beautifully. It really pops on you whereas the other one (is it pink gold) almost blends in.
> Do you mainly wear WG?



Thank you Aimee! Actually I mainly wear PG as it’s less blingy and I can wear it daily.


----------



## Aimee3

You “need” both lol one for bling days and one for “quieter” days.  Enjoy!


----------



## diva lee

Natalie j said:


> Yep, I have the WG double JUC. It’s pretty heavy compared to the single but isn’t cumbersome. I stack the single JUC with Love and other bracelets but with the double you can’t really stack it. To me the double is an every day piece but personally I prefer the single. [emoji16]



Thanks so much for your response. I have the 10 diamond love in yellow gold and the single wrap JUC in yellow gold with diamonds on the head and tip. I was thinking it might be nice to add the double wrap JUC to my collection to mix things up on those days when I’m not wearing my single wrap JUC. Good to know the double wrap works as an everyday piece. Thanks again! You wear Cartier so beautifully!


----------



## perleegirl

Lexgal said:


> I have the same question.



I Finally ended up purchasing the Y/G partial diamond and love it!
I guess i will just have to see how it stands the test of time.  
As we all know...the first cut is the deepest! 
Eventually, they all end up with that beautiful patina.


----------



## zoesassynuo

Hi ladies, was wondering if anyone has a JUC and is wearing a thin love? I have a thin love (great for simple everyday) and I am considering another to stack. Either a full love or JUC (I do love JUC) 

I know it looks great with full love but am wondering how it looks on thin ones. Will it overwhelm it. 

Thank you in advance for any help that can be provided


----------



## rakhee81

zoesassynuo said:


> Hi ladies, was wondering if anyone has a JUC and is wearing a thin love? I have a thin love (great for simple everyday) and I am considering another to stack. Either a full love or JUC (I do love JUC)
> 
> I know it looks great with full love but am wondering how it looks on thin ones. Will it overwhelm it.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help that can be provided



Hi, I have a thin love also and recently tried on both the classic and JUC to go with it. I don’t have any pics I’m afraid but I think the JUC looked too big next to the thin love, whereas the classic love stacked with the thin looked fab! Of the two in the classic size I’d pick the classic love (not an option for me since I have to take mine off for work [emoji51]) I like the idea of stacking a JUC with my thin love too so am going to wait for the new thin JUC to be released as I think that will be a better balance with the thin love! Either that or I’ll get a 2nd thin love to stack instead [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## deerincashmere

zoesassynuo said:


> Hi ladies, was wondering if anyone has a JUC and is wearing a thin love? I have a thin love (great for simple everyday) and I am considering another to stack. Either a full love or JUC (I do love JUC)
> 
> I know it looks great with full love but am wondering how it looks on thin ones. Will it overwhelm it.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help that can be provided



I tried on the JUC with my small love! I thought t was a bit large, here’s a pic. I’m excited to try on the small JUC though! 




And for reference, small love with classic love:


----------



## Cartier Forever

deerincashmere said:


> I tried on the JUC with my small love! I thought t was a bit large, here’s a pic. I’m excited to try on the small JUC though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for reference, small love with classic love:


I also think your thin love looks better with the classic love[emoji7]. Maybe wait for the thin JUC to see if it can work. I also want to add the thin JUC to my stack[emoji12].

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N9500 發送


----------



## Lou Hennessy

Hi ladies! My 26th birthday was last week and purchased a Lady Date Just in yellow gold and stainless steel bimetal 28mm I’m now looking to purchase a JUC to go with it. I wanted some advice! Looking at my watch would you go :
- white gold or yellow gold?
- with or without diamonds 
- the standard large size or the new thinner bracelet! 

 I don’t post much and new to buying these kinds of things so any advice is welcomed!


----------



## bagsforme

Did they ever make it with Cartier on the outer nail head inscribed?


----------



## CartierLVer

bagsforme said:


> Did they ever make it with Cartier on the outer nail head inscribed?



I think that’s fake! Nvr heard or seen it like that! Be cautious!


----------



## DollyAntics

bagsforme said:


> Did they ever make it with Cartier on the outer nail head inscribed?



That’s fake!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

lvjunkyxo said:


> View attachment 3963229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daily stack I collected over the years I wear every single day never take off I want to add two love bracelets to my other wrist I think rose gold and white gold if anyone has any pictures of that combo together that would be great![emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️ also to the comment above the baby love I have is ceramic brown and rose gold with diamonds it should be still available if you call around I’m not sure?



Can i please ask you. I just got my baby the charity in white gold. My toddler has the charity in rose gold (originally mine but i gifted it) so had to get the baby one or it’s not fair. 
Anyway i got the white gold on eBay and it looks authentic etc but is there a shape difference btw your charity rings. For some reason the white it a more oval elongated shape vs the one i already have. Please tell me are yours all the same or different?
Lovely stack


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Borrowing the charity bracelets from my kids [emoji173]️ 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 now thinking am i going to steal them back ‍♀️ looks so cute like a little arm party


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Sweetyqbk said:


> Can i please ask you. I just got my baby the charity in white gold. My toddler has the charity in rose gold (originally mine but i gifted it) so had to get the baby one or it’s not fair.
> Anyway i got the white gold on eBay and it looks authentic etc but is there a shape difference btw your charity rings. For some reason the white it a more oval elongated shape vs the one i already have. Please tell me are yours all the same or different?
> Lovely stack



Thank you!!! Yes my white gold charity is slightly more elongated and almost a little heavier than my rose gold ones


----------



## Sweetyqbk

lvjunkyxo said:


> Thank you!!! Yes my white gold charity is slightly more elongated and almost a little heavier than my rose gold ones



Thanks so much for the quick reply. I’m planning to go to Cartier to change for a new ribbon anyway but this puts my mind to ease. I think i even know why it’s heavier. My white love bracelet and rose love were purchased same day. White gold more expensive bc it’s heavier. Their white is gold mixed with platinum where as the yellow and rose are just that.  Since you mention heavier their charity is probably used from the same gold that the loves are. 
[emoji4]


----------



## zoesassynuo

rakhee81 said:


> Hi, I have a thin love also and recently tried on both the classic and JUC to go with it. I don’t have any pics I’m afraid but I think the JUC looked too big next to the thin love, whereas the classic love stacked with the thin looked fab! Of the two in the classic size I’d pick the classic love (not an option for me since I have to take mine off for work [emoji51]) I like the idea of stacking a JUC with my thin love too so am going to wait for the new thin JUC to be released as I think that will be a better balance with the thin love! Either that or I’ll get a 2nd thin love to stack instead [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks for the advice. I Guess u prob be right. I actually considering having another thin love first but then I am trying to open up my option lol. Not sure I will like the thin JUC. Seems to bendable to me lol. Shall see it when it comes out



deerincashmere said:


> I tried on the JUC with my small love! I thought t was a bit large, here’s a pic. I’m excited to try on the small JUC though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for reference, small love with classic love:



Thank you so much for ur lovely pictures. I actually think it looks okay from the pictures? Lol I think prob best if I go in and try myself.  But loving the stacks!


----------



## deerincashmere

zoesassynuo said:


> Thanks for the advice. I Guess u prob be right. I actually considering having another thin love first but then I am trying to open up my option lol. Not sure I will like the thin JUC. Seems to bendable to me lol. Shall see it when it comes out
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for ur lovely pictures. I actually think it looks okay from the pictures? Lol I think prob best if I go in and try myself.  But loving the stacks!



I love the look of two small loves together (you can search my post history to see how that looks on me, I just recently posted a pic)!!!! 

I think the JUC does look okay with a small love, definitely better than I expected!!! I just tend to go for daintier jewelry so I think a smaller one would suit me. But I’m very tempted by the thought of another small love!


----------



## zoesassynuo

deerincashmere said:


> I love the look of two small loves together (you can search my post history to see how that looks on me, I just recently posted a pic)!!!!
> 
> I think the JUC does look okay with a small love, definitely better than I expected!!! I just tend to go for daintier jewelry so I think a smaller one would suit me. But I’m very tempted by the thought of another small love!



I also tend to go with smaller jewellery thats why i choose the thin love in the first place. I saw you back posting. so much eye candy! I do think with another love is the best!

thanks again for being so helpful?


----------



## GoldFish8

JUC diamond bracelet wearers, do you find you are able to wear your bracelet on a daily basis? I am About to get one but am worried about wear and tear on the diamond part (the nail head) and also the diamond part getting stuck on clothes. Also, I have th diamond JuC ring and sometimes the diamond part irritates my
Finger. Usually when it’s hot and humid, which happens in the summerswhere I live. Does the bracelet do the same? Thanks!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

GoldFish8 said:


> JUC diamond bracelet wearers, do you find you are able to wear your bracelet on a daily basis? I am About to get one but am worried about wear and tear on the diamond part (the nail head) and also the diamond part getting stuck on clothes. Also, I have th diamond JuC ring and sometimes the diamond part irritates my
> Finger. Usually when it’s hot and humid, which happens in the summerswhere I live. Does the bracelet do the same? Thanks!!



I never take mine off except when I’m working out so it doesn’t bang on the weights. No issues ever. GL!


----------



## GoldFish8

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I never take mine off except when I’m working out so it doesn’t bang on the weights. No issues ever. GL!


Thank you! That’s what I’m hoping to hear! Can’t wait to get it to add to my stack. Do you wear yours with another bracelet by chance?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you! That’s what I’m hoping to hear! Can’t wait to get it to add to my stack. Do you wear yours with another bracelet by chance?



I have stacked it in the past, but lately I've just worn it alone - I go back and forth depending on my mood. Next on my radar is getting the bulgari serpenti diamond bracelet to stack with it. Hopefully in the next few months!!


----------



## GoldFish8

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I have stacked it in the past, but lately I've just worn it alone - I go back and forth depending on my mood. Next on my radar is getting the bulgari serpenti diamond bracelet to stack with it. Hopefully in the next few months!!


Oh MY!!! That will be stunning!! I am still trying To figure out my stack.. I believe for Me three loves may be too much plus a JUC., maybe just two is sufficient paired with a JUC. I know I’m crazy but I can’t Handle all the clanking noise!


----------



## SilverBen

GoldFish8 said:


> JUC diamond bracelet wearers, do you find you are able to wear your bracelet on a daily basis? I am About to get one but am worried about wear and tear on the diamond part (the nail head) and also the diamond part getting stuck on clothes. Also, I have th diamond JuC ring and sometimes the diamond part irritates my
> Finger. Usually when it’s hot and humid, which happens in the summerswhere I live. Does the bracelet do the same? Thanks!!



I wear mine 24/7 and don’t have any issues! I also live in very hot and humid climate so I understand what you mean about rings getting irritating. I would just recommend getting it in a size that will be comfortable even when the weather is hot and your wrist may be swollen.


----------



## GoldFish8

Yes! I plan on getting it in 1 size smaller than my loves. My loves run a tiny bit big as I have a larger wrist bone, so I am assuming the JUC will run a tiny bit larger (which is probably a good thing!) humidity is not my friend  



ALMcR3ynolds said:


> I wear mine 24/7 and don’t have any issues! I also live in very hot and humid climate so I understand what you mean about rings getting irritating. I would just recommend getting it in a size that will be comfortable even when the weather is hot and your wrist may be swollen.


ank


----------



## Misskate98

MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3981315


Hi! What size are your perlee rings? I have an oval in a white gold setting like this.  Thanks so much!


----------



## furtoes

Hi! long time lurker needing advice. 
I have a size 16 love on a 14.5 wrist and I'm on the verge of getting a JUC. 
The only thing stopping me is that I don't know what size to get. 
I know you're suppose to size down for the JUC but I already think the 16 love is snug for my wrist. I'm not sure how I would feel about getting the 15 JUC if the 16 love is already a little tight. However, despite thinking that it's a bit tight, I barely notice my love/it doesn't bother me at all unless it gets stuck around my wristbone, which happens occasionally. 
Should I get a 15 or 16 JUC?


----------



## diva lee

furtoes said:


> Hi! long time lurker needing advice.
> I have a size 16 love on a 14.5 wrist and I'm on the verge of getting a JUC.
> The only thing stopping me is that I don't know what size to get.
> I know you're suppose to size down for the JUC but I already think the 16 love is snug for my wrist. I'm not sure how I would feel about getting the 15 JUC if the 16 love is already a little tight. However, despite thinking that it's a bit tight, I barely notice my love/it doesn't bother me at all unless it gets stuck around my wristbone, which happens occasionally.
> Should I get a 15 or 16 JUC?



Hey there! My wrist is 14.5 cm and I wear a 10 diamond YG love in size 16. I also have a YG diamond JUC in size 15 and the fit of the JUC is noticeably looser than my size 16 love. Just like you, my love  occasionally gets caught on my wrist bone which feels a little tight and awkward but I think it’s because of the screws sticking out so much. Since we have the same wrist size, I’d recommend the size 15 JUC for you. It’s actually a more comfortable bracelet for me than the love. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## littlemelody

Does anyone know if they're coming out with a size 14 JUC? I have a size 15 love and I find that the size 15 JUC is too big and goes over the love. I'm really interested in purchasing the thin love when it comes out, but I probably won't get it because of the size...


----------



## Violet Bleu

littlemelody said:


> Does anyone know if they're coming out with a size 14 JUC? I have a size 15 love and I find that the size 15 JUC is too big and goes over the love. I'm really interested in purchasing the thin love when it comes out, but I probably won't get it because of the size...


I’m in the same boat! I hope they come out with a 14!


----------



## furtoes

diva lee said:


> Hey there! My wrist is 14.5 cm and I wear a 10 diamond YG love in size 16. I also have a YG diamond JUC in size 15 and the fit of the JUC is noticeably looser than my size 16 love. Just like you, my love  occasionally gets caught on my wrist bone which feels a little tight and awkward but I think it’s because of the screws sticking out so much. Since we have the same wrist size, I’d recommend the size 15 JUC for you. It’s actually a more comfortable bracelet for me than the love. Let us know what you decide!



Thank you!!! This was exactly what I was looking for. Now to hunt down one with the old closing mechanism.... another beast altogether...


----------



## rk4265

Any new info on the small juc?


----------



## Canadianchick

rk4265 said:


> Any new info on the small juc?



My Sa is taking a waiting list for the small juc. It should be here by September. That’s all I know.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Canadianchick said:


> My Sa is taking a waiting list for the small juc. It should be here by September. That’s all I know.


My SA called me and will help me to reserve size 15 and 16 in YG. She also only said will be released in Sep. Price info and exact date are still unknown.


----------



## jssl1688

Sharing some additional photos of the new thin flexible juc bracelet. It’s coming out in September. Was told available in pg and yg for now.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Can't wait!!!  REALLY like it!!!


----------



## Cartier Forever

jssl1688 said:


> Sharing some additional photos of the new thin flexible juc bracelet. It’s coming out in September. Was told available in pg and yg for now.
> 
> View attachment 4141994
> 
> View attachment 4141995
> 
> View attachment 4141996


WOW, I need the yg one[emoji7] Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Perli

jssl1688 said:


> Sharing some additional photos of the new thin flexible juc bracelet. It’s coming out in September. Was told available in pg and yg for now.
> 
> View attachment 4141994
> 
> View attachment 4141995
> 
> View attachment 4141996



Thanks for sharing, I´ve been waiting for more information every day. Hoped and guessed it would be september, so I´m happy you could confirm that. Would be the PG for me then...


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Do we have any idea of the price point?  I was initially thinking they'd price it similar to the sm love but that's solid gold and since the sm JUC is hollow, I'm hoping the price will be lower.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Sorry - disregard - I overlooked the post above that said price is still unknown.


----------



## Cartier Forever

My friend's SA just texted her and said they started the product training of the thin JUC. She claimed they can only know the exact price and release date a few days before the launch.[emoji30]


----------



## Tara one

Ladies! I was on Instagram,Is it just me or is 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
this lady is wearing the new slim JUC!! It looks sooo cute on her!


----------



## Arvuitton

Tara one said:


> Ladies! I was on Instagram,Is it just me or is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this lady is wearing the new slim JUC!! It looks sooo cute on her!


That looks like the regular sz JUC to me


----------



## Cartier Forever

Price of thin JUC is confirmed. It's around USD2850 in Hong Kong.


----------



## San2222

Taiwan's price is around USD 2925 before tax


----------



## Cartier Forever

San2222 said:


> Taiwan's price is around USD 2925 before tax


I am so exciting!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

So you're saying $2850 in USD?   That's awesome!


----------



## Cartier Forever

BostonBlockhead said:


> So you're saying $2850 in USD?   That's awesome!


Yes, it's 2850 in USD. We don't have tax in HK so should be around USD3000 in the States.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Does anyone know if the same sizing rule applies to the sm JUC?  Go down one size from your Love?


----------



## Cartier Forever

BostonBlockhead said:


> Does anyone know if the same sizing rule applies to the sm JUC?  Go down one size from your Love?


According to my SA, should be similar sizing as the regular one. To place safe, I have asked for both size 15 and 16.


----------



## WingNut

This is great news! How do you think it would look paired with the regular sized diamond JUC?


----------



## Arvuitton

Exciting news! Can't wait to try it in the boutique


----------



## San2222

WingNut said:


> This is great news! How do you think it would look paired with the regular sized diamond JUC?


I have posted pics previously comparing it against regular juc without diamond, u can try looking back around early May time frame. My sa had a sample one for me to try on and I took quite a few pics.


----------



## SDC2003

I hope cartier doesn’t sacrifice quality of the smaller juc with the price point and the fact that it’s flexible. It is adorable though.


----------



## Cartier Forever

OMG, they will release the thin clou ring too[emoji33]


----------



## cateb

Cartier Forever said:


> OMG, they will release the thin clou ring too[emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147458



I heard this too! My SA associate said she heard thin versions with and without diamonds! [emoji7]


----------



## pinklining

cateb said:


> I heard this too! My SA associate said she heard thin versions with and without diamonds! [emoji7]



Does anyone knows if the thin bracelet will come with diamonds too?


----------



## Cartier Forever

cateb said:


> I heard this too! My SA associate said she heard thin versions with and without diamonds! [emoji7]


OMG, I am so excited. I want to get the ring[emoji7] [emoji173]


----------



## MoreTorque

This is from a Japanese magazine. Appreciate the size reference they included in the pic! 

Says the release is Aug 18th but only at 1 store in Japan


----------



## Cartier Forever

MoreTorque said:


> This is from a Japanese magazine. Appreciate the size reference they included in the pic!
> 
> Says the release is Aug 18th but only at 1 store in Japan
> 
> View attachment 4148494


Looks super cute! Thanks for sharing[emoji7]


----------



## WingNut

San2222 said:


> I have posted pics previously comparing it against regular juc without diamond, u can try looking back around early May time frame. My sa had a sample one for me to try on and I took quite a few pics.


Found it...thank you! I think it would be doable to stack both, but only if I mix in something else like a Love or VCA bangle....


----------



## Violet Bleu

Wow! I can’t wait for these!


----------



## tsmtl

Cartier Forever said:


> Price of thin JUC is confirmed. It's around USD2850 in Hong Kong.



Is the thin juc available in Canada??!! I’ve been waiting for this this version (love my thin loves) but last year my SA told me she didn’t know anything about it....


----------



## tsmtl

San2222 said:


> I have posted pics previously comparing it against regular juc without diamond, u can try looking back around early May time frame. My sa had a sample one for me to try on and I took quite a few pics.



Hi, do you know if it will be available in diamond nail like the regular version? Thanks so much!!


----------



## tsmtl

zoesassynuo said:


> Hi ladies, was wondering if anyone has a JUC and is wearing a thin love? I have a thin love (great for simple everyday) and I am considering another to stack. Either a full love or JUC (I do love JUC)
> 
> I know it looks great with full love but am wondering how it looks on thin ones. Will it overwhelm it.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help that can be provided



I tried on the juc and the regular love but I found it didn’t look right with my yg thin love! So I ended up getting 2 thin loves (yg & 10 diamond wg) to stack with the yg thin I already had. So now my stack is 2 yg thin loves with a 10 diamond wg thin love in between!! I love it and I found it to be the best way to stack thin loves!! Good luck


----------



## San2222

**edit sorry, meant to quote tsmt...

when i tried it on back in May, my sa said he only heard that it comes only in plain during launch but we both think that the diamond version will be released sooner or later since the same happened with the thin love.  I'm sure every country that carries Cartier will have it, I don't see why Canada wouldn't...think more info will come out this month


----------



## jssl1688

for the day


----------



## tsmtl

San2222 said:


> **edit sorry, meant to quote tsmt...
> 
> when i tried it on back in May, my sa said he only heard that it comes only in plain during launch but we both think that the diamond version will be released sooner or later since the same happened with the thin love.  I'm sure every country that carries Cartier will have it, I don't see why Canada wouldn't...think more info will come out this month



Thk you SAN


----------



## narin

Hello! I was just in mail-contact with Cartier who confirmed the thinner version, although the SA called it "Small" instead of "Thin", the SA also confirmed that the small collection will consist of 3 smaller (thinner) rings (and 2 bracelets, yellow and rose gold). No pricing information though, she asked me to contact a boutique, come september.


----------



## Cartier Forever

I will get the thin clou and thinking if I should stack it with my Loves, or wear it on the other wrist. For those of you who stack the Love and the JUC, does the nail tip slide over the Love? This is my concern coz my 3 Loves still look very decent. My Loves are in size 16 and I plan to get the clou in size 15.


----------



## zoesassynuo

tsmtl said:


> I tried on the juc and the regular love but I found it didn’t look right with my yg thin love! So I ended up getting 2 thin loves (yg & 10 diamond wg) to stack with the yg thin I already had. So now my stack is 2 yg thin loves with a 10 diamond wg thin love in between!! I love it and I found it to be the best way to stack thin loves!! Good luck



I end up getting the regular love and sold my thin love. I realised whenever I look up at my thin love I don’t love it. And I didn’t like how it stack up with the regular, so I I have one only now. As my SA said I shouldn’t compromise and choose the one I love. And now I do. Still I like how easy to take on and off the small love, although I did get use to wearing it all the time - so the regular doesn’t feel claustrophobic to me.

May consider getting a JUC to stack. Would like to see how the new thin JUC look before deciding but I think I would prefer the regular JUC. 

Thanks for ur advice though. And I do agree of thin love pair with another thin does look better unless u got 2 regular and the thin is in betweeen them, like a ham in a sandwich. For me that stacks works too.


----------



## narin

Cartier Forever said:


> I will get the thin clou and thinking if I should stack it with my Loves, or wear it on the other wrist. For those of you who stack the Love and the JUC, does the nail tip slide over the Love? This is my concern coz my 3 Loves still look very decent. My Loves are in size 16 and I plan to get the clou in size 15.


Do you know anything regarding prices of the thin one? Im also considering getting the thin JUC to go with my thin Love (yellow gold).


----------



## Cartier Forever

narin said:


> Do you know anything regarding prices of the thin one? Im also considering getting the thin JUC to go with my thin Love (yellow gold).


There are posts before and it is around USD2850 in HK.


----------



## narin

Cartier Forever said:


> There are posts before and it is around USD2850 in HK.


I didn't know that  thank you!


----------



## Cartier Forever

narin said:


> I didn't know that  thank you!


And the thin clou ring is around USD1050 in HK.


----------



## narin

Cartier Forever said:


> And the thin clou ring is around USD1050 in HK.


Thank you so much!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

My friend said the sm JUC is available in Paris and she said it's GORGEOUS.  She said it's not flimsy at all considering it bends to slip on, it is actually quite substantial and elegant.  Now I'm even more excited!


----------



## jayryan

Wow all this news is so exciting! I can't wait for it to come out and see what the smaller JUC looks like with a regular love !


----------



## SilverBen

Ive started stacking my Juc with my watch instead of my love and I think I like the look. I prefer it to a love + watch stack, what do you all think?


----------



## narin

BostonBlockhead said:


> My friend said the sm JUC is available in Paris and she said it's GORGEOUS.  She said it's not flimsy at all considering it bends to slip on, it is actually quite substantial and elegant.  Now I'm even more excited!


Can't wait! Did your friend say anything about the European pricing?


----------



## esk

narin said:


> Can't wait! Did your friend say anything about the European pricing?



2940€


----------



## narin

esk said:


> 2940€


Thank you so much!


----------



## Cartier Forever

I just used the online chat function at the Cartier official site. The CS said worldwide launch will be on 1 Sep.


----------



## Tara one

My SA sent me this earlier. I think it looks soo cute!


----------



## yogamamaloves

Tara one said:


> My SA sent me this earlier. I think it looks soo cute!
> 
> View attachment 4153870



Is that the thin ring too?  Any idea what that cost is?


----------



## GoldFish8

Tara one said:


> My SA sent me this earlier. I think it looks soo cute!
> 
> View attachment 4153870


Love the ring!!! Looks like a thin, I’ve always felt the JUC rings were a little too thick. Can’t wait for this to come out!!


----------



## Tara one

yogamamaloves said:


> Is that the thin ring too?  Any idea what that cost is?



I don’t know if that’s the thin ring or not, she sent me that picture just to show me what the slim JUC looks like compared the regular JUC.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I want to see the thin JUC with a regular Love!!


----------



## WingNut

Thanks for this photo! I happen to like the way the 2 look together (which is a problem for me, because now I want both!)


----------



## Cartier Forever

Will go to check out the thin clou bracelet tomorrow. I am so excited and will try to take pic and post here.


----------



## Cartier Forever

I have just tried the thin JUC bracelet in the boutique. It looks cute but after playing with it for many times, I am a bit worried about the opening mechanism. It's not very hard to put on but need to twist it super wide everytime. I just worry if twisting it for many times, the shape may deform. Also, the SA does not suggest to wear this piece 24/7 because the material is pretty soft. Sorry Ladies, I forgot to take  pictures because I am a bit disappointed[emoji30]


----------



## KensingtonUK

Cartier Forever said:


> I have just tried the thin JUC bracelet in the boutique. It looks cute but after playing with it for many times, I am a bit worried about the opening mechanism. It's not very hard to put on but need to twist it super wide everytime. I just worry if twisting it for many times, the shape may deform. Also, the SA does not suggest to wear this piece 24/7 because the material is pretty soft. Sorry Ladies, I forgot to take  pictures because I am a bit disappointed[emoji30]


 So bummed to hear this!  Was really hoping to get one and was planning on wearing 24/7 with my love, narrow Tiffany t and bony levy diamond bangle


----------



## Cartier Forever

KensingtonUK said:


> So bummed to hear this!  Was really hoping to get one and was planning on wearing 24/7 with my love, narrow Tiffany t and bony levy diamond bangle


It is also my original plan to get the thin clou to stack with my 3 Loves. After taking it on and off for several times in the boutique, i think the level of twisting is quite scary to me. For the idea of wearing it 24/7, I don't think it's gonna work because the bracelet is really soft and may be easily damaged if sleeping with it. I agree the bracelet is cute and looks stunning on wrist, but for this amount of money, I would prefer something more sturdy. So I gave up the thin clou and bought the tiny pave love ring at the end. I think you guys really need to try the real thing to see if you can accept the twisting mechanism. Maybe it's just my problem[emoji30]. If you have the Tiffany T, maybe it's gonna work on you.


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> It is also my original plan to get the thin clou to stack with my 3 Loves. After taking it on and off for several times in the boutique, i think the level of twisting is quite scary to me. For the idea of wearing it 24/7, I don't think it's gonna work because the bracelet is really soft and may be easily damaged if sleeping with it. I agree the bracelet is cute and looks stunning on wrist, but for this amount of money, I would prefer something more sturdy. So I gave up the thin clou and bought the tiny pave love ring at the end. I think you guys really need to try the real thing to see if you can accept the twisting mechanism. Maybe it's just my problem[emoji30]. If you have the Tiffany T, maybe it's gonna work on you.


That is disappointing. Hoping the thin JUC  will be wonderful! Did you happen to see that?


----------



## cateb

Cartier Forever said:


> It is also my original plan to get the thin clou to stack with my 3 Loves. After taking it on and off for several times in the boutique, i think the level of twisting is quite scary to me. For the idea of wearing it 24/7, I don't think it's gonna work because the bracelet is really soft and may be easily damaged if sleeping with it. I agree the bracelet is cute and looks stunning on wrist, but for this amount of money, I would prefer something more sturdy. So I gave up the thin clou and bought the tiny pave love ring at the end. I think you guys really need to try the real thing to see if you can accept the twisting mechanism. Maybe it's just my problem[emoji30]. If you have the Tiffany T, maybe it's gonna work on you.



So bummed to hear this! I wanted to also get one and wear everyday. Completely agree with you on spending on something more sturdy. Can you share a pic of your ring?! [emoji7]


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> That is disappointing. Hoping the thin JUC  will be wonderful! Did you happen to see that?


Do you mean the thin clou ring? It is not available yet and will be released in the worldwide launch in Sep.


----------



## Cartier Forever

cateb said:


> So bummed to hear this! I wanted to also get one and wear everyday. Completely agree with you on spending on something more sturdy. Can you share a pic of your ring?! [emoji7]


You can have a try in the boutique first, maybe it's just my problem. For the Love and the regular JUC, I am very sure they can last for decades. But for the thin clou bracelet, I really doubt. I just wonder why not raising the price a bit and make it solid with the hinge as the regular one.


----------



## cateb

Cartier Forever said:


> You can have a try in the boutique first, maybe it's just my problem. For the Love and the regular JUC, I am very sure they can last for decades. But for the thin clou bracelet, I really doubt. I just wonder why not raising the price a bit and make it solid with the hinge as the regular one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157544



I agree and fear I will have the same conclusion when I see it in person. When I heard you twisted it open to put on...I had a feeling it might not be sturdy like the regular. Also I LOVE the pave ring. So gorgeous and a great choice!


----------



## Cartier Forever

cateb said:


> I agree and fear I will have the same conclusion when I see it in person. When I heard you twisted it open to put on...I had a feeling it might not be sturdy like the regular. Also I LOVE the pave ring. So gorgeous and a great choice!


Thank you[emoji6]


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> Do you mean the thin clou ring? It is not available yet and will be released in the worldwide launch in Sep.


Yes, sorry! Meant to say thin juc ring. Really can’t wait to see it! Was hoping they had it available to see at your store since they had the thin juc bracelet too!


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Yes, sorry! Meant to say thin juc ring. Really can’t wait to see it! Was hoping they had it available to see at your store since they had the thin juc bracelet too!


The thin bracelet is only available in 1 boutique at this moment. My SA just transferred 1 to let me have a try first. For the ring, it is not yet available in all boutiques here. I will go to check it out once it can arrive. I would remember to take pictures this time. Really sorry for missing the pictures of the bracelet[emoji30]


----------



## cherylc

Cartier Forever said:


> It is also my original plan to get the thin clou to stack with my 3 Loves. After taking it on and off for several times in the boutique, i think the level of twisting is quite scary to me. For the idea of wearing it 24/7, I don't think it's gonna work because the bracelet is really soft and may be easily damaged if sleeping with it. I agree the bracelet is cute and looks stunning on wrist, but for this amount of money, I would prefer something more sturdy. So I gave up the thin clou and bought the tiny pave love ring at the end. I think you guys really need to try the real thing to see if you can accept the twisting mechanism. Maybe it's just my problem[emoji30]. If you have the Tiffany T, maybe it's gonna work on you.



do you feel like since it’s so soft that the entire shape of the bracelet could easily dent or change shape?

i was set on buying this as my first JUC but now i’m kinda worried!


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> The thin bracelet is only available in 1 boutique at this moment. My SA just transferred 1 to let me have a try first. For the ring, it is not yet available in all boutiques here. I will go to check it out once it can arrive. I would remember to take pictures this time. Really sorry for missing the pictures of the bracelet[emoji30]


That’s so awesome that you SA did that!! Such a bummer that it didn’t turn out like you hoped though  hoping the JUC thin ring does not have that same feel. Please do take pics! I Don’t have a store in my current state so I can only see through the pictures for a few months until we go back to CA


----------



## Cartier Forever

cherylc said:


> do you feel like since it’s so soft that the entire shape of the bracelet could easily dent or change shape?
> 
> i was set on buying this as my first JUC but now i’m kinda worried!


I put it on and off for many times when trying it. I think the twisting is even more when comparing to the Tiffany T which has an opening. And I can see a tiny gap between the nail head and tip already. I don't think it will dent or totally change in shape, but I think the nail head and tip may not align properly in a long run. If you like the design of the clou, go for the regular one, you can wear it for decades and will not regret.


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> That’s so awesome that you SA did that!! Such a bummer that it didn’t turn out like you hoped though  hoping the JUC thin ring does not have that same feel. Please do take pics! I Don’t have a store in my current state so I can only see through the pictures for a few months until we go back to CA


There are many boutiques here so it's easy to transfer the item  I guess the ring is solid and would be fine. I will check it out asap and update you gals here


----------



## KensingtonUK

Cartier Forever said:


> I put it on and off for many times when trying it. I think the twisting is even more when comparing to the Tiffany T which has an opening. And I can see a tiny gap between the nail head and tip already. I don't think it will dent or totally change in shape, but I think the nail head and tip may not align properly in a long run. If you like the design of the clou, go for the regular one, you can wear it for decades and will not regret.


 Do you know if the bracelet is hollow or is it similar to Tiffany t where the gold is wrapped around the wire?


----------



## Cartier Forever

KensingtonUK said:


> Do you know if the bracelet is hollow or is it similar to Tiffany t where the gold is wrapped around the wire?


I did not ask about this point. It is hollow but I don't know if there is a wire inside. But I have a feel that it is very springy. After twisting it, it returns to its  shape at once.


----------



## 3littlepigs

View attachment 4158436

Just purchased JUC with diamonds in YG size 15 , stacking with love in RG size 16 at Sacks fifth in NYC. I ‘ve read about Cartier red card in this forum 12months payment with no interest . I stopped by at Sacks to check out if they had similar offer . Before visiting Cartier boutique. SA said usually they offer 6 months payment but today (8/9 &8/10 ) offering 12months payment option. So I just pulled trigger . Aren’t they just beautiful together ? I’m in heaven right now . Thank u let me sharing


----------



## furtoes

I know this has been asked before but I've been combing through the thread and I'm unable to find the answer so I thought I'd ask again:
For those that stack a JUC and LOVE, which way do you wear your JUC/which way do the SAs generally recommend to do it?
JUC closer to the hand or the LOVE? Also the nail head against the LOVE to prevent scratches right?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

furtoes said:


> I know this has been asked before but I've been combing through the thread and I'm unable to find the answer so I thought I'd ask again:
> For those that stack a JUC and LOVE, which way do you wear your JUC/which way do the SAs generally recommend to do it?
> JUC closer to the hand or the LOVE? Also the nail head against the LOVE to prevent scratches right?





	

		
			
		

		
	
 best way is this way the other way scratches the whole bracelet [emoji173]️


----------



## Greentea

I wear mine that way too, every day


----------



## Leo the Lion

lvjunkyxo said:


> View attachment 4158585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best way is this way the other way scratches the whole bracelet [emoji173]️


I totally agree! Looks Fabulous ♥


----------



## Makenna

furtoes said:


> I know this has been asked before but I've been combing through the thread and I'm unable to find the answer so I thought I'd ask again:
> For those that stack a JUC and LOVE, which way do you wear your JUC/which way do the SAs generally recommend to do it?
> JUC closer to the hand or the LOVE? Also the nail head against the LOVE to prevent scratches right?



I wear mine with head toward my hand.  My SA actually recommended this way to me  and that's how I have been wearing 24/7 since I got it and it doesn't scratch up my Love at all.


----------



## Notorious Pink

With the nail head toward the hand the bracelets lie flatter together. With the nail head toward the Love there is more space between the two. Everyone’s experience will differ but there is less to bang together with the nail head toward the Love.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love wearing my stack like this ♥


----------



## Amf

Hi
Looking for advice please..
I have the old style JUC and when it is locked and I try to pull or push the bracelet together it will softly click - is this normal?
Thank you.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi there, I need help deciding between JuC sizes16 and 17. I tried both on and still can't decide. I have Love bracelets in 17 and 18. I bought the Love in 17 first and didn't like the fit (not enough room to move up & down) so I bought another one in 18 which I like much better. Apparently, JuC 16 fits like Love 17 and JuC 17 fits like Love 18. You'd think it'd be an easy decision to go with JuC 17 but I like how JuC 16 sits on my wrist when my arm is down. However, it doesn't have a lot of room to move up & down. It's not tight by any means. I like that JuC 17 has more room to move but it sits lower on my wrist--I don't want it to look too big. Both sizes do not turn completely around on me. Do you think 17 looks too big?
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thoughts? I'm planning to pick it up this evening after work.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Fabfashion said:


> Hi there, I need help deciding between JuC sizes16 and 17. I tried both on and still can't decide. I have Love bracelets in 17 and 18. I bought the Love in 17 first and didn't like the fit (not enough room to move up & down) so I bought another one in 18 which I like much better. Apparently, JuC 16 fits like Love 17 and JuC 17 fits like Love 18. You'd think it'd be an easy decision to go with JuC 17 but I like how JuC 16 sits on my wrist when my arm is down. However, it doesn't have a lot of room to move up & down. It's not tight by any means. I like that JuC 17 has more room to move but it sits lower on my wrist--I don't want it to look too big. Both sizes do not turn completely around on me. Do you think 17 looks too big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4169851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? I'm planning to pick it up this evening after work.



Personally I would choose the larger. If you decide to stack with your love, you won't have to worry about one overlapping another. My JUC looks like the 18 love on you (but it does turn around my wrist unfortunately) and I think it's such a comfortable fit. 

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Thank you for your suggestion, nakedmosher2of3! I read the guide on Cartier website and it said to add 1.5 CM to my wrist measurement. Well, it turns out to be 16.5–no wonder size 16 seems a tad small and 17 a tad large. Lol. My SA said the 16 looks perfect on my wrist and that to try it tonight. If it really bothers me, I can exchange it for a 17 as long as it’s in a flawless condition. I’m going to try that this evening. Both my DH and SA worry that the 17 may be too loose in the winter when my hand and wrist shrink from the cold. 


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Personally I would choose the larger. If you decide to stack with your love, you won't have to worry about one overlapping another. My JUC looks like the 18 love on you (but it does turn around my wrist unfortunately) and I think it's such a comfortable fit.
> 
> Good luck!!!!


----------



## megs0927

I feel your pain. I originally had an 18 love and it had way too much movement. I decided I was going to try and not let it bother me and purchased a 17 JUC. They still moved over each other bc they were so loose. 

I’ve since purchased a 17 love. When I stack the 17 JUC it still works but is loose. It moves over the 17 love but not that much more than it did when they were both in the recommended Cartier sizing. Still debating just stacking loves as they seem to be more consistent on my wrist shape despite the JUC being more comfortable. 

Hope I didn’t confuse you more!


----------



## Fabfashion

megs0927 said:


> I feel your pain. I originally had an 18 love and it had way too much movement. I decided I was going to try and not let it bother me and purchased a 17 JUC. They still moved over each other bc they were so loose.
> 
> I’ve since purchased a 17 love. When I stack the 17 JUC it still works but is loose. It moves over the 17 love but not that much more than it did when they were both in the recommended Cartier sizing. Still debating just stacking loves as they seem to be more consistent on my wrist shape despite the JUC being more comfortable.
> 
> Hope I didn’t confuse you more!


Thanks for your input, megs0927! I can totally empathize. I didn’t like how my Love 17 fit despite being reassured by the SA (from another city where I bought it) that it was the ‘best’ size for me. I was so much happier after getting Love 18 last year. Can you stack your 3 bracelets with JUC in the middle? Or try different configurations and see if it’s any better. I don’t mind wearing my Love 17 with 18.

I’m wearing JUC 16 right now. It hangs nicely on my wrist while still having a bit of wiggle room. I’m still not 100% sold though. I like how JUC 17 gives me more wiggle room and it feels a bit heavier. But it does hang lower on my wrist almost as if it’s a touch too big. What to do. What to do.


----------



## megs0927

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks for your input, megs0927! I can totally empathize. I didn’t like how my Love 17 fit despite being reassured by the SA (from another city where I bought it) that it was the ‘best’ size for me. I was so much happier after getting Love 18 last year. Can you stack your 3 bracelets with JUC in the middle? Or try different configurations and see if it’s any better. I don’t mind wearing my Love 17 with 18.
> 
> I’m wearing JUC 16 right now. It hangs nicely on my wrist while still having a bit of wiggle room. I’m still not 100% sold though. I like how JUC 17 gives me more wiggle room and it feels a bit heavier. But it does hang lower on my wrist almost as if it’s a touch too big. What to do. What to do.



I sold my 18 love but I’ll take some pics tomorrow with the 17 JUC next to the 17 love. Seriously- the sizing on these bracelets make me crazy! Haha


----------



## mimi89

To add more confusion, the sizing matters on different days. There are days that I am glad I picked JUC 17 which is during hot months but it definitely spins during cold months. For Love I prefer to be a bit of a looser fit given it still leaves marks in the morning and I’m paranoid that 17 is too tight though I used to wear 17 no problem.


----------



## Fabfashion

mimi89 said:


> To add more confusion, the sizing matters on different days. There are days that I am glad I picked JUC 17 which is during hot months but it definitely spins during cold months. For Love I prefer to be a bit of a looser fit given it still leaves marks in the morning and I’m paranoid that 17 is too tight though I used to wear 17 no problem.


Appreciate your input, mimi89! That's what I'm afraid of that the 17 will start spinning around in the winter months but then my DH reminded me that I usually don't wear bracelets in the winter because they just get hidden under my sweaters anyways. I'm still undecided. I tried 16 again this morning and it fits okay. I don't want to exchange it to 17 and then wish for 16 down the road and vice versa. The 17 does have a bit more play on my forearm and twist around more so I hope I'm not going to be fiddling around with it when it turns back and forth. Unlike the Love 18 where the design is the same around the bracelet, the nail head does look weird when it twists to the side. Gah!  Here are pics of how JUC 16 fits on my wrist.


----------



## GoldFish8

Fabfashion said:


> Appreciate your input, mimi89! That's what I'm afraid of that the 17 will start spinning around in the winter months but then my DH reminded me that I usually don't wear bracelets in the winter because they just get hidden under my sweaters anyways. I'm still undecided. I tried 16 again this morning and it fits okay. I don't want to exchange it to 17 and then wish for 16 down the road and vice versa. The 17 does have a bit more play on my forearm and twist around more so I hope I'm not going to be fiddling around with it when it turns back and forth. Unlike the Love 18 where the design is the same around the bracelet, the nail head does look weird when it twists to the side. Gah!  Here are pics of how JUC 16 fits on my wrist.


Will you wear them on different wrists? It seems like it fits you fine. I only Ask because the larger love size will probably slide over the JUC. I have a size 18 love (don’t wear because too large) and a 16 JUC. The love definitely likes to slide over the JUC. You can stack some bracelets in between like the Hermes Hapi bracelet. But if you wore them on different wrists that wouldn’t matter. Just thought i would Point that out as I have the exact sizes you would be getting.


----------



## mimi89

Fabfashion said:


> Appreciate your input, mimi89! That's what I'm afraid of that the 17 will start spinning around in the winter months but then my DH reminded me that I usually don't wear bracelets in the winter because they just get hidden under my sweaters anyways. I'm still undecided. I tried 16 again this morning and it fits okay. I don't want to exchange it to 17 and then wish for 16 down the road and vice versa. The 17 does have a bit more play on my forearm and twist around more so I hope I'm not going to be fiddling around with it when it turns back and forth. Unlike the Love 18 where the design is the same around the bracelet, the nail head does look weird when it twists to the side. Gah!  Here are pics of how JUC 16 fits on my wrist.



Fits fine for you [emoji6]


----------



## Fabfashion

Thanks again everyone for your input. Much appreciated! I ended up exchanging it to size 17. My SA is such a gem! Size 16 was fitting okay when I tried it on in the evening and morning but when I put it on again in the afternoon, my wrist and arm had swelled up a bit and it was feeling too snug barely moving 1.5 inches up and down. I  my JUC 17. I'm sooooo much happier.


----------



## GoldFish8

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks again everyone for your input. Much appreciated! I ended up exchanging it to size 17. My SA is such a gem! Size 16 was fitting okay when I tried it on in the evening and morning but when I put it on again in the afternoon, my wrist and arm had swelled up a bit and it was feeling too snug barely moving 1.5 inches up and down. I  my JUC 17. I'm sooooo much happier.


That’s great!! Plus now you can stack it with your love if you want to!


----------



## madamelizaking

San2222 said:


> Saw the thin juc, got lots of photos to share, def still oval shaped,  same as original juc, you open similar to Tiffany bangle but def dont feel as fragile, I have photos here with the original juc, stacked with thin Love...btw, my juc was size 15 and thin was 16 so a bit bigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053677
> View attachment 4053678
> View attachment 4053679
> View attachment 4053680
> View attachment 4053681
> View attachment 4053683
> View attachment 4053684
> View attachment 4053685
> View attachment 4053686


Thank you thank you thank you for this photo! I’m going to Greece next month to pick up my first love bracelet and was contemplating getting two. Now I know it will be a rg small love and a thin rg juc.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Anybody know the price point for the thin juc? And is it going to be in all three colors white rose and yellow? Deff want to get that and a thin love for my other wrist [emoji4]


----------



## Cartier Forever

lvjunkyxo said:


> Anybody know the price point for the thin juc? And is it going to be in all three colors white rose and yellow? Deff want to get that and a thin love for my other wrist [emoji4]


Seems only yellow gold and rose gold for the thin clou bracelet, and the price is around USD3,000.


----------



## Princess518

lvjunkyxo said:


> Anybody know the price point for the thin juc? And is it going to be in all three colors white rose and yellow? Deff want to get that and a thin love for my other wrist [emoji4]


I believe most stores have it now despite the official release date being September 1st. The store on Rodeo has it and SA said the price is $3,050.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Princess518 said:


> I believe most stores have it now despite the official release date being September 1st. The store on Rodeo has it and SA said the price is $3,050.


Do they have the thin clou ring yet? I could only try the bracelet last time.


----------



## Princess518

Cartier Forever said:


> Do they have the thin clou ring yet? I could only try the bracelet last time.


Yes, they should have them. When I called today to ask if they had the thin JUC I asked if they also had the rings and SA said yes.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Princess518 said:


> Yes, they should have them. When I called today to ask if they had the think JUC I asked if they also had he rings and SA said yes.


OMG! Let me check it out at the boutique near me!


----------



## Princess518

Cartier Forever said:


> OMG! Let me check it out at the boutique near me!


If you do... please post some pics! I’m not going to be able to make it to the boutique until this weekend. Also, do you or does anyone know what “other” pieces are being released?


----------



## Cartier Forever

Princess518 said:


> If you do... please post some pics! I’m not going to be able to make it to the boutique until this weekend. Also, do you or does anyone know what “other” pieces are being released?


Let me check online if they have it in the boutique near me.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Just got some pictures from the SA, seems cannot buy at this moment but can have a try at the boutique first.


----------



## Cartier Forever

More pictures!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Anyone know how much the thin JUC rings are going for in the US?


----------



## WingNut

I love the double wrap ring! Does anyone have a comparison pic with the regular ring vs. the thin one?


----------



## SDC2003

I spoke to cartier and the juc thin line will be officially released in the us next month. No update on prices but I did find out there will be a thin juc with diamonds. So excited!


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> Just got some pictures from the SA, seems cannot buy at this moment but can have a try at the boutique first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4175878
> View attachment 4175879


These pictures are giving me life!!! Thank you


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

SA just posted this - regular love with thins


----------



## junime

I'm very curious about how the sizing will be with the thin JUC so please anyone that tries it on, be sure and post how the size compares to a Love and a regular JUC.


----------



## Princess518

SDC2003 said:


> I spoke to cartier and the juc thin line will be officially released in the us next month. No update on prices but I did find out there will be a thin juc with diamonds. So excited!


The bracelet is $3050. Not sure about the price on the rings. SA at the boutique on Rodeo said you can purchase today as they’re in stock already.


----------



## hellosunshine

Someone earlier mentioned that the quality just isn't there with the thinner juc...so for anyone that has since seen/tried on the juc recently..what's your opinion on this?


----------



## L etoile

Love the thin ring! Not a fan of the thin bracelet, though. I wonder how much the ring will be.


----------



## jssl1688

i'm on vacation and had some time to stop by the local mall today. They had a thin juc for me to look at and i was surprised at the weight of the piece. It's extremely light and doesn't have weight to it at all. The sa told me the piece is hollow and it's a coil spring inside and told me if i've seen the tiffany t bracelet, it's like that. The sa was very honest with me about how he felt of the piece, I was quite surprised but appreciated his honesty. I'm personally not impressed by the piece on either the look or the feel. It may work for some but just not for me.


----------



## Cartier Forever

jssl1688 said:


> i'm on vacation and had some time to stop by the local mall today. They had a thin juc for me to look at and i was surprised at the weight of the piece. It's extremely light and doesn't have weight to it at all. The sa told me the piece is hollow and it's a coil spring inside and told me if i've seen the tiffany t bracelet, it's like that. The sa was very honest with me about how he felt of the piece, I was quite surprised but appreciated his honesty. I'm personally not impressed by the piece on either the look or the feel. It may work for some but just not for me.


I totally agree with you after trying it. With the name of Cartier, I do expect something sturdy.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Cartier Forever said:


> I totally agree with you after trying it. With the name of Cartier, I do expect something sturdy.



I’m in total agreement, as well. Felt way too light on my wrist and I would fear it warping in shape easily over time.

For Cartier and that price tag, I expected it to be more substantial. It was a pass for me. I’m happy with my regular JUC.


----------



## Cartier Forever

LVSistinaMM said:


> I’m in total agreement, as well. Felt way too light on my wrist and I would fear it warping in shape easily over time.
> 
> For Cartier and that price tag, I expected it to be more substantial. It was a pass for me. I’m happy with my regular JUC.


If you have the regular JUC already, really don't need to think about the thin version at all[emoji14] The regular is much much better and can definitely last for decades!


----------



## Cartier Forever

WingNut said:


> I love the double wrap ring! Does anyone have a comparison pic with the regular ring vs. the thin one?


I will go to the boutique to try the thin ring today, will try to take pictures with the regular ring.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Princess518 said:


> If you do... please post some pics! I’m not going to be able to make it to the boutique until this weekend. Also, do you or does anyone know what “other” pieces are being released?


I am just back from the boutique, my SA said only the thin clou ring and bracelet will be released in Sep.


----------



## Cartier Forever

I and my friend just tried the thin clou ring and bracelet. She has the regular JUC in size 15 and the regular love in size 16 and the size 15 thin clou works on her. We also compared the sizing of the ring. For the regular clou ring, I need size 52, but I need 51 for both the thin clou ring and the double wrap clou ring. We are able to reserve the items we want now.


----------



## Kmazz39

Cartier Forever said:


> I and my friend just tried the thin clou ring and bracelet. She has the regular JUC in size 15 and the regular love in size 16 and the size 15 thin clou works on her. We also compared the sizing of the ring. For the regular clou ring, I need size 52, but I need 51 for both the thin clou ring and the double wrap clou ring. We are able to reserve the items we want now.


Thank you for the info! Were you able to take any pictures?


----------



## Cartier Forever

Kmazz39 said:


> Thank you for the info! Were you able to take any pictures?


It was a bit rush today so I just tried and reserved the item. I will go again next Monday and I can try to take some pictures.


----------



## WildFeather

Cartier Forever said:


> I and my friend just tried the thin clou ring and bracelet. She has the regular JUC in size 15 and the regular love in size 16 and the size 15 thin clou works on her. We also compared the sizing of the ring. For the regular clou ring, I need size 52, but I need 51 for both the thin clou ring and the double wrap clou ring. We are able to reserve the items we want now.



Did you end up reserving any of the rings?  Thoughts on them?  I thought Cartier already had a thin double wrap JUC ring no? I remember seeing one when I was in the boutique last. What was the price for the double wrap? 

I already know based on photos the thin JUC bracelet isn’t for me.


----------



## Cartier Forever

WildFeather said:


> Did you end up reserving any of the rings?  Thoughts on them?  I thought Cartier already had a thin double wrap JUC ring no? I remember seeing one when I was in the boutique last. What was the price for the double wrap?
> 
> I already know based on photos the thin JUC bracelet isn’t for me.


I have reserved the thin clou ring and it is much more comfy when comparing to the regular one. The double wrap with diamonds is an existing one and the price is around USD3,800.

I tried the thin bracelet early this month and I don't like it neither.


----------



## L etoile

Cartier Forever said:


> I have reserved the thin clou ring and it is much more comfy when comparing to the regular one. The double wrap with diamonds is an existing one and the price is around USD3,800.
> 
> I tried the thin bracelet early this month and I don't like it neither.



How much is the thin ring?


----------



## Cartier Forever

L etoile said:


> How much is the thin ring?


We have mentioned it before in this thread and it's around USD1050.


----------



## L etoile

Cartier Forever said:


> We have mentioned it before in this thread and it's around USD1050.


Really? I've checked both JUC threads and have been following but haven't seen the price.


----------



## Cartier Forever

L etoile said:


> Really? I've checked both JUC threads and have been following but haven't seen the price.


Maybe I just mix up with the love bracelet thread, but USD1050 is the price in HK. If you want the ring, the SA recommends to reserve it because the stocks are limited in the first launch.


----------



## rakhee81

Hi all, I hope this isn’t a silly question but do any of you wear your JUC 24/7? I’m wondering how comfortable/uncomfortable it might be to do that. TIA!


----------



## L etoile

rakhee81 said:


> Hi all, I hope this isn’t a silly question but do any of you wear your JUC 24/7? I’m wondering how comfortable/uncomfortable it might be to do that. TIA!



I don't, but that's because I like to rotate my stack for variety. I wear Hermes enamels most of the time because they're round and I find those most comfortable. The JUC is not as comfortable on me as my round bracelets. Some people prefer oval (like the JUC and Love) and some prefer round.


----------



## uhpharm01

rakhee81 said:


> Hi all, I hope this isn’t a silly question but do any of you wear your JUC 24/7? I’m wondering how comfortable/uncomfortable it might be to do that. TIA!


I wouldn’t wear that 24/7.


----------



## rakhee81

L etoile said:


> I don't, but that's because I like to rotate my stack for variety. I wear Hermes enamels most of the time because they're round and I find those most comfortable. The JUC is not as comfortable on me as my round bracelets. Some people prefer oval (like the JUC and Love) and some prefer round.





uhpharm01 said:


> I wouldn’t wear that 24/7.



Thank you both for your responses. I suppose my next question then is, how well does the closing mechanism hold up to constantly being taken on and off every day? I’m looking for something classic, easy to maintain and that can withstand being taken on and off a lot (I can’t wear jewellery at work).  Do you thing the JUC would fit this bill? Thanks again!


----------



## marwaaa

rakhee81 said:


> Thank you both for your responses. I suppose my next question then is, how well does the closing mechanism hold up to constantly being taken on and off every day? I’m looking for something classic, easy to maintain and that can withstand being taken on and off a lot (I can’t wear jewellery at work).  Do you thing the JUC would fit this bill? Thanks again!



I actually find my JUC comfortable and can wear it for a week at a time (when I’m off from work as I can’t wear jewelry at work). I have the old locking mechanism and I haven’t had any issues with it loosening over time. It’s one of my favorite pieces!


----------



## L etoile

rakhee81 said:


> Thank you both for your responses. I suppose my next question then is, how well does the closing mechanism hold up to constantly being taken on and off every day? I’m looking for something classic, easy to maintain and that can withstand being taken on and off a lot (I can’t wear jewellery at work).  Do you thing the JUC would fit this bill? Thanks again!



I have the new mechanism and haven't had a problem. It's totally secure. I take mine on and off a lot, even when I'm just trying on bracelets for a stack. Mine has diamonds and I find that the pave isn't comfortable while I'm sleeping, so I take it off at night, too. I try to not wear any jewelry except a plain wedding band for sleeping and showering.


----------



## Princess518

I went to the boutique today and tried on the thin JUC and I actually loved it. I have a very thin wrist so I like the dainty look. I have to say putting it on isn’t easy but I plan on wearing it with my stack and don’t plan on taking it off very often. I asked the SA about wearing it 24/7 and she said it’s been tested for durability and won’t lose its shape. I’m definitely happy with it to add to my LOVE’s.


----------



## Princess518

hellosunshine said:


> Someone earlier mentioned that the quality just isn't there with the thinner juc...so for anyone that has since seen/tried on the juc recently..what's your opinion on this?



It’s definitely not a heavy piece like the regular one or the regular LOVE’s but I personally loved it. Here it is... not stacked with my LOVE’s but just next to my trinity cord bracelet.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Princess518 said:


> It’s definitely not a heavy piece like the regular one or the regular LOVE’s but I personally loved it. Here it is... not stacked with my LOVE’s but just next to my trinity cord bracelet.


I think it is cute but I am just afraid of the opening mechanism. Do you plan to wear it 24/7?


----------



## Princess518

Cartier Forever said:


> I think it is cute but I am just afraid of the opening mechanism. Do you plan to wear it 24/7?



Yes, I plan to wear it 24/7. It’s definitely not super easy to put on/take off. I don’t think it will be a problem. My only concern right now is that I maybe should have gotten a 15 instead. Ugh!


----------



## Cartier Forever

Princess518 said:


> Yes, I plan to wear it 24/7. It’s definitely not super easy to put on/take off. I don’t think it will be a problem. My only concern right now is that I maybe should have gotten a 15 instead. Ugh!


You have size 16 love?


----------



## Princess518

Cartier Forever said:


> You have size 16 love?


Yes. They are size 16.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Princess518 said:


> Yes. They are size 16.


Then you may need a size 15 JUC if you are planning to stack.


----------



## Dennnisneva

I went to the cartier store and tried the new clou I hope my pics help FYI it comes out today as well as the yellow gold ecru witch I bought and have pictures of


----------



## goldengirl123

rakhee81 said:


> Hi all, I hope this isn’t a silly question but do any of you wear your JUC 24/7? I’m wondering how comfortable/uncomfortable it might be to do that. TIA!


I wear my JUC 24/7 stacked with my LOVE.


----------



## missyb

perleegirl said:


> So to anyone who has worn the partial diamond JUC bracelet regularly for a few years...how does it look now? Does it age well? I'm hoping it is a very wearable piece that I don't have to baby too much.



I wear my PG diamond juc all the time with my loves and it is fine. I wear all of them 24/7. I think mine is fine. I was told you shouldn’t be taking it on and off all the time. I have the old locking system and have had no issue. I wear my bracelets to the gym, beach etc. I have them insured so I don’t have to worry.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Just purchased the thin juc in rose gold and thin love in white gold today for my other wrist totally love them both so happy with the juc as well pleasantly surprised!!!


----------



## islander2k6

JUC Thin bracelets are available online now!


----------



## uhpharm01

islander2k6 said:


> JUC Thin bracelets are available online now!


$3,050 wow.  I still prefer the original one.


----------



## junime

lvjunkyxo said:


> Just purchased the thin juc in rose gold and thin love in white gold today for my other wrist totally love them both so happy with the juc as well pleasantly surprised!!!



Very nice!!  What sizes did you get for both the sm love and the sm JUC?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

junime said:


> Very nice!!  What sizes did you get for both the sm love and the sm JUC?



I got a 17 love and a 16 juc they fit amazing and the same way the originals do. My other wrist on my left is smaller and I wear a 16 love and a 15 juc but I’m really surprised how much I like the sm versions they’re really different and a lot lighter can’t wait to stack more


----------



## GoldFish8

lvjunkyxo said:


> I got a 17 love and a 16 juc they fit amazing and the same way the originals do. My other wrist on my left is smaller and I wear a 16 love and a 15 juc but I’m really surprised how much I like the sm versions they’re really different and a lot lighter can’t wait to stack more


Did you try stacking two small JuC together by any chance?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

GoldFish8 said:


> Did you try stacking two small JuC together by any chance?



Yes loved the look!! I plan to get a another small juc to have it stacked with my small love ( so love and then two small jucs together. I like how different it looks and more of a bangle feel which makes it just a little more fun while my other wrist is a classic feel


----------



## Greentea

Is this a bad idea for my new bracelet? I've been wearing my JUC layered on my right wrist with my YG Love bracelet but also love this look and it's less in my way????


----------



## Greentea

uhpharm01 said:


> I wouldn’t wear that 24/7.


Not me, the nailhead isn't comfy for that. But I wear it all day and most every day


----------



## GoldFish8

lvjunkyxo said:


> Yes loved the look!! I plan to get a another small juc to have it stacked with my small love ( so love and then two small jucs together. I like how different it looks and more of a bangle feel which makes it just a little more fun while my other wrist is a classic feel


Any pics?!


----------



## 3littlepigs

I tried new thin JUC bracelet today . I did not like opening mechanism , hard to put them on and off by myself .


----------



## theclassic

islander2k6 said:


> JUC Thin bracelets are available online now!



Are you on the US site? I do not see the small size available online...


----------



## islander2k6

theclassic said:


> Are you on the US site? I do not see the small size available online...



Yes! Try this link. 

https://www.cartier.com/en-us/colle...racelets/b6062617-juste-un-clou-bracelet.html


----------



## goldengirl123

Greentea said:


> Is this a bad idea for my new bracelet? I've been wearing my JUC layered on my right wrist with my YG Love bracelet but also love this look and it's less in my way????
> 
> View attachment 4180266


I wouldn’t be able to stop thinking about the JUC scratching the watch. But I happily stack my JUC and my LOVE.  I’m just weird like that .


----------



## theclassic

islander2k6 said:


> Yes! Try this link.
> 
> https://www.cartier.com/en-us/colle...racelets/b6062617-juste-un-clou-bracelet.html



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Cartier Forever

Got the thin clou ring today.


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> Got the thin clou ring today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181526


Love!!!!! Will youn stack it with your other love rings?!!


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Love!!!!! Will youn stack it with your other love rings?!!


I plan to wear it alone on my right hand. It is very dainty and would look cute if stacking with love ring too.


----------



## L etoile

Cartier Forever said:


> Got the thin clou ring today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181526



I love this! For some reason, the thin bracelet's proportions are off, but the ring is divine. Can you post a photo of it stacked with something? I'm thinking of getting one to stack with some diamond bands or mini Trinity ring.


----------



## Cartier Forever

L etoile said:


> I love this! For some reason, the thin bracelet's proportions are off, but the ring is divine. Can you post a photo of it stacked with something? I'm thinking of getting one to stack with some diamond bands or mini Trinity ring.


Here you are[emoji51]


----------



## L etoile

Cartier Forever said:


> Here you are[emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181579
> View attachment 4181580
> View attachment 4181581



Thank you! It's beautiful!!


----------



## Cartier Forever

L etoile said:


> Thank you! It's beautiful!!


Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## theclassic

Cartier Forever said:


> Got the thin clou ring today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181526


I LOVE IT! Looks amazing on you!! I am wishing I had waited... I got the thicker JUC ring and wish I had known this was coming out...


----------



## Cartier Forever

theclassic said:


> I LOVE IT! Looks amazing on you!! I am wishing I had waited... I got the thicker JUC ring and wish I had known this was coming out...


Thank you! The regular one looks good too. It just not comfy to me so I got the new thin version.


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> Here you are[emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181579
> View attachment 4181580
> View attachment 4181581


Omg!!! The thin one with the thin pave love. I’m dead.


----------



## Greentea

goldengirl123 said:


> I wouldn’t be able to stop thinking about the JUC scratching the watch. But I happily stack my JUC and my LOVE.  I’m just weird like that .


I KNOW! lol


----------



## Greentea

Cartier Forever said:


> Got the thin clou ring today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181526


This is perfection


----------



## Cartier Forever

Greentea said:


> This is perfection


Thank you[emoji12]


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Cartier Forever said:


> Here you are[emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181579
> View attachment 4181580
> View attachment 4181581


I've been hoping someone would post photos of the new thin ring! Thank you! It looks so good


----------



## mattbevenour

Just got the think Just Un Clou stacked with my thin Love (the thin love looks really scratched in the image, but its not at all)

Do you think having them stacked will scratch both items?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

mattbevenour said:


> Just got the think Just Un Clou stacked with my thin Love (the thin love looks really scratched in the image, but its not at all)
> 
> Do you think having them stacked will scratch both items?



I wear mine 24/7 both wrists the love and juc are meant to be worn together and over time they will get scratched no matter how careful you are so enjoy and wear with good health !! However I did notice that my thin juc and love are lighter than my regular juc and love which in my opinion is causing less scratches than the regular size ones [emoji173]️ love your stack! [emoji173]️


----------



## WildFeather

Ugh! You guys are going to force me to try on this thin JUC bracelet. With each new photo that gets posted I’m starting to feel like I need to give it a chance![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Aimee3

mattbevenour said:


> Just got the think Just Un Clou stacked with my thin Love (the thin love looks really scratched in the image, but its not at all)
> 
> Do you think having them stacked will scratch both items?



That looks really cool on a man’s wrist!


----------



## ReneH

I just signed for the package. 
What do you think?  Does it blend in to much to my stack.  I wear the others 24x7 along with the double wrap JUC ring


----------



## GoldFish8

ReneH said:


> View attachment 4184671
> 
> I just signed for the package.
> What do you think?  Does it blend in to much to my stack.  I wear the others 24x7 along with the double wrap JUC ring


I think It looks really nice! I am Originally not a huge fan of the thin, but I think with your combination of bracelet it looks amazing!!! I may Have to check it out next time I’m in the store


----------



## ReneH

Or is it better this way? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It seemed like it was going to roll over the Tiffany one the other way


----------



## ReneH

GoldFish8 said:


> I think It looks really nice! I am Originally not a huge fan of the thin, but I think with your combination of bracelet it looks amazing!!! I may Have to check it out next time I’m in the store



Some of the other ones are dainty so I had been on the fence with the regular sized one for about a year.  Every time I tried it on it was a lot against the others.  So I thought the smaller one might work.  I just worry now it’s lost in the mix.  I guess it helps to get a second opinion


----------



## GoldFish8

ReneH said:


> Or is it better this way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184692
> 
> It seemed like it was going to roll over the Tiffany one the other way


It looks nice either way. If you like to have the JuC closer to your hand, maybe move the Tiffany to the other side of the love bracelet? The way you have the  JUC does it go over the love bracelet? I usually have to wear it so the nail head (not the pointy end) is touching the love bracelet. Otherwise mine will fall over the love and scratch it.


----------



## ReneH

GoldFish8 said:


> It looks nice either way. If you like to have the JuC closer to your hand, maybe move the Tiffany to the other side of the love bracelet? The way you have the  JUC does it go over the love bracelet? I usually have to wear it so the nail head (not the pointy end) is touching the love bracelet. Otherwise mine will fall over the love and scratch it.



The JUC isn’t crossing the Love.  It’s a 16 and the Love is a 17.  They seem to have the same arch


----------



## lvjunkyxo

ReneH said:


> View attachment 4184671
> 
> I just signed for the package.
> What do you think?  Does it blend in to much to my stack.  I wear the others 24x7 along with the double wrap JUC ring



Love it!!! I would just wear it with the juc closest to wrist then the love then the other ones and in my opinion it would look perfect [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ReneH

lvjunkyxo said:


> Love it!!! I would just wear it with the juc closest to wrist then the love then the other ones and in my opinion it would look perfect [emoji173]️[emoji173]️





Thank you. I think this is a winning combination. Thanks for helping with my silly decisions


----------



## zoesassynuo

ReneH said:


> View attachment 4184839
> 
> Thank you. I think this is a winning combination. Thanks for helping with my silly decisions



Beautiful stack! I think the new thin actual looks kind nice stack with a regular love. I can’t wait to try it on!


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## GoldFish8

My JUC with all his girlfriends


----------



## uhpharm01

GoldFish8 said:


> My JUC with all his girlfriends


I would totally die if could have this stack.


----------



## uhpharm01

GoldFish8 said:


> My JUC with all his girlfriends


Is that all rose gold and with just one white  gold love.


----------



## GoldFish8

uhpharm01 said:


> Is that all rose gold and with just one white  gold love.


Yes! The top one closest to the Juc is my old rose gold love that is one size bigger than the rest. It is about 8 years old. She’s too big for me to wear now, so I just try it on sometimes for fun. Thinking about selling, but then I get sentimental as it is the first love my husband bought me.


----------



## jamiixz

So I’ve been thinking of getting a thin JUC, im just wondering whether the JUC is actually timeless/a classic like the love? Do you guys think it’ll still be considered a Cartier classic years and decades from now?


----------



## Arvuitton

GoldFish8 said:


> My JUC with all his girlfriends


wowwww they're all so shiny!!!! What's your secret on keeping them so pristine!?


----------



## miznina

GoldFish8 said:


> My JUC with all his girlfriends



They look beautiful [emoji4] what is the weight like? I only wear two so I’m curious x


----------



## Louish

jamiixz said:


> So I’ve been thinking of getting a thin JUC, im just wondering whether the JUC is actually timeless/a classic like the love? Do you guys think it’ll still be considered a Cartier classic years and decades from now?



I'm wondering the same


----------



## rakhee81

jamiixz said:


> So I’ve been thinking of getting a thin JUC, im just wondering whether the JUC is actually timeless/a classic like the love? Do you guys think it’ll still be considered a Cartier classic years and decades from now?



I think yes it will stand the rest of time. But I’m also a believer in staying true to your own individual style and not buying pieces just because they’re deemed ‘classic’ but also because they suit your own style/aesthetic-I think if you only buy what you truly love, things will stand the test of time in your own wardrobe even if others have fallen out of love with it. I have both the small Love and small JUC now and can imagine wearing them for years to come!


----------



## Sparkledolll

jamiixz said:


> So I’ve been thinking of getting a thin JUC, im just wondering whether the JUC is actually timeless/a classic like the love? Do you guys think it’ll still be considered a Cartier classic years and decades from now?



I have both and personally I prefer JUC. [emoji2]


----------



## GoldFish8

Arvuitton said:


> wowwww they're all so shiny!!!! What's your secret on keeping them so pristine!?


Hahah they are mostly new! But the first love closest to JUC is almost ten years old. But it’s too big so I dont wear it often. I have a cleaning and polish cloth that I use every so often. I’m sure in a year my bracelets will look very different lol


----------



## Greentea

WildFeather said:


> Ugh! You guys are going to force me to try on this thin JUC bracelet. With each new photo that gets posted I’m starting to feel like I need to give it a chance![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



It’s just so good


----------



## nerotony

mousdioufe said:


> i love changing my bracelets on a daily basis, that why i didnt want to get 2 love bracelets, but instead 1 love bracelet to wear with my watch 24/7 and a cuff love so i can switch it with other pieces, i just got the clou yesterday and sleep with it, its kind of a pain in the butt to press it. so far the best combo i've tried is the cartier cuff white gold, the clou and a diamond rope bracelet, i was kind of playing around with some david yurman pieces but felt that i was taking away the beauty of the bracelet and it kind of blend with the rest, but i did tried the cartier watch calibre rose gold with the yellow gold love and the rose gold clou and it look amazing! i will keep you posted a soon as i get the watch.


oh goodness I love everything! is your diamond bracelet from cartier? thats my new obsession, added to the list.


----------



## GoldFish8

miznina said:


> They look beautiful [emoji4] what is the weight like? I only wear two so I’m curious x


So the weight is totally fine! The weird thing is, I really struggled wearing one. I thought it was really annoying. Then I tried two. That was better but the noise drove me crazy! Then I added three and that was surprisingly more comfortable. 

I think Because there was less movement it made it more comfortable, and for some
reason the sound of the clanking became less obnoxious. I actually Don’t mind hearing it anymore. 

My wrist size is 15cm. The 16 was to tight on the bone, so i went With 17. So it is a looser fit, which is why I think wearing three has been way more comfortable than two. 

I’m thinking about adding a fourth  .. I’ll give it some time to see how I feel. I’d be interested in other people’s experience wearing 3+ love bracelets!


----------



## jev319

Just got my very first Cartier bracelet!
I got the new slim Juste en Clou in YG size 16. It is so light and comfortable but so chic.
Can't wait to wear it with my yellow gold Panthere watch!


----------



## cece1

jev319 said:


> Just got my very first Cartier bracelet!
> I got the new slim Juste en Clou in YG size 16. It is so light and comfortable but so chic.
> Can't wait to wear it with my yellow gold Panthere watch!


This is so stunning on you!


----------



## jev319

cece1 said:


> This is so stunning on you!


Thank you!!! I've been wanting to get a cartier bracelet so bad, so I am very excited 
I'll post another picture with my watch sometime later!


----------



## cece1

jev319 said:


> Thank you!!! I've been wanting to get a cartier bracelet so bad, so I am very excited
> I'll post another picture with my watch sometime later!


Please do!!  It's going to take me a while to get to the Cartier boutique to try this on.  Would love more eye candy in the meantime...


----------



## busybeefan

Tried this in the store th other day and can’t stop thinking about it! It is probably too bling bling for everyday wear but so pretty! Lol


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

busybeefan said:


> Tried this in the store th other day and can’t stop thinking about it! It is probably too bling bling for everyday wear but so pretty! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191076



Looks amazing on you!!!


----------



## busybeefan

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Looks amazing on you!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Lynseyrn

busybeefan said:


> Tried this in the store th other day and can’t stop thinking about it! It is probably too bling bling for everyday wear but so pretty! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191076


So beautiful. I can't even imagine wearing it..... I am still in ahhhhhwww of just my plain setup.


----------



## GoldFish8

Lynseyrn said:


> So beautiful. I can't even imagine wearing it..... I am still in ahhhhhwww of just my plain setup.



It’s meant to be worn!! Seriously don’t let it sit in your closet. Wear it proud! So beautiful! Makes me want another one


----------



## Lynseyrn

GoldFish8 said:


> It’s meant to be worn!! Seriously don’t let it sit in your closet. Wear it proud! So beautiful! Makes me want another one


I know! I am having such a hard time wearing it. Called my insurance company today to see if I can add them to my policy. I would feel better.


----------



## GoldFish8

Lynseyrn said:


> I know! I am having such a hard time wearing it. Called my insurance company today to see if I can add them to my policy. I would feel better.


That’s smart! I still need to do that. Do you just add to your home owners or do you have separate jewelry insurance? I’m the past I’ve added to homeowners, but it was always a pain and it added a decent amount of cost. 

Anyway, I know its Scary wearing it the first time out, and you will baby it like crazy and constantly look down at your wrist lol. I might Have looked a little batty the first time i wore All my new bracelets out. But each time you wear them out it gets easier and easier, until one day you only realize you are wearing them when you catch a glimpse of your bracelets in the reflection of something. Hope you take your new babies out for a spin soon!


----------



## fawnhagh

Got the new thin JUC bracelet in pink gold last weekend. Stack it with my thin love in white gold and pink gold. Have been wearing these pretty babies 24/7 so far even to the gym! Big love [emoji173]️


----------



## Perli

fawnhagh said:


> Got the new thin JUC bracelet in pink gold last weekend. Stack it with my thin love in white gold and pink gold. Have been wearing these pretty babies 24/7 so far even to the gym! Big love [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192315



Looks so beautiful on you! Got the thin RG JUC last weekend myself and I´m just as happy with it as I hoped to be. Have fun wearing all these beauties!


----------



## goldengirl123

Lynseyrn said:


> So beautiful. I can't even imagine wearing it..... I am still in ahhhhhwww of just my plain setup.


It looks absolutely beautiful! Please wear it and enjoy it! I wear mine 24/7, including to the gym (with a sweatband over it). 

I think that’s one of the aspects of Cartier I appreciate the most. IMHO, their pieces are meant to be worn - that’s why the LOVE is screwed on. I think the same is true for the JUC.


----------



## Elle_evita

Just bought the new Juste un Clou! Here some pictures to see how the smaller size looks like next to a Rolex 31mm, a  Panthere watch and next to a  Small & Classic Love!


----------



## lynniewu

Luvbagsss said:


> View attachment 4074563
> View attachment 4074562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally received the yg juc for my 40th bday, after years of lusting over it .  Had the love for about 5 years.  Because the juc is new and shiny, I worry about it getting scratched, I know it’s going to happen...



Congrats! Looks beautiful together. What size is your love and JUC?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Does anyone wear their JUC 24/7? I have 2 loves and thinking to add the Juste, but only if it is suitable for all day everywhere wear. Those with babies it doesn’t hurt them, the juste I mean


----------



## goldengirl123

Sammyjoe said:


> Does anyone wear their JUC 24/7? I have 2 loves and thinking to add the Juste, but only if it is suitable for all day everywhere wear. Those with babies it doesn’t hurt them, the juste I mean


I wear mine stacked with my LOVE 24/7 and have three young kids.


----------



## Sammyjoe

goldengirl123 said:


> I wear mine stacked with my LOVE 24/7 and have three young kids.


Thanks!!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Thoughts on how the thin looks on me.   Concerned since I’m bigger boned and where three bracelets already it might be too much.

Also the Sales associate said it was hollow and didn’t even know how to open it the correct way which is a bit concerning.


----------



## karolinec1

Sammyjoe said:


> Does anyone wear their JUC 24/7? I have 2 loves and thinking to add the Juste, but only if it is suitable for all day everywhere wear. Those with babies it doesn’t hurt them, the juste I mean


I wear my JUC with diamonds 24/7, with no issues.  I can't answer the question about the babies though....


----------



## Julezah

Love these combinations! Curious how old your classic love is? Considering which metal to buy, and keep reading the PG fades, but these pieces still match well. Beautiful bracelets!



Elle_evita said:


> Just bought the new Juste un Clou! Here some pictures to see how the smaller size looks like next to a Rolex 31mm, a  Panthere watch and next to a  Small & Classic Love!
> 
> View attachment 4192520
> View attachment 4192521
> View attachment 4192522
> View attachment 4192523
> View attachment 4192524


----------



## GuavaOnTheRocks

Just thought I’d share my own comparison photos for anyone that’s considering the thin vs original JEC...for reference I have a size 16 classic love with a bvlgari bangle and tried on a size 15 juste en clou. I’m leaning towards the thin one....any thoughts?


----------



## GoldFish8

Trying the JUC out next to some of my watches. I think I love It next to my watch!


----------



## Lynseyrn

GoldFish8 said:


> That’s smart! I still need to do that. Do you just add to your home owners or do you have separate jewelry insurance? I’m the past I’ve added to homeowners, but it was always a pain and it added a decent amount of cost.
> 
> Anyway, I know its Scary wearing it the first time out, and you will baby it like crazy and constantly look down at your wrist lol. I might Have looked a little batty the first time i wore All my new bracelets out. But each time you wear them out it gets easier and easier, until one day you only realize you are wearing them when you catch a glimpse of your bracelets in the reflection of something. Hope you take your new babies out for a spin soon!


I added to my homeowners. Seemed to be about the same price or a bit better than an independent jewelry insurance co. I insured the pave ring and the JUC bracelet. I am not as worried about the JUC ring. Didn't feel the price was worth it to insure the ring. I am wearing all items now! Makes me so happy to stare at them. Feel much more comfortable wearing them knowing they are covered. I keep catching people staring at my pave ring. It's so sparkly! Gotten a ton of compliments on my JUC ring and bracelet. I actually like that people don't know it's Cartier.


----------



## hedgwin99

I just got this notice... if you shop thru Saks to buy Cartier items better do it soon

Hi everyone 
I am sorry to say that Cartier jewelry will be leaving Saks in October 
we will still be carrying their watches but this is your last opportunity to purchase jewelry and earn your base points with a Saks card or use your MPA


----------



## bhurry

hedgwin99 said:


> I just got this notice... if you shop thru Saks to buy Cartier items better do it soon
> 
> Hi everyone
> I am sorry to say that Cartier jewelry will be leaving Saks in October
> we will still be carrying their watches but this is your last opportunity to purchase jewelry and earn your base points with a Saks card or use your MPA


Oh my why are they doing this?


----------



## LexLV

Just added this YG JUC to my stack ... love it!!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

busybeefan said:


> Tried this in the store th other day and can’t stop thinking about it! It is probably too bling bling for everyday wear but so pretty! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191076



Oh my god this is making me change my mind between getting the Love or the JUC... I never wanted JUC but now I'm changing my mind haha cos its so pretty. How much is this one?


----------



## Taytay-x

Hey! I’m new hear but have been stalking FOREVER! Just got the balls to say hi and ask for a bit of advice  I’ve seen some amazing stacks!

Currently have the RG and WG love with 4 diamonds on both. Thinking of adding JUC - but which colour?! And size?!
Xx


----------



## hedgwin99

bhurry said:


> Oh my why are they doing this?



Profit... that is my guess... I guess Cartier wants customers to only purchase thru their boutiques... same strategy as VCC..‍♀️


----------



## luvmy3girls

Taytay-x said:


> Hey! I’m new hear but have been stalking FOREVER! Just got the balls to say hi and ask for a bit of advice  I’ve seen some amazing stacks!
> 
> Currently have the RG and WG love with 4 diamonds on both. Thinking of adding JUC - but which colour?! And size?!
> Xx



I would get RG regular size JUC!


----------



## Julezah

This would be my choice as well!



luvmy3girls said:


> I would get RG regular size JUC!


----------



## goldengirl123

+1 ~ that would be my vote too!


----------



## Taytay-x

Thank you all! Trying on in a few weeks... will post!


----------



## hedgwin99

Tried WG n RG JUC for the first time! Now I know why people are addicted to JUC n Love bracelets... they are gorgeous pieces! While Love bracelet is not my thing but I’m in love with WG JUC [emoji173]️


----------



## hedgwin99

By the way just heard that Cartier not leaving Saks until Oct 13. Cartier decided to extend they stay for few more days. If anyone still interested buying thru Saks with their 12 months MPA now is the time [emoji4]


----------



## Kindness3

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 4207571
> 
> Tried WG n RG JUC for the first time! Now I know why people are addicted to JUC n Love bracelets... they are gorgeous pieces! While Love bracelet is not my thing but I’m in love with WG JUC [emoji173]️


One white original pink new small version by chance love the white on you as well


----------



## Kindness3

GoldFish8 said:


> My JUC with all his girlfriends


Love love all your loves and juc


----------



## GoldFish8

Kindness3 said:


> Love love all your loves and juc


Aww thank you Kindness!!


----------



## Greentea

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 4207571
> 
> Tried WG n RG JUC for the first time! Now I know why people are addicted to JUC n Love bracelets... they are gorgeous pieces! While Love bracelet is not my thing but I’m in love with WG JUC [emoji173]️


I KNOW RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Kindness3

GoldFish8 said:


> Aww thank you Kindness!!


Thank u too I'm trying to decide on my next piece I have to plan love  and white gold so I can't decide between white or your pink one  like you love pink gold too


----------



## GoldFish8

Kindness3 said:


> Thank u too I'm trying to decide on my next piece I have to plan love  and white gold so I can't decide between white or your pink one  like you love pink gold too


It’s a tough choice! They are both beautiful. It’s just whether you want a more white gold looking stack or more rosy. Another thing to consider is that the white gold in the rainbow will be more white and shiny than your white gold love right now because the WG rainbow love is rhodium plated. Will this bother you that they won’t match in the long run?


----------



## GoldFish8

luvmy3girls said:


> I would get RG regular size JUC!


We’re twins! I have this combo as well. I ended Up with the RG juc. Please post pics when you go try on!


----------



## uhpharm01

GoldFish8 said:


> It’s a tough choice! They are both beautiful. It’s just whether you want a more white gold looking stack or more rosy. Another thing to consider is that the white gold in the rainbow will be more white and shiny than your white gold love right now because the WG rainbow love is rhodium plated. Will this bother you that they won’t match in the long run?


what is the benefit of the rhodium plated love bracelet? thanks


----------



## GoldFish8

uhpharm01 said:


> what is the benefit of the rhodium plated love bracelet? thanks


Not sure if it is a “benefit” per se, just a different look. The rhodium plated white gold will be whiter and shinier. Whereas the non-rhodium plated white gold which comes with the plain white gold love has a darker more silvery look. It is a personal preference. The rhodium plated white gold might be a little stronger with scratches etc.. but don’t quote me on that, as I am not 100% sure


----------



## goldengirl123

GoldFish8 said:


> Not sure if it is a “benefit” per se, just a different look. The rhodium plated white gold will be whiter and shinier. Whereas the non-rhodium plated white gold which comes with the plain white gold love has a darker more silvery look. It is a personal preference. The rhodium plated white gold might be a little stronger with scratches etc.. but don’t quote me on that, as I am not 100% sure



I’ve also been considering a rainbow love and trying to decide on which color. My concern with the WG rainbow is that it’s my understanding the rhodium plating will eventually wear off and will need to be refinished.  I wonder how often that would need to be done?


----------



## Kindness3

GoldFish8 said:


> It’s a tough choice! They are both beautiful. It’s just whether you want a more white gold looking stack or more rosy. Another thing to consider is that the white gold in the rainbow will be more white and shiny than your white gold love right now because the WG rainbow love is rhodium plated. Will this bother you that they won’t match in the long run?


I don't know,I don't think so ,I feel it will give me some contrast between the two other loves which I want that look. I know the pink us pretty too I just want some color to stand out in between my plain loves .I like some pop of color if that makes sense.thank you  GoldFish8


----------



## Kindness3

goldengirl123 said:


> I’ve also been considering a rainbow love and trying to decide on which color. My concern with the WG rainbow is that it’s my understanding the rhodium plating will eventually wear off and will need to be refinished.  I wonder how often that would need to be done?


I spoke to boutique they said does between your life style makes a big difference on wear of your love, if you love that go for it,don't let the rhodium plated stop you from buying it.i think personal from my own experience speaking cartier directly helps alot to address your concerns ,does for me


----------



## Kindness3

GoldFish8 said:


> Not sure if it is a “benefit” per se, just a different look. The rhodium plated white gold will be whiter and shinier. Whereas the non-rhodium plated white gold which comes with the plain white gold love has a darker more silvery look. It is a personal preference. The rhodium plated white gold might be a little stronger with scratches etc.. but don’t quote me on that, as I am not 100% sure


You are awsome help us here thank you so much


----------



## GoldFish8

Kindness3 said:


> I don't know,I don't think so ,I feel it will give me some contrast between the two other loves which I want that look. I know the pink us pretty too I just want some color to stand out in between my plain loves .I like some pop of color if that makes sense.thank you  GoldFish8


Totally! I really Don’t think you can go wrong either way. I feel like my rainbow love looks so different from my other loves i dont Really even notice it is RG. My eyes get drawn into the colored stones first and somehow that tricks my brain into seeing it as “different than” my other two loves. Does that make sense? To me, they are totally different bracelets. Whereas my two diamond loves are the same even though they are difference colors.  

Also, didn’t you have an ecrou? What color was that again? That might be something to take into consideration if you plan on stacking it with your loves. 

One more thing, not sure how you feel about the JUC. But if you ever think you will get a JUC what color you would want in that? Because it could be too much of one color or the other if you know in your mind that you will want to stack other bracelets with your loves. 

Haha! It’s like playing chess trying to figure out bracelet configurations! I only Wish I had known that I would’ve ended up with a rainbow from the start. I would Have bought a yellow gold diamond love instead of my RG diamond love. Don’t get me wrong I am still obsessed with my stack, but it would have been “perfect” with that yellow gold diamond in there. Sorry if this ramble confused you more than give you and good advice lol


----------



## GoldFish8

Kindness3 said:


> You are awsome help us here thank you so much


Thanks kindness! I try To be useful with the little bit I do know. This forum and its members have helped me so much in my pursuit of my love bracelets and some other things, just want to do the same for someone else!


----------



## Louish

fawnhagh said:


> Got the new thin JUC bracelet in pink gold last weekend. Stack it with my thin love in white gold and pink gold. Have been wearing these pretty babies 24/7 so far even to the gym! Big love [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192315



Gorgeous stack. What size are your bracelets?


----------



## Louish

Has anyone with a size 15 Love been able to stack it with a small JUC??


----------



## Cartier Forever

Louish said:


> Has anyone with a size 15 Love been able to stack it with a small JUC??


I don't have the thin JUC but I tried the size 15 at the boutique and I have a feeling that it is a bit smaller when comparing to the regular size 15 JUC. It is also smaller when comparing to my size 16 love. Maybe you can have a try at the boutique.


----------



## Kindness3

GoldFish8 said:


> Totally! I really Don’t think you can go wrong either way. I feel like my rainbow love looks so different from my other loves i dont Really even notice it is RG. My eyes get drawn into the colored stones first and somehow that tricks my brain into seeing it as “different than” my other two loves. Does that make sense? To me, they are totally different bracelets. Whereas my two diamond loves are the same even though they are difference colors.
> 
> Also, didn’t you have an ecrou? What color was that again? That might be something to take into consideration if you plan on stacking it with your loves.
> 
> One more thing, not sure how you feel about the JUC. But if you ever think you will get a JUC what color you would want in that? Because it could be too much of one color or the other if you know in your mind that you will want to stack other bracelets with your loves.
> 
> Haha! It’s like playing chess trying to figure out bracelet configurations! I only Wish I had known that I would’ve ended up with a rainbow from the start. I would Have bought a yellow gold diamond love instead of my RG diamond love. Don’t get me wrong I am still obsessed with my stack, but it would have been “perfect” with that yellow gold diamond in there. Sorry if this ramble confused you more than give you and good advice lol


  yes I know what u mean and yes I do have ecrou bracelet and like you got another love two pinks and white  ,i got tried of that look I want something else.i agree yellow instead of pink would have been perfect stack.but ha you have an option buying yellow one too ha what one more,you can never have to much loves can you. Thank you for your advice and ideas where very helpful too me.


----------



## Kindness3

Cartier Forever said:


> I don't have the thin JUC but I tried the size 15 at the boutique and I have a feeling that it is a bit smaller when comparing to the regular size 15 JUC. It is also smaller when comparing to my size 16 love. Maybe you can have a try at the boutique.


Is it true the thin juc hallow not like the original one solid


----------



## Cartier Forever

Kindness3 said:


> Is it true the thin juc hallow not like the original one solid


It is hollow and this is the reason that I did not go for this piece.


----------



## Louish

The problem is I know you are supposed to size down from the Love but in order to do that I'd need a size 14 small JUC which they don't do


----------



## Kindness3

Cartier Forever said:


> It is hollow and this is the reason that I did not go for this piece.


I totally agree with you I wouldn't either,I feel cartier us making new pieces less expensive but cutting corners on quality


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## coco4evr

Hi ladies! I just got my third Cartier piece and first JUC in yellow gold size 15 . I’m so excited! (I have a WG and YG love bracelet in size 16). I wore it for the first time today and although so gorgeous it was kind of uncomfortable. It left a mark on my hand as it kept sliding past my wrist. 

Does anyone else have a similar problem? What did you do? Any solutions? I did turn it around head side down and it helped a little but still a little uncomfortable. Maybe I just need to get used to it?

Would love any suggestions!


----------



## L etoile

coco4evr said:


> Hi ladies! I just got my third Cartier piece and first JUC in yellow gold size 15 . I’m so excited! (I have a WG and YG love bracelet in size 16). I wore it for the first time today and although so gorgeous it was kind of uncomfortable. It left a mark on my hand as it kept sliding past my wrist.
> 
> Does anyone else have a similar problem? What did you do? Any solutions? I did turn it around head side down and it helped a little but still a little uncomfortable. Maybe I just need to get used to it?
> 
> Would love any suggestions!



Mine left marks on my wrists. I sized up two sizes so that it would move around more easily without leaving a mark. I wish they were round vs. oval. Mine is so big that I can almost twist it around my arm without having to adjust it. The SAs always recommend to go smaller but that wasn't comfortable for me. You do get used to the head of the nail occasionally leaving a mark when the bracelet is in a particular position.


----------



## goldengirl123

coco4evr said:


> Hi ladies! I just got my third Cartier piece and first JUC in yellow gold size 15 . I’m so excited! (I have a WG and YG love bracelet in size 16). I wore it for the first time today and although so gorgeous it was kind of uncomfortable. It left a mark on my hand as it kept sliding past my wrist.
> 
> Does anyone else have a similar problem? What did you do? Any solutions? I did turn it around head side down and it helped a little but still a little uncomfortable. Maybe I just need to get used to it?
> 
> Would love any suggestions!


I wear mine like yours. I think it’s something you just get used to.


----------



## diva lee

coco4evr said:


> Hi ladies! I just got my third Cartier piece and first JUC in yellow gold size 15 . I’m so excited! (I have a WG and YG love bracelet in size 16). I wore it for the first time today and although so gorgeous it was kind of uncomfortable. It left a mark on my hand as it kept sliding past my wrist.
> 
> Does anyone else have a similar problem? What did you do? Any solutions? I did turn it around head side down and it helped a little but still a little uncomfortable. Maybe I just need to get used to it?
> 
> Would love any suggestions!



Judging from this picture, the sizing looks fine on you so I’m thinking you’re probably in the process of adjusting to the bracelet. My JUC is a size 15 as well and all of the SAs in the store agreed that size 15 was my correct JUC size. The nail head definitely digs in sometimes when the bracelet slides all the way past my wrist down to my hand. I think it’s because the bracelet is quite oval and so it’s going to be a bit less comfortable than a round bracelet (depending of course on the shape of your wrist). Also, if you look at the nail head, it kind of protrudes slightly below where the locking mechanism is so the bottom half of the nail head is sitting directly on your hand. I hope that makes sense. You’ll probably get used to it in no time.


----------



## GoldFish8

coco4evr said:


> Hi ladies! I just got my third Cartier piece and first JUC in yellow gold size 15 . I’m so excited! (I have a WG and YG love bracelet in size 16). I wore it for the first time today and although so gorgeous it was kind of uncomfortable. It left a mark on my hand as it kept sliding past my wrist.
> 
> Does anyone else have a similar problem? What did you do? Any solutions? I did turn it around head side down and it helped a little but still a little uncomfortable. Maybe I just need to get used to it?
> 
> Would love any suggestions!



It looks to me like the right size. I would Go any bigger as that nail head will just slide further down your hand. You probably need to get use to the weight. When it starts to bother you switch the position to the top of your stack going towards your arm (vs hand). With the nail head touching the loves so that it doesn’t slide over. I do That sometimes.

How do your love bracelets fit? Are they on the snug side or do they fit just right? Could you post a photo with how your loves fit ?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Grande Latte said:


> OK. I've caught the JUC bug.
> 
> Usually I'm a very feminine, girly-girly type of girl. All my jewelry is very feminine. But this bad ass JUC design has got my heart singing.
> 
> Here's my dilemma. I have TOO many platinum tennis diamond bracelets. A gold Rolex, several Cartier watches (silver colored and yellow colored), and several Chanel watches (J12 with diamonds and Premiere). I'd LOVE to build a gold collection, but currently my jewels are all silver colored based and I really want a JUC in yellow gold because in my strange opinion, the white gold color just makes the nail even more "nail" looking!!! And that could be menacing looking.
> 
> But would it be too weird? Like it wouldn't go with most of my existing collection? Or it doesn't matter?
> 
> Additionally on the JUC, I think the more diamonds it has, the more feminine looking it gets. US$11,800 for a few diamonds, or US$40,400 for all the pave diamonds? The all-diamond piece is the price of a car! But I get this nagging feeling that if I don't save for it, I might regret the US$11,800 purchase.
> 
> What are your thoughts? I just turned 40, is JUC something I can wear for life?


I know this is an older post, but I see the ‘I only have ‘white’ metal jewelry and am afraid/don’t know how to incorporate other metals, but would love to!’ all the time, so I would like to chime in, since I combine all metals from head to toe.
My tip is start adding things in different metal colors you like that have anything ‘white’ in it: whether is a steel/yellow gold watch or a diamonds/rose gold bracelet. As you start adding more pieces you’ll see how they start to blend together. Next thing you know, you’ll start to buy what you like, in whatever color you think it’s best for that piece, not having to worry about matching anything else because they all work together. After that you can mix them with solid pieces of yellow or rose gold to break it up and you’re done. If you like matchy matchy, please look away lol 

So we’re not off topic, here’s my WG double Clou with a WG Serpenti I wouldn’t mind giving a home to someday


----------



## Aimee3

Love the serpenti.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Aimee3 said:


> Love the serpenti.


Thank you, Aimee3!
I went to visit a friend from Bulgari. When I told him I had just tried the WG slim Love pavè, he showed me the Serpenti. It’s absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Aimee3

blondissima777 said:


> Thank you, Aimee3!
> I went to visit a friend from Bulgari. When I told him I had just tried the WG slim Love pavè, he showed me the Serpenti. It’s absolutely stunning!!



I think the serpentine is in a league of its own. It’s just beautiful all by itself.  
I remember several years ago my husband was watching tv and they were showing the stars at the Cannes festival.  He really couldn’t care less about jewelry but somebody (I forgot who) was wearing the serpenti necklace and he called me to come see this fabulous necklace. He was absolutely shocked when I took one look and immediately identified it as the Bulgari Serpenti!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Aimee3 said:


> I think the serpentine is in a league of its own. It’s just beautiful all by itself.
> I remember several years ago my husband was watching tv and they were showing the stars at the Cannes festival.  He really couldn’t care less about jewelry but somebody (I forgot who) was wearing the serpenti necklace and he called me to come see this fabulous necklace. He was absolutely shocked when I took one look and immediately identified it as the Bulgari Serpenti!


Lucky you your hubby has great taste in jewelry! 
It is on a league of its own!
Many of the serpentis are, from the 5 coil watches to the mystery watch/bracelets that started it all.


----------



## coco4evr

L etoile said:


> Mine left marks on my wrists. I sized up two sizes so that it would move around more easily without leaving a mark. I wish they were round vs. oval. Mine is so big that I can almost twist it around my arm without having to adjust it. The SAs always recommend to go smaller but that wasn't comfortable for me. You do get used to the head of the nail occasionally leaving a mark when the bracelet is in a particular position.


Thank you for your input!


----------



## coco4evr

GoldFish8 said:


> It looks to me like the right size. I would Go any bigger as that nail head will just slide further down your hand. You probably need to get use to the weight. When it starts to bother you switch the position to the top of your stack going towards your arm (vs hand). With the nail head touching the loves so that it doesn’t slide over. I do That sometimes.
> 
> How do your love bracelets fit? Are they on the snug side or do they fit just right? Could you post a photo with how your loves fit ?


I left my LOVES with Cartier for repair/polish. I was technically suppose to go in to drop off my wg bracelet because I lost the screw (the first and only time!) and had the JUC on my mind. 

My husband told me to get it as my push present for my son so I just splurged! I figured I would have the gold one polished since I had to drop off my other and this way they will all match (at least until the scratches happen). I’m a little nervous since it will be the second time for my WG and they really don’t recommend it but when else will I get them polished? And especially for free! I’ll post pics as soon as I get them back! Hopefully by next week I think!


----------



## Rusalka122

Ladies, I am not sure it’s the right thread to post here but I just won an auction on eBay bidding on Juste in Clou bracelet size 15 in yellow gold. And wanted to make sure it’s authentic before I pay for it. I already posted it in “authenticate this” thread but haven’t heard back. Is there any other way to authenticate the item? The only thing I was thinking if I pay for it, receive it, I can take it to a reputable pawn shop as if I want to sell it and ask how much they would give me money for it. I think they would tell me if it’s authwntic or not. Since Cartier doesn’t authenticate things purchased on eBay. What do you think ladies?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Rusalka122 said:


> Ladies, I am not sure it’s the right thread to post here but I just won an auction on eBay bidding on Juste in Clou bracelet size 15 in yellow gold. And wanted to make sure it’s authentic before I pay for it. I already posted it in “authenticate this” thread but haven’t heard back. Is there any other way to authenticate the item? The only thing I was thinking if I pay for it, receive it, I can take it to a reputable pawn shop as if I want to sell it and ask how much they would give me money for it. I think they would tell me if it’s authwntic or not. Since Cartier doesn’t authenticate things purchased on eBay. What do you think ladies?


Maybe too late to say this, but you should have had it authenticated before bidding on it. It’s a small price for your peace of mind. You should probably pay for an authenticator as soon as you receive it, in case it’s fake and you need to open a dispute against the seller.
I don’t know how many people who shop at Cartier pawn their things, so that wouldn’t be my first stop. I would go to a jewelry store that sells 2nd hand high end watches and jewelry instead, including Cartier.


----------



## Rusalka122

blondissima777 said:


> Maybe too late to say this, but you should have had it authenticated before bidding on it. It’s a small price for your peace of mind. You should probably pay for an authenticator as soon as you receive it, in case it’s fake and you need to open a dispute against the seller.
> I don’t know how many people who shop at Cartier pawn their things, so that wouldn’t be my first stop. I would go to a jewelry store that sells 2nd hand high end watches and jewelry instead, including Cartier.


You are so right!! (( I should have done it before bidding on it(((... so you just recomend I buy it, go to a store that sells high end and luxury pieces and ask them to authenticate it for me for a fee?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Rusalka122 said:


> You are so right!! (( I should have done it before bidding on it(((... so you just recomend I buy it, go to a store that sells high end and luxury pieces and ask them to authenticate it for me for a fee?


You bought one of the top faked things, together with Birkins, Kellys, etc.
I would try to talk to the seller and tell him that you will buy it, but for your peace of mind, you would like to get it authenticated by someone else. If the item is authentic, he’ll not bat an eyelash and will try to make it right in case it ends up being fake (people make mistakes). If he knows it’s fake, his reaction will be very defensive.
I think this will be your first clue whether it’s a legit piece or not. An honest seller/business won’t tarnish their reputation over 1 bracelet.


----------



## Rusalka122

blondissima777 said:


> You bought one of the top faked things, together with Birkins, Kellys, etc.
> I would try to talk to the seller and tell him that you will buy it, but for your peace of mind, you would like to get it authenticated by someone else. If the item is authentic, he’ll not bat an eyelash and will try to make it right in case it ends up being fake (people make mistakes). If he knows it’s fake, his reaction will be very defensive.
> I think this will be your first clue whether it’s a legit piece or not. An honest seller/business won’t tarnish their reputation over 1 bracelet.


I found someone in my area who sells
High end jewelry and they would authentic it for me for a fee if I bring it in. I guess I will write to a seller and say that I need a peace of mind and It will be authenticated by someone else and in case it’s not authentic I will return it ( the seller has a return policy 14 days).


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Rusalka122 said:


> I found someone in my area who sells
> High end jewelry and they would authentic it for me for a fee if I bring it in. I guess I will write to a seller and say that I need a peace of mind and It will be authenticated by someone else and in case it’s not authentic I will return it ( the seller has a return policy 14 days).


If the seller has a return policy then I guess you’re fine. Pay your fee, get it authenticated and that’s it.


----------



## Rusalka122

blondissima777 said:


> If the seller has a return policy then I guess you’re fine. Pay your fee, get it authenticated and that’s it.


Ladies, I am trying to pay now for the bracelet but there is no Pay Pal option available. I contacted the seller and she said that the purchase can be made with any credit card of my choice. Is it strange that there is no PayPal option? Is it safe for me to get it this way? Thank you!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Rusalka122 said:


> Ladies, I am trying to pay now for the bracelet but there is no Pay Pal option available. I contacted the seller and she said that the purchase can be made with any credit card of my choice. Is it strange that there is no PayPal option? Is it safe for me to get it this way? Thank you!


I would ask why no Paypal and would definitely not hand out my credit card number to just any stranger like that. Maybe contact eBay and ask them what’s the best to proceed.


----------



## Cartier Forever

blondissima777 said:


> I would ask why no Paypal and would definitely not hand out my credit card number to just any stranger like that. Maybe contact eBay and ask them what’s the best to proceed.


Can't agree more! I bought many things from different sellers at ebay, usually they just accept paypal.


----------



## Rusalka122

Cartier Forever said:


> Can't agree more! I bought many things from different sellers at ebay, usually they just accept paypal.


I have just contacted the seller and here is her response: 
*I don’t accept PayPal . Ebay has buyer protection as well and your credit card company protects you no different. If I had PayPal I would use but I don’t use .
If you don’t want to pay i will sell it to the next buyer please let me know thanks.*

*What should I do? I am so confused *


----------



## Cartier Forever

Rusalka122 said:


> I have just contacted the seller and here is her response:
> *I don’t accept PayPal . Ebay has buyer protection as well and your credit card company protects you no different. If I had PayPal I would use but I don’t use .
> If you don’t want to pay i will sell it to the next buyer please let me know thanks.*
> 
> *What should I do? I am so confused *


How's the feedback record of that seller? Any negative feedback?


----------



## Rusalka122

Cartier Forever said:


> How's the feedback record of that seller? Any negative feedback? If you don't want to give up that bracelet, do you have pictures of it? Maybe other ladies here can take a look and give you more comments.


She doesn’t have negative feedback. She has 133 reviews 5 stars and I read people were buying other high end items from her like Cartier and Van Cleef... and they left 5 star reviews.


----------



## Rusalka122

Here are few pictures of the bracelet


----------



## Cartier Forever

Rusalka122 said:


> Here are few pictures of the bracelet


The font sounds legit to me. My friend is now wearing her JUC. She said the arrangement of the engraving is exactly same as your picture, and the position of the word Cartier at the nail tip is correct too.

If you really don't want to give up the chance, Good Luck!


----------



## Rusalka122

Cartier Forever said:


> The font sounds legit to me. My friend is now wearing her JUC. She said the arrangement of the engraving is exactly same as your picture, and the position of the word Cartier at the nail tip is correct too.
> 
> If you really don't want to give up the chance, Good Luck!


Thank you sooo much!!! It makes me feel so much better!! I will go ahead and get it


----------



## Rusalka122

Ladies, just received my JUC bracelet. Could you please help me to authenticate if it’s authentic or no. Thank you so much!! Here are some photos.


----------



## Aimee3

Rusalka122 said:


> Ladies, just received my JUC bracelet. Could you please help me to authenticate if it’s authentic or no. Thank you so much!! Here are some photos.



I’m not an authenticator but it doesn’t look right to me at all.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Rusalka122 said:


> Ladies, just received my JUC bracelet. Could you please help me to authenticate if it’s authentic or no. Thank you so much!! Here are some photos.



It looks exactly like mine and the codes match on the authenticity paper to the bracelet it looks real to me


----------



## karolinec1

Not to be an alarmist, but just because the code matches the certificate doesn't mean it's real.  I bought one whose code matched the certificate, but when I took it in to Cartier for repair, it turned out that the code belonged to a ceramic love ring, not a JUC.  Someone had faked both the certificate and the code on the bracelet.

Can you take it into Cartier for a polish or something?  They'll immediately start asking questions about the provenance of the piece if it seems off. I was told that all codes were entered in a database when purchased, so you can even match the stamp of the "originating store" to their records.


----------



## Aimee3

karolinec1 said:


> Not to be an alarmist, but just because the code matches the certificate doesn't mean it's real.  I bought one whose code matched the certificate, but when I took it in to Cartier for repair, it turned out that the code belonged to a ceramic love ring, not a JUC.  Someone had faked both the certificate and the code on the bracelet.
> 
> Can you take it into Cartier for a polish or something?  They'll immediately start asking questions about the provenance of the piece if it seems off. I was told that all codes were entered in a database when purchased, so you can even match the stamp of the "originating store" to their records.



Sorry that happened to you Karolinec.  That’s terrible!  
From the photos, that bracelet doesn’t look like mine and I purchased mine at the Cartier boutique.  I won’t point out the “flaws” so as to not help counterfeiters who may peruse this forum.


----------



## missyb

Rusalka122 said:


> Ladies, just received my JUC bracelet. Could you please help me to authenticate if it’s authentic or no. Thank you so much!! Here are some photos.



Where did you purchase it from?


----------



## deerincashmere

There’s something off about that one compared to mine (bought from the boutique) but I’m not sure if it has to do with mine being a size larger.


----------



## Cartier Forever

My friend has a size 15 JUC bought at Cartier boutique. She compared with the picture and said it looks the same as her. Maybe you can bring it to Cartier for service or valuation for insurance policy.


----------



## Rusalka122

OMG ladies I am so confused right now... Injust took it today to a Grayson Jewelers ( a reputable store here in Miami that sells high end jewelry) and the person said it was authentic. They wanted to put it on a piece of paper but I didn’t have time for that cause was in a rush but was happy to find out it was authentic.
And now I do t know what to do. Should I take it to Cartier? I shouldn’t trust the authenticity evaluation of that person in a jewelry store? ((
I bought it on eBay. Do you want me to give you the seller’s name if it helps?
What should I do ladies?((((((


----------



## Helloviuviu

Rusalka122 said:


> OMG ladies I am so confused right now... Injust took it today to a Grayson Jewelers ( a reputable store here in Miami that sells high end jewelry) and the person said it was authentic. They wanted to put it on a piece of paper but I didn’t have time for that cause was in a rush but was happy to find out it was authentic.
> And now I do t know what to do. Should I take it to Cartier? I shouldn’t trust the authenticity evaluation of that person in a jewelry store? ((
> I bought it on eBay. Do you want me to give you the seller’s name if it helps?
> What should I do ladies?((((((



Take it to cartier store and ask them to clean your bracelet, they won’t clean it if its fake.


----------



## Rusalka122

Helloviuviu said:


> Take it to cartier store and ask them to clean your bracelet, they won’t clean it if its fake.


What should I say if they ask me for my information? When I give it to the they will see I don’t have a JUc registered in the system... Only Love bracelet cause it was the only item I bought in the boutique. 
I also heard that Cartier will clean the item even if it’s fake they will simply won’t tell you if it’s fake or not, but not sure if it’s true...


----------



## Cartier Forever

Rusalka122 said:


> What should I say if they ask me for my information? When I give it to the they will see I don’t have a JUc registered in the system... Only Love bracelet cause it was the only item I bought in the boutique.
> I also heard that Cartier will clean the item even if it’s fake they will simply won’t tell you if it’s fake or not, but not sure if it’s true...


I don't think they will ask you to provide any information.


----------



## Rusalka122

Cartier Forever said:


> I don't think they will ask you to provide any information.


They did when I brought the Love to clean. Maybe it just depends on a sales associate...


----------



## mimibee

Cartier Forever said:


> My friend has a size 15 JUC bought at Cartier boutique. She compared with the picture and said it looks the same as her. Maybe you can bring it to Cartier for service or valuation for insurance policy.



I have a size 15 JUC which looks the same as yours and I bought it from the Cartier boutique just few months ago.


----------



## Rusalka122

mimibee said:


> I have a size 15 JUC which looks the same as yours and I bought it from the Cartier boutique just few months ago.


That’s a relief to know. Should I still bring it to a Cartier store for a quick polish service in store and see what they say?
Or should I just be honest with them saying I bought it somewhere else and wanted to see if it was authentic? Probably a bad idea....


----------



## Cartier Forever

Rusalka122 said:


> That’s a relief to know. Should I still bring it to a Cartier store for a quick polish service in store and see what they say?
> Or should I just be honest with them saying I bought it somewhere else and wanted to see if it was authentic? Probably a bad idea....


Go to ask for a shine service is a good idea.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

I have a size 15 juc and it looks just like yours I’m 100 percent positive it’s real not just Bc of the certificate but Bc how the bracelet looks exactly like mine the stamping says cartier then it has the serial number code then the 18k gold stamping . But for your piece  of mind I would bring it to cartier and get it shined up they won’t do it if it’s fake [emoji173]️


----------



## lvjunkyxo

hope this helps [emoji175][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Cartier Forever

lvjunkyxo said:


> I have a size 15 juc and it looks just like yours I’m 100 percent positive it’s real not just Bc of the certificate but Bc how the bracelet looks exactly like mine the stamping says cartier then it has the serial number code then the 18k gold stamping . But for your piece  of mind I would bring it to cartier and get it shined up they won’t do it if it’s fake [emoji173]️


Can't agree more. And don't feel embarrassed to bring it to Cartier. You did not buy it from the boutique but the one sold it to you did. It's nothing wrong to bring it in for service even you bought it from ebay. I brought my vintage items to Chanel and they always fixed it for me for free. They said as long as it is their product, they will handle it even you did not purchase at the boutique. I believe it would be the same for Cartier.


----------



## Rusalka122

Cartier Forever said:


> Can't agree more. And don't feel embarrassed to bring it to Cartier. You did not buy it from the boutique but the one sold it to you did. It's nothing wrong to bring it in for service even you bought it from ebay. I brought my vintage items to Chanel and they always fixed it for me for free. They said as long as it is their product, they will handle it even you did not purchase at the boutique. I believe it would be the same for Cartier.


Thank you so much ladies!!! You are amazing!! I will definitely bring it to Cartier for a peace of mind and will keep you posted what they say. Thank you all again!!


----------



## Cartier Forever

Rusalka122 said:


> Thank you so much ladies!!! You are amazing!! I will definitely bring it to Cartier for a peace of mind and will keep you posted what they say. Thank you all again!!


Good Luck!


----------



## Helloviuviu

Rusalka122 said:


> What should I say if they ask me for my information? When I give it to the they will see I don’t have a JUc registered in the system... Only Love bracelet cause it was the only item I bought in the boutique.
> I also heard that Cartier will clean the item even if it’s fake they will simply won’t tell you if it’s fake or not, but not sure if it’s true...



I think its better if you bring it to the boutique first, and ask for the shine treatment. Ask different SA to clean your JUC (dont ask the love bracelet SA).
And if you’re still confused, return your bracelet because when i saw all of your post, i think that you are not really happy with this purchase (the moment you bid from ebay until now). Get your money back and save more money so you can directly buy from the boutique. You should be happy with your purchase honey, you bought something that makes you happy, peace of mind and excited  everyone here said that your JUC is authentic.  i have a trust issue too, i once bought something from personal shopper and i always think that it’s fake even though everyone said it is authentic, so i rarely use it because im not happy with the purchase. i always buy from the boutique after that so i could enjoy it.


----------



## Aimee3

Helloviuviu said:


> I think its better if you bring it to the boutique first, and ask for the shine treatment. Ask different SA to clean your JUC (dont ask the love bracelet SA).
> And if you’re still confused, return your bracelet because when i saw all of your post, i think that you are not really happy with this purchase (the moment you bid from ebay until now). Get your money back and save more money so you can directly buy from the boutique. You should be happy with your purchase honey, you bought something that makes you happy, peace of mind and excited  everyone here said that your JUC is authentic.  i have a trust issue too, i once bought something from personal shopper and i always think that it’s fake even though everyone said it is authentic, so i rarely use it because im not happy with the purchase. i always buy from the boutique after that so i could enjoy it.



NOT everyone said so.


----------



## Helloviuviu

Aimee3 said:


> NOT everyone said so.


Sorry my mistake, i mean most of them


----------



## Rusalka122

Just got to the Cartier boutique and left the bracelet for a shine treatment with them. They told me to come back in 15 mins. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Rusalka122

Rusalka122 said:


> Just got to the Cartier boutique and left the bracelet for a shine treatment with them. They told me to come back in 15 mins. Keeping my fingers crossed.


Came back to the store and the SA gave me back the bracelet all nice and shiny and didn’t say a word about it being not authentic. So I guess I should be good then?


----------



## Cartier Forever

Rusalka122 said:


> Came back to the store and the SA gave me back the bracelet all nice and shiny and didn’t say a word about it being not authentic. So I guess I should be good then?


Congratulations! You can enjoy your bracelet now!


----------



## Rusalka122

Thank you so much ladies!! I can feel at ease now and finally enjoy the bracelet!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Rusalka122 said:


> Came back to the store and the SA gave me back the bracelet all nice and shiny and didn’t say a word about it being not authentic. So I guess I should be good then?



So happy enjoy!! Can’t wait to see MOD shots [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Rusalka122

lvjunkyxo said:


> So happy enjoy!! Can’t wait to see MOD shots [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you so much! Will be definitely posting pictures with it ☺️


----------



## deerincashmere

Rusalka122 said:


> Thank you so much ladies!! I can feel at ease now and finally enjoy the bracelet!


 Such a relief, enjoy it!!!


----------



## Rusalka122

Ladies, I went to another Cartier boutique today to look for those bracelets with a thread ( Trinity and Love ones) to add it to my Nail and Love cause planning to get it at the boutique. Couldn’t help it but to look at the Juste in Clou bracelets myself inside the boutique in YG. All the stamps and everything looked identical but the only thing when I open the clasp the inside part of mine looks with a little line while the inside part from the boutique one didn’t have that line.... should it be a concern? I mean they would say something while they were cleaning it yesterday. 
Does any of your JUC bracelet have this line inside the lock thing? Is it normal?
Sorry to drive you all crazy again... LOL. This is the line I am talking about


----------



## Aimee3

Rusalka122 said:


> Ladies, I went to another Cartier boutique today to look for those bracelets with a thread ( Trinity and Love ones) to add it to my Nail and Love cause planning to get it at the boutique. Couldn’t help it but to look at the Juste in Clou bracelets myself inside the boutique in YG. All the stamps and everything looked identical but the only thing when I open the clasp the inside part of mine looks with a little line while the inside part from the boutique one didn’t have that line.... should it be a concern? I mean they would say something while they were cleaning it yesterday.
> Does any of your JUC bracelet have this line inside the lock thing? Is it normal?
> Sorry to drive you all crazy again... LOL. This is the line I am talking about



Yours had another big line elsewhere that mine doesn’t have but if Cartier didn’t notice it I guess it’s normal?


----------



## Rusalka122

Aimee3 said:


> Yours had another big line elsewhere that mine doesn’t have but if Cartier didn’t notice it I guess it’s normal?


And they looked at my bracelet in 2 different boutiques....I mean someone should notice this I would think.....


----------



## Rusalka122

Rusalka122 said:


> And they looked at my bracelet in 2 different boutiques....I mean someone should notice this I would think.....


I mean does anyone’s bracelet have this line inside?....


----------



## Rusalka122

Wow ok basically I just called the Cartier Boutique and explained to them that someone gave me the bracelet and I have all the documents and everything and asked them if they can tell me it’s authentic or not. They said that the jeweler can say if it is when I send it to polish but when they do a shine treatment they cannot say that. But they agreed to look up a serial number if I bring it in with the document and to see if it belongs to JUC bracelet and will try to help me. What would you suggest? I know it’s been a saga for me)


----------



## Rusalka122

Rusalka122 said:


> Wow ok basically I just called the Cartier Boutique and explained to them that someone gave me the bracelet and I have all the documents and everything and asked them if they can tell me it’s authentic or not. They said that the jeweler can say if it is when I send it to polish but when they do a shine treatment they cannot say that. But they agreed to look up a serial number if I bring it in with the document and to see if it belongs to JUC bracelet and will try to help me. What would you suggest? I know it’s been a saga for me...


----------



## luvmy3girls

Rusalka122 said:


> Wow ok basically I just called the Cartier Boutique and explained to them that someone gave me the bracelet and I have all the documents and everything and asked them if they can tell me it’s authentic or not. They said that the jeweler can say if it is when I send it to polish but when they do a shine treatment they cannot say that. But they agreed to look up a serial number if I bring it in with the document and to see if it belongs to JUC bracelet and will try to help me. What would you suggest? I know it’s been a saga for me)



I would bring it in to have them look at it. And then I would leave it to get polished (not the quick shine) and see what happens. That’s the only way you will know for sure, or your gonna be wondering and stressed about it forever.


----------



## luvmy3girls

I don’t have a Juc to compare


----------



## Rusalka122

On my way to Cartier. Will let you know as soon as I am out of the boutique.


----------



## Rusalka122

Well, just walked out from the boutique the one where I cleaned the bracelet yesterday. The SA that was helping me on the phone today who said to bring it in just left and the lady who was cleaning it yesterday was there. I explained her the situation and she was surprised I was questioning the authenticity of the bracelet cause she said she cleaned it yesterday and it’s authentic and everything.
And she would know right away if it was not. She has been with Cartier for quite a while. But for my peace of mind she checked the serial number in the system and it belongs to JUC bracelet size 15 the one I have. She looked at it again with the magnifying glass and said not to worry about it at all. Your thoughts ladies? I kind of think I shouldn’t send it to polish now. But I am happy to listen to your opinions. Thank you again!! It has been a crazy week!!!!)))


----------



## Cartier Forever

Rusalka122 said:


> Well, just walked out from the boutique the one where I cleaned the bracelet yesterday. The SA that was helping me on the phone today who said to bring it in just left and the lady who was cleaning it yesterday was there. I explained her the situation and she was surprised I was questioning the authenticity of the bracelet cause she said she cleaned it yesterday and it’s authentic and everything.
> And she would know right away if it was not. She has been with Cartier for quite a while. But for my peace of mind she checked the serial number in the system and it belongs to JUC bracelet size 15 the one I have. She looked at it again with the magnifying glass and said not to worry about it at all. Your thoughts ladies? I kind of think I shouldn’t send it to polish now. But I am happy to listen to your opinions. Thank you again!! It has been a crazy week!!!!)))


Both the Cartier SA and your local jewelry shop said it is authentic, I think you don't need to worry. I also don't believe a fake bracelet can have a serial no. matching both the model and size. If you send it to polish, it will take away a layer of gold and you need to pay for the service. Just enjoy your bracelet.


----------



## Rusalka122

Cartier Forever said:


> Both the Cartier SA and your local jewelry shop said it is authentic, I think you don't need to worry. I also don't believe a fake bracelet can have a serial no. matching both the model and size. If you send it to polish, it will take away a layer of gold and you need to pay for the service. Just enjoy your bracelet.


Thank you!!!!! I really think now finally after all these endless trips to the boutique and everybody who saw it in person claiming it’s authentic I should relax and enjoy this beautiful bracelet!))


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> Both the Cartier SA and your local jewelry shop said it is authentic, I think you don't need to worry. I also don't believe a fake bracelet can have a serial no. matching both the model and size. If you send it to polish, it will take away a layer of gold and you need to pay for the service. Just enjoy your bracelet.


Agreed. I would finally relax and enjoy. 

However, If after all those people said your bracelet is real, and you still have this nagging feeling, It is not worth it to keep. I would Return and save until you can buy one in store. 

But like Cartierforever said, I would just Enjoy the bracelet. That is, if you love the style and the size fits, etc....


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Agreed. I would finally relax and enjoy.
> 
> However, If after all those people said your bracelet is real, and you still have this nagging feeling, It is not worth it to keep. I would Return and save until you can buy one in store.
> 
> But like Cartierforever said, I would just Enjoy the bracelet. That is, if you love the style and the size fits, etc....


Besides eBay, there are other reliable sources selling Cartier. I bought things at Collector Square before. They sometimes carry JUC bracelet but always sold out quickly.


----------



## Rusalka122

Oh I will look into Collector Square next time to purchase things. That’s good to know it’s a reliable source. 
Finally I calmed down and will definitely keep the bracelet. I appreciate your support so much!


----------



## Aimee3

If this will put your mind further at ease, I have the original bracelet with the original closing mechanism.  Your bracelet must have the newer version and that’s why it looked so different from mine!  Enjoy and wear with confidence.


----------



## Rusalka122

Aimee3 said:


> If this will put your mind further at ease, I have the original bracelet with the original closing mechanism.  Your bracelet must have the newer version and that’s why it looked so different from mine!  Enjoy and wear with confidence.


Thank you so much!! It definitely put my mind further at ease! I love my JUC!!! So gorgeous


----------



## fawnhagh

Dear all,

I wear the stack of my thin JUC bracelet in rose gold, white gold thin love and rose gold thin love everyday where rose gold JUC nail head next to my white gold love. 

However, I started noticing a ‘dent’ on my JUC nailhead where it touches my white gold love and I have only had my thin JUC for about 2 months. Is this normal? Or should I contact Cartier? I assume 18K white gold and rose gold should be the same when it comes to how hard they are? Or am I wrong? 

Not sure if any of you have experienced the same...any opinions are appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rusalka122

HI Ladies, I already started thinking about adding another bracelet to my YG JUC and Love in YG. Eventually I want to get another Love in RG but for now looking for smth else that fits my budget. I have in mind Cartier Love cord bracelet or the Amulette de Cartier. Which one would you suggest? Thank you!!


----------



## Canturi lover

fawnhagh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I wear the stack of my thin JUC bracelet in rose gold, white gold thin love and rose gold thin love everyday where rose gold JUC nail head next to my white gold love.
> 
> However, I started noticing a ‘dent’ on my JUC nailhead where it touches my white gold love and I have only had my thin JUC for about 2 months. Is this normal? Or should I contact Cartier? I assume 18K white gold and rose gold should be the same when it comes to how hard they are? Or am I wrong?
> 
> Not sure if any of you have experienced the same...any opinions are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi fawnhagh, I don’t own a JUC, but if you read some earlier posts in this thread, some members have had this happen to their bracelets. [emoji253]


----------



## rakhee81

fawnhagh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I wear the stack of my thin JUC bracelet in rose gold, white gold thin love and rose gold thin love everyday where rose gold JUC nail head next to my white gold love.
> 
> However, I started noticing a ‘dent’ on my JUC nailhead where it touches my white gold love and I have only had my thin JUC for about 2 months. Is this normal? Or should I contact Cartier? I assume 18K white gold and rose gold should be the same when it comes to how hard they are? Or am I wrong?
> 
> Not sure if any of you have experienced the same...any opinions are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, I wear my thin JUC in YG next to my thin Love in YG almost 24/7 too with the nail head next to the Love and I’ve just checked mine-no visible scratch or dent where the two meet on mine and I’ve have mine for 2 months too


----------



## lvjunkyxo

fawnhagh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I wear the stack of my thin JUC bracelet in rose gold, white gold thin love and rose gold thin love everyday where rose gold JUC nail head next to my white gold love.
> 
> However, I started noticing a ‘dent’ on my JUC nailhead where it touches my white gold love and I have only had my thin JUC for about 2 months. Is this normal? Or should I contact Cartier? I assume 18K white gold and rose gold should be the same when it comes to how hard they are? Or am I wrong?
> 
> Not sure if any of you have experienced the same...any opinions are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



There’s no dents on mine I have both the original and thin ones stacked as well none on both can you share pictures?


----------



## Aimee3

fawnhagh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I wear the stack of my thin JUC bracelet in rose gold, white gold thin love and rose gold thin love everyday where rose gold JUC nail head next to my white gold love.
> 
> However, I started noticing a ‘dent’ on my JUC nailhead where it touches my white gold love and I have only had my thin JUC for about 2 months. Is this normal? Or should I contact Cartier? I assume 18K white gold and rose gold should be the same when it comes to how hard they are? Or am I wrong?
> 
> Not sure if any of you have experienced the same...any opinions are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I was curious about this so did a quick google and found that white gold is stronger or harder than yellow or pink gold because of the other metals it is mixed with. So that might explain it; plus the nailhead “sticks out” ,unlike your pink gold love, so it’s getting hit unevenly by your other bracelet.  I’m not sure I explained myself very well.  Is the thin JUC hollow in the nailhead?  A hollow piece of jewelry will be easier to dent as well.  But certainly contact Cartier and see what they say since so many on this forum stack bracelets without issues.  HTHs.


----------



## fawnhagh

Dear all,

Thank you very much for your opinions, much appreciated! I did call the Cartier customer service yesterday and they said it’s unfortunately unavoidable. I think it’s also because thin JUC is much lighter than my love plus I have 2 love bracelets stacking with it so the weight of two love bracelets create dent on my JUC by hitting the same spot all the time. This is how I stack my bracelets since I got my thin JUC.




I just switched the JUC away from my wrist this morning and move to the top of the stack to see if this would help stop the dent gets bigger. 

I tried to ask my husband to take a photo of the dent but it’s really difficult. The bracelet is thin and the dent is not big yet. Hopefully when you zoom in you could somehow see it. 







I’ll still drop by Cartier next time when I travel (no Cartier in my country) and have them to take a look at it. I’m totally ok with scratches but I only have had this for 2 months and I’m afraid the dent (not scratches) would get much worse


----------



## GoldFish8

fawnhagh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Thank you very much for your opinions, much appreciated! I did call the Cartier customer service yesterday and they said it’s unfortunately unavoidable. I think it’s also because thin JUC is much lighter than my love plus I have 2 love bracelets stacking with it so the weight of two love bracelets create dent on my JUC by hitting the same spot all the time. This is how I stack my bracelets since I got my thin JUC.
> 
> View attachment 4249144
> 
> 
> I just switched the JUC away from my wrist this morning and move to the top of the stack to see if this would help stop the dent gets bigger.
> 
> I tried to ask my husband to take a photo of the dent but it’s really difficult. The bracelet is thin and the dent is not big yet. Hopefully when you zoom in you could somehow see it.
> 
> View attachment 4249145
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249146
> 
> 
> I’ll still drop by Cartier next time when I travel (no Cartier in my country) and have them to take a look at it. I’m totally ok with scratches but I only have had this for 2 months and I’m afraid the dent (not scratches) would get much worse


Thank you for sharing. It is unfortunate that this is happening. But the dent is very small, so hopefully now that you caught it you can try to adjust. What happens if you turn the juc around so the top is touch your bracelet. I wear My bracelet like this sometimes even though it scratches my loves, but since your juc is so light maybe it won’t be prone to “hop up” as much and scratch your loves? Or do you have a cord bracelet you could wear as a buffer?


----------



## deerincashmere

I have a bit of scratching on the nail head of my JUC which I wear next to a thin love like yours. It’s not really a visibly noticeable dent, but if I run my fingernail on it I can feel some roughness. It doesn’t bother me because it’s mostly on the underside, so not visible to myself or anyone else looking at the bracelet!


----------



## fawnhagh

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you for sharing. It is unfortunate that this is happening. But the dent is very small, so hopefully now that you caught it you can try to adjust. What happens if you turn the juc around so the top is touch your bracelet. I wear My bracelet like this sometimes even though it scratches my loves, but since your juc is so light maybe it won’t be prone to “hop up” as much and scratch your loves? Or do you have a cord bracelet you could wear as a buffer?



Thank you dear for your response. While I was doing research on this thread I remember some members were saying with nail head touching the love would be less prone to scratches so that’s what I did. I’ll see if switching the position of love and JUC would help slowing the dent getting more visible. Otherwise I’ll try to move the nail head the other way around. 

I might consider getting a cord bracelet if it doesn’t help either way. Another excuse to buy more jewelry maybe [emoji85]


----------



## fawnhagh

deerincashmere said:


> I have a bit of scratching on the nail head of my JUC which I wear next to a thin love like yours. It’s not really a visibly noticeable dent, but if I run my fingernail on it I can feel some roughness. It doesn’t bother me because it’s mostly on the underside, so not visible to myself or anyone else looking at the bracelet!



Dear deerincashmere, 

You are right, luckily it’s on the side where only I could see it! But it’s beginning to make me worry how bad it would be if I don’t do anything about it. It’s not scratches but the round surface getting ‘flat’. I’m hoping moving the JUC upwards would help a bit.

Oh well, I guess no matter what I’ll still wear it and love it!


----------



## CartierLVer

fawnhagh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Thank you very much for your opinions, much appreciated! I did call the Cartier customer service yesterday and they said it’s unfortunately unavoidable. I think it’s also because thin JUC is much lighter than my love plus I have 2 love bracelets stacking with it so the weight of two love bracelets create dent on my JUC by hitting the same spot all the time. This is how I stack my bracelets since I got my thin JUC.
> 
> View attachment 4249144
> 
> 
> I just switched the JUC away from my wrist this morning and move to the top of the stack to see if this would help stop the dent gets bigger.
> 
> I tried to ask my husband to take a photo of the dent but it’s really difficult. The bracelet is thin and the dent is not big yet. Hopefully when you zoom in you could somehow see it.
> 
> View attachment 4249145
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249146
> 
> 
> I’ll still drop by Cartier next time when I travel (no Cartier in my country) and have them to take a look at it. I’m totally ok with scratches but I only have had this for 2 months and I’m afraid the dent (not scratches) would get much worse



Hello,

I have the regular JUC that I stack with my love bracelet. I used to stack it with my Hermès KD bracelet, but one day I noticed a dent in the nail head part. When I inspected it further to my KD bracelet, I noticed a dent in KD bracelet. I no longer wear my KD bracelet while stacking with my JUC bracelet. 

I am assuming you may have to switch it where the nail head will not hit you love bracelets due to when they will bang against each other. I wear mines with the point part will hit against my love bracelet. Hope that helps.


----------



## fawnhagh

CartierLVer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have the regular JUC that I stack with my love bracelet. I used to stack it with my Hermès KD bracelet, but one day I noticed a dent in the nail head part. When I inspected it further to my KD bracelet, I noticed a dent in KD bracelet. I no longer wear my KD bracelet while stacking with my JUC bracelet.
> 
> I am assuming you may have to switch it where the nail head will not hit you love bracelets due to when they will bang against each other. I wear mines with the point part will hit against my love bracelet. Hope that helps.



Thank you! 

Im released I’m not the only one experiencing this (though not thrilled to hear you got a dent too), I’ll try to experiment various ways of stacking and see what works best. I haven’t turned the other way around where he pointing part touches the love bracelet because I got my JUC one size smaller and I’m afraid my love will slide over it all the time. But I might give it a try to find out if it really happens.

Thanks again! Much appreciated your help [emoji1374]


----------



## chocolatelace

can anyone recommend a nice leather buffer bracelet to wear between a love and JUC? all the ones i've see have metal on the sides, which would cause dents/banging sound..


----------



## Kindness3

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 4207571
> 
> Tried WG n RG JUC for the first time! Now I know why people are addicted to JUC n Love bracelets... they are gorgeous pieces! While Love bracelet is not my thing but I’m in love with WG JUC [emoji173]️


Love the white on you too,is this normal size on both


----------



## Kindness3

I love the original version of the juc bracelet looks so cool ,I love the diamond version it's stunning on you 


3littlepigs said:


> View attachment 4180820
> 
> 
> I tried new thin JUC bracelet today . I did not like opening mechanism , hard to put them on and off by myself .


----------



## Kindness3

Cartier Forever said:


> I have just tried the thin JUC bracelet in the boutique. It looks cute but after playing with it for many times, I am a bit worried about the opening mechanism. It's not very hard to put on but need to twist it super wide everytime. I just worry if twisting it for many times, the shape may deform. Also, the SA does not suggest to wear this piece 24/7 because the material is pretty soft. Sorry Ladies, I forgot to take  pictures because I am a bit disappointed[emoji30]


Yea I think it's not as sturdy as the original juc bracelet, to delight and plus it's hallow for that kind if money I save for the original version sturdy piece


----------



## ani108

Rusalka122 said:


> Thank you so much!! It definitely put my mind further at ease! I love my JUC!!! So gorgeous



I just saw all the posts, but your bracelet is authentic! Some people looking at their old JUC may get confused about authenticity because the old and new are very different looking in quite a few ways


----------



## Rusalka122

Ani108, thank you so much!! It makes me feel even better now. So happy it urned out to be authentic


----------



## disappeared

Did the small (thin) clou bracelet increase in price already?


----------



## uhpharm01

Kindness3 said:


> Yea I think it's not as sturdy as the original juc bracelet, to delight and plus it's hallow for that kind if money I save for the original version sturdy piece


Is the thin love bracelet hollow?


----------



## Cartier Forever

uhpharm01 said:


> Is the thin love bracelet hollow?


No, it's not hollow.


----------



## nycmamaofone

disappeared said:


> Did the small (thin) clou bracelet increase in price already?



Nope...not in the US.


----------



## Fashforward

Bother Free said:


> I stack my diamond JUCs together
> 
> View attachment 3909630
> View attachment 3909631
> View attachment 3909631
> View attachment 3909632


I was thinking of adding a second JUC- I have the YG and wanted to add a RG. Do they hit each other hard? I was worried about them denting each other.


----------



## Fashforward

Kindness3 said:


> I had gone with same size as my loves have to say I was sorry I did, my loves I sent for repairs they wouldn't stay closed, so cartier allowed me to exchange them for new ones, so I went 19 now they fit perfect,  yours look good on you mine was little to big drove me nuts ,


Were your loves new? Mine keep opening too and I’m wondering if they will exchange them for me but I’ve had them for over a year now.


----------



## Fashforward

MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3981315


This looks like YG. Have you had it for a while?


----------



## Bother Free

Fashforward said:


> I was thinking of adding a second JUC- I have the YG and wanted to add a RG. Do they hit each other hard? I was worried about them denting each other.


They did hit each when I wore them like that in the  first 3 pictures. I wore them like that for the purpose of taking pictures 
I now wear them nail side against nail side (like 4th picture) so there’s a lot less banging and denting. 
HTH


----------



## HermesNovice

Rusalka122 said:


> Well, just walked out from the boutique the one where I cleaned the bracelet yesterday. The SA that was helping me on the phone today who said to bring it in just left and the lady who was cleaning it yesterday was there. I explained her the situation and she was surprised I was questioning the authenticity of the bracelet cause she said she cleaned it yesterday and it’s authentic and everything.
> And she would know right away if it was not. She has been with Cartier for quite a while. But for my peace of mind she checked the serial number in the system and it belongs to JUC bracelet size 15 the one I have. She looked at it again with the magnifying glass and said not to worry about it at all. Your thoughts ladies? I kind of think I shouldn’t send it to polish now. But I am happy to listen to your opinions. Thank you again!! It has been a crazy week!!!!)))



I just read your post and found this online: http://hamptonauction.com/148/219/Cartier_Juste_Un_Clou_18K_Gold_Nail_Bracelet

It has the same serial number as yours but the certificate looks different from yours.


----------



## Rusalka122

HermesNovice said:


> I just read your post and found this online: http://hamptonauction.com/148/219/Cartier_Juste_Un_Clou_18K_Gold_Nail_Bracelet
> 
> It has the same serial number as yours but the certificate looks different from yours.


OMG ladies!!!! What should I do now???((( so it means it turns out to be fake??? Should I contact a seller???


----------



## bz809

Rusalka122 said:


> OMG ladies!!!! What should I do now???((( so it means it turns out to be fake??? Should I contact a seller???


For your piece of mind, maybe you should contact the seller or see if you can return it? It sounds like you've been so stressed from this whole process, you might be able to enjoy the bracelet more if you buy it from the store in the future!


----------



## Rusalka122

bz809 said:


> For your piece of mind, maybe you should contact the seller or see if you can return it? It sounds like you've been so stressed from this whole process, you might be able to enjoy the bracelet more if you buy it from the store in the future!


Oh I wish she will give me the money back and I will return it yes!!! And I will just get the bracelet from the store for this Christmas.


----------



## Aimee3

Maybe bring the certificate you were given with the bracelet and ask Cartier if it’s legitimate?
My first thought was that perhaps whomever you bought it from was the purchaser of the other auction, but if that were the case, then you would have gotten the certificate that was shown in that other auction, and not a different one.
Do let us know what happens and good luck.


----------



## Rusalka122

Aimee3 said:


> Maybe bring the certificate you were given with the bracelet and ask Cartier if it’s legitimate?
> My first thought was that perhaps whomever you bought it from was the purchaser of the other auction, but if that were the case, then you would have gotten the certificate that was shown in that other auction, and not a different one.
> Do let us know what happens and good luck.


That’s exactly what I thought! Why would they give me a new certificate.
I contacted the seller and here is her answer. What do you ladies think? 

*Hi but the bracelet is 100 percent authentic 
The certificate was a replacement certificate 
Can I offer you a partial refund of $500.*


----------



## nicole0612

Rusalka122 said:


> That’s exactly what I thought! Why would they give me a new certificate.
> I contacted the seller and here is her answer. What do you ladies think?
> 
> *Hi but the bracelet is 100 percent authentic
> The certificate was a replacement certificate
> Can I offer you a partial refund of $500.*



Does Cartier offer an authentication service?Van Cleef will let you pay for them to authenticate an item and send a document to certify the results. Since they have the same mother company, perhaps this is possible?


----------



## Rusalka122

nicole0612 said:


> Does Cartier offer an authentication service?Van Cleef will let you pay for them to authenticate an item and send a document to certify the results. Since they have the same mother company, perhaps this is possible?


I don’t think they do only if I send it to polish they won’t do nothing and return it if they see it’s being fake.


----------



## bz809

Rusalka122 said:


> That’s exactly what I thought! Why would they give me a new certificate.
> I contacted the seller and here is her answer. What do you ladies think?
> 
> *Hi but the bracelet is 100 percent authentic *
> *The certificate was a replacement certificate *
> *Can I offer you a partial refund of $500.*


I've never heard of a replacement certificate, although I could be completely wrong. It all seems a bit sketchy to me. Why would she offer a partial refund if the bracelet was 100% authentic?


----------



## Rusalka122

bz809 said:


> I've never heard of a replacement certificate, although I could be completely wrong. It all seems a bit sketchy to me. Why would she offer a partial refund if the bracelet was 100% authentic?


I agree with everything you say and I have never heard of a replacement certificate as well. It’s just  many little things that don’t match....


----------



## bz809

Rusalka122 said:


> I agree with everything you say and I have never heard of a replacement certificate as well. It’s just  many little things that don’t match....


You're right, it's not worth all the hassle. You can always file a dispute with Ebay if the seller won't refund - they're pretty good about supporting the buyer. Good luck!! I hope you can get a refund and get the bracelet from the store for Christmas and wear it in good health!


----------



## Rusalka122

One more reply from the seller... I am so confused...One part
Of me wants to believe it’s real and another part wants just to pay the original price and get it from the store and be done with it...
Here is what she says:
*The bracelet is authentic correct ?  I have a insurance appraisal by GAI on it as well that’s it’s authentic. Please let me know how we can resolve this issue .*


----------



## Grdnlol

Stories like this is why I always just pick it up from the store [emoji51]
Return it!!!!


----------



## Gracilan

..something is “off” about the whole thing and you’ve been uneasy about it from day one!  I would fight hard to get all my money back. You will be super happy when you get your new one from Cartier....Good luck!


----------



## Aimee3

What year did the new closing mechanism on the JUC debut?  The Hampton auction’s receipt says it was from June 2015.  The Hampton bracelet looks more oval which would be the old mechanism?  I remember the one you bought on eBay was the new mechanism. Is the eBay seller claiming she bought the bracelet on the Hampton auction?  Very strange.


----------



## Rusalka122

Oh wow! Yes it’s very strange the whole things... also when I just bought it and went to Cartier boutique to verify they checked in the system and the info in their system matched the serial number ( the size and YG) but in their system it was also stated year 2015, not 2017... if it was a replacement certificate ( which I doubt they even give that) would they change the year and put 2017 instead of 2015?
It’s just so many strange things about the bracelet.


----------



## Aimee3

I don’t think they had the new mechanism in 2015... There’s a thread about the new vs old mechanism and I don’t think it even started back in 2015.  I think there’s a scam here and a rather sophisticated one at that.  I’m sure someone on this thread will know what year the new mechanism came out.


----------



## HermesNovice

Aimee3 said:


> I don’t think they had the new mechanism in 2015... There’s a thread about the new vs old mechanism and I don’t think it even started back in 2015.  I think there’s a scam here and a rather sophisticated one at that.  I’m sure someone on this thread will know what year the new mechanism came out.


If I recall correctly, the new mechanism came out in 2017.  The auction includes a picture of the Cartier receipt that matches the authenticity certificate and the old mechanism of the JUC up for bid.  Everything seems consistent.  Do you still have the eBay link that we can check to see your seller's side of the story?


----------



## Rusalka122

HermesNovice said:


> If I recall correctly, the new mechanism came out in 2017.  The auction includes a picture of the Cartier receipt that matches the authenticity certificate and the old mechanism of the JUC up for bid.  Everything seems consistent.  Do you still have the eBay link that we can check to see your seller's side of the story?


Sure. How do I send the link? You mean you need the link to the photos of the listing? Or the messages?
What seems fishy to me ( and I didn’t pay attention to that before but now I remember)... when I brought the bracelet to Cartier and they looked the serial number from the bracelet in the system the YG and the size matched but the year in the system was 2015 that’s matched my serial number, not 2017 what’s stated on the certificate.


----------



## Aimee3

The OP says Cartier told her the serial number on the certificat and on her bracelet is from a bracelet purchased back in 2015.  The OP received a bracelet from eBay that has the new closure that didn’t exist in 2015. Therefore the bracelet from eBay must be a (very good) fake.  There’s no other explanation to me.  If I were the OP I would demand my money back.


----------



## HermesNovice

Rusalka122 said:


> Sure. How do I send the link? You mean you need the link to the photos of the listing? Or the messages?
> What seems fishy to me ( and I didn’t pay attention to that before but now I remember)... when I brought the bracelet to Cartier and they looked the serial number from the bracelet in the system the YG and the size matched but the year in the system was 2015 that’s matched my serial number, not 2017 what’s stated on the certificate.


Can you paste the eBay link here?


----------



## Rusalka122

I am not sure If I am posting it the right way cause I am not sure how to do it. Does it work?
https://www.ebay.com/myb/PurchaseHistory#PurchaseHistoryReturnsContainer?GotoPage=1


----------



## HermesNovice

Rusalka122 said:


> I am not sure If I am posting it the right way cause I am not sure how to do it. Does it work?
> https://www.ebay.com/myb/PurchaseHistory#PurchaseHistoryReturnsContainer?GotoPage=1


No, unfortunately.


----------



## Rusalka122

Let me try to figure out how to send the link....do you ladies need to see the pictures of the bracelet or my letters to the seller and her letters to me? If I do t try to figure out how to post a link I can just copy and paste our letters here.


----------



## HermesNovice

Rusalka122 said:


> Let me try to figure out how to send the link....do you ladies need to see the pictures of the bracelet or my letters to the seller and her letters to me? If I do t try to figure out how to post a link I can just copy and paste our letters here.


The easiest way for you is to copy and paste from a computer browser.  I see that you are using the eBay mobile app, so it is hard for you to find the link there.


----------



## Rusalka122

I think I am losing my mind...I am trying to go to Account Settings on Ebay and then to- Set Preference after that to share the link but cannot find that option...maybe I am doing smth wrong...
Here is the link that might work but I doubt it...https://mesg.ebay.com/mesgweb/ViewMessages/0?_trksid=p2057872.m2295.l3928

I am planning to ship the bracelet back tomorrow...unless I mysteriously can convince myself or find a proof its real (just way too many things seem fishy).
The seller agreed to accept a return...
Awww I wish that link would open and you ladies can give me your input on the seller's side o the story...


----------



## uhpharm01

Rusalka122 said:


> I think I am losing my mind...I am trying to go to Account Settings on Ebay and then to- Set Preference after that to share the link but cannot find that option...maybe I am doing smth wrong...
> Here is the link that might work but I doubt it...https://mesg.ebay.com/mesgweb/ViewMessages/0?_trksid=p2057872.m2295.l3928
> 
> I am planning to ship the bracelet back tomorrow...unless I mysteriously can convince myself or find a proof its real (just way too many things seem fishy).
> The seller agreed to accept a return...
> Awww I wish that link would open and you ladies can give me your input on the seller's side o the story...


We are not going to be able to view your private Ebay messages. That's a security feature. Good Luck.


----------



## HermesNovice

Rusalka122 said:


> I think I am losing my mind...I am trying to go to Account Settings on Ebay and then to- Set Preference after that to share the link but cannot find that option...maybe I am doing smth wrong...
> Here is the link that might work but I doubt it...https://mesg.ebay.com/mesgweb/ViewMessages/0?_trksid=p2057872.m2295.l3928
> 
> I am planning to ship the bracelet back tomorrow...unless I mysteriously can convince myself or find a proof its real (just way too many things seem fishy).
> The seller agreed to accept a return...
> Awww I wish that link would open and you ladies can give me your input on the seller's side o the story...



It’s fortunate that the seller accepts your return.  I think you are only protected by the eBay buyer protection program, and it only covers 30 days.  From your previous post, you have passed this protection period.


----------



## pinklining

Rusalka122 said:


> Awww I wish that link would open and you ladies can give me your input on the seller's side o the story...



Perhaps you can just share with us the auction item number. Item no can be found near the description corner on the right side or when you click into the auction, the last group of numbers on the URL page.


----------



## Rusalka122

pinklining said:


> Perhaps you can just share with us the auction item number. Item no can be found near the description corner on the right side or when you click into the auction, the last group of numbers on the URL page.


Oh,
I totally agree that the seller
Is nice enough to accept return. Cannot wait for this whole nightmare to be over and just get the bracelet from the boutique. It’s just strange that even in the Cartier boutique they said it was real... but I guess sales associates can be wrong.
Here is the item number.
I think it should work. eBay Item number:
312280931189


----------



## HermesNovice

Rusalka122 said:


> Oh,
> I totally agree that the seller
> Is nice enough to accept return. Cannot wait for this whole nightmare to be over and just get the bracelet from the boutique. It’s just strange that even in the Cartier boutique they said it was real... but I guess sales associates can be wrong.
> Here is the item number.
> I think it should work. eBay Item number:
> 312280931189



This works!!  A quick glance of the item description gives me an impression that the seller does not know if it is authentic or not (he/she never once claims this to be authentic).  Maybe you got the impression from your personal communication?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Rusalka122 said:


> I think I am losing my mind...I am trying to go to Account Settings on Ebay and then to- Set Preference after that to share the link but cannot find that option...maybe I am doing smth wrong...
> Here is the link that might work but I doubt it...https://mesg.ebay.com/mesgweb/ViewMessages/0?_trksid=p2057872.m2295.l3928
> 
> I am planning to ship the bracelet back tomorrow...unless I mysteriously can convince myself or find a proof its real (just way too many things seem fishy).
> The seller agreed to accept a return...
> Awww I wish that link would open and you ladies can give me your input on the seller's side o the story...



I’m just totally confused as to why you don’t think the bracelet is real.. not only did you take it to another jewelry store to get it authenticated you also took it to the Cartier store where they actually did a shine service for you and the representative told you it was real. They are not aloud to accept fake jewelry. Your JUC is a size 15 with the new lock system that is why some members here are confused with how yours looks however if the Cartier sales associate said it was real and took it to clean for you in the back it means it’s real but I would return it and buy new from the beginning to avoid this kind of problem


----------



## Rusalka122

I also thought that my bracelet was with a new lock system that’s why it looked different from other JUC bracelet that many ladies on here have. However what got me really concerned and made me to actually want to return the item is that in a Cartier system it says the bracelet was sold in 2015 ( so it should have an old lock system) and my bracelet has a 2017 certificate ( which would match the new lock system, but not 2015 as it’s stated in the Cartier system and on that auction where “my bracelet” was found few days ago Sorry for my English. I really wanted it to be real but just these little things don’t match. I might be wrong and just too paranoid....I don’t know.


----------



## Aimee3

Rusalka122 said:


> I also thought that my bracelet was with a new lock system that’s why it looked different from other JUC bracelet that many ladies on here have. However what got me really concerned and made me to actually want to return the item is that in a Cartier system it says the bracelet was sold in 2015 ( so it should have an old lock system) and my bracelet has a 2017 certificate ( which would match the new lock system, but not 2015 as it’s stated in the Cartier system and on that auction where “my bracelet” was found few days ago Sorry for my English. I really wanted it to be real but just these little things don’t match. I might be wrong and just too paranoid....I don’t know.


I agree with you Rusalka...the fact that your bracelet has the NEW closure that didn't exist in 2015, and Cartier confirmed that the serial number is of a bracelet sold in 2015, your bracelet can't be authentic Cartier.  That's all I need to hear to feel that you've been scammed.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

If I bought a fake Louis Vuitton bag and brought it to the store for repair they would deny the repair bc the bag is fake I don’t see how this item is fake for the soul fact they verified for you at the Cartier boutique that your item is authentic that’s all I’m saying


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Like the Cartier boutique can’t be wrong sounds crazy to me


----------



## Aimee3

lvjunkyxo said:


> If I bought a fake Louis Vuitton bag and brought it to the store for repair they would deny the repair bc the bag is fake I don’t see how this item is fake for the soul fact they verified for you at the Cartier boutique that your item is authentic that’s all I’m saying



Cartier says the serial number on her bracelet is from 2015 however that type of closure didn’t exist then.  The Hampton auction showed the same serial number as OPs bracelet, but the Hampton bracelet had the old closure from 2015 and the old closure’s more oval shape which makes me believe the Hampton bracelet was authentic and the eBay bracelet a copy.
Also OP didn’t have Cartier polish the bracelet, just clean the bracelet.  The person who merely cleans the jewelry might not be as savvy or experienced as a polisher.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Aimee3 said:


> Cartier says the serial number on her bracelet is from 2015 however that type of closure didn’t exist then.  The Hampton auction showed the same serial number as OPs bracelet, but the Hampton bracelet had the old closure from 2015 and the old closure’s more oval shape which makes me believe the Hampton bracelet was authentic and the eBay bracelet a copy.
> Also OP didn’t have Cartier polish the bracelet, just clean the bracelet.  The person who merely cleans the jewelry might not be as savvy or experienced as a polisher.



If this is the case then Cartier is out here servicing fake jewelry. The Cartier associate brought the piece to the back of the store and said come back in 15 minutes for a quick shine service that is servicing the bracelet there is no way they will accept a fake price of jewelry they are CARTIER that’s a horrible and crazy accusation to make..


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Either way Cartier will not touch a fake piece of jewelry to clean, shine, polish they have standards and go through a vigorous training process. Each item that enters the store they check authenticity first before Anything. They cannot be wrong period.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Or then we are all in trouble then we are all paying premium price for nothing??? Since they cannot tell the difference between the iconic bracelet they make if it’s real and or fake....


----------



## Aimee3

The OP didn’t send it in to authenticate, just to clean. If they were authenticating it Cartier would have said “hmm this bracelet didn’t exist in 2015 maybe we should examine it more carefully”.


----------



## nicole0612

Most luxury brands do not authenticate items brought into their store. They do not want to encourage the secondary market.


----------



## kelly girl

I have read through the posts made by Rusalka122. I also looked at the photos in the ebay listing shown by the poster and compared them to the photos shown by Hampton Auction. The ebay seller shows the certificate date as June 14th 2017 while the certificate and invoice shown in the pictures posted by Hampton Auction show an invoice and certificate date of June 4th 2015. As other members have stated, the new closure was introduced in 2017 where as Hampton Auction’s photos clearly show the original closure.
There were other red flags to my eye when viewing the seller’s pictures compared to those from Hampton Auction. I can’t speak to the SAs assessments at Cartier and yes the serial numbers match. I find those conflicting dates to questionable. Rusalka 122 I think you’re smart to send the JUC back to the seller for a refund.


----------



## ani108

I didn't doubt at all it was fake because everything looked legitimate until the Hampton Estate auction turned up... but honestly someone must have gone above and beyond to sell you a fake that would pass Cartier basic inspection and turn up in the system.

What caught my attention was the seller blatantly lying when telling you it was a replacement certificate. How did you or they not acknowledge/notice the mechanism difference?

It seems very very strange that Cartier would not have noticed the date and new mechanism issue either.

If I were you I would have straight up told them the truth... you purchased on eBay but were not 100% sure this item was legitimate after it arrived. You didn't do anything wrong or commit a crime... they would have simply inspected it thoroughly and told you the truth and if it was fake you would immediately file a claim with eBay since you have been sold a counterfeit item. Sadly it passed their inspections also.

It's crazy what scammers are capable of these days if this bracelet was in fact fake, to use legitimate serial numbers and extremely convincing design.

You should be getting 100% of your money back directly through the seller. If they don't give it to you make sure you contact eBay and use your buyer protection. Also let them know of this seller selling fake items so it doesn't fall into someone else's hands.


----------



## Rusalka122

Ladies,
Thank you so much for all your support here! I shipped the bracelet back yesterday. I feel sad and relieved at the same time. If I pay $5500 for something ( even if it’s cheaper that getting it at the store) I don’t want to have even a little bit of doubt that it will be authentic. So I didn’t have a choice but to send it back.
It should be delivered to the seller on Friday. Hope I will get my money back. I really wanted to believe it was real but way too many red flags and especially that auction. I looked at other items that the seller sold before and one of them last year was another JUC ( also with a Certificate) and the description was identical. Now I have no doubts that it’s fake. Just a VERY good fake that it even passed the Cartier inspection. I just think nowadays they are so good with fakes that it will pass a boutique inspection as well. I have heard a similar crazy story about fake Chanel bag that was brought from China ( a very good fake) and the person took it to a Chanel store because the clasp was broken. And the craziest thing it was repaired without any problems!!! It’s just unbelievable.
I learned my lesson that’s for sure. And as soon as I get my money back ( hopefully I
will) I just want to get the real thing from the boutique and be happy with it and enjoy it.
How long does it normally take to get the money back after you return an item. The eBay policy said a seller
Should send it within 2 days after the delivery date. I am a little worried about that. Can’t wait for this nightmare to be over.


----------



## louloumoo

Rusalka122 said:


> Ladies,
> Thank you so much for all your support here! I shipped the bracelet back yesterday. I feel sad and relieved at the same time. If I pay $5500 for something ( even if it’s cheaper that getting it at the store) I don’t want to have even a little bit of doubt that it will be authentic. So I didn’t have a choice but to send it back.
> It should be delivered to the seller on Friday. Hope I will get my money back. I really wanted to believe it was real but way too many red flags and especially that auction. I looked at other items that the seller sold before and one of them last year was another JUC ( also with a Certificate) and the description was identical. Now I have no doubts that it’s fake. Just a VERY good fake that it even passed the Cartier inspection. I just think nowadays they are so good with fakes that it will pass a boutique inspection as well. I have heard a similar crazy story about fake Chanel bag that was brought from China ( a very good fake) and the person took it to a Chanel store because the clasp was broken. And the craziest thing it was repaired without any problems!!! It’s just unbelievable.
> I learned my lesson that’s for sure. And as soon as I get my money back ( hopefully I
> will) I just want to get the real thing from the boutique and be happy with it and enjoy it.
> How long does it normally take to get the money back after you return an item. The eBay policy said a seller
> Should send it within 2 days after the delivery date. I am a little worried about that. Can’t wait for this nightmare to be over.



I’m sorry this happened to you, and I hope you get your money back quickly without issue.
Your story has made up my mind to never purchase pre-loved Cartier.


----------



## Rusalka122

louloumoo said:


> I’m sorry this happened to you, and I hope you get your money back quickly without issue.
> Your story has made up my mind to never purchase pre-loved Cartier.


No, please better pay more but be happy and enjoy an authentic piece without worries. I am just so anxious about the refund now that she might give me hard time... ahhhh... I sure will keep you ladies posted...


----------



## HermesNovice

Rusalka122 said:


> No, please better pay more but be happy and enjoy an authentic piece without worries. I am just so anxious about the refund now that she might give me hard time... ahhhh... I sure will keep you ladies posted...


When did you request the refund of your bracelet?  Your seller has posted your bracelet for another auction on 17 Dec 2018 at 7:40:16PM PST
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Cartier-Ju...h=item48bb938ff5:g:MYwAAOSw9y1b0jLd:rk:7:pf:0


----------



## Rusalka122

Oh God... I requested it on Monday...


----------



## Aimee3

HermesNovice said:


> When did you request the refund of your bracelet?  Your seller has posted your bracelet for another auction on 17 Dec 2018 at 7:40:16PM PST
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Cartier-Ju...h=item48bb938ff5:g:MYwAAOSw9y1b0jLd:rk:7:pf:0



This time the seller says there’s a serial number but doesn’t give the number nor did she show the certificate.  Do you think she had a few of these bracelets made or she’s doing this anticipating she’ll have already received OP’s returned bracelet?
This is crazy.  Rusalka, I hope you get your money back quickly.  I looked at sellers past items sold and it appears she got a lot of positive feedback on selling items under $100. And then only her last 9 items were jewelry. Someone bought a VC&A bracelet for $14,000.  Wonder if that person got the real thing or was scammed.


----------



## HermesNovice

Aimee3 said:


> This time the seller says there’s a serial number but doesn’t give the number nor did she show the certificate.  Do you think she had a few of these bracelets made or she’s doing this anticipating she’ll have already received OP’s returned bracelet?
> This is crazy.  Rusalka, I hope you get your money back quickly.  I looked at sellers past items sold and it appears she got a lot of positive feedback on selling items under $100. And then only her last 9 items were jewelry. Someone bought a VC&A bracelet for $14,000.  Wonder if that person got the real thing or was scammed.


This seller seems to post an identical listing per Rusalka122's eBay item number.  I think Rusalka122 can confirm the time as the date does seem to match when she requested the return on 12/17.


----------



## Rusalka122

Aimee3 said:


> This time the seller says there’s a serial number but doesn’t give the number nor did she show the certificate.  Do you think she had a few of these bracelets made or she’s doing this anticipating she’ll have already received OP’s returned bracelet?
> This is crazy.  Rusalka, I hope you get your money back quickly.  I looked at sellers past items sold and it appears she got a lot of positive feedback on selling items under $100. And then only her last 9 items were jewelry. Someone bought a VC&A bracelet for $14,000.  Wonder if that person got the real thing or was scammed.


I think she is anticipating she’ll have already receive the bracelet. I don’t think she has few of them made.I was wondering about the VC&A piece for 14, 000 as well. And also the person who bought JUC last year posted in her feedback that it was authentic ( hmmmm I guess it was a very good fake as well so that nobody could even tell)... wow!
I thought with $100 items she got a positive feedback as a buyer not as a seller but I might be wrong... I really worry I am not going to get my money back...this is so frustrating((((


----------



## Rusalka122

HermesNovice said:


> This seller seems to post an identical listing per Rusalka122's eBay item number.  I think Rusalka122 can confirm the time as the date does seem to match when she requested the return on 12/17.


It seems like the listing is identical


----------



## HermesNovice

Rusalka122 said:


> I think she is anticipating she’ll have already receive the bracelet. I don’t think she has few of them made.I was wondering about the VC&A piece for 14, 000 as well. And also the person who bought JUC last year posted in her feedback that it was authentic ( hmmmm I guess it was a very good fake as well so that nobody could even tell)... wow!
> I thought with $100 items she got a positive feedback as a buyer not as a seller but I might be wrong... I really worry I am not going to get my money back...this is so frustrating((((


What was your last conversation with the seller?  If she promised to return your money, you may not need to be frustrated.


----------



## Rusalka122

HermesNovice said:


> What was your last conversation with the seller?  If she promised to return your money, you may not need to be frustrated.


Well, she asked me on Sunday how can we resolve this issue... would $500 refund would make me keep the bracelet...on Monday I said I would like to get a full refund and return the bracelet. And I initiated a return and asked her to let me know the address just to double check I am sending it to a correct place. She accepted it and sent me the address.
And Tuesday morning I mailed it back, sending her the tracking number. Let’s see what is going to happens after she received the item on Friday. As I read before it says on eBay the seller should refund within 2 days after the delivery but let’s see.


----------



## HermesNovice

Rusalka122 said:


> Well, she asked me on Sunday how can we resolve this issue... would $500 refund would make me keep the bracelet...on Monday I said I would like to get a full refund and return the bracelet. And I initiated a return and asked her to let me know the address just to double check I am sending it to a correct place. She accepted it and sent me the address.
> And Tuesday morning I mailed it back, sending her the tracking number. Let’s see what is going to happens after she received the item on Friday. As I read before it says on eBay the seller should refund within 2 days after the delivery but let’s see.


Yes, but that is if you are within the seller's return window on eBay.  Are you?


----------



## Rusalka122

HermesNovice said:


> Yes, but that is if you are within the seller's return window on eBay.  Are you?


I am not... and when I initiated the return that’s what eBay message said and it said I need to wait until the seller approves the return...
She did so I guess all I can do is hope for the best...


----------



## HermesNovice

Rusalka122 said:


> I am not... and when I initiated the return that’s what eBay message said and it said I need to wait until the seller approves the return...
> She did so I guess all I can do is hope for the best...


Fingers crossed   Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Rusalka122

HermesNovice said:


> Fingers crossed   Please let us know how it goes.


Oh absolutely!  And thank you all so much again for your support!)


----------



## HermesNovice

Rusalka122 said:


> Oh absolutely!  And thank you all so much again for your support!)


My pleasure.  There is nothing wrong with buying on eBay.  You just need to do your due diligence.


----------



## Aimee3

Rusalka, I see someone purchased the bracelet that the seller put up on eBay again.  Did you get your refund?


----------



## Rusalka122

Aimee3, I was gonna let you ladies know as soon as the refund is credited to my account ( hopefully)... the seller wrote me yesterday saying that she got the bracelet and will give me the refund. Then she emailed me yesterday saying that she just gave me the refund ( adding the information with the refund transaction) and told me to give it 3-5 business days in order for it to be posted back to my credit card.
Is there any way to find out the name of the person who just bought the bracelet?


----------



## Aimee3

You used to be able to get the eBay winners eBay user name when eBay first came out but I think it’s not like that anymore.  Someone on this thread might have better information.


----------



## Rusalka122

Aimee3 said:


> You used to be able to get the eBay winners eBay user name when eBay first came out but I think it’s not like that anymore.  Someone on this thread might have better information.


I don’t think it’s  like that at all... I would like to contact the person who won the auction though...


----------



## Aimee3

Rusalka122 said:


> I don’t think it’s  like that at all... I would like to contact the person who won the auction though...



I PM’d you.


----------



## Mpassan03

Finally got my dream JUC to stack with my love - absolutely love this look!


----------



## Rusalka122

Ladies, I finally got the refund back!!! I cannot believe this nightmare is over. Will be getting my JUC from the boutique


----------



## Aimee3

What a relief!!!  Great news!!!


----------



## Tote Ali

Hi everyone! I just got a YG JUC to go with my YG LOVE (eee!  can't stop staring at my wrists!) and would love to hear if any of you have tried a chain bracelet as a 'buffer' between your bracelets. Do you think something like the below would do the trick? I figure the slight movement to it would help to soften the impact between the bracelets (I love the all-YG look so am trying to find alternatives to leather/chord). 




Happy new year


----------



## GoldFish8

Rusalka122 said:


> Ladies, I finally got the refund back!!! I cannot believe this nightmare is over. Will be getting my JUC from the boutique


Omg I saw your thread/post when you first got your bracelet. Just now reading the conclusion! Holy cra*p! What a turn of events. I’m so glad you were able to get a refund!!! Definitely so worth it to buy from the boutique. Please let us know when you get your new JUC!


----------



## marzipanchen

Tote Ali said:


> Hi everyone! I just got a YG JUC to go with my YG LOVE (eee!  can't stop staring at my wrists!) and would love to hear if any of you have tried a chain bracelet as a 'buffer' between your bracelets. Do you think something like the below would do the trick? I figure the slight movement to it would help to soften the impact between the bracelets (I love the all-YG look so am trying to find alternatives to leather/chord).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy new year



Happy new year to you, too!
I am asking myself the very same question, as I am planning to add a regular size YG JUC to my YG LOVE. The cord bracelets are not exactly what I am looking for either, so I would love to know what you find out / decide.


----------



## Rusalka122

Ladies, it’s a big day for me) I am finally planning to buy my JUC from the boutique!!! Please help me to chose the size... I have LOVE in 17 but JUC is right in between.... I tried them both on yesterday ( size 15 and 16)... here how it looks like. What would you suggest? Can’t wait to get it today!!!))


----------



## BirkinLover77

Rusalka122 said:


> Ladies, I finally got the refund back!!! I cannot believe this nightmare is over. Will be getting my JUC from the boutique


So happy for you! Enjoy your purchase now from the boutique without any hesitation and full peace of mind!!


----------



## Rusalka122

Thank you so much!!!! I am on my way to get it but hesitant about the size. Would you suggest size 15 or 16 if my Love isn’t in 17... 15 fits tighter but hits my wrist bone so I am not sure((


----------



## luvmy3girls

I would get 16 if your love is a 17


----------



## marzipanchen

@Rusalka122 Hi, good for you that you're getting the JUC! This is the next big purchase I am planning. 
People usually size down from the love by 1 size (i.e. Love in 17, JUC in 16), but you might have different preferences? 
I would be careful with a tight fit of the JUC, only because I have heard that the nailhead digs into the skin as it is round (I hope I am making sense here). If you are unsure, go back to the boutique if you can until you feel 100% at ease with your choice. This is a major purchase and meant to be worn regularly. 
Also, consider that your wrist might extend with changing humidity or temperatures?


----------



## xxDxx

Definitely 16. My love is size 17 and I bought the JUC a few weeks ago in size 15 but exchanged it to 16 because the nailhead (with diamonds) of the 15 scratched my skin and felt really uncomfortable after I wore it a little bit longer than in the store. Hope that helps.


----------



## Tote Ali

marzipanchen said:


> Happy new year to you, too!
> I am asking myself the very same question, as I am planning to add a regular size YG JUC to my YG LOVE. The cord bracelets are not exactly what I am looking for either, so I would love to know what you find out / decide.



Yay, twinning!  I'm considering a chunky gold (even plated) chain that has a bit of 'give' ... Would still scratch of course but hopefully help spread out the impact? (I'm hoping ha). Keep me updated


----------



## chicgirl616

Adding to my stack with a new JUC in rose gold. It is my first Cartier piece and I love it!


----------



## AuthenticLux

chicgirl616 said:


> Adding to my stack with a new JUC in rose gold. It is my first Cartier piece and I love it!
> View attachment 4306387


 Oh, it is GORGEOUS on you! Wear it in good health!


----------



## AuthenticLux

Rusalka122 said:


> Thank you so much!!!! I am on my way to get it but hesitant about the size. Would you suggest size 15 or 16 if my Love isn’t in 17... 15 fits tighter but hits my wrist bone so I am not sure((


I'm a 17 in LOVE and I like the 16 in the JuC. When I tried the 15 at the boutique, the SA suggested to go with the 15 but I really didn't like the feel of it. Just felt too constricted but I'm going to go try it again to make sure because I'm considering the one with diamonds and I want to be sure sure. lol.


----------



## AuthenticLux

Mpassan03 said:


> Finally got my dream JUC to stack with my love - absolutely love this look!


Love!!!!! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Rusalka122

Ladies, so sorry to post just now. Finally, after all that nightmare with the exchange and everything I got my JUC in YG size 16 ( thanks everyone who suggested this size cause 15 was definitely hitting the wrist bone). OMG, I am so happy and glad I got this from the boutique so that I can enjoy it. Will be pairing it with my Love in YG.


----------



## WingNut

Well, after lusting over this bracelet for many years and putting it off until I felt I could reward myself, I finally did it. YG regular size JUC with diamond accents in size 16. I tried the 15 which also fit but SA recommended 16. The size is such that it cannot rotate around my wrist. I don't have a Love bracelet, but it is stacked with an Hermes PM Clic and a Roberto coin bracelet, and a wire/twist diamond bangle (Memoire??). I was a little hesitant about the size possibly being too big but the size of the JUC is exactly the same as the others and it does not overlap, so it cooers to be the correct size. I've had it since Monday and only gotten around to waring it today!

I looked for the thin version but it was sold out in the boutique (I'm on a trip in Hawaii)....it's very popular here.  I do want to look at the thin one (non-diamond) to wear on lower-key days.


----------



## WingNut

WingNut said:


> Well, after lusting over this bracelet for many years and putting it off until I felt I could reward myself, I finally did it. YG regular size JUC with diamond accents in size 16. I tried the 15 which also fit but SA recommended 16. The size is such that it cannot rotate around my wrist. I don't have a Love bracelet, but it is stacked with an Hermes PM Clic and a Roberto coin bracelet, and a wire/twist diamond bangle (Memoire??). I was a little hesitant about the size possibly being too big but the size of the JUC is exactly the same as the others and it does not overlap, so it cooers to be the correct size. I've had it since Monday and only gotten around to waring it today!
> 
> I looked for the thin version but it was sold out in the boutique (I'm on a trip in Hawaii)....it's very popular here.  I do want to look at the thin one (non-diamond) to wear on lower-key days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319412



Good grief I should really spellcheck before posting!!!


----------



## lovieluvslux

What a pretty stack on you.  I'm not a fan of CC...it looks great on you!


----------



## scottySUIT

mixed metals as well as models... it looks really good, I should definitely try at least once and who knows... maybe I'll like it


----------



## tenshix

Tote Ali said:


> Hi everyone! I just got a YG JUC to go with my YG LOVE (eee!  can't stop staring at my wrists!) and would love to hear if any of you have tried a chain bracelet as a 'buffer' between your bracelets. Do you think something like the below would do the trick? I figure the slight movement to it would help to soften the impact between the bracelets (I love the all-YG look so am trying to find alternatives to leather/chord).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy new year



Just wanted to chime in on this in case you’re concerned about scratches on your jewelry..

If you add a gold chain bracelet that is a size smaller or larger than either your JUC or Love it will scratch them. Basically any other kind of metal jewelry that you wear that can slip under or over your bracelets, it will scratch them. 

JUC is very good at hiding scratches due to its circular wire shape, but scratches will be visible on the Love. If your JUC is the right size it shouldn’t scratch your Love if you put the nail head position touching the top of the Love (not the other way around). I find that having the JUC below the Love where the nail head is away from the Love (not touching), the JUC can occasionally go over the Love and thus scratching it. Sorry if this doesn’t make sense, I can try to take some photos for you. 

Stacking them isn’t really an issue for scratching if you do it in the right position and if you’re not stacking with other differently sized metal jewelry. 

My concern used to be that stacking another heavy bracelet tends to loosen the screws on my Love due to the vibration on impact when I move around but since I used Loctite (weakest strength and was recommended by SA at Cartier Singapore) that has never been an issue for 3 Loves and 1 JUC stacked on one wrist.

DH used to get annoyed because he kept having to help me tighten the screws every week but since we used Loctite it maybe only needs tightening after a couple months. Highly recommend it.


----------



## amywong1

Hi ladies,

I am new to this forum but I have a question regarding my new Juste Un Clou SM!

So I purchased this recently, and for some reason.. I didn’t think to check it that carefully. I got home and saw these two marks on my bracelet by the Cartier logo, size and serial number engravings.

It kind of look like scratch marks? Or is that an authenticity stamp? It doesn’t look like anything though, so I’m not sure.

Please help me out! It’s my first ever piece from Cartier so I am still new to this.


----------



## rakhee81

amywong1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am new to this forum but I have a question regarding my new Juste Un Clou SM!
> 
> So I purchased this recently, and for some reason.. I didn’t think to check it that carefully. I got home and saw these two marks on my bracelet by the Cartier logo, size and serial number engravings.
> 
> It kind of look like scratch marks? Or is that an authenticity stamp? It doesn’t look like anything though, so I’m not sure.
> 
> Please help me out! It’s my first ever piece from Cartier so I am still new to this.



Hi there, don’t worry I have the same on mine and I when I got it I was worried too but then checked with a friend who has one too and hers is the same. (I’m not sure what it is exactly) Enjoy your bracelet!


----------



## HermesNovice

What are your LOVE and JUC bracelets’ sizes? How do you wear your LOVE and JUC bracelets now? I also have the same problem of JUC occasionally running over my LOVE, but I worry that the nail head will be dented if I wear my nail head side touching the LOVE. 



tenshix said:


> Just wanted to chime in on this in case you’re concerned about scratches on your jewelry..
> 
> If you add a gold chain bracelet that is a size smaller or larger than either your JUC or Love it will scratch them. Basically any other kind of metal jewelry that you wear that can slip under or over your bracelets, it will scratch them.
> 
> JUC is very good at hiding scratches due to its circular wire shape, but scratches will be visible on the Love. If your JUC is the right size it shouldn’t scratch your Love if you put the nail head position touching the top of the Love (not the other way around). I find that having the JUC below the Love where the nail head is away from the Love (not touching), the JUC can occasionally go over the Love and thus scratching it. Sorry if this doesn’t make sense, I can try to take some photos for you.
> 
> Stacking them isn’t really an issue for scratching if you do it in the right position and if you’re not stacking with other differently sized metal jewelry.
> 
> My concern used to be that stacking another heavy bracelet tends to loosen the screws on my Love due to the vibration on impact when I move around but since I used Loctite (weakest strength and was recommended by SA at Cartier Singapore) that has never been an issue for 3 Loves and 1 JUC stacked on one wrist.
> 
> DH used to get annoyed because he kept having to help me tighten the screws every week but since we used Loctite it maybe only needs tightening after a couple months. Highly recommend it.


----------



## amywong1

rakhee81 said:


> Hi there, don’t worry I have the same on mine and I when I got it I was worried too but then checked with a friend who has one too and hers is the same. (I’m not sure what it is exactly) Enjoy your bracelet!


Thank you!


----------



## amywong1

I have been debating between the JUC SM size 16 & 17 for a while. Size 16 fits but seems a bit snug. There isn’t a lot of movement but it fits well. Size 17 is much more comfortable for me but seems a bit big! It manages to twist from just flicking my hand a few times. 

Any thoughts? (Currently trying on size 17)


----------



## lvjunkyxo

amywong1 said:


> I have been debating between the JUC SM size 16 & 17 for a while. Size 16 fits but seems a bit snug. There isn’t a lot of movement but it fits well. Size 17 is much more comfortable for me but seems a bit big! It manages to twist from just flicking my hand a few times.
> 
> Any thoughts? (Currently trying on size 17)



That size looks perfect !


----------



## andforpoise

chicgirl616 said:


> Adding to my stack with a new JUC in rose gold. It is my first Cartier piece and I love it!
> View attachment 4306387


Beautiful!! This is on my wishlist [emoji16]


----------



## WingNut

I can finally join the party!! YG JUC with Diamonds... size 16. I’m so happy I can’t stop staring at it. The ring I picked up in Paris 6 years ago....


----------



## Canturi lover

WingNut said:


> I can finally join the party!! YG JUC with Diamonds... size 16. I’m so happy I can’t stop staring at it. The ring I picked up in Paris 6 years ago....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339379



Just beautiful [emoji253]


----------



## andforpoise

amywong1 said:


> I have been debating between the JUC SM size 16 & 17 for a while. Size 16 fits but seems a bit snug. There isn’t a lot of movement but it fits well. Size 17 is much more comfortable for me but seems a bit big! It manages to twist from just flicking my hand a few times.
> 
> Any thoughts? (Currently trying on size 17)


May I ask how you get it on and off?


----------



## uhpharm01

WingNut said:


> I can finally join the party!! YG JUC with Diamonds... size 16. I’m so happy I can’t stop staring at it. The ring I picked up in Paris 6 years ago....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339379


very nice


----------



## partialtopink

Does anyone have an issue with the JUC popping off with new lock system? Here is my current stack. Just purchased the diamond JUC. I actually wear it on the other wrist, but this is for photo purposes. My love size is 18, JUC 17, and VCA never shortened.

I was washing my dog's feet off this morning after a walk, and she was wrestling around. The next thing I knew, my JUC had opened up. When I purchased the bracelet, I realized that the new locking system was easier to open, but is it _too_ easy?


----------



## Monaliceke

Hi, I am wondering if the JUC small version is also a solid gold bangle like the original size or is it hollow inside? It’s purely my guess just by observing the way it opens and closes. Does anyone know?


----------



## nycmamaofone

luxemadam said:


> Hi, I am wondering if the JUC small version is also a solid gold bangle like the original size or is it hollow inside? It’s purely my guess just by observing the way it opens and closes. Does anyone know?



The small JUC is hollow so it can bend.


----------



## Kindness3

pinkchampagne said:


> Does anyone have an issue with the JUC popping off with new lock system? Here is my current stack. Just purchased the diamond JUC. I actually wear it on the other wrist, but this is for photo purposes. My love size is 18, JUC 17, and VCA never shortened.
> 
> I was washing my dog's feet off this morning after a walk, and she was wrestling around. The next thing I knew, my JUC had opened up. When I purchased the bracelet, I realized that the new locking system was easier to open, but is it _too_ easy?


I suggest you go to your store have SA look at it not normal for  that to happen ,ps looks amazing stacked


----------



## Monaliceke

nycmamaofone said:


> The small JUC is hollow so it can bend.


Ahhh... I see. Thank you for confirming.


----------



## ani108

luxemadam said:


> Ahhh... I see. Thank you for confirming.



I asked specifically about it with an SA and was told it wasn't hollow...


----------



## Monaliceke

ani108 said:


> I asked specifically about it with an SA and was told it wasn't hollow...


Oh thank you for this great news. I will be very interested to get it if it’s not hollow. Otherwise I feel it’s really overpriced.


----------



## andforpoise

luxemadam said:


> Hi, I am wondering if the JUC small version is also a solid gold bangle like the original size or is it hollow inside? It’s purely my guess just by observing the way it opens and closes. Does anyone know?


How does it open and close? I've been trying to look for a video as the nearest store is 45 minutes away from me, but I can't seem to find one.


----------



## jimmie staton

andforpoise said:


> How does it open and close? I've been trying to look for a video as the nearest store is 45 minutes away from me, but I can't seem to find one.


the nail head separates from the top of the nail... the nail head is connected to the tail of the nail, not the top of the nail as it appears. There are groves on the nail behind the nail head that you put your fingernail in with the force of your thumb, push it down and it separates. I hope this helps. I don't know if I can actually send a video of me doing will attach to this file. Good luck
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

luxemadam said:


> Hi, I am wondering if the JUC small version is also a solid gold bangle like the original size or is it hollow inside? It’s purely my guess just by observing the way it opens and closes. Does anyone know?


mine is solid.
"J!m"


----------



## nycmamaofone

luxemadam said:


> Oh thank you for this great news. I will be very interested to get it if it’s not hollow. Otherwise I feel it’s really overpriced.



It is definitely overpriced for what it is. However I got it because I liked the design and it looked great with my Love. But it IS most definitely hollow. It feels very lightweight. Not solid like the Love.


----------



## Monaliceke

jimmie staton said:


> mine is solid.
> "J!m"


Did your SA confirm it’s solid? What’s the weight, if I may ask?



nycmamaofone said:


> It is definitely overpriced for what it is. However I got it because I liked the design and it looked great with my Love. But it IS most definitely hollow. It feels very lightweight. Not solid like the Love.


I like the design too. The original one is quite big if I want to stack with my love. So this is a good size. But I am just concerned that if it’s hollow, it can get out of shape easily. You said it feels light, do you know the weight?


----------



## kate2828

None of the bracelets with locking or hinge mechanism are solid. They’re not exactly hollow either.  The small juc is very light and no where near the weight of a regular juc. I recall that the regular love is like 36 grams. I think the small juc is less than half that weight. It’s a dainty bracelet.


----------



## Cartier Forever

My SA said the thin JUC bracelet is hollow.


----------



## ani108

Someone saw their bracelet in half so we can get to the bottom of this


----------



## Cartier Forever

ani108 said:


> Someone saw their bracelet in half so we can get to the bottom of this


Interesting[emoji12]


----------



## lvjunkyxo

I have the thin juc it is definitely hollow it’s substantial for being a small version love it a lot


----------



## kate2828

It can’t be hollow. Otherwise you couldn’t twist the bracelet on. The inside of the bracelet has a wire mechanism to allow for the bracelet to separate. This may simply be a semantics issue.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

kate2828 said:


> It can’t be hollow. Otherwise you couldn’t twist the bracelet on. The inside of the bracelet has a wire mechanism to allow for the bracelet to separate. This may simply be a semantics issue.



Then it has to be majority hollow and maybe a little bit of space in certain areas to fit the wire mechanism


----------



## nycmamaofone

kate2828 said:


> It can’t be hollow. Otherwise you couldn’t twist the bracelet on. The inside of the bracelet has a wire mechanism to allow for the bracelet to separate. This may simply be a semantics issue.



By “hollow” I meant that it isn’t 100% gold. Yes it has a wire mechanism.


----------



## Laurenxx

I have a question. Has anyone ever seen ‘Cartier’ inscribed on the head of a Juste Un Clou like in this photo? I’ve been eyeing them off for a while but had never noticed this before now.


----------



## CartierLVer

Laurenxx said:


> I have a question. Has anyone ever seen ‘Cartier’ inscribed on the head of a Juste Un Clou like in this photo? I’ve been eyeing them off for a while but had never noticed this before now.



I think it’s fake!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Laurenxx said:


> I have a question. Has anyone ever seen ‘Cartier’ inscribed on the head of a Juste Un Clou like in this photo? I’ve been eyeing them off for a while but had never noticed this before now.



It could be fake, or for some bizarre reason they decided to have it engraved with "Cartier".


----------



## Laurenxx

Oh ok, that’s odd. Thank you for your responses. I wondered if it was some after-sales thing they do.


----------



## bagsforme

Laurenxx said:


> I have a question. Has anyone ever seen ‘Cartier’ inscribed on the head of a Juste Un Clou like in this photo? I’ve been eyeing them off for a while but had never noticed this before now.



Thats absolutely fake


----------



## Babypooh777

Does anybody know if the small size will come with diamonds?


----------



## saluck

I just added the RG JUC with diamonds to my stack. I never really eyed this one and thought I would go for a JUC that was more simple but when I put it on... I loved the sparkle. I’ve been looking for pics of it in a stack and can’t find many. If anyone else has this JUC, please post a pic


----------



## xxDxx

saluck said:


> I just added the RG JUC with diamonds to my stack. I never really eyed this one and thought I would go for a JUC that was more simple but when I put it on... I loved the sparkle. I’ve been looking for pics of it in a stack and can’t find many. If anyone else has this JUC, please post a pic



OMG this is so stunning! Congrats [emoji322]


----------



## saluck

xxDxx said:


> OMG this is so stunning! Congrats [emoji322]


Thank you! Very sweet of you ❤️


----------



## xdibakarxxdo

saluck said:


> I just added the RG JUC with diamonds to my stack. I never really eyed this one and thought I would go for a JUC that was more simple but when I put it on... I loved the sparkle. I’ve been looking for pics of it in a stack and can’t find many. If anyone else has this JUC, please post a pic



Sparkledoll on instagram has the same one


----------



## Greentea

saluck said:


> I just added the RG JUC with diamonds to my stack. I never really eyed this one and thought I would go for a JUC that was more simple but when I put it on... I loved the sparkle. I’ve been looking for pics of it in a stack and can’t find many. If anyone else has this JUC, please post a pic


OH mYYYYY


----------



## chgoblknazn

I just purchased the PG Ecrou yesterday to go with my PG JUC with diamonds.  I love them separately but am not too fond of them stacked together.  I'm now thinking of grabbing a few small Love and JUC bracelets.  I'm a taller guy around 6 feet and I'm concerned the thinner JUC and Love bracelets will look too dainty on me.  Can any men in the group post pics of the smaller versions or a mix of these bracelets on your wrists.  Height specs would be appreciated too.  Thanks!


----------



## Kindness3

saluck said:


> I just added the RG JUC with diamonds to my stack. I never really eyed this one and thought I would go for a JUC that was more simple but when I put it on... I loved the sparkle. I’ve been looking for pics of it in a stack and can’t find many. If anyone else has this JUC, please post a pic


Stunning stack


----------



## Luv n bags

saluck said:


> I just added the RG JUC with diamonds to my stack. I never really eyed this one and thought I would go for a JUC that was more simple but when I put it on... I loved the sparkle. I’ve been looking for pics of it in a stack and can’t find many. If anyone else has this JUC, please post a pic



Gorgeous!!


----------



## chgoblknazn

Here's a pic of my stack.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Hello everyone,

I’ve read a few other posts about how some of the thin JUC bracelets get dented on the nail head from clinking against their love bracelet. Is this something that can happen easily or really only with some force? Have you had any experience with dents at all on your thin JUC? Do you think this could happen if it was next to a Hermes Clic H? Thank you in advance for your inputs. [emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## schanelbags

Is it normal for the classic JUC new opening mechanism to have 

a clicking sound when you pull it open/close when its locked?
a loose or stiff hinge after you open it?


----------



## hoot

schanelbags said:


> Is it normal for the classic JUC new opening mechanism to have
> 
> a clicking sound when you pull it open/close when its locked?
> a loose or stiff hinge after you open it?


(1) Very normal. There’s a smidgen of room in the locked position so it makes that clicking noise because of movement from (2) a looser hinge.


----------



## jssl1688

schanelbags said:


> Is it normal for the classic JUC new opening mechanism to have
> 
> a clicking sound when you pull it open/close when its locked?
> a loose or stiff hinge after you open it?



Mine only clicks when closing to put it on. Not while it’s locked. 

My hinge is not loose and does not fling open, i’d say it’s smooth/stiff enough when opening and closing. When it’s on it’s very secure.


----------



## hoot

jssl1688 said:


> Mine only clicks when closing to put it on. Not while it’s locked.
> 
> My hinge is not loose and does not fling open, i’d say it’s smooth/stiff enough when opening and closing. When it’s on it’s very secure.


I agree. Mine is very secure when on. I don’t worry about it one bit. I have the newer version and the hinge is smooth and opens easily. I wouldn’t say mine flings open but it’s not stiff either.


----------



## L etoile

schanelbags said:


> Is it normal for the classic JUC new opening mechanism to have
> 
> a clicking sound when you pull it open/close when its locked?
> a loose or stiff hinge after you open it?



Yes, normal and good. The stiff hinge is so that it doesn't fly off of your wrist if it accidentally gets pulled open (i.e. when it gets caught on something).


----------



## bottegavenetaBB

chgoblknazn said:


> Here's a pic of my stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412550


I like your stack - it looks really masculine and very cartier


----------



## SilverBen

My juc in action the past week


----------



## Helloviuviu

Have you guys seen this new JUC earring in real life? Is it good? I want to wear this on my helix piercing


----------



## hoot

Helloviuviu said:


> Have you guys seen this new JUC earring in real life? Is it good? I want to wear this on my helix piercing


Love this! My daughter has been begging me to get a curated ear and I said never! This could change my mind!


----------



## jimmie staton

schanelbags said:


> Is it normal for the classic JUC new opening mechanism to have
> 
> a clicking sound when you pull it open/close when its locked?
> a loose or stiff hinge after you open it?


very normal. 
"J!m"


----------



## Helloviuviu

hoot said:


> Love this! My daughter has been begging me to get a curated ear and I said never! This could change my mind!


 Have you seen this in real life ? It’s sold individually, i think this will be perfect for you daughter


----------



## hoot

Helloviuviu said:


> Have you seen this in real life ? It’s sold individually, i think this will be perfect for you daughter


Not yet. I hope someone posts a modeling shot soon! 

My apologies. I didn’t make myself clear earlier. My daughter has multiple piercings in both ears. She’s been trying to talk me into getting mine pierced in places other than the ear lobe (daith, tragus, etc) like hers.  Not going to happen! Lol!  I’d definitely consider putting this in my second hole though!


----------



## Helloviuviu

hoot said:


> Not yet. I hope someone posts a modeling shot soon!
> 
> My apologies. I didn’t make myself clear earlier. My daughter has multiple piercings in both ears. She’s been trying to talk me into getting mine pierced in places other than the ear lobe (daith, tragus, etc) like hers.  Not going to happen! Lol!  I’d definitely consider putting this in my second hole though!



I will post it here for sure if i got a chance to try them. 

Woww , always jealous with someone that doesn’t have sensitive ear, my ears are extremely sensitive, i used to have 5 piercings and i love it, but i gave up 2 of them because it hurts so bad even after almost a year


----------



## Bagaficianado

The literal and the metaphorical..


----------



## jimmie staton

Bagaficianado said:


> The literal and the metaphorical..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4464518


That's deep... My JUC represents something else all entirely different... don't ask... too embarrassed to tell. lol
"J!m"


----------



## Kindness3

I love my juc too .like other members mine has meaning of TOUGH I am .thank you for letting me share


----------



## hoot

Helloviuviu said:


> Have you guys seen this new JUC earring in real life? Is it good? I want to wear this on my helix piercing


Finally made it to the store to check this out! SA put it in her piercing for this photo. There is a single Love earring as well. I forgot to take a look though.


----------



## Helloviuviu

hoot said:


> Finally made it to the store to check this out! SA put it in her piercing for this photo. There is a single Love earring as well. I forgot to take a look though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4471604



That’s a really cute earring, thanks for the photo  but i think the nail head won’t be that comfortable when i’m sleeping.


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

Apologies if this has been asked before, but does anyone know if Cartier will release a sm/thin JUC with diamonds? I think that would be my dream bracelet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WingNut

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before, but does anyone know if Cartier will release a sm/thin JUC with diamonds? I think that would be my dream bracelet. Thanks in advance.


I asked when I purchased my regular with diamonds, and I was told no.


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

WingNut said:


> I asked when I purchased my regular with diamonds, and I was told no.



Thank you for the info 
That sucks, it would be so beautiful with diamonds. I feel the thin plain JUC is a little too simple for me (I don’t own any other bracelets, so can’t stack) But I can’t afford the regular size. 
 Fingers crossed they release one in the future.


----------



## ani108

You never know, the people working for Cartier in the stores wouldn't know about potential launches until they get briefed by the head office in Paris... who knows what they have in store for us


----------



## inverved

I went into the boutique on Friday to place an order for the JUC Slim Ring in YG and started to develop a fondness for the original size JUC YG Bracelet, as the thin version was just not doing it for me. Such a stunning bracelet! It also helps when the boutique has impeccable service...


----------



## Kindness3

no_1_diva said:


> I went into the boutique on Friday to place an order for the JUC Slim Ring in YG and started to develop a fondness for the original size JUC YG Bracelet, as the thin version was just not doing it for me. Such a stunning bracelet! It also helps when the boutique has impeccable service...


congratulations to you looks amazing on you.


----------



## jimmie staton

no_1_diva said:


> I went into the boutique on Friday to place an order for the JUC Slim Ring in YG and started to develop a fondness for the original size JUC YG Bracelet, as the thin version was just not doing it for me. Such a stunning bracelet! It also helps when the boutique has impeccable service...


Absolutely stunning ! The original size JUC is the right choice. Keep on rocking in the free world !!!
"J!m"


----------



## uhpharm01

no_1_diva said:


> I went into the boutique on Friday to place an order for the JUC Slim Ring in YG and started to develop a fondness for the original size JUC YG Bracelet, as the thin version was just not doing it for me. Such a stunning bracelet! It also helps when the boutique has impeccable service...


I love those two thin diamond bracelets.


----------



## redjellybean

Pair with my old watch


----------



## inverved

Kindness3 said:


> congratulations to you looks amazing on you.





jimmie staton said:


> Absolutely stunning ! The original size JUC is the right choice. Keep on rocking in the free world !!!
> "J!m"



Just to be clear, I didn't buy the bracelet, but was just trying it on for size. I bought the thin JUC ring that day. But thanks for the lovely comments anyway! 




uhpharm01 said:


> I love those two thin diamond bracelets.



Thanks so much!


----------



## bagdivaqueenb

Today’s stack on a sunny morning ☀️


----------



## VandaOrchid

Wondering how everyone who has the new lock mechanism JUC has been faring, as I believe that is all that's available in boutiques now. Any issues with security or the bracelet falling off? I definitely have an active lifestyle and would be paranoid if the mechanism wasn't secure. 

Also, going to Spain soon and thinking of purchasing there. Is it significantly cheaper than the US, and will the VAT back be automatic and easier if I purchase at the airport, or should I just go to the boutique? 

Realize these issues have been discussed before, but am interested in long-term experience with the new mechanism and Europe purchasing prices and rules seem to change all the time. TIA!


----------



## minuit

karly9 said:


> Wondering how everyone who has the new lock mechanism JUC has been faring, as I believe that is all that's available in boutiques now. Any issues with security or the bracelet falling off? I definitely have an active lifestyle and would be paranoid if the mechanism wasn't secure.
> 
> Also, going to Spain soon and thinking of purchasing there. Is it significantly cheaper than the US, and will the VAT back be automatic and easier if I purchase at the airport, or should I just go to the boutique?
> 
> Realize these issues have been discussed before, but am interested in long-term experience with the new mechanism and Europe purchasing prices and rules seem to change all the time. TIA!



I can’t comment on the closure as I haven’t worn one for an extended period yet. However, I have been doing a lot of research on the price of a plain regular JUC bracelet in Europe vs. US and it really depends on what the sales tax is in your state and whether you can buy in an airport.

It’s always better to buy duty free in the airport if you can, but I have no idea about how convenient that would be in Spanish airports. This can vary a lot between airports. I know that it is fairly convenient to buy in Heathrow, as they have personal shopper services for out of terminal clients, but CDG sometimes will not allow you to shop outside your terminal. Not sure what the airport prices are now, but I’m guessing it’s increasing by about the same percentage as the price increase.

Currently, the price before tax in the US is $6800, versus ~$7770 incl. VAT in Europe. After you get VAT back, you would be paying $6800-6900. Then if you declare it at customs on your way home, you may pay a duty of about 5.5%, resulting in a final price of around $7200+. If the tax rate in your state is close to that, I would just buy it in the US as the price is very comparable before tax now, and there is no guarantee you will not have to pay duty. If you opt for CC rather than cash for the VAT refund you may not even receive your refund, as sometimes those are lost or take months. All this being said, I’m buying it in France and claiming a VAT cash refund because my closest store is in NYC where sales tax is 9%.


----------



## VandaOrchid

minuit said:


> I can’t comment on the closure as I haven’t worn one for an extended period yet. However, I have been doing a lot of research on the price of a plain regular JUC bracelet in Europe vs. US and it really depends on what the sales tax is in your state and whether you can buy in an airport.
> 
> It’s always better to buy duty free in the airport if you can, but I have no idea about how convenient that would be in Spanish airports. This can vary a lot between airports. I know that it is fairly convenient to buy in Heathrow, as they have personal shopper services for out of terminal clients, but CDG sometimes will not allow you to shop outside your terminal. Not sure what the airport prices are now, but I’m guessing it’s increasing by about the same percentage as the price increase.
> 
> Currently, the price before tax in the US is $6800, versus ~$7770 incl. VAT in Europe. After you get VAT back, you would be paying $6800-6900. Then if you declare it at customs on your way home, you may pay a duty of about 5.5%, resulting in a final price of around $7200+. If the tax rate in your state is close to that, I would just buy it in the US as the price is very comparable before tax now, and there is no guarantee you will not have to pay duty. If you opt for CC rather than cash for the VAT refund you may not even receive your refund, as sometimes those are lost or take months. All this being said, I’m buying it in France and claiming a VAT cash refund because my closest store is in NYC where sales tax is 9%.



Thanks for your detailed reply. Turns out that it there doesn’t seem to be a Cartier in any of the airports I’ll be passing through, so I’d have to buy at the Boutique in Barcelona or Madrid. Is getting a cash VAT refund fairly straightforward, and how much more time should I allow at the airport to process this?


----------



## minuit

karly9 said:


> Thanks for your detailed reply. Turns out that it there doesn’t seem to be a Cartier in any of the airports I’ll be passing through, so I’d have to buy at the Boutique in Barcelona or Madrid. Is getting a cash VAT refund fairly straightforward, and how much more time should I allow at the airport to process this?



The cash refund involves standing in line a second time after you get your vat forms stamped by customs. You can get your cash back in the form of euros, or in your home currency at a bad exchange rate. Sometimes customs + cash desk can take an extra 2 hours. Since the price is higher in Europe without the VAT refund I would recommend doing this only if you are sure you have enough time to process the refund.


----------



## Greentea

karly9 said:


> Wondering how everyone who has the new lock mechanism JUC has been faring, as I believe that is all that's available in boutiques now. Any issues with security or the bracelet falling off? I definitely have an active lifestyle and would be paranoid if the mechanism wasn't secure.
> 
> Also, going to Spain soon and thinking of purchasing there. Is it significantly cheaper than the US, and will the VAT back be automatic and easier if I purchase at the airport, or should I just go to the boutique?
> 
> Realize these issues have been discussed before, but am interested in long-term experience with the new mechanism and Europe purchasing prices and rules seem to change all the time. TIA!


I have worn mine almost every day for one year and it's holding up perfectly. I just had it cleaned and checked too. I love it so very much. If you buy it in the duty free area it will be easier. I got mine in Italy and had to go through 2 layers of Customs/VAT checks on mine because of the value. LIke I had to actually show the item to get my papers stamped. This took a bit of extra time, but I had it. JUst be mindful.


----------



## Purseonal17

megs0927 said:


> My love is definitely loose fitting size 18 on 15.5 cm wrist. I knew I needed a 17 JUC to stack and was worried that more movement than the “traditional fit” could cause the new mechanism to unintentionally release.


What do you mean by traditional fit? My love is 18 and I tried on the 17 juc but I felt it was too big even thought others said that’s the way it fits. I would like to stack them and I like how they fit at the bottom of wrist directly as opposed to upper on the wrist. Should I get a 16?


----------



## jimmie staton

Purseonal17 said:


> What do you mean by traditional fit? My love is 18 and I tried on the 17 juc but I felt it was too big even thought others said that’s the way it fits. I would like to stack them and I like how they fit at the bottom of wrist directly as opposed to upper on the wrist. Should I get a 16?


It depends on how you want it... snug or loose. I prefer a little loose to have multiple options and the way my wrist is made... a little loose feels and looks better on me. I like to hear my bracelets clang. I have the LOVE and the JUC and they are a little loose. I also have on the same wrist the Yurman Cable Classics and the Tiffany T Block... the Yurman can adjust and the Tiffany pressure closes so where ever it is on my wrist or not, it stays in place and sometimes move, but just a little and doesn't indent my skin, and the Yurman doesn't move...at all... it is like an anchor to help separate each piece to be viewed quite lovely... they are at the bottom of my wrist, while my JUC and Love is at the top. If and when I switch it up or single wear each one (who am I kidding, I'm a stacker to the core and have been for a few decades now) It will work.
"J!m"


----------



## Purseonal17

jimmie staton said:


> It depends on how you want it... snug or loose. I prefer a little loose to have multiple options and the way my wrist is made... a little loose feels and looks better on me. I like to hear my bracelets clang. I have the LOVE and the JUC and they are a little loose. I also have on the same wrist the Yurman Cable Classics and the Tiffany T Block... the Yurman can adjust and the Tiffany pressure closes so where ever it is on my wrist or not, it stays in place and sometimes move, but just a little and doesn't indent my skin, and the Yurman doesn't move...at all... it is like an anchor to help separate each piece to be viewed quite lovely... they are at the bottom of my wrist, while my JUC and Love is at the top. If and when I switch it up or single wear each one (who am I kidding, I'm a stacker to the core and have been for a few decades now) It will work.
> "J!m"


In all honesty I like things to stay in place . So snug is probably better. However I’m thinking the head of the juc would hurt if I go too small. Not sure if the 16 is an option and I don’t live close to a boutique to try on. I usually order online. I was told to go down one size from my love which is what I did but from the pictures I posted you see how it looks


----------



## jimmie staton

Purseonal17 said:


> In all honesty I like things to stay in place . So snug is probably better. However I’m thinking the head of the juc would hurt if I go too small. Not sure if the 16 is an option and I don’t live close to a boutique to try on. I usually order online. I was told to go down one size from my love which is what I did but from the pictures I posted you see how it looks


If it's a snug fit you are going for, then I think you 'nailed' it... pun intended. lol. If you go smaller, you will get the indentation... if you are okay with the indentation, then go smaller. IMO, I think the one you are wearing looks great on you.
"J!m"


----------



## Purseonal17

jimmie staton said:


> If it's a snug fit you are going for, then I think you 'nailed' it... pun intended. lol. If you go smaller, you will get the indentation... if you are okay with the indentation, then go smaller. IMO, I think the one you are wearing looks great on you.
> "J!m"


Thank you!  I wish they cAme in half sizes. Then I wouldn’t be in this dilemma and probably a lot of others too. Sigh....


----------



## jimmie staton

Purseonal17 said:


> Thank you!  I wish they cAme in half sizes. Then I wouldn’t be in this dilemma and probably a lot of others too. Sigh....


I know, right ? ! ?... You're welcome.
"J!m"


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Purseonal17 said:


> What do you mean by traditional fit? My love is 18 and I tried on the 17 juc but I felt it was too big even thought others said that’s the way it fits. I would like to stack them and I like how they fit at the bottom of wrist directly as opposed to upper on the wrist. Should I get a 16?


If you plan on stacking your love size 18 with your JUC you would have to buy a size 17 juc which is equivalent to a size 18 love. This way they will both be the same size and one won’t over lap the other and bang around.


----------



## MBeech

With the new closing system, my bracelet kind of rattles or clicks when it moves up and down my arm. It appears the noise comes from the the "arm" moving up and down inside the nail head socket. Does this happen with anyone elses? Is this defective?


----------



## jimmie staton

MBeech said:


> With the new closing system, my bracelet kind of rattles or clicks when it moves up and down my arm. It appears the noise comes from the the "arm" moving up and down inside the nail head socket. Does this happen with anyone elses? Is this defective?


Doesn't happen to me... I think you should bring it to Cartier for inspection.
"J!m"


----------



## Peony822

Hi everyone, 

I got the JUC small in RG few months ago and absolutely love it but wanted to get some of your opinions if it looks ok just worn alone. Some days I feel like I should stack it with another bracelet (but haven't found the perfect one yet) and other days I feel like it looks good to be worn alone since I have small wrists. Would love any feedback. Thanks!


----------



## N00dle

Peony822 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got the JUC small in RG few months ago and absolutely love it but wanted to get some of your opinions if it looks ok just worn alone. Some days I feel like I should stack it with another bracelet (but haven't found the perfect one yet) and other days I feel like it looks good to be worn alone since I have small wrists. Would love any feedback. Thanks!


I think it looks great! I also wear my small JUC alone sometimes and like the simplicity of it. I think they look nice next to watches too so that might be my next purchase.


----------



## jimmie staton

Peony822 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got the JUC small in RG few months ago and absolutely love it but wanted to get some of your opinions if it looks ok just worn alone. Some days I feel like I should stack it with another bracelet (but haven't found the perfect one yet) and other days I feel like it looks good to be worn alone since I have small wrists. Would love any feedback. Thanks!


It's pretty and perfect right now... other bracelets and watches will find you and you will have lots of fun mixing it up. Wear it with great wealth, health and happiness.
"J!m"


----------



## jayryan

Hey everyone,

I was wondering for the JUC small how the wear and tear has been for everyone? I hear usually that it’s generally good quality but I saw this link on tradesy and the small JUC looks like it’s lost its shaping mechanism and doesn’t hold its form?

https://www.tradesy.com/i/cartier-3...lou-sm-bangle-cuff-size-17-bracelet/25701868/

Not sure if it’s fake since the engraving doesn’t seem to start at/after the nail head like the regular JUC? But yeah just checking to see if anyone has worn their small JUC and noticed it’s not keeping shape. Thanks!!


----------



## Himeko057

jayryan said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I was wondering for the JUC small how the wear and tear has been for everyone? I hear usually that it’s generally good quality but I saw this link on tradesy and the small JUC looks like it’s lost its shaping mechanism and doesn’t hold its form?
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/cartier-3...lou-sm-bangle-cuff-size-17-bracelet/25701868/
> 
> Not sure if it’s fake since the engraving doesn’t seem to start at/after the nail head like the regular JUC? But yeah just checking to see if anyone has worn their small JUC and noticed it’s not keeping shape. Thanks!!



It almost looks like they have the small JUC in the unlocked position (where the nail head crossed over the sharp end). I’ve only had my JUC for about 2 months but I’ve worn it 24/7 since I got it, even when I yoga/Pilates and so far the shape hasn’t changed.


----------



## HermesNovice

Himeko057 said:


> It almost looks like they have the small JUC in the unlocked position (where the nail head crossed over the sharp end). I’ve only had my JUC for about 2 months but I’ve worn it 24/7 since I got it, even when I yoga/Pilates and so far the shape hasn’t changed.


So when you unlock your small JUC, it looks like that?


----------



## Himeko057

HermesNovice said:


> So when you unlock your small JUC, it looks like that?


I’ve never moved my JUC like that but I’ve seen pictures earlier on in this thread.


----------



## HermesNovice

Himeko057 said:


> I’ve never moved my JUC like that but I’ve seen pictures earlier on in this thread.


I have seen it before, too, but I thought it was bent out of shape instead of being unlocked as designed.


----------



## LOYER

Mon Juste Un Clou enfin arrivé.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

HermesNovice said:


> So when you unlock your small JUC, it looks like that?


It’s in the unlock position they just need to flip the pointy part over the nail head


----------



## HermesNovice

lvjunkyxo said:


> It’s in the unlock position they just need to flip the pointy part over the nail head


Thanks for your explanation.  Is the small JUC meant to be worn 24/7?  I will be worried about turning the bracelet every day to lock/unlock.


----------



## Himeko057

HermesNovice said:


> Thanks for your explanation.  Is the small JUC meant to be worn 24/7?  I will be worried about turning the bracelet every day to lock/unlock.



I wear my JUC 24/7. I actually never have my JUC in the unlocked position because I can get it on and off my wrist pretty easily without needing to have it unlocked.


----------



## xdibakarxxdo

This post is just for fun. Can I just get a few likes to prove to my gf it looks good on my darker skin too compared to fair skin. She says white gold is better for fair skin but i saved and spent too much money to agree with her. The model picture is stock photo. Appreciate all likes


----------



## hoot

MBeech said:


> With the new closing system, my bracelet kind of rattles or clicks when it moves up and down my arm. It appears the noise comes from the the "arm" moving up and down inside the nail head socket. Does this happen with anyone elses? Is this defective?


Very normal for a click sound. Not defective.


----------



## lucydee

Peony822 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got the JUC small in RG few months ago and absolutely love it but wanted to get some of your opinions if it looks ok just worn alone. Some days I feel like I should stack it with another bracelet (but haven't found the perfect one yet) and other days I feel like it looks good to be worn alone since I have small wrists. Would love any feedback. Thanks!


Hi,
I think it looks  great  alone on your wrist. I too wear mine alone too. In my opinion  this bracelet  doesn't  need a distraction  of any other. It's classic!


----------



## Canadianchick

jayryan said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I was wondering for the JUC small how the wear and tear has been for everyone? I hear usually that it’s generally good quality but I saw this link on tradesy and the small JUC looks like it’s lost its shaping mechanism and doesn’t hold its form?
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/cartier-3...lou-sm-bangle-cuff-size-17-bracelet/25701868/
> 
> Not sure if it’s fake since the engraving doesn’t seem to start at/after the nail head like the regular JUC? But yeah just checking to see if anyone has worn their small JUC and noticed it’s not keeping shape. Thanks!!



I have worn mine consistently since October. And it has head up perfectly. I clean and work out with it on and it’s fine. Only issue is that it’s gotten caught on a sweater twice.


----------



## jayryan

Canadianchick said:


> I have worn mine consistently since October. And it has head up perfectly. I clean and work out with it on and it’s fine. Only issue is that it’s gotten caught on a sweater twice.



 Ohh thanks to you and @Himeko057 for your responses. I think i'm just gonna have to buy one soon then


----------



## Himeko057

jayryan said:


> Ohh thanks to you and @Himeko057 for your responses. I think i'm just gonna have to buy one soon then



Please share with us if you do end up buying one! It’s a really beautiful bracelet.


----------



## chanelbee23

Peony822 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got the JUC small in RG few months ago and absolutely love it but wanted to get some of your opinions if it looks ok just worn alone. Some days I feel like I should stack it with another bracelet (but haven't found the perfect one yet) and other days I feel like it looks good to be worn alone since I have small wrists. Would love any feedback. Thanks!


gorgeous!


----------



## Queenk2

I’m looking to,purchase this bracelet in white gold with diamonds . It lists for 12,500 here in the US. I’m traveling to Australia, New Zealand, with stop overs in Doha and Tokyo. Any suggestions where I could get this cheaper? I welcome any suggestions!This forum has helped me tremendously in the past!


----------



## Bagaficianado

Gold Rolex Daytona and Cartier...match made in heaven❤


----------



## Gal4Dior

Been stacking my two loves, JUC and diamond tennis bracelet with my BB, but I only snapped photos recently while trying on some Hermes time pieces. I love stacking, it’s just been so hot lately that my wrists have been swelling and it’s become uncomfortable. Waiting for it too cool down and I will be stacking again!


----------



## Kindness3

LVSistinaMM said:


> Been stacking my two loves, JUC and diamond tennis bracelet with my BB, but I only snapped photos recently while trying on some Hermes time pieces. I love stacking, it’s just been so hot lately that my wrists have been swelling and it’s become uncomfortable. Waiting for it too cool down and I will be stacking again!


Absolutely stunning look


----------



## WingNut

Bagaficianado said:


> Gold Rolex Daytona and Cartier...match made in heaven❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4518418


Beautiful combo! We have similar tastes (my Daytona is Gold + SS)


----------



## WingNut

LVSistinaMM said:


> Been stacking my two loves, JUC and diamond tennis bracelet with my BB, but I only snapped photos recently while trying on some Hermes time pieces. I love stacking, it’s just been so hot lately that my wrists have been swelling and it’s become uncomfortable. Waiting for it too cool down and I will be stacking again!


Wow...I LOVE the stack with the light croc strap!


----------



## Daystar

Hello! I’m size 15 in love so wondering if anyone has experience wearing same size thin JUC? Have you stacked it or will JUC slide over the love in this case? Wish they made a smaller JUC! Thanks


----------



## VCA21

Bagaficianado said:


> Gold Rolex Daytona and Cartier...match made in heaven❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4518418


Beautiful together! Do you wear them like this all the time?


----------



## VCA21

I have tried to wear like this, but I felt like I need something in between


----------



## Bagaficianado

Thank you so much! Yes I usually stack them together or one on each arm occasionally.


----------



## Bagaficianado

WingNut said:


> Beautiful combo! We have similar tastes (my Daytona is Gold + SS)


Thank you so much! I always wanted this combo❤


----------



## Bagaficianado

VCA21 said:


> Beautiful together! Do you wear them like this all the time?


 Thank you so much and yes I love them together either stacked or one on each arm. I bought both peices specifically to marry them ❤


----------



## redcoal

Hello everyone, I just got juste un clou bracelet size 16 as a birthday gift, however I don't know if I should change it for the 15. What do you think? My wrist measures 14.3 cm. And I have a love in size 17.


----------



## WingNut

redcoal said:


> Hello everyone, I just got juste un clou bracelet size 16 as a birthday gift, however I don't know if I should change it for the 15. What do you think? My wrist measures 14.3 cm. And I have a love in size 17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4537805
> View attachment 4537806
> View attachment 4537807


That is similar to how mine fits. Size 16 JUC = Size 17 Love.


----------



## ani108

redcoal said:


> Hello everyone, I just got juste un clou bracelet size 16 as a birthday gift, however I don't know if I should change it for the 15. What do you think? My wrist measures 14.3 cm. And I have a love in size 17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4537805
> View attachment 4537806
> View attachment 4537807



I'd suggest trying one size down and bringing your love with you when you do to see how they fit together if you plan on wearing both on the same wrist - it does look slightly larger than the recommended fit.


----------



## VandaOrchid

So excited to bring home a companion for my pave small love! Was originally thinking the new thin JUC but glad I went with the original diamond version to give a little size variety. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## U877035

LVSistinaMM said:


> Been stacking my two loves, JUC and diamond tennis bracelet with my BB, but I only snapped photos recently while trying on some Hermes time pieces. I love stacking, it’s just been so hot lately that my wrists have been swelling and it’s become uncomfortable. Waiting for it too cool down and I will be stacking again!




Hi! Love your stack! Can you please post a pic of only your 2 love bracelets! I currently have a WG and am thinking about adding a YG. TIA


----------



## Gal4Dior

U877035 said:


> Hi! Love your stack! Can you please post a pic of only your 2 love bracelets! I currently have a WG and am thinking about adding a YG. TIA


I have some old photos that shows the stack together. I think it looks lovely together!


----------



## Gal4Dior

U877035 said:


> Hi! Love your stack! Can you please post a pic of only your 2 love bracelets! I currently have a WG and am thinking about adding a YG. TIA



Here’s another one I found...


----------



## U877035

LVSistinaMM said:


> I have some old photos that shows the stack together. I think it looks lovely together!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4540375




Thank you so much! Everything about this picture is amazing!


----------



## Gal4Dior

U877035 said:


> Thank you so much! Everything about this picture is amazing!


Thank you! Yes


----------



## Rhl2987

LVSistinaMM said:


> I have some old photos that shows the stack together. I think it looks lovely together!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4540375


I love everything you’re wearing in this picture!


----------



## cutetoby

My stack of the day~~~


----------



## Gal4Dior

Rhl2987 said:


> I love everything you’re wearing in this picture!


 thanks so much!!


----------



## Gal4Dior

.


----------



## Charlottemaietto

Will someone help me authenticate my JUC? I bought it on eBay after a major personal achievement as a present to myself but I’m nervous now.


----------



## MamaOfA

no_1_diva said:


> I went into the boutique on Friday to place an order for the JUC Slim Ring in YG and started to develop a fondness for the original size JUC YG Bracelet, as the thin version was just not doing it for me. Such a stunning bracelet! It also helps when the boutique has impeccable service...


Love your stack! The original JUC looks great on you! Where did you get your 2 diamond bracelets, if you don’t mind me asking. It’s to die for!


----------



## Dimple

How far up towards your arm does your JUC sit? I'm trying to decide what size to get? I can't tell whether the measurements on the Cartier website is for the inner circumference or the outer


----------



## Bee-licious

Charlottemaietto said:


> Will someone help me authenticate my JUC? I bought it on eBay after a major personal achievement as a present to myself but I’m nervous now.


This isn’t the right thread to do it in.


----------



## Yinb

fawnhagh said:


> Got the new thin JUC bracelet in pink gold last weekend. Stack it with my thin love in white gold and pink gold. Have been wearing these pretty babies 24/7 so far even to the gym! Big love [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192315


Could u please tell me the size of your bracelets? Thanks


----------



## uhpharm01

Is this a heavy bracelet?


----------



## littlewhitebear

My new JUC in white gold! I have a small wrist measuring 15.5 cm. I could've went with either a size 15 but I decided I wanted to layer it with my watch and went with the 16.


----------



## NurseAnn

no_1_diva said:


> I went into the boutique on Friday to place an order for the JUC Slim Ring in YG and started to develop a fondness for the original size JUC YG Bracelet, as the thin version was just not doing it for me. Such a stunning bracelet! It also helps when the boutique has impeccable service...



Your stack is the stuff of dreams!  Could you please share where you purchased your diamond bracelets?  They add the perfect amount of sparkle!


----------



## Dimple

Does anyone find the juste un clous abit bulky or annoying to wear every day? How does it compare to the classic love? Not sure if I should get it or get something like vca instead


----------



## missyb

I wear a PG diamond juc and a YG 4 diamond love everyday for the past few years and I forget they are even on anymore. I wear them 24/7


----------



## megs0927

The only bulky part of the bracelet is the nail head.  I sold mine and debated not purchasing another but I think it stacks perfectly with the love compared to other bracelets. Ended up buying it again bc I really missed it


----------



## marzipanchen

Hi, I have a regular size JUC which I wear stacked with a regular size LOVE bracelet. Actually, I wear it every day and only take it off at night. To be honest, I find the JUC easier to wear than the love because of its round diameter,  while the band-like LOVE feels a bit less comfortable due to its harder edges.
All in all, I like the size and the weight and I don't find it disturbing or "too much", but then again my overall dress style is rather minimal, not a lot of color, patterns, frills.... Maybe then it could be a bit much for my taste. Now the LOVE and JUC are my standout pieces and can shine without being in competition with anything else.
HTH.



Dimple said:


> Does anyone find the juste un clous abit bulky or annoying to wear every day? How does it compare to the classic love? Not sure if I should get it or get something like vca instead


----------



## Dimple

Thank you all, very helpful!


----------



## jimmie staton

Dimple said:


> Does anyone find the juste un clous abit bulky or annoying to wear every day? How does it compare to the classic love? Not sure if I should get it or get something like vca instead


I do both and add others. Get both and add others.
"J!m"


----------



## marzipanchen

@jimmie staton 
LOL!!! you are SUCH an enabler!


----------



## Dimple

marzipanchen said:


> @jimmie staton
> LOL!!! you are SUCH an enabler!


Lol he is isn't he!? I've been reading the thread and cartier in general and lots of enabling from Jimmie but also lots of helpful advice


----------



## jimmie staton

marzipanchen said:


> @jimmie staton
> LOL!!! you are SUCH an enabler!


Guilty as charged Marzipanchen. To know me is to love me... lol. Everyone needs that one friend to convince them to do a particular thing that deep down inside, they know they always wanted to do anyway... they just need some encouragement and someone to blame it on.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Dimple said:


> Lol he is isn't he!? I've been reading the thread and cartier in general and lots of enabling from Jimmie but also lots of helpful advice


Aw shucks... Happy to be of service. "Jimmie's Free Luxury Enabling Service... may I take your order ?"
"J!m"


----------



## marzipanchen

jimmie staton said:


> Aw shucks... Happy to be of service. "Jimmie's Free Luxury Enabling Service... may I take your order ?"
> "J!m"


you're just hilarious @jimmie staton ! so true though. in real life, I am very often "that" person enabling others.


----------



## jimmie staton

marzipanchen said:


> you're just hilarious @jimmie staton ! so true though. in real life, I am very often "that" person enabling others.


I guess it takes one to know one ! You and I are alike... we only nudge them to do what it is in their heart's desire to do... it's only in our nature to nurture naturally. lol
"J!m"


----------



## sparklywacky

How secure is the juste when worn? I’m worried that I might lose it while wearing it.


----------



## Violet Bleu

sparklywacky said:


> How secure is the juste when worn? I’m worried that I might lose it while wearing it.


It’s really secure! I sleep and shower with mine and haven’t had any issues.


----------



## mrsinsyder

sparklywacky said:


> How secure is the juste when worn? I’m worried that I might lose it while wearing it.


Mine has only popped off once or twice when I catch my wrist bending in a weird place. I've worn in 24/7 with no issue really.


----------



## gaplife

LVSistinaMM said:


> I have some old photos that shows the stack together. I think it looks lovely together!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4540375



I'm obsessed with the ring on your index finger! Are these diamonds? Where did you get it from? Thanks!


----------



## Gal4Dior

gaplife said:


> I'm obsessed with the ring on your index finger! Are these diamonds? Where did you get it from? Thanks!


Thank you! Yes, those are diamond. It’s a Maison Birks Splash ring. I have it in RG in the photo. I liked it so much, I purchased the WG and YG to stack.


----------



## evietiger

Joining the club, finally!


----------



## jimmie staton

evietiger said:


> Joining the club, finally!


Welcome... and you've joined in a magnificent way ! Great choice.
"J!m"


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Joining the club with the slim juc in yellow gold. Never think I would like the juc but now I’m completely smitten!


----------



## rulebabe

Joining the club with my juc. I wanted the love bracelet for a long time but decided to get this first.


----------



## jimmie staton

rulebabe said:


> Joining the club with my juc. I wanted the love bracelet for a long time but decided to get this first.


Awesome ! A really good look on you. Enjoy.
"J!m"


----------



## supafly

Hi! I hope someone can help me out! I got my JUC a little bit over a year ago and one day it suddenly started falling off my wrist; therefore, I took it off and took it to the Rodeo Drive Boutique and when I was explaining to the lady was happening, another customer came to the nextdoor salesperson and objected the same problem!! she also said she had already sent it to NYC and kept falling off! I sent mine to NYC, got it back about two weeks ago, and this morning already fell off my wrist twice. I find it odd that two people at the same time were complaining about the same problem in the same boutique!  I have been reading and apparently the new closing mechanism changed and has defects! I spoke to a person that has a 2013 JUC and says she can barely take it off!! I wish!!


----------



## supafly

Himeko057 said:


> I wear my JUC 24/7. I actually never have my JUC in the unlocked position because I can get it on and off my wrist pretty easily without needing to have it unlocked.


What year is your JUC from? Mine does not have a lock position and keeps falling off my wrist! I bought mine in June 2018 and just sent it to NY for repair and keeps falling off


----------



## LVis

Kindness3 said:


> I brought mine in for service, I was told it's better to keep on verse taking on and off because the hinge gets lose ,apparently there's tiny screw inside the hinge over time it becomes lose when u take off and on,which I wasn't aware of ,so they had to replace mine ,thank goodness it was covered when I get it back in not taking it off , ,but love the old version


Hi Kindness.. How many months have you had your JUC bracelet when the botique had it replaced? Correct me if I’m wrong, so you had it replaced because its hinge was loose? They did not do a repair?


----------



## AmFo5

supafly said:


> What year is your JUC from? Mine does not have a lock position and keeps falling off my wrist! I bought mine in June 2018 and just sent it to NY for repair and keeps falling off



Do you what Version you have?  I have V1 and it just started falling off.  Cartier is suggesting I replace with V2 and I'm super concerned about switching and may just have them repair.


----------



## am3070

rulebabe said:


> Joining the club with my juc. I wanted the love bracelet for a long time but decided to get this first.



Also joining the club...I blame this forum for my purchases . More of a yellow gold girl but for some reason the white gold with diamonds called out to me more! Thanks for all the sizing and info help on this thread.


----------



## LVis

Does anyone own this bracelet? Pleas post pics if you do..


----------



## Luv n bags

My RG JUC


----------



## hiyoa

Elegantlytwist said:


> Joining the club with the slim juc in yellow gold. Never think I would like the juc but now I’m completely smitten!


Hi, I love your stacks, just a quick question, did you purchase your slim juc in the same size as your love bracelet?  I just purchased one and I chose it in the same size as my love bracelet since I will be wearing both bracelets with my Apple Watch.  Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## hiyoa

jimmie staton said:


> It's pretty and perfect right now... other bracelets and watches will find you and you will have lots of fun mixing it up. Wear it with great wealth, health and happiness.
> "J!m"


Hi Jimmie, I read a few of your replies and found that they have been very informative.  I just purchased a small clou bracelet wanting to stack it with my love bracelet and Apple Watch. I chose it in the same size as my love bracelet and intended to wear in the order of Apple Watch, love bracelet, and the clou bracelet.  I wanted to know your feedback to see if I picked the right size for my small clou, would you please advise?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

hiyoa said:


> Hi, I love your stacks, just a quick question, did you purchase your slim juc in the same size as your love bracelet?  I just purchased one and I chose it in the same size as my love bracelet since I will be wearing both bracelets with my Apple Watch.  Thank you for letting me know.



hi there! Thank you! Yes I did purchase both in the same size. Initially I was worried that the juc would be sized differently from love- but it all worked out perfectly. Hope you’re enjoying both bracelets!


----------



## hiyoa

Elegantlytwist said:


> hi there! Thank you! Yes I did purchase both in the same size. Initially I was worried that the juc would be sized differently from love- but it all worked out perfectly. Hope you’re enjoying both bracelets!


Thank you for your prompt response!


----------



## jimmie staton

hiyoa said:


> Hi Jimmie, I read a few of your replies and found that they have been very informative.  I just purchased a small clou bracelet wanting to stack it with my love bracelet and Apple Watch. I chose it in the same size as my love bracelet and intended to wear in the order of Apple Watch, love bracelet, and the clou bracelet.  I wanted to know your feedback to see if I picked the right size for my small clou, would you please advise?  Thank you in advance!


Hello Hiyoa, Thank you for the kindest of words and glad that my replies been informative to and for you. I think you've made the right and smart choice (s). You can have fun with the placement of your items, JUC on top, Apple Watch in the middle, Love on the bottom or any variation and combination you desire. Let's see some pictures of how ya stackin' !
"J!m"


----------



## catmdl

Thin just in clou in yellow gold - my first piece of Cartier jewelry (I also have a tank francais). I don’t plan on ever taking it off! I chose the just un clou over the love because I saved up and bought it with my own money, and whenever I look at it the nail reminds me of how hard work can pay off ❤️


----------



## hiyoa

jimmie staton said:


> Hello Hiyoa, Thank you for the kindest of words and glad that my replies been informative to and for you. I think you've made the right and smart choice (s). You can have fun with the placement of your items, JUC on top, Apple Watch in the middle, Love on the bottom or any variation and combination you desire. Let's see some pictures of how ya stackin' !
> "J!m"


Hi Jimmie,
Thank you very much for your reply! I work in the office with a few judgmental folks, hence the order of how I wear my stack, I wear long sleeves year round to cover it.


----------



## hiyoa

jimmie staton said:


> Hello Hiyoa, Thank you for the kindest of words and glad that my replies been informative to and for you. I think you've made the right and smart choice (s). You can have fun with the placement of your items, JUC on top, Apple Watch in the middle, Love on the bottom or any variation and combination you desire. Let's see some pictures of how ya stackin' !
> "J!m"


Hi Jimmie,
Thank you very much for your reply, maybe I’ll take a pic after the holiday.


----------



## jimmie staton

hiyoa said:


> Hi Jimmie,
> Thank you very much for your reply, maybe I’ll take a pic after the holiday.


Splendid.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

hiyoa said:


> Hi Jimmie,
> Thank you very much for your reply! I work in the office with a few judgmental folks, hence the order of how I wear my stack, I wear long sleeves year round to cover it.


So sad and so sorry to hear that. It's tricky wearing your wears around people that are unfulfilled. Having to justify your existence and the explaining of yourself and your choices, the entitled expectancy from others, just to criticize, judge and gossip about you. It's bad for me, a man... a straight man at that, so I truly feel your pain.  I love luxury items and love wearing them, and I've come the realization that everything one does, whether it's wearing luxury, giving a dollar or thousands to a person needs it, saying "GOD Bless you" when someone sneezes or anything in between, we do it for ourselves in the hopes that others can benefit from it. So, knowingly do it for yourself, if others benefit from enjoying your collection, aspiration from your collection or just envy you for your collection... you've done what makes you happy. You are responsible for your own happiness... and from your collection you are quite responsible of loving yourself to that happy place. Live long and stack on !, 
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

catmdl said:


> Thin just in clou in yellow gold - my first piece of Cartier jewelry (I also have a tank francais). I don’t plan on ever taking it off! I chose the just un clou over the love because I saved up and bought it with my own money, and whenever I look at it the nail reminds me of how hard work can pay off ❤️


I'm so proud of you Catmdl.
"J!m"


----------



## Mcwatson1

Where would be the best site to sell this? I don’t wear it much, so would like someone else to enjoy it. Thanks.


----------



## HelloSunshinez

I purchased my JUC bracelet few months back and already regretted not getting the diamond one. Should I sell and buy the diamond one knowing that Id lost a couple of thousand dollars? Is it worth it? If not, having a tennis bracelet or row of diamond bangle between JUC and Love would work? Please  help me choose between Diamond and Original. Need your opinion!!


----------



## diamondsfrost

Fashionphile or 1stdibs or yoogis, but they'll take a cut. Ebay but you risk shady buyers... Good luck!


----------



## jimmie staton

HelloSunshinez said:


> I purchased my JUC bracelet few months back and already regretted not getting the diamond one. Should I sell and buy the diamond one knowing that Id lost a couple of thousand dollars? Is it worth it? If not, having a tennis bracelet or row of diamond bangle between JUC and Love would work? Please  help me choose between Diamond and Original. Need your opinion!!


I think it's awesome as is. If you really must have the diamond JUC, then do it... either way, the JUC is awesome.
"J!m"


----------



## missie1

Mcwatson1 said:


> Where would be the best site to sell this? I don’t wear it much, so would like someone else to enjoy it. Thanks.


Brillance Jewels


----------



## goldengirl123

HelloSunshinez said:


> I purchased my JUC bracelet few months back and already regretted not getting the diamond one. Should I sell and buy the diamond one knowing that Id lost a couple of thousand dollars? Is it worth it? If not, having a tennis bracelet or row of diamond bangle between JUC and Love would work? Please  help me choose between Diamond and Original. Need your opinion!!



I think the plain JUC is beautiful (but I’m biased, that’s the one I have). One lesson I’ve learned the hard way - if your heart is set on something, don’t settle.  You’ll only regret it. If your heart is set on the diamond JUC, I’d sell the plain one and get the one you really want.


----------



## HelloSunshinez

goldengirl123 said:


> I think the plain JUC is beautiful (but I’m biased, that’s the one I have). One lesson I’ve learned the hard way - if your heart is set on something, don’t settle.  You’ll only regret it. If your heart is set on the diamond JUC, I’d sell the plain one and get the one you really want.



I think it my turn to learn it hard way [emoji80][emoji80][emoji80] I am already sold on diamond version after reviewing photos here hahaha


----------



## HelloSunshinez

Here is my RG JUC ring in sm version. Love it so much Its small but a notable piece in my opinion
It takes turns and worn it in my index, middle finger and thumb.


----------



## inch

Picked up this today! 

First pic on its own and second stacked with my WG Love bracelet.


----------



## cindy05

HelloSunshinez said:


> I purchased my JUC bracelet few months back and already regretted not getting the diamond one. Should I sell and buy the diamond one knowing that Id lost a couple of thousand dollars? Is it worth it? If not, having a tennis bracelet or row of diamond bangle between JUC and Love would work? Please  help me choose between Diamond and Original. Need your opinion!!


I think the plain JUC looks great on you. I am biased as I also have the plain and prefer the plain to the diamonds for everyday wear. I wouldn't sell and lose the money on the sale. I would just save up for the diamond one for the future.


----------



## Ines77

HelloSunshinez said:


> I purchased my JUC bracelet few months back and already regretted not getting the diamond one. Should I sell and buy the diamond one knowing that Id lost a couple of thousand dollars? Is it worth it? If not, having a tennis bracelet or row of diamond bangle between JUC and Love would work? Please  help me choose between Diamond and Original. Need your opinion!!


Why did you choose the plain one? Because I went to Cartier a few times and tried both. I love diamonds but every time I liked the plain one. The design is so beautiful that the diamonds hide the design. I am still not sure if I made the right the decision, but in the store I was sure every time I tried both. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## HelloSunshinez

Ines77 said:


> Why did you choose the plain one? Because I went to Cartier a few times and tried both. I love diamonds but every time I liked the plain one. The design is so beautiful that the diamonds hide the design. I am still not sure if I made the right the decision, but in the store I was sure every time I tried both. Sometimes less is more.



Like you said I thought the plain one w/o diamonds is beautiful enough and could not justify the price difference when I tried numerous times at the store. But as I wear it more I am more wanting blingy effects that diamonds give.


----------



## Dancing Pandas

@HelloSunshinez if you take cost out of the equation, which would you purchase? 

I personally prefer diamonds so I didn't want to settle for without diamonds. I've done this before and settled for the cheaper chanel and end up selling (and losing money) and then getting the bag I wanted. I paid more in the end from the initial bag.

My point is don't settle for something you don't absolutely love. Wait abit more, sell some things to buy what you love


----------



## Chivis

@HelloSunshinez what a stunning collection! It looks amazing on you. Stunning VCA Guilloche and Rolex I personally prefer the plain JUC, i feel the diamonds make it look like it could be a custom jewlery piece. I just dont feel they go well with the raw look of the design. If you want bling how about saving up for a thin pave love? The diamonds on the Love look very pretty. Whatever you choose is stunning


----------



## taya19

HelloSunshinez said:


> View attachment 4618650
> View attachment 4618651
> 
> 
> Here is my RG JUC ring in sm version. Love it so much Its small but a notable piece in my opinion
> It takes turns and worn it in my index, middle finger and thumb.


Hello, what size is your watch?  It's beautiful on its own.


----------



## HelloSunshinez

taya19 said:


> Hello, what size is your watch?  It's beautiful on its own.



Its size 28 Hope this helps!


----------



## taya19

HelloSunshinez said:


> Its size 28 Hope this helps!


You must have a very small wrist. Mine is 28 as well.


----------



## seikow

Join JUC Club finally


----------



## MamaOfA

seikow said:


> Join JUC Club finally


Congrats! looks amazing!!  So envious. Can I ask you what size is your wrist and what size are your bracelets? I love the way they fit!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

^Seconded, they look gorgeous! I am debating buying an SM diamond Love or SM JUC in YG for my 40th in March, currently have two cuffs in YG and WG/diamond. I sometimes stack them together but thinking about wearing the WG/diamond cuff with my watch on my left wrist and then the YG cuff with the SM diamond Love or JUC on my right wrist as I do prefer all YG together. This is exactly how I envisioned them looking! I wish I could buy both!


----------



## seikow

MamaOfA said:


> Congrats! looks amazing!!  So envious. Can I ask you what size is your wrist and what size are your bracelets? I love the way they fit!


Thank you very much! My love size in 17 and JUC in 16


----------



## seikow

Onebagtoomany said:


> ^Seconded, they look gorgeous! I am debating buying an SM diamond Love or SM JUC in YG for my 40th in March, currently have two cuffs in YG and WG/diamond. I sometimes stack them together but thinking about wearing the WG/diamond cuff with my watch on my left wrist and then the YG cuff with the SM diamond Love or JUC on my right wrist as I do prefer all YG together. This is exactly how I envisioned them looking! I wish I could buy both!


Thank you very much! Awaiting your combo very soon


----------



## bsprout

Size 16, white gold


----------



## MamaOfA

bsprout said:


> View attachment 4628855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size 16, white gold


Wow she’s a beauty


----------



## bsprout

MamaOfA said:


> Wow she’s a beauty


Thank you


----------



## cindy05

hiyoa said:


> Thank you for your prompt response!


Hi,  if you want the JUC to fit the same as your love, you actually have to size down 1 size. For instance, I have a size 19 love. I wanted my JUC to be the same size fit-wise and they recommended that I get the size 18 in JUC since it runs larger than the love.


----------



## hiyoa

cindy05 said:


> Hi,  if you want the JUC to fit the same as your love, you actually have to size down 1 size. For instance, I have a size 19 love. I wanted my JUC to be the same size fit-wise and they recommended that I get the size 18 in JUC since it runs larger than the love.


Hi Cindy,
Happy New Year.  Thank you for your reply.  I actually went back to the store and retry on size 16; however, based on the order of where I wear my watch, love bracelet, and JUC, the size 16 was a bit snug.  When I tried on size 16 and tried to bend my wrist, it was kind of uncomfortable.  I also did not want to have the potential of breaking it, thus I am sticking to size 17.  Thank you again and have a great weekend.


----------



## Greentea

cindy05 said:


> Hi,  if you want the JUC to fit the same as your love, you actually have to size down 1 size. For instance, I have a size 19 love. I wanted my JUC to be the same size fit-wise and they recommended that I get the size 18 in JUC since it runs larger than the love.


Ditto - 17 love, 16 JUC


----------



## SMS_305

Hi - Has anyone purchased a JUC in Spain recently? I’m going to Madrid in June and I’m trying to figure out how much it’ll cost for a JUC with the VAT refund etc. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mirartista

Hi there! I’m going to purchase a new thin JUC but can’t decide should I wear it on my left hand with my white watches or on my right - with my YG LOVE. Well - I’ve already purchased my new JUC ring! So happy!


----------



## missisa07

Mirartista said:


> Hi there! I’m going to purchase a new thin JUC but can’t decide should I wear it on my left hand with my white watches or on my right - with my YG LOVE. Well - I’ve already purchased my new JUC ring! So happy!


I prefer it with the Love


----------



## goldengirl123

Mirartista said:


> Hi there! I’m going to purchase a new thin JUC but can’t decide should I wear it on my left hand with my white watches or on my right - with my YG LOVE. Well - I’ve already purchased my new JUC ring! So happy!



Total personal preference.  I wear mine on my right wrist with my LOVE.


----------



## BlingItOn

Mirartista said:


> Hi there! I’m going to purchase a new thin JUC but can’t decide should I wear it on my left hand with my white watches or on my right - with my YG LOVE. Well - I’ve already purchased my new JUC ring! So happy!


Definitely better with the Love! Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## am3070

Does anyone here own a love bracelet that is two sizes larger than their JUC? IE a size 16 JUC and an 18 Love? I tried on a Love bracelet that was of equivalent size as my JUC and just preferred a looser fit on the LOVE.  Would that look weird with a smaller JUC? thanks!


----------



## zazou

am3070 said:


> Does anyone here own a love bracelet that is two sizes larger than their JUC? IE a size 16 JUC and an 18 Love? I tried on a Love bracelet that was of equivalent size as my JUC and just preferred a looser fit on the LOVE.  Would that look weird with a smaller JUC? thanks!


I have. Love 20, JUC 18 in the photo. Looks normal but Love can overlap smaller Juc. I also have 19 Juc that wears better with 20 Love as both have matching diameters.


----------



## am3070

zazou said:


> I have. Love 20, JUC 18 in the photo. Looks normal but Love can overlap smaller Juc. I also have 19 Juc that wears better with 20 Love as both have matching diameters.


Beautiful! Super helpful thank you.


----------



## gyang333

Hi all,

I recently got the JUC SM. I thought the SM was a bit more low key and would be more versatile when dressing more business-casual (sport coat) or casual and I liked the simplicity of the method to take on or off. I have a nearly 16cm wrist and got an 18 because the 17 was hard to put on/take off.








But I felt that it was a too loose and didn't love that it felt so flimsy.

I figured I would prefer a more snug fit and would have to get the regular JUC instead of the SM to make it work. It arrived today and it's quite the upgrade! It just feels so solid and substantial and I much prefer the fit of the 17, though it's hard to put it on without getting my skin caught in the hinge (already cut myself, ouch!).  I also think that the proportions of the regular look better than the SM, somehow it just looks a bit off to my eyes when it got scaled down. 





I also opted for PG instead of YG as I have some Montblanc pens that have PG accents.




I was curious as to the weight difference as I noticed just how hefty the regular felt. Found a digital scale at work and weighed them.










I find it interesting that the SM weighs less than 1/3 but costs about 45% of the regular (not even factoring the weight of the wire in the SM).


----------



## missisa07

gyang333 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently got the JUC SM. I thought the SM was a bit more low key and would be more versatile when dressing more business-casual (sport coat) or casual and I liked the simplicity of the method to take on or off. I have a nearly 16cm wrist and got an 18 because the 17 was hard to put on/take off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I felt that it was a too loose and didn't love that it felt so flimsy.
> 
> I figured I would prefer a more snug fit and would have to get the regular JUC instead of the SM to make it work. It arrived today and it's quite the upgrade! It just feels so solid and substantial and I much prefer the fit of the 17, though it's hard to put it on without getting my skin caught in the hinge (already cut myself, ouch!).  I also think that the proportions of the regular look better than the SM, somehow it just looks a bit off to my eyes when it got scaled down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also opted for PG instead of YG as I have some Montblanc pens that have PG accents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious as to the weight difference as I noticed just how hefty the regular felt. Found a digital scale at work and weighed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that the SM weighs less than 1/3 but costs about 45% of the regular (not even factoring the weight of the wire in the SM).


Great choice!  I have the regular sized JUC as well, and it is much more sturdy and has much more presence than the thin version.  I have a wire Tiffany bangle (the Tiffany T with diamonds), and I would NOT purchase another flexible wire bracelet ever again--regardless of brand.  Flimsy and light (which I guess some people might like for lifestyle reasons), but easy to bend out of shape.


----------



## Chivis

Did i read montblanc pens? I am in love with fountain pens at the moment. Amazing choice of JUC





gyang333 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> gyang333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I recently got the JUC SM. I thought the SM was a bit more low key and would be more versatile when dressing more business-casual (sport coat) or casual and I liked the simplicity of the method to take on or off. I have a nearly 16cm wrist and got an 18 because the 17 was hard to put on/take off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I felt that it was a too loose and didn't love that it felt so flimsy.
> 
> I figured I would prefer a more snug fit and would have to get the regular JUC instead of the SM to make it work. It arrived today and it's quite the upgrade! It just feels so solid and substantial and I much prefer the fit of the 17, though it's hard to put it on without getting my skin caught in the hinge (already cut myself, ouch!).  I also think that the proportions of the regular look better than the SM, somehow it just looks a bit off to my eyes when it got scaled down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also opted for PG instead of YG as I have some Montblanc pens that have PG accents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious as to the weight difference as I noticed just how hefty the regular felt. Found a digital scale at work and weighed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that the SM weighs less than 1/3 but costs about 45% of the regular (not even factoring the weight of the wire in the SM).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently got the JUC SM. I thought the SM was a bit more low key and would be more versatile when dressing more business-casual (sport coat) or casual and I liked the simplicity of the method to take on or off. I have a nearly 16cm wrist and got an 18 because the 17 was hard to put on/take off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I felt that it was a too loose and didn't love that it felt so flimsy.
> 
> I figured I would prefer a more snug fit and would have to get the regular JUC instead of the SM to make it work. It arrived today and it's quite the upgrade! It just feels so solid and substantial and I much prefer the fit of the 17, though it's hard to put it on without getting my skin caught in the hinge (already cut myself, ouch!).  I also think that the proportions of the regular look better than the SM, somehow it just looks a bit off to my eyes when it got scaled down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also opted for PG instead of YG as I have some Montblanc pens that have PG accents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious as to the weight difference as I noticed just how hefty the regular felt. Found a digital scale at work and weighed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that the SM weighs less than 1/3 but costs about 45% of the regular (not even factoring the weight of the wire in the SM).
Click to expand...




gyang333 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently got the JUC SM. I thought the SM was a bit more low key and would be more versatile when dressing more business-casual (sport coat) or casual and I liked the simplicity of the method to take on or off. I have a nearly 16cm wrist and got an 18 because the 17 was hard to put on/take off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I felt that it was a too loose and didn't love that it felt so flimsy.
> 
> I figured I would prefer a more snug fit and would have to get the regular JUC instead of the SM to make it work. It arrived today and it's quite the upgrade! It just feels so solid and substantial and I much prefer the fit of the 17, though it's hard to put it on without getting my skin caught in the hinge (already cut myself, ouch!).  I also think that the proportions of the regular look better than the SM, somehow it just looks a bit off to my eyes when it got scaled down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also opted for PG instead of YG as I have some Montblanc pens that have PG accents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious as to the weight difference as I noticed just how hefty the regular felt. Found a digital scale at work and weighed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that the SM weighs less than 1/3 but costs about 45% of the regular (not even factoring the weight of the wire in the SM).


----------



## gyang333

Chivis said:


> Did i read montblanc pens? I am in love with fountain pens at the moment. Amazing choice of JUC


Yes!
I have a few fountain pens (Meisterstuck LeGrand, M, F. Scott Fitzgerald) and also a few ballpoints (StarWalker, Rouge et Noir, Meisterstuck Classique).


----------



## cloverleigh

gyang333 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently got the JUC SM. I thought the SM was a bit more low key and would be more versatile when dressing more business-casual (sport coat) or casual and I liked the simplicity of the method to take on or off. I have a nearly 16cm wrist and got an 18 because the 17 was hard to put on/take off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I felt that it was a too loose and didn't love that it felt so flimsy.
> 
> I figured I would prefer a more snug fit and would have to get the regular JUC instead of the SM to make it work. It arrived today and it's quite the upgrade! It just feels so solid and substantial and I much prefer the fit of the 17, though it's hard to put it on without getting my skin caught in the hinge (already cut myself, ouch!).  I also think that the proportions of the regular look better than the SM, somehow it just looks a bit off to my eyes when it got scaled down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also opted for PG instead of YG as I have some Montblanc pens that have PG accents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious as to the weight difference as I noticed just how hefty the regular felt. Found a digital scale at work and weighed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that the SM weighs less than 1/3 but costs about 45% of the regular (not even factoring the weight of the wire in the SM).



You made the right choice the regular looks fantastic on you!


----------



## xxjoolisa

gyang333 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently got the JUC SM. I thought the SM was a bit more low key and would be more versatile when dressing more business-casual (sport coat) or casual and I liked the simplicity of the method to take on or off. I have a nearly 16cm wrist and got an 18 because the 17 was hard to put on/take off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I felt that it was a too loose and didn't love that it felt so flimsy.
> 
> I figured I would prefer a more snug fit and would have to get the regular JUC instead of the SM to make it work. It arrived today and it's quite the upgrade! It just feels so solid and substantial and I much prefer the fit of the 17, though it's hard to put it on without getting my skin caught in the hinge (already cut myself, ouch!).  I also think that the proportions of the regular look better than the SM, somehow it just looks a bit off to my eyes when it got scaled down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also opted for PG instead of YG as I have some Montblanc pens that have PG accents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious as to the weight difference as I noticed just how hefty the regular felt. Found a digital scale at work and weighed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that the SM weighs less than 1/3 but costs about 45% of the regular (not even factoring the weight of the wire in the SM).



Regular JUC definitely looks better! Great choice.


----------



## Chivis

Hello jewelery friends! I have found this thread really helpful in the years i have been lusting after the JUC lol. I finally got one in plain yellow gold. I have been wearing it with my Love bangle for a few days and i already see wear and tear on the nail head. Nothing terrible but i just wanted to let you know that you need a soft bracelet between both pieces if you want your JUC looking great. Gold is really soft and i can tell that over time it will flatten and scratch that side of the round head


----------



## HelloSunshinez

I bought JUC bracelet with diamonds and wore it for short period. Unlike plain JUC bracelet, casing of nail head left two lines of dent on my wrist. Also I feel little discomfort from the lines in the nail heads.
Is this normal? Or Will you get used to it after a while?


----------



## Chivis

HelloSunshinez said:


> I bought JUC bracelet with diamonds and wore it for short period. Unlike plain JUC bracelet, casing of nail head left two lines of dent on my wrist. Also I feel little discomfort from the lines in the nail heads.
> Is this normal? Or Will you get used to it after a while?


I heard a lot of people talk about that discomfort. I do not experience it because even the smallest size JUC is big on me so it does not dig in. I did not know there was a difference with the diamond version


----------



## Bagaficianado

❤❤❤


----------



## Summerof89

I just heard that they are releasing JUC small with diamond. Omg I didn’t know this ! And now I’m very torn between :
- thin juc with diamond due to be released
- regular juc no diamon

HELP!


----------



## HelloSunshinez

Ive finally settled for diamond one. (Sold plain YG JUC bought less than an year ago and lost a couple of thousand dallors selling it) so far I love it. I will embrace this beauty for the longest time. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## hoot

Chivis said:


> Hello jewelery friends! I have found this thread really helpful in the years i have been lusting after the JUC lol. I finally got one in plain yellow gold. I have been wearing it with my Love bangle for a few days and i already see wear and tear on the nail head. Nothing terrible but i just wanted to let you know that you need a soft bracelet between both pieces if you want your JUC looking great. Gold is really soft and i can tell that over time it will flatten and scratch that side of the round head


 My nail head is noticeably flat on the side that hits my Love and the edge of my Love has a ridge where the nail head hits it. I knew this would happen before wearing them together since this was mentioned on the forum before I purchased mine. 
I don’t let it bother me since I choose to wear them next to each other and I never take them off.  They will eventually get scratched and worn looking anyway. No one but me can notice the flat side and ridge either.   

But it’s always good for people to be aware of if they don’t want that happening.


----------



## strawberry

HelloSunshinez said:


> View attachment 4674513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive finally settled for diamond one. (Sold plain YG JUC bought less than an year ago and lost a couple of thousand dallors selling it) so far I love it. I will embrace this beauty for the longest time. Thanks for letting me share.




Hi.  I was thinking of doing the same thing.....how much did you end up selling it for and where did you sell it?  Was it worth it?  I'm trying to decide if it's worth it


----------



## Summerof89

strawberry said:


> Hi.  I was thinking of doing the same thing.....how much did you end up selling it for and where did you sell it?  Was it worth it?  I'm trying to decide if it's worth it


I feel like a lot of people eventually get the juc with diamond


----------



## Greentea

Summerof89 said:


> I just heard that they are releasing JUC small with diamond. Omg I didn’t know this ! And now I’m very torn between :
> - thin juc with diamond due to be released
> - regular juc no diamon
> 
> HELP!


regular JUC. I have it in gold and the presence and weight of it is so great. I don't even want it with diamonds and I can always layer it with a tennis bracelet


----------



## Dancing Pandas

Summerof89 said:


> I just heard that they are releasing JUC small with diamond. Omg I didn’t know this ! And now I’m very torn between :
> - thin juc with diamond due to be released
> - regular juc no diamon
> 
> HELP!



If you were to decide on your favorite of the two, which would you purchase without taking into account the price?
I feel like some "settle" for the cheaper one then regret it later on and end up buying the pricier one. I remember i did this with the Chanel Medallion and gor that instead of the GST. Still have regrets to this day.


----------



## Summerof89

Dancing Pandas said:


> If you were to decide on your favorite of the two, which would you purchase without taking into account the price?
> I feel like some "settle" for the cheaper one then regret it later on and end up buying the pricier one. I remember i did this with the Chanel Medallion and gor that instead of the GST. Still have regrets to this day.


I’ll go for the regular juc. And cut down on hermes this year haha. Thanks !


----------



## taya19

HelloSunshinez said:


> View attachment 4674513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive finally settled for diamond one. (Sold plain YG JUC bought less than an year ago and lost a couple of thousand dallors selling it) so far I love it. I will embrace this beauty for the longest time. Thanks for letting me share.


Love it! Never thought that JUC will look this beautiful stacked woth a Rolex. What size is your watch?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfJewelry

HelloSunshinez said:


> I bought JUC bracelet with diamonds and wore it for short period. Unlike plain JUC bracelet, casing of nail head left two lines of dent on my wrist. Also I feel little discomfort from the lines in the nail heads.
> Is this normal? Or Will you get used to it after a while?


I just started wearing mine 3x days ago (size 15 YG with diamonds) and I’m noticing the slight dents too. It isn’t too uncomfortable but def noticeable if I’m in a certain position for too long. That said, I hope I just get used to it. I love how this piece looks hahahahaha. And I don’t think I could go up a size or it would be too lose on me. What did you decide?


----------



## HelloSunshinez

taya19 said:


> Love it! Never thought that JUC will look this beautiful stacked woth a Rolex. What size is your watch?



Its 28mm hope this helps


----------



## taya19

HelloSunshinez said:


> Its 28mm hope this helps


Thank you so much. Mine is a 28mm too and looking for a bracelet to stack with it. Is it the small JUC?


----------



## HelloSunshinez

taya19 said:


> Thank you so much. Mine is a 28mm too and looking for a bracelet to stack with it. Is it the small JUC?



Its regular JUC I much prefer the look of regular JUC than thinner version.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfJewelry

Anyone else feel like their diamond JUC took a second to get used to wearing? I got the 15 because I’m a 16 in the classic love and I wanted to be able to stack it. I also have small wrists and didn’t want it to run up too high. Right now I’m wearing my JUC on the other non-stacked wrist. It has movement - photos below - but sometimes I feel it on my wrist more than I do the love (maybe it’s the diamonds?). I’m thinking I wouldn’t want to go bigger just in case I ever do decide to stack it with my love, though. Did anyone else feel the diamonds in the diamond head a bit in the beginning before they got used to it? Like causing a small divot here and there? I’m only 2x days in so maybe I’m just not used to how it feels yet...


----------



## jenayb

Shiny88 said:


> Anyone else feel like their diamond JUC took a second to get used to wearing? I got the 15 because I’m a 16 in the classic love and I wanted to be able to stack it. I also have small wrists and didn’t want it to run up too high. Right now I’m wearing my JUC on the other non-stacked wrist. It has movement - photos below - but sometimes I feel it on my wrist more than I do the love (maybe it’s the diamonds?). I’m thinking I wouldn’t want to go bigger just in case I ever do decide to stack it with my love, though. Did anyone else feel the diamonds in the diamond head a bit in the beginning before they got used to it? Like causing a small divot here and there? I’m only 2x days in so maybe I’m just not used to how it feels yet...



I've had mine for a long time and have frankly never become used to wearing it.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfJewelry

jenaywins said:


> I've had mine for a long time and have frankly never become used to wearing it.



I guess it’s worth it anyway bc it’s so gorg!!!!  I mean I don’t want to exchange it for the reg. Sooooo...I’ll live?


----------



## jenayb

Shiny88 said:


> I guess it’s worth it anyway bc it’s so gorg!!!!  I mean I don’t want to exchange it for the reg. Sooooo...I’ll live?



I mean....

1. This is a good problem to have.  
2. There is no point in exchanging for the plain versus diamond. IMO, for what it's worth, the presence/weight of the diamonds are not what makes the bracelet relatively uncomfortable - it's the shape. So exchanging really won't do much anyway, and I think that the diamond version is so much more stunning as it is. I'm going to look at the pave version to potentially add tomorrow.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfJewelry

jenaywins said:


> I mean....
> 
> 1. This is a good problem to have.
> 2. There is no point in exchanging for the plain versus diamond. IMO, for what it's worth, the presence/weight of the diamonds are not what makes the bracelet relatively uncomfortable - it's the shape. So exchanging really won't do much anyway, and I think that the diamond version is so much more stunning as it is. I'm going to look at the pave version to potentially add tomorrow.


Omg you are so right. Also, a day later and I sort of love the sensation anyway. Maybe I need a second one to stack. 
Hahahaha. Ugh I love jewelry.


----------



## jenayb

Shiny88 said:


> Omg you are so right. Also, a day later and I sort of love the sensation anyway. Maybe I need a second one to stack.
> Hahahaha. Ugh I love jewelry.



just saying


----------



## girliegirl

Oh that is gorgeous!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfJewelry

jenaywins said:


> just saying


Omg. New stack DREAM. Is that YG + WG? Or RG + WG?

So so so gorg.


----------



## jenayb

Shiny88 said:


> Omg. New stack DREAM. Is that YG + WG? Or RG + WG?
> 
> So so so gorg.



RG


----------



## ani108

I guess Cartier is trying something new... ceramic bracelets


----------



## HelloSunshinez

Shiny88 said:


> Anyone else feel like their diamond JUC took a second to get used to wearing? I got the 15 because I’m a 16 in the classic love and I wanted to be able to stack it. I also have small wrists and didn’t want it to run up too high. Right now I’m wearing my JUC on the other non-stacked wrist. It has movement - photos below - but sometimes I feel it on my wrist more than I do the love (maybe it’s the diamonds?). I’m thinking I wouldn’t want to go bigger just in case I ever do decide to stack it with my love, though. Did anyone else feel the diamonds in the diamond head a bit in the beginning before they got used to it? Like causing a small divot here and there? I’m only 2x days in so maybe I’m just not used to how it feels yet...



Hi Shiny I totally understand what you mean.
I had no problems when I had plain JUC in size 15 but with diamond one it left a dent on my wrist and diamond head leaned little on one side. 

Fortunately I got used to it after a couple of days and I am def keeping this piece forever in my collection. 
Also, try to wear diamond heads upside down. It gave me better fit. Hope this helped!


----------



## Sparkledolll

does anyone here wear 2 JUC stacked together? Please can you share your experience, thanks!


----------



## L etoile

HelloSunshinez said:


> Hi Shiny I totally understand what you mean.
> I had no problems when I had plain JUC in size 15 but with diamond one it left a dent on my wrist and diamond head leaned little on one side.
> 
> Fortunately I got used to it after a couple of days and I am def keeping this piece forever in my collection.
> Also, try to wear diamond heads upside down. It gave me better fit. Hope this helped!



What do you mean by "upside down"? Mine isn't a great fit and maybe that's my issue.


----------



## BalLVLover

jenaywins said:


> I've had mine for a long time and have frankly never become used to wearing it.


Same here!


----------



## Dancing Pandas

I've always wondered, is Cartier handmade or are they machine made? Trying to decide on the juc with diamonds or plain

I guess if its hand made i could kind of justify the cost difference... kinda..


----------



## missisa07

Dancing Pandas said:


> I've always wondered, is Cartier handmade or are they machine made? Trying to decide on the juc with diamonds or plain
> 
> I guess if its hand made i could kind of justify the cost difference... kinda..


Handmade.    They do use things like polishing machines and molds, but it's not like they just put the diamonds and gold into a factory machine and out pops a Love bracelet.  It's actually really fascinating watching jewelry makers make jewelry, there are lots of videos on youtube/instagram.

Cartier jewelry is HIGHLY inflated in price in comparison to the cost of the actual gold, diamonds, and labor involved.  That's the price of luxury, advertisements, having private boutiques...  Does a Chanel flap really cost almost $7,000 to make?  Definitely not, but supply vs demand, especially with luxury goods, means they can charge that much and people will still buy.


----------



## zazou

ani108 said:


> I guess Cartier is trying something new... ceramic bracelets


these are completely sold out, they were made in very limited numbers as a special edition ☹️
and I believe, unless you know that this is LE, majority of ppl if they see one in wild would think its a fake


----------



## mishka99

Have anyone resized your JUC bracelet?  I got 16, because 17 was definitely too large. Now I keep thinking of taking the bracelet to the jeweler and add a half size to it, as the one I got is a bit small for comfortable wear.


----------



## zazou

mishka99 said:


> Have anyone resized your JUC bracelet?  I got 16, because 17 was definitely too large. Now I keep thinking of taking the bracelet to the jeweler and add a half size to it, as the one I got is a bit small for comfortable wear.


its technically impossible


----------



## mishka99

zazou said:


> its technically impossible


I'm pretty sure it is possible, as with any other bracelet/ring, except those with too many diamonds.


----------



## missisa07

mishka99 said:


> I'm pretty sure it is possible, as with any other bracelet/ring, except those with too many diamonds.


Looking at my JUC, I'm not really sure how they'd resize it with the hinge in the back, and the opening being in the front without throwing off the entire look of the bracelet.


----------



## jimmie staton

sparklywacky said:


> How secure is the juste when worn? I’m worried that I might lose it while wearing it.


Hi sparklywacky, it's very secure... also depends on what activity you are doing while wearing it.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

sparklywacky said:


> How secure is the juste when worn? I’m worried that I might lose it while wearing it.


Hi sparklywacky, it's very secure... also depends on what activity you are doing while wearing it.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

sparklywacky said:


> How secure is the juste when worn? I’m worried that I might lose it while wearing it.[/QUO


----------



## jimmie staton

sparklywacky said:


> How secure is the juste when worn? I’m worried that I might lose it while wearing it.


----------



## juliadeleon

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before, but does anyone know if Cartier will release a sm/thin JUC with diamonds? I think that would be my dream bracelet. Thanks in advance.


Hey girl! Just found out they released the thin JUC with diamonds in a couple countries so hopefully its in the US soon.


----------



## bisousx

juliadeleon said:


> Hey girl! Just found out they released the thin JUC with diamonds in a couple countries so hopefully its in the US soon.



I’m in CA and was told it was supposed to hit the US stores in June or July


----------



## San2222

yup the thin juc with diamonds  arrived in stores today in asia.


----------



## CC.girl

i hope this is the right place to ask I just bought a 2012 old lock juc bracelet and it does feel secure however it makes a noise at the lock when I shake my arm while wearing it. Is this normal?


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

juliadeleon said:


> Hey girl! Just found out they released the thin JUC with diamonds in a couple countries so hopefully its in the US soon.



Hiya thank you so much for the info, that is so kind of you to remember me! 
Now i'm in a right pickle! I decided to go for the regular love and have been saving for that, but now the JUC thin with diamonds is coming, I don't know which to get! I'm in the UK so hopefully, it will be released at the same time as the US. Thanks again


----------



## San2222

San2222 said:


> yup the thin juc with diamonds  arrived in stores today in asia.


mod shot for reference


----------



## pinky7129

bisousx said:


> I’m in CA and was told it was supposed to hit the US stores in June or July



Do you know how much it might cost?


----------



## eggandbacon81

San2222 said:


> mod shot for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726617
> View attachment 4726618


I also love your nail polish..would you mind sharing the brand and color? Sorry for the distraction Cartier lovers.


----------



## swiss-miss

For those who have both the love and juc... does anyone have the juc 2 sizes smaller than the love?? I just bought the juc in size 16 (love is in 17) but it feels a bit loose. However, I like that they look similar in size. Would the juc slide under the love if I got it in size 15? Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Yinb

swiss-miss said:


> For those who have both the love and juc... does anyone have the juc 2 sizes smaller than the love?? I just bought the juc in size 16 (love is in 17) but it feels a bit loose. However, I like that they look similar in size. Would the juc slide under the love if I got it in size 15? Thank you so much for your help!


What is ur wrist measurement under the bone?


----------



## swiss-miss

Thank You for Your Reply! It is 15 cm!


----------



## Yinb

swiss-miss said:


> Thank You for Your Reply! It is 15 cm!


 
hope this picture help to decide Which size to get


----------



## swiss-miss

Yinb said:


> hope this picture help to decide Which size to get



Thank you so much!!! That is a great help! I def would like to stack juc and love so I think I am gonna keep the 16! Thank you


----------



## bsprout

Tinsley Mortimer’s stack


----------



## WanderlustSally

Elegantlytwist said:


> Joining the club with the slim juc in yellow gold. Never think I would like the juc but now I’m completely smitten!


What’s your sizes for the Cartier bracelets and tennis bracelet? Looks perfectly stacked!! Similar to what I want! Thanks


----------



## Elegantlytwist

WanderlustSally said:


> What’s your sizes for the Cartier bracelets and tennis bracelet? Looks perfectly stacked!! Similar to what I want! Thanks


Hi there! My cartiers are size 15. And my tennis bracelet is 15.5cm in length. Hope these helps!


----------



## skatergal90

I'm thinking of getting a JUC too and reading the threads it looks like the PG is more popular than the YG? I'm not sure which kind of gold looks better on my skin tone...

What are your views on the personality/vibes of YG vs PG?


----------



## skatergal90

skatergal90 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a JUC too and reading the threads it looks like the PG is more popular than the YG? I'm not sure which kind of gold looks better on my skin tone...
> 
> What are your views on the personality/vibes of YG vs PG?


----------



## Yinb

skatergal90 said:


> View attachment 4765400
> 
> depending on what kind of looks you want to go for RG looks subtle and blend with yours skin color and YG has a lit pop of color on your skin tone


----------



## skatergal90

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Chivis

skatergal90 said:


> View attachment 4765400


This was my biggest dilemma! I already had a 10 diamond pink gold love so the easy choice was to go with the same rose gold but i was so in love with how the JUC looked in yellow gold that i ended up getting it in YG. Turns out i don´t like how the two stack together now because Cartier yellow gold is extremly yellow so there is a lot of contrast. (VCA Alhambra yellow gold is a lot more subtle and blends with pink gold beutifully) So now i can only wear them in different wrists   Get the color that matches your dream stack. HTH


----------



## WanderlustSally

Elegantlytwist said:


> Hi there! My cartiers are size 15. And my tennis bracelet is 15.5cm in length. Hope these helps!


What's your wrist size? Do you feel tight? My wrist size is 14cm, thinking if I should get size 15 or 16 LOVE 

Thanks!


----------



## Dancing Pandas

WanderlustSally said:


> What's your wrist size? Do you feel tight? My wrist size is 14cm, thinking if I should get size 15 or 16 LOVE
> 
> Thanks!



Not the OP but my wrist is 13.5cm and i found the 15 tight over the wrist bone. I also tried it on during winter, meaning in summer it would be tighter


----------



## nicole0612

WanderlustSally said:


> What's your wrist size? Do you feel tight? My wrist size is 14cm, thinking if I should get size 15 or 16 LOVE
> 
> Thanks!


My wrist size is just under 14cm and I wear a 16 Love (I can also wear 17 as a bangle style), 15 barely clasps. For JUC and some other styles like Agrafe I wear size 15.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

WanderlustSally said:


> What's your wrist size? Do you feel tight? My wrist size is 14cm, thinking if I should get size 15 or 16 LOVE
> 
> Thanks!


Hi! It depends on your personal preference. My wrist is 14.5cm so the size 15 cartiers are definitely snug fit. Sometimes a little too snug in the morning with water retention  however that’s the way I like it. Some ladies prefer a loose fit because it looks more feminine. If you’re intending to stack, I say a tighter fit might be nicer and looks more ‘organised’. This is my current stack and as you can see, overall it looks ‘neater’ cos the pieces are not overlapping. Hope that helps!


----------



## Summerof89

WanderlustSally said:


> What's your wrist size? Do you feel tight? My wrist size is 14cm, thinking if I should get size 15 or 16 LOVE
> 
> Thanks!


I have the same wrist size as you, perhaps even a bit smaller, I originally got the 15 love tried it on a few times at home and just found it to be quite fixed on my wrist if that make sense. exchanged it to the 16 love and never regretted this decision.


----------



## Chivis

I think the Love needs to be at least 1 cm bigger than your wrist, 1.5-2 cm is even better. I think the absolute perfection is 1,5 cm bigger than your wrist. Mine is 14 cm and i wear size 16


----------



## JLFTD

Hi All! Quick question. Just purchased my JUC YG plain and it seems to make a clicking noise. Almost like the locking mechanism is loose but seems to be moving around a slight bit? It seems secure and my SA said it was fine. Just wondering if you all have had this issue and if you have had any problems with it staying on your wrist. I have the new locking mechanism. I am also wearing it stacked with my love. Thanks. ❤️


----------



## avcbob

I can't speak to the clasp on the Clou, but I wanted to say your jewelery, especially the Love and Clou looks BEAUTIFUL against your tattoos!





JLFTD said:


> Hi All! Quick question. Just purchased my JUC YG plain and it seems to make a clicking noise. Almost like the locking mechanism is loose but seems to be moving around a slight bit? It seems secure and my SA said it was fine. Just wondering if you all have had this issue and if you have had any problems with it staying on your wrist. I have the new locking mechanism. I am also wearing it stacked with my love. Thanks. ❤
> 
> View attachment 4770569
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770570


----------



## Violet Bleu

@JLFTD
Your jewelry looks divine against your ink! In regards to your JUC, I don’t think that clicking noise is normal. My JUC doesn’t make any noise except for when it’s stacked with other bracelets. Personally, I would ask for an exchange for the peace of mind!


----------



## JLFTD

avcbob said:


> I can't speak to the clasp on the Clou, but I wanted to say your jewelery, especially the Love and Clou looks BEAUTIFUL against your tattoos!



thank you 



Violet Bleu said:


> @JLFTD
> Your jewelry looks divine against your ink! In regards to your JUC, I don’t think that clicking noise is normal. My JUC doesn’t make any noise except for when it’s stacked with other bracelets. Personally, I would ask for an exchange for the peace of mind!



thank you! It sounds exactly like this:


----------



## Violet Bleu

@JLFTD 
Wow! I just took my JUC off and tried this, and it’s not even possible for me to push it in this manner. Definitely try to exchange yours!


----------



## JLFTD

Violet Bleu said:


> @JLFTD
> Wow! I just took my JUC off and tried this, and it’s not even possible for me to push it in this manner. Definitely try to exchange yours!




yes it’s bizarre! I showed this exact video to my SA and she said it’s completely normal and not to worry about the security of it. The noise isn’t necessarily my issue I just want to make sure it doesn’t fall off. I’ve never had issues with my love (over a decade old) so this is new territory for me.


----------



## Violet Bleu

JLFTD said:


> yes it’s bizarre! I showed this exact video to my SA and she said it’s completely normal and not to worry about the security of it. The noise isn’t necessarily my issue I just want to make sure it doesn’t fall off. I’ve never had issues with my love (over a decade old) so this is new territory for me.


I will say that a couple of my thin Loves do this clicking thing, and they’ve never fallen off. I’ve seen others address this and feel it’s pretty normal. So maybe this could actually be normal for the JUC? A while back I exchanged my JUC from YG to PG, and I’m pretty sure that the YG had more movement in the mechanism than my current PG. At the time I didn’t pay much attention to it since I exchanged due to a variance in the tail angle being off. Honestly it’s so hard to tell if they will fall off or not. Most people would have guessed my thins would be at risk of falling with the clicking, but I’ve never had any problems. On the other hand, my very secure and seemingly perfect Rainbow Love has fallen off a few times for absolutely no reason. Just watch your JUC carefully and bring it into the boutique if you have any issues.


----------



## JLFTD

Violet Bleu said:


> I will say that a couple of my thin Loves do this clicking thing, and they’ve never fallen off. I’ve seen others address this and feel it’s pretty normal. So maybe this could actually be normal for the JUC? A while back I exchanged my JUC from YG to PG, and I’m pretty sure that the YG had more movement in the mechanism than my current PG. At the time I didn’t pay much attention to it since I exchanged due to a variance in the tail angle being off. Honestly it’s so hard to tell if they will fall off or not. Most people would have guessed my thins would be at risk of falling with the clicking, but I’ve never had any problems. On the other hand, my very secure and seemingly perfect Rainbow Love has fallen off a few times for absolutely no reason. Just watch your JUC carefully and bring it into the boutique if you have any issues.



I can’t thank you enough. It’s really I guess trusting Cartier’s craftsmanship. I’m hoping the quality is still there as it was all those years ago. My husband purchased a love too and the new screw system seems pretty solid


----------



## swiss-miss

JLFTD said:


> I can’t thank you enough. It’s really I guess trusting Cartier’s craftsmanship. I’m hoping the quality is still there as it was all those years ago. My husband purchased a love too and the new screw system seems pretty solid


I had the same issue, went back to the store and the SA got 4 (!!!) other JUCs for me to pick _ all of them had the same issue so I guess it is normal


----------



## JLFTD

swiss-miss said:


> I had the same issue, went back to the store and the SA got 4 (!!!) other JUCs for me to pick _ all of them had the same issue so I guess it is normal



Wow this makes me feel so much better. Thank you


----------



## avcbob

What store do you shop at??  Some are better than others at customer service.  I've been to all the stores in California and found a quite a wide range of assistance.  It even varies from one SA to another within the same store.




JLFTD said:


> Wow this makes me feel so much better. Thank you


----------



## NY2LA

avcbob said:


> What store do you shop at??  Some are better than others at customer service.  I've been to all the stores in California and found a quite a wide range of assistance.  It even varies from one SA to another within the same store.


Any opinions on BH vs South Coast?


----------



## avcbob

YES - The SCP store is the finest of any I've worked with.  Look for Alice, she is the best SA in the best store!



NY2LA said:


> Any opinions on BH vs South Coast?


----------



## NY2LA

avcbob said:


> YES - The SCP store is the finest of any I've worked with.  Look for Alice, she is the best SA in the best store!


Awesome! Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## avcbob

I just realized I didn't fully answer your question.  SCP is the best by far and BH is at the other end of the spectrum.  If you're not a millionaire, or at least look like one, it's difficult to get anyone to help you.  I live much closer to BH but make the trip to SCP when I need something because of the wonderful service.



NY2LA said:


> Awesome! Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## NY2LA

avcbob said:


> I just realized I didn't fully answer your question.  SCP is the best by far and BH is at the other end of the spectrum.  If you're not a millionaire, or at least look like one, it's difficult to get anyone to help you.  I live much closer to BH but make the trip to SCP when I need something because of the wonderful service.


I’m not surprised about BH. Rodeo is hit or miss in general, some stores are much more welcoming than others. I’m kind of in between (BH is a bit closer, but with traffic it’s a wash) but OC’s sales tax is lower anyway 
Thanks again for your insight


----------



## cuselover

Sorry if I missed this but when is the thin bracelet coming out with the tip with diamond? I see it on the Asia website but not in the US


----------



## prattedu

It was a Push gift from dad but he bought the same size as my love bracelet  I heard juc supposed to be one size down than love if you want to stack'em. 
But so in love with this small juc with Diamonds


----------



## ChanelCartier

prattedu said:


> It was a Push gift from dad but he bought the same size as my love bracelet  I heard juc supposed to be one size down than love if you want to stack'em.
> But so in love with this small juc with Diamonds
> 
> View attachment 4772420
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772421


----------



## ChanelCartier

Do you know the diamond weight?


----------



## prattedu

ChanelCartier said:


> Do you know the diamond weight?


 
It says total 0.18ct


----------



## ChanelCartier

prattedu said:


> It says total 0.18ct


----------



## ChanelCartier

Oh wow that's really nothing.


----------



## prattedu

ChanelCartier said:


> Oh wow that's really nothing.


 yea it's tiny but huge difference when you see it in person


----------



## ChanelCartier

That's nice to know.


----------



## JLFTD

I wanted to post this just Incase it helps anyone else. I received a video from my SA showing that the bracelet definitely makes the clicking noise and that it’s normal. Thank to you all for your help and advice!


----------



## ChanelCartier

prattedu said:


> yea it's tiny but huge difference when you see it in person


----------



## ChanelCartier

It's beautiful! Use it in good health!


----------



## girliegirl

JLFTD said:


> I wanted to post this just Incase it helps anyone else. I received a video from my SA showing that the bracelet definitely makes the clicking noise and that it’s normal. Thank to you all for your help and advice!


Mine clicks a little too. Not as much as the video but if I press on it I can definitely hear it. Thanks for confirming this.


----------



## umamanikam

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Hiya thank you so much for the info, that is so kind of you to remember me!
> Now i'm in a right pickle! I decided to go for the regular love and have been saving for that, but now the JUC thin with diamonds is coming, I don't know which to get! I'm in the UK so hopefully, it will be released at the same time as the US. Thanks again


Do let me know if you hear of the Small  JUC with Diamonds .I am in uk too .I heard from my SA that it’s delayed to prechristmas .


----------



## twinzluvagrl

prattedu said:


> It says total 0.18ct


That's more than the diamonds on my 6 diamond small love. It's pretty outrageous lol 0.15 carat of diamond for $2000 more... But it just adds the perfect shine. What can we do? How much is the Juc with diamonds if you don't mind me asking. The regular is $3050 USD... so I just want to see what the price difference is. Thanks


----------



## umamanikam

This is the link my SA gave me 

https://www.cartier.ae/en-ae/collec...racelets/b6065817-juste-un-clou-bracelet.html


----------



## scheurin

Oh, this is USD / EUR about 3.8k incl. sales tax - whichever rate they have. Internet says 5 %. This would come out to roughly 4k in Europe or the US. Overall sounds pretty cheap to me.


----------



## umamanikam

scheurin said:


> Oh, this is USD / EUR about 3.8k incl. sales tax - whichever rate they have. Internet says 5 %. This would come out to roughly 4k in Europe or the US. Overall sounds pretty cheap to me.


My SA from Europe gave me as between £3400-3600 pounds


----------



## scheurin

Okay 3500 GBP is 3850 EUR is 4400 USD so it's about right.


----------



## umamanikam

I will let you know if I get any update as he has an order for me for my size in RG .I am in UK but the order will be shipped from Amsterdam ,so I guess it should be in Europe at the same time .


----------



## scheurin

Thank you ... but OMG ... Amsterdam is *total* chaotic. They have no clue in what they are doing. Mistakes, troubles, incompetence, errorness website, forget certificates, seals ... and on and on and on. I sent them a full page of complaints. You don't get any cleaning kits and Champagne if you care for such. The wrapping on the other hand is just b e a u t i f u l.

Would not even think of ordering online again unless they learn how to control their mess if that ever happens. Nice and helpful people though. Sorry for ranting after this hell I went through *several* times with them.


----------



## umamanikam

Well I hope by the time this comes ,they become systematic .I have a nice Sa who keeps in touch with me regularly and he said he would get it sorted so ,I will rely on him .


----------



## umamanikam




----------



## twinzluvagrl

umamanikam said:


>



OMG it's even more beautiful up close!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

scheurin said:


> Okay 3500 GBP is 3850 EUR is 4400 USD so it's about right.


Yeah I think about $4400 should be about right... It's less of a price difference than the small love with 6 diamonds. Crazy. 

Just food for thought...

Small Love 6 Diamond (0.15 carat) $6000 
Small Love No Diamond $4050

Price difference for 0.15 carat $1950

Small Juc w/ Diamond (0.18) $4400
Small Juc no Diamond $3050

Price difference for 0.18 carat $1350

^ So Small Juc with Diamond is a steal in comparison. LOL  All hands for Small Juc with Diamonds, say I!


----------



## ChanelCartier

twinzluvagrl said:


> Yeah I think about $4400 should be about right... It's less of a price difference than the small love with 6 diamonds. Crazy.
> 
> Just food for thought...
> 
> Small Love 6 Diamond (0.15 carat) $6000
> Small Love No Diamond $4050
> 
> Price difference for 0.15 carat $1950
> 
> Small Juc w/ Diamond (0.18) $4400
> Small Juc no Diamond $3050
> 
> Price difference for 0.18 carat $1350
> 
> ^ So Small Juc with Diamond is a steal in comparison. LOL  All hands for Small Juc with Diamonds, say I!


Ha Ha thanks for the breakdown! Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

ChanelCartier said:


> Ha Ha thanks for the breakdown! Can't wait to see it in person.


Yes same here! I just can't fathom why .15 carats would cost so much more than .18 diamonds. But I guess Cartier has their own structures on prices LOL

Anyone have any ideas why the .15 carats on the love would cost more than .18 on juc? (just a random interesting thing to think about)


----------



## scheurin

The smaller the gems / diamonds the cheaper per carat by far. Asked one of my jewelers about the value of the emeralds in my bracelet and guess what, in comparison to the piece they are next to nothing. So it's completely marketing stuff.


----------



## ChanelCartier

twinzluvagrl said:


> Yes same here! I just can't fathom why .15 carats would cost so much more than .18 diamonds. But I guess Cartier has their own structures on prices LOL
> 
> Anyone have any ideas why the .15 carats on the love would cost more than .18 on juc? (just a random interesting thing to think about)


It could be that the LOVE bracelet is heavier, more gold weight.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

scheurin said:


> The smaller the gems / diamonds the cheaper per carat by far. Asked one of my jewelers about the value of the emeralds in my bracelet and guess what, in comparison to the piece they are next to nothing. So it's completely marketing stuff.


I know of this too. The combined carats of .15 and .18 is seriously nothing at all. LOL that's why I'm baffled by cartier's mark up. But ya know... still a sucker for it. LOL The price is for the appreciation of the design house, piece, and history... (trying to make myself feel better lol)


----------



## twinzluvagrl

ChanelCartier said:


> It could be that the LOVE bracelet is heavier, more gold weight.


Yes, it "could" be.... or it's just the love bracelet is just "more sought after" in general. Honestly, the love is already more expensive than the juc (without diamond for both versions is almost 1k difference - so that should already be the difference in gold weight) That's why the diamond thing I'm confused about. Honestly think it's just due to the love being the love. LOL


----------



## ChanelCartier

twinzluvagrl said:


> Yes, it "could" be.... or it's just the love bracelet is just "more sought after" in general. Honestly, the love is already more expensive than the juc (without diamond for both versions is almost 1k difference - so that should already be the difference in gold weight) That's why the diamond thing I'm confused about. Honestly think it's just due to the love being the love. LOL


Yeah we'll never understand how they come up with these prices.  They really do charge a lot for the tiny diamonds and carat weight also.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

ChanelCartier said:


> Yeah we'll never understand how they come up with these prices.  They really do charge a lot for the tiny diamonds and carat weight also.


Way too much. *scoffs at the 2k for 0.15 total little diamonds*


----------



## hautestuffx

JLFTD said:


> Hi All! Quick question. Just purchased my JUC YG plain and it seems to make a clicking noise. Almost like the locking mechanism is loose but seems to be moving around a slight bit? It seems secure and my SA said it was fine. Just wondering if you all have had this issue and if you have had any problems with it staying on your wrist. I have the new locking mechanism. I am also wearing it stacked with my love. Thanks. ❤
> 
> View attachment 4770569
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770570



I just purchased my plain YG JUC yesterday and it is making that clicking noise too. Everytime it moves up or down my arm I can hear the clicking sound and I can push it in just like yours. Of course, I didn't notice it until I got home. back in October was when I originally purchased the JUC, but I returned it bc I wasn't sure on the size and that one didn't click. I'm concerned bc mine is already clicking and I don't even have it on the same arm as my two love bracelets. I'm afraid it might click even more once I switch it to that arm and it could swing open. What did you end up doing? Your stacks look gorgeous btw!!


----------



## south-of-france

Do both the regular and small Juc make the clicking sounds?


----------



## umamanikam

south-of-france said:


> Do both the regular and small Juc make the clicking sounds?


Small should not make as there is no hinge but a wrap style


----------



## Pinkpeonies3

Thin JUC bracelet owners - do you have any regrets? I was almost certain that I wanted the regular sized one, but I have small wrists and it looks huge on me. Now, I'm leaning toward the thin one, but I haven't tried it on. I have seen comments that say it's flimsy and can be easily broken, is that true?


----------



## seikow

Pinkpeonies3 said:


> Thin JUC bracelet owners - do you have any regrets? I was almost certain that I wanted the regular sized one, but I have small wrists and it looks huge on me. Now, I'm leaning toward the thin one, but I haven't tried it on. I have seen comments that say it's flimsy and can be easily broken, is that true?


Hi! I have thin JUC in Dec 2019, no regret at all although the thin diamond JUC released in 2020. I adore it so much stacking with my classic love with 4 diamond and thin love in 6 diamond all are in RG. I'm planning to get the regular JUC with diamond in PG later


----------



## south-of-france

umamanikam said:


> Small should not make as there is no hinge but a wrap style


Thank you, that’s good to know!


----------



## ChanelCartier

seikow said:


> Hi! I have thin JUC in Dec 2019, no regret at all although the thin diamond JUC released in 2020. I adore it so much stacking with my classic love with 4 diamond and thin love in 6 diamond all are in RG. I'm planning to get the regular JUC with diamond in PG later


Can we see a picture please?


----------



## seikow

ChanelCartier said:


> Can we see a picture please?








						Cartier in Action
					

Amulette de Cartier layered with LOVE 3-diamond necklace  Your Love necklace is so pretty! What length is the chain? So perfect.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Chaton

seikow said:


> Cartier in Action
> 
> 
> Amulette de Cartier layered with LOVE 3-diamond necklace  Your Love necklace is so pretty! What length is the chain? So perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Would you say your RG has faded? It looks almost like yellow gold to me.

I also chose RG for my bracelets - have read it fades for some while it hasn’t for others.


----------



## seikow

Chaton said:


> Would you say your RG has faded? It looks almost like yellow gold to me.
> 
> I also chose RG for my bracelets - have read it fades for some while it hasn’t for others.


Nope. May be the light issue


----------



## bisousx

Chaton said:


> Would you say your RG has faded? It looks almost like yellow gold to me.
> 
> I also chose RG for my bracelets - have read it fades for some while it hasn’t for others.



My RG love looks like yellow gold one year later. My husband looked shocked when we compared it next to a fresh RG from the boutique.


----------



## seikow

bisousx said:


> My RG love looks like yellow gold one year later. My husband looked shocked when we compared it next to a fresh RG from the boutique.


Mine is doing fine either over a year


----------



## NycAlien

my JUC regular plain gold do the clicking song too and it drives me crazy. 

Do you think they gonna accept to fixe the issue (Nyc Cartier 5 ave) I have it for 2 years now

thank you


----------



## JLFTD

hautestuffx said:


> I just purchased my plain YG JUC yesterday and it is making that clicking noise too. Everytime it moves up or down my arm I can hear the clicking sound and I can push it in just like yours. Of course, I didn't notice it until I got home. back in October was when I originally purchased the JUC, but I returned it bc I wasn't sure on the size and that one didn't click. I'm concerned bc mine is already clicking and I don't even have it on the same arm as my two love bracelets. I'm afraid it might click even more once I switch it to that arm and it could swing open. What did you end up doing? Your stacks look gorgeous btw!!



thank you so much. IM really sorry for the delay. My LO has been having food allergy issues and it’s been the only thing I can think about. 

I ended up reaching out to my SA who sent me a video of another brand new bracelet doing the same thing. I’m happy to send it to you. Needless to say it majorly put my mind at ease and have just tried to reassure myself it’s normal. Mine has not come off on its own at all and I wear my 24/7. I really good this helps.


----------



## hautestuffx

T


----------



## hautestuffx

JLFTD said:


> thank you so much. IM really sorry for the delay. My LO has been having food allergy issues and it’s been the only thing I can think about.
> 
> I ended up reaching out to my SA who sent me a video of another brand new bracelet doing the same thing. I’m happy to send it to you. Needless to say it majorly put my mind at ease and have just tried to reassure myself it’s normal. Mine has not come off on its own at all and I wear my 24/7. I really good this helps.



That is no problem at all! I hope your LO is doing better!!

I would greatly appreciate if you could send me the video that your SA sent you. Mine is constantly clicking in and out. I reached out to my SA explaining my concerns and sent him a video of it on Saturday, but he still hasn't responded. Do you know how I'd be able to send you a video of my bracelet? I can't find a way to upload a video on here.

Thank you so much for getting back to me btw! I'm so glad that you aren't having any problems and are able to enjoy your bracelet!


----------



## hautestuffx

NycAlien said:


> my JUC regular plain gold do the clicking song too and it drives me crazy.
> 
> Do you think they gonna accept to fixe the issue (Nyc Cartier 5 ave) I have it for 2 years now
> 
> thank you



Did your JUC always make the clicking sound or did it just recently start?


----------



## NycAlien

hautestuffx said:


> Did your JUC always make the clicking sound or did it just recently start?



my JUC always did the clicking. I have an appointment Saturday at the boutique so I will let you know .


----------



## hautestuffx

Aside from the constant clicking, does anyone else’s tail end of their JUC stick up so much? Mine doesn’t lay flush with my skin and there’s a fairly large gap between that end of the bracelet and my skin.

Also, I noticed that the smooth side of the nail head is not straight. It looks like it was buffed too much in some spots and not made straight. The nail head also doesn’t look as thick as a JUC I had in October (returned it bc I wasn’t sure of the size). Please see attached photos. The JUC I had in October is the picture with the black scribbles on the top.

Please see below some pictures that I took (Sorry for the picture overload lol. I just wanted to make sure I got all angles) Is any of that normal compared to yours or does something look off? Also, is there any way to attach a video on here to show you how my bracelet constantly clicks?

I reached out to my SA four days ago and told him my concerns about the clicking, especially if I switch it to the other arm with my two loves, and sent him a video, but he never responded. He also said when I bought the bracelet that they aren’t taking returns in store, but when I contacted a different store they said they are taking returns in store, just not watches. I get the feeling that my SA just doesn’t want me returning the bracelet. Does anyone know if that’s true? This is a NJ boutique btw.

I greatly appreciate all of your help and hope you and your loved ones are all well and safe!


----------



## hautestuffx

hautestuffx said:


> Aside from the constant clicking, does anyone else’s tail end of their JUC stick up so much? Mine doesn’t lay flush with my skin and there’s a fairly large gap between that end of the bracelet and my skin.
> 
> Also, I noticed that the smooth side of the nail head is not straight. It looks like it was buffed too much in some spots and not made straight. The nail head also doesn’t look as thick as a JUC I had in October (returned it bc I wasn’t sure of the size). Please see attached photos. The JUC I had in October is the picture with the black scribbles on the top.
> 
> Please see below some pictures that I took (Sorry for the picture overload lol. I just wanted to make sure I got all angles) Is any of that normal compared to yours or does something look off? Also, is there any way to attach a video on here to show you how my bracelet constantly clicks?
> 
> I reached out to my SA four days ago and told him my concerns about the clicking, especially if I switch it to the other arm with my two loves, and sent him a video, but he never responded. He also said when I bought the bracelet that they aren’t taking returns in store, but when I contacted a different store they said they are taking returns in store, just not watches. I get the feeling that my SA just doesn’t want me returning the bracelet. Does anyone know if that’s true? This is a NJ boutique btw.
> 
> I greatly appreciate all of your help and hope you and your loved ones are all well and safe!
> 
> View attachment 4796654
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796655
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796656
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796657
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796658
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796659
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796662
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796663
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796666
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796668
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796669
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796672



These might be better a comparison. Again, the picture with the black scribbles at the top is the JUC I had originally purchased in October vs the one I just purchased less than a week ago.


----------



## NycAlien

mine lay flat but I had the same 'problem' and I exchange it my SA back in the day say the JUC is handmade so you can't find 2 same...
(sorry for my English)


----------



## hautestuffx

NycAlien said:


> my JUC always did the clicking. I have an appointment Saturday at the boutique so I will let you know .



Good luck!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

@hautestuffx
I noticed this with the YG JUC I had originally purchased since it kept catching on things. The boutique even ordered in some other ones to compare, and all of them (all YG) had tails that did not lay flush. I ended up trying on a RG JUC, and it was perfect. So I do think this is something that varies!


----------



## swiss-miss

Mine is doing the clicking too... Is the new one the same size as the one you had bought in Octobe?


----------



## hautestuffx

swiss-miss said:


> Mine is doing the clicking too... Is the new one the same size as the one you had bought in Octobe?



Yes, it’s the same size as the one I had in October. Mine clicks anytime it moves down on my arm and I have to re-click it into place.

Here is a url to the video of my bracelet clicking (I’m not sure how to upload the actual video on here):

Bracelet Clicking


----------



## hautestuffx

NycAlien said:


> my JUC always did the clicking. I have an appointment Saturday at the boutique so I will let you know .



How did you make out at the boutique?

This is a url that goes to a video I took of my bracelet clicking (Clicking video) Is yours similar?


----------



## hautestuffx

swiss-miss said:


> I had the same issue, went back to the store and the SA got 4 (!!!) other JUCs for me to pick _ all of them had the same issue so I guess it is normal



This is a url to a video of my bracelet clicking: Bracelet clicking video. Does your bracelet click like this? Mine clicks anytime it moves down on my arm and I have re-click into place.


----------



## hautestuffx

Violet Bleu said:


> @hautestuffx
> I noticed this with the YG JUC I had originally purchased since it kept catching on things. The boutique even ordered in some other ones to compare, and all of them (all YG) had tails that did not lay flush. I ended up trying on a RG JUC, and it was perfect. So I do think this is something that varies!



This is a url to a video of my bracelet clicking:bracelet clicking video. Does your bracelet click like this? Mine clicks anytime it moves down on my arm and I have re-click it into place.


----------



## swiss-miss

hautestuffx said:


> This is a url to a video of my bracelet clicking:bracelet clicking video. Does your bracelet click like this? Mine clicks anytime it moves down on my arm and I have re-click it into place.


Thank you! Mine clicks more or less like yours! However I went to the store to exchange it and all the ones availaBle in my size (ALL 4 of them!!!) had the clicking noise. So I guess as a long as it doesn’t open on its own it is ok... bothers me as well though... keep us updated!!


----------



## swiss-miss

hautestuffx said:


> This is a url to a video of my bracelet clicking:bracelet clicking video. Does your bracelet click like this? Mine clicks anytime it moves down on my arm and I have re-click it into place.


By the way is yours a bit big as well? Mine fits like yours and sometimes I think it is too big?!


----------



## Sesphyr

swiss-miss said:


> By the way is yours a bit big as well? Mine fits like yours and sometimes I think it is too big?!


 @swiss-miss @hautestuffx I’m also curious to know what measurement you both have; my wrist measures 6in around so I’m going to buy the 16cm sometime next week. And do you both have the newer model with the new locking mechanism as well? Seems like this is an issue related to that model only.


----------



## Violet Bleu

hautestuffx said:


> This is a url to a video of my bracelet clicking:bracelet clicking video. Does your bracelet click like this? Mine clicks anytime it moves down on my arm and I have re-click it into place.


The YG one I had clicked, but I exchanged for the RG. My RG does not click or make any noise. Honestly the only reason I got the RG is because all the YG that I looked at in store were imperfect in regards to the tail and locking mechanism. My SA even ordered in multiple YG to compare, and they all had this issue whereas the RG was perfect. Thankfully, I was able to make the exchange even though I had been wearing the YG for a few weeks already!


----------



## Green75

Hi, can you please give more info about the imperfect tail and locking mechanism? I’m going to get a JUC in white gold with diamonds and would like to know to what I should pay attention.
Thank you


----------



## NycAlien

hautestuffx said:


> How did you make out at the boutique?
> 
> This is a url that goes to a video I took of my bracelet clicking (Clicking video) Is yours similar?


yes exactly the same issue.

I explain everything and the SA was really nice and they take it for repair. in 2 - 3 weeks hopefully they fix the issue!


----------



## swiss-miss

NycAlien said:


> yes exactly the same issue.
> 
> I explain everything and the SA was really nice and they take it for repair. in 2 - 3 weeks hopefully they fix the issue!





Sesphyr said:


> @swiss-miss @hautestuffx I’m also curious to know what measurement you both have; my wrist measures 6in around so I’m going to buy the 16cm sometime next week. And do you both have the newer model with the new locking mechanism as well? Seems like this is an issue related to that model only.


I have size 16 - my wrist is only 14.5 cm - however I had exchanged my 16 to a 15 (which miraculously did NOT click!!!) however I soon realized that in hot weather it was a little snug and did not stack well with my 17 love. When I exchanged the 15 to 16 she gave me 4 different juc to choose from - they all clicked unfortunately(((


----------



## Green75

Violet Bleu said:


> The YG one I had clicked, but I exchanged for the RG. My RG does not click or make any noise. Honestly the only reason I got the RG is because all the YG that I looked at in store were imperfect in regards to the tail and locking mechanism. My SA even ordered in multiple YG to compare, and they all had this issue whereas the RG was perfect. Thankfully, I was able to make the exchange even though I had been wearing the YG for a few weeks already!



Hi, can you please give more info about the imperfect tail and locking mechanism? I’m going to get a JUC in white gold with diamonds and would like to know to what I should pay attention.
Thank you


----------



## NycAlien

My wrist is 16 cm and I have a 17


----------



## Violet Bleu

Green75 said:


> Hi, can you please give more info about the imperfect tail and locking mechanism? I’m going to get a JUC in white gold with diamonds and would like to know to what I should pay attention.
> Thank you


Some JUCs have a tail that does not lay flush. In my experience, this can cause the JUC to catch on things which is why I exchanged for one that didn’t do this. The locking mechanism can click or move slightly on some JUCs also. My original JUC had both of these issues, but the tail is what initially caught my attention and prompted the exchange. Hope this helps!


----------



## pursedyp

Does anyone know if an authentic JUC (old closure version) can not have the cartier logo engraving on its pointed head?
I got a pre-owned one but it doesn't have the engraving on the pointed end. But I found that one of the authentic (?) JUC sold on a credible jewelry store also doesn't have the engraving. Maybe it's also fake? Please refer to the photos:

The one shown on the first photo doesn't have one but the store says it's authentic. On the other hand another JUC on the second photo does have the engraving.


----------



## Chivis

mine looks like the second picture, but i don´t know if all of them look like that.


----------



## missyb

hautestuffx said:


> This is a url to a video of my bracelet clicking: Bracelet clicking video. Does your bracelet click like this? Mine clicks anytime it moves down on my arm and I have re-click into place.


Omg no! But mine is about 6 years old with the old locking system. That click would drive me crazy as I wear mine with my loves 24/7


----------



## m45ha

Hi everyone, 
I need some help with sizing of my first JUC. My wrist is 14 cm (14.5 with a loose measurement). I was able to try instore 16cm JUC, but not sure that was the right fit as it was quite loose.. here are the photos - what do you think?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

m45ha said:


> Hi everyone,
> I need some help with sizing of my first JUC. My wrist is 14 cm (14.5 with a loose measurement). I was able to try instore 16cm JUC, but not sure that was the right fit as it was quite loose.. here are the photos - what do you think?
> View attachment 4808190
> View attachment 4808191


Go with a size 15 JUC it will fit you perfect you would also be a size 16 love ❤️


----------



## Himeko057

m45ha said:


> Hi everyone,
> I need some help with sizing of my first JUC. My wrist is 14 cm (14.5 with a loose measurement). I was able to try instore 16cm JUC, but not sure that was the right fit as it was quite loose.. here are the photos - what do you think?
> View attachment 4808190
> View attachment 4808191



That looks a bit loose on you. Since your wrist is 14 cm I think the JUC 15 would be perfect for you.


----------



## zacinthebox

Hey everyone,

I am looking to add a JUC to my 2 loves but this time buying from someone instead of the boutique.  Just about $2k savings so I am being extremely cautious about its authenticity.

The seller says he lost his tax invoice but has everything else. Red flag?

I can only tell the serial no "IVQ 949" if Im even reading it correctly.








						Cartier Juste un clou bracelet rose gold
					

Buy Cartier Juste un clou bracelet rose gold in Singapore,Singapore. Cartier Rose Gold Juste Un Clou Bracelet Size 16 100% authentic, purchased from takashimaya singapore purchase date: Feb 2020  condition: 10/10  includes box,ce Chat to Buy




					carousell.com
				




Any input on this? Thanks guys!


----------



## anna2b2

Do you think the diamond JUC is too flashy for every day?


----------



## ChanelCartier

anna2b2 said:


> Do you think the diamond JUC is too flashy for every day?


Not at all.


----------



## Stella0925

My wrist is 13.5 cm would reg juc be too bulky. I have yet to try in person. But I preordered the thin juc with diamonds. Planning to try the reg once the store call me to pick up


----------



## anna2b2

Stella0925 said:


> My wrist is 13.5 cm would reg juc be too bulky. I have yet to try in person. But I preordered the thin juc with diamonds. Planning to try the reg once the store call me to pick up


I have the same size wrist and possibly the same dilemma lol. I do have plans to visit the store this weekend, so I can definitely update you and share some pics of the bracelet on my wrist.


----------



## Stella0925

anna2b2 said:


> I have the same size wrist and possibly the same dilemma lol. I do have plans to visit the store this weekend, so I can definitely update you and share some pics of the bracelet on my wrist.



thank you I look forward to the pics 

I prefer juc with diamonds. Otherwise it looks a bit industrial to me. But regular size with diamond is just out of reach for me lol

I like that the thin juc with diam is affordable. But I also like my jewelry loud and noticeable. I have many stacks on my arm. It’s very extra, though I like it with very plain and simple outfits


----------



## south-of-france

Slim Juc with diamonds


----------



## south-of-france

Another one:


----------



## MamaOfA

south-of-france said:


> Another one:
> 
> View attachment 4832533


Omg gorgeous


----------



## bh1310

Stella0925 said:


> My wrist is 13.5 cm would reg juc be too bulky. I have yet to try in person. But I preordered the thin juc with diamonds. Planning to try the reg once the store call me to pick up


I have the same size wrist and tried both bracelets last weekend. I can’t decide between the two either...


----------



## Cartier9554

bh1310 said:


> I have the same size wrist and tried both bracelets last weekend. I can’t decide between the two either...
> 
> View attachment 4835350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835351


I love the thin with diamonds on you but they’re both beautiful!


----------



## XCCX

m45ha said:


> Hi everyone,
> I need some help with sizing of my first JUC. My wrist is 14 cm (14.5 with a loose measurement). I was able to try instore 16cm JUC, but not sure that was the right fit as it was quite loose.. here are the photos - what do you think?
> View attachment 4808190
> View attachment 4808191


You are size 15 JUC and 16 Love in my opinion, good luck!


----------



## ChanelCartier

bh1310 said:


> I have the same size wrist and tried both bracelets last weekend. I can’t decide between the two either...
> 
> View attachment 4835350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835351


The diamond JUC really sparkles with your stack. So pretty.


----------



## Stella0925

bh1310 said:


> I have the same size wrist and tried both bracelets last weekend. I can’t decide between the two either...
> 
> View attachment 4835350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835351


I just came out of the store! I took the thin JUC with me that I preordered. I tried on the original JUC with diamonds (a mistake) now I really want it! 

Here is what I think. In store, when I just looked my wrist, I think the thin juc is nice. Also from the picture of my wrist, I feel the thin even looks better. 

Then I checked out the bracelets in the full size mirror.  ThickJUC definitely stands out more and I like it better. I prefer my jewelry to be loud tho as I wear really plain clothes.I’m 5’5”, so I’m not super petite. I do have small bones, thus thin wrist. 

I wore the bracelet outdoors, the thin one I took with me. It’s definitely tiny even when I just look at my wrist. 

So I think I’ll exchange to regular JUC. I like regular one with diamond. Ugh now I don’t know if I can justify to pay much more for the diamond version. As it is not a lot of diamond, for $6000 cad$ more. It also really depends on the lightings for the diamond to sparkle. So now my dilemma would be diamond or no diamond


----------



## ThisVNchick

Stella0925 said:


> I just came out of the store! I took the thin JUC with me that I preordered. I tried on the original JUC with diamonds (a mistake) now I really want it!
> 
> Here is what I think. In store, when I just looked my wrist, I think the thin juc is nice. Also from the picture of my wrist, I feel the thin even looks better.
> 
> Then I checked out the bracelets in the full size mirror.  ThickJUC definitely stands out more and I like it better. I prefer my jewelry to be loud tho as I wear really plain clothes.I’m 5’5”, so I’m not super petite. I do have small bones, thus thin wrist.
> 
> I wore the bracelet outdoors, the thin one I took with me. It’s definitely tiny even when I just look at my wrist.
> 
> So I think I’ll exchange to regular JUC. I like regular one with diamond. Ugh now I don’t know if I can justify to pay much more for the diamond version. As it is not a lot of diamond, for $6000 cad$ more. It also really depends on the lightings for the diamond to sparkle. So now my dilemma would be diamond or no diamond
> 
> View attachment 4835499
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835500
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835501
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835502
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835503
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835504



I like the bigger one on you. If you're only planning on stacking one LOVE with one JUC, get the bigger size. The small version just seems unsubstantial next to your LOVE.


----------



## Stella0925

ThisVNchick said:


> I like the bigger one on you. If you're only planning on stacking one LOVE with one JUC, get the bigger size. The small version just seems unsubstantial next to your LOVE.



I’m planning to stack with a TB. And I’ll get a VCA 5 motif in the future as well. I think I’ll def exchange for the regular one.

I’m now deciding if I should get diamonds or not. With the extra 6000 cad$ I could have a really nice tennis bracelet made from my jewelers


----------



## shasha_83

Stella0925 said:


> I just came out of the store! I took the thin JUC with me that I preordered. I tried on the original JUC with diamonds (a mistake) now I really want it!
> 
> Here is what I think. In store, when I just looked my wrist, I think the thin juc is nice. Also from the picture of my wrist, I feel the thin even looks better.
> 
> Then I checked out the bracelets in the full size mirror.  ThickJUC definitely stands out more and I like it better. I prefer my jewelry to be loud tho as I wear really plain clothes.I’m 5’5”, so I’m not super petite. I do have small bones, thus thin wrist.
> 
> I wore the bracelet outdoors, the thin one I took with me. It’s definitely tiny even when I just look at my wrist.
> 
> So I think I’ll exchange to regular JUC. I like regular one with diamond. Ugh now I don’t know if I can justify to pay much more for the diamond version. As it is not a lot of diamond, for $6000 cad$ more. It also really depends on the lightings for the diamond to sparkle. So now my dilemma would be diamond or no diamond
> 
> View attachment 4835499
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835500
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835501
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835502
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835503
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835504


I prefer the regular JUC with diamonds, it's amazing, I also tried it on before. I got the regular JUC as a gift.
As you mentioned the regular with diamonds really stands out, the thin JUC looks nice but if you compare the two I would choose the regular one


----------



## Yodabest

Stella0925 said:


> I just came out of the store! I took the thin JUC with me that I preordered. I tried on the original JUC with diamonds (a mistake) now I really want it!
> 
> Here is what I think. In store, when I just looked my wrist, I think the thin juc is nice. Also from the picture of my wrist, I feel the thin even looks better.
> 
> Then I checked out the bracelets in the full size mirror.  ThickJUC definitely stands out more and I like it better. I prefer my jewelry to be loud tho as I wear really plain clothes.I’m 5’5”, so I’m not super petite. I do have small bones, thus thin wrist.
> 
> I wore the bracelet outdoors, the thin one I took with me. It’s definitely tiny even when I just look at my wrist.
> 
> So I think I’ll exchange to regular JUC. I like regular one with diamond. Ugh now I don’t know if I can justify to pay much more for the diamond version. As it is not a lot of diamond, for $6000 cad$ more. It also really depends on the lightings for the diamond to sparkle. So now my dilemma would be diamond or no diamond
> 
> View attachment 4835499
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835500
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835501
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835502
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835503
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835504



I understand your dilemma! I personally think the regular size has a lot more presence and really stands out in a way the thin does not. The diamond version would be my choice over the plain, so I think it comes down to your comfort with spending the extra $$. 
One way to think about it is, it’s a one time purchase. It’s not like you will be paying a recurring extra 6k forever. I say get the one you love more because it’s an expensive bracelet either way. Even at half the price of the one with diamonds, it’s a ton of money to spend on a bracelet if you don’t absolutely love it,


----------



## oceanblueapril

Just received mine. New thin version is very pretty!


----------



## trf

oceanblueapril said:


> Just received mine. New thin version is very pretty!
> 
> View attachment 4836178
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836179
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836181




Soo pretty!!! May I ask what size JUC you wear?


----------



## Stella0925

PC1984 said:


> I understand your dilemma! I personally think the regular size has a lot more presence and really stands out in a way the thin does not. The diamond version would be my choice over the plain, so I think it comes down to your comfort with spending the extra $$.
> One way to think about it is, it’s a one time purchase. It’s not like you will be paying a recurring extra 6k forever. I say get the one you love more because it’s an expensive bracelet either way. Even at half the price of the one with diamonds, it’s a ton of money to spend on a bracelet if you don’t absolutely love it,



I definitely need to get the regular size. The small juc just doesn’t suit my taste. I’m fine with paying extra for the regular version. 

Maybe I’m so used to buying diamonds from non branded jewelers and I’m having a hard time to justify paying that much more for 0.59 carat of little pave diamonds, not even a solitaire lol. 

But in the end, I still prefer the diamond version and I guess I’ll just have to pay for the cartier diamond pricing


----------



## oceanblueapril

trf said:


> Soo pretty!!! May I ask what size JUC you wear?


16.
I was recommended love 16 and JUC 15, however I like loose fit so I chose love 17 JUC 16


----------



## trf

oceanblueapril said:


> 16.
> I was recommended love 16 and JUC 15, however I like loose fit so I chose love 17 JUC 16



Same!! My wrist is 14.5 cm and I ended up getting my rainbow love in a 17 too. Your stack is goals ❤️❤️


----------



## Purrrple

Stella0925 said:


> I just came out of the store! I took the thin JUC with me that I preordered. I tried on the original JUC with diamonds (a mistake) now I really want it!
> 
> Here is what I think. In store, when I just looked my wrist, I think the thin juc is nice. Also from the picture of my wrist, I feel the thin even looks better.
> 
> Then I checked out the bracelets in the full size mirror.  ThickJUC definitely stands out more and I like it better. I prefer my jewelry to be loud tho as I wear really plain clothes.I’m 5’5”, so I’m not super petite. I do have small bones, thus thin wrist.
> 
> I wore the bracelet outdoors, the thin one I took with me. It’s definitely tiny even when I just look at my wrist.
> 
> So I think I’ll exchange to regular JUC. I like regular one with diamond. Ugh now I don’t know if I can justify to pay much more for the diamond version. As it is not a lot of diamond, for $6000 cad$ more. It also really depends on the lightings for the diamond to sparkle. So now my dilemma would be diamond or no diamond
> 
> View attachment 4835499
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835500
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835501
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835502
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835503
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835504



i love the way it looks with the tennis bracelet! i am looking for one for my stack too. i like the proportions on yours. do you know the ctw of your tennis bracelet?


----------



## Stella0925

Purrrple said:


> i love the way it looks with the tennis bracelet! i am looking for one for my stack too. i like the proportions on yours. do you know the ctw of your tennis bracelet?



If you are referring the tennis bracelet on my right hand, it’s a 3ct total that I got from Costco. I actually don’t like the setting anymore It’s really thick. It looks nice in the picture but I noticed a lot of metal irl. I’m having one made with bezeled diamonds. And I will take this to some gold shop to sell and get another one in a thinner setting with classic 4 prongs


----------



## Stella0925

I bought the diamond version!


----------



## themuddylotus

Beautiful choice!


----------



## ChanelCartier

Stella0925 said:


> I bought the diamond version!
> 
> View attachment 4836543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836544


Good choice! Congratulations!


----------



## themuddylotus

twinzluvagrl said:


> Yeah I think about $4400 should be about right... It's less of a price difference than the small love with 6 diamonds. Crazy.
> 
> Just food for thought...
> 
> Small Love 6 Diamond (0.15 carat) $6000
> Small Love No Diamond $4050
> 
> Price difference for 0.15 carat $1950
> 
> Small Juc w/ Diamond (0.18) $4400
> Small Juc no Diamond $3050
> 
> Price difference for 0.18 carat $1350
> 
> ^ So Small Juc with Diamond is a steal in comparison. LOL  All hands for Small Juc with Diamonds, say I!


I!


----------



## scheurin

Please help. Being about to give in in buying a reg diamond JUC. The small is ... well ... too small. Looking into the WG w/ diamonds as my experience is that on RG the diamonds do not really sparkle; for example comparing my RG and WG Love pavé or the reg diamond versions. On the RG diamonds are just a waste of money; yeah I should've known better. So I am deparately look for reasons *not* to get the JUC. Any ideas?


----------



## Yodabest

Stella0925 said:


> I definitely need to get the regular size. The small juc just doesn’t suit my taste. I’m fine with paying extra for the regular version.
> 
> Maybe I’m so used to buying diamonds from non branded jewelers and I’m having a hard time to justify paying that much more for 0.59 carat of little pave diamonds, not even a solitaire lol.
> 
> But in the end, I still prefer the diamond version and I guess I’ll just have to pay for the cartier diamond pricing



Yeah it’s really hard to compare the prices of designer vs non designer items. Personally, I’d rather spend more to get the one I really want, because it’s expensive either way. You should be happy with it.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

bh1310 said:


> I have the same size wrist and tried both bracelets last weekend. I can’t decide between the two either...
> 
> View attachment 4835350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835351



I like the thin one.


----------



## nicole0612

scheurin said:


> Please help. Being about to give in in buying a reg diamond JUC. The small is ... well ... too small. Looking into the WG w/ diamonds as my experience is that on RG the diamonds do not really sparkle; for example comparing my RG and WG Love pavé or the reg diamond versions. On the RG diamonds are just a waste of money; yeah I should've known better. So I am deparately look for reasons *not* to get the JUC. Any ideas?


The only reason I can think of is if you are out of space on your wrist to wear it comfortably!


----------



## scheurin

Thx. Got my first (and hopefully last) one


----------



## lilpikachu

scheurin said:


> Thx. Got my first (and hopefully last) one


We need pictures of your stack with the JUC!


----------



## scheurin

.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

scheurin said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 4840900


Gorgeous. Your stack looks amazing as well, some pieces look like you just got them!  Do you clean them with the kit often or just leave them be?

I wish they made the SM JUC with diamonds in WG soooo badly.  I have a small love and the reg size JUC would be too strong for me. I think a good compromise for myself would be a tennis bracelet in WG who’s with me lol


----------



## scheurin

Thank you.

Hmmm, not really such a perfect condition. The first pic I took showed all the scratches which I deleted right away. It all depends on the angle of view.

As for your question yes I clean the bracelets twice a week when in the shower. Gently rub them with your fingers using soap - be careful not to use any with particles in it - then rinse and gently wipe them with a soft coth. You'll see a huge difference. Dirt accumulates especially in between the bracelets so you need to take care of that.


----------



## happiness07

Stella0925 said:


> I bought the diamond version!
> 
> View attachment 4836543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836544


Hashtag goals


----------



## GucciGoneWild

scheurin said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Hmmm, not really such a perfect condition. The first pic I took showed all the scratches which I deleted right away. It all depends on the angle of view.
> 
> As for your question yes I clean the bracelets twice a week when in the shower. Gently rub them with your fingers using soap - be careful not to use any with particles in it - then rinse and gently wipe them with a soft coth. You'll see a huge difference. Dirt accumulates especially in between the bracelets so you need to take care of that.


Thank you!! I appreciate the tips and will do. I can live with scratches of course but want to try and keep the gleam of the bracelet


----------



## ChanelCartier

bh1310 said:


> I have the same size wrist and tried both bracelets last weekend. I can’t decide between the two either...
> 
> View attachment 4835350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835351


Small diamond JUC. It adds sparkle.


----------



## lulilu

scheurin said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 4840900



I have to ask (no shade intended) -- do you wear all of these all the time?  Is it comfortable?  I sold my love because it drove me crazy wearing it all the time.


----------



## scheurin

Pas de problème, yes I wear them all the time. With the Loves I like them to be with me. Until Yesterday two of them had been back with Cartier for repairs on the screws and I even felt sth was missing. So no problem at all. Still, I have to admit in hot weather it's a bit uncomfortable, though.


----------



## south-of-france

Do you ever have issues in Airport security? I always get the special (tedious) treatment and I‘ve gotten stares when I said no, I can‘t just take them off!


----------



## Dancing Pandas

scheurin said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 4840900


 What an amazing stack!! Which is your favourite? I love your paves


----------



## scheurin

south-of-france said:


> Do you ever have issues in Airport security? I always get the special (tedious) treatment and I‘ve gotten stares when I said no, I can‘t just take them off!



No flights at the moment so no clue either


----------



## scheurin

Dancing Pandas said:


> What an amazing stack!! Which is your favourite? I love your paves



Thx. Not really. It's the combination which makes me love the Loves. Each one has sth special.


----------



## scheurin

Quick question: Is it okay that the bracelet moves / clicks a tiny bit when closed? A bit more than the small Loves. Seems to me acceptable given the mechanism but just wanted to double-check with you. Thx.


----------



## yogamamaloves

scheurin said:


> Quick question: Is it okay that the bracelet moves / clicks a tiny bit when closed? A bit more than the small Loves. Seems to me acceptable given the mechanism but just wanted to double-check with you. Thx.



Do you have the plain or the one with diamonds?


----------



## scheurin

Reg w/ diamonds but why this should make a difference?


----------



## Stella0925

scheurin said:


> Reg w/ diamonds but why this should make a difference?



The one I have with diamond doesn’t make clicking noise but I’m interested to know if it makes a difference as well


----------



## scheurin

It's not much and doesn't make we worried at all. Just noticable when actively squeezing the bracelet.


----------



## scheurin

Rang up the boutique. Seems to be normal - still being not 100 % relieved because my experience with the Loves.


----------



## chelleyp

Bought my first two Cartier pieces today! I bought the Cartier love cuff (size 16) and the diamond small juste un clou bracelet (size 15). The diamond JUC in the picture below is in size 16 because they did not have size 15 available in store and I ended up having to order it. Stacking both beauties with my Van Cleef.


----------



## scheurin

Just the standard one ... w/ diamonds


----------



## Brasil

chelleyp said:


> Bought my first two Cartier pieces today! I bought the Cartier love cuff (size 16) and the diamond small juste un clou bracelet (size 15). The diamond JUC in the picture below is in size 16 because they did not have size 15 available in store and I ended up having to order it. Stacking both beauties with my Van Cleef.
> 
> View attachment 4843660


Beautiful! how many centimeters do you have your wrist?


----------



## lilpikachu

GucciGoneWild said:


> I think a good compromise for myself would be a tennis bracelet in WG *who’s with me* lol


Me! A WG tennis bracelet would look amazing!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

lilpikachu said:


> Me! A WG tennis bracelet would look amazing!


Right!! I love the encouragement lol. And a TB would be way less $ than a SM WG love with diamonds. I’ll have to see if I can find a good jeweler, and perhaps platinum instead of WG so it keeps the shine in between the LOVE and JUC


----------



## lilpikachu

GucciGoneWild said:


> Right!! I love the encouragement lol. And a TB would be way less $ than a SM WG love with diamonds. I’ll have to see if I can find a good jeweler, and perhaps platinum instead of WG so it keeps the shine in between the LOVE and JUC


For custom pieces, my go to jewellers are *Brian Gavin Diamonds* OR *Whiteflash*.

I told myself no more bracelets (having the LOVE and JUC is plenty) but I wouldn’t mind a tennis bracelet OR a Shared Prong Diamond bangle.  A VCA 5 motif would be nice too


----------



## GucciGoneWild

lilpikachu said:


> For custom pieces, my go to jewellers are *Brian Gavin Diamonds* OR *Whiteflash*.
> 
> I told myself no more bracelets...I wouldn’t mind a tennis bracelet OR a Shared Prong Diamond bangle.  A VCA 5 motif would be nice too


1) Thank you for the reccomendations!! Do you order over the phone with them? Ideally I would see a piece in person but the reviews sound amazing

2) Hahahaha - a little something extra never hurts.  I was never a VCA fan but the more time I spend on this forum...


----------



## lilpikachu

GucciGoneWild said:


> 1) Thank you for the reccomendations!! Do you order over the phone with them? Ideally I would see a piece in person but the reviews sound amazing
> 
> 2) Hahahaha - a little something extra never hurts.  I was never a VCA fan but the more time I spend on this forum...


Both stores have an online shop - just google the names and have fun browsing! They should already have some bracelet options available for purchase starting at 2ctw.  You can also enquire about pricing for 3ctw, 4ctw, 5ctw & 6ctw.  If you know what you want, you could probably order over the phone with them. Whiteflash also have a store in Houston (if you live in the US).

I’ve loved VCA for many years but they never had boutiques in Melbourne until about 4 years ago. As I was saving for a house deposit, buying VCA wasn’t on my priorities list. I’ve got my house now so I can see VCA in my future... hopefully my first piece by Christmas! 

I’ve bought all the Cartier I need for now...


----------



## GucciGoneWild

lilpikachu said:


> I’ve bought all the Cartier I need for now...



Congratulations on buying a house!! I only just recently got on the Cartier train and I’m not getting off anytime soon


----------



## lilpikachu

GucciGoneWild said:


> Congratulations on buying a house!! I only just recently got on the Cartier train and I’m not getting off anytime soon


Aww thanks hun! It took a few years of saving but I really love my house (we had it custom built) 

The Cartier train is a lot of fun! 

Do you have a JUC or plans to get one? It’s a gorgeous piece!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

lilpikachu said:


> Aww thanks hun! It took a few years of saving but I really love my house (we had it custom built)
> 
> The Cartier train is a lot of fun!
> 
> Do you have a JUC or plans to get one? It’s a gorgeous piece!



I’m sure it was worth the wait! 

I’m thinking of getting a small diamond JUC to stack with my small love for either an NYE or vDay gift to myself, the only thing that bothers me is I’ve seen people mention how it’s hollow so I wonder if it’s worth it, but it’s gorgeous!! And i’m really buying it for how it looks and it’s still gold, so I hope to get it soon either way


----------



## lilpikachu

GucciGoneWild said:


> I’m sure it was worth the wait!
> 
> I’m thinking of getting a small diamond JUC to stack with my small love for either an NYE or vDay gift to myself, the only thing that bothers me is I’ve seen people mention how it’s hollow so I wonder if it’s worth it, but it’s gorgeous!! And i’m really buying it for how it looks and it’s still gold, so I hope to get it soon either way


The SM diamond JUC would look amazing stacked with your SM LOVE 

I think you will know for sure when you try it on in the boutique - oh how exciting!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

lilpikachu said:


> The SM diamond JUC would look amazing stacked with your SM LOVE
> 
> I think you will know for sure when you try it on in the boutique - oh how exciting!


TY and I did!! I posted somewhere else that I decided I was buying it as soon as I tried to on! Lol, but while i’m waiting I’m just weighing the hollow thing someone else mentioned. I don’t think I would want my wrist to feel heavy anyhow since I want to put the TB in between the two


----------



## scheurin

Came to the conclusion that a JUC just *needs* diamonds. Does not look complete without. The classic Love is fine in contrast.


----------



## scheurin

No diamonds .... no way


----------



## lumkeikei

scheurin said:


> Came to the conclusion that a JUC just *needs* diamonds. Does not look complete without. The classic Love is fine in contrast.


I totally agree, but I can't justify the price of the regular JUC with diamond.


----------



## ChanelCartier

lumkeikei said:


> I totally agree, but I can't justify the price of the regular JUC with diamond.


I know right.


----------



## Meowwu

lumkeikei said:


> I totally agree, but I can't justify the price of the regular JUC with diamond.


I feel that way too! But like someone here said before, now that I am so smitten with the diamonds, I feel like JUC looks incomplete without.  
Though I note I haven’t tried either in store yet, since I can’t decide if JUC should be bigger or smaller than my VCA perlee.


----------



## lumkeikei

Meowwu said:


> I feel that way too! But like someone here said before, now that I am so smitten with the diamonds, I feel like JUC looks incomplete without.
> Though I note I haven’t tried either in store yet, since I can’t decide if JUC should be bigger or smaller than my VCA perlee.



I think the small JUC looks better with diamonds because it is quite thin so it is more delicate and feminine looking. Whereas the regular size JUC can go without because of it's size it has more presence so might not need the extra sparkle. However, if you can afford it of course get it with diamonds! This is my just my opinion.


----------



## scheurin

lumkeikei said:


> I totally agree, but I can't justify the price of the regular JUC with diamond.



Then just go for the small Love. It's so classic, just beautiful and does not need the diamonds.


----------



## Meowwu

lumkeikei said:


> I think the small JUC looks better with diamonds because it is quite thin so it is more delicate and feminine looking. Whereas the regular size JUC can go without because of it's size it has more presence so might not need the extra sparkle. However, if you can afford it of course get it with diamonds! This is my just my opinion.


True. Regular JUC definitely makes an “oomph” presence without the diamonds already. For me, in addition to the question of financial ability, there is also a question of principle. Lol


----------



## lumkeikei

Meowwu said:


> True. Regular JUC definitely makes an “oomph” presence without the diamonds already. For me, in addition to the question of financial ability, there is also a question of principle. Lol


I really want a regular JUC in rose gold but I can't bring myself to pull out my credit card every time I am in Cartier. I've never made such a big purchase before.  Now in this global financial state I don't think I will have the courage to buy the JUC any time soon.


----------



## scheurin

lumkeikei said:


> I really want a regular JUC in rose gold but I can't bring myself to pull out my credit card every time I was in Cartier. I've never made such a big purchase before.



The dumbest thing is to make a purchase in a hurry. Yeah, did that more than enough.

If you *really* like it this will stay the same over time. So you can wait. The good thing 'bout purchasing a Cartier piece is that it will hold its value over the years and even if not it is still backed up by the value of the real gold it holds. Unlike clothing, kitchen utilities or cars .... maybe with the exeption of silver spoons


----------



## mishka99

Does your JUC bracelet leave marks like this on your skin too or did I purchase the incorrect size?


----------



## ChanelCartier

lumkeikei said:


> I really want a regular JUC in rose gold but I can't bring myself to pull out my credit card every time I am in Cartier. I've never made such a big purchase before.  Now in this global financial state I don't think I will have the courage to buy the JUC any time soon.


What pieces do you have from Cartier now?


----------



## lumkeikei

ChanelCartier said:


> What pieces do you have from Cartier now?



I have a steel 36mm ballon bleu.


----------



## ChanelCartier

lumkeikei said:


> I have a steel 36mm ballon bleu.


Very nice. I love the BB collection.


----------



## verychic555

Hi,
For some reason, I can’t stop thinking about Cartier juse un clou bracelet! It is not my usual style as I have more of a feminine lady like style. But I keep thinking about it. I have a concern that its edgy style is more suited to younger ladies. I am 42. I ask myself if I can still wear this bracelet in my 50-60s or beyond. I’m planning to go see it in person and try on the different sizes and thickness to see which one looks best on. If I get it, it will be my first luxury piece of fine jewelry. What do you guys think? Do you feel that it is not a lifetime piece? Or do you feel it is a classic piece no matter how old you are? Thanks


----------



## verychic555

Hi,
For some reason, I can’t stop thinking about Cartier juse un clou bracelet! It is not my usual style as I have more of a feminine lady like style. But I keep thinking about it. I have a concern that its edgy style is more suited to younger ladies. I am 42. I ask myself if I can still wear this bracelet in my 50-60s or beyond. I’m planning to go see it in person and try on the different sizes and thickness to see which one looks best on. If I get it, it will be my first luxury piece of fine jewelry. What do you guys think? Do you feel that it is not a lifetime piece? Or do you feel it is a classic piece no matter how old you are? Thanks


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I’m 40 so only a couple of years younger than you, but I think it is a classic line that looks good at any age. I’ve seen women in their twenties wearing JUC pieces and also women who are a lot older - 50+. There’s a 50 something year old woman working in my town and she wears the most amazing jewellery including Cartier JUC and Love items. I always ogle whatever she’s wearing, hope I’m not too obvious! Lol.

I have a JUC ring in the regular size in yellow gold but as I prefer more feminine pieces, like you, I now really wish I had got the version with diamonds. I feel like it would tie in better with my other jewellery and my general preferred jewellery style. So I would definitely go and try the bracelet on in person and see how you feel about it before you decide and commit to buying.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I think the edgy factor gives it more longevity. In my view, girly and feminine have expiry dates.


----------



## ChanelCartier

verychic555 said:


> Hi,
> For some reason, I can’t stop thinking about Cartier juse un clou bracelet! It is not my usual style as I have more of a feminine lady like style. But I keep thinking about it. I have a concern that its edgy style is more suited to younger ladies. I am 42. I ask myself if I can still wear this bracelet in my 50-60s or beyond. I’m planning to go see it in person and try on the different sizes and thickness to see which one looks best on. If I get it, it will be my first luxury piece of fine jewelry. What do you guys think? Do you feel that it is not a lifetime piece? Or do you feel it is a classic piece no matter how old you are? Thanks


If you like it buy it.  I don't think you can put an age on jewelry. My opinion.


----------



## Christofle

verychic555 said:


> Hi,
> For some reason, I can’t stop thinking about Cartier juse un clou bracelet! It is not my usual style as I have more of a feminine lady like style. But I keep thinking about it. I have a concern that its edgy style is more suited to younger ladies. I am 42. I ask myself if I can still wear this bracelet in my 50-60s or beyond. I’m planning to go see it in person and try on the different sizes and thickness to see which one looks best on. If I get it, it will be my first luxury piece of fine jewelry. What do you guys think? Do you feel that it is not a lifetime piece? Or do you feel it is a classic piece no matter how old you are? Thanks



My mother’s boss wore one in the 70s and he was 50 at the time. I don’t think of it as a trendy piece at all.


----------



## Taiwo92

As someone in their 20s, I’d never think “that’s too young” when I see people in their 40s+ wearing stuff. You have worked hard for it (both financially & through life experiences).

It’s a beautiful classic bracelet IMO, so please enjoy it & wear it in good health. Life is too short


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Classic. 

Not trendy.


----------



## DA Club

Haha I hope not! I bought both of mine (RG and WG) when I was 32 when they were re-released in 2012 as a gift to myself for the birth of my second son and I still wear them everyday now at 40.


----------



## Ally1707

I‘m 29 and I bought the JUC ring at the beginning of the year. Imho it‘s just a great design that turns something utilitarian into jewelry. To me, the ring just looks very clean and minimalist. If you look at it and think "haha it‘s a nail!" then maybe it has an expiration date but that‘s not really how I look at it


----------



## baghagg

At these price points, twenty-somethings _generally speaking_ are not what comes to mind..


----------



## GucciGoneWild

verychic555 said:


> Hi,
> For some reason, I can’t stop thinking about Cartier juse un clou bracelet! It is not my usual style as I have more of a feminine lady like style. But I keep thinking about it. I have a concern that its edgy style is more suited to younger ladies. I am 42. I ask myself if I can still wear this bracelet in my 50-60s or beyond. I’m planning to go see it in person and try on the different sizes and thickness to see which one looks best on. If I get it, it will be my first luxury piece of fine jewelry. What do you guys think? Do you feel that it is not a lifetime piece? Or do you feel it is a classic piece no matter how old you are? Thanks


It brings an edginess to anything. I feel like you could wear a Chanel tweed and a JUC as a little act of rebellion. If it goes with your style go for it! The plain is a little harsh to me but the diamond versions are suited to everyyyyyone


----------



## Nic_Bryanna

You can 100% wear it. Age does not matter!! I totally support this purchase. I just ordered the thin version ☺️


----------



## missisa07

Strange thing, when I got into Cartier in my mid to late 20-s, I hated the JUC.  I just didn't "get" it.  Then eventually one day I fell in love.  The JUC ring and bracelet were the last pieces (so far) that I've bought in my collection, and the JUC bracelet in particular is now one of my favorites.


----------



## garysimcox

In my opinion, there is a JUC variant for everybody! I love my WG diamond Clou, and I am male and in my early 20s. I see women with a more mature, classy style and the same bracelet looks amazing on them too. I will say that the diamond version has a bit more elegance to it, while the plain version is more "edgy" I suppose. 

P.S. I saw a few people on here with the newly released thin diamond JUC, and it looks stunning if you want a more subtle piece. Good luck!


----------



## mintie67

Debating whether to pair a sm Love 6 diamonds with a reg JUC with diamonds. I tried in store and liked the symmetry between the width of the two. Wish I had taken a photo as now I’m wondering if sm Love and sm JUC is a better pairing. Any advice?


----------



## lulilu

mintie67 said:


> Debating whether to pair a sm Love 6 diamonds with a reg JUC with diamonds. I tried in store and liked the symmetry between the width of the two. Wish I had taken a photo as now I’m wondering if sm Love and sm JUC is a better pairing. Any advice?



I really like the small love with the regular JUC.


----------



## mintie67

Thank you. That’s what I thought but beginning to question myself. My store is appointment only and hard to get one.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

mintie67 said:


> Debating whether to pair a sm Love 6 diamonds with a reg JUC with diamonds. I tried in store and liked the symmetry between the width of the two. Wish I had taken a photo as now I’m wondering if sm Love and sm JUC is a better pairing. Any advice?


I prefer the small love and small JUC together but everyone’s hand/wrist is different. Would you wear the small love closer to your wrist or the JUC? I feel like it might look more proportionate with the JUC above the love since the wrist is the smaller part of the arm, if that makes sense lol


----------



## scheurin

came across this one


----------



## mintie67

GucciGoneWild said:


> I prefer the small love and small JUC together but everyone’s hand/wrist is different. Would you wear the small love closer to your wrist or the JUC? I feel like it might look more proportionate with the JUC above the love since the wrist is the smaller part of the arm, if that makes sense lol


Interesting. I think I had love on the wrist. I’ll have to try it the other way around. I do like the sm too but not so keen on the flexible opening.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

mintie67 said:


> Interesting. I think I had love on the wrist. I’ll have to try it the other way around. I do like the sm too but not so keen on the flexible opening.


Yeah, also a lot of people prefer the regular since it isn’t hollow. Try looking at the two together in a full body mirror and not just directly at your hand, I find that helps a lot with trying to figure out what’s proportionate


----------



## GucciGoneWild

scheurin said:


> came across this one


This is beautiful but for some reason it reminds me of the chicken pox


----------



## lulilu

GucciGoneWild said:


> I prefer the small love and small JUC together but everyone’s hand/wrist is different. Would you wear the small love closer to your wrist or the JUC? I feel like it might look more proportionate with the JUC above the love since the wrist is the smaller part of the arm, if that makes sense lol





mintie67 said:


> Interesting. I think I had love on the wrist. I’ll have to try it the other way around. I do like the sm too but not so keen on the flexible opening.



I like the JUC closest to the wrist/hand as it is thicker.  I would not get the small JUC either, especially as it is hollow.  But I do like others wearing it.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

ChanelCartier said:


> If you like it buy it.  I don't think you can put an age on jewelry. My opinion.


100% agree with this!


----------



## Le Lion

Oh, I understand you. I admire the JUC on others! I like the edgy, cool vibe. I tried it oh many times, but I didn’t purchased it.

I think it’s a classic item and if it suits your style, there is absolutely no age to it.

On the other side, I think as a very feminine Lady, it could be too „harsh“. Because, well, it’s a (very nice and very expensive) Nail. It just has a kind of industrial vibe to it.

The woman I see with the JUC are always very, very classy, modern and kind of sophisticated. If they wear a really feminine style, they  stack the JUC with many other beautiful jewellery. And you see... they love cartier ^^

I tried the JUC with my love bracelet and stacked with my gold Panthère watch. I loved it, just because I like the JUC so much. But my Husband just was confused, like: this is a nail. Why do you like Nails?

So, I think, if you love it, get it! It is a classic piece and absolutely amazing. It has no age. if you think, you would not wear it, because your style is on the more feminine side, you can also purchase it and wear it, whenever you feel like it


----------



## mintie67

lulilu said:


> I like the JUC closest to the wrist/hand as it is thicker.  I would not get the small JUC either, especially as it is hollow.  But I do like others wearing it.


Exactly! I really like it on others but when I see how you put it on, I’m like no, I’ll go for the reg size.


----------



## lulilu

When you said "younger people" in your title, I was thinking 16 y/o's and other late teens.


----------



## chloegal

Yeah, you can wear it in your 60s and beyond! Often when I see designer jewelry and bags on younger women, I question the authenticity- but I don’t when worn on older women. Personally, I think Cartier looks better as it ages with the wearer.


----------



## saligator

I think you should get what you love and disregard age. Do what you want. There are no rules anymore about pretty much anything it seems. If you love it, get it and wear it!


----------



## baggingthebag

I am very close to your age and I just bought it for myself! I almost bought it a few years ago but somehow didn't and never stopped thinking about it. The thought about ageing with it did cross my mind but I think anyone at any age can wear it - it really depends on how you wear it.


----------



## zlauren

All of my fine jewelry is going to age well with me! I'm a few years into my forties and my JUC is still my bracelet of choice.


----------



## fourcutepups

I bought a YG diamond JUC when I was well into my 50's and I still wear it 24/7.  Yes, you can definitely wear it into your 50's, 60's and beyond!


----------



## Jae530

verychic555 said:


> Hi,
> For some reason, I can’t stop thinking about Cartier juse un clou bracelet! It is not my usual style as I have more of a feminine lady like style. But I keep thinking about it. I have a concern that its edgy style is more suited to younger ladies. I am 42. I ask myself if I can still wear this bracelet in my 50-60s or beyond. I’m planning to go see it in person and try on the different sizes and thickness to see which one looks best on. If I get it, it will be my first luxury piece of fine jewelry. What do you guys think? Do you feel that it is not a lifetime piece? Or do you feel it is a classic piece no matter how old you are? Thanks


I feel it's a classic piece, though maybe not quite as much as the Love.  I am 53, and looking to buy one myself to wear with my Love.  The JUC is definitely my style, but I'm not super feminine.  It's classic and beautiful, no matter who wears it.  In my opinion.


----------



## Jae530

missisa07 said:


> Strange thing, when I got into Cartier in my mid to late 20-s, I hated the JUC.  I just didn't "get" it.  Then eventually one day I fell in love.  The JUC ring and bracelet were the last pieces (so far) that I've bought in my collection, and the JUC bracelet in particular is now one of my favorites.


When I first saw the JUC, I didn't like it at all.  Didn't understand the appeal.  Then a few years went by, saw it a few more times, and for some inexplicable reason, I started really liking the JUC. It totally grew on me, and now I want one so badly. So crazy.


----------



## scheurin

Jae530 said:


> When I first saw the JUC, I didn't like it at all.  Didn't understand the appeal.  Then a few years went by, saw it a few more times, and for some inexplicable reason, I started really liking the JUC. It totally grew on me, and now I want one so badly. So crazy.



Happened to me as well. No idea why that is.


----------



## LPR200

Wear what you want, when you want! If you are confident, you can carry anything off. Worst case scenario is you'll hate it, sell it and maybe lose some money, but with a little reflection, you will have learned something about yourself, so the money lost would be an investment in self education.


----------



## umamanikam

scheurin said:


> Happened to me as well. No idea why that is.


Same with me and ended up buying one ,think with age our tastes change ,as they say “ never say never”.


----------



## Louis1970

verychic555 said:


> Hi,
> For some reason, I can’t stop thinking about Cartier juse un clou bracelet! It is not my usual style as I have more of a feminine lady like style. But I keep thinking about it. I have a concern that its edgy style is more suited to younger ladies. I am 42. I ask myself if I can still wear this bracelet in my 50-60s or beyond. I’m planning to go see it in person and try on the different sizes and thickness to see which one looks best on. If I get it, it will be my first luxury piece of fine jewelry. What do you guys think? Do you feel that it is not a lifetime piece? Or do you feel it is a classic piece no matter how old you are? Thanks


I purchased the rose gold juste in clou yesterday and absolutely love it and I’m 50!


----------



## Promises.made

scheurin said:


> Quick question: Is it okay that the bracelet moves / clicks a tiny bit when closed? A bit more than the small Loves. Seems to me acceptable given the mechanism but just wanted to double-check with you. Thx.


So glad you posted this! Mine clicks as well...I know what you’re talking about. I checked the other JUC bracelets in my size at the store and they all clicked as well, even after the bracelet was closed.


----------



## Frivole88

hi everyone, is it okay to take off the regular JUC everyday? i'm torn between the love 4 diamonds and regular juc with diamonds. i've tried the small juc and i think it's too thin and delicate to be taken off everyday and i'm not comfortable having a permanent bracelet on my wrist. how is your regular juc holding up everyday? TIA


----------



## scheurin

I do take it off every night. No issues so far. According to Cartier it's made for such a use. Who wants to sleep with a nail anyway?


----------



## south-of-france

I leave the small Juc on 24/7, don’t even feel it! So comfortable.


----------



## Promises.made

JLFTD said:


> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! It sounds exactly like this:




Thanks for posting this video. My YG diamond one does this exact same thing!


----------



## Promises.made

Does anyone else notice a line at the end of their bracelet? I circled what I’m referring to in the attached photo. It’s at the part of the end of the bracelet that is inserted into the head of the nail. TIA!


----------



## yubonita

Hi everyone!
I have been reading a lot lately about the regular JUC and the issues with its closing mechanism. For those who take it off every day and have had it for over a year, have you experienced the JUC opening by itself? 
I somehow feel this is inevitable as we open/close it every day and it is expected to become a bit loose but I don’t own it so can’t tell for sure. 
Thanks


----------



## scheurin

My SA reassured me not to worry and I do believe that we should not see any issues here besides the clicking noise. Did you ever do a extensive search here? Then you may realize this does not seem to be a huge topic.


----------



## Yodabest

yubonita said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have been reading a lot lately about the regular JUC and the issues with its closing mechanism. For those who take it off every day and have had it for over a year, have you experienced the JUC opening by itself?
> I somehow feel this is inevitable as we open/close it every day and it is expected to become a bit loose but I don’t own it so can’t tell for sure.
> Thanks



I actually know two people this happened to where the bracelet just fell off. It’s been part of my hesitation in committing to one.


----------



## scheurin

We are talking JUC, right? Love is a different story


----------



## Yodabest

scheurin said:


> We are talking JUC, right? Love is a different story



definitely not the love. The clou for sure.


----------



## yubonita

scheurin said:


> My SA reassured me not to worry and I do believe that we should not see any issues here besides the clicking noise. Did you ever do a extensive search here? Then you may realize this does not seem to be a huge topic.


I have to an extent. I haven’t read all the pages of this thread but a lot of them. I have seen a couple comments on how the mechanism seems to be loose and many others about the clicking. I can live with the clicking noise but not with the fear that eventually the bracelet could open on its own.



PC1984 said:


> I actually know two people this happened to where the bracelet just fell off. It’s been part of my hesitation in committing to one.


Me too! I have also found a couple of YouTube videos on this. I got the thin JUC with diamonds but it is going back because it is too thin for my taste. On the other hand, I am afraid that after some use I will have to baby the Regular JUC Bracelet. I already have a child so I don’t want to worry about losing a bracelet.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

PC1984 said:


> definitely not the love. The clou for sure.


How did the JUC fall off? Like it broke apart?


----------



## Yodabest

GucciGoneWild said:


> How did the JUC fall off? Like it broke apart?



For my one friend she was thankfully home and it just fell off! She said she was glad to be home and took it to Cartier to look at it. Not sure what the result of that was or if something needed to be fixed.

The other I’m not sure, since it was my husband’s coworker. I just know he told my husband about it at work the day it fell off and was SO upset. He ultimately found it, which was extremely lucky.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

PC1984 said:


> For my one friend she was thankfully home and it just fell off! She said she was glad to be home and took it to Cartier to look at it. Not sure what the result of that was or if something needed to be fixed.
> 
> The other I’m not sure, since it was my husband’s coworker. I just know he told my husband about it at work the day it fell off and was SO upset. He ultimately found it, which was extremely lucky.


Yeah maybe if you open it every day and then one day it pulls on something it might come off.  I really wanted the sm diamond JUC bc it’s just gorgeous but I keep hearing of little issues.  Wondering if it’s worth it


----------



## sarachryan

Has anyone ever seen the inside of a JUC like this I wonder?


----------



## sarachryan




----------



## Yulimar

hoot said:


> Finally made it to the store to check this out! SA put it in her piercing for this photo. There is a single Love earring as well. I forgot to take a look though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4471604


Hello ! I was wondering if that earring will fit in the conch?


----------



## hoot

Yulimar said:


> Hello ! I was wondering if that earring will fit in the conch?


I am sorry, but I can’t say for sure. Depending on ear shape/size, it may be able to work.


----------



## eggandbacon81

today~


----------



## Louboutin329

Yulimar said:


> Hello ! I was wondering if that earring will fit in the conch?


I have this and it should fit in the conch. It’s pretty large! I wear mine and my upper Cartlidge but when I first got it I tried it in my rook and you can see it’s kind of large.


----------



## Chaton

GucciGoneWild said:


> Yeah maybe if you open it every day and then one day it pulls on something it might come off.  I really wanted the sm diamond JUC bc it’s just gorgeous but I keep hearing of little issues.  Wondering if it’s worth it



I think it’s a rare occurrence for the JUC to come off, maybe even less so than the classic Love falling off one’s arm due to loose screws.

As an avid tennis watcher, there are many professional tennis players that wear the JUC.  

I’ve seen Sofia Kenin wear hers after her 1st Grand Slam win, the Aussie Open, as a present to herself (she wears on her ball toss arm all the time at every match).  

Danielle Collins wears hers on her swinging arm/dominant hand although sometimes I’ve seen it on her ball toss arm, and more recently Simona Halep appears to be wearing the small PG with diamonds on her less dominant arm during the French Open 2020.  (See pics attached).

My point is with all the movement they endure, professional tennis players tend to opt for the JUC and not the Love for obvious reasons - vibrations causing loose screws.

Therefore, I think if you really like the JUC, you should go for it!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Chaton said:


> I think it’s a rare occurrence for the JUC to come off, maybe even less so than the classic Love falling off one’s arm due to loose screws.
> 
> As an avid tennis watcher, there are many professional tennis players that wear the JUC.
> 
> I’ve seen Sofia Kenin wear hers after her 1st Grand Slam win, the Aussie Open, as a present to herself (she wears on her ball toss arm all the time at every match).
> 
> Danielle Collins wears hers on her swinging arm/dominant hand although sometimes I’ve seen it on her ball toss arm, and more recently Simona Halep appears to be wearing the small PG with diamonds on her less dominant arm during the French Open 2020.  (See pics attached).
> 
> My point is with all the movement they endure, professional tennis players tend to opt for the JUC and not the Love for obvious reasons - vibrations causing loose screws.
> 
> Therefore, I think if you really like the JUC, you should go for it!


This is a fairly really helpful and super informative!!  Thank you for sharing.  I’ll have to try it again and see how I feel because it’s just so cute! I’m between that and a WG small as a holiday gift so we’ll see


----------



## fluffypants

White gold diamond JUC came home today


----------



## Yodabest

fluffypants said:


> White gold diamond JUC came home today
> 
> View attachment 4884230
> View attachment 4884231
> View attachment 4884233
> View attachment 4884235
> View attachment 4884236
> View attachment 4884237
> View attachment 4884238
> 
> View attachment 4884240
> View attachment 4884241
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884239



 Beautiful!!


----------



## fluffypants

PC1984 said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you! I really love it at home with my small tennis bracelet.

I wish the small JUC was solid and came with the hinge mechanism.


----------



## N_Tonks

fluffypants said:


> Thank you! I really love it at home with my small tennis bracelet.
> 
> I wish the small JUC was solid and came with the hinge mechanism.
> 
> View attachment 4884270
> View attachment 4884271


Love, love, love!!!!! It looks just perfect on you! You are really solidifying my urge for a WG diamond JUC!

What size is your wrist and what size JUC did you end up with? I love how yours fits.


----------



## avcbob

fluffypants said:


> White gold diamond JUC came home today
> 
> View attachment 4884230
> View attachment 4884231
> View attachment 4884233
> View attachment 4884235
> View attachment 4884236
> View attachment 4884237
> View attachment 4884238
> 
> View attachment 4884240
> View attachment 4884241
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884239


I really like the look of your Jade bracelet with the loves.  Do you always wear the Jade??


----------



## fluffypants

N_Tonks said:


> Love, love, love!!!!! It looks just perfect on you! You are really solidifying my urge for a WG diamond JUC!
> 
> What size is your wrist and what size JUC did you end up with? I love how yours fits.



Thank you! My wrist measures 5.75 inches. I wear size 16 love and size 15 in JUC. I even slept in the JUC and it was super comfortable! WG diamond JUC is so special, get it!


----------



## fluffypants

avcbob said:


> I really like the look of your Jade bracelet with the loves.  Do you always wear the Jade??



Thank you! I always wear my jade. It is grade A (untreated) from Luxe Pieces in SF. They have an etsy shop now too. They show the UV light so you can see there are no dyes or fillers. When I bought it in 2016, they had to use a medical-grade lotion to force it on LOL. My hand was bruised for a few days. I bought it in a size so it would be close fitting and the round princess shape keeps it comfortable. 









						LuxePiecesLLC - Etsy
					

Shop Fine Jewelry Collection by LuxePiecesLLC located in San Francisco, California. Top shop for gifts. A buyer bought a gift from this shop and gave it a 5-star review!




					www.etsy.com


----------



## goodcrush

fluffypants said:


> Thank you! I really love it at home with my small tennis bracelet.
> 
> I wish the small JUC was solid and came with the hinge mechanism.
> 
> View attachment 4884270
> View attachment 4884271



Beautiful! Love the white gold with diamonds. Is that your plan to wear on your right wrist or will you stack with your loves?


----------



## fluffypants

goodcrush said:


> Beautiful! Love the white gold with diamonds. Is that your plan to wear on your right wrist or will you stack with your loves?



Thank you. I plan to wear the JUC on my right wrist. I haven't been wearing a watch since I'm working from home due to COVID and the right wrist was feeling empty LOL. Maybe I'll get the white gold 4- diamond for my left wrist stack down the line or for a major anniversary/birthday haha.


----------



## sarachryan

I couldn’t decide so went for two


----------



## N_Tonks

sarachryan said:


> I couldn’t decide so went for two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885495



I like your style. (Both the actual style and the “couldn’t decide so got both” part.) Looks FANTASTIC!


----------



## fluffypants

The lastlinela Instagram: the owner was wearing three JUCs. I thought it looked really good on her!


----------



## LuckyMe14

My SA had 3 regular JUCs in all gold colors on one arm. It looked very nice on her as well.


----------



## Purrrple

I recently purchased the regular JUC with diamonds on the nail head. I used to wear my thin JUC (no diamonds) daily with my Love, never took it off. Does anyone where the regular JUC with diamonds daily with their Love... everything from chores to showering? I'm not worried about the weight on my wrist but more so if it will cause damage to either bracelet wearing it everyday. Thanks!


----------



## SDC2003

Purrrple said:


> I recently purchased the regular JUC with diamonds on the nail head. I used to wear my thin JUC (no diamonds) daily with my Love, never took it off. Does anyone where the regular JUC with diamonds daily with their Love... everything from chores to showering? I'm not worried about the weight on my wrist but more so if it will cause damage to either bracelet wearing it everyday. Thanks!


I wear mine daily and take mine off daily. I’ve had mine for almost a year and have had no issues. I take showers with it and hike with it and wear it with my Apple Watch and another bangle. I have not noticed any damage. Life is short so I just enjoy and wear what I have. Jewelry will get scratched no matter how careful you try to be.


----------



## Familyfirst

I wear mine daily since I got it a few months ago however I was walking my children to get them ice cream and a lady and her partner wanted to pass us as it was a narrow road, so I moved and my juc scraped against the road railings-I was very upset and still am when I think about it but these things happen.... you can see it from the side but not visible front facing...including photos


----------



## ChanelCartier

Familyfirst said:


> I wear mine daily since I got it a few months ago however I was walking my children to get them ice cream and a lady and her partner wanted to pass us as it was a narrow road, so I moved and my juc scraped against the road railings-I was very upset and still am when I think about it but these things happen.... you can see it from the side but not visible front facing...including photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891953
> View attachment 4891956


OMG. They can polish it and buff it out if you want.


----------



## scheurin

A few days ago mine reg JUC fell off 

Luckywise I heard that but being a bit worried now.


----------



## Yodabest

scheurin said:


> A few days ago mine reg JUC fell off
> 
> Luckywise I heard that but being a bit worried now.



Nooooo that’s scary! I heard of this happening so I’m afraid to take the plunge. Considering a reg JUC with diamonds.


----------



## 7777777

scheurin said:


> A few days ago mine reg JUC fell off
> 
> Luckywise I heard that but being a bit worried now.


Might be good to have it checked just in case.


----------



## NycAlien

scheurin said:


> A few days ago mine reg JUC fell off
> 
> Luckywise I heard that but being a bit worried now.


same they fixed it at the boutique few months ago so now I wondering if they gonna fix it again?


----------



## sarachryan

Are the ones falling off with the new clasp? I just can’t see how the old clasp could open by itself


----------



## scheurin

Yep, the new one. But cannot imagine how that happened? The new one is even more safe.


----------



## ChanelCartier

scheurin said:


> Yep, the new one. But cannot imagine how that happened? The new one is even more safe.


Is it? How?


----------



## scheurin

You need to press a button on the new.


----------



## sarachryan

That’s why I would have presumed order is safer. The older requires significant force to press open


----------



## uhpharm01

scheurin said:


> Yep, the new one. But cannot imagine how that happened? The new one is even more safe.


when did Cartier start using the new clasp? Thank you


----------



## scheurin

Not exactly sure. Just a few years back I.


----------



## avcbob

scheurin said:


> A few days ago mine reg JUC fell off
> 
> Luckywise I heard that but being a bit worried now.


Is yours the new or old style clasp?  My wife has the old style and it's difficult to get open even when you want to.  I haven't seen the new clasp. Sorry to hear that it came loose...


----------



## giligy

Stella0925 said:


> I just came out of the store! I took the thin JUC with me that I preordered. I tried on the original JUC with diamonds (a mistake) now I really want it!
> 
> Here is what I think. In store, when I just looked my wrist, I think the thin juc is nice. Also from the picture of my wrist, I feel the thin even looks better.
> 
> Then I checked out the bracelets in the full size mirror.  ThickJUC definitely stands out more and I like it better. I prefer my jewelry to be loud tho as I wear really plain clothes.I’m 5’5”, so I’m not super petite. I do have small bones, thus thin wrist.
> 
> I wore the bracelet outdoors, the thin one I took with me. It’s definitely tiny even when I just look at my wrist.
> 
> So I think I’ll exchange to regular JUC. I like regular one with diamond. Ugh now I don’t know if I can justify to pay much more for the diamond version. As it is not a lot of diamond, for $6000 cad$ more. It also really depends on the lightings for the diamond to sparkle. So now my dilemma would be diamond or no diamond
> 
> View attachment 4835499
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835500
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835501
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835502
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835503
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835504



Which one is which (thin vs classic) in the photos? I can usually tell, but on your wrist I can't tell at all.


----------



## giligy

scheurin said:


> came across this one
> 
> View attachment 4847950
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847951
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847952



Those are by MAD Paris right? They also do them in emerald and other colored stones.


----------



## scheurin

giligy said:


> Those are by MAD Paris right? They also do them in emerald and other colored stones.



Sry dunno. Found these on the internet.


----------



## Starlights3

Hi everyone, I recently took the plunge to buy both the love and JUC and I see some people tossing up between the sm JUC or regular JUC. I would say, please go in store and try them on and see which one your heart resonates with. I have always been a fan of the JUC and if I was younger I would have gone for the original. For info I’m a guy and I’m 28. This is all just my opinion of course but I wanted to throw my two cents in.

Some people might think that a guy should definitely go for the regular version because it looks more masculine because it is chunkier. But I would say go for whatever you feel suits you. I think the regular is more masculine on a girl but not necessarily on a guy because I think that men’s jewellery can instead look more feminine if it is more chunky and attention grabbing. And in recent years I’ve learnt that something might look great on other people but if it isn’t for me then it isn’t for me. It might not suit my lifestyle or how I like to enjoy jewellery which is to give a quick echo of my personality rather than be it.

all this build up is to say that I actually enjoy the SM version a lot more because i am more comfortable with it and it is more understated which is how I like my jewellery. I want to wear my pieces and not have them wear me.

Just to illustrate, I’ve attached some photos. I ended up with the YG SM JUC and in the other photos I wore the WG JUC. I love the regular for how solid it is but I think it looks out of place for me - it’s too ‘obvious’? Just not subtle enough for me. I hope I was able to help some of you think about what works for you.

Have any of you seen other guys wearing the small JUC? It is probably less common. I’m also hoping that one day they would be able to make a WG JUC SM.


----------



## Yodabest

Starlights3 said:


> Hi everyone, I recently took the plunge to buy both the love and JUC and I see some people tossing up between the sm JUC or regular JUC. I would say, please go in store and try them on and see which one your heart resonates with. I have always been a fan of the JUC and if I was younger I would have gone for the original. For info I’m a guy and I’m 28. This is all just my opinion of course but I wanted to throw my two cents in.
> 
> Some people might think that a guy should definitely go for the regular version because it looks more masculine because it is chunkier. But I would say go for whatever you feel suits you. I think the regular is more masculine on a girl but not necessarily on a guy because I think that men’s jewellery can instead look more feminine if it is more chunky and attention grabbing. And in recent years I’ve learnt that something might look great on other people but if it isn’t for me then it isn’t for me. It might not suit my lifestyle or how I like to enjoy jewellery which is to give a quick echo of my personality rather than be it.
> 
> all this build up is to say that I actually enjoy the SM version a lot more because i am more comfortable with it and it is more understated which is how I like my jewellery. I want to wear my pieces and not have them wear me.
> 
> Just to illustrate, I’ve attached some photos. I ended up with the YG SM JUC and in the other photos I wore the WG JUC. I love the regular for how solid it is but I think it looks out of place for me - it’s too ‘obvious’? Just not subtle enough for me. I hope I was able to help some of you think about what works for you.
> 
> Have any of you seen other guys wearing the small JUC? It is probably less common. I’m also hoping that one day they would be able to make a WG JUC SM.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906508
> View attachment 4906509
> View attachment 4906510
> View attachment 4906511
> View attachment 4906512


 
Looks great on you! Congrats on the new bracelet!


----------



## Promises.made

I see what you mean about the thinner JUC working on a guy! Btw, may I ask which Louis Vuitton bag is in your pic?



Starlights3 said:


> Hi everyone, I recently took the plunge to buy both the love and JUC and I see some people tossing up between the sm JUC or regular JUC. I would say, please go in store and try them on and see which one your heart resonates with. I have always been a fan of the JUC and if I was younger I would have gone for the original. For info I’m a guy and I’m 28. This is all just my opinion of course but I wanted to throw my two cents in.
> 
> Some people might think that a guy should definitely go for the regular version because it looks more masculine because it is chunkier. But I would say go for whatever you feel suits you. I think the regular is more masculine on a girl but not necessarily on a guy because I think that men’s jewellery can instead look more feminine if it is more chunky and attention grabbing. And in recent years I’ve learnt that something might look great on other people but if it isn’t for me then it isn’t for me. It might not suit my lifestyle or how I like to enjoy jewellery which is to give a quick echo of my personality rather than be it.
> 
> all this build up is to say that I actually enjoy the SM version a lot more because i am more comfortable with it and it is more understated which is how I like my jewellery. I want to wear my pieces and not have them wear me.
> 
> Just to illustrate, I’ve attached some photos. I ended up with the YG SM JUC and in the other photos I wore the WG JUC. I love the regular for how solid it is but I think it looks out of place for me - it’s too ‘obvious’? Just not subtle enough for me. I hope I was able to help some of you think about what works for you.
> 
> Have any of you seen other guys wearing the small JUC? It is probably less common. I’m also hoping that one day they would be able to make a WG JUC SM.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906508
> View attachment 4906509
> View attachment 4906510
> View attachment 4906511
> View attachment 4906512


----------



## ana_x

Hi ladies. Does anyone have a regular JUC (in size 15 of course) with a 13-13.5cm wrist? Is it annoying to wear/does it bang against things? 
Also I've seen posts about Cartier coming out with a 14cm version - but is this just for the small JUC? I'm in the UK if that matters.
Thank you x


----------



## ana_x

ana_x said:


> Hi ladies. Does anyone have a regular JUC (in size 15 of course) with a 13-13.5cm wrist? Is it annoying to wear/does it bang against things?
> Also I've seen posts about Cartier coming out with a 14cm version - but is this just for the small JUC? I'm in the UK if that matters.
> Thank you x



No way to edit/delete the post, but this is no longer relevant - I went for it


----------



## layd3k

I would appreciate some help with sizing for the JUC small. My partner bought me the 19cm for christmas, but it is WAY too big. It goes more than ⅓ down my wrist and completely turns on its own. He bought this as a surprise and used my apple watch as a guide line (8.5inches). My actual wrist is a little less than 16.5cm, just below the bone. I dont have a love bracelet to stack with it (and nor do I really want one). What size would you recommend I buy? 17cm or 18cm? I do plan on stacking it one day (Tiffany T, VCA Alhambra, another JUC small with diamonds) but i dont own these yet. Also, cant go into a boutique to try on anymore as we are in a lockdown here in Toronto. 

Everyone's opinion is greatly appreciated!


----------



## layd3k

Refer to photos from my post above...


----------



## Himeko057

layd3k said:


> I would appreciate some help with sizing for the JUC small. My partner bought me the 19cm for christmas, but it is WAY too big. It goes more than ⅓ down my wrist and completely turns on its own. He bought this as a surprise and used my apple watch as a guide line (8.5inches). My actual wrist is a little less than 16.5cm, just below the bone. I dont have a love bracelet to stack with it (and nor do I really want one). What size would you recommend I buy? 17cm or 18cm? I do plan on stacking it one day (Tiffany T, VCA Alhambra, another JUC small with diamonds) but i dont own these yet. Also, cant go into a boutique to try on anymore as we are in a lockdown here in Toronto.
> 
> Everyone's opinion is greatly appreciated!



I think it would depend what kind of fit you prefer. If you prefer a snug fit then the 17 may be good. If you prefer a looser fit then an 18 would be better. 

I have a regular love in 16 cm for a 14.5 cm wrist because I prefer a snug fit. My small JUC was sized at 15 to match my love. My bracelets fall 2 inches below my wrist bone for reference.

Edit: based on the two photos posted, I would think a 18 would be perfect.


----------



## Familyfirst

layd3k said:


> I would appreciate some help with sizing for the JUC small. My partner bought me the 19cm for christmas, but it is WAY too big. It goes more than ⅓ down my wrist and completely turns on its own. He bought this as a surprise and used my apple watch as a guide line (8.5inches). My actual wrist is a little less than 16.5cm, just below the bone. I dont have a love bracelet to stack with it (and nor do I really want one). What size would you recommend I buy? 17cm or 18cm? I do plan on stacking it one day (Tiffany T, VCA Alhambra, another JUC small with diamonds) but i dont own these yet. Also, cant go into a boutique to try on anymore as we are in a lockdown here in Toronto.
> 
> Everyone's opinion is greatly appreciated!



My wrist is about 15.5cm (15.3cm to be exact) and I wear a 16 JUC. To me, it feels very comfortable and doesn’t turn and falls down 2 inches down my arm-which to some people might feel that’s snug. So I would say you are either 17 or 18 depending on how you prefer it to feel.


----------



## layd3k

Himeko057 said:


> I think it would depend what kind of fit you prefer. If you prefer a snug fit then the 17 may be good. If you prefer a looser fit then an 18 would be better.
> 
> I have a regular love in 16 cm for a 14.5 cm wrist because I prefer a snug fit. My small JUC was sized at 15 to match my love. My bracelets fall 2 inches below my wrist bone for reference.
> 
> Edit: based on the two photos posted, I would think a 18 would be perfect.



Thanks for responding so quick!

1. I dont want it to be so snug that it stays in one spot. I do want it to be loose enough so it can move about two inches from the base of my hand down my wrist. Do you think 17 would stay in one spot?

2. Your JUC is it snug in the spot on your wrist or does it move back and forth? It is only .5 cm bigger than your wrist (which is what a 17JUC would be to my 16.5cm wrist)

3. Sorry if a crazy question but why do you think the 18 would be the perfect fit? Because there is still room for it to move up and down my wrist?


----------



## Himeko057

layd3k said:


> Thanks for responding so quick!
> 
> 1. I dont want it to be so snug that it stays in one spot. I do want it to be loose enough so it can move about two inches from the base of my hand down my wrist. Do you think 17 would stay in one spot?
> 
> 2. Your JUC is it snug in the spot on your wrist or does it move back and forth? It is only .5 cm bigger than your wrist (which is what a 17JUC would be to my 16.5cm wrist)
> 
> 3. Sorry if a crazy question but why do you think the 18 would be the perfect fit? Because there is still room for it to move up and down my wrist?



My JUC is snug but still moves up and down my wrist. I will say though during the summer when it’s hot and my skin is sweaty it may “stick” to my skin. 

I think an 18 would be perfect because from your pictures it looks like the size 19 JUC falls 4 inches or so below your wrist. I think a size 18 would maybe fall one inch closer to your wrist which would look like a nice fit IMO.


----------



## Chaton

Himeko057 said:


> I think it would depend what kind of fit you prefer. If you prefer a snug fit then the 17 may be good. If you prefer a looser fit then an 18 would be better.
> 
> I have a regular love in 16 cm for a 14.5 cm wrist because I prefer a snug fit. My small JUC was sized at 15 to match my love. My bracelets fall 2 inches below my wrist bone for reference.
> 
> Edit: based on the two photos posted, I would think a 18 would be perfect.



I agree with the above.

The way I figure out the size for the JUC is working backwards from the size of the Love bracelet.

You state your wrist measures 16.5 cm.

Love size 17 = .5 cm is too tight
Love size 18 = 1.5 cm is an exact fit
Love size 19 = 2.5 cm is a loose fit (I prefer loose fit for the Love)

For the Love, you could potentially go with a size 18 or 19, but if you like the loose fit then size down 1 size from the Love.  

Therefore, I would go with a size 18 JUC.


----------



## layd3k

Chaton said:


> I agree with the above.
> 
> The way I figure out the size for the JUC is working backwards from the size of the Love bracelet.
> 
> You state your wrist measures 16.5 cm.
> 
> Love size 17 = .5 cm is too tight
> Love size 18 = 1.5 cm is an exact fit
> Love size 19 = 2.5 cm is a loose fit (I prefer loose fit for the Love)
> 
> For the Love, you could potentially go with a size 18 or 19, but if you like the loose fit then size down 1 size from the Love.
> 
> Therefore, I would go with a size 18 JUC.


INCREDIBLY HELPFUL. Thank you both for your input @Chaton  and @Himeko057 !


----------



## Chaton

layd3k said:


> INCREDIBLY HELPFUL. Thank you both for your input @Chaton  and @Himeko057 !



No problem, but @Familyfirst was also saying the same thing!

Guess we are all on the same page!

Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## Himeko057

layd3k said:


> INCREDIBLY HELPFUL. Thank you both for your input @Chaton  and @Himeko057 !


 
You’re welcome! Hope the sizing works out for you and enjoy your gift. The JUC is one of my favourite bracelets, your partner has fantastic taste!


----------



## mocktail

ana_x said:


> No way to edit/delete the post, but this is no longer relevant - I went for it



How do you like it so far?


----------



## giligy

layd3k said:


> I would appreciate some help with sizing for the JUC small. My partner bought me the 19cm for christmas, but it is WAY too big. It goes more than ⅓ down my wrist and completely turns on its own. He bought this as a surprise and used my apple watch as a guide line (8.5inches). My actual wrist is a little less than 16.5cm, just below the bone. I dont have a love bracelet to stack with it (and nor do I really want one). What size would you recommend I buy? 17cm or 18cm? I do plan on stacking it one day (Tiffany T, VCA Alhambra, another JUC small with diamonds) but i dont own these yet. Also, cant go into a boutique to try on anymore as we are in a lockdown here in Toronto.
> 
> Everyone's opinion is greatly appreciated!



I would recommend the size 18 for clou.


----------



## BellaLu

looks beautiful! thanks for sharing


----------



## BellaLu

do you think the juste un clouds in Size 15 is too small?


----------



## giligy

BellaLu said:


> do you think the juste un clouds in Size 15 is too small?



Too small for ____? In general? Nope. I wear size 15 in juste un clou.


----------



## Louish

fawnhagh said:


> Got the new thin JUC bracelet in pink gold last weekend. Stack it with my thin love in white gold and pink gold. Have been wearing these pretty babies 24/7 so far even to the gym! Big love [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192315


I know you posted this aaages ago but I was wondering how your stack has held up & if you still like it? I’d also love to see some more photos as this is exactly the stack I’m considering. Thanks so much x


----------



## mocktail

layd3k said:


> INCREDIBLY HELPFUL. Thank you both for your input @Chaton  and @Himeko057 !



layd3k, can I ask what size you ended up with and how you're feeling about it now?


----------



## LVoeletters

SPlovesluxe said:


> You are going to love the products. You get a huge tub that will last you forever. I have used barely half of mine and it's been 8 years. I use it also on the hardware of some LV bags and it comes out like new. I even removed a deep scratch in my husband's luminor. I love the stuff!


Hi! where do you buy this product? cant find it online. thanks!


----------



## Promises.made

Does anyone have experience with stacking two JUC bracelets of different sizes? If so, do they overlap and how do they look? Any photos?


----------



## Starlights3

Promises.made said:


> Does anyone have experience with stacking two JUC bracelets of different sizes? If so, do they overlap and how do they look? Any photos?



I don’t have experience with this but one other thing to note beyond the look aspect is that the overlapping will probably significantly increase the amount of scratches all over the bracelets!


----------



## thay

MBeech said:


> With the new closing system, my bracelet kind of rattles or clicks when it moves up and down my arm. It appears the noise comes from the the "arm" moving up and down inside the nail head socket. Does this happen with anyone elses? Is this defective?


hi - may i ask if you have had any issues with your JUC? i recently purchased mine and love it - but i have noticed a slight clicking sound when the bracelet moves if i lightly squeeze it sort of click like it's closing more, if that makes sense. thanks so much!


----------



## 7777777

thay said:


> hi - may i ask if you have had any issues with your JUC? i recently purchased mine and love it - but i have noticed a slight clicking sound when the bracelet moves if i lightly squeeze it sort of click like it's closing more, if that makes sense. thanks so much!


I recently purchased one and noticed the same thing.


----------



## thay

7777777 said:


> I recently purchased one and noticed the same thing.


i thought i read a much further back in the thread that it was normal but that was before i purchased and now i can't seem to find the discussion. hopefully more seasoned owners can advise us. by the way congratulations on your purchase - it's beautiful isn't it?


----------



## Ddk5004

Hi! How has this stack held up? I have the cuff in 17 and considering the sm juc. Was wondering if they ever cross over bc of the gap of the cuff. I would love to stack but had to go with the cuff as I take them off everyday while I workout. Would love your input and review! Thank you. 



chelleyp said:


> Bought my first two Cartier pieces today! I bought the Cartier love cuff (size 16) and the diamond small juste un clou bracelet (size 15). The diamond JUC in the picture below is in size 16 because they did not have size 15 available in store and I ended up having to order it. Stacking both beauties with my Van Cleef.
> 
> View attachment 4843660


----------



## vanillacherry

Hi all! Wondering which size JUC  I should get. My wrist is 14.8 cm. Its  also winter here now, and I tend to swell in the heat. I have a love in 16, and it fits ok, almost snug, but still ok. Should I get the JUC in 15 or 16? I plan to wear it on its own as I’m not a fan of stacking. Thanks!


----------



## Chaton

vanillacherry said:


> Hi all! Wondering which size JUC  I should get. My wrist is 14.8 cm. Its  also winter here now, and I tend to swell in the heat. I have a love in 16, and it fits ok, almost snug, but still ok. Should I get the JUC in 15 or 16? I plan to wear it on its own as I’m not a fan of stacking. Thanks!



Unfortunately, it sounds like you would have preferred the loose fit, which  I think size 17 would have been perfect  for you in the Love with your wrist size - size 16 is too tight of a fit in my opinion.  

However, you should get the JUC in size 16, which will be the perfect size, and I also like the JUC and Love on separate arms.


----------



## vanillacherry

Chaton said:


> Unfortunately, it sounds like you would have preferred the loose fit, which  I think size 17 would have been perfect  for you in the Love with your wrist size - size 16 is too tight of a fit in my opinion.
> 
> However, you should get the JUC in size 16, which will be the perfect size, and I also like the JUC and Love on separate arms.


 Thank you for your reply, Chaton. That’s what I feared. I think I would fit a 17 love better. Maybe I’ll try the thin one in the future. But right now, the juc has my eye, especially the one with the bling! I cannot live without a watch, so I will appreciate each bracelet during its own season on my arm


----------



## vanillacherry

Just ordered a 16 in RG with diamonds. Crossing my fingers and hoping they will fit well!


----------



## nicole0612

Promises.made said:


> Does anyone have experience with stacking two JUC bracelets of different sizes? If so, do they overlap and how do they look? Any photos?


I have 2 JUC of different sizes (for different sizes stacks), but I have never worn them together. I don’t know if multiple JUC look as nice stacked as multiple Loves do, or a combo of styles together. I suppose the best strategy for sizing and aesthetics would be to have another bracelet between the two JUC. Why are you wanting to buy a different size for your next JUC?


----------



## XCCX

nicole0612 said:


> I have 2 JUC of different sizes (for different sizes stacks), but I have never worn them together. I don’t know if multiple JUC look as nice stacked as multiple Loves do, or a combo of styles together. I suppose the best strategy for sizing and aesthetics would be to have another bracelet between the two JUC. Why are you wanting to buy a different size for your next JUC?


It’s so interesting that you have 2 different stacks! Do you wear them on different arms hence the size difference or do you want 2 different looks?
I also plan to do something similar.. I currently wear my plain WG and YG stacked daily and have a YG with 4 diamonds but don’t stack daily i feel I prefer 2 loves for daily use.. I plan to get a 4 diamond WG to complete my diamond stack and alternate between the 2 stacks..
It helps that I can slip the bracelets off my arm, no unscrewing needed


----------



## candyfloz

Does anyone know if they will come out with a JUC SM in WG? I understand it’s not out because of the WG components not being able to bend like RG and YG but do you think it’s possible they can make one in future?


----------



## JanAlh

For those of you who own the juc w diamond in the original size. Do you find the edges of the head or the nail too sharp? I got mine but it’s really sharp and not comfortable. Wondering if anyone else had the same problem?


----------



## XCCX

candyfloz said:


> Does anyone know if they will come out with a JUC SM in WG? I understand it’s not out because of the WG components not being able to bend like RG and YG but do you think it’s possible they can make one in future?


Looking at Cartier’s releases in the past year, yes it is very likely, they always seem to release things gradually.. I can’t speak about the WG’s ability to bend but doesn’t Tiffany’s T bracelet come in white gold and I believe the thinner one bends as well (?)


----------



## nicole0612

XCCX said:


> It’s so interesting that you have 2 different stacks! Do you wear them on different arms hence the size difference or do you want 2 different looks?
> I also plan to do something similar.. I currently wear my plain WG and YG stacked daily and have a YG with 4 diamonds but don’t stack daily i feel I prefer 2 loves for daily use.. I plan to get a 4 diamond WG to complete my diamond stack and alternate between the 2 stacks..
> It helps that I can slip the bracelets off my arm, no unscrewing needed


A bit of both. My main stacking arm is my dominant arm which is slightly larger. The other reason is that I prefer a looser fit when wearing just 1 or 2, but a snugger fit if wearing more than 2.


----------



## nicole0612

JanAlh said:


> For those of you who own the juc w diamond in the original size. Do you find the edges of the head or the nail too sharp? I got mine but it’s really sharp and not comfortable. Wondering if anyone else had the same problem?


Not at all, I find it more comfortable than the Love by far. Maybe take it into the boutique and see if they have any input or if you can exchange it for another. You can also try flipping it to the opposite orientation if that works for you your stack.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

JanAlh said:


> For those of you who own the juc w diamond in the original size. Do you find the edges of the head or the nail too sharp? I got mine but it’s really sharp and not comfortable. Wondering if anyone else had the same problem?



I agree with nicole0612. I do not have one but my fiancé does and he wears his often and even works out in his (lifting weights and flexing wrists) and never complains of discomfort. He stacks it with the Ecrou bracelet as well.


----------



## JanAlh

nicole0612 said:


> Not at all, I find it more comfortable than the Love by far. Maybe take it into the boutique and see if they have any input or if you can exchange it for another. You can also try flipping it to the opposite orientation if that works for you your stack.


Thank you for your response. I’m thinking on calling customer service and seeing if they can exchange it for another one, maybe it won’t be so sharp?


----------



## nicole0612

JanAlh said:


> Thank you for your response. I’m thinking on calling customer service and seeing if they can exchange it for another one, maybe it won’t be so sharp?


I think that is a good idea. Since you are wearing it alone, you could also try wearing it the opposite direction.


----------



## JanAlh

nicole0612 said:


> I think that is a good idea. Since you are wearing it alone, you could also try wearing it the opposite direction.


Yeah I tried wearing opposite but I feel like it makes it even worse.


----------



## nicole0612

JanAlh said:


> Yeah I tried wearing opposite but I feel like it makes it even worse.


Definitely bring it into the boutique to have them check it out then. Awhile ago I tried on a Love that felt sharper than I expected so I waited for another to come in the same specs.


----------



## JanAlh

nicole0612 said:


> Definitely bring it into the boutique to have them check it out then. Awhile ago I tried on a Love that felt sharper than I expected so I waited for another to come in the same specs.


Thank you for your reply, it feels very sharp.


----------



## vanillacherry

JanAlh said:


> Thank you for your reply, it feels very sharp.



What size is your juc and how big is your wrist? It looks like it fits well, so maybe there is an issue with the bracelet.


----------



## JanAlh

vanillacherry said:


> What size is your juc and how big is your wrist? It looks like it fits well, so maybe there is an issue with the bracelet.


My wrist is 15 and a bit and the bracelet is 16. I had the 17 but it was too big on me and it was turning around.


----------



## vanillacherry

JanAlh said:


> My wrist is 15 and a bit and the bracelet is 16. I had the 17 but it was too big on me and it was turning around.


I’m 15cm too, and ordered the 16 too. It’s arriving on Thursday, can’t wait! I’ll update if I have the same issue.


----------



## JanAlh

vanillacherry said:


> I’m 15cm too, and ordered the 16 too. It’s arriving on Thursday, can’t wait! I’ll update if I have the same issue.


Yes please do! I tried on a white gold one at the boutique because they were sold out of YG and it was so nice and smooth. ‍♀️‍♀️


----------



## vanillacherry

JanAlh said:


> Yes please do! I tried on a white gold one at the boutique because they were sold out of YG and it was so nice and smooth. ‍♀‍♀


Definitely contact customer service! Mine will be a RG one, let’s see!


----------



## candyfloz

XCCX said:


> Looking at Cartier’s releases in the past year, yes it is very likely, they always seem to release things gradually.. I can’t speak about the WG’s ability to bend but doesn’t Tiffany’s T bracelet come in white gold and I believe the thinner one bends as well (?)



Aww I hope so!! I’ve been waiting for it to come out since the thin RG and YG came out and the normal JUC is way too chunky for me as my wrists are small! Thank you


----------



## Asultan

Purrrple said:


> I recently purchased the regular JUC with diamonds on the nail head. I used to wear my thin JUC (no diamonds) daily with my Love, never took it off. Does anyone where the regular JUC with diamonds daily with their Love... everything from chores to showering? I'm not worried about the weight on my wrist but more so if it will cause damage to either bracelet wearing it everyday. Thanks!


Hello May I ask which you prefer the thin or regular JUC


----------



## vanillacherry

JanAlh said:


> Yes please do! I tried on a white gold one at the boutique because they were sold out of YG and it was so nice and smooth. ‍♀‍♀


I just received mine and the diamonds sit flush against the gold. Did you check with customer service?


----------



## JanAlh

vanillacherry said:


> I just received mine and the diamonds sit flush against the gold. Did you check with customer service?


Really? So the edges don’t hurt you? I ended up sending it back and ordering the plain one.


----------



## vanillacherry

JanAlh said:


> Really? So the edges don’t hurt you? I ended up sending it back and ordering the plain one.


It doesn’t hurt me. But it does leave a mark tho. It doesn’t bother me, but I’ve only worn it for a few hours.


----------



## JanAlh

vanillacherry said:


> It doesn’t hurt me. But it does leave a mark tho. It doesn’t bother me, but I’ve only worn it for a few hours.


Looks like on yours the diamonds are sitting up higher! I think that’s what the problem was with mine, the diamonds were sitting lower! Thank you for sharing yours. Congratulations on getting it, it looks beautiful on you!!


----------



## vanillacherry

JanAlh said:


> Looks like on yours the diamonds are sitting up higher! I think that’s what the problem was with mine, the diamonds were sitting lower! Thank you for sharing yours. Congratulations on getting it, it looks beautiful on you!!


It looks like that’s the case! I hope your new one will be perfect!


----------



## Frivole88

I have the regular JUC with diamonds and it doesn't hurt either, it's just leaving a mark. I just wish Cartier would produce a half size smaller as mine could spin to the other side of my wrist.


----------



## vanillacherry

For those with the juc with diamonds, do you wear them 24/7? Are you worried about buildup behind the diamonds and leaving it dull? My husband pointed out that maybe I should take it off when I shower so dirt and grime don’t get stuck behind the diamonds and make it lacklustre.


----------



## cjwls

Hi everyone! I’m new here. I’m sure this has been covered, but does anyone know when we can expect SM JUC with diamonds to come back? I think I’ve decided that’s what I want as my first cartier piece, but now it’s nowhere to be found.


----------



## scheurin

vanillacherry said:


> For those with the juc with diamonds, do you wear them 24/7? Are you worried about buildup behind the diamonds and leaving it dull? My husband pointed out that maybe I should take it off when I shower so dirt and grime don’t get stuck behind the diamonds and make it lacklustre.



24/7? No way, too uncomfortable. However no issues with dirt. Just go to Cartier once a while to have them clean the JUC or buy a ultrasonic bath yourself.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

vanillacherry said:


> For those with the juc with diamonds, do you wear them 24/7? Are you worried about buildup behind the diamonds and leaving it dull? My husband pointed out that maybe I should take it off when I shower so dirt and grime don’t get stuck behind the diamonds and make it lacklustre.



My fiancé has one and does not wear his 24/7 mainly because he has a construction company and he does not shower with it either when he does wear it. It’s just much easier and convenient be able to remove it so he does when he doesn’t want to wear it but he does work out with it almost every day.


----------



## JanAlh

vanillacherry said:


> It looks like that’s the case! I hope your new one will be perfect!


Hi! After having it a few days, are you finding comfortable still?


----------



## vanillacherry

JanAlh said:


> Hi! After having it a few days, are you finding comfortable still?


Yes I still find it comfortable, and I wear it all the time, even while sleeping. The nail head sticks out, but the diamonds are not sharp. And it’s loose enough that it doesn’t dig into my skin. It does leave marks tho, but not painful. Did your new one arrive already? How do you like it?


----------



## JanAlh

vanillacherry said:


> Yes I still find it comfortable, and I wear it all the time, even while sleeping. The nail head sticks out, but the diamonds are not sharp. And it’s loose enough that it doesn’t dig into my skin. It does leave marks tho, but not painful. Did your new one arrive already? How do you like it?


That’s great to hear!! On mine the diamonds were not the scratchy part. It was the edges. I’m still waiting for my other one to arrive. I’m so conflicted if I should have tried another one with diamonds. I kind of gave up since it was the third try. I hope I like the plain one


----------



## vanillacherry

JanAlh said:


> That’s great to hear!! On mine the diamonds were not the scratchy part. It was the edges. I’m still waiting for my other one to arrive. I’m so conflicted if I should have tried another one with diamonds. I kind of gave up since it was the third try. I hope I like the plain one


Oh no! That was your third one? Were the others scratchy too? Sorry to hear you’re having so much trouble with the ones with diamonds.


----------



## JanAlh

vanillacherry said:


> Oh no! That was your third one? Were the others scratchy too? Sorry to hear you’re having so much trouble with the ones with diamonds.


It was the third one. First one was scratchy so I thought it was because it was too small so I exchanged it for a larger one. That one was not scratchy at all but it was way too big and it turned around on my wrist on its own. So I exchanged for another 16 which was the last one I shared with you.


----------



## Chaton

JanAlh said:


> That’s great to hear!! On mine the diamonds were not the scratchy part. It was the edges. I’m still waiting for my other one to arrive. I’m so conflicted if I should have tried another one with diamonds. I kind of gave up since it was the third try. I hope I like the plain one



I think you should go after the one you really want, which is the one with diamonds.  I am not a fan of the JUC myself; however, if I were ever to get one, I would want the one with diamonds.  Don't settle just because the edges of the diamond one were sharp, especially if your heart was set on the one with diamonds, and you are able to afford it.  I'm sure you can find one that isn't as sharp - this isn't a commonality that I have read with the JUC so it may just be a fluke thing.

If you are near a boutique, ask to look at multiple ones in your size and find the right one that is comfortable, I'm sure there must be one.  I recall reading a user finding one that didn't make the "clicking" sound as much even though many users have stated that the JUC does click, same with the small Love.

Good Luck!


----------



## vanillacherry

JanAlh said:


> It was the third one. First one was scratchy so I thought it was because it was too small so I exchanged it for a larger one. That one was not scratchy at all but it was way too big and it turned around on my wrist on its own. So I exchanged for another 16 which was the last one I shared with you.


The original one that you got was 16? we are the same wrist size, and I believe 16 is the correct size. 17 would be too big, and I can’t imagine not having extra space with the 15. 

I also agree with Chaton. I think you really want the diamonds one. For me, I don’t feel much when I see the one without diamonds. But when I look at the ones with the diamonds, my heart feels so contented. I agree that there must be one that is not scratchy. Maybe reach out to Cartier to ask them to check/look for one before sending it out to you?


----------



## JanAlh

vanillacherry said:


> The original one that you got was 16? we are the same wrist size, and I believe 16 is the correct size. 17 would be too big, and I can’t imagine not having extra space with the 15.
> 
> I also agree with Chaton. I think you really want the diamonds one. For me, I don’t feel much when I see the one without diamonds. But when I look at the ones with the diamonds, my heart feels so contented. I agree that there must be one that is not scratchy. Maybe reach out to Cartier to ask them to check/look for one before sending it out to you?


Yes I might do that. The boutiques are sold out of the yellow gold with diamonds in 16 so it would have to be online. I will call today


----------



## JanAlh

Chaton said:


> I think you should go after the one you really want, which is the one with diamonds.  I am not a fan of the JUC myself; however, if I were ever to get one, I would want the one with diamonds.  Don't settle just because the edges of the diamond one were sharp, especially if your heart was set on the one with diamonds, and you are able to afford it.  I'm sure you can find one that isn't as sharp - this isn't a commonality that I have read with the JUC so it may just be a fluke thing.
> 
> If you are near a boutique, ask to look at multiple ones in your size and find the right one that is comfortable, I'm sure there must be one.  I recall reading a user finding one that didn't make the "clicking" sound as much even though many users have stated that the JUC does click, same with the small Love.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thank you for your response. I think when the plain one comes and I look at it, I will know if my heart wants it or not.


----------



## Frivole88

JanAlh said:


> That’s great to hear!! On mine the diamonds were not the scratchy part. It was the edges. I’m still waiting for my other one to arrive. I’m so conflicted if I should have tried another one with diamonds. I kind of gave up since it was the third try. I hope I like the plain one



you can have Cartier buff the edges a bit if it feels too sharp/uncomfortable for you. it's quite a common case especially the Love pieces to have sharp edges because they're brand new. I also have the same dilemma on my regular Love ring but over time the edges smoothen. I've read here that some people have Cartier buff the edges on their new Love to smoothen it a bit.


----------



## JanAlh

kristinlorraine said:


> you can have Cartier buff the edges a bit if it feels too sharp/uncomfortable for you. it's quite a common case especially the Love pieces to have sharp edges because they're brand new. I also have the same dilemma on my regular Love ring but over time the edges smoothen. I've read here that some people have Cartier buff the edges of their new Love to smoothen it a bit.


Really? I’ve never heard of that before. That could be the solution!! Thank you for letting me know


----------



## Frivole88

JanAlh said:


> Really? I’ve never heard of that before. That could be the solution!! Thank you for letting me know





you can check this post. start reading on #437. hope this helps. i hope you get to keep you JUC with diamonds as it's a very special piece. I have one too and so far I'm not bothered by the marks the juc leave on my wrist and I just love how beautiful the diamonds shine on my wrist.






						the Cartier LOVE *ring* thread
					

LOVE LOVE'S!  Addicted in fact!!!  HA HA HA,  Now I need to save up for the bracelets & Juste un clou's... might need J.A. meetings;)!  I usually wear two a day and LOVE mixing up the colors...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## JanAlh

kristinlorraine said:


> you can check this post. start reading on #437. hope this helps. i hope you get to keep you JUC with diamonds as it's a very special piece. I have one too and so far I'm not bothered by the marks the juc leave on my wrist and I just love how beautiful the diamonds shine on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Cartier LOVE *ring* thread
> 
> 
> LOVE LOVE'S!  Addicted in fact!!!  HA HA HA,  Now I need to save up for the bracelets & Juste un clou's... might need J.A. meetings;)!  I usually wear two a day and LOVE mixing up the colors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you!!!


----------



## BirKineSS

Hi,
I need some advice. I have an exact 14.3 cm wrist and wondering which size of classic JUC I should get? Which part of the wrist that the juc suppose to stay on? And what if when you have a swelling hand during the day? Will that feel much different? TIA


----------



## JanAlh

BirKineSS said:


> Hi,
> I need some advice. I have an exact 14.3 cm wrist and wondering which size of classic JUC I should get? Which part of the wrist that the juc suppose to stay on? And what if when you have a swelling hand during the day? Will that feel much different? TIA


I would suggest a 15. I’m a size 15.4 wrist and got a 16. 17 was too big. And 17 in love fit great too when I tried in the store


----------



## BirKineSS

JanAlh said:


> I would suggest a 15. I’m a size 15.4 wrist and got a 16. 17 was too big. And 17 in love fit great too when I tried in the store


Just message my SA... she said JUC size 15 is equal to size 16 in LOVE bracelet. Then why call it size 15 and not 16  so confusing. So the nail head part suppose to sit after the wrist bone or a little bit further down?


----------



## Himeko057

BirKineSS said:


> Just message my SA... she said JUC size 15 is equal to size 16 in LOVE bracelet. Then why call it size 15 and not 16  so confusing. So the nail head part suppose to sit after the wrist bone or a little bit further down?



It really depends on the type of fit you would like. If you like a more snug fit the 15 would be good. If you prefer a looser fit a size 16 would be good too. My wrist is 14.5 cm and I wear a size 15 small JUC. It falls about 2 inches below my wristbone when my hand is up. Hope that helps!


----------



## Cs3497

Hi! I am debating on a thin juc with a sm love bracelet, or just one regular size juc. I have small wrist, roughly 14/14.5cm. what do you guys prefer? Thanks!


----------



## CoCoBelle

I treated myself to the gold small JUC for my 44th and regular size JUC for my big 45th birthday.  IMO Classic jewellery is ageless/timeless...even if it’s edgy.


----------



## Yinglin

verychic555 said:


> Hi,
> For some reason, I can’t stop thinking about Cartier juse un clou bracelet! It is not my usual style as I have more of a feminine lady like style. But I keep thinking about it. I have a concern that its edgy style is more suited to younger ladies. I am 42. I ask myself if I can still wear this bracelet in my 50-60s or beyond. I’m planning to go see it in person and try on the different sizes and thickness to see which one looks best on. If I get it, it will be my first luxury piece of fine jewelry. What do you guys think? Do you feel that it is not a lifetime piece? Or do you feel it is a classic piece no matter how old you are? Thanks


I have the thinner version and i love it. I never take it out. I sleep, shower, do everything with it. Actually, i love to mix cartier pieces (more masculine, edgy) with VCA (more feminine). I find it makes a nice balance. I would go for it! If anything happened to me, i would repurchase.


----------



## 7777777

Cs3497 said:


> Hi! I am debating on a thin juc with a sm love bracelet, or just one regular size juc. I have small wrist, roughly 14/14.5cm. what do you guys prefer? Thanks!


I originally wanted the thin JUC with sm love. But after trying them on ended with regular JUC which was not even considering before, it just felt right.


----------



## Tempo

Very interesting thread, because it asks a question that I have asked myself already a couple times. For years I have been squinting at a JUC, but have come to the conclusion that from my point of view it has a youthful chic that no longer suits me at my age. I am always thrilled when I see a JUC bracelet on the wrist of young, beautiful women, but I can't imagine wearing one myself (and I am usually not very shy wearing jewelry). I think every woman my age tries to look a little bit younger, (OMG - I can tell you: I switched my diet to vegetarian, go to the gym regularly, do a lot for my skin, make sure I have enough sex and enough sleep at the same time, married a younger man ......) but for myself I think a JUC would be the wrong way to do it. My age? 59 forever!


----------



## Cs3497

Thank you for this! I'm leaning toward the regular size one too. I go next Friday to try on


----------



## BirKineSS

Himeko057 said:


> It really depends on the type of fit you would like. If you like a more snug fit the 15 would be good. If you prefer a looser fit a size 16 would be good too. My wrist is 14.5 cm and I wear a size 15 small JUC. It falls about 2 inches below my wristbone when my hand is up. Hope that helps!


----------



## BirKineSS

Thank you Himeko057 and JanAlh!  I somehow need some assurance for my first cartier bracelet and once I get it right then the next one will be much easier  so scarily addictive!


----------



## LuckyMe14

BirKineSS said:


> Thank you Himeko057 and JanAlh!  I somehow need some assurance for my first cartier bracelet and once I get it right then the next one will be much easier  so scarily addictive!


I would also suggest a size 15 JUC. My wrist is 14.5 cm on my dominant arm and I wear a Love in size 16. Want to get the size 15 JUC next haha. Indeed addictive


----------



## goodcrush

Tempo said:


> Very interesting thread, because it asks a question that I have asked myself already a couple times. For years I have been squinting at a JUC, but have come to the conclusion that from my point of view it has a youthful chic that no longer suits me at my age. I am always thrilled when I see a JUC bracelet on the wrist of young, beautiful women, but I can't imagine wearing one myself (and I am usually not very shy wearing jewelry). I think every woman my age tries to look a little bit younger, (OMG - I can tell you: I switched my diet to vegetarian, go to the gym regularly, do a lot for my skin, make sure I have enough sex and enough sleep at the same time, married a younger man ......) but for myself I think a JUC would be the wrong way to do it. My age? 59 forever!



life is short you better go buy that JUC! I will be wearing mine well into my however long I last years. Adore this bracelet!


----------



## JanAlh

BirKineSS said:


> Just message my SA... she said JUC size 15 is equal to size 16 in LOVE bracelet. Then why call it size 15 and not 16  so confusing. So the nail head part suppose to sit after the wrist bone or a little bit further down?


I think the love runs small. I don’t know, but it is confusing


----------



## JanAlh

Cs3497 said:


> Hi! I am debating on a thin juc with a sm love bracelet, or just one regular size juc. I have small wrist, roughly 14/14.5cm. what do you guys prefer? Thanks!


I would say the regular juc and a thin love to add later! I didn’t like the thin juc at all. But that’s must me.


----------



## rollercoaster III

Tempo said:


> Very interesting thread, because it asks a question that I have asked myself already a couple times. For years I have been squinting at a JUC, but have come to the conclusion that from my point of view it has a youthful chic that no longer suits me at my age. I am always thrilled when I see a JUC bracelet on the wrist of young, beautiful women, but I can't imagine wearing one myself (and I am usually not very shy wearing jewelry). I think every woman my age tries to look a little bit younger, (OMG - I can tell you: I switched my diet to vegetarian, go to the gym regularly, do a lot for my skin, make sure I have enough sex and enough sleep at the same time, married a younger man ......) but for myself I think a JUC would be the wrong way to do it. My age? 59 forever!


I personally think that fashion and jewelry offer a way to stay current. You can often see older women wearing jewelry from their youth and that creates a look that is not vintage but rather old-fashioned. Especially the classics like Love or JUC, which are absolutely timeless, offer a great opportunity to always look up to date. In my opinion, you miss a chance.


----------



## minx

BirKineSS said:


> Hi,
> I need some advice. I have an exact 14.3 cm wrist and wondering which size of classic JUC I should get? Which part of the wrist that the juc suppose to stay on? And what if when you have a swelling hand during the day? Will that feel much different? TIA


My wrist is the exact same size as yours and I got a 15. It’s quite close fitting, which I prefer, but if you like a looser fit and will wear it on its own, I’d recommend the 16.


----------



## vanillacherry

JanAlh said:


> Yes I might do that. The boutiques are sold out of the yellow gold with diamonds in 16 so it would have to be online. I will call today


What did you decide on? Did you keep the plain juc?


----------



## vanillacherry

BirKineSS said:


> Hi,
> I need some advice. I have an exact 14.3 cm wrist and wondering which size of classic JUC I should get? Which part of the wrist that the juc suppose to stay on? And what if when you have a swelling hand during the day? Will that feel much different? TIA


I would say a 15. My wrist is 15cm, and 16 juc is on the verge of spinning. But I prefer it on the looser side. 16 would be too big on you, I feel.


----------



## Frivole88

vanillacherry said:


> I would say a 15. My wrist is 15cm, and 16 juc is on the verge of spinning. But I prefer it on the looser side. 16 would be too big on you, I feel.



My wrist is 15.5 and I got the 16 and it's spinning to the other side. I agree that 15 is the right size for smaller wrist than mine.


----------



## Cs3497

thank you! that's what im leaning towards


----------



## BirKineSS

minx said:


> My wrist is the exact same size as yours and I got a 15. It’s quite close fitting, which I prefer, but if you like a looser fit and will wear it on its own, I’d recommend the 16.


Hi Minx,

I’m i want to wear it on its own since its the original JUC and make it as a statement bracelet. Planning to wear it like a watch. Just wondering if your bracelet can still move up and down the wrist? Thanks


----------



## BirKineSS

vanillacherry said:


> I would say a 15. My wrist is 15cm, and 16 juc is on the verge of spinning. But I prefer it on the looser side. 16 would be too big on you, I feel.



Wow this must be a perfect size for you! It just i want it not tight nor loose fitting.


----------



## BirKineSS

kristinlorraine said:


> My wrist is 15.5 and I got the 16 and it's spinning to the other side. I agree that 15 is the right size for smaller wrist than mine.


 It can still spinning to the other side with 0.5 gap?


----------



## Chaton

BirKineSS said:


> It can still spinning to the other side with 0.5 gap?



That’s not how you measure the JUC since the JUC is sized differently from the LOVE.

If her wrist measures 15.5 cm, a size 16 JUC is approximately 1.5 cm spacing since it’s the equivalent of a 17 Love.


----------



## BirKineSS

Chaton said:


> That’s not how you measure the JUC since the JUC is sized differently from the LOVE.
> 
> If her wrist measures 15.5 cm, a size 16 JUC is approximately 1.5 cm spacing since it’s the equivalent of a 17 Love.


Ohhh i get it! Thanks... so its correct on what my SA said. I bought mine JUC size 15... and my wrist is exact 14.3 cm in normal condition... it wasnt tight when i bought it. But when you wear it when doing daily activities specially in summer, my hand usually swelling and thats when i feel the bracelet a little bit snug. Is it normal?


----------



## vanillacherry

BirKineSS said:


> Ohhh i get it! Thanks... so its correct on what my SA said. I bought mine JUC size 15... and my wrist is exact 14.3 cm in normal condition... it wasnt tight when i bought it. But when you wear it when doing daily activities specially in summer, my hand usually swelling and thats when i feel the bracelet a little bit snug. Is it normal?



Do you have some pictures of how it looks on your wrist?


----------



## JanAlh

vanillacherry said:


> What did you decide on? Did you keep the plain juc?


It just came today. I like it but I’m unsure. It’s like once you’ve seen the diamond one it’s hard to settle for the plain one hahah. I wish my boutique had a few of the diamond one so I could just try to pick one that is not sharp.


----------



## BirKineSS

vanillacherry said:


> Do you have some pictures of how it looks on your wrist?


First and second pics are when my wrist on normal condition
Third and fourth pics when my hand is swelling after doing house chores


----------



## vanillacherry

JanAlh said:


> It just came today. I like it but I’m unsure. It’s like once you’ve seen the diamond one it’s hard to settle for the plain one hahah. I wish my boutique had a few of the diamond one so I could just try to pick one that is not sharp.


Totally get it when you said you cannot unsee the ones with the diamonds. Good luck!


----------



## vanillacherry

BirKineSS said:


> First and second pics are when my wrist on normal condition
> Third and fourth pics when my hand is swelling after doing house chores
> 
> View attachment 4989501
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989503
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989508


It does look like your wrist swelled up quite a bit! Mine swells as much in the heat too, as do my fingers. Which is why I got a juc 16 although my love is 16 too. I knew I wouldn’t be happy with a tight fit. It’s winter now and my juc is loose, but I know I’ll appreciate the extra space come summer and the humidity. Can you try on a 16 and see how you feel?


----------



## Chaton

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I agree with nicole0612. I do not have one but my fiancé does and he wears his often and even works out in his (lifting weights and flexing wrists) and never complains of discomfort. He stacks it with the Ecrou bracelet as well.



I think the JUC and Ecrou combo complement each other so perfectly! 

They do not blend together and are perfectly separated!

Tennis pro Sofia Kenin recently added the Ecrou to her JUC! Looks perfect together in my opinion.


----------



## BirKineSS

vanillacherry said:


> It does look like your wrist swelled up quite a bit! Mine swells as much in the heat too, as do my fingers. Which is why I got a juc 16 although my love is 16 too. I knew I wouldn’t be happy with a tight fit. It’s winter now and my juc is loose, but I know I’ll appreciate the extra space come summer and the humidity. Can you try on a 16 and see how you feel?


I’m going to try the 16 today and check out other things. We’ll see how it goes. I do love the JUC 15 look on my wrist on non swelling days. Maybe i have to go on diet altogether hahaha. So during winter time will be much loose?


----------



## goodcrush

BirKineSS said:


> First and second pics are when my wrist on normal condition
> Third and fourth pics when my hand is swelling after doing house chores
> 
> View attachment 4989501
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989503
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989508



I think this looks great. I will say I was worried about needing a size up and when I tried the size up it didn’t move much further up my arm. It just stuck out more on the sides which wasn’t great at all.


----------



## vanillacherry

BirKineSS said:


> I’m going to try the 16 today and check out other things. We’ll see how it goes. I do love the JUC 15 look on my wrist on non swelling days. Maybe i have to go on diet altogether hahaha. So during winter time will be much loose?


That’s what I noticed with my love. I cannot, for the life of me, wear it in summer. But when it’s winter, it feels more comfortable cos it’s looser. Just my experience! I know there are a number of people who said that the larger size just sticks out more on the side, like the previous poster. I think it really depends on the shape of your arm, if it’s rounder or more oval.


----------



## minx

BirKineSS said:


> Hi Minx,
> 
> I’m i want to wear it on its own since its the original JUC and make it as a statement bracelet. Planning to wear it like a watch. Just wondering if your bracelet can still move up and down the wrist? Thanks


Yes it can still move up and down my wrist (up to around 1/4 of my arm), but I can’t rotate it all the way around my wrist. If you’re planning to wear it like a watch, I’d say this is a good size.


----------



## BirKineSS

goodcrush said:


> I think this looks great. I will say I was worried about needing a size up and when I tried the size up it didn’t move much further up my arm. It just stuck out more on the sides which wasn’t great at all.


Ok today i tried the JUC 16 and it is much more on the loose side and it can turn around my wrist. So i think i will just stay with the size 15 and go on diet as well hahaha


----------



## BirKineSS

vanillacherry said:


> That’s what I noticed with my love. I cannot, for the life of me, wear it in summer. But when it’s winter, it feels more comfortable cos it’s looser. Just my experience! I know there are a number of people who said that the larger size just sticks out more on the side, like the previous poster. I think it really depends on the shape of your arm, if it’s rounder or more oval.


My wrist is more oval so the nail head will stay in the middle i guess. The 16 on me will turn to the side or all around the wrist. I guess I will keep the 15 for now and hope i can wear it all year round


----------



## BirKineSS

minx said:


> Yes it can still move up and down my wrist (up to around 1/4 of my arm), but I can’t rotate it all the way around my wrist. If you’re planning to wear it like a watch, I’d say this is a good size.


Thank you so much! Yes i will keep the 15


----------



## Cs3497

Hi everyone. So im getting a classic juc to wear alone on my right wrist. My wrist measures approx 14.4/14.5 to approz 14.7/14.8 when swollen. Would you suggest i get a size 15 or 16? I appreciate all your help!


----------



## Frivole88

Cs3497 said:


> Hi everyone. So im getting a classic juc to wear alone on my right wrist. My wrist measures approx 14.4/14.5 to approz 14.7/14.8 when swollen. Would you suggest i get a size 15 or 16? I appreciate all your help!



go with 15. my wrist size is 15.5 cm and 16 JUC is spinning on my wrist.


----------



## Cs3497

kristinlorraine said:


> go with 15. my wrist size is 15.5 cm and 16 JUC is spinning on my wrist.


Thanks! you have a lot of room even in the summer?? would you mind showing a picture of it on your wrist?


----------



## Frivole88

Cs3497 said:


> Thanks! you have a lot of room even in the summer?? would you mind showing a picture of it on your wrist?




here is mine. it spins on to other side of my wrist so i'm pretty sure i will still have lots of room during the summer.


----------



## Cs3497

kristinlorraine said:


> here is mine. it spins on to other side of my wrist so i'm pretty sure i will still have lots of room during the summer.
> 
> View attachment 4992058


Thanks so much for the pic! This definitely helps


----------



## minx

Cs3497 said:


> Hi everyone. So im getting a classic juc to wear alone on my right wrist. My wrist measures approx 14.4/14.5 to approz 14.7/14.8 when swollen. Would you suggest i get a size 15 or 16? I appreciate all your help!


I would go with the 16 as I don't think the 15 will be comfortable for your wrist size, if you're planning to wear it without taking it off. Also it will be more comfortable esp during warmer weather and when you're exercising.


----------



## Cs3497

minx said:


> I would go with the 16 as I don't think the 15 will be comfortable for your wrist size, if you're planning to wear it without taking it off. Also it will be more comfortable esp during warmer weather and when you're exercising.


Thank you! Yeah, thats also what im worried about. I exercise every day and my wrists do swell slightly whenever I am hot, bloated, or its summer lol. In hold weather I'm sure the 15 would be perfect but Im not so sure for other times


----------



## ShopTil_iDrop

Sooo I just found out that the small/thin JUC now comes in size 14!! I wonder if they will release size 14 in the regular JUC bracelets? Specifically the one with diamonds? Does anyone know? This is a game changer for me since I’ve been holding out on getting it due the fact that it runs 1 size bigger than the love bracelet and in the love I’m a size 15, I would technically need a size 14 JUC to stack!


----------



## vanillacherry

Cs3497 said:


> Thank you! Yeah, thats also what im worried about. I exercise every day and my wrists do swell slightly whenever I am hot, bloated, or its summer lol. In hold weather I'm sure the 15 would be perfect but Im not so sure for other times


I vote for 16 too, especially if you exercise everyday and are prone to swelling.


----------



## Cs3497

vanillacherry said:


> I vote for 16 too, especially if you exercise everyday and are prone to swelling.


Thanks for the input! I go to the store tomorrow to try them on. I will keep you posted on what i decide!


----------



## vanillacherry

Cs3497 said:


> Thanks for the input! I go to the store tomorrow to try them on. I will keep you posted on what i decide!


Please do!


----------



## Cs3497

JLFTD said:


> thank you so much. IM really sorry for the delay. My LO has been having food allergy issues and it’s been the only thing I can think about.
> 
> I ended up reaching out to my SA who sent me a video of another brand new bracelet doing the same thing. I’m happy to send it to you. Needless to say it majorly put my mind at ease and have just tried to reassure myself it’s normal. Mine has not come off on its own at all and I wear my 24/7. I really good this helps.


Hi! can you send me the video too? I just got mine today and it clicks. I realized once I got home. Thanks!


----------



## vanillacherry

Cs3497 said:


> Hi! can you send me the video too? I just got mine today and it clicks. I realized once I got home. Thanks!


Which size did you get in the end?


----------



## Cs3497

vanillacherry said:


> Which size did you get in the end?


Hi! I got the size 15! It fit really well with room to spare. The 16 would spin completely around my wrist. Im worried however because when I got home I noticed that it clicks slightly at the nail head. Is that normal? Attached are the pics of my bracelet btw.


----------



## vanillacherry

Cs3497 said:


> Hi! I got the size 15! It fit really well with room to spare. The 16 would spin completely around my wrist. Im worried however because when I got home I noticed that it clicks slightly at the nail head. Is that normal? Attached are the pics of my bracelet btw.


It looks good on you! Perfect size! Mine doesn’t click, and it’s rose gold. I read somewhere that the rose gold doesn’t click as much as the yellow gold one.


----------



## Cs3497

vanillacherry said:


> It looks good on you! Perfect size! Mine doesn’t click, and it’s rose gold. I read somewhere that the rose gold doesn’t click as much as the yellow gold one.


mine is rose gold too though.. ugh. I called a bunch of people and most people told me its normal for it to click a bit but I'm not sure..


----------



## vanillacherry

Cs3497 said:


> mine is rose gold too though.. ugh. I called a bunch of people and most people told me its normal for it to click a bit but I'm not sure..


Oh! Sorry, it looked like yellow gold from the pictures! I’m sure it’s normal, I know many people mention the clicking too.


----------



## Cs3497

vanillacherry said:


> Oh! Sorry, it looked like yellow gold from the pictures! I’m sure it’s normal, I know many people mention the clicking too.


It only clicks when i touch it, not by itself.. I wish it didnt do that but Im worried if i exchange there will be a different issue with the next one lol, like the nail head not lying flush or something


----------



## vanillacherry

Cs3497 said:


> It only clicks when i touch it, not by itself.. I wish it didnt do that but Im worried if i exchange there will be a different issue with the next one lol, like the nail head not lying flush or something


Totally understand. Maybe you can call your sa to ask if they have one in store that doesnt click. Get her to vet through the pieces first before you make a trip down!


----------



## Cs3497

vanillacherry said:


> Totally understand. Maybe you can call your sa to ask if they have one in store that doesnt click. Get her to vet through the pieces first before you make a trip down!


Maybe! If in fact I find out that most bracelet subtlety click the way my does, I’ll probably just keep it. I can’t go back to the boutique, I live in a different state so today was a one time trip unfortunately. I could exchange in the mail, but I’m so worried if I do I’ll find and issue with the other pair. I’m supposed to consult with someone from the boutique tomorrow so we will see how that goes! I did talk to one SA today who told me that his JUC clicked like mine initially and eventually faded as the bracelet “broke itself in.”


----------



## Frivole88

Cs3497 said:


> It only clicks when i touch it, not by itself.. I wish it didnt do that but Im worried if i exchange there will be a different issue with the next one lol, like the nail head not lying flush or something



mine clicks too only when i push the nailhead and close it but i'm not much bothered.
you can take your bracelet back to cartier and they will inspect and fix it if it really bothers you.
there's a video on youtube where someone mentioned that juc made in switzerland is more clicky and loose while the ones made from italy is more sturdier.


----------



## _Cina

Cs3497 said:


> Hi! I got the size 15! It fit really well with room to spare. The 16 would spin completely around my wrist. Im worried however because when I got home I noticed that it clicks slightly at the nail head. Is that normal? Attached are the pics of my bracelet btw.



It does look great on you. 
Sorry for OT but I see something REALLY CUTE in the background..


----------



## Cs3497

kristinlorraine said:


> mine clicks too only when i push the nailhead and close it but i'm not much bothered.
> you can take your bracelet back to cartier and they will inspect and fix it if it really bothers you.
> there's a video on youtube where someone mentioned that juc made in switzerland is more clicky and loose while the ones made from italy is more sturdier.


Thats helpful! Did you notice the clicking got better as time went on?


----------



## Cs3497

_Cina said:


> It does look great on you.
> Sorry for OT but I see something REALLY CUTE in the background..


Thank you! Thats one of my dogs! Hes a golden doodle and 14 years old


----------



## Frivole88

Cs3497 said:


> Thats helpful! Did you notice the clicking got better as time went on?



I just got mine couple of months ago and haven't wear it much since I'm just mostly at home and yes, the clicking is still here.


----------



## loveandpeace

My goodness I hope we can wear our JUC as we get older! I’m 60 and wear mine daily. It’s edgy but not too. A classic timeless piece that’s celebrating its 50th birthday this year. For me and my JUC it’s till death do us part. If you love it, own it, wear it and thank people when they say “wow that looks great on you.” Because it definitely will.


----------



## goodcrush

loveandpeace said:


> My goodness I hope we can wear our JUC as we get older! I’m 60 and wear mine daily. It’s edgy but not too. A classic timeless piece that’s celebrating its 50th birthday this year. For me and my JUC it’s till death do us part. If you love it, own it, wear it and thank people when they say “wow that looks great on you.” Because it definitely will.



All of this!


----------



## Cs3497

Also does the tail of the nail stick up slightly? I just want to make sure that’s normal


----------



## americanroyal89

Cs3497 said:


> Also does the tail of the nail stick up slightly? I just want to make sure that’s normal


Yup. Normal for mine.


----------



## Cs3497

americanroyal89 said:


> Yup. Normal for mine.


Thank you!


----------



## Cs3497

So my juc hinge is tighter, not super tight but definitely not loose where it swings open when opening. Despite it being somewhat tight however, there is a clicking sound at the nail head whenever I press the sides of the bracelet together once it is already locked in. I don’t hear clicking (yet) when it moves up and down my arm though. Do you think I should be concerned or is it okay? Thanks so juc for your input!


----------



## 7777777

Cs3497 said:


> So my juc hinge is tighter, not super tight but definitely not loose where it swings open when opening. Despite it being somewhat tight however, there is a clicking sound at the nail head whenever I press the sides of the bracelet together once it is already locked in. I don’t hear clicking (yet) when it moves up and down my arm though. Do you think I should be concerned or is it okay? Thanks so juc for your input!


Mine does the same. I can also hear clicking sound sometimes.


----------



## Cs3497

7777777 said:


> Mine does the same. I can also hear clicking sound sometimes.


Is it kind of loud when it clicks?


----------



## Cs3497

iCloud
					

Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.




					share.icloud.com
				




Here’s a sound of it clicking


----------



## Cs3497

Clicking


----------



## Frivole88

Cs3497 said:


> So my juc hinge is tighter, not super tight but definitely not loose where it swings open when opening. Despite it being somewhat tight however, there is a clicking sound at the nail head whenever I press the sides of the bracelet together once it is already locked in. I don’t hear clicking (yet) when it moves up and down my arm though. Do you think I should be concerned or is it okay? Thanks so juc for your input!



I have that clicking sound too when I close and move the nailhead but personally, it doesn't bother me and I think your juc is better because mine is loose when it swings open and that is a bit more bothering for me than the clicking sound.


----------



## 7777777

Cs3497 said:


> Is it kind of loud when it clicks?


Yes, it is. I noticed it happens if I move hand in a certain way and there is more pressure on a bracelet.


----------



## 7777777

kristinlorraine said:


> I have that clicking sound too when I close and move the nailhead but personally, it doesn't bother me and I think your juc is better because mine is loose when it swings open and that is a bit more bothering for me than the clicking sound.


I was told by my SA that it might loosen with time and they could fix that.


----------



## Perli

Bought mine at 51, so you can guess my point of view...


----------



## iamnhaven

Any problem in the airport if you are wearing JUC? Please i nees your thoughts


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

iamnhaven said:


> Any problem in the airport if you are wearing JUC? Please i nees your thoughts



Depends on the airport. My fiancé has one and they give him an option if he wants to take it off or not and if not they just have to do their further security check like with the wand, etc and that’s it but it’s easy to take off so there’s always that option. This is also through TSA precheck and they are a little bit more laid back IMO.


----------



## iamnhaven

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Depends on the airport. My fiancé has one and they give him an option if he wants to take it off or not and if not they just have to do their further security check like with the wand, etc and that’s it but it’s easy to take off so there’s always that option. This is also through TSA precheck and they are a little bit more laid back IMO.


Ohh i see.. because i am worried that it will have problem regarding JUC because of the pointy design and can't wear it inside the airport.


----------



## minnie04

May know if somebody can tell me I have been looking juc thin with diamond online but never available to purchase anymore ? USA website ....


----------



## 7777777

minnie04 said:


> May know if somebody can tell me I have been looking juc thin with diamond online but never available to purchase anymore ? USA website ....


My SA located for me when I was interested. You can message me for her info.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

iamnhaven said:


> Ohh i see.. because i am worried that it will have problem regarding JUC because of the pointy design and can't wear it inside the airport.



Oh noooo, not a problem at all at least for us! You should be fine.


----------



## Cs3497

So my SA ordered a new JUC and FaceTimed me today to show the difference. Since I’m still in the 30 days I’m able to exchange if I want to. The new one she showed me doesn’t click quite as much as mine, however it does still click. Also, the hinge is definitely looser on the new one than mine. My current one is pretty stiff. If you were me, would you exchange, or keep the one I have? Thanks!


----------



## mocktail

Cs3497 said:


> So my SA ordered a new JUC and FaceTimed me today to show the difference. Since I’m still in the 30 days I’m able to exchange if I want to. The new one she showed me doesn’t click quite as much as mine, however it does still click. Also, the hinge is definitely looser on the new one than mine. My current one is pretty stiff. If you were me, would you exchange, or keep the one I have? Thanks!


I'd keep the one with the stiffer hinge because it seems like it would be more secure even if the clicking sound is slightly louder.

Disclaimer: I don't own a JUC but i want one someday and have read a lot about them. I'd specifically try to find one with a stiff hinge.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Cs3497 said:


> So my SA ordered a new JUC and FaceTimed me today to show the difference. Since I’m still in the 30 days I’m able to exchange if I want to. The new one she showed me doesn’t click quite as much as mine, however it does still click. Also, the hinge is definitely looser on the new one than mine. My current one is pretty stiff. If you were me, would you exchange, or keep the one I have? Thanks!


I originally bought a YG JUC and exchanged it because the tail stuck out strangely and it clicked. The hinge was really tight, and it would stay closed before even clicking it. I ended up exchanging it for a RG JUC that has no clicking whatsoever (even if I press on it) and a perfect tail. The hinge is super loose, and it will swing open unless I click it closed. Ultimately, I’m happier with this bangle. I wear it 24/7 and sleep and shower in it and had never had it open or fall off. If the clicking really bothers you, don’t let the loose hinge deter you.


----------



## 7777777

Cs3497 said:


> So my SA ordered a new JUC and FaceTimed me today to show the difference. Since I’m still in the 30 days I’m able to exchange if I want to. The new one she showed me doesn’t click quite as much as mine, however it does still click. Also, the hinge is definitely looser on the new one than mine. My current one is pretty stiff. If you were me, would you exchange, or keep the one I have? Thanks!


I would probably keep the one you have. Sounds like the clicking is still there plus the looser hinge.


----------



## Cs3497

Violet Bleu said:


> I originally bought a YG JUC and exchanged it because the tail stuck out strangely and it clicked. The hinge was really tight, and it would stay closed before even clicking it. I ended up exchanging it for a RG JUC that has no clicking whatsoever (even if I press on it) and a perfect tail. The hinge is super loose, and it will swing open unless I click it closed. Ultimately, I’m happier with this bangle. I wear it 24/7 and sleep and shower in it and had never had it open or fall off. If the clicking really bothers you, don’t let the loose hinge deter you.


Thanks! I think my issue is that it’s not like the other one doesn’t click. It still clicks too but just appears to maybe be slightly less. Knowing that, what do you think?


----------



## Violet Bleu

Cs3497 said:


> Thanks! I think my issue is that it’s not like the other one doesn’t click. It still clicks too but just appears to maybe be slightly less. Knowing that, what do you think?


I can be pretty obsessive when something bothers me, so if I were you then I would try to get a store credit and tell your SA you want a JUC that doesn’t click at all. My SA actually shipped in multiples JUCs for me to compare when this happened and made the process super seamless. There are JUCs that do not click at all, so if that is something you want then don’t settle. This might be overkill for some people, so you have to decide if the clicking is something that you can live with or not.  If you can’t, then try to find a JUC that makes you happy. However, based off of my experience on TPF the clicking does not seem to cause any issues with the JUC itself. So if the clicking is bothering you because you’re concerned about it falling off, then rest assured. It’s a normal variation. Personally, I am happy that I found one without.


----------



## Cs3497

Violet Bleu said:


> I can be pretty obsessive when something bothers me, so if I were you then I would try to get a store credit and tell your SA you want a JUC that doesn’t click at all. My SA actually shipped in multiples JUCs for me to compare when this happened and made the process super seamless. There are JUCs that do not click at all, so if that is something you want then don’t settle. This might be overkill for some people, so you have to decide if the clicking is something that you can live with or not.  If you can’t, then try to find a JUC that makes you happy. However, based off of my experience on TPF the clicking does not seem to cause any issues with the JUC itself. So if the clicking is bothering you because you’re concerned about it falling off, then rest assured. It’s a normal variation. Personally, I am happy that I found one without.


Thank you for this! I would prefer one that doesn’t click. I was able to see a couple size 15s and other sizes that all clicked. It’s like they didn’t have any JUCS that didn’t click. When I asked 5 different SAs, I even texted  SA’s from other states in other stores, they all told me that they click. This is why I’m so confused! For the money I just want it to be perfect. If clicking happens in all of them that’s one thing, but if most don’t then I definitely have an issue. Lol I don’t know what to do!


----------



## Luv n bags

Mine is really hard to take off.  Guess it is still really stiff.  Doesn’t click.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Cs3497 said:


> Thank you for this! I would prefer one that doesn’t click. I was able to see a couple size 15s and other sizes that all clicked. It’s like they didn’t have any JUCS that didn’t click. When I asked 5 different SAs, I even texted  SA’s from other states in other stores, they all told me that they click. This is why I’m so confused! For the money I just want it to be perfect. If clicking happens in all of them that’s one thing, but if most don’t then I definitely have an issue. Lol I don’t know what to do!


It’s a tough decision! I honestly think the clicking is common and shouldn’t cause any issues. If it bothers you, can you ask for a store credit? Or just live with it and enjoy your JUC! I also want to add that my JUC is a size 15 in RG and doesn’t click. So they do exist!


----------



## Cs3497

So helpful. I wonder if they no longer exist now! Lol I literally called and got videos from SAs all over the US showing if the juc clicked when pulling and pushing the sides together once locked and every single one did. Crazy. Can’t seem to find one.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Cs3497 said:


> So helpful. I wonder if they no longer exist now! Lol I literally called and got videos from SAs all over the US showing if the juc clicked when pulling and pushing the sides together once locked and every single one did. Crazy. Can’t seem to find one.


Wow! That’s interesting! Good luck to you in whatever you decide to do!


----------



## nightbefore

Tempo said:


> Very interesting thread, because it asks a question that I have asked myself already a couple times. For years I have been squinting at a JUC, but have come to the conclusion that from my point of view it has a youthful chic that no longer suits me at my age. I am always thrilled when I see a JUC bracelet on the wrist of young, beautiful women, but I can't imagine wearing one myself (and I am usually not very shy wearing jewelry). I think every woman my age tries to look a little bit younger, (OMG - I can tell you: I switched my diet to vegetarian, go to the gym regularly, do a lot for my skin, make sure I have enough sex and enough sleep at the same time, married a younger man ......) but for myself I think a JUC would be the wrong way to do it. My age? 59 forever!


I have been following your action shots and I must say, to me it looks like you can totally pull JUC off! In fact I think that you need some certain age to wear a JUC and look very bold and classy  I am saying this a ''young chic''. I am always hesitating for myself when it comes to cartier but your action shots are definitely enabler


----------



## Tempo

nightbefore said:


> I have been following your action shots and I must say, to me it looks like you can totally pull JUC off! In fact I think that you need some certain age to wear a JUC and look very bold and classy  I am saying this a ''young chic''. I am always hesitating for myself when it comes to cartier but your action shots are definitely enabler


Thanks for your kind words. When I read the many pro JUC arguments here I almost come to the conclusion that I might have to reconsider my point of view. We'll see. Maybe I'll just try one the next time I'm in a Cartier store and see if I like it on me. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ChanelFan29

I’m around your age and I just got the small JUC in YG.  I plan to keep stacking it with my Loves for many years to come.


----------



## sparklywacky

Saw this on Instagram. Your thoughts on this size?


----------



## vanillacherry

sparklywacky said:


> Saw this on Instagram. Your thoughts on this size?
> 
> View attachment 5004278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004279


It looks heavy!


----------



## Frivole88

nope  



sparklywacky said:


> Saw this on Instagram. Your thoughts on this size?
> 
> View attachment 5004278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004279


----------



## ChanelCartier

sparklywacky said:


> Saw this on Instagram. Your thoughts on this size?
> 
> View attachment 5004278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004279


No.


----------



## Miss CC

Not a fan :/



sparklywacky said:


> Saw this on Instagram. Your thoughts on this size?
> 
> View attachment 5004278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004279


----------



## Cs3497

For those of you who said it clicks.. can you also push the piece that locks in left and right once locked creating a small click that way as well?


----------



## 7777777

Cs3497 said:


> For those of you who said it clicks.. can you also push the piece that locks in left and right once locked creating a small click that way as well?


Yes


----------



## Cs3497

Also if anyone can tell me if there’s a little gold filled gap/ area where the nail head attaches to the bracelet. I’ve attached pics. Thanks!


----------



## goodcrush

Cs3497 said:


> Also if anyone can tell me if there’s a little gold filled gap/ area where the nail head attaches to the bracelet. I’ve attached pics. Thanks!



I wonder if you should just return the bracelet you have and ask your SA to find you one that doesn’t click. If she can’t this may not be the bracelet for you. I just think you have stressed so much about the one you have this might be a good resolution for you.


----------



## Cs3497

goodcrush said:


> I wonder if you should just return the bracelet you have and ask your SA to find you one that doesn’t click. If she can’t this may not be the bracelet for you. I just think you have stressed so much about the one you have this might be a good resolution for you.


I might exchange. I was just wondering if anyone’s nail head looks like that attachment


----------



## Frivole88

goodcrush said:


> I wonder if you should just return the bracelet you have and ask your SA to find you one that doesn’t click. If she can’t this may not be the bracelet for you. I just think you have stressed so much about the one you have this might be a good resolution for you.



@Cs3497 I don't see anything wrong on your nailhead but I attached a pic of mine for comparison. I agree with goodcrush, your juc has caused you much stress. if you have doubts, do not settle because you might regret it in the future. Are you open to try Love or perhaps Clash?


----------



## Cs3497

kristinlorraine said:


> I don't see anything wrong on your nailhead but I attached a pic of mine for comparison. I agree with goodcrush, your juc has caused you much stress. if you have doubts, do not settle because you might regret it in the future. Are you open to try Love or perhaps Clash?
> I have a love already and definitely want this bracelet. I just had a rushed experience in the store so I wasn’t able too at multiple ones to see which I liked. I want to make sure it’s perfect for the money and isn’t doing anything it shouldn’t be doing if that makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005465


----------



## Cs3497

Cs3497 said:


> I have a love already and definitely want this bracelet. I just had a rushed experience in the store so I wasn’t able too at multiple ones to see which I liked. I want to make sure it’s perfect for the money and isn’t doing anything it shouldn’t be doing if that makes sense


----------



## Cs3497

I have a love already and definitely want this bracelet. I just had a rushed experience in the store so I wasn’t able too at multiple ones to see which I liked. I want to make sure it’s perfect for the money and isn’t doing anything it shouldn’t be doing if that makes sense


----------



## jssl1688

Mine fits pretty flush and doesn’t have the gapping.


----------



## Cs3497

jssl1688 said:


> Mine fits pretty flush and doesn’t have the gapping.


thank you for your input


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hello when stacking 2 JUCs, do you get both same size or do you size up for one !?


----------



## sosauce

I think the T1 looks similar to the JUC, so I was curious to see how they looked together stacked. I tried to find photos online, but I haven’t seen any photos that feature both of these two together.

The JUC and T1 both have a similar visual effect. They’re a little matchy-matchy, while still being distinct designs. 

I specially like the T1 with half diamonds, because of the asymmetry. But I don’t think I’ll be getting it any time soon, since it’s still a bit too similar for my taste. Better for my wallet, though.

Either way, I thought I’d share this photo in case some of you also wanted modeling shots of how these two look together.


----------



## tashie

Hi everybody  I'm a long-time lurker and I've finally taken the plunge and created an account. I recently picked up a just un clou bracelet (Sunday to be precise). When I was in store a few weeks ago I requested a 'brand new' bracelet because I didn't want one that other people had tried on. So it arrived in store and I picked it up on Sunday. The thing is while I absolutely love it, I find it upsetting that the hinge is very loose. I would like one with a tighter hinge because in my mind it feels more secure. My question to everybody is, am I being unreasonable in requesting a new bracelet with a tighter hinge? After all they did order one in for me and now I'm not happy with it, I feel like I'm being overly fussy about something that possibly doesn't matter. But I keep thing about the horror stories I've read about how the bracelet can unlock and if the hinge is loose it will just fall straight from your wrist. Am I being the dreaded unreasonable and annoying customer?


----------



## 7777777

tashie said:


> Hi everybody  I'm a long-time lurker and I've finally taken the plunge and created an account. I recently picked up a just un clou bracelet (Sunday to be precise). When I was in store a few weeks ago I requested a 'brand new' bracelet because I didn't want one that other people had tried on. So it arrived in store and I picked it up on Sunday. The thing is while I absolutely love it, I find it upsetting that the hinge is very loose. I would like one with a tighter hinge because in my mind it feels more secure. My question to everybody is, am I being unreasonable in requesting a new bracelet with a tighter hinge? After all they did order one in for me and now I'm not happy with it, I feel like I'm being overly fussy about something that possibly doesn't matter. But I keep thing about the horror stories I've read about how the bracelet can unlock and if the hinge is loose it will just fall straight from your wrist. Am I being the dreaded unreasonable and annoying customer?


I do not think you are unreasonable. Try to contact your sales person, let him/her know what bothers you and ask to bring another piece to compare. I am sure they receive a lot of requests like that, do not fell bad about it.


----------



## Violet Bleu

tashie said:


> Hi everybody  I'm a long-time lurker and I've finally taken the plunge and created an account. I recently picked up a just un clou bracelet (Sunday to be precise). When I was in store a few weeks ago I requested a 'brand new' bracelet because I didn't want one that other people had tried on. So it arrived in store and I picked it up on Sunday. The thing is while I absolutely love it, I find it upsetting that the hinge is very loose. I would like one with a tighter hinge because in my mind it feels more secure. My question to everybody is, am I being unreasonable in requesting a new bracelet with a tighter hinge? After all they did order one in for me and now I'm not happy with it, I feel like I'm being overly fussy about something that possibly doesn't matter. But I keep thing about the horror stories I've read about how the bracelet can unlock and if the hinge is loose it will just fall straight from your wrist. Am I being the dreaded unreasonable and annoying customer?


Congratulations on your JUC! I wouldn’t say you’re being unreasonable in the slightest. Does the bracelet wiggle when closed, or do you mean the hinge allows the bracelet to swing open easily and isn’t tight?


----------



## tashie

7777777 said:


> I do not think you are unreasonable. Try to contact your sales person, let him/her know what bothers you and ask to bring another piece to compare. I am sure they receive a lot of requests like that, do not fell bad about it.


Thanks so much, it's good to know it's not just me being fussy.  I'll get in touch with my sales person and see if there's another one I can compare it too.


----------



## tashie

Violet Bleu said:


> Congratulations on your JUC! I wouldn’t say you’re being unreasonable in the slightest. Does the bracelet wiggle when closed, or do you mean the hinge allows the bracelet to swing open easily and isn’t tight?


Thanks, I'm so in love with the bracelet.  I don't think it wiggles when closed but I'll have to check that now.  If it does wiggle when closed can that be a problem as well?  
It's when I open the bracelet it swings open very easily.


----------



## Violet Bleu

tashie said:


> Thanks, I'm so in love with the bracelet.  I don't think it wiggles when closed but I'll have to check that now.  If it does wiggle when closed can that be a problem as well?
> It's when I open the bracelet it swings open very easily.


Honestly, I don’t think either problem would be an issue. Just keep in mind that the JUC you exchange for could have other variations such as clicking or a tail that’s not flush. I ended up exchanging my original JUC because of the tail and clicking. The JUC I ended up with is perfect in form with no clicking but does have a super loose hinge that swings open like yours. But I’d rather have a loose hinge that closes securely without the clicking than a tight hinge that wiggles back and forth and clicks. That’s just me though. So you may feel the opposite. Ask your SA for other JUCs to be brought in, and then you can compare all aspects. I will note that I sleep and shower in my JUC and don’t take it off pretty much ever. It has not popped off even once since I purchased it well over a year ago, and I am not gentle with my jewelry. My Love on the other hand has fallen off at least three times. I hope this really helps you! Ultimately, you want to be happy with your purchase!


----------



## tashie

Violet Bleu said:


> Honestly, I don’t think either problem would be an issue. Just keep in mind that the JUC you exchange for could have other variations such as clicking or a tail that’s not flush. I ended up exchanging my original JUC because of the tail and clicking. The JUC I ended up with is perfect in form with no clicking but does have a super loose hinge that swings open like yours. But I’d rather have a loose hinge that closes securely without the clicking than a tight hinge that wiggles back and forth and clicks. That’s just me though. So you may feel the opposite. Ask your SA for other JUCs to be brought in, and then you can compare all aspects. I will note that I sleep and shower in my JUC and don’t take it off pretty much ever. It has not popped off even once since I purchased it well over a year ago, and I am not gentle with my jewelry. My Love on the other hand has fallen off at least three times. I hope this really helps you! Ultimately, you want to be happy with your purchase!


That's a good point, I suppose it is kind of a case of "better the devil you know".  A tail that didn't sit flush would be heartbreaking.
I will definitely ask my SA to bring in a few JUCs so I can compare.  It is reassuring to know that your hinge is loose as well and you've never had any problems.


----------



## Violet Bleu

tashie said:


> That's a good point, I suppose it is kind of a case of "better the devil you know".  A tail that didn't sit flush would be heartbreaking.
> I will definitely ask my SA to bring in a few JUCs so I can compare.  It is reassuring to know that your hinge is loose as well and you've never had any problems.


Yes! Definitely examine each one in detail, and you will find the one that speaks to you! My SA let me look at multiple in-store JUCs and ordered a few to compare, and I was able to pick the one that stole my heart! Good luck!


----------



## XCCX

tashie said:


> Hi everybody  I'm a long-time lurker and I've finally taken the plunge and created an account. I recently picked up a just un clou bracelet (Sunday to be precise). When I was in store a few weeks ago I requested a 'brand new' bracelet because I didn't want one that other people had tried on. So it arrived in store and I picked it up on Sunday. The thing is while I absolutely love it, I find it upsetting that the hinge is very loose. I would like one with a tighter hinge because in my mind it feels more secure. My question to everybody is, am I being unreasonable in requesting a new bracelet with a tighter hinge? After all they did order one in for me and now I'm not happy with it, I feel like I'm being overly fussy about something that possibly doesn't matter. But I keep thing about the horror stories I've read about how the bracelet can unlock and if the hinge is loose it will just fall straight from your wrist. Am I being the dreaded unreasonable and annoying customer?


I agree with everyone, do not hesitate to ask about anything!


----------



## BirKineSS

Hi all,
I’m planning on getting my next cartier piece and contemplating between classic juc ring with diamonds or slim juc bracelet with diamonds. Which one is more value for money? (Both roughly the same price) I already bought classic juc bracelet without diamonds recently. 

X


----------



## 7777777

BirKineSS said:


> Hi all,
> I’m planning on getting my next cartier piece and contemplating between classic juc ring with diamonds or slim juc bracelet with diamonds. Which one is more value for money? (Both roughly the same price) I already bought classic juc bracelet without diamonds recently.
> 
> X


I would go for the ring, it would look great with your bracelet.


----------



## anastasi63

My first purchase from Cartier! Size 15 for my 14 cm hand


----------



## caglape

south-of-france said:


> I leave the small Juc on 24/7, don’t even feel it! So comfortable.


Hi as everyone says its hollow- does it something that bother you? Do you think you'll damage it if you bumped it to somewhere? I can't decide between the small love and the small juc...


----------



## LuckyMe14

caglape said:


> Hi as everyone says its hollow- does it something that bother you? Do you think you'll damage it if you bumped it to somewhere? I can't decide between the small love and the small juc...


Exactly my situation haha


----------



## caglape

LuckyMe14 said:


> Exactly my situation haha


I got the small juc online but i don’t think its comfortable for me- i love the look though..


----------



## LuckyMe14

caglape said:


> I got the small juc online but i don’t think its comfortable for me- i love the look though..


I love the look also!! Beautiful with your VCA sweet. Hopefully you can get used to it? Or does it feel to small?


----------



## caglape

LuckyMe14 said:


> I love the look also!! Beautiful with your VCA sweet. Hopefully you can get used to it? Or does it feel to small?


I got the 16 first from the store, i felt it was tight so i exchanged it with 17. When i look st 17 i see enough space between the bracelet and the wrist but when i turn my wrist around it kinda squeezes my wrist.


----------



## Dode99

Hi beautiful people,
I got my second Juste Un Clou bracelet in white gold with diamonds. My first bracelet is in rose gold with the old closure mechanism which is for me easy to close and open. The new mechanism is still tricky for me to get hold of it. Anyway, the new bracelet is SO uncomfortable to wear! The head digs into my hand and the diamonds scratch my skin! has anyone had the same issue?! I never had a problem with my first JUC bracelet thats why I decided to buy another one!


----------



## scheurin

Beautiful


----------



## garysimcox

Dode99 said:


> Hi beautiful people,
> I got my second Juste Un Clou bracelet in white gold with diamonds. My first bracelet is in rose gold with the old closure mechanism which is for me easy to close and open. The new mechanism is still tricky for me to get hold of it. Anyway, the new bracelet is SO uncomfortable to wear! The head digs into my hand and the diamonds scratch my skin! has anyone had the same issue?! I never had a problem with my first JUC bracelet thats why I decided to buy another one!
> 
> View attachment 5043800
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043802



I have the diamond JUC in pink gold, also the new closure – yes it is not exactly the most comfortable bracelet in my opinion. I wear my loves 24/7, but I take off my JUC at the end of the day because of the discomfort. I find that if I wear the nail head pointing down towards my hand, it is more comfortable than the other way around, but of course that depends on your stack.

It's such a beautiful bracelet that I just endure the pain haha


----------



## scheurin

garysimcox said:


> I find that if I wear the nail head pointing down towards my hand, it is more comfortable than the other way around, but of course that depends on your stack.



The head towards your fingers? Mine really starts hurting over time that way. My finding is that stacking is not a good option with the JUC - at least with my reg one.



garysimcox said:


> It's such a beautiful bracelet that I just endure the pain haha



Yes, exactly.


----------



## Promises.made

Luv n bags said:


> Mine is really hard to take off.  Guess it is still really stiff.  Doesn’t click.


Which country is yours from?


----------



## alsyx

Grateful to get advice on which JUC would pair best with the regular YG LOVE 4 diamond:
1) Regular RG JUC with diamonds
2) Regular RG JUC without diamonds
3) SM YG JUC with diamonds
4) Don't buy the JUC

The Reg JUC brings out the design more, but I'm worried that it's too big on my wrist especially paired with the Reg LOVE and with diamonds (too bling/clunky). The SM JUC is cute/dainty but may be too small/overshadowed by the LOVE.


----------



## Swanky

I prefer the small JUC personally


----------



## Chaton

alsyx said:


> Grateful to get advice on which JUC would pair best with the regular YG LOVE 4 diamond:
> 1) Regular RG JUC with diamonds
> 2) Regular RG JUC without diamonds
> 3) SM YG JUC with diamonds
> 4) Don't buy the JUC
> 
> The Reg JUC brings out the design more, but I'm worried that it's too big on my wrist especially paired with the Reg LOVE and with diamonds (too bling/clunky). The SM JUC is cute/dainty but may be too small/overshadowed by the LOVE.
> 
> View attachment 5048741
> View attachment 5048749



I prefer the classic pieces in general and think the classic piece looks better on you.

Also, I ALWAYS prefer the JUC with diamonds whether in the small or the classic version to give it a feminine edge.


----------



## scheurin

Tough question. I really like that you provide the option not to buy at all.

If that is you on the pictures - different trousers and pullover which confuses me - you seem to have a really favourable slim stature. Given that ... the reg looks a bit too much. On the other hand having seen and worn both the best combinations are sm Love + JUC or reg Love + JUC. Combining sizes looks a bit strange to me.

I'd rather go with the reg. Still hard to tell on the pictures. One more thing: If you wear the JUC with its diamond head towards the Love it will scratch it in no time.


----------



## L etoile

alsyx said:


> Grateful to get advice on which JUC would pair best with the regular YG LOVE 4 diamond:
> 1) Regular RG JUC with diamonds
> 2) Regular RG JUC without diamonds
> 3) SM YG JUC with diamonds
> 4) Don't buy the JUC
> 
> The Reg JUC brings out the design more, but I'm worried that it's too big on my wrist especially paired with the Reg LOVE and with diamonds (too bling/clunky). The SM JUC is cute/dainty but may be too small/overshadowed by the LOVE.
> 
> View attachment 5048741
> View attachment 5048749



I prefer the larger JUC on you.


----------



## alsyx

scheurin said:


> Tough question. I really like that you provide the option not to buy at all.
> 
> If that is you on the pictures - different trousers and pullover which confuses me - you seem to have a really favourable slim stature. Given that the reg looks a bit too much. On the other hand having seen and worn both the best combinations are sm Love + JUC or reg Love + JUC. Combining sizes looks to me a bit strange.
> 
> I'd rather go with the reg. Still hard to tell on the pictures. One more ting: If you wear the JUC with its diamond head towards the Love it will scratch it in no time.



Yes it's me in the pictures, I've been to Cartier twice on different days to try out the bracelets  You're right I'm petite around 5" only.

My SA says I can pull off both sizes (as it just depends on what style I'm going for on the day...) so I can't make up my mind as I wear both skirts/dresses and pants often...

Would you recommend the Reg with or without diamond?

Thanks x


----------



## scheurin

Hmmmm, tough question. The one with diamonds would fit better to your Love for sure. However, is it worth the extra $$$?

Here is mine guarded by some animals ...


----------



## Frivole88

We're about the same body type and I have the regular juc with diamonds. the slim one is just a hollow tube, not substantial and delicate. You can get more bang for your buck with the regular diamond juc as it's good either to be worn alone or stack with other bracelets.


----------



## LoveMyHalo

alsyx said:


> Grateful to get advice on which JUC would pair best with the regular YG LOVE 4 diamond:
> 1) Regular RG JUC with diamonds
> 2) Regular RG JUC without diamonds
> 3) SM YG JUC with diamonds
> 4) Don't buy the JUC
> 
> The Reg JUC brings out the design more, but I'm worried that it's too big on my wrist especially paired with the Reg LOVE and with diamonds (too bling/clunky). The SM JUC is cute/dainty but may be too small/overshadowed by the LOVE.
> 
> View attachment 5048741
> View attachment 5048749


Small YG JUC with diamonds!


----------



## cartierloverjs

alsyx said:


> Grateful to get advice on which JUC would pair best with the regular YG LOVE 4 diamond:
> 1) Regular RG JUC with diamonds
> 2) Regular RG JUC without diamonds
> 3) SM YG JUC with diamonds
> 4) Don't buy the JUC
> 
> The Reg JUC brings out the design more, but I'm worried that it's too big on my wrist especially paired with the Reg LOVE and with diamonds (too bling/clunky). The SM JUC is cute/dainty but may be too small/overshadowed by the LOVE.
> 
> View attachment 5048741
> View attachment 5048749


I felt the reg juc overwhelmed the love when I tried it first in store. But after wearing at home for a few days, i changed my mind and think it is the best match to reg love


----------



## Dimple

Regular juc with diamonds. Always diamonds. We are the same height and I love it



alsyx said:


> Grateful to get advice on which JUC would pair best with the regular YG LOVE 4 diamond:
> 1) Regular RG JUC with diamonds
> 2) Regular RG JUC without diamonds
> 3) SM YG JUC with diamonds
> 4) Don't buy the JUC
> 
> The Reg JUC brings out the design more, but I'm worried that it's too big on my wrist especially paired with the Reg LOVE and with diamonds (too bling/clunky). The SM JUC is cute/dainty but may be too small/overshadowed by the LOVE.


----------



## caglape

Even though I don't like the mechanism of the small juc, I prefer small juc over regular. I don't think I can rock a regular size for everyday use. I'd gladly rock it for night outs though. So i say small Juc with diamonds even though I feel 1k price difference is too much.


----------



## LuckyMe14

I love the regular size on you! Proportions are better imo.


----------



## caglape

LuckyMe14 said:


> I love the regular size on you! Proportions are better imo.


thank you - not sure why i feel the orher way around. Probably i’m not a bangle type girl- only chains or tennis bracelet for me so far. I haven’t been able to decide on my birthday gift yet


----------



## alsyx

Thanks for all your replies and suggestions!  Will probably get the Reg JUC with diamonds!

Apologies if it's been asked before - what do you think of wearing the Reg JUC and Reg LOVE on separate arms? Especially since the Reg JUC is such a statement piece, wearing it with the Reg LOVE may look too chunky with my petite frame. Though it does seem like building a stack on only one arm seems to be the preferred way to go...


----------



## Dode99

Hi @*garysimcox*, 
I took the bracelet back to the boutique and the SA gave it to the jeweler who said that the diamonds are sticking out a little a bit causing the scratches and the red marks on my wrist. It's defiantly a beautiful bracelet. I want to mix and match it with my other Cartier pieces. My thin JUC ring isn't the comfiest to wear as well, but I got used to it, so I think I will get used to this bracelet.


----------



## mc2016

I would definitely get it with diamonds— it’s so gorgeous and special, and it really brings out the diamonds on your Love.

I agree you could do either size! I think it depends on the look you’re going for— as a piece on its own I definitely prefer the full size, but for a stack it does sort of overshadow the love, whereas I think the smaller one complements but doesn’t overshadow, so keep that in mind. I am having pretty much the same exact dilemma right now, except I have the classic YG love without diamonds. 



alsyx said:


> Yes it's me in the pictures, I've been to Cartier twice on different days to try out the bracelets  You're right I'm petite around 5" only.
> 
> My SA says I can pull off both sizes (as it just depends on what style I'm going for on the day...) so I can't make up my mind as I wear both skirts/dresses and pants often...
> 
> Would you recommend the Reg with or without diamond?
> 
> Thanks x


----------



## Greentea

alsyx said:


> Thanks for all your replies and suggestions!  Will probably get the Reg JUC with diamonds!
> 
> Apologies if it's been asked before - what do you think of wearing the Reg JUC and Reg LOVE on separate arms? Especially since the Reg JUC is such a statement piece, wearing it with the Reg LOVE may look too chunky with my petite frame. Though it does seem like building a stack on only one arm seems to be the preferred way to go...


I do it all the time or layer the JUC on my left wrist with a small Tank watch


----------



## Vivian27

I have the Love ❤️ in size 15.  I tried the JUC in 15 & it’s toooo big.  Asked my SA if I can special order size 14, he said that’s not an option. Has anyone heard of the size 14 becoming available?


----------



## Himeko057

Vivian27 said:


> I have the Love ❤ in size 15.  I tried the JUC in 15 & it’s toooo big.  Asked my SA if I can special order size 14, he said that’s not an option. Has anyone heard of the size 14 becoming available?



I would wait.Cartier recently made the small JUC in size 14 so I’m sure they will eventually make the regular JUC in 14 too.


----------



## ShopTil_iDrop

Vivian27 said:


> I have the Love ❤ in size 15.  I tried the JUC in 15 & it’s toooo big.  Asked my SA if I can special order size 14, he said that’s not an option. Has anyone heard of the size 14 becoming available?



I called customer service earlier today and they said that size 14 for the regular sized JUC is not available in the near future. However she did offer an option to custom order for me. I specifically inquired on the yellow gold JUC with diamonds and the customer service rep said that it can be custom made to order in size 11cm-13.25cm. Custom order fee of $5,130.


----------



## ChanelCartier

ShopTil_iDrop said:


> I called customer service earlier today and they said that size 14 for the regular sized JUC is not available in the near future. However she did offer an option to custom order for me. I specifically inquired on the yellow gold JUC with diamonds and the customer service rep said that it can be custom made to order in size 11cm-13.25cm. Custom order fee of $5,130.


Custom order fee is ridiculous.


----------



## Beautifulsheer

Hi everyone!
Need your advice. I’ve recently bought a thin JUC, cause I was sure that the regular one would be too masculine for my arm.
But now after using it for a while I think that it was a mistake. The thin one is very nice and feminine, but I can’t stop thinking of the regular one. Now it’s too late for changing it, but my SA told me that it would be pretty nice to stack them both- thin and thick.

Does smdy wears them both together? Or you think it’s too much?
I don’t know, maybe I should take the ecrou one for stacking with my thin JUC, but I’m so in love with the regular JUC.


----------



## Yodabest

Beautifulsheer said:


> Hi everyone!
> Need your advice. I’ve recently bought a thin JUC, cause I was sure that the regular one would be too masculine for my arm.
> But now after using it for a while I think that it was a mistake. The thin one is very nice and feminine, but I can’t stop thinking of the regular one. Now it’s too late for changing it, but my SA told me that it would be pretty nice to stack them both- thin and thick.
> 
> Does smdy wears them both together? Or you think it’s too much?
> I don’t know, maybe I should take the ecrou one for stacking with my thin JUC, but I’m so in love with the regular JUC.



I’m not sure how they’d stack side by side (haven’t tried, though I have a regular size JUC). I feel like because of the shape it may it may lay better with a bracelet in between.

I don’t think you should give up on owning the classic size if you really love it! The ecrou is still an $$$ piece if it’s not the one you really want.


----------



## babyloove

Beautifulsheer said:


> Hi everyone!
> Need your advice. I’ve recently bought a thin JUC, cause I was sure that the regular one would be too masculine for my arm.
> But now after using it for a while I think that it was a mistake. The thin one is very nice and feminine, but I can’t stop thinking of the regular one. Now it’s too late for changing it, but my SA told me that it would be pretty nice to stack them both- thin and thick.
> 
> Does smdy wears them both together? Or you think it’s too much?
> I don’t know, maybe I should take the ecrou one for stacking with my thin JUC, but I’m so in love with the regular JUC.



You should get the regular JUC if you want it. I'm not sure they would stack well, maybe you can sell the small one to fund the classic ? Or wear it on your other arm ?


----------



## Tote Ali

alsyx said:


> Thanks for all your replies and suggestions!  Will probably get the Reg JUC with diamonds!
> 
> Apologies if it's been asked before - what do you think of wearing the Reg JUC and Reg LOVE on separate arms? Especially since the Reg JUC is such a statement piece, wearing it with the Reg LOVE may look too chunky with my petite frame. Though it does seem like building a stack on only one arm seems to be the preferred way to go...


I wear my plain YG regular JUC and Love on separate arms very often (especially when active). I really like seeing the designs separately, especially the JUC which I find almost feminine with all the curves etc on its own, a real statement! I find the Love more masculine on its own with the harder lines and thickness but also love the look on its own. Both standout pieces! Also stack sometimes.


----------



## Beautifulsheer

PC1984 said:


> I’m not sure how they’d stack side by side (haven’t tried, though I have a regular size JUC). I feel like because of the shape it may it may lay better with a bracelet in between.
> 
> I don’t think you should give up on owning the classic size if you really love it! The ecrou is still an $$$ piece if it’s not the one you really want.


Thank you so much! I also think that I should buy smth I really love. I like the ecrou design, but I’m in looove with regular JUC.


----------



## Beautifulsheer

babyloove said:


> You should get the regular JUC if you want it. I'm not sure they would stack well, maybe you can sell the small one to fund the classic ? Or wear it on your other arm ?


Thank you for your suggestions! Yeah, I also doubt that they will stack nice together on one arm, never seen that and hardly can imagine on myself. One thing that I really think about is to wear them on different days, because my job doesn’t allow me to wear any bracelet 24/7, so I can just change the size from day to day.


----------



## lana9993

ShopTil_iDrop said:


> I called customer service earlier today and they said that size 14 for the regular sized JUC is not available in the near future. However she did offer an option to custom order for me. I specifically inquired on the yellow gold JUC with diamonds and the customer service rep said that it can be custom made to order in size 11cm-13.25cm. Custom order fee of $5,130.



13.25cm? do they do half sizes? so can they do size 14 exactly or not? because otherwise, I doubt it would perfectly stack with a size 15 love.


----------



## ShopTil_iDrop

lana9993 said:


> 13.25cm? do they do half sizes? so can they do size 14 exactly or not? because otherwise, I doubt it would perfectly stack with a size 15 love.



She said they cannot do the size 14cm exactly. I found it strange as well that custom sizing goes up to only 13.25 cm.. when I get closer to the day that I order mine I will update you guys on the specifics! The struggles of tiny wrists continues *sigh*


----------



## diamondsfrost

ShopTil_iDrop said:


> She said they cannot do the size 14cm exactly. I found it strange as well that custom sizing goes up to only 13.25 cm.. when I get closer to the day that I order mine I will update you guys on the specifics! The struggles of tiny wrists continues *sigh*


Is that custom order fee ON TOP of the Retail pricing?


----------



## lana9993

ShopTil_iDrop said:


> She said they cannot do the size 14cm exactly. I found it strange as well that custom sizing goes up to only 13.25 cm.. when I get closer to the day that I order mine I will update you guys on the specifics! The struggles of tiny wrists continues *sigh*



Hmmmm.. I found this one https://www.tradesy.com/i/cartier-yellow-gold-juste-un-clou-18k-nail-size-14-bracelet/21324522/
that looks like a size 14 JUC. My wrist is 13.5 as well and at my boutique, the guy did not mention that 13.25 thing to me at all when I asked about custom sizing.


----------



## gcwl

I’m looking for a size 14 JUC in YG with diamonds too. I just bought it in size 15 and am scared it’s a little too big. Can’t justify the custom order fee though. It’s less gold with a smaller bracelet so you’d think they’d want to make these smaller sizes ‍


----------



## ShopTil_iDrop

gcwl said:


> I’m looking for a size 14 JUC in YG with diamonds too. I just bought it in size 15 and am scared it’s a little too big. Can’t justify the custom order fee though. It’s less gold with a smaller bracelet so you’d think they’d want to make these smaller sizes ‍



let us know how it fits when you get it! Are you stacking it with a size 15 love? If so, pics please!


----------



## lana9993

gcwl said:


> I’m looking for a size 14 JUC in YG with diamonds too. I just bought it in size 15 and am scared it’s a little too big. Can’t justify the custom order fee though. It’s less gold with a smaller bracelet so you’d think they’d want to make these smaller sizes ‍


Let us know how it goes! It doesn't make sense to be honest. Why make a cartier love in size 15 only when you know that those who will buy it cannot stack it with a JUC because their size is not available? There's a missing size..

I called the SA a few days ago and she told me there is no hope of getting a custom size and she tried convincing me to go for the 15. I already know that it will be too big for me based on the measurements and because I already have a love in the 15. The only way is to get a 16 to stack with a 15 but then you don't get a good fit which I don't feel so good about.


----------



## Stefeesha

Hello,

Just wondering if any of you have the small JUC and if you have noticed if the tip is parallel to the rest of the bracelet or at an angle.  There is no store near me so I have had to order via customer service and can not examine the bracelet prior to purchasing.

The last two I received were parallel (although the first was the wrong size and the second had 4 dings in it....)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## lana9993

Stefeesha said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wondering if any of you have the small JUC and if you have noticed if the tip is parallel to the rest of the bracelet or at an angle.  There is no store near me so I have had to order via customer service and can not examine the bracelet prior to purchasing.
> 
> The last two I received were parallel (although the first was the wrong size and the second had 4 dings in it....)
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> View attachment 5068706
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068718


Hmm.. this does not look quite right. I personally would not keep it.


----------



## americanroyal89

Agreed. My small juc is parallel.


----------



## ChanelCartier

Stefeesha said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wondering if any of you have the small JUC and if you have noticed if the tip is parallel to the rest of the bracelet or at an angle.  There is no store near me so I have had to order via customer service and can not examine the bracelet prior to purchasing.
> 
> The last two I received were parallel (although the first was the wrong size and the second had 4 dings in it....)
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> View attachment 5068706
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068718


It doesn't look right.


----------



## Beautifulsheer

My small is also parallel, but I’ve seen a lot of photos with an angle like yours. If it bothers you I think you should change it.


----------



## Stefeesha

lana9993 said:


> Hmm.. this does not look quite right. I personally would not keep it.





americanroyal89 said:


> Agreed. My small juc is parallel.





ChanelCartier said:


> It doesn't look right.





Beautifulsheer said:


> My small is also parallel, but I’ve seen a lot of photos with an angle like yours. If it bothers you I think you should change it.



Thank you!


----------



## emo4488

Stefeesha said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wondering if any of you have the small JUC and if you have noticed if the tip is parallel to the rest of the bracelet or at an angle.  There is no store near me so I have had to order via customer service and can not examine the bracelet prior to purchasing.
> 
> The last two I received were parallel (although the first was the wrong size and the second had 4 dings in it....)
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Someone had a similar problem with a new small JUC here: 





						New JUC diamonds slim/small, pics and experiences!
					

I tried both and the reg Juc was very pretty but the nail head so big on my wrists, it stood up almost a centimeter iirc.  I preordered the sm Juc with diamonds and for me, it‘s perfect and still looks like day 1. It also made a big difference for me that it had diamonds.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## julierrrrrr

Thinking of getting my first Cartier purchase...a small JUC or small love bracelet...or regular size love ring. What are the pro's and con's????


----------



## CoCoBelle

Beautifulsheer said:


> Hi everyone!
> Need your advice. I’ve recently bought a thin JUC, cause I was sure that the regular one would be too masculine for my arm.
> But now after using it for a while I think that it was a mistake. The thin one is very nice and feminine, but I can’t stop thinking of the regular one. Now it’s too late for changing it, but my SA told me that it would be pretty nice to stack them both- thin and thick.
> 
> Does smdy wears them both together? Or you think it’s too much?
> I don’t know, maybe I should take the ecrou one for stacking with my thin JUC, but I’m so in love with the regular JUC.


I did the exact same thing and went back for the reg size JUC, that’s what my heart wanted! They look great stacked together and I’ve seen a few pics here of both being stacked.


----------



## Beautifulsheer

CoCoBelle said:


> I did the exact same thing and went back for the reg size JUC, that’s what my heart wanted! They look great stacked together and I’ve seen a few pics here of both being stacked.


Thank you so much for this message! This still gets all of my mind, can’t stop thinking of the regular one. I’m waiting for summer trip to Italy, where I wish to combine travelling and buying the JUC to get some extra pleasure lol


----------



## Beautifulsheer

CoCoBelle said:


> I did the exact same thing and went back for the reg size JUC, that’s what my heart wanted! They look great stacked together and I’ve seen a few pics here of both being stacked.


I’ve seen your recent photo of them both stacked with love bracelets, omg they look so gorgeous together! No doubt now I need them both!


----------



## CoCoBelle

Beautifulsheer said:


> I’ve seen your recent photo of them both stacked with love bracelets, omg they look so gorgeous together! No doubt now I need them both!


Lol yes you do!


----------



## CoCoBelle

Beautifulsheer said:


> Thank you so much for this message! This still gets all of my mind, can’t stop thinking of the regular one. I’m waiting for summer trip to Italy, where I wish to combine travelling and buying the JUC to get some extra pleasure lol


I can definitely relate! I wore the sm for an entire year and still couldn’t get the reg size off my mind. My SA warned me that it would happen, she was so right! Go for it!


----------



## candyfloz

I’ve just brought the small JUC and was wondering if I can wear it 24/7 and never take it off?
I’m scared as it’s hollow I will end up denting the bracelet if I wear it long term on my dominant hand and at the same time I feel like I’m going to break the bending mechanism if I keep taking it on and off daily! Anyone had the bracelet for a while please let me know!


----------



## Changeitup

For the past 6 months I have worn the small YG JUC with diamonds 24/7 on my non dominant wrist. I find it very comfortable and have had no issues with it but I do pay attention when putting on and taking off long sleeved tops and any clothing with an open weave. I am not aware of actual owner complaints that it dents or scratches easily. In my experience, scratches are more noticeable on jewelry with a greater surface area, like the Love for example. As with any jewelry worn on the dominant hand/wrist, 24/7 wear could mean a few more bumps and therefore potential dings or scratches, but life is short and jewelry is meant to be enjoyed. The main caution when wearing a small JUC is to avoid getting it caught on clothing and pulling it out of shape.


----------



## americanroyal89

candyfloz said:


> I’ve just brought the small JUC and was wondering if I can wear it 24/7 and never take it off?
> I’m scared as it’s hollow I will end up denting the bracelet if I wear it long term on my dominant hand and at the same time I feel like I’m going to break the bending mechanism if I keep taking it on and off daily! Anyone had the bracelet for a while please let me know!


I’ve worn my small juc 24/7 for over a year. And my sister in law has done the same for even longer. No worries at all.


----------



## Changeitup

After 6 months of 24/7 wear she still looks perfect and great size for stacking.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

We need more small JUC appreciation I feel!! I’m loving the testimonies


----------



## south-of-france

Could this old Juc be fully restored at Cartier? Would it be expensive? Is the old closing mechanism okay? Or should I just look at new Jucs? Thank you


----------



## Bagaddictmel

I'm looking for any photos or suggestions for stacking a regular JUC bracelet with a thin version LOVE bracelet.  Thank you in Advance!!


----------



## lumkeikei

Bagaddictmel said:


> I'm looking for any photos or suggestions for stacking a regular JUC bracelet with a thin version LOVE bracelet.  Thank you in Advance!!


 I think there is a thread about this combination.


----------



## Bagaddictmel

lumkeikei said:


> I think there is a thread about this combination.


Thank you!


----------



## lumkeikei

here is the thread 





						Thin love with regular juc
					

Does anyone stack a thin love with the classic (not thin) juc? How to you like it? Do you wish you had a classic love too? I have a thin love and would like to add the juc just not sure how it would look proportion wise. Pls post pics if you can




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Bagaddictmel

lumkeikei said:


> here is the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thin love with regular juc
> 
> 
> Does anyone stack a thin love with the classic (not thin) juc? How to you like it? Do you wish you had a classic love too? I have a thin love and would like to add the juc just not sure how it would look proportion wise. Pls post pics if you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


This is exact what I’m looking for.  You are the best!  Thank you lumkeikei!


----------



## lumkeikei

Bagaddictmel said:


> This is exact what I’m looking for.  You are the best!  Thank you lumkeikei!



You’re welcome! I was also considering this combination but I don’t think it looks very proportionate so I am now considering the normal sized love.


----------



## Bagaddictmel

lumkeikei said:


> You’re welcome! I was also considering this combination but I don’t think it looks very proportionate so I considering the normal sized love now


I see!  I have the regular 4 diamonds love, I think they are too much when stacking together.  I wanted one dominant in the stack.
I read the thread, not many people liked that combination (with thin love), but I saw a couple photos that are really nice when I was searching online.  I can send them to you if you would like to see.


----------



## lumkeikei

Bagaddictmel said:


> I see!  I have the regular 4 diamonds love, I think they are too much when stacking together.  I wanted one dominant in the stack.
> I read the thread, not many people liked that combination (with thin love), but I saw a couple photos that are really nice when I was searching online.  I can send them to you if you would like to see.



can I see a photo of your regular JUC stacked with your regular love?


----------



## Bagaddictmel

lumkeikei said:


> can I see a photo of your regular JUC stacked with your regular love?


----------



## Beautifulsheer

Yesterday I went to the boutique for the ring and tried on a regular JUC with my small JUC on one arm. Omg, how beautiful they look stacked together! Can’t wait for my trip to Europe to buy one.


----------



## south-of-france

Can you verify directly in the boutique whether you have clicking Juc or a silent Juc on? Is it audible or do I need to do press/something? I want a worry-free bracelet! TIA


----------



## julierrrrrr

south-of-france said:


> Could this old Juc be fully restored at Cartier? Would it be expensive? Is the old closing mechanism okay? Or should I just look at new Jucs? Thank you


Take it to a trusted jeweler and get it fixed


----------



## south-of-france

julierrrrrr said:


> Take it to a trusted jeweler and get it fixed


Thanks, I decided to pass.


----------



## Allthebagsmine

bagdivaqueenb said:


> Today’s stack on a sunny morning ☀


Does the Hermès bracelet stay gold or turn after time?


----------



## lblb

Does anyone notice the gold on the small nail looks lighter than the love small bracelet ? Is it just me ?


----------



## fashionpundit

Hi all,

 I purchased my JUC in February as a gift to self after such a tumultuous 2020, and I absolutely adore it!

Today, the unthinkable happened. I was rushing to my doctors appointment, and as i was entering the office, I swung my arm up, hitting the nail head on the door, which has now has left the ugliest dent on top of it. When i looked down and noticed the dent, I literally wanted to drink a gallon of bleach.

Has anyone  ever experienced this before?  If so, what should I do? Help!


----------



## Familyfirst

fashionpundit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I purchased my JUC in February as a gift to self after such a tumultuous 2020, and I absolutely adore it!
> 
> Today, the unthinkable happened. I was rushing to my doctors appointment, and as i was entering the office, I swung my arm up, hitting the nail head on the door, which has now has left the ugliest dent on top of it. When i looked down and noticed the dent, I literally wanted to drink a gallon of bleach.
> 
> Has anyone  ever experienced this before?  If so, what should I do? Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114194



I have had a similar experience with my JUC so I know how you are feeling right now! I had only just got it a couple months before so I was really upset when it happened and it looked really bad at 1st but as time goes on, the dent kind of mellows and blends in if that makes sense..? When I look at it now it still annoys me that it happened but I still love my JUC. Here is is mine


----------



## catmdl

My new JUC white gold with diamonds! I’ve been saving up for this bracelet for about 4-5 years now. Has always been my holy grail piece and I am so in love with it I can’t stop staring. Plan to wear this everyday for the next 10, 20, 50 years! For those curious mine is a size 15 and my wrist is 14cm and fits perfectly.


----------



## south-of-france

So beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## fashionpundit

catmdl said:


> My new JUC white gold with diamonds! I’ve been saving up for this bracelet for about 4-5 years now. Has always been my holy grail piece and I am so in love with it I can’t stop staring. Plan to wear this everyday for the next 10, 20, 50 years! For those curious mine is a size 15 and my wrist is 14cm and fits perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 5115626


Shes Absolutely stunning…Congratulations and welcome to the JUC family!


----------



## Dode99

@*catmdl*
Congratulation! it's a stunning bracelet. Defiantly worth the wait! I got the same bracelet two months ago and I wear it non stop.


----------



## Stella0925

mousdioufe said:


> here my new bracelet from Cartier, i really love it, its quite unique, i ordered i in pink gold to match my incoming Cartier Calibre 2 tone rose gold. i have been mixing and matching with everything and anything, here some pictures. hope you enjoy as much as i did



Omg love the watch in the first pic!


----------



## EpiFanatic

catmdl said:


> My new JUC white gold with diamonds! I’ve been saving up for this bracelet for about 4-5 years now. Has always been my holy grail piece and I am so in love with it I can’t stop staring. Plan to wear this everyday for the next 10, 20, 50 years! For those curious mine is a size 15 and my wrist is 14cm and fits perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 5115626


Looks absolutely beautiful on you.


----------



## EpiFanatic

fashionpundit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I purchased my JUC in February as a gift to self after such a tumultuous 2020, and I absolutely adore it!
> 
> Today, the unthinkable happened. I was rushing to my doctors appointment, and as i was entering the office, I swung my arm up, hitting the nail head on the door, which has now has left the ugliest dent on top of it. When i looked down and noticed the dent, I literally wanted to drink a gallon of bleach.
> 
> Has anyone  ever experienced this before?  If so, what should I do? Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114194


I'm so sorry.  Definitely talk to you SA about it.  See if anything can be done.  Maybe the nail head can be replaced, or at least they can polish it so the color difference isn't as obvious.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Lillianlm

I had an appointment today at Cartier at Tysons Galleria, to see if I could find a bracelet to stack with my Hermès CDC bangle. I was very underwhelmed with the small love. I tried a classic love on (with and  without diamonds) but my heart didn’t sing — it felt somewhat incomplete. The SA then brought out two JUCs (YG with and without diamonds) and the second I put the diamond one on, I fell in love! I’ve been reading many posting for months on PF and I never gave much thought to the JUC, but it looked so much more substantial IRL than in photos. I’m very pleased!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Lillianlm said:


> I had an appointment today at Cartier at Tysons Galleria, to see if I could find a bracelet to stack with my Hermès CDC bangle. I was very underwhelmed with the small love. I tried a classic love on (with and  without diamonds) but my heart didn’t sing — it felt somewhat incomplete. The SA then brought out two JUCs (YG with and without diamonds) and the second I put the diamond one on, I fell in love! I’ve been reading many posting for months on PF and I never gave much thought to the JUC, but it looked so much more substantial IRL than in photos. I’m very pleased!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117553


Congratulations!  It is just beautiful on you and strikes such a nice contrast with your CDC.  The diamonds work.


----------



## Lillianlm

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations!  It is just beautiful on you and strikes such a nice contrast with your CDC.  The diamonds work.


 
Thank you, EpiFanatic. It’s certainly a different stack!


----------



## Rose_bubbles

lblb said:


> Does anyone notice the gold on the small nail looks lighter than the love small bracelet ? Is it just me ?


It's because Small JUC is hollow gold. Small Love Bracelet is solid gold.


----------



## thundercloud

The upcoming price increase made me do it.  I was thinking about getting the JUC later this year, but I went ahead and ordered it online now. I wear a classic RG love on my right arm 24/7. I'll wear this RG JUC with my RG sweet on my left. I tried stacking it with my love, but I prefer it with the sweet, so things are more balanced.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Lillianlm said:


> I had an appointment today at Cartier at Tysons Galleria, to see if I could find a bracelet to stack with my Hermès CDC bangle. I was very underwhelmed with the small love. I tried a classic love on (with and  without diamonds) but my heart didn’t sing — it felt somewhat incomplete. The SA then brought out two JUCs (YG with and without diamonds) and the second I put the diamond one on, I fell in love! I’ve been reading many posting for months on PF and I never gave much thought to the JUC, but it looked so much more substantial IRL than in photos. I’m very pleased!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117553


Love your CDC, it's so cool together with your clou


----------



## Lillianlm

Cartier Forever said:


> Love your CDC, it's so cool together with your clou



Thank you!


----------



## Luckyu2

Hi, I’m choosing between RG and YG. I prefer how the RG one looks under Cartier store lighting (more subtle and feminine) but when I try on my friend’s RG JUC under normal lighting it felt a little too pink/coppery than I like. It does not appear the same as the picture. I wish I could try on the YG without strong lighting to compare. Any suggestions here?


----------



## 7777777

Luckyu2 said:


> View attachment 5120641
> 
> Hi, I’m choosing between RG and YG. I prefer how the RG one looks under Cartier store lighting (more subtle and feminine) but when I try on my friend’s RG JUC under normal lighting it felt a little too pink/coppery than I like. It does not appear the same as the picture. I wish I could try on the YG without strong lighting to compare. Any suggestions here?


I prefer YG on you.


----------



## lilpikachu

Luckyu2 said:


> Hi, I’m choosing between RG and YG. I prefer how the RG one looks under Cartier store lighting (more subtle and feminine) but when I try on my friend’s RG JUC under normal lighting it felt a little too pink/coppery than I like. It does not appear the same as the picture. I wish I could try on the YG without strong lighting to compare. Any suggestions here?


I think they both look nice on you but given you will be wearing your piece under normal lighting in real life, if you don’t love the pink/coppery hue, you should get the YG version.


----------



## south-of-france

Also the diamonds seem to pop more in YG


----------



## Cartier Forever

7777777 said:


> I prefer YG on you.


second this


----------



## Luckyu2

Thanks for all your advices


----------



## iiteenuhii

thundercloud said:


> The upcoming price increase made me do it.  I was thinking about getting the JUC later this year, but I went ahead and ordered it online now. I wear a classic RG love on my right arm 24/7. I'll wear this RG JUC with my RG sweet on my left. I tried stacking it with my love, but I prefer it with the sweet, so things are more balanced.
> View attachment 5117840
> 
> View attachment 5117841


When is the upcoming price increase


----------



## thundercloud

iiteenuhii said:


> When is the upcoming price increase


There's a whole thread dedicated to Cartier price increases: Cartier Price Increase Thread

In the US, 6/30 and 7/15 have both been mentioned, so I'd buy in advance of 6/30 to be safe.


----------



## south-of-france

New YG Juc w/diamonds


----------



## thundercloud

south-of-france said:


> New YG Juc w/diamonds


Beautiful!! Congratulations!


----------



## Maevng

Hey all, I was wondering if your JUC bracelet have these marks/circles that look like indentations. They’re close to the hinge and it looks like the markings are from a “pin” that holds the two pieces together. You can barely see at a certain light angle. I’m ocd and was wondering if this is normal?


----------



## Maevng

Maevng said:


> Hey all, I was wondering if your JUC bracelet have these marks/circles that look like indentations. They’re close to the hinge and it looks like the markings are from a “pin” that holds the two pieces together. You can barely see at a certain light angle. I’m ocd and was wondering if this is normal?



i just picked up the white gold diamond this week before the price jump and I love it. Just wanted to know if all of you with JUC bracelets have the same “marks/circles“ indentation near the hinge.


----------



## sparklywacky

I was wondering if a small white gold JUC bracelets will ever be available?


----------



## Luckyu2

Hooyah, got the yellow gold JUC w/ diamonds before the price increase! Enjoying layering it with my VCA Frivole bracelet. Thanks again for those giving me advice


----------



## XCCX

south-of-france said:


> New YG Juc w/diamonds


Everytime I see your photos I drool over the rainbow loves!


----------



## XCCX

Luckyu2 said:


> Hooyah, got the yellow gold JUC w/ diamonds before the price increase! Enjoying layering it with my VCA Frivole bracelet. Thanks again for those giving me advice
> View attachment 5126250


So beautiful!


----------



## Cygne18

After five+ years of waiting, I finally picked up this rose gold JUC beauty pre-price bump.


----------



## lilpikachu

Maevng said:


> i just picked up the white gold diamond this week before the price jump and I love it. Just wanted to know if all of you with JUC bracelets have the same “marks/circles“ indentation near the hinge.



Congrats on your new piece! It’s gorgeous!

I have a YG JUC and mine doesn’t have those markings but my JUC is from 2014 so things might have changed in the last couple of years.  Hopefully another member can chime in?


----------



## Luckyu2

Maevng said:


> Hey all, I was wondering if your JUC bracelet have these marks/circles that look like indentations. They’re close to the hinge and it looks like the markings are from a “pin” that holds the two pieces together. You can barely see at a certain light angle. I’m ocd and was wondering if this is normal?


My YG one just purchased does not have the marking. I would bring it back to the store and have it checked.


----------



## XCCX

Cygne18 said:


> After five+ years of waiting, I finally picked up this rose gold JUC beauty pre-price bump.
> 
> View attachment 5126497


Congratulations!!!


----------



## sparklywacky

sparklywacky said:


> I was wondering if a small white gold JUC bracelets will ever be available?


Bumping this question…


----------



## Roms5

Luckyu2 said:


> Hooyah, got the yellow gold JUC w/ diamonds before the price increase! Enjoying layering it with my VCA Frivole bracelet. Thanks again for those giving me advice
> View attachment 5126250


What size did u take ??


----------



## Pinkie*

south-of-france said:


> New YG Juc w/diamonds


Beautiful


----------



## Cococovered

My latest addition to celebrate my recent promotion ☺️.


----------



## Roms5

Congratulations.... looks beautiful.. May I know what size did you get ??


----------



## Roms5

Cococovered said:


> My latest addition to celebrate my recent promotion ☺.


Congratulations.... looks beautiful.. May I know what size did you get ??


----------



## Roms5

I recently got one in size 15 ..the first 4 pics of size 15 .. ( that’s how low it goes) it moves little bit .. I have a love in size 16 .. but confused if I should go and get size 16 in juc ( the last 3 pics is of size 16 juc )


----------



## Purrsey

Roms5 said:


> I recently got one in size 15 ..the first 4 pics of size 15 .. ( that’s how low it goes) it moves little bit .. I have a love in size 16 .. but confused if I should go and get size 16 in juc ( the last 3 pics is of size 16 juc )



Imo I like how 15 sits on you. I like my bracelet snug but it's really to your comfort.


----------



## Roms5

Thanks for the reply.. even I like the look of 15.. the 16 pops little from side.. and kind of rotate when comes up on my arm.. and moves like bangle .. and 15 is ok .. but sometimes when it’s hot .. it moves but less compared to regular time.. but just wondering does gaining weight affects your wrist .. because 15 is like close to the hand.. can you post some pics of yours how low 15 goes in your hand ??


----------



## Cococovered

Roms5 said:


> Congratulations.... looks beautiful.. May I know what size did you get ??


Thank you! I got size 16, my loves are 17.


----------



## Cococovered

Really loving it ❤️


----------



## corinneJ

ana_x said:


> No way to edit/delete the post, but this is no longer relevant - I went for it



How are you liking it?
I also have a 13.5 cm wrist.


----------



## Roms5

Luckyu2 said:


> Hooyah, got the yellow gold JUC w/ diamonds before the price increase! Enjoying layering it with my VCA Frivole bracelet. Thanks again for those giving me advice
> View attachment 5126250


Looks beautiful.. what size did you get ??


----------



## Love_je

emjetz said:


> View attachment 3581915
> 
> Yay !! Finally join the club..gonna stack with my love bangle soon..! Both in YG!


Great choice ! My husband gave me no budget to purchase JUC bracelet reg diamonds or no diamonds but I went for no diamonds because its more comfortable.. and just perfect for everyday! (For work not too flashy, for outing can dress up or down and at home for sleep) The extra cash and budget was pumped in for huge diamond tennis bracelet and its a winner when stacked together... its more worth it.. so happy for u and welcome to the cartier club...


----------



## Love_je

I love how Sofia Vergara wears it in the 2014 Chef movie.....


----------



## Love_je

sakuramickey said:


> Dear clou bracelet owners, do you wear it 24-7 even when stacking? Or do you take off everyday?
> 
> I just got mine, still in cloud 9. I'm taking off, and only using it when going out. I'm like the fact that it's easy to take off and on though at first when I tried it was a bit hard. But again don't want to hurt the bracelet. i know I'm over reacting now, I'm sure I will be ok after a little longer.
> 
> Anyway just wanted to hear do you wear it all the time? Or on and off?
> 
> Thanks you


I stack 2 loves 1 tennis bracelet and 1 juc... never take it off... to sleep and to shower..


----------



## VintageyGirl

Hi! I just got my first JUC and Love yesterday! Both in sm slim versions. JUC with diamonds in RG and Love in YG. My heart was with the slim JUC cos of the diamonds and it looks so delicate, but I know when worn, the regular JUC looks more statement. I really love the slim with diamonds tho. If I get the regular, I won’t get it in diamonds cos it would be too flashy. I also prefer the slim Love as it’s easier fo get on and off. But now I think two slims may look too erm, slim. Lol. I always wear a jade bangle.

Wondering if I should exchange for the regular JUC! It didn’t grab me so much in the store but it certainly looks very good when worn. Help appreciated! Attached are pix taken in the store.


----------



## vanillacherry

VintageyGirl said:


> Hi! I just got my first JUC and Love yesterday! Both in sm slim versions. JUC with diamonds in RG and Love in YG. My heart was with the slim JUC cos of the diamonds and it looks so delicate, but I know when worn, the regular JUC looks more statement. I really love the slim with diamonds tho. If I get the regular, I won’t get it in diamonds cos it would be too flashy. I also prefer the slim Love as it’s easier fo get on and off. But now I think two slims may look too erm, slim. Lol. I always wear a jade bangle.
> 
> Wondering if I should exchange for the regular JUC! It didn’t grab me so much in the store but it certainly looks very good when worn. Help appreciated! Attached are pix taken in the store.



I think the regular JUC will looks so good with your jade bangle. I would even say the regular JUC with diamonds will look stunning with the jade too.


----------



## 7777777

VintageyGirl said:


> Hi! I just got my first JUC and Love yesterday! Both in sm slim versions. JUC with diamonds in RG and Love in YG. My heart was with the slim JUC cos of the diamonds and it looks so delicate, but I know when worn, the regular JUC looks more statement. I really love the slim with diamonds tho. If I get the regular, I won’t get it in diamonds cos it would be too flashy. I also prefer the slim Love as it’s easier fo get on and off. But now I think two slims may look too erm, slim. Lol. I always wear a jade bangle.
> 
> Wondering if I should exchange for the regular JUC! It didn’t grab me so much in the store but it certainly looks very good when worn. Help appreciated! Attached are pix taken in the store.


I think regular ones would be better. Your Jade bangle overpowers the thin one.


----------



## Purrsey

VintageyGirl said:


> Hi! I just got my first JUC and Love yesterday! Both in sm slim versions. JUC with diamonds in RG and Love in YG. My heart was with the slim JUC cos of the diamonds and it looks so delicate, but I know when worn, the regular JUC looks more statement. I really love the slim with diamonds tho. If I get the regular, I won’t get it in diamonds cos it would be too flashy. I also prefer the slim Love as it’s easier fo get on and off. But now I think two slims may look too erm, slim. Lol. I always wear a jade bangle.
> 
> Wondering if I should exchange for the regular JUC! It didn’t grab me so much in the store but it certainly looks very good when worn. Help appreciated! Attached are pix taken in the store.


I can't see the Juc slim as it is over casted by your jade  

I used to wear a jade bangle too (I think jade is sooo beautiful) but I couldn't stand it being loose as my hand is considered big against my small wrist. I would have loved to stack with a jade bangle too.


----------



## VintageyGirl

vanillacherry said:


> I think the regular JUC will looks so good with your jade bangle. I would even say the regular JUC with diamonds will look stunning with the jade too.





7777777 said:


> I think regular ones would be better. Your Jade bangle overpowers the thin one.





Purrsey said:


> I can't see the Juc slim as it is over casted by your jade
> 
> I used to wear a jade bangle too (I think jade is sooo beautiful) but I couldn't stand it being loose as my hand is considered big against my small wrist. I would have loved to stack with a jade bangle too.


Thank you sweeties! Seems the opinion is to get the regular haha. I do love the slim JUC with diamonds ~ it sings to my heart haha. Now wondering if I should add on the RG regular JUC plain or just exchange the slim JUC for Regular JUC with diamonds. 

1 slim JUC with diamonds + 1 regular JUC plain roughly equal 1 regular JUC with diamonds! Haha


----------



## Lillianlm

VintageyGirl said:


> Thank you sweeties! Seems the opinion is to get the regular haha. I do love the slim JUC with diamonds ~ it sings to my heart haha. Now wondering if I should add on the RG regular JUC plain or just exchange the slim JUC for Regular JUC with diamonds.
> 
> 1 slim JUC with diamonds + 1 regular JUC plain roughly equal 1 regular JUC with diamonds! Haha



I own the regular JUC with diamonds and I love it. I think that, had I bought the regular size without (especially after trying the diamond one on), I would have regretted the purchase. I think you should buy the regular with diamonds (if it makes your heart sing) and then, if you feel you want another addition to the stack, save up for another time.


----------



## 7777777

VintageyGirl said:


> Thank you sweeties! Seems the opinion is to get the regular haha. I do love the slim JUC with diamonds ~ it sings to my heart haha. Now wondering if I should add on the RG regular JUC plain or just exchange the slim JUC for Regular JUC with diamonds.
> 
> 1 slim JUC with diamonds + 1 regular JUC plain roughly equal 1 regular JUC with diamonds! Haha


Regular with diamonds!


----------



## Jihane.ayad

Gorgeous pieces and useful tips .Thank you !


----------



## sparklywacky

I wonder if Cartier will ever make a  slim/small JUC in white gold (plain, no diamonds)? The regular size makes me look super masculine 

My stack is all white gold but I really do want a small JUC. I’ve considered the yellow gold but I’m not sure about mixing metal colors yet…


----------



## lana9993

sparklywacky said:


> I wonder if Cartier will ever make a  slim/small JUC in white gold (plain, no diamonds)? The regular size makes me look super masculine
> 
> My stack is all white gold but I really do want a small JUC. I’ve considered the yellow gold but I’m not sure about mixing metal colors yet…


You may also consider the pave version. It looks more feminine!


----------



## VintageyGirl

sparklywacky said:


> I wonder if Cartier will ever make a  slim/small JUC in white gold (plain, no diamonds)? The regular size makes me look super masculine
> 
> My stack is all white gold but I really do want a small JUC. I’ve considered the yellow gold but I’m not sure about mixing metal colors yet…


I think mixing metals is cool! Gives more versatility to your outfit and other accessories! When I compared the slim with diamonds vs regular JUC just holding in my hand and looking at them, I was more drawn to the slim with diamonds as it just looks so pretty and delicate and feminine! But when worn, the regular definitely looks better. More statement. But I didn’t like looking at it so much as I agree with you it looks very erm tough like a nail. Lol. I’m going back to check out the regular with diamonds and may exchange my slim diamonds with that if I like the look


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Hello. I used to own a regular juc bracelet. Sold my regular juc fo fund for a regular juc with diamonds. I couldn’t be more happier. Here’s my stack. Happy weekend y’all


----------



## gemelli13

KensingtonUK said:


> Thoughts on how the thin looks on me.   Concerned since I’m bigger boned and where three bracelets already it might be too much.
> 
> Also the Sales associate said it was hollow and didn’t even know how to open it the correct way which is a bit concerning.
> 
> View attachment 4194764
> View attachment 4194765


I think this looks amazing on you!  I realize this post is old but I wonder if you ended up buying this? I have a small YG love and the narrow T. I’m pretty close to adding the small JUC. wondering how it’s wearing with your stack.


----------



## bsprout

For any of you wondering about mixing metals, here is how mine looks. YG Love (17) and WG JUC w diamonds (16). My husband convinced me to get the JUC in white gold (years ago). Sometimes I regret not getting the JUC in YG and was worried about how it would look with the gold Love.  But I still love both pieces.


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

I really want a Juste Un Clou. I plan to treat myself if I get any spare cash! Thanks for sharing yours x


----------



## Leo the Lion

Added the small JUC bracelet with diamonds. I did an unboxing video on Youtube about how I finally decided on this version. I love it!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Leo the Lion said:


> Added the small JUC bracelet with diamonds. I did an unboxing video on Youtube about how I finally decided on this version. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173017


I saw your video! Thanks for sharing the reasons for choosing the slim JUC over the regular. I have the slim JUC diamonds which I had been thinking whether to exchange for the regular JUC in diamonds. But in the end I think I’m gonna keep the slim JUC diamonds, due to your reasons mentioned - that it’s more comfortable for everyday wear and I do love the slim delicate design too  I think I will be getting a Clash to stack with it and my slim Love! Gonna check out the Clash today


----------



## Leo the Lion

VintageyGirl said:


> I saw your video! Thanks for sharing the reasons for choosing the slim JUC over the regular. I have the slim JUC diamonds which I had been thinking whether to exchange for the regular JUC in diamonds. But in the end I think I’m gonna keep the slim JUC diamonds, due to your reasons mentioned - that it’s more comfortable for everyday wear and I do love the slim delicate design too  I think I will be getting a Clash to stack with it and my slim Love! Gonna check out the Clash today


Congrats Sweetie!! We are twins YAY!! I'm loving the Clash and I think that is a fabulous stack! Update us about it!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Leo the Lion said:


> Congrats Sweetie!! We are twins YAY!! I'm loving the Clash and I think that is a fabulous stack! Update us about it!


Thanks, my slim JUC twin! Tried on the Clash today but to my surprise, I didn’t like it on me! It looks so good on everyone else that I thought I would definitely get it. But I actually preferred the Panthere stacked with my slim JUC and Love. Now have to decide which one - the one headed  (more wearable, modern, fresher) or two headed (more classic, statement, unique)!! Of cos price point also much different!


----------



## bsprout

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> I really want a Juste Un Clou. I plan to treat myself if I get any spare cash! Thanks for sharing yours x


You’re welcome and I hope you will get your JUC!


----------



## Leo the Lion

VintageyGirl said:


> Thanks, my slim JUC twin! Tried on the Clash today but to my surprise, I didn’t like it on me! It looks so good on everyone else that I thought I would definitely get it. But I actually preferred the Panthere stacked with my slim JUC and Love. Now have to decide which one - the one headed  (more wearable, modern, fresher) or two headed (more classic, statement, unique)!! Of cos price point also much different!


Gorgeous!! A tough decision for sure!! Slim JUC twinsies!! YAY!


----------



## Zazacoco

Elle_evita said:


> Just bought the new Juste un Clou! Here some pictures to see how the smaller size looks like next to a Rolex 31mm, a  Panthere watch and next to a  Small & Classic Love!
> 
> View attachment 4192520
> View attachment 4192521
> View attachment 4192522
> View attachment 4192523
> View attachment 4192524


Hi there! I absolutely loved that you shared this update with us, as I am considering the slim JUC to wear with my steel Panthere too! How has your slim JUC held up over the years? Do you think this a good forever piece and for a wedding gift to myself? I have very small wrists.


----------



## scheurin

VintageyGirl said:


> Thanks, my slim JUC twin! Tried on the Clash today but to my surprise, I didn’t like it on me! It looks so good on everyone else that I thought I would definitely get it. But I actually preferred the Panthere stacked with my slim JUC and Love. Now have to decide which one - the one headed  (more wearable, modern, fresher) or two headed (more classic, statement, unique)!! Of cos price point also much different!



Hmmmm, I'm not so positive to combine so many styles at once.


----------



## Zazacoco

Hi all, I am looking to purchase the slim JUC with or without diamonds in the next few weeks! I’ve got tiny wrists so the regular size is not up for consideration at the moment. May I know the overall wear and tear of your slim JUCs and how it has held up over the years?
Feel free to add how regularly yours is worn!


----------



## Rulho07

VintageyGirl said:


> Thanks, my slim JUC twin! Tried on the Clash today but to my surprise, I didn’t like it on me! It looks so good on everyone else that I thought I would definitely get it. But I actually preferred the Panthere stacked with my slim JUC and Love. Now have to decide which one - the one headed  (more wearable, modern, fresher) or two headed (more classic, statement, unique)!! Of cos price point also much different!


In my opinion, even when the two headed is more expensive, for the stacks purposes, the one head one looks better. It is beautiful!


----------



## Rulho07

scheurin said:


> Hmmmm, I'm not so positive to combine so many styles at once.


To each their own, but I prefer a JUC, LOVE, Clash, Ecrou Stack, for example, than a 3 or 4 loves together.


----------



## scheurin

Of course, I guess I'm just too old to have this young / girlish style of a little bit of everything.


----------



## scheurin

As for the topic: I *really* love my reg WG JUC w/diamonds alone on the left. Makes quite a bit of a statement.


----------



## LuckyMe14

scheurin said:


> Of course, I guess I'm just too old to have this young / girlish style of a little bit of everything.


This stack


----------



## scheurin

According to Cartier this is a technical issue so no hopes here as for yet 

... same for the sm new Panthère


----------



## VintageyGirl

Rulho07 said:


> In my opinion, even when the two headed is more expensive, for the stacks purposes, the one head one looks better. It is beautiful!


I agree!


----------



## VintageyGirl

scheurin said:


> Hmmmm, I'm not so positive to combine so many styles at once.


You all Love stack is beautiful! Guess it is down to personal style. I do prefer more variation in the stack


----------



## Yodabest

VintageyGirl said:


> You all Love stack is beautiful! Guess it is down to personal style. I do prefer more variation in the stack




I agree with you. I prefer variety as well. I have a classic and thin love. I considered a third love (classic size) but instead got the JUC with diamonds and it’s a beautiful combination. Sometimes I also wear my clash with it.


----------



## Fashforward

Beautifulsheer said:


> Yesterday I went to the boutique for the ring and tried on a regular JUC with my small JUC on one arm. Omg, how beautiful they look stacked together! Can’t wait for my trip to Europe to buy one.


Any pics? Thinking about this combo myself


----------



## Fashforward

sarachryan said:


> I couldn’t decide so went for two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885495


How do you like wearing both the slim and regular JUC’s together? I’m considering adding a small JUC to stack with my regular and worried that the regular one will somehow damage the thin one cause it’s much heavier. Looks beautiful btw!


----------



## 100700

just bought a pg juc diamonds bracelet at vegas


----------



## 100700

And here’s how the sm size pg diamonds juc stacked with love bracelets look~


----------



## Fashforward

JUC stacked with my new Clash medium bangle - and sneak peak at something special


----------



## Glitterbomb

ShopTil_iDrop said:


> I called customer service earlier today and they said that size 14 for the regular sized JUC is not available in the near future. However she did offer an option to custom order for me. I specifically inquired on the yellow gold JUC with diamonds and the customer service rep said that it can be custom made to order in size 11cm-13.25cm. Custom order fee of $5,130.



I'm so confused. 2 SAs told me the regular JUC cannot be special ordered in size 14. They said it is impossible because of the hinge. What is the truth? I desperately want a size 14 JUC. I would pay the custom order fee if it was possible.

eta: nvm, I see what you mean. So a custom order is possible for 11cm to 13.25 cm. But no 14cm. That is so weird. I wonder why...unfortunately I think a 13.25 would be too small for me, and wouldn't match up with my size 15 loves.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Added a white gold juc to my stack ❤️ Seriously I am really loving it, it’s rhodium plated which makes it a really bright white and shiny. Anyone looking into the juc I highly recommend!  Easy to stack easy to take on and off, switch around to style differently totally LOVELOVELOVE❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## jwlrylover333

Can someone show me a picture of 2 JUC stacked with the nail heads facing each other? I am trying to decide between getting that or getting the wrap around JUC. Thank you!


----------



## egp

Has anyone ever seen a JUC with the Cartier Script on the top of the nail head?  It is supposed to be an older piece and I understand that Cartier has moved their logo several times, but never saw this before so concerned about authenticity (even though she has the certificate and the box).


----------



## Rulho07

lvjunkyxo said:


> Added a white gold juc to my stack ❤ Seriously I am really loving it, it’s rhodium plated which makes it a really bright white and shiny. Anyone looking into the juc I highly recommend!  Easy to stack easy to take on and off, switch around to style differently totally LOVELOVELOVE❤❤❤❤❤


Rhodium plated without diamonds? I don’t think so. Only diamond pieces in white gold are rhodium plated.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Rulho07 said:


> Rhodium plated without diamonds? I don’t think so. Only diamond pieces in white gold are rhodium plated.



The white gold juc only comes rhodium plated which is why it is so "white". https://www.cartier.com/en-us/colle...racelets/b6048317-juste-un-clou-bracelet.html  See description on Cartier website. Also you can tell the difference in the picture I posted, my white gold love sm is not rhodium plated which makes it look more grey.


----------



## xilej

There are two versions of White Gold Juste un Clou without diamonds - one that is rhodium plated and the discontinued "non-plated" one (same grey colour as the White Gold LOVE bracelet without diamonds).


----------



## lvjunkyxo

xilej said:


> There are two versions of White Gold Juste un Clou without diamonds - one that is rhodium plated and the discontinued "non-plated" one (same grey colour as the White Gold LOVE bracelet without diamonds).


When was the non plated white gold juste un clou around/discontinued? I never heard and  I specifically asked my sales associate for years he said the white gold juste un clou only comes rhodium plated. Does anybody in this thread own one or can verify? Thank you


----------



## xilej

lvjunkyxo said:


> When was the non plated white gold juste un clou around/discontinued? I never heard and  I specifically asked my sales associate for years he said the white gold juste un clou only comes rhodium plated. Does anybody in this thread own one or can verify? Thank you



I saw it last in Hong Kong in 2015, and the SAs told me it was among the last pieces available in the country then. It may have a limited production run and perhaps released in certain markets only. I won't be surprised if some SAs are not aware of this, it might have not been a popular model (just like the Love bracelet in Platinum) when the much "brighter" rhodium-finish model is also available.

This "non-rhodium finish" white gold currently offered for the Ecrou de Cartier bracelet and Clash de Cartier ring.


----------



## sandra w

mousdioufe said:


> here my new bracelet from Cartier, i really love it, its quite unique, i ordered i in pink gold to match my incoming Cartier Calibre 2 tone rose gold. i have been mixing and matching with everything and anything, here some pictures. hope you enjoy as much as i did


great fotos           . looking awesome


----------



## sandra w

lvjunkyxo said:


> Added a white gold juc to my stack ❤ Seriously I am really loving it, it’s rhodium plated which makes it a really bright white and shiny. Anyone looking into the juc I highly recommend!  Easy to stack easy to take on and off, switch around to style differently totally LOVELOVELOVE❤❤❤❤❤


are you not afraid to scratch things ?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

sandra w said:


> are you not afraid to scratch things ?


What do you mean by scratch things? Like scratch my bracelets together because I am stacking them? Not at all they sit flush and they are made exceptionally well and meant to be stacked and last a lifetime. In my opinion what’s the point of buying jewelry if you can’t wear them because of a fear of scratching. Enjoy and wear in good health also, they’re on my wrist it’s comfortable and become a part of me. They are not flailing around to scratch other things it’s on my wrist flush and not over sized lol


----------



## sandra w

yes you are absolutly right....it looks great


----------



## FashionT123

Does anyone know if the diamond JUC can be worn in the shower? Thanks


----------



## VintageyGirl

FashionT123 said:


> Does anyone know if the diamond JUC can be worn in the shower? Thanks


I have the slim JUC with diamonds and have been wearing it 24/7 pretty much and yes it goes into the shower  Been 2 months or so. No problems


----------



## Lillianlm

FashionT123 said:


> Does anyone know if the diamond JUC can be worn in the shower? Thanks



I have a regular sized JUC with diamonds and I concur that it can be worn in the shower. I’ve rarely taken mine off in 4 months I’ve had it. Shower away!


----------



## nicole0612

FashionT123 said:


> Does anyone know if the diamond JUC can be worn in the shower? Thanks


No problem wearing it in the shower.


----------



## Lpchickster

bagdivaqueenb said:


> Today’s stack on a sunny morning ☀


Is this the small JUC? It looks really good!


----------



## Rulho07

Hello
What is your opinion about the new JUC size?
Personally I love it. But maybe it his too thick for most of the people.


----------



## jwlrylover333

Rulho07 said:


> Hello
> What is your opinion about the new JUC size?
> Personally I love it. But maybe it his too thick for most of the people.


I also love it ! I can’t wait to try it on !


----------



## periogirl28

I want to try it on for sure!


----------



## lumkeikei

Rulho07 said:


> Hello
> What is your opinion about the new JUC size?
> Personally I love it. But maybe it his too thick for most of the people.


What is the new size? Any pictures?


----------



## Purrsey

lumkeikei said:


> What is the new size? Any pictures?


----------



## jwlrylover333

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 5262836


no this is not the new size. there is a new size in between the regular and this large size. it is not on the website yet. i saw it on instagram posted by a beverly hills SA


----------



## Purrsey

jwlrylover333 said:


> no this is not the new size. there is a new size in between the regular and this large size. it is not on the website yet. i saw it on instagram posted by a beverly hills SA


My bad I never knew JUC had this thick one.
Now I'm also curious to see a photo pls!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Purrsey said:


> My bad I never knew JUC had this thick one.
> Now I'm also curious to see a photo pls!


From insta 
Size Sm, regular and medium


----------



## jwlrylover333

CrazyCool01 said:


> From insta
> Size Sm, regular and medium


yes this is the one im mentioning. its definitely a gorgeous statement piece in solid gold, which is what JUC should be in my opinion. im so excited to try it on


----------



## Purrsey

It does pop and kinda lives to its name, as in if it's a nail, it better be "big" and still looks nice as a bracelet if you know what i mean. 
wonder if it hits my local store already. Curious how it looks when worn too.


----------



## scheurin

Good move, the reg one is a bit too massive, the sm too flimsy. Looks like the mechanism resembles the reg. Won't buy one but there's definitely a market - if all that is not fake.


----------



## Babypooh777

scheurin said:


> Good move, the reg one is a bit too massive, the sm too flimsy. Looks like the mechanism resembles the reg. Won't buy one but there's definitely a market - if all that is not fake.



I think the new size is bigger than the regular one? Which is even more massive. Was hoping they make one between regular and sm


----------



## scheurin

Oh, you mean the other way round? But there is already a larger = thicker one available


----------



## emo4488

scheurin said:


> Oh, you mean the other way round? But there is already a larger = thicker one available


I’m confused  too!! There are already three sizes! Large, regular and small…!!!


----------



## Rulho07

emo4488 said:


> I’m confused  too!! There are already three sizes! Large, regular and small…!!!


The new size is between the large and the regular one.


----------



## scheurin

Rulho07 said:


> The new size is between the large and the regular one.



It's "tomorrow" now. Any official news? I'm irritated .... a bit too many sizes. Is the large one discontinued, then?


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

jwlrylover333 said:


> no this is not the new size. there is a new size in between the regular and this large size. it is not on the website yet. i saw it on instagram posted by a beverly hills SA


I saw the large one  on the Cartier website yesterday.  It is not a new size.  I have a vintage one in YG that I got that was produced many years ago.  (Maybe late 70’s?) it is a stand alone, statement piece, for sure.


----------



## jwlrylover333

scheurin said:


> It's "tomorrow" now. Any official news? I'm irritated .... a bit too many sizes. Is the large one discontinued, then?


Don’t be irritated. The large is not discontinued. This will be a medium model, bigger than the regular size but smaller than the large one.


----------



## jwlrylover333

Hermes24Fbg said:


> I saw the large one  on the Cartier website yesterday.  It is not a new size.  I have a vintage one in YG that I got that was produced many years ago.  (Maybe late 70’s?) it is a stand alone, statement piece, for sure.


This new size is smaller than the large that has been out on the website since a long time.


----------



## xilej

The existing LARGE (or Grand Modele, GM) size is referred to as "XL Model" in some markets. However some countries refer it as Large Model (LM). Thus creating this whole confusion.

To clarify, this is the official specification for the width (excluding nail head and tail) of the bracelet:

*2.5mm = Small* (SM): 
*3.5mm = Regular *(Classic)
*5.5mm = NEW Dec 2021* *Large
8.5mm = Extra Large (XL)*, GM, Vintage Large, "Pre-Dec 2021" Large, _"The Statement Piece"_


----------



## scheurin

Thank you. Great clarification.


----------



## scheurin

xilej said:


> Large, _"The Statement Piece"_



Wishing my bank statement would look like that.


----------



## emo4488

xilej said:


> The existing LARGE (or Grand Modele, GM) size is referred to as "XL Model" in some markets. However some countries refer it as Large Model (LM). Thus creating this whole confusion.
> 
> To clarify, this is the official specification for the width (excluding nail head and tail) of the bracelet:
> 
> *2.5mm = Small* (SM):
> *3.5mm = Regular *(Classic)
> *5.5mm = NEW Dec 2021* *Large
> 8.5mm = Extra Large (XL)*, GM, Vintage Large, "Pre-Dec 2021" Large, _"The Statement Piece"_


Super helpful! It looks like the chance of getting a 3.0 mm will be slim to none. I can move on with my life! Lol


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

anastasi63 said:


> My first purchase from Cartier! Size 15 for my 14 cm hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022993


I love this Messika also! What a beautiful stack!


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

Hello everyone! I have been following this thread for a long time and finally decided to join! I thought I knew what I wanted, until looking at all of your gorgeous pieces! 
I just purchased a yg 4 or 6 diamond love and thought I wanted a sm clou…. But now I am thinking I need the reg clou or diamond to stack. My first visit with my SA, we tried on a reg clou but I did not think much into it because it thought I knew what I wanted. But I think my heart is set on a reg clou with diamonds but I will settle for no diamond for now. Tell me what you all think.


----------



## Starlights3

Gabrielle Neal said:


> Hello everyone! I have been following this thread for a long time and finally decided to join! I thought I knew what I wanted, until looking at all of your gorgeous pieces!
> I just purchased a yg 4 or 6 diamond love and thought I wanted a sm clou…. But now I am thinking I need the reg clou or diamond to stack. My first visit with my SA, we tried on a reg clou but I did not think much into it because it thought I knew what I wanted. But I think my heart is set on a reg clou with diamonds but I will settle for no diamond for now. Tell me what you all think.


I think you would like the regular JUC more if you are hesitant about the sm version. Definitely go try and it! Sm JUC with diamonds is good ‘value’ but I think the lack of presence in your photos can take away from your stack .


----------



## Purrsey

Gabrielle Neal said:


> Hello everyone! I have been following this thread for a long time and finally decided to join! I thought I knew what I wanted, until looking at all of your gorgeous pieces!
> I just purchased a yg 4 or 6 diamond love and thought I wanted a sm clou…. But now I am thinking I need the reg clou or diamond to stack. My first visit with my SA, we tried on a reg clou but I did not think much into it because it thought I knew what I wanted. But I think my heart is set on a reg clou with diamonds but I will settle for no diamond for now. Tell me what you all think.



I'm curious to see the reg juc with or without diamond with your stack as I'm guessing it'll go better than the sm juc on you.


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

Purrsey said:


> I'm curious to see the reg juc with or without diamond with your stack as I'm guessing it'll go better than the sm juc on you.
> 
> thank you so much purrsey for your response! I have made a appointment for this upcoming weekend and will share my posts then! Hopefully I can find a reg without the clicking.


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

Starlights3 said:


> I think you would like the regular JUC more if you are hesitant about the sm version. Definitely go try and it! Sm JUC with diamonds is good ‘value’ but I think the lack of presence in your photos can take away from your stack .



thank you so much starlights3! I appreciate your input. I have a appointment set for this upcoming weekend and I plan to try on reg juc and reg juc w/diamonds. I definitely agree with you the sm juc is a great value, but that comes with worry. Also, wanting a forever piece doesn’t come with the sm. But I also don’t think I would be okay with a purchase and already thinking about the reg juc.


----------



## tulipfield

jwlrylover333 said:


> yes this is the one im mentioning. its definitely a gorgeous statement piece in solid gold, which is what JUC should be in my opinion. im so excited to try it on



I was able to hold it and it did not feel heavy enough to be solid gold.


----------



## partialtopink

You will never regret the diamonds.


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

partialtopink said:


> You will never regret the diamonds.


You are so right partialtopink!  I am so sad since the reg juc with diamonds have sold out at this time. I have a SA and through customer service trying to track down a bracelet for me. Fingers crossed everyone! This bracelet was apart of my New Years outfit


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

tulipfield said:


> I was able to hold it and it did not feel heavy enough to be solid gold.


Yes, I agree tulipfield…. It’s just not something you can have forever and wear everyday


----------



## vtae

Hey everyone, I would like to get the JUC slim, any thoughts on whether I should get Pink Gold or yellow gold? Pics attached. Thanks much!!


----------



## Lillianlm

vtae said:


> Hey everyone, I would like to get the JUC slim, any thoughts on whether I should get Pink Gold or yellow gold? Pics attached. Thanks much!!



 I prefer the YG, which stands out against your skin tone. I feel the RG blends with your coloring.


----------



## americanroyal89

vtae said:


> Hey everyone, I would like to get the JUC slim, any thoughts on whether I should get Pink Gold or yellow gold? Pics attached. Thanks much!!


I’m normally all for rose gold. But that yellow looks so good on your skin tone


----------



## Purrsey

vtae said:


> Hey everyone, I would like to get the JUC slim, any thoughts on whether I should get Pink Gold or yellow gold? Pics attached. Thanks much!!


My vote from pics is PG.


----------



## vtae

Thanks! I tried them again in the daytime lighting and I’ll prob get the YG


----------



## beauty_numay

So happy to join the group


----------



## scheurin

tulipfield said:


> I was able to hold it and it did not feel heavy enough to be solid gold.



Yes, I too was quite shocked about the non-existing weight.


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

vtae said:


> Hey everyone, I would like to get the JUC slim, any thoughts on whether I should get Pink Gold or yellow gold? Pics attached. Thanks much!!


I love the yg for sure on you!


----------



## quakeroatmeal

vtae said:


> Hey everyone, I would like to get the JUC slim, any thoughts on whether I should get Pink Gold or yellow gold? Pics attached. Thanks much!!



Although they both look good on you, I think the yellow gold goes better with your skin tone.


----------



## fluffypants

Love two regular sized JUCs stacked. I thought it would be too much or heavy but it's fine  




With the thin JUC


----------



## LuckyMe14

Hello all! I just got a new JUC in YG  may I ask which stack you like most? I cannot decide what looks best… JUC separate on other wrist and 2 loves on the right. Or remove RG love and wear JUC/Love stack YG or wear all three together. I also have a VCA 5 motif, but do not wear it much. Thanks!


----------



## rat_stack

LuckyMe14 said:


> Hello all! I just got a new JUC in YG  may I ask which stack you like most? I cannot decide what looks best… JUC separate on other wrist and 2 loves on the right. Or remove RG love and wear JUC/Love stack YG or wear all three together. I also have a VCA 5 motif, but do not wear it much. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5287673
> View attachment 5287674
> View attachment 5287675
> View attachment 5287676



I like the pic with your VCA the most, but I realize that may not be the most comfortable everyday stack. I’d probably do JUC on one wrist, two Loves on the other. 

Is your VCA YG grey MOP? I’ve never seen one before in YG!


----------



## LuckyMe14

rat_stack said:


> I like the pic with your VCA the most, but I realize that may not be the most comfortable everyday stack. I’d probably do JUC on one wrist, two Loves on the other.
> 
> Is your VCA YG grey MOP? I’ve never seen one before in YG!


Thanks so much for your reply! Yes I love the VCA with it, but more in pictures then irl. Maybe I just have to get used to it...

Yes it was a special order Grey MOP in YG . WMOP blended to much for me and I mainly have YG.


----------



## rat_stack

LuckyMe14 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply! Yes I love the VCA with it, but more in pictures then irl. Maybe I just have to get used to it...
> 
> Yes it was a special order Grey MOP in YG . WMOP blended to much for me and I mainly have YG.



I also really like the look of JUC and both Loves on one wrist! But not sure if that’s too heavy or if you’re worried about the nail head damaging the Love? The second reason is why I wear mine on separate wrists. I love the stacked look but can’t stand the sound/feeling of them bumping into each other


----------



## LuckyMe14

rat_stack said:


> I also really like the look of JUC and both Loves on one wrist! But not sure if that’s too heavy or if you’re worried about the nail head damaging the Love? The second reason is why I wear mine on separate wrists. I love the stacked look but can’t stand the sound/feeling of them bumping into each other


I was afraid of scratches in the beginning, but since the 2 loves stack I got over it. I just wear what I love now. I already see some scratches on the JUC head . But it will not stop me from stacking anymore (this is really surprising for me). Now I have the YG Love and JUC only just to get used to it, maybe Tomorrow I will put the second love back. Too many beautiful options... Cannot decide still! I know what you mean with bumping, but it will get better one day haha!


----------



## goodcrush

LuckyMe14 said:


> Hello all! I just got a new JUC in YG  may I ask which stack you like most? I cannot decide what looks best… JUC separate on other wrist and 2 loves on the right. Or remove RG love and wear JUC/Love stack YG or wear all three together. I also have a VCA 5 motif, but do not wear it much. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5287673
> View attachment 5287674
> View attachment 5287676
> View attachment 5287785



I think my favorites are JUC alone on other wrist and the photo with the single Love and JUC. Simple and clean easy to wear. I love VCA too and adore the Gmop but I actually don’t care for VCA in the mix. Maybe because it doesn’t realistically stay in that position. But more all over the place? I vote keep it simple.


----------



## LuckyMe14

goodcrush said:


> I think my favorites are JUC alone on other wrist and the photo with the single Love and JUC. Simple and clean easy to wear. I love VCA too and adore the Gmop but I actually don’t care for VCA in the mix. Maybe because it doesn’t realistically stay in that position. But more all over the place? I vote keep it simple.


Yes that is exactly what is keeping me from stacking the VCA. For now decided to wear the YG love and JUC together. I think I like a 2 bracelet stack most now. At least it gives a lot of options   Thanks so much for your advice! Really appreciate it.


----------



## orirose67

Hi All! I just got the thin JUC but i noticed it was backwards (the nailhead was on the right side which left a gap in between the nailhead and the other end of the bracelet, and the Cartier SA told me never to leave it like that) but when I tried to switch it back (see correct way in the picture), it obviously rubbed against the other side of the bracelet and scuffed it! I am devastated. You can’t tell in the picture, but it’s scuffed and it’s driving me crazy. Anyone with this bracelet have a similar experience or anyone just want to tell me to calm down because it’s going to get scratched anyway? lol


----------



## jenayb

Finally added the pave RG to my collection - long awaited and much adored.


----------



## A1aGypsy

orirose67 said:


> Hi All! I just got the thin JUC but i noticed it was backwards (the nailhead was on the right side which left a gap in between the nailhead and the other end of the bracelet, and the Cartier SA told me never to leave it like that) but when I tried to switch it back (see correct way in the picture), it obviously rubbed against the other side of the bracelet and scuffed it! I am devastated. You can’t tell in the picture, but it’s scuffed and it’s driving me crazy. Anyone with this bracelet have a similar experience or anyone just want to tell me to calm down because it’s going to get scratched anyway? lol



Calm down, it’s going to get scratched anyway. . The first is always the hardest.


----------



## orirose67

A1aGypsy said:


> Calm down, it’s going to get scratched anyway. . The first is always the hardest.


Thank you! Second question. Is it too small for my wrist? It’s so hard for me to tell. This is a 15, but the 16 was more like a bangle and i didn’t want that. My aunt said as I get older, it’ll become too tight on me so now i’m worried….


----------



## A1aGypsy

orirose67 said:


> Thank you! Second question. Is it too small for my wrist? It’s so hard for me to tell. This is a 15, but the 16 was more like a bangle and i didn’t want that. My aunt said as I get older, it’ll become too tight on me so now i’m worried….



only you can decide that. You don’t want it so big it spins around. Is there any space between your wrist and the bracelet?


----------



## hers4eva

orirose67 said:


> Thank you! Second question. Is it too small for my wrist? It’s so hard for me to tell. This is a 15, but the 16 was more like a bangle and i didn’t want that. My aunt said as I get older, it’ll become too tight on me so now i’m worried….



lf you measure for a 16 love bracelet then a 15 JUC is correct size.


----------



## jenngu

orirose67 said:


> Hi All! I just got the thin JUC but i noticed it was backwards (the nailhead was on the right side which left a gap in between the nailhead and the other end of the bracelet, and the Cartier SA told me never to leave it like that) but when I tried to switch it back (see correct way in the picture), it obviously rubbed against the other side of the bracelet and scuffed it! I am devastated. You can’t tell in the picture, but it’s scuffed and it’s driving me crazy. Anyone with this bracelet have a similar experience or anyone just want to tell me to calm down because it’s going to get scratched anyway? lol


I don’t see the scratch.  It looks great on you.  If you are unsure about the size, maybe you can go back to the boutique to try on the larger size.  I prefer my bracelets more fitted vs loose…you just need to decide which you prefer.  Good luck!


----------



## orirose67

A1aGypsy said:


> only you can decide that. You don’t want it so big it spins around. Is there any space between your wrist and the bracelet?



There is. To me, I think it’s fine. The SA said the size up was too big, and I agreed at the time. I also agree with you that it shouldn’t spin around! I don’t prefer the bangle kind of look/feel. Thanks for the reassurance! I’ll stick with this one & just try not to get too fat lol


----------



## orirose67

jenngu said:


> I don’t see the scratch.  It looks great on you.  If you are unsure about the size, maybe you can go back to the boutique to try on the larger size.  I prefer my bracelets more fitted vs loose…you just need to decide which you prefer.  Good luck!


Thank you! I prefer the same so i’ll stick with this size. Ever since I scuffed it yesterday, i’m just obsessing over everything


----------



## A1aGypsy

orirose67 said:


> There is. To me, I think it’s fine. The SA said the size up was too big, and I agreed at the time. I also agree with you that it shouldn’t spin around! I don’t prefer the bangle kind of look/feel. Thanks for the reassurance! I’ll stick with this one & just try not to get too fat lol



Oh that is a much better angle. I think you are fine.


----------



## CKathi

Does anyone know if the bracelet in white gold comes in the size SM as well? On the Website I just saw this size only in yellow and rose. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ChanelCartier

CKathi said:


> Does anyone know if the bracelet in white gold comes in the size SM as well? On the Website I just saw this size only in yellow and rose. Thank you in advance!


No the small doesn't come in white gold.


----------



## CKathi

ChanelCartier said:


> No the small doesn't come in white gold.


Oh, what a pity! Thank you the quick answer!


----------



## ChanelCartier

CKathi said:


> Oh, what a pity! Thank you the quick answer!


You're welcome!


----------



## mac01

Hi! I just bought the JUC bangle and is there a way to tell where its made in- I see a stamp PLK and some numbers on the inner side?


----------



## south-of-france

WG JuC with diamonds   The one I couldn‘t forget. I dare say I‘m at Cartier peace!


----------



## lonelyphoton

mac01 said:


> Hi! I just bought the JUC bangle and is there a way to tell where its made in- I see a stamp PLK and some numbers on the inner side?


I’m not sure, but in case it might be helpful there was a thread last year about hallmarks indicating country of origin:





						Cartier Hallmarks
					

Hello! I did some research and was not able to find any information online about Cartier hallmarks (and what country it was manufactured). Do some of you share the same hallmarks? Thanks in advance! :smile:  Trinity classic ring  Love ring  Love bracelet




					forum.purseblog.com
				




My JUC has the “IY“ which seems to be Spain!


----------



## mac01

lonelyphoton said:


> I’m not sure, but in case it might be helpful there was a thread last year about hallmarks indicating country of origin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier Hallmarks
> 
> 
> Hello! I did some research and was not able to find any information online about Cartier hallmarks (and what country it was manufactured). Do some of you share the same hallmarks? Thanks in advance! :smile:  Trinity classic ring  Love ring  Love bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My JUC has the “IY“ which seems to be Spain!


Thank you so much! This was very helpful. It seems the diamond mark next to the Au 750 is the one that indicates the country it was made in!


----------



## OCMomof3

south-of-france said:


> WG JuC with diamonds   The one I couldn‘t forget. I dare say I‘m at Cartier peace!


Gorgeous! We are watch twins


----------



## OCMomof3

Am preparing to buy another piece, the YG small JUC. Am not interested in the Love bracelet (though I adore my ring!) for a variety of reasons — including over-saturation.
Now I’m starting to have the same concerns about JUC. Even though I won’t wear it stacked with other Cartier bracelets, as this is really the only one I like, is it still too overdone?
 I realize people here love it, and thus, this thread, but have any of you doubted the purchase for a similar reason? Thanks for any thoughts you may have, either direction!


----------



## Luvshandbags

OCMomof3 said:


> Am preparing to buy another piece, the YG small JUC. Am not interested in the Love bracelet (though I adore my ring!) for a variety of reasons — including over-saturation.
> Now I’m starting to have the same concerns about JUC. Even though I won’t wear it stacked with other Cartier bracelets, as this is really the only one I like, is it still too overdone?
> I realize people here love it, and thus, this thread, but have any of you doubted the purchase for a similar reason? Thanks for any thoughts you may have, either direction!


Hi,
I don’t think it’s overdone. Maybe you see a lot on this forum, but in real-life I don’t see people wear it where I live. I think it’s edgy and classic at the same time. I plan to purchase one as well but still debating on the regular or small. If I bought the regular I think it is more a forever piece I would wear alone. Otherwise if I got the small I would stack it with my small love. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## juliaamor

Elegantlytwist said:


> Joining the club with the slim juc in yellow gold. Never think I would like the juc but now I’m completely smitten!


Hi there, may I ask what size your love/wrist is? I love how the love sits! Not too snug, not too loose. Thank you!


----------



## Purseaddict718

OCMomof3 said:


> Am preparing to buy another piece, the YG small JUC. Am not interested in the Love bracelet (though I adore my ring!) for a variety of reasons — including over-saturation.
> Now I’m starting to have the same concerns about JUC. Even though I won’t wear it stacked with other Cartier bracelets, as this is really the only one I like, is it still too overdone?
> I realize people here love it, and thus, this thread, but have any of you doubted the purchase for a similar reason? Thanks for any thoughts you may have, either direction!


 I don’t see it irl. So I don’t think there is concern with that.  I have both small and reg size JUC and love small. If I were to only keep one it would be the regular JUC.


----------



## am2022

Husband Got me the regular JUC yellow  gold diamonds for my bday!
Trying her on at the boutique !  ❤️
tried the pave thin love and pave double JUC ! Tried the large clash too !CDC and regular love bangle are mine !


----------



## bags4nicole

amacasa said:


> Husband Got me the regular JUC yellow  gold diamonds for my bday!
> Trying her on at the boutique !  ❤
> tried the pave thin love and pave double JUC ! Tried the large clash too !CDC and regular love bangle are mine !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335816
> View attachment 5335819
> View attachment 5335821
> View attachment 5335822
> View attachment 5335823
> View attachment 5335824
> View attachment 5335825


Can I ask what size JUC you purchased and if it has a lot of movement with your Loves’s?


----------



## am2022

Lowermost Juc  ( with clash)  is 16 and the rest size 17.
Classic and thin 4 diamond / thin pave all 18
I could do JUC 16 and love 17
but I have 2 daughters - 23 and 17 and have bigger wrists than mine... so went bigger ! 


bags4nicole said:


> Can I ask what size JUC you purchased and if it has a lot of movement with your Loves’s?


----------



## bags4nicole

amacasa said:


> Lowermost Juc  ( with clash)  is 16 and the rest size 17.
> Classic and thin 4 diamond / thin pave all 18
> I could do JUC 16 and love 17
> but I have 2 daughters - 23 and 17 and have bigger wrists than mine... so went bigger !


Thank you and Happy Bday!  I love how they fit.  I have a 17 love and have tried on both the 16 and 17 JUC.  The 16 felt too snug, but a 17 will crossover my love.  I need to go back to the boutique to try them on again before i decide on the size.


----------



## am2022

Thank you  
Yes I think you should try out sizes again!
Haven’t decided if will wear them side by side - hoping I find another bangle to put in between ? Maybe a thin love ? We shall see …. Good luck  

QUOTE="bags4nicole, post: 35024760, member: 737278"]
Thank you and Happy Bday!  I love how they fit.  I have a 17 love and have tried on both the 16 and 17 JUC.  The 16 felt too snug, but a 17 will crossover my love.  I need to go back to the boutique to try them on again before i decide on the size.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## juliaamor

amacasa said:


> Lowermost Juc  ( with clash)  is 16 and the rest size 17.
> Classic and thin 4 diamond / thin pave all 18
> I could do JUC 16 and love 17
> but I have 2 daughters - 23 and 17 and have bigger wrists than mine... so went bigger !


Hi there, may I ask what your wrist size is and how far back the 18 loves sit? Thanks kindly


----------



## Egel

OCMomof3 said:


> Am preparing to buy another piece, the YG small JUC. Am not interested in the Love bracelet (though I adore my ring!) for a variety of reasons — including over-saturation.
> Now I’m starting to have the same concerns about JUC. Even though I won’t wear it stacked with other Cartier bracelets, as this is really the only one I like, is it still too overdone?
> I realize people here love it, and thus, this thread, but have any of you doubted the purchase for a similar reason? Thanks for any thoughts you may have, either direction!


I know myself and wearing something irl feels different than looking at it online or on someone else. It's the difference between juste un clou and the bracelet on your own wrist. Do you feel over-saturation if you look at your Love ring or do you see a ring that you love? That is the feeling that will translate to your JUC.


----------



## OCMomof3

Egel said:


> I know myself and wearing something irl feels different than looking at it online or on someone else. It's the difference between juste un clou and the bracelet on your own wrist. Do you feel over-saturation if you look at your Love ring or do you see a ring that you love? That is the feeling that will translate to your JUC.


Good point. Thank you!


----------



## neumannjlp

OCMomof3 said:


> Am preparing to buy another piece, the YG small JUC. Am not interested in the Love bracelet (though I adore my ring!) for a variety of reasons — including over-saturation.
> Now I’m starting to have the same concerns about JUC. Even though I won’t wear it stacked with other Cartier bracelets, as this is really the only one I like, is it still too overdone?
> I realize people here love it, and thus, this thread, but have any of you doubted the purchase for a similar reason? Thanks for any thoughts you may have, either direction!


I had this same concern about the Love bracelet (over-saturation) and now, with the JUC. I decided that I love both bracelets and while we see them more often (esp. on famous people and influencers), the vast majority of people do not own these pieces. I say, it only matters if you love it.  If you don't, there is a lot of beautiful jewelry to buy that's less expensive!


----------



## darkangel07760

catmdl said:


> My new JUC white gold with diamonds! I’ve been saving up for this bracelet for about 4-5 years now. Has always been my holy grail piece and I am so in love with it I can’t stop staring. Plan to wear this everyday for the next 10, 20, 50 years! For those curious mine is a size 15 and my wrist is 14cm and fits perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 5115626


Love your JUC! 
Thank you for mentioning your wrist size and the size of your JUC. Helps me a lot with what size I am trying to decide on!



100700 said:


> just bought a pg juc diamonds bracelet at vegas
> View attachment 5199688
> View attachment 5199689
> View attachment 5199690


Gorgeous! What size did you decide on and what size is your wrist?



orirose67 said:


> There is. To me, I think it’s fine. The SA said the size up was too big, and I agreed at the time. I also agree with you that it shouldn’t spin around! I don’t prefer the bangle kind of look/feel. Thanks for the reassurance! I’ll stick with this one & just try not to get too fat lol


Love it!
What size is your wrist and what size JUC did you end up with?


----------



## Julie_de

Today my regular JUC fell on the pavement right in the middle of the city, where there are a lot of people.  It's good that I saw this and it's good that no one else managed to lift it faster than me.  How he got loose, I don't know.  I was in a sweater and coat, a bag hung on my arm, maybe the bag somehow push the bracelet.  The bag was not very heavy.  In general, no matter how much pressure from above, I do not want it to somehow affect the clasp.  I got upset.  There is of course a scratch, but I'm more worried about the mechanism.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Julie_de said:


> Today my regular JUC fell on the pavement right in the middle of the city, where there are a lot of people.  It's good that I saw this and it's good that no one else managed to lift it faster than me.  How he got loose, I don't know.  I was in a sweater and coat, a bag hung on my arm, maybe the bag somehow push the bracelet.  The bag was not very heavy.  In general, no matter how much pressure from above, I do not want it to somehow affect the clasp.  I got upset.  There is of course a scratch, but I'm more worried about the mechanism.


OMG this is my worst nightmare. How long have you had it? Is this the first time it’s happened?

I would check the hinge to see if it moves when in an open position held vertically. I saw some YouTube videos of women saying theirs opened, seemingly randomly. KatL said she had to get hers fixed since the hinge was so loose. Maybe take it into Cartier to see what they can do.


----------



## lonelyphoton

Julie_de said:


> Today my regular JUC fell on the pavement right in the middle of the city, where there are a lot of people.  It's good that I saw this and it's good that no one else managed to lift it faster than me.  How he got loose, I don't know.  I was in a sweater and coat, a bag hung on my arm, maybe the bag somehow push the bracelet.  The bag was not very heavy.  In general, no matter how much pressure from above, I do not want it to somehow affect the clasp.  I got upset.  There is of course a scratch, but I'm more worried about the mechanism.


Oh my! That is scary! Glad you saw it first and hope there wasn’t much damage to it. Does your regular JUC have the older (keyhole) or newer (latch) mechanism?


----------



## Julie_de

nycmamaofone said:


> OMG this is my worst nightmare. How long have you had it? Is this the first time it’s happened?
> 
> I would check the hinge to see if it moves when in an open position held vertically. I saw some YouTube videos of women saying theirs opened, seemingly randomly. KatL said she had to get hers fixed since the hinge was so loose. Maybe take it into Cartier to see what they can do.




My bracelet is about 1.5 years old.  I don't wear it often.  On vacation wear 24/7.  Due to the coronavirus, I am mostly at home.  If I  rarely wore a bracelet, then took it off.  Thanks for the advice, I'll have to watch the video on YouTube.  On Thursday, I'm going to go to Cartier, and now there is an additional reason.


----------



## Julie_de

lonelyphoton said:


> Oh my! That is scary! Glad you saw it first and hope there wasn’t much damage to it. Does your regular JUC have the older (keyhole) or newer (latch) mechanism?



Thank you for the support! I'm glad that it happened in this way. Of course I’m very sad, but it could be more worse.  The bracelet itself was not badly damaged, nothing broke off.  Even a scratch is quite acceptable.  From the asphalt could be much stronger.  My JUC has a new mechanism that snaps into place (latch). I have seen the old mechanism on YouTube for a long time, for some reason it seemed to me more security.  Although probably from pressure and a bag on the arm, he could also unbutton.  Do not know.  Do you know anything about the old mechanism?  Were there similar cases with the old mechanism, when the bracelet fell just like that?


----------



## lonelyphoton

Julie_de said:


> Thank you for the support! I'm glad that it happened in this way. Of course I’m very sad, but it could be more worse.  The bracelet itself was not badly damaged, nothing broke off.  Even a scratch is quite acceptable.  From the asphalt could be much stronger.  My JUC has a new mechanism that snaps into place (latch). I have seen the old mechanism on YouTube for a long time, for some reason it seemed to me more security.  Although probably from pressure and a bag on the arm, he could also unbutton.  Do not know.  Do you know anything about the old mechanism?  Were there similar cases with the old mechanism, when the bracelet fell just like that?
> 
> View attachment 5347076
> View attachment 5347077


I SO understand being sad. I would feel exactly the same way, including also feeling grateful and glad overall that it wasn’t badly damaged or lost! I agree that the JUC fared extremely well considering the incident! I would never have guessed those marks came from what you described. One of the nice things about these “edgier” designs is a that a little scuffing just gives them character. I would guess that over time, the edges of the scrape should soften and become less noticeable too.

My JUC has the old mechanism and I have never had a problem, nor do I remember hearing any reports of an old-mechanism JUC coming off inadvertently. Honestly, given how it works, I really don’t think it would be physically possible for it to come undone without intent, even when under pressure from a heavy bag! I’ve found it is secure enough that I don’t think/worry at all about it when wearing (even less worry than a LOVE, for which I can be anxious about checking the screws). I remember there was a bit of a learning curve for putting on and taking off the JUC, but once I got used to how to hold the bracelet, the process became quick and easy. Here is a photo from lovely TPFer @SPlovesluxe showing the differences between the two mechanisms (the old mechanism secures the bracelet via the inherent tension in the bracelet’s construction rather than a separately articulating latch):



There are also some old comments that address the differences between the mechanisms in security. Here are a few examples if you are curious:





						Cartier JUC closures
					

Thanks so much; getting to the city may be a challenge as I don’t live nearby and I would want to see and try on the JUC. I appreciate your offer of help. Have you tried ebay, there are people selling there's. You might be able to get one on eBay,




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						Cartier Juste Un Clou Bracelet (JUC) Discussion
					

I keep mine on in the shower and at all times unless I'm at the gym or doing manual labor. No issues.   Keep mine on at all times. That is why I picked the old lock and not the new one.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Julie_de

*lonelyphoton,*
Thank you very much, I really appreciate you helping me find the topics about this.

I myself already intuitively understood when I watched YouTube that the old mechanism is more reliable. The gold is soft and this small detail that holds the bracelet does not inspire confidence at all. And what was to be done. It’s a pity Cartier doesn’t offer a choice between a clasp) I’ll go to a boutique tomorrow and see what they say. Knowing my SA and my complaints, she will probably say  - this is the first time this has happened)))


----------



## lonelyphoton

Julie_de said:


> *lonelyphoton,*
> Thank you very much, I really appreciate you helping me find the topics about this.
> 
> I myself already intuitively understood when I watched YouTube that the old mechanism is more reliable. The gold is soft and this small detail that holds the bracelet does not inspire confidence at all. And what was to be done. It’s a pity Cartier doesn’t offer a choice between a clasp) I’ll go to a boutique tomorrow and see what they say. Knowing my SA and my complaints, she will probably say  - this is the first time this has happened)))


Agreed! Hope things go well at the boutique tomorrow. At least you are going in with the knowledge that it’s not the first time this has happened, and it’s not your fault. Keep us posted on their response!


----------



## lonelyphoton

Julie_de said:


> I’ll go to a boutique tomorrow and see what they say.



@Julie_de I hope your visit to the boutique went well and your SA was helpful? Thinking of you!


----------



## Julie_de

lonelyphoton said:


> @Julie_de I hope your visit to the boutique went well and your SA was helpful? Thinking of you!



Hello, thank you very much for your concern, very kind of you. Forgive me for not answering for a long time) Yes, of course, I was in Cartier. I must say right away that everything is fine with the bracelet. They looked right there in the boutique (they didn’t take it for diagnostics). They concluded that the bracelet opened up on my hand, due to the fact that it spins easily on my hand. And my hands are thin and bony. And apparently that place pressed well against my hand, plus pressed the bag on top. The bracelet opened. I'll take pictures tomorrow to make it clearer)


----------



## mesh123

Julie_de said:


> Today my regular JUC fell on the pavement right in the middle of the city, where there are a lot of people.  It's good that I saw this and it's good that no one else managed to lift it faster than me.  How he got loose, I don't know.  I was in a sweater and coat, a bag hung on my arm, maybe the bag somehow push the bracelet.  The bag was not very heavy.  In general, no matter how much pressure from above, I do not want it to somehow affect the clasp.  I got upset.  There is of course a scratch, but I'm more worried about the mechanism.


That is why I am scared to buy it! I am glad you didn’t loose it!


----------



## Julie_de

That's probably how my bracelet spun under the coat, plus the bag on top, the lock was pressed and the bracelet opened.  A very easy way for my bony hands  
My SA easily found the reason how this could happen (maybe not only I have such a problem).


----------



## rat_stack

Julie_de said:


> View attachment 5363384
> View attachment 5363385
> View attachment 5363386
> 
> That's probably how my bracelet spun under the coat, plus the bag on top, the lock was pressed and the bracelet opened.  A very easy way for my bony hands
> My SA easily found the reason how this could happen (maybe not only I have such a problem).



Mine has never popped open like that. However, this winter on a very cold night, my JUC spun and got caught just like in your pic and it was quite uncomfortable. Reg JUC plus bony wrists is not pleasant, I'm finding...


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

Dode99 said:


> Hi beautiful people,
> I got my second Juste Un Clou bracelet in white gold with diamonds. My first bracelet is in rose gold with the old closure mechanism which is for me easy to close and open. The new mechanism is still tricky for me to get hold of it. Anyway, the new bracelet is SO uncomfortable to wear! The head digs into my hand and the diamonds scratch my skin! has anyone had the same issue?! I never had a problem with my first JUC bracelet thats why I decided to buy another one!
> 
> View attachment 5043800
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043802


yes! I know I am late to the party, but this very issue is what brought me to this page again. I have scratch marks all over my wrist and have no idea what to do. 
any others?


----------



## rat_stack

Gabrielle Neal said:


> yes! I know I am late to the party, but this very issue is what brought me to this page again. I have scratch marks all over my wrist and have no idea what to do.
> any others?



No, my diamond JUC leaves impressions on my skin but it definitely does not scratch me. Can you include a pic of the scratch marks you’re referring to?


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

rat_stack said:


> No, my diamond JUC leaves impressions on my skin but it definitely does not scratch me. Can you include a pic of the scratch marks you’re referring to?


----------



## rat_stack

Not sure why that’s happening. Do you feel anything sharp on the underside of the nail head?


----------



## Dode99

@*Gabrielle Neal*

I took my bracelet back to the boutique. My SA later on told me that the diamonds were popping out a little bit causing scratches. I have been wearing it for months now, no scratches or discomfort.


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

rat_stack said:


> Not sure why that’s happening. Do you feel anything sharp on the underside of the nail head?


Yes! Super sharp under the nail head!


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

Dode99 said:


> @*Gabrielle Neal*
> 
> I took my bracelet back to the boutique. My SA later on told me that the diamonds were popping out a little bit causing scratches. I have been wearing it for months now, no scratches or discomfort.


Thank you so much! I will try that as well! Maybe a few diamonds on the back of bracelet are popping out a bit and that is what is scratching my wrist.


----------



## south-of-france

Gabrielle Neal said:


> Yes! Super sharp under the nail head!


Oh no, mine aren‘t sharp!


----------



## darkangel07760

I am so happy! I finally got my JUC! I decided on a small RG all gold. I got mine in a size 18 and it is perfect for me. It’s big enough to be loose, but it won’t spin unless I make it do that. My wrist measures 6.25” before my wrist bone and 6.75” after my wrist bone. I live in a hot humid climate and I do not like jewelry to fit tight. Plus, I like to be able to push it up my arm sometimes.  
Absolutely in love with this piece.


----------



## Jem131

Julie_de said:


> Today my regular JUC fell on the pavement right in the middle of the city, where there are a lot of people.  It's good that I saw this and it's good that no one else managed to lift it faster than me.  How he got loose, I don't know.  I was in a sweater and coat, a bag hung on my arm, maybe the bag somehow push the bracelet.  The bag was not very heavy.  In general, no matter how much pressure from above, I do not want it to somehow affect the clasp.  I got upset.  There is of course a scratch, but I'm more worried about the mechanism.


If you’d said you were wearing a sundress I’d worry. Sweater, coat and bag could have easily opened the bracelet at the right angle.


----------



## Jem131

Julie_de said:


> Thank you for the support! I'm glad that it happened in this way. Of course I’m very sad, but it could be more worse.  The bracelet itself was not badly damaged, nothing broke off.  Even a scratch is quite acceptable.  From the asphalt could be much stronger.  My JUC has a new mechanism that snaps into place (latch). I have seen the old mechanism on YouTube for a long time, for some reason it seemed to me more security.  Although probably from pressure and a bag on the arm, he could also unbutton.  Do not know.  Do you know anything about the old mechanism?  Were there similar cases with the old mechanism, when the bracelet fell just like that?
> 
> View attachment 5347076
> View attachment 5347077


Cape cod cloth


----------



## Julie_de

A coat or sweater, bag will not interfere with the bracelet Love. I would like the same with JUC.  But when buying, I did not think about the mechanism and possible problems.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Added the beautiful classic juc diamonds over the weekend. I did an unboxing on my You Tube channel as well.


----------



## darkangel07760

I found this ad from the 1970’s and thought I would post it here:


----------



## vivaciousbev1

For those who don’t get a chance to compare…I went in to exchange my orig juc with diamonds (made in Spain) - as it had scratches and kept having discovered multiple scratches after she cleaned and removed it. Both nail heads and tails were different. The one I took home (made in Switzerland) had more spacing between the nail head between the diamonds and on the side. The top ridge of the nail was also sharper, compared to the old one which seemed flatter (you can run your fingers over it and feel the diff).The tail also seemed flatter and not rounded, compared to the initial bracelet who had a sharper tail. One more thing I noticed. My original bracelet clicked really hard and did not wiggle - it was rather difficult to remove and I had to press really hard to remove it - my finger hurt a bit initially! The new one is easier to remove (not a loose hinge though), and does do a slight click when I press it and has more give (wiggles slightly). The original, once clicked close, had a hard click and did not wiggle it so the clicking noise. My new one had no scratches though! Pictures for reference!


----------



## ChanelCartier

vivaciousbev1 said:


> For those who don’t get a chance to compare…I went in to exchange my orig juc with diamonds (made in Spain) - as it had scratches and kept having discovered multiple scratches after she cleaned and removed it. Both nail heads and tails were different. The one I took home (made in Switzerland) had more spacing between the nail head between the diamonds and on the side. The top ridge of the nail was also sharper, compared to the old one which seemed flatter (you can run your fingers over it and feel the diff).The tail also seemed flatter and not rounded, compared to the initial bracelet who had a sharper tail. One more thing I noticed. My original bracelet clicked really hard and did not wiggle - it was rather difficult to remove and I had to press really hard to remove it - my finger hurt a bit initially! The new one is easier to remove (not a loose hinge though), and does do a slight click when I press it and has more give (wiggles slightly). The original, once clicked close, had a hard click and did not wiggle it so the clicking noise. My new one had no scratches though! Pictures for reference!


I don' t understand the scratches. Did you buy it online or didn't notice them in the store at time of purhase?


----------



## vivaciousbev1

ChanelCartier said:


> I don' t understand the scratches. Did you buy it online or didn't notice them in the store at time of purhase?


I didn’t notice them. I bought them in for exchange (and she said let me clean it) - I did and I noticed they were gone. However when I got home, I noticed deeper scratches on the other side of the bracelet (one you can feel with your nail, not hairline). She also left a mark on the nail head from the polish cloth I’m guessing.  I let her know I got bothered by the deeper scratches so she ordered another one for me.


----------



## ChanelCartier

vivaciousbev1 said:


> I didn’t notice them. I bought them in for exchange (and she said let me clean it) - I did and I noticed they were gone. However when I got home, I noticed deeper scratches on the other side of the bracelet (one you can feel with your nail, not hairline). She also left a mark on the nail head from the polish cloth I’m guessing.  I let her know I got bothered by the deeper scratches so she ordered another one for me.


That's crazy that they would sell it to you with scratches. Probably from people trying them on.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

ChanelCartier said:


> That's crazy that they would sell it to you with scratches. Probably from people trying them on.


Yeah tell me about it! This isn’t my first piece with scratches either (I had a juc ring with a similar story). To be fair, it’s difficult to tell with the dim lighting and how shiny the juc is. I definitely had to scrunitize it.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Question for those who wear the diamond JUC every day, what type of lifestyle do you have? Are you more casual or live a glam lifestyle daily? I ask because I've wanted the diamond JUC forever and I plan on wearing it every day. I'm 31 and mostly have a casual lifestyle day to day (luxury dinners a few times a month as well as luxury vacations 2-3 times a year, but I'm mostly in jeans and sandals). I'm unsure if the diamond JUC will be too flashy to wear daily. For example, I have a 2 ct. tennis bracelet that I only wear when going out because I find it to be a bit blingy for daily wear stacked with my two loves. I think the regular JUC is beautiful, but it doesn't make my heart sing like the diamond JUC. Slighlty undecided between the two and I'm hoping to purchase soon.


----------



## goodcrush

sammytheMUA said:


> Question for those who wear the diamond JUC every day, what type of lifestyle do you have? Are you more casual or live a glam lifestyle daily? I ask because I've wanted the diamond JUC forever and I plan on wearing it every day. I'm 31 and mostly have a casual lifestyle day to day (luxury dinners a few times a month as well as luxury vacations 2-3 times a year, but I'm mostly in jeans and sandals). I'm unsure if the diamond JUC will be too flashy to wear daily. For example, I have a 2 ct. tennis bracelet that I only wear when going out because I find it to be a bit blingy for daily wear stacked with my two loves. I think the regular JUC is beautiful, but it doesn't make my heart sing like the diamond JUC. Slighlty undecided between the two and I'm hoping to purchase soon.



My daily life is pretty casual and I wear JUC with diamonds almost every day alone or in a stack. I think it looks amazing with casual. You will get comfortable and it will be like nothing. Although it is eye catching the amount of actual diamonds is so minimal.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

sammytheMUA said:


> Question for those who wear the diamond JUC every day, what type of lifestyle do you have? Are you more casual or live a glam lifestyle daily? I ask because I've wanted the diamond JUC forever and I plan on wearing it every day. I'm 31 and mostly have a casual lifestyle day to day (luxury dinners a few times a month as well as luxury vacations 2-3 times a year, but I'm mostly in jeans and sandals). I'm unsure if the diamond JUC will be too flashy to wear daily. For example, I have a 2 ct. tennis bracelet that I only wear when going out because I find it to be a bit blingy for daily wear stacked with my two loves. I think the regular JUC is beautiful, but it doesn't make my heart sing like the diamond JUC. Slighlty undecided between the two and I'm hoping to purchase soon.


Mine is casual - but I don’t wear any 
Bracelets. I’m the same age.


----------



## Fabfashion

sammytheMUA said:


> Question for those who wear the diamond JUC every day, what type of lifestyle do you have? Are you more casual or live a glam lifestyle daily? I ask because I've wanted the diamond JUC forever and I plan on wearing it every day. I'm 31 and mostly have a casual lifestyle day to day (luxury dinners a few times a month as well as luxury vacations 2-3 times a year, but I'm mostly in jeans and sandals). I'm unsure if the diamond JUC will be too flashy to wear daily. For example, I have a 2 ct. tennis bracelet that I only wear when going out because I find it to be a bit blingy for daily wear stacked with my two loves. I think the regular JUC is beautiful, but it doesn't make my heart sing like the diamond JUC. Slighlty undecided between the two and I'm hoping to purchase soon.


Are you talking about a JuC that has diamonds on the head and at the tip? If that’s the case the diamonds are really not that noticeable or flashy at all. I posted this pic on the action thread but you can see how the diamonds are more of an accent—can probaby see that in relation to the JuC ring with no diamond. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cartier-in-action.955296/post-35102886

A tennis bracelet has diamonds all around so it’ll be blingy all over. Now the whole diamond JuC is another story. 

I have a mixed lifestyle because I’m working from home these days. I wear it with my casual clothes and when I go out to dinner. You’ll see mostly the metal part of the bracelet/the style of the bracelet.


----------



## Chopan

sammytheMUA said:


> Question for those who wear the diamond JUC every day, what type of lifestyle do you have? Are you more casual or live a glam lifestyle daily? I ask because I've wanted the diamond JUC forever and I plan on wearing it every day. I'm 31 and mostly have a casual lifestyle day to day (luxury dinners a few times a month as well as luxury vacations 2-3 times a year, but I'm mostly in jeans and sandals). I'm unsure if the diamond JUC will be too flashy to wear daily. For example, I have a 2 ct. tennis bracelet that I only wear when going out because I find it to be a bit blingy for daily wear stacked with my two loves. I think the regular JUC is beautiful, but it doesn't make my heart sing like the diamond JUC. Slighlty undecided between the two and I'm hoping to purchase soon.



I think it’s subtle enough for daily wear and not all that blingy. But if you find a 2ct tennis bracelet blingy for daily wear, then I think you might be better off getting the plain or considering the small diamond juc.


----------



## ChanelCartier

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Yeah tell me about it! This isn’t my first piece with scratches either (I had a juc ring with a similar story). To be fair, it’s difficult to tell with the dim lighting and how shiny the juc is. I definitely had to scrunitize it.


Yeah it is really hard and if you have bad eyes forget it.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Fabfashion said:


> Are you talking about a JuC that has diamonds on the head and at the tip? If that’s the case the diamonds are really not that noticeable or flashy at all. I posted this pic on the action thread but you can see how the diamonds are more of an accent—can probaby see that in relation to the JuC ring with no diamond. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cartier-in-action.955296/post-35102886
> 
> A tennis bracelet has diamonds all around so it’ll be blingy all over. Now the whole diamond JuC is another story.
> 
> I have a mixed lifestyle because I’m working from home these days. I wear it with my casual clothes and when I go out to dinner. You’ll see mostly the metal part of the bracelet/the style of the bracelet.


Thanks! Definitely not the full pave JUC, that is nowhere on my radar due to the price lol.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Chopan said:


> I think it’s subtle enough for daily wear and not all that blingy. But if you find a 2ct tennis bracelet blingy for daily wear, then I think you might be better off getting the plain or considering the small diamond juc.



Not a fan of the small JUC on myself although it is beautiful. I used to wear my tennis bracelet daily, but it's a bit much with my two loves stacked. I'll need to try both on again to make a final decision.


----------



## Yodabest

sammytheMUA said:


> Question for those who wear the diamond JUC every day, what type of lifestyle do you have? Are you more casual or live a glam lifestyle daily? I ask because I've wanted the diamond JUC forever and I plan on wearing it every day. I'm 31 and mostly have a casual lifestyle day to day (luxury dinners a few times a month as well as luxury vacations 2-3 times a year, but I'm mostly in jeans and sandals). I'm unsure if the diamond JUC will be too flashy to wear daily. For example, I have a 2 ct. tennis bracelet that I only wear when going out because I find it to be a bit blingy for daily wear stacked with my two loves. I think the regular JUC is beautiful, but it doesn't make my heart sing like the diamond JUC. Slighlty undecided between the two and I'm hoping to purchase soon.



I am as casual as you can possibly be. I’m a SAHM to three kids and wear leggings or joggers daily and I love my diamond JUC.


----------



## Chivis

I am casual. I love my diamond JUC but i am finding I don’t reach for it. It is too much i think. Weird because i have never felt this way with my 10 diamonds Love that i have worn for 4 years.
Maybe it is the combination of the 2 diamond pieces that is too blingy


----------



## eggpudding

sammytheMUA said:


> Question for those who wear the diamond JUC every day, what type of lifestyle do you have? Are you more casual or live a glam lifestyle daily? I ask because I've wanted the diamond JUC forever and I plan on wearing it every day. I'm 31 and mostly have a casual lifestyle day to day (luxury dinners a few times a month as well as luxury vacations 2-3 times a year, but I'm mostly in jeans and sandals). I'm unsure if the diamond JUC will be too flashy to wear daily. For example, I have a 2 ct. tennis bracelet that I only wear when going out because I find it to be a bit blingy for daily wear stacked with my two loves. I think the regular JUC is beautiful, but it doesn't make my heart sing like the diamond JUC. Slighlty undecided between the two and I'm hoping to purchase soon.



I got my diamond JUC last month and I’ve been wearing her 24/7 with my two loves. When I’m not in the office I’m super casual in jeans, leggings, shorts, sneakers etc. Even at work I’m not dressy, I usually wear a blouse, black slacks and black flats. Get what makes your heart sing and wear it often - life is short!


----------



## htx1234

Received the Juste much earlier than expected. Cartier gifted each mother a lovely bouquet of flowers as well. Wasn’t sure which bracelet to start with, the love or the juste, until I tried them on. The Juste won mine and my sweet husband’s heart.


----------



## darkangel07760

htx1234 said:


> Received the Juste much earlier than expected. Cartier gifted each mother a lovely bouquet of flowers as well. Wasn’t sure which bracelet to start with, the love or the juste, until I tried them on. The Juste won mine and my sweet husband’s heart.


Looks lovely on you! I love the bracelets you have stacked with your JUC as well!


----------



## QuelleFromage

sammytheMUA said:


> Question for those who wear the diamond JUC every day, what type of lifestyle do you have? Are you more casual or live a glam lifestyle daily? I ask because I've wanted the diamond JUC forever and I plan on wearing it every day. I'm 31 and mostly have a casual lifestyle day to day (luxury dinners a few times a month as well as luxury vacations 2-3 times a year, but I'm mostly in jeans and sandals). I'm unsure if the diamond JUC will be too flashy to wear daily. For example, I have a 2 ct. tennis bracelet that I only wear when going out because I find it to be a bit blingy for daily wear stacked with my two loves. I think the regular JUC is beautiful, but it doesn't make my heart sing like the diamond JUC. Slighlty undecided between the two and I'm hoping to purchase soon.


I wear the diamond JUC every day, it's great with a t-shirt and jeans, or something simple like a turtleneck - that's why this design is so genius. The diamonds just add a little bit of bling and elevate but because it's "just a nail" it still has an edge. I'm SO happy I chose diamond over regular. I don't stack it though, just wear one bracelet on each wrist (the other is either Hermes Filet D'Or pavé or homemade mala bracelets!).


----------



## luxpop

einseine said:


> I am wondering which PG Love to buy, plain, 4-diamond or full diamond.  I very much love stacking JUC with my Perlee signature, but I absolutely love the JUC and Love combo!  I posted these pics in other thread perhaps, but let me share them here, too.  JUC looks great with any bracelet!  Such a great piece!!!


 
I know this post is from ages ago but can I bug you to know where you got your tennis bracelet? It is STUNNING especially stacked with the JUC


----------



## einseine

luxpop said:


> I know this post is from ages ago but can I bug you to know where you got your tennis bracelet? It is STUNNING especially stacked with the JUC



It’s Asprey London


----------



## luxpop

For any ladies wearing a regular JUC with tennis bracelet, what size tennis bracelet do you wear compared to your JUC?


----------



## BookishBlonde

sammytheMUA said:


> Question for those who wear the diamond JUC every day, what type of lifestyle do you have? Are you more casual or live a glam lifestyle daily? I ask because I've wanted the diamond JUC forever and I plan on wearing it every day. I'm 31 and mostly have a casual lifestyle day to day (luxury dinners a few times a month as well as luxury vacations 2-3 times a year, but I'm mostly in jeans and sandals). I'm unsure if the diamond JUC will be too flashy to wear daily. For example, I have a 2 ct. tennis bracelet that I only wear when going out because I find it to be a bit blingy for daily wear stacked with my two loves. I think the regular JUC is beautiful, but it doesn't make my heart sing like the diamond JUC. Slighlty undecided between the two and I'm hoping to purchase soon.


I wear my diamond JUC daily and love it. My life is not extraordinarily glamourous. I work from home, walk my dogs, go to Pilates class, etc. I wear it on beach vacays, to music festivals, and to more formal gala type events. I find it to be a very versatile bracelet that can add a touch of edginess to jeans and a t-shirt, and doesn’t look out of place with a gown. I highly HIGHLY recommend it if it makes your heart skip a beat!


----------



## luxpop

vivaciousbev1 said:


> For those who don’t get a chance to compare…I went in to exchange my orig juc with diamonds (made in Spain) - as it had scratches and kept having discovered multiple scratches after she cleaned and removed it. Both nail heads and tails were different. The one I took home (made in Switzerland) had more spacing between the nail head between the diamonds and on the side. The top ridge of the nail was also sharper, compared to the old one which seemed flatter (you can run your fingers over it and feel the diff).The tail also seemed flatter and not rounded, compared to the initial bracelet who had a sharper tail. One more thing I noticed. My original bracelet clicked really hard and did not wiggle - it was rather difficult to remove and I had to press really hard to remove it - my finger hurt a bit initially! The new one is easier to remove (not a loose hinge though), and does do a slight click when I press it and has more give (wiggles slightly). The original, once clicked close, had a hard click and did not wiggle it so the clicking noise. My new one had no scratches though! Pictures for reference!



When you say the new one has more give, do you mean when it's locked it still wiggles a bit if you apply pressure? I don't have a Cartier store nearby and ordered mine online. I just received it this week. I noticed when it's locked it won't pull apart but the two pieces that lock together do have a little movement back and fourth. I wasn't sure if this was normal or if my piece is loose?


----------



## Valeriabloom

I am in love with my exchanged jus for slightly bigger size


----------



## lindaaaa

I have a similar question on lifestyle  Does anyone who wears the bracelet on a daily basis also have young children? Do you find it's practical for everyday life or do you remove the bracelet around your kids? Thank you!


----------



## htx1234

lindaaaa said:


> I have a similar question on lifestyle  Does anyone who wears the bracelet on a daily basis also have young children? Do you find it's practical for everyday life or do you remove the bracelet around your kids? Thank you!



I have young kids and find this bracelet to be very practical and easy to wear.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

luxpop said:


> For any ladies wearing a regular JUC with tennis bracelet, what size tennis bracelet do you wear compared to your JUC?



This is really just going to depend on your wrist size and the tennis bracelet size. My wrist measures approx 15 inches. On average, most tennis bracelets are 7 inches, that is usually the standard. My JUC size is 16 and my tennis bracelet is 7 inches. I personally do not have the JUC yet (planning to purchase for my birthday in August) but my fiancé does and I’m familiar with his although he’s a size 19.


----------



## Valeriabloom

lindaaaa said:


> I have a similar question on lifestyle  Does anyone who wears the bracelet on a daily basis also have young children? Do you find it's practical for everyday life or do you remove the bracelet around your kids? Thank you!


I to be honest don’t
Having very small child we  
I still consider it to be slightly more expensive jewelry for wearing it on daily basis 
But we are all different so whatever you feel like the best


----------



## Yodabest

lindaaaa said:


> I have a similar question on lifestyle  Does anyone who wears the bracelet on a daily basis also have young children? Do you find it's practical for everyday life or do you remove the bracelet around your kids? Thank you!



I considered this big time before getting my JUC with diamonds. I was afraid I’d look too blingy going to a kids class etc with it on.

I‘ve had it for almost a year and a half now and find it extremely versatile and easy to dress up/down ( mainly down… I hardly dress up anymore ). My style is super casual and I wear the JUC frequently.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

luxpop said:


> When you say the new one has more give, do you mean when it's locked it still wiggles a bit if you apply pressure? I don't have a Cartier store nearby and ordered mine online. I just received it this week. I noticed when it's locked it won't pull apart but the two pieces that lock together do have a little movement back and fourth. I wasn't sure if this was normal or if my piece is loose?


Yes it does have a teeny little movement. As long as it’s locked when you pull it it’s fine! My old one just felt super tight - solid and did not move.


----------



## lindaaaa

Do any of you wear your love and JUC on opposite wrists? I have a size 16 love bracelet but like the look of a looser fit. I'm contemplating getting a JUC in size 16 (rather than sizing down to size 15). Is this a good or bad idea? Do you think it would look odd to have one bracelet on each wrist?


----------



## tresjoliebags

lindaaaa said:


> Do any of you wear your love and JUC on opposite wrists? I have a size 16 love bracelet but like the look of a looser fit. I'm contemplating getting a JUC in size 16 (rather than sizing down to size 15). Is this a good or bad idea? Do you think it would look odd to have one bracelet on each wrist?



I wear mine on separate wrists. My love is paired with an Hermes CDC and the JUC stands alone. I love having both wrists decorated, though I got my JUC in a 15 (love 16) in case I ever want to stack it with the love.


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

ChanelCartier said:


> That's crazy that they would sell it to you with scratches. Probably from people trying them on.


This happened to me as well. Definitely from try ons. I also did not notice until the light outside once driving home, and it was like someone took a screwdriver to it! Deep scratches, but my SA ordered one that was from a vault and exchanged.


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

lindaaaa said:


> Do any of you wear your love and JUC on opposite wrists? I have a size 16 love bracelet but like the look of a looser fit. I'm contemplating getting a JUC in size 16 (rather than sizing down to size 15). Is this a good or bad idea? Do you think it would look odd to have one bracelet on each wrist?


I did at first when I first bought them, but it didn’t look well to me. I think it can be done as long as something is stacked with one side.


----------



## ChanelCartier

Gabrielle Neal said:


> This happened to me as well. Definitely from try ons. I also did not notice until the light outside once driving home, and it was like someone took a screwdriver to it! Deep scratches, but my SA ordered one that was from a vault and exchanged.


OMG. I am glad that they made it right for you.


----------



## Chopan

lindaaaa said:


> Do any of you wear your love and JUC on opposite wrists? I have a size 16 love bracelet but like the look of a looser fit. I'm contemplating getting a JUC in size 16 (rather than sizing down to size 15). Is this a good or bad idea? Do you think it would look odd to have one bracelet on each wrist?


I do although I bought them to stack together. I wear a diamond/string initial bracelet, plain gold band & juc on left wrist. I wear just the love on the right wrist.  I prefer this way because I’m right hand dominant and it felt a bit uncomfy to have them both banging together. I don’t think it’s a bad idea to size up if you like the look. Just go try it on in person


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

sammytheMUA said:


> Question for those who wear the diamond JUC every day, what type of lifestyle do you have? Are you more casual or live a glam lifestyle daily? I ask because I've wanted the diamond JUC forever and I plan on wearing it every day. I'm 31 and mostly have a casual lifestyle day to day (luxury dinners a few times a month as well as luxury vacations 2-3 times a year, but I'm mostly in jeans and sandals). I'm unsure if the diamond JUC will be too flashy to wear daily. For example, I have a 2 ct. tennis bracelet that I only wear when going out because I find it to be a bit blingy for daily wear stacked with my two loves. I think the regular JUC is beautiful, but it doesn't make my heart sing like the diamond JUC. Slighlty undecided between the two and I'm hoping to purchase soon.



I have become a pretty casual personwith the pandemic, but I wear mine and never take them off.


----------



## luxpop

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> This is really just going to depend on your wrist size and the tennis bracelet size. My wrist measures approx 15 inches. On average, most tennis bracelets are 7 inches, that is usually the standard. My JUC size is 16 and my tennis bracelet is 7 inches. I personally do not have the JUC yet (planning to purchase for my birthday in August) but my fiancé does and I’m familiar with his although he’s a size 19.



Would love to see your stack once you get the JUC! The thought of the tennis bracelet sliding under my JUC and the 2 pieces damaging each other freaks me out. I'm wondering if there's any way to avoid that with perfect sizing or not.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

luxpop said:


> Would love to see your stack once you get the JUC! The thought of the tennis bracelet sliding under my JUC and the 2 pieces damaging each other freaks me out. I'm wondering if there's any way to avoid that with perfect sizing or not.



I will definitely update here once I purchase! (:


----------



## ggnyc

I have a regular Love and have been planning to add a Regular JUC and call it a day. But I found this photo that I saved from TPF at some point and I’m loving this 3-stack. My question - do you think this is a small or a regular JUC in this stack? Does anyone else go back and forth constantly on what to add next?!


----------



## nycmamaofone

ggnyc said:


> I have a regular Love and have been planning to add a Regular JUC and call it a day. But I found this photo that I saved from TPF at some point and I’m loving this 3-stack. My question - do you think this is a small or a regular JUC in this stack? Does anyone else go back and forth constantly on what to add next?!
> View attachment 5410040


That’s definitely a small JUC.


----------



## MaggyH

ggnyc said:


> I have a regular Love and have been planning to add a Regular JUC and call it a day. But I found this photo that I saved from TPF at some point and I’m loving this 3-stack. My question - do you think this is a small or a regular JUC in this stack? Does anyone else go back and forth constantly on what to add next?!
> View attachment 5410040


It’s a slim JUC for sure


----------



## bluebird03

ggnyc said:


> I have a regular Love and have been planning to add a Regular JUC and call it a day. But I found this photo that I saved from TPF at some point and I’m loving this 3-stack. My question - do you think this is a small or a regular JUC in this stack? Does anyone else go back and forth constantly on what to add next?!
> View attachment 5410040


Small JUC and this stack (of 3) gets very heavy with a regular JUC!!


----------



## NYC Chicky

Does anyone know definitively if the Juste un Clou full pave was ever made with 5 diamonds on the tail with the largest being the fourth from the end? From people who have posted, it is the middle one which is largest.  A reliable auction house has one but there isn’t paperwork with it. Thanks!


----------



## citylight

I'm looking to get my first bracelet as a reward for myself (survived a tough year at work!)... Tried on the slim JUC size 16 and regular JUC size 15 and can't decide which looks better on my wrist? Have actually been eyeing the slim JUC with diamonds (tried the plain slim JUC for sizing) for the longest time but I also like how the plain regular JUC makes a statement on its own.

I was thinking I could probably wear the slim JUC with diamonds on its own too but my SA suggested stacking the slim JUC.

Would love to hear from everyone here! I'm just a newbie buying my first piece and slowly building up my collection/stack


----------



## NYC Chicky

citylight said:


> I'm looking to get my first bracelet as a reward for myself (survived a tough year at work!)... Tried on the slim JUC size 16 and regular JUC size 15 and can't decide which looks better on my wrist? Have actually been eyeing the slim JUC with diamonds (tried the plain slim JUC for sizing) for the longest time but I also like how the plain regular JUC makes a statement on its own.
> 
> I was thinking I could probably wear the slim JUC with diamonds on its own too but my SA suggested stacking the slim JUC.
> 
> Would love to hear from everyone here! I'm just a newbie buying my first piece and slowly building up my collection/stack
> 
> View attachment 5411092
> View attachment 5411093


How do you prefer to wear your jewelry? You can stack both but I think the regular one makes a statement on its own or looks great stacked.


----------



## Lillianlm

NYC Chicky said:


> How do you prefer to wear your jewelry? You can stack both but I think the regular one makes a statement on its own or looks great stacked.



+1


----------



## ggnyc

bluebird03 said:


> Small JUC and this stack (of 3) gets very heavy with a regular JUC!!


That's a good point. Buying the small JUC would certainly save me money!!! And I never plan to wear it on its own so it doesn't need to make a statement on its own.


----------



## darkangel07760

citylight said:


> I'm looking to get my first bracelet as a reward for myself (survived a tough year at work!)... Tried on the slim JUC size 16 and regular JUC size 15 and can't decide which looks better on my wrist? Have actually been eyeing the slim JUC with diamonds (tried the plain slim JUC for sizing) for the longest time but I also like how the plain regular JUC makes a statement on its own.
> 
> I was thinking I could probably wear the slim JUC with diamonds on its own too but my SA suggested stacking the slim JUC.
> 
> Would love to hear from everyone here! I'm just a newbie buying my first piece and slowly building up my collection/stack
> 
> View attachment 5411092
> View attachment 5411093


Slim JUC with diamonds!


----------



## All things chic

citylight said:


> I'm looking to get my first bracelet as a reward for myself (survived a tough year at work!)... Tried on the slim JUC size 16 and regular JUC size 15 and can't decide which looks better on my wrist? Have actually been eyeing the slim JUC with diamonds (tried the plain slim JUC for sizing) for the longest time but I also like how the plain regular JUC makes a statement on its own.
> 
> I was thinking I could probably wear the slim JUC with diamonds on its own too but my SA suggested stacking the slim JUC.
> 
> Would love to hear from everyone here! I'm just a newbie buying my first piece and slowly building up my collection/stack
> 
> View attachment 5411092
> View attachment 5411093


Slim juc looks more flattering on slim wrists. The regular size is way too masculine looking generally speaking.


----------



## ggnyc

LuckyMe14 said:


> Hello all! I just got a new JUC in YG  may I ask which stack you like most? I cannot decide what looks best… JUC separate on other wrist and 2 loves on the right. Or remove RG love and wear JUC/Love stack YG or wear all three together. I also have a VCA 5 motif, but do not wear it much. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5287673
> View attachment 5287674
> View attachment 5287676
> View attachment 5287785


Hi! I was wondering how you ended up wearing your stack the most since January?


----------



## elizapav

QUOTE="Glitterbomb, post: 34793265, member: 612987"]
I'm so confused. 2 SAs told me the regular JUC cannot be special ordered in size 14. They said it is impossible because of the hinge. What is the truth? I desperately want a size 14 JUC. I would pay the custom order fee if it was possible.

eta: nvm, I see what you mean. So a custom order is possible for 11cm to 13.25 cm. But no 14cm. That is so weird. I wonder why...unfortunately I think a 13.25 would be too small for me, and wouldn't match up with my size 15 loves.
[/QUOTE]

Hi @Glitterbomb and @ShopTil_iDrop, were either of you ever able to place a custom order for a size 14 cm (or smaller) Juste Un Clou bracelet. I have been given different answers but two different SAs and can’t seem to figure this out with clarity. I have a major milestone coming up and thought I’d be able to celebrate it with a JUC bracelet. FWIW, I have a 15 cm Love Bracelet and the 15 cm JUC is too large on me. Thanks!


----------



## sunshineshiney

elizapav said:


> QUOTE="Glitterbomb, post: 34793265, member: 612987"]
> I'm so confused. 2 SAs told me the regular JUC cannot be special ordered in size 14. They said it is impossible because of the hinge. What is the truth? I desperately want a size 14 JUC. I would pay the custom order fee if it was possible.
> 
> eta: nvm, I see what you mean. So a custom order is possible for 11cm to 13.25 cm. But no 14cm. That is so weird. I wonder why...unfortunately I think a 13.25 would be too small for me, and wouldn't match up with my size 15 loves.



Hi @Glitterbomb and @ShopTil_iDrop, were either of you ever able to place a custom order for a size 14 cm (or smaller) Juste Un Clou bracelet. I have been given different answers but two different SAs and can’t seem to figure this out with clarity. I have a major milestone coming up and thought I’d be able to celebrate it with a JUC bracelet. FWIW, I have a 15 cm Love Bracelet and the 15 cm JUC is too large on me. Thanks!
[/QUOTE]

I would try calling your country’s Cartier Client Services phone number and let them know you’re looking for a size 14 JUC. Sometimes the ambassadors over the phone can be more helpful than those in a boutique.
Good luck


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

What is everyone's opinion about the small JUC compared to the reg sized one? I just can't justify spending $7.5k right now and prefer the price point of the small one instead, but heard it's hollow compared to the regular which is solid. Does it bend a lot or frequently bend out of shape?

I'd be wearing it with my LOVE bracelet. I don't have a Cartier in my state anymore, so I'd have to order it online.


----------



## Rulho07

citylight said:


> I'm looking to get my first bracelet as a reward for myself (survived a tough year at work!)... Tried on the slim JUC size 16 and regular JUC size 15 and can't decide which looks better on my wrist? Have actually been eyeing the slim JUC with diamonds (tried the plain slim JUC for sizing) for the longest time but I also like how the plain regular JUC makes a statement on its own.
> 
> I was thinking I could probably wear the slim JUC with diamonds on its own too but my SA suggested stacking the slim JUC.
> 
> Would love to hear from everyone here! I'm just a newbie buying my first piece and slowly building up my collection/stack
> 
> View attachment 5411092
> View attachment 5411093


Definitely the regular size JUC. I don’t know, but I personally hate the look of the SM one. I know it is cheaper, but if you will Invest in a piece like this and you can afford it, the price won’t be taking in consideration, just what you like the most.


----------



## americanroyal89

Mid Century Gal said:


> What is everyone's opinion about the small JUC compared to the reg sized one? I just can't justify spending $7.5k right now and prefer the price point of the small one instead, but heard it's hollow compared to the regular which is solid. Does it bend a lot or frequently bend out of shape?
> 
> I'd be wearing it with my LOVE bracelet. I don't have a Cartier in my state anymore, so I'd have to order it online.


You’ll find people have mixed feelings about it. I have the small size. It is lightweight and hollow. I personally like that it’s not as cumbersome as the full sized version. I haven’t had any issues with it bending out of shape either (although I know some people have). But I love mine. It’s stacked with loves too.
But with all that said, it you really like the full sized version and the only thing holding you back is the price, don’t get the small. Get the one you truly want. Even if that means waiting a bit until you can get it. Because you’ll still think about it. Plus, these things aren’t cheap. Don’t settle.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Glitterbomb said:


> I'm so confused. 2 SAs told me the regular JUC cannot be special ordered in size 14. They said it is impossible because of the hinge. What is the truth? I desperately want a size 14 JUC. I would pay the custom order fee if it was possible.
> 
> eta: nvm, I see what you mean. So a custom order is possible for 11cm to 13.25 cm. But no 14cm. That is so weird. I wonder why...unfortunately I think a 13.25 would be too small for me, and wouldn't match up with my size 15 loves.





elizapav said:


> Hi @Glitterbomb and @ShopTil_iDrop, were either of you ever able to place a custom order for a size 14 cm (or smaller) Juste Un Clou bracelet. I have been given different answers but two different SAs and can’t seem to figure this out with clarity. I have a major milestone coming up and thought I’d be able to celebrate it with a JUC bracelet. FWIW, I have a 15 cm Love Bracelet and the 15 cm JUC is too large on me. Thanks!


I'ver been trying to order a 14 in the regular JuC with diamonds for ages, in the US and in Paris, and so far it has not been possible.

I wear a 14-15 Love, but actually I have been OK with a size 15 JuC. It's not as snug as I would like but it's fine.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Mid Century Gal said:


> What is everyone's opinion about the small JUC compared to the reg sized one? I just can't justify spending $7.5k right now and prefer the price point of the small one instead, but heard it's hollow compared to the regular which is solid. Does it bend a lot or frequently bend out of shape?
> 
> I'd be wearing it with my LOVE bracelet. I don't have a Cartier in my state anymore, so I'd have to order it online.


 
I have the regular size JUC (with diamonds) and love it. I felt the same way as you - the small JUC price was more attractive. However it bothered me that the small JUC was very light. I felt like it would get caught on my clothing/sleeves easily and bend out of shape, which would drive me crazy. That instantly made it less attractive *to me*. 

We never had a Cartier in my state, so at times I've ordered multiple sizes/colors so I can personally see my options and try them on at home.  Whenever you're ready to make your purchase, you can order both sizes from Cartier and return the one you don't love. I think it's important you try on both sizes and see what feels right to *you*. You might prefer the lightness of the small JUC. But if you end up loving the regular size JUC, it would be worth the wait until you can make that purchase . (I had a similar ordeal with VCA diamond earrings. The Sweet Alhambra price point was more ideal than the Vintage Alhambra price. But the Sweet were too tiny for my liking, so I changed my entire wishlist and waited a couple years until I was able to purchase the Vintage size. It was worth the wait!).


----------



## darkangel07760

americanroyal89 said:


> You’ll find people have mixed feelings about it. I have the small size. It is lightweight and hollow. I personally like that it’s not as cumbersome as the full sized version. I haven’t had any issues with it bending out of shape either (although I know some people have). But I love mine. It’s stacked with loves too.
> But with all that said, it you really like the full sized version and the only thing holding you back is the price, don’t get the small. Get the one you truly want. Even if that means waiting a bit until you can get it. Because you’ll still think about it. Plus, these things aren’t cheap. Don’t settle.


I have the small JUC and love it. I love bracelets but I don’t like wearing heavy ones. So the small JUC is perfect for me. However, I think you should wait for the reg JUC because that’s the one you want.  Don’t settle!


----------



## elizapav

QuelleFromage said:


> I'ver been trying to order a 14 in the regular JuC with diamonds for ages, in the US and in Paris, and so far it has not been possible.
> 
> I wear a 14-15 Love, but actually I have been OK with a size 15 JuC. It's not as snug as I would like but it's fine.



thanks. Good to know! The 15 cm moved too much, I am so used to the fit of my love. Trying to avoid the prospect of ending up with something else and then magically, a 14 cm goes into production! Wear in good health.


----------



## All things chic

Mid Century Gal said:


> What is everyone's opinion about the small JUC compared to the reg sized one? I just can't justify spending $7.5k right now and prefer the price point of the small one instead, but heard it's hollow compared to the regular which is solid. Does it bend a lot or frequently bend out of shape?
> 
> I'd be wearing it with my LOVE bracelet. I don't have a Cartier in my state anymore, so I'd have to order it online.




I love the small juc with diamonds, especially if you stack it with Cartier love bracelets. Personally for me it is much more feminine and eye-catching than the regular size. Favorite stack is with 4 love bracelets with small juc.


----------



## liquidfir

Hihi ladies. Does anyone else have a Juste Un Clou bracelet without a Cartier stamp on the nail tip? i tried googling but some ppl have the stamp but some people dont.


----------



## LuckyMe14

ggnyc said:


> Hi! I was wondering how you ended up wearing your stack the most since January?


Hi!  I actually wear the YG love and YG JUC together for 90% of the time. I love the VCA on either arm, but do not wear it very often. My RG love is in the box I must admit for months now


----------



## Glitterbomb

elizapav said:


> Hi @Glitterbomb and @ShopTil_iDrop, were either of you ever able to place a custom order for a size 14 cm (or smaller) Juste Un Clou bracelet. I have been given different answers but two different SAs and can’t seem to figure this out with clarity. I have a major milestone coming up and thought I’d be able to celebrate it with a JUC bracelet. FWIW, I have a 15 cm Love Bracelet and the 15 cm JUC is too large on me. Thanks!



No, I wasn't. I was told it was impossible. I ended up going for the size 15 and I gained some weight so they actually fit me pretty well now. And now my size 15 loves are tight....


----------



## GLX0

I purchased the juste un clou in rose gold online, I'm just not sure if I should have gone yellow gold I'm not sure if it suits my skin tone. I don't have a boutique near me so I couldn't try it on in person. This is my first purchase if you guys could give me your opinion that would be really appreciated  x


----------



## Yodabest

GLX0 said:


> I purchased the juste un clou in rose gold online, I'm just not sure if I should have gone yellow gold I'm not sure if it suits my skin tone. I don't have a boutique near me so I couldn't try it on in person. This is my first purchase if you guys could give me your opinion that would be really appreciated  x



It looks like it blends with your skin tone so it depends on the look you want. Yellow gold would be more of a pop.


----------



## darkangel07760

GLX0 said:


> I purchased the juste un clou in rose gold online, I'm just not sure if I should have gone yellow gold I'm not sure if it suits my skin tone. I don't have a boutique near me so I couldn't try it on in person. This is my first purchase if you guys could give me your opinion that would be really appreciated  x


I love the RG on you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

GLX0 said:


> I purchased the juste un clou in rose gold online, I'm just not sure if I should have gone yellow gold I'm not sure if it suits my skin tone. I don't have a boutique near me so I couldn't try it on in person. This is my first purchase if you guys could give me your opinion that would be really appreciated  x


I think rose gold flatters most skin tones, including yours. Yellow gold would be brighter, less subtle. Personally I can't wear YG as my skin tone is a funny mix of ethnicities that can look a bit sallow


----------



## Lillianlm

PC1984 said:


> It looks like it blends with your skin tone so it depends on the look you want. Yellow gold would be more of a pop.



+1


----------



## NYC Chicky

GLX0 said:


> I purchased the juste un clou in rose gold online, I'm just not sure if I should have gone yellow gold I'm not sure if it suits my skin tone. I don't have a boutique near me so I couldn't try it on in person. This is my first purchase if you guys could give me your opinion that would be really appreciated  x



It looks great. I think the rose gold is a softer look compared to a yellow gold which contrast more etc.


----------



## GLX0

Thank you everyone  I am planning on getting the love bangle but can't decide between no diamonds or 4 diamonds, is the 4 diamonds worth it or should I get the one without? There's too many options..  x


----------



## Yodabest

GLX0 said:


> Thank you everyone  I am planning on getting the love bangle but can't decide between no diamonds or 4 diamonds, is the 4 diamonds worth it or should I get the one without? There's too many options..  x



The love with 4 diamonds is an extra $4,000 over the one without. That’s $1,000 per diamond. Whether that’s worth it or not is a very personal decision.

I have the one without diamonds after debating which I should get. I personally feel like the diamonds are small and it doesn’t make much of a difference on the love. I have the JUC with diamonds and I think the diamonds on that bracelet is much more impactful than on the love.


----------



## lindaaaa

Does anyone take their JUC bracelet (regular size) off and on everyday? I'm not sure I'd find it comfortable to sleep in but wondering if that will wear down the closure mechanism over time.


----------



## Gabrielle Neal

lindaaaa said:


> Does anyone take their JUC bracelet (regular size) off and on everyday? I'm not sure I'd find it comfortable to sleep in but wondering if that will wear down the closure mechanism over time.
> 
> I would take mine off when I first purchased, but after a few months, I decided to keep on. I wear mine everyday and do not remove. I didn’t want to wear down the closure, so I made the decision to keep on. Had to get used to it, but now, super comfortable.


----------



## joheinous

lindaaaa said:


> Does anyone take their JUC bracelet (regular size) off and on everyday? I'm not sure I'd find it comfortable to sleep in but wondering if that will wear down the closure mechanism over time.


I have taken my JUC off once. I am completely used to having it on.


----------



## lilpikachu

liquidfir said:


> Hihi ladies. Does anyone else have a Juste Un Clou bracelet without a Cartier stamp on the nail tip? i tried googling but some ppl have the stamp but some people dont.


Hi there! Yes my JUC does not have the Cartier stamp on the nail tip (purchased in August 2014).

My partner’s JUC, purchased in June 2014 does have the stamp on the tip. He also thinks my JUC is heavier than his 

I have to admit, I’m really glad mine has the old lock mechanism even though I cannot get my bracelet off without assistance.


----------



## lilpikachu

lindaaaa said:


> Does anyone take their JUC bracelet (regular size) off and on everyday? I'm not sure I'd find it comfortable to sleep in but wondering if that will wear down the closure mechanism over time.


I don’t do this because I don’t want the hinge to become loose.  Mind you, I have taken my bracelet off a number of times, I just don’t do it everyday.

Try leaving it on 24/7 - you do get used to it!


----------



## lonelyphoton

lindaaaa said:


> Does anyone take their JUC bracelet (regular size) off and on everyday? I'm not sure I'd find it comfortable to sleep in but wondering if that will wear down the closure mechanism over time.



I leave mine on for the most part, to preserve the hinge like @lilpikachu mentioned. I find it more comfortable to have the nail tip side of the bracelet closer to the hand.


----------



## ehy210

PC1984 said:


> The love with 4 diamonds is an extra $4,000 over the one without. That’s $1,000 per diamond. Whether that’s worth it or not is a very personal decision.
> 
> I have the one without diamonds after debating which I should get. I personally feel like the diamonds are small and it doesn’t make much of a difference on the love. I have the JUC with diamonds and I think the diamonds on that bracelet is much more impactful than on the love.



I was in your same position about a year ago and went back and forth with the diamonds. The one with the diamonds is beautiful but I ultimately went with the love without diamonds because I like a more uniform, cleaner look for the gold bangle. Also, the diamonds aren’t too noticeable to justify the price for me. I have no regrets at all. I used the money to purchase the JUC with diamonds, which are much more noticeable. You may want to add other pieces with diamonds to your stack in the future. I’m glad I didn’t go with the diamond love so it doesn’t look too bling bling as I add more and more pieces to stack. In short, if this will be your only bracelet, get the diamond love. If you want to stack, I’d put the money towards other pieces to compliment your love. In the end it’s whatever you like!


----------



## Yodabest

ehy210 said:


> I was in your same position about a year ago and went back and forth with the diamonds. The one with the diamonds is beautiful but I ultimately went with the love without diamonds because I like a more uniform, cleaner look for the gold bangle. Also, the diamonds aren’t too noticeable to justify the price for me. I have no regrets at all. I used the money to purchase the JUC with diamonds, which are much more noticeable. You may want to add other pieces with diamonds to your stack in the future. I’m glad I didn’t go with the diamond love so it doesn’t look too bling bling as I add more and more pieces to stack. In short, if this will be your only bracelet, get the diamond love. If you want to stack, I’d put the money towards other pieces to compliment your love. In the end it’s whatever you like!



This is a great way to put it- if you plan to stack the love vs not!


----------



## eggpudding

luxpop said:


> For any ladies wearing a regular JUC with tennis bracelet, what size tennis bracelet do you wear compared to your JUC?





cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> This is really just going to depend on your wrist size and the tennis bracelet size. My wrist measures approx 15 inches. On average, most tennis bracelets are 7 inches, that is usually the standard. My JUC size is 16 and my tennis bracelet is 7 inches. I personally do not have the JUC yet (planning to purchase for my birthday in August) but my fiancé does and I’m familiar with his although he’s a size 19.





luxpop said:


> Would love to see your stack once you get the JUC! The thought of the tennis bracelet sliding under my JUC and the 2 pieces damaging each other freaks me out. I'm wondering if there's any way to avoid that with perfect sizing or not.



I added a 4.5 tcw tennis bracelet to my stack - always wanted one and thought it’d be a handy spacer between my JUC and loves. I “sacrificed” my plain love wearing the JUC with tail facing the love (trying to avoid dings and damage to the nail head), but the scratches from the JUC overlapping on the love got to me eventually  I now wear it head facing the tennis bracelet only (otherwise it still overlaps the tennis and on occasion the love!!).

The nail head overlaps one stone on the the tennis bracelet occasionally but I think I’m ok with that - hoping the diamonds are hardy enough on both items, even though I do get paranoid as diamonds will scratch diamonds! It also gets stuck under the loves occasionally but I’m not too fussed about that.  So if you want to stack it’s a matter of picking the lesser of two evils and what option you’re willing to tolerate.

My wrist size is 14cm, I shortened my 16cm tennis bracelet to 15 and I wear size 15 in JUC and 16 in loves for reference.

I do wonder if a size 14 JUC (if they ever make one…) would be better for us small-wristed ladies as I don’t like the movement up and down the arm and overlapping when stacking, but maybe due to the shape of the JUC it will never sit flush anyway….


----------



## emo4488

eggpudding said:


> I added a 4.5 tcw tennis bracelet to my stack - always wanted one and thought it’d be a handy spacer between my JUC and loves. I “sacrificed” my plain love wearing the JUC with tail facing the love (trying to avoid dings and damage to the nail head), but the scratches from the JUC overlapping on the love got to me eventually  I now wear it head facing the tennis bracelet only (otherwise it still overlaps the tennis and on occasion the love!!).
> 
> The nail head overlaps one stone on the the tennis bracelet occasionally but I think I’m ok with that - hoping the diamonds are hardy enough on both items, even though I do get paranoid as diamonds will scratch diamonds! It also gets stuck under the loves occasionally but I’m not too fussed about that.  So if you want to stack it’s a matter of picking the lesser of two evils and what option you’re willing to tolerate.
> 
> My wrist size is 14cm, I shortened my 16cm tennis bracelet to 15 and I wear size 15 in JUC and 16 in loves for reference.
> 
> I do wonder if a size 14 JUC (if they ever make one…) would be better for us small-wristed ladies as I don’t like the movement up and down the arm and overlapping when stacking, but maybe due to the shape of the JUC it will never sit flush anyway….


Pretty! I know what you mean about a size 14 juc too. I have the same size wrist and also wear a 16 love. I liked the small juc in a 14 but not sure if going 2 sizes down would lead to lots of overlapping and drive me nuts…. It seems like the nail head on the full size would prevent that a little better.


----------



## lonelyphoton

eggpudding said:


> I added a 4.5 tcw tennis bracelet to my stack - always wanted one and thought it’d be a handy spacer between my JUC and loves. I “sacrificed” my plain love wearing the JUC with tail facing the love (trying to avoid dings and damage to the nail head), but the scratches from the JUC overlapping on the love got to me eventually  I now wear it head facing the tennis bracelet only (otherwise it still overlaps the tennis and on occasion the love!!).
> 
> The nail head overlaps one stone on the the tennis bracelet occasionally but I think I’m ok with that - hoping the diamonds are hardy enough on both items, even though I do get paranoid as diamonds will scratch diamonds! It also gets stuck under the loves occasionally but I’m not too fussed about that.  So if you want to stack it’s a matter of picking the lesser of two evils and what option you’re willing to tolerate.
> 
> My wrist size is 14cm, I shortened my 16cm tennis bracelet to 15 and I wear size 15 in JUC and 16 in loves for reference.
> 
> I do wonder if a size 14 JUC (if they ever make one…) would be better for us small-wristed ladies as I don’t like the movement up and down the arm and overlapping when stacking, but maybe due to the shape of the JUC it will never sit flush anyway….


Your stack is beautiful and classic! Do you find that your LOVEs ever partially overlap your tennis bracelet, or just the JUC nail head?


----------



## eggpudding

emo4488 said:


> Pretty! I know what you mean about a size 14 juc too. I have the same size wrist and also wear a 16 love. I liked the small juc in a 14 but not sure if going 2 sizes down would lead to lots of overlapping and drive me nuts…. It seems like the nail head on the full size would prevent that a little better.


Thank you! Ah I wasn’t actually aware the small JUC came in 14  I think the potential damage / banging to the nail head on the small would worry me too. Did you ever try it on in person? If so, did the size 14 overlap your love at all when you did?



lonelyphoton said:


> Your stack is beautiful and classic! Do you find that your LOVEs ever partially overlap your tennis bracelet, or just the JUC nail head?


Thank you!! I think it would be more accurate to say - the tennis bracelet *can *and *has *somehow ended up partially tucked under the loves (but I’d have to be shaking my arm consistently for a while, so not in the usual course of my day). I don’t know if that would happen if I hadn’t shortened the tennis bracelet.


----------



## lonelyphoton

eggpudding said:


> Thank you!! I think it would be more accurate to say - the tennis bracelet *can *and *has *somehow ended up partially tucked under the loves (but I’d have to be shaking my arm consistently for a while, so not in the usual course of my day). I don’t know if that would happen if I hadn’t shortened the tennis bracelet.


Just what I was curious about! Thank you. Have you noticed any scratches on the inside of your LOVEs as a result of the diamonds from your tennis bracelet tucking under?


----------



## eggpudding

lonelyphoton said:


> Just what I was curious about! Thank you. Have you noticed any scratches on the inside of your LOVEs as a result of the diamonds from your tennis bracelet tucking under?


I haven't taken my loves off yet, but will report back when I do


----------



## emo4488

eggpudding said:


> Thank you! Ah I wasn’t actually aware the small JUC came in 14  I think the potential damage / banging to the nail head on the small would worry me too. Did you ever try it on in person? If so, did the size 14 overlap your love at all when you did?


I did try the 14 briefly and really liked the fit but then my SA put on the 15 and said that would be right fit with the 16 Love. I am always very careful not to let any of my pieces touch the store’s inventory so I can’t say if the would overlap. Have you seen how much people get upset when their new piece has a pre-made scratch?!


----------



## md1986

Wait, is the JUC another bracelet you can't take off every day? My wife is getting ready to get one, but I think she was under the assumption that unlikely the LOVE this one can be taken on/off regularly. Is that not the case?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

eggpudding said:


> I added a 4.5 tcw tennis bracelet to my stack - always wanted one and thought it’d be a handy spacer between my JUC and loves. I “sacrificed” my plain love wearing the JUC with tail facing the love (trying to avoid dings and damage to the nail head), but the scratches from the JUC overlapping on the love got to me eventually  I now wear it head facing the tennis bracelet only (otherwise it still overlaps the tennis and on occasion the love!!).
> 
> The nail head overlaps one stone on the the tennis bracelet occasionally but I think I’m ok with that - hoping the diamonds are hardy enough on both items, even though I do get paranoid as diamonds will scratch diamonds! It also gets stuck under the loves occasionally but I’m not too fussed about that.  So if you want to stack it’s a matter of picking the lesser of two evils and what option you’re willing to tolerate.
> 
> My wrist size is 14cm, I shortened my 16cm tennis bracelet to 15 and I wear size 15 in JUC and 16 in loves for reference.
> 
> I do wonder if a size 14 JUC (if they ever make one…) would be better for us small-wristed ladies as I don’t like the movement up and down the arm and overlapping when stacking, but maybe due to the shape of the JUC it will never sit flush anyway….



Absolutely stunning stack!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

md1986 said:


> Wait, is the JUC another bracelet you can't take off every day? My wife is getting ready to get one, but I think she was under the assumption that unlikely the LOVE this one can be taken on/off regularly. Is that not the case?



Yes the JUC can be easily taken off daily unlike the Loves. What most everyone does though is leave them on from day to day and not take them off to avoid the wear and tear to the hinge design that comes with removing the bracelet everyday.


----------



## Yodabest

md1986 said:


> Wait, is the JUC another bracelet you can't take off every day? My wife is getting ready to get one, but I think she was under the assumption that unlikely the LOVE this one can be taken on/off regularly. Is that not the case?



I take my JUC off at the end of the day. It’s in my rotation so I don’t wear it everyday, but I’d say about half the week. I got it in December 2020 and haven’t had any issues with the hinge. I personally wouldn’t be comfortable wearing it 24/7. So far it’s been fine!


----------



## Eva_x

Has anyone with an office job had problems with it scratching while working at a desk? I sit at a computer a lot of the day and am nervous about it wearing the bottom of the bracelet.


----------



## bluebird03

Eva_x said:


> Has anyone with an office job had problems with it scratching while working at a desk? I sit at a computer a lot of the day and am nervous about it wearing the bottom of the bracelet.


I am at a desk all day long as well. I used to worry as well but have given up....cant baby it. That being said I am mindful about it


----------



## eggpudding

Eva_x said:


> Has anyone with an office job had problems with it scratching while working at a desk? I sit at a computer a lot of the day and am nervous about it wearing the bottom of the bracelet.


So far nothing massively visible, but there are tons of hairline scratches inside and out from just… life 

My loves (which are a lot older) are in pretty good shape despite more surface area banging!


----------



## GucciObsessed

I’ve been wearing my JUC 24 / 7 since I’ve gotten it a month ago. I am more nervous to take it on and off and damage the hinge. Very very minor hairline scratches on both the loves and JUC even though the JUC overlaps


----------



## Pickypear

Hi,

recently returned my slim juc because the nail didn’t lay flat (first photo) and my sa found a replacement one for me. Does this new one look okay, normal (third photo)? Initially, I see it as the bottom of the nail looks curving into the right. (Picture with the circle)
Thanks in advance


----------



## DeanK

Hello, is my JUC lock damaged or it is just wore off?

When I lock it I need to press a little bit and move the lock to the right because it is not aligned with the hole.

Anything to repair it? It works perfectly fine it just bothers me.

Anyone had a similar problem?


----------



## lonelyphoton

DeanK said:


> Hello, is my JUC lock damaged or it is just wore off?
> 
> When I lock it I need to press a little bit and move the lock to the right because it is not aligned with the hole.
> 
> Anything to repair it? It works perfectly fine it just bothers me.
> 
> Anyone had a similar problem?



It looks a little warped to me — the hole should line up exactly with the other side of thr bracelet. I would definitely bring it to Cartier for repair…don’t be tempted to bend it back yourself!


----------



## Brigittew1

Has anyone experienced the bracelet turning their arm green?  This was purchased directly from the Cartier store.


----------



## lonelyphoton

Brigittew1 said:


> Has anyone experienced the bracelet turning their arm green?  This was purchased directly from the Cartier store.


To me, it looks perhaps like it might be jewelry rouge from routine polishing and finishing of the piece that was trapped in the pave under the nail head and transferred to your skin — do you have an ultrasonic bath for cleaning? If so, that should remove it. If not, Cartier should be able to use theirs to clean off remaining residue.


----------



## Lien

eggpudding said:


> I added a 4.5 tcw tennis bracelet to my stack - always wanted one and thought it’d be a handy spacer between my JUC and loves. I “sacrificed” my plain love wearing the JUC with tail facing the love (trying to avoid dings and damage to the nail head), but the scratches from the JUC overlapping on the love got to me eventually  I now wear it head facing the tennis bracelet only (otherwise it still overlaps the tennis and on occasion the love!!).
> 
> The nail head overlaps one stone on the the tennis bracelet occasionally but I think I’m ok with that - hoping the diamonds are hardy enough on both items, even though I do get paranoid as diamonds will scratch diamonds! It also gets stuck under the loves occasionally but I’m not too fussed about that.  So if you want to stack it’s a matter of picking the lesser of two evils and what option you’re willing to tolerate.
> 
> My wrist size is 14cm, I shortened my 16cm tennis bracelet to 15 and I wear size 15 in JUC and 16 in loves for reference.
> 
> I do wonder if a size 14 JUC (if they ever make one…) would be better for us small-wristed ladies as I don’t like the movement up and down the arm and overlapping when stacking, but maybe due to the shape of the JUC it will never sit flush anyway….



Just saw this post.  I think the 15 in JUC and 16 in Loves are perfect for you.  Loving you stack.


----------



## MainlyBailey

I love the juste un clou so much- I have the small in RG (no diamonds), and two regular ones in YG and RG with diamonds.


----------



## J_Lurker

Do you think it would be too much to add a slim juc bracelet to my stack? I sold mine a couple of years ago because taking it on and off scared me with the wire mechanism, but I can't stop thinking about it >.<

Should I go for it again seeings as though I know the size etc or will this still bother me... Just don't know if the juc ring on my other hand would cut my cravings lol.


----------



## tutung

Sorry in advance if this is the wrong place to post.
Does anyone has a small JUC stacking with a Hermes kelly bracelet? I’m considering this combo and wondering how the stack looks in real life!


----------



## xblackxstarx

J_Lurker said:


> Do you think it would be too much to add a slim juc bracelet to my stack? I sold mine a couple of years ago because taking it on and off scared me with the wire mechanism, but I can't stop thinking about it >.<
> 
> Should I go for it again seeings as though I know the size etc or will this still bother me... Just don't know if the juc ring on my other hand would cut my cravings lol.
> View attachment 5595306


I think the small juc would look stunning with your current stack and i'd love to see it


----------



## ChanelCartier

J_Lurker said:


> Do you think it would be too much to add a slim juc bracelet to my stack? I sold mine a couple of years ago because taking it on and off scared me with the wire mechanism, but I can't stop thinking about it >.<
> 
> Should I go for it again seeings as though I know the size etc or will this still bother me... Just don't know if the juc ring on my other hand would cut my cravings lol.
> View attachment 5595306


I think it will look amazing. Go for it!


----------



## kbluebutterfly

tutung said:


> Sorry in advance if this is the wrong place to post.
> Does anyone has a small JUC stacking with a Hermes kelly bracelet? I’m considering this combo and wondering how the stack looks in real life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595532
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! It’s not the Kelly bracelet, but it will look like something like this!


----------



## tutung

kbluebutterfly said:


> View attachment 5602077


Is this a regular JUC?


----------



## kbluebutterfly

Yes. Regular JUC and Love. It's a bit loose since i got the bigger size 


tutung said:


> Is this a regular JUC?


----------



## tutung

kbluebutterfly said:


> Yes. Regular JUC and Love. It's a bit loose since i got the bigger size


So pretty!!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Just wanted to post my long awaited birthday reveal that I just picked up tonight! I finally FINALLY added the regular diamond JUC in YG to my stack! I could not be happier! For reference, my loves are 17s and JUC is 16. Also tried on the regular pave Love bracelet in WG. Definitely added to my wishlist but will be manyyyyyy many years before I even think about adding that one but WG is my color of choice.


----------



## glamourbag

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Just wanted to post my long awaited birthday reveal that I just picked up tonight! I finally FINALLY added the regular diamond JUC in YG to my stack! I could not be happier! For reference, my loves are 17s and JUC is 16. Also tried on the regular pave Love bracelet in WG. Definitely added to my wishlist but will be manyyyyyy many years before I even think about adding that one but WG is my color of choice.
> 
> View attachment 5603595
> 
> View attachment 5603596


Congratulations and Happy belated birthday! Its a perfect addition for you!!!! And YES... you need that wg pave. Its always nice to have a goal to work towards (hard part is not getting side tracked). In the meantime, your newest version of your stack is absolutely stunning.


----------



## nycmamaofone

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Just wanted to post my long awaited birthday reveal that I just picked up tonight! I finally FINALLY added the regular diamond JUC in YG to my stack! I could not be happier! For reference, my loves are 17s and JUC is 16. Also tried on the regular pave Love bracelet in WG. Definitely added to my wishlist but will be manyyyyyy many years before I even think about adding that one but WG is my color of choice.
> 
> View attachment 5603595
> 
> View attachment 5603596


Your new stack is absolute perfection!! Absolutely love how each piece looks together.


----------



## skyqueen

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Just wanted to post my long awaited birthday reveal that I just picked up tonight! I finally FINALLY added the regular diamond JUC in YG to my stack! I could not be happier! For reference, my loves are 17s and JUC is 16. Also tried on the regular pave Love bracelet in WG. Definitely added to my wishlist but will be manyyyyyy many years before I even think about adding that one but WG is my color of choice.
> 
> View attachment 5603595
> 
> View attachment 5603596


----------



## frankie444

Elegantlytwist said:


> Joining the club with the slim juc in yellow gold. Never think I would like the juc but now I’m completely smitten!


Where is your tennis bracelet from?


----------



## lvchanellvr

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Just wanted to post my long awaited birthday reveal that I just picked up tonight! I finally FINALLY added the regular diamond JUC in YG to my stack! I could not be happier! For reference, my loves are 17s and JUC is 16. Also tried on the regular pave Love bracelet in WG. Definitely added to my wishlist but will be manyyyyyy many years before I even think about adding that one but WG is my color of choice.
> 
> View attachment 5603595
> 
> View attachment 5603596


Congratulations, the JUC is stunning with your existing stack. Now you need to add more VCA.


----------



## sparklebunny

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Just wanted to post my long awaited birthday reveal that I just picked up tonight! I finally FINALLY added the regular diamond JUC in YG to my stack! I could not be happier! For reference, my loves are 17s and JUC is 16. Also tried on the regular pave Love bracelet in WG. Definitely added to my wishlist but will be manyyyyyy many years before I even think about adding that one but WG is my color of choice.
> 
> View attachment 5603595
> 
> View attachment 5603596


Happy birthday!! Wear it in good health and enjoy!!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

glamourbag said:


> Congratulations and Happy belated birthday! Its a perfect addition for you!!!! And YES... you need that wg pave. Its always nice to have a goal to work towards (hard part is not getting side tracked). In the meantime, your newest version of your stack is absolutely stunning.





nycmamaofone said:


> Your new stack is absolute perfection!! Absolutely love how each piece looks together.





skyqueen said:


>





lvchanellvr said:


> Congratulations, the JUC is stunning with your existing stack. Now you need to add more VCA.





sparklebunny said:


> Happy birthday!! Wear it in good health and enjoy!!


Thank you all so much!!


----------



## smc1592

I saw these photos of Matilda Djerf wearing a Cartier stack and was trying to determine what size (small model or regular) her Juste Un Clou bracelet is by comparing it to the original love bracelet beside it. If anyone could guess that would be really helpful!


TIA!


----------



## Lillianlm

It looks like the small JUC. It also looks bent — at least in the middle photo.


----------



## lill_canele

Definitely the small JUC and agree with @Lillianlm it looks bent.


----------



## smc1592

Lillianlm said:


> It looks like the small JUC. It also looks bent — at least in the middle photo.





lill_canele said:


> Definitely the small JUC and agree with @Lillianlm it looks bent.


Thank you both!


----------



## playingwithbags

Does anyone have clear pics of a faded rose gold juc bracelet next to a yellow gold love bracelet? 

For my first purchase, I really wanted a YG small juc with diamonds and eventually a YG love bracelet to stack later down the road. Unfortunately the store only had the RG juc but I bought it so I could utilize the vat discount abroad. But now I am in a dilemma. I much prefer yellow gold, and I am slowly getting okay with mixing metals but I don't prefer it. (Oddly, I enjoy seeing mixed metals on others!) Should I buy a RG love to match the juc? Or buy a yellow gold love (which has been a forever wishlist item) and hope that the RG juc fades enough to where it looks like a decent, although not perfect, match?


----------



## Dany_37

Definitely don't buy the RG waiting for it to fade. If YG is what you really want, I would get that.


----------



## playingwithbags

Dany_37 said:


> Definitely don't buy the RG waiting for it to fade. If YG is what you really want, I would get that.


I was in a hurry and the vat discount was too tempting so I already purchased the small JUC in RG and I cannot return it  So deciding if I should now purchase a RG or YG LOVE to stack on top. Just wanted to see pics and see if the color difference is that noticeable since I heard RG fades for most people.


----------



## Cat Fondler

I would definitely get the yg love especially since you have your heart set on it. There is relatively less surface area on the thin JUC, and much more on the love, therefore I think the color difference won’t be too noticeable and likely it all will read as yellow. Plus it’s okay to mix! I personally love rose gold and yg together. Cartier’s rose gold is subtle. I have a rose gold clash and yg love and they go very well together.


----------



## playingwithbags

Cat Fondler said:


> I would definitely get the yg love especially since you have your heart set on it. There is relatively less surface area on the thin JUC, and much more on the love, therefore I think the color difference won’t be too noticeable and likely it all will read as yellow. Plus it’s okay to mix! I personally love rose gold and yg together. Cartier’s rose gold is subtle. I have a rose gold clash and yg love and they go very well together.


You're so right, thanks for pointing out the surface area difference! The clash is a very beautiful line. Cartier is so addicting!


----------



## Dany_37

playingwithbags said:


> I was in a hurry and the vat discount was too tempting so I already purchased the small JUC in RG and I cannot return it  So deciding if I should now purchase a RG or YG LOVE to stack on top. Just wanted to see pics and see if the color difference is that noticeable since I heard RG fades for most people.


I would still opt for the YG...hope it all works all out well


----------



## JOJA

playingwithbags said:


> I was in a hurry and the vat discount was too tempting so I already purchased the small JUC in RG and I cannot return it  So deciding if I should now purchase a RG or YG LOVE to stack on top. Just wanted to see pics and see if the color difference is that noticeable since I heard RG fades for most people.



Enjoy your new bracelet ~ the small juc w/ diamonds in rose is beautiful.  You can do either a yellow or rose love.  The color difference is pretty minimal and both would look good with your juc, it’s really all about your preference.


----------



## katayoun

playingwithbags said:


> I was in a hurry and the vat discount was too tempting so I already purchased the small JUC in RG and I cannot return it  So deciding if I should now purchase a RG or YG LOVE to stack on top. Just wanted to see pics and see if the color difference is that noticeable since I heard RG fades for most people.


Which did you end up with?!  I totally agree with the other commenter— RG and YG look gorgeous together.


----------



## Yvette Sojourner

Happy birthday me! I knew exactly what I wanted to celebrate my 43rd birthday. But when I tried on the Juste Un Clou bracelet in store there was no doubt in my mind I would not be taking it off! I also got the Juste Un Clou ring. Both are in white gold and regular size. Love, love, love my stack ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## katayoun

YvetteSojourner said:


> Happy birthday me! I knew exactly what I wanted to celebrate my 43rd birthday. But when I tried on the Juste Un Clou bracelet in store there was no doubt in my mind I would not be taking it off! I also got the Juste Un Clou ring. Both are in white gold and regular size. Love, love, love my stack ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613254
> View attachment 5613252
> View attachment 5613253


Stunning . Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Yvette Sojourner

katayoun said:


> Stunning . Happy Birthday!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## glamourbag

YvetteSojourner said:


> Happy birthday me! I knew exactly what I wanted to celebrate my 43rd birthday. But when I tried on the Juste Un Clou bracelet in store there was no doubt in my mind I would not be taking it off! I also got the Juste Un Clou ring. Both are in white gold and regular size. Love, love, love my stack ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613254
> View attachment 5613252
> View attachment 5613253


Beautiful. Happy Birthday.


----------



## micke

catmdl said:


> Thin just in clou in yellow gold - my first piece of Cartier jewelry (I also have a tank francais). I don’t plan on ever taking it off! I chose the just un clou over the love because I saved up and bought it with my own money, and whenever I look at it the nail reminds me of how hard work can pay off ❤️


----------



## micke

Hello all, I have been following this thread for years and yesterday I finally purchased my first sm JUC with Diamond in RG. I love it so much. But have a couple questions need advise:  1. I got the size 15, when I tried on in the boutique it felt perfectly fine but after I returned home I tried on again it still fits perfectly fine but a little snuggle I am afraid it might be too tight during summer when my wrist swells. Should size up to 16? 
2. Could anyone please tell me if the tail looking the way it should be. I tired looking from different angles and think that it is not straightly propionates, Are you seeing the same and should I bring it back and exchange for another one?  
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Rulho07

Without a doubt, that is the big problem with Cartier, that there are no half sizes. In my opinion, it does look a little tight, but maybe the next one is too big. I know that my comment doesn't help much but if I had to choose, maybe I would choose the 16.


----------



## micke

Rulho07 said:


> Without a doubt, that is the big problem with Cartier, that there are no half sizes. In my opinion, it does look a little tight, but maybe the next one is too big. I know that my comment doesn't help much but if I had to choose, maybe I would choose the 16.


Thanks Rulho07. That’s my concern too I always like my stuffs on a little loose side. I know size 16 would be little loose but Not sure if it would turn since the bracelet is not supposed to turn. How about the tail do you see any issues with the tail.  Thanks again!


----------



## Swanky

I don't see any issues with the tail.  Sizing is so subjective, whatever YOU like best!


----------



## QuelleFromage

micke said:


> Thanks Rulho07. That’s my concern too I always like my stuffs on a little loose side. I know size 16 would be little loose but Not sure if it would turn since the bracelet is not supposed to turn. How about the tail do you see any issues with the tail.  Thanks again!


JuC has to be quite loose to turn - mine's a 15 regular and it's *very* loose and still doesn't ever turn...I think if you like a looser fit and are concerned about hot weather, go to size 16.


----------



## micke

Swanky said:


> I don't see any issues with the tail.  Sizing is so subjective, whatever YOU like


----------



## micke

Thanks. I do like little looser fit. I am thinking of going back and ask for a size 16 to try on I just hope that they have in the boutique when I go this weekend.


----------



## micke

QuelleFromage said:


> JuC has to be quite loose to turn - mine's a 15 regular and it's *very* loose and still doesn't ever turn...I think if you like a looser fit and are concerned about hot weather, go to size 16.


Thanks. Good to know that your Juc is very loose and still doesn’t turn. I will call my SA and let him know that I want to try size 16 to compare which I should have done when I made the purchase.


----------



## JOJA

micke said:


> Thanks. I do like little looser fit. I am thinking of going back and ask for a size 16 to try on I just hope that they have in the boutique when I go this weekend.


When I purchased this is what I did ~ I ended up sticking with size 15 (my loves are 16).  The size 16 juc turned on me and that would annoy me.  Definitely a good idea to try both sizes for peace of mind!


----------



## lonelyphoton

micke said:


> 1. I got the size 15, when I tried on in the boutique it felt perfectly fine but after I returned home I tried on again it still fits perfectly fine but a little snuggle I am afraid it might be too tight during summer when my wrist swells. Should size up to 16?


Beautiful! A 15 fit on me very similar to how it looks on you - I ended up deciding on a 16 for comfort. I also thought, on me, the slightly looser fit was more flattering as it made my arm look slimmer. It doesn’t turn unless I force it. Caveats: I have the regular JUC, which is heavier than the small, and often wear it 24/7.


----------



## Gunia17

Hi. I also have a Small Juc in size 15. It’s on the tighter side,but not uncomfortable. I also ordered it in size 16,cours i thought that the size was to snug. Unfortunatelly the size 16 was to big. It only sticked out more on my hand and also has fallen on my loves. I had to return him. The two pictures are with Juc size 15 and another one with size 16. My wrist size is 14,7 -15 cm.Size 15,5 would be perfect


----------



## micke

JOJA said:


> When I purchased this is what I did ~ I ended up sticking with size 15 (my loves are 16).  The size 16 juc turned on me and that would annoy me.  Definitely a good idea to try both sizes for peace of mind!


Thanks JOJA. I have let the SA know that I will be returning this weekend to try on size 16 hopefully it works out.


----------



## micke

Gunia17 said:


> Hi. I also have a Small Juc in size 15. It’s on the tighter side,but not uncomfortable. I also ordered it in size 16,cours i thought that the size was to snug. Unfortunatelly the size 16 was to big. It only sticked out more on my hand and also has fallen on my loves. I had to return him. The two pictures are with Juc size 15 and another one with size 16. My wrist size is 14,7 -15 cm.Size 15,5 would be perfect
> 
> View attachment 5618684
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618685
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618687
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618688
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618689


Oh boy that is a big difference with size 15 and size 16. thanks much for sharing your pictures. was the 1st photo in 15 too?  See that’s what I was looking for my 15 to sit on my wrist but it is not as loose as on yours. My wrist is exactly 15 when I used the printout measurement on the Cartier website.  But I definitely need try the 16 to have a peace of mind.


----------



## mrs_jlp

Purchased the YG regular JUC this week in Greece and with VAT and the euro/usd right now, it’s nearly a $2k savings!


----------



## micke

Update: exchanged to size 16 since it feels better than size 15. It does not turn on itself but I can turn it with very little force. SA said he personally thinks it was too big on me. Do you think 16 is too loose on my wrist. Including some photos for your reference sorry for so many of them. Photos #1-7 are exactly how 16 fits on me.  Photo #8 is after I manually fixed it to the position I wanted it to sit on my wrist. I wish carrier had half sizes. I like the comfort fit of 16 but I prefer the look of 15 (it fits fine now but worry about summer heat then it might a bit tight) photo #9 is the look with 15 and the last photo is the look with 16. Which one would your prefer.  Looking forward for your comments / suggestions


----------



## BBINX

I’m sure others will chime in with this, but the fit/feel is a personal preference. It matters most what you think and how it feels and looks to you in the end. I bought my regular JUC with diamonds in a size 16 and couldn’t stand how it move up and down my arm and settled at the base of my palm. I ultimately returned it for a size 15 and it is much more tolerable despite being more snug with my prominent wrist bone.


----------



## Summerof89

Finally....purchased prior to the upcoming price increase in size 15 =)


----------



## artax

micke said:


> Update: exchanged to size 16 since it feels better than size 15. It does not turn on itself but I can turn it with very little force. SA said he personally thinks it was too big on me. Do you think 16 is too loose on my wrist. Including some photos for your reference sorry for so many of them. Photos #1-7 are exactly how 16 fits on me.  Photo #8 is after I manually fixed it to the position I wanted it to sit on my wrist. I wish carrier had half sizes. I like the comfort fit of 16 but I prefer the look of 15 (it fits fine now but worry about summer heat then it might a bit tight) photo #9 is the look with 15 and the last photo is the look with 16. Which one would your prefer.  Looking forward for your comments / suggestions
> 
> View attachment 5621999
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622004
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622008


I think looks good on u.. I prefer that style more cause in summers ATMs get swollen too.. mine are also more loose.. enjoy!❤️


----------



## micke

BBINX said:


> I’m sure others will chime in with this, but the fit/feel is a personal preference. It matters most what you think and how it feels and looks to you in the end. I bought my regular JUC with diamonds in a size 16 and couldn’t stand how it move up and down my arm and settled at the base of my palm. I ultimately returned it for a size 15 and it is much more tolerable despite being more snug with my prominent wrist bone.


Thanks BBINX.


BBINX said:


> I’m sure others will chime in with this, but the fit/feel is a personal preference. It matters most what you think and how it feels and looks to you in the end. I bought my regular JUC with diamonds in a size 16 and couldn’t stand how it move up and down my arm and settled at the base of my palm. I ultimately returned it for a size 15 and it is much more tolerable despite being more snug with my prominent wrist bone.


thanks BBINX. You are absolutely right. I have decided for 16 for the comfort fit even though it is on the loose side but doesn’t turn itself so I am good. also I don’t want to not be able to wear with the summer heat when my arm swallows.


----------



## micke

artax said:


> I think looks good on u.. I prefer that style more cause in summers ATMs get swollen too.. mine are also more loose.. enjoy!❤️


Thanks artax.  I am enjoying it a lot!!   And definitely will for many more years to come.


----------



## Selinaa

Hello, would like to heard some thoughts or get some advice on my current situation. 

I own the original Love size 17, which is on the looser side. I had made the mistake on switching it. As of now would like to add the original Juste Un Clou with diamond, if I go for the size 15, would it overlap? Has anyone come across this problem?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Selinaa said:


> Hello, would like to heard some thoughts or get some advice on my current situation.
> 
> I own the original Love size 17, which is on the looser side. I had made the mistake on switching it. As of now would like to add the original Juste Un Clou with diamond, if I go for the size 15, would it overlap? Has anyone come across this problem?


I’m not sure if you’re referring to the Love overlapping the JUC or the JUC overlapping the Love but either way neither should overlap each other unless your Love is really that big but even then with the design of the nail head I really don’t see the Love actually being able to go over it at all. Have you tried the 15 yet? Reason I ask is because most everyone sizes down only one size from their Love for the JUC. My Loves are 17s and a loose fit but my JUC is a 16 and all fit very well. I just don’t like tight bracelets or bangles.


----------



## Selinaa

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I’m not sure if you’re referring to the Love overlapping the JUC or the JUC overlapping the Love but either way neither should overlap each other unless your Love is really that big but even then with the design of the nail head I really don’t see the Love actually being able to go over it at all. Have you tried the 15 yet? Reason I ask is because most everyone sizes down only one size from their Love for the JUC. My Loves are 17s and a loose fit but my JUC is a 16 and all fit very well. I just don’t like tight bracelets or bangles.


My wrist size is 5 1/2, so in between. Originally, I went with the love 16 which felt its too snug, maybe due to the hot weather, but I was still able to move it slightly. Switched to 17, is too loose but I rather it be a bit looser then to be uncomfortable. As of now, felt like I should of kept the 16. Now past, I want to add the JUC, wasn't sure if I should go for size 15(worrying the love might overlap the JUC). Size 16, might be too big. I've never tried the original JUC, wasn't sure height of the nail head on the JUC. Not sure which sizes to go for. Don't have a store in my state so its tough to make the decision.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Selinaa said:


> My wrist size is 5 1/2, so in between. Originally, I went with the love 16 which felt its too snug, maybe due to the hot weather, but I was still able to move it slightly. Switched to 17, is too loose but I rather it be a bit looser then to be uncomfortable. As of now, felt like I should have kept the 16. Now past, I want to add the JUC, wasn't sure if I should go for size 15(worrying the love might overlap the JUC). Size 16, might be too big. I've never tried the original JUC, wasn't sure height of the nail head on the JUC. Not sure which sizes to go for. Don't have a store in my state so its tough to make the decision.


My wrist measures 15-15.25 cm which I think is closer to 6 inches so your arm sounds a little smaller than mine but I took some photos for reference for you when they are further up my arm and when they are down at my wrist bone. Here is how my 17 Loves and 16 JUC fits. As you can see, the nail head definitely stands up high against the nail head. I believe I’ve tried on the 15 JUC before but regardless what size you want to go for I just really don’t see your Love overlapping your JUC. It’s just going to come down to your size preference. If you plan to buy online just know of course you can always exchange sizes or if finances are feasible buy both sizes and return the one you don’t like. I believe either size will work for you but I have a feeling you really want the 15.


----------



## Shayy17

Question for all the JUC owners. I just got mine and I was curious about the clasp closure. Many times when I put some pressure to make sure it’s closed while wearing it goes in a few millimeters (nothing I can see and I don’t think there’s risk of it falling off or anything) but other times it’s so securely in there I wonder if this is a faulty clasp or something that may get looser with time? Is your JUC like this?


----------



## faadiela

Good afternoon/evening everyone (depending where you are in the world). I hope everyone is doing well and having a great start to the week. I just wanted to pick everyone’s brain for some advice.

I’m planning on finally pulling the trigger and buying my first cartier pieces. I’m torn between getting two love cuffs (anxious about screws) or one cuff and sm juc, both in yellow gold. 

My heart was really set on getting the regular juc as a solo piece but I’m just insanely paranoid about the hinge loosening bc I do intend on taking it off daily. With the sm juc, I feel like the mechanism would allow me to stress less about it falling off and it’s subtle enough for daily use stacked with the cuff.  

Any thoughts, opinions and advice would be highly appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## ChanelCartier

faadiela said:


> Good afternoon/evening everyone (depending where you are in the world). I hope everyone is doing well and having a great start to the week. I just wanted to pick everyone’s brain for some advice.
> 
> I’m planning on finally pulling the trigger and buying my first cartier pieces. I’m torn between getting two love cuffs (anxious about screws) or one cuff and sm juc, both in yellow gold.
> 
> My heart was really set on getting the regular juc as a solo piece but I’m just insanely paranoid about the hinge loosening bc I do intend on taking it off daily. With the sm juc, I feel like the mechanism would allow me to stress less about it falling off and it’s subtle enough for daily use stacked with the cuff.
> 
> Any thoughts, opinions and advice would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!


Good Evening! You answered your own question. Go for the small JUC and the cuff. Have you considered the small Love bracelet? You can take that off easily.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

faadiela said:


> Good afternoon/evening everyone (depending where you are in the world). I hope everyone is doing well and having a great start to the week. I just wanted to pick everyone’s brain for some advice.
> 
> I’m planning on finally pulling the trigger and buying my first cartier pieces. I’m torn between getting two love cuffs (anxious about screws) or one cuff and sm juc, both in yellow gold.
> 
> My heart was really set on getting the regular juc as a solo piece but I’m just insanely paranoid about the hinge loosening bc I do intend on taking it off daily. With the sm juc, I feel like the mechanism would allow me to stress less about it falling off and it’s subtle enough for daily use stacked with the cuff.
> 
> Any thoughts, opinions and advice would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!


If your heart was set on getting the regular JUC, I would start with that and build on your collection from there. Believe me, once something catches your eye, you never stop thinking about it and will always go back to it. There’s something to be worried about with every piece (scratches, hinges, etc.). I wouldn’t worry about the hinge at all. I would say most probably remove their JUC daily just because imo it’s not as comfortable to sleep in like the Love bracelet that is basically second nature once you wear it everyday. Something you should think about with the small JUC is the possibility it may get bent out of shape which is a worse problem to deal with than a loose hinge since Cartier can fix that. When the small JUC gets bent it does not look as good as how it used to. Just something to think about but I personally would choose the regular JUC since it’s what your heart wants. Then you can decide later what you want to add. I promise you won’t regret the JUC! Such a stunning piece on its own too. (:


----------



## WingNut

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> If your heart was set on getting the regular JUC, I would start with that and build on your collection from there. Believe me, once something catches your eye, you never stop thinking about it and will always go back to it. There’s something to be worried about with every piece (scratches, hinges, etc.). I wouldn’t worry about the hinge at all. I would say most probably remove their JUC daily just because imo it’s not as comfortable to sleep in like the Love bracelet that is basically second nature once you wear it everyday. Something you should think about with the small JUC is the possibility it may get bent out of shape which is a worse problem to deal with than a loose hinge since Cartier can fix that. When the small JUC gets bent it does not look as good as how it used to. Just something to think about but I personally would choose the regular JUC since it’s what your heart wants. Then you can decide later what you want to add. I promise you won’t regret the JUC! Such a stunning piece on its own too. (:


Agree with this. I’ve had my regular JUC for 5? years and wear it daily with no issues.

Go with the bigger, bolder piece in your wishlist first. If you spend on smaller, incremental pieces, that top-end piece will elude you, financially.


----------



## faadiela

ChanelCartier said:


> Good Evening! You answered your own question. Go for the small JUC and the cuff. Have you considered the small Love bracelet? You can take that off easily.


Thank you for your response! Now I’m thinking would a better stack consist of the sm love and love cuff! They do look beautiful together and like you said, easier to remove. But I can’t stop thinking about the juc. Sigh ‍♀️



cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> If your heart was set on getting the regular JUC, I would start with that and build on your collection from there. Believe me, once something catches your eye, you never stop thinking about it and will always go back to it. There’s something to be worried about with every piece (scratches, hinges, etc.). I wouldn’t worry about the hinge at all. I would say most probably remove their JUC daily just because imo it’s not as comfortable to sleep in like the Love bracelet that is basically second nature once you wear it everyday. Something you should think about with the small JUC is the possibility it may get bent out of shape which is a worse problem to deal with than a loose hinge since Cartier can fix that. When the small JUC gets bent it does not look as good as how it used to. Just something to think about but I personally would choose the regular JUC since it’s what your heart wants. Then you can decide later what you want to add. I promise you won’t regret the JUC! Such a stunning piece on its own too. (:


You’re absolutely right, every day I think about the regular juc and try to convince myself that I would prefer the smaller juc. There’s also that weird pressure I’m putting on myself to have two pieces to stack instead of one statement piece that I love. This is what I needed to hear. Thank you!



WingNut said:


> Agree with this. I’ve had my regular JUC for 5? years and wear it daily with no issues.
> 
> Go with the bigger, bolder piece in your wishlist first. If you spend on smaller, incremental pieces, that top-end piece will elude you, financially.


This is what I needed to hear. I actually saved up for a love bracelet and was on the verge of getting it but my heart belonged to the regular juc. I just felt a non-existent pressure to get something but I knew in the back of my mind I was settling so I didn’t make the purchase and decided to wait a little longer to get my dream piece. I’m going to get my dream piece first and later add on a cuff to stack with. Thank you for helping me make that decision.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

faadiela said:


> Thank you for your response! Now I’m thinking would a better stack consist of the sm love and love cuff! They do look beautiful together and like you said, easier to remove. But I can’t stop thinking about the juc. Sigh ‍♀️
> 
> 
> You’re absolutely right, every day I think about the regular juc and try to convince myself that I would prefer the smaller juc. There’s also that weird pressure I’m putting on myself to have two pieces to stack instead of one statement piece that I love. This is what I needed to hear. Thank you!
> 
> 
> This is what I needed to hear. I actually saved up for a love bracelet and was on the verge of getting it but my heart belonged to the regular juc. I just felt a non-existent pressure to get something but I knew in the back of my mind I was settling so I didn’t make the purchase and decided to wait a little longer to get my dream piece. I’m going to get my dream piece first and later add on a cuff to stack with. Thank you for helping me make that decision.


Definitely do not settle for the small JUC if you 100% love the regular JUC. I know so many who bought the small and later regretted not getting the regular and sadly money was wasted. Go for the regular girl! You’ll be so happy you did and that you crossed it off your wishlist! ❤️


----------



## faadiela

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Definitely do not settle for the small JUC if you 100% love the regular JUC. I know so many who bought the small and later regretted not getting the regular and sadly money was wasted. Go for the regular girl! You’ll be so happy you did and that you crossed it off your wishlist! ❤️


I really appreciate you taking the time out to give me such great advice. You’re right, I’ve literally been dreaming of owning this piece since I was 17, I’m 30 now and think it’s time. Thank you again! I will get the regular, hopefully before the next price hike! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## lala2345

faadiela said:


> Good afternoon/evening everyone (depending where you are in the world). I hope everyone is doing well and having a great start to the week. I just wanted to pick everyone’s brain for some advice.
> 
> I’m planning on finally pulling the trigger and buying my first cartier pieces. I’m torn between getting two love cuffs (anxious about screws) or one cuff and sm juc, both in yellow gold.
> 
> My heart was really set on getting the regular juc as a solo piece but I’m just insanely paranoid about the hinge loosening bc I do intend on taking it off daily. With the sm juc, I feel like the mechanism would allow me to stress less about it falling off and it’s subtle enough for daily use stacked with the cuff.
> 
> Any thoughts, opinions and advice would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!


A LOVE piece. I love JUC, but a love piece will always be a classic


----------



## faadiela

lala2345 said:


> A LOVE piece. I love JUC, but a love piece will always be a classic


I definitely will be including a live piece, it’s timeless and an icon in its own right. Thanks for your response.


----------



## QuelleFromage

WingNut said:


> Agree with this. I’ve had my regular JUC for 5? years and wear it daily with no issues.
> 
> Go with the bigger, bolder piece in your wishlist first. If you spend on smaller, incremental pieces, that top-end piece will elude you, financially.


Agree with this also! I LOVE my regular JuC and wear it almost every day. I love that it's not hollow like the small JuC, which I did consider (and my SA told me the small ones do indeed bend). I have no issues with the hinge on my JuC.

It was a big purchase (mine is with diamonds) and I can say with confidence I have never regretted it (and that's not always the case!). Better to buy exactly what you want (and if you reaaallllyyy want a stack you can fill in for now with a non-designer piece until you get to your next bracelet). (FWIW, although Cartier Love and JuC hold their value at resale, lots of other pieces, and other high-end designers, do not.....)


----------



## faadiela

QuelleFromage said:


> Agree with this also! I LOVE my regular JuC and wear it almost every day. I love that it's not hollow like the small JuC, which I did consider (and my SA told me the small ones do indeed bend). I have no issues with the hinge on my JuC.
> 
> It was a big purchase (mine is with diamonds) and I can say with confidence I have never regretted it (and that's not always the case!). Better to buy exactly what you want (and if you reaaallllyyy want a stack you can fill in for now with a non-designer piece until you get to your next bracelet). (FWIW, although Cartier Love and JuC hold their value at resale, lots of other pieces, and other high-end designers, do not.....)


Thank you for your advice, it’s quite reassuring. With regard to the bending of the small juc, I also worried that it might lose its shape from daily wear and tear since it isn’t as sturdy and weighty as the regular juc. God forbid it snags onto something and goes completely out of shape. I was really attracted to the small with diamonds, but you’re right I should go with my dream piece and add on as I go along. Thanks again!


----------



## sophiekd

Added my first JUC today!! Do you wear it 24/7 like the Love or tend to remove daily?


----------



## ChanelCartier

sophiekd said:


> Added my first JUC today!! Do you wear it 24/7 like the Love or tend to remove daily?
> 
> View attachment 5637562


It's a beauty!


----------



## sophiekd

ChanelCartier said:


> It's a beauty!


Thank you!!!


----------



## sunshineshiney

sophiekd said:


> Added my first JUC today!! Do you wear it 24/7 like the Love or tend to remove daily?
> 
> View attachment 5637562


Congrats!!! It’s a beauty and looks lovely on your wrist . I wear my Love and JUC 24.7. The only times I’ve removed my JUC is when I need to open something and don’t have anything sharp around me - so I use the nail part of the JUC .


----------



## sophiekd

sunshineshiney said:


> Congrats!!! It’s a beauty and looks lovely on your wrist . I wear my Love and JUC 24.7. The only times I’ve removed my JUC is when I need to open something and don’t have anything sharp around me - so I use the nail part of the JUC .





sunshineshiney said:


> Congrats!!! It’s a beauty and looks lovely on your wrist . I wear my Love and JUC 24.7. The only times I’ve removed my JUC is when I need to open something and don’t have anything sharp around me - so I use the nail part of the JUC .


Thank you!!! Haha I haven’t heard of doing that before


----------



## Lillianlm

sophiekd said:


> Added my first JUC today!! Do you wear it 24/7 like the Love or tend to remove daily?
> 
> View attachment 5637562


Congratulations! I wear my JUC 24/7.


----------



## hitechwristwatches

sophiekd said:


> Added my first JUC today!! Do you wear it 24/7 like the Love or tend to remove daily?
> 
> View attachment 5637562


W0W.. these look added a lot beauty to your wrist. I would like to have one also lol


----------



## sunshineshiney

hitechwristwatches said:


> W0W.. these look added a lot beauty to your wrist. I would like to have one also lol


 here's to hoping you are able to get yours soon!!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

sophiekd said:


> Added my first JUC today!! Do you wear it 24/7 like the Love or tend to remove daily?
> 
> View attachment 5637562


I do remove mine daily only because my daily lifestyle with work, etc. does not work with it but if I could wear mine everyday I would! Enjoy and congrats!!!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

faadiela said:


> I really appreciate you taking the time out to give me such great advice. You’re right, I’ve literally been dreaming of owning this piece since I was 17, I’m 30 now and think it’s time. Thank you again! I will get the regular, hopefully before the next price hike! ❤️❤️❤️


Yay! I will be waiting patiently for your reveal


----------



## Aspen Rose

Tried on these three beauties at the boutique in San Diego last week. I thought for sure I would want the regular size JUC, but when I tried on the thin JUC it felt better on my wrist. I own the regular love (right wrist). The small in the picture was just a try on in the boutique.

JUCs are size 16 , I would pair one with my 17 love.

Has any one purchased the small JUC, had it for a few months and then regretted not getting the regular size? 

If so, was the regret due to the size OR how much lighter it felt OR that it bent out of shape? 

Or all three reasons above?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Aspen Rose said:


> Tried on these three beauties at the boutique in San Diego last week. I thought for sure I would want the regular size JUC, but when I tried on the thin JUC it felt better on my wrist. I own the regular love (right wrist). The small in the picture was just a try on in the boutique.
> 
> JUCs are size 16 , I would pair one with my 17 love.
> 
> Has any one purchased the small JUC, had it for a few months and then regretted not getting the regular size?
> 
> If so, was the regret due to the size OR how much lighter it felt OR that it bent out of shape?
> 
> Or all three reasons above?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649538


I bought the slim JUC first, had it for a few years and then bought the regular. After a few years it did bend out of shape and I also got the wrong size, which contributed to my regretting it. It’s just not substantial enough for my personal taste. I know a lot of people like dainty stuff. I am so glad I got the regular diamond one now. It’s definitely more of a statement piece. That being said, I have kept the slim as I wear it when I want to be more casual.


----------



## Aspen Rose

nycmamaofone said:


> I bought the slim JUC first, had it for a few years and then bought the regular. After a few years it did bend out of shape and I also got the wrong size, which contributed to my regretting it. It’s just not substantial enough for my personal taste. I know a lot of people like dainty stuff. I am so glad I got the regular diamond one now. It’s definitely more of a statement piece. That being said, I have kept the slim as I wear it when I want to be more casual.


Thank you for the detailed response. You have confirmed some of the thoughts I had. Specifically the long term durability and then in the end wanting the regular size.


----------



## Aspen Rose

sophiekd said:


> Added my first JUC today!! Do you wear it 24/7 like the Love or tend to remove daily?
> 
> View attachment 5637562


How is the Love doing after stacking with the JUC since you got it? Any significant dents from the nail head?


----------



## Swanky

Aspen Rose said:


> Tried on these three beauties at the boutique in San Diego last week. I thought for sure I would want the regular size JUC, but when I tried on the thin JUC it felt better on my wrist. I own the regular love (right wrist). The small in the picture was just a try on in the boutique.
> 
> JUCs are size 16 , I would pair one with my 17 love.
> 
> Has any one purchased the small JUC, had it for a few months and then regretted not getting the regular size?
> 
> If so, was the regret due to the size OR how much lighter it felt OR that it bent out of shape?
> 
> Or all three reasons above?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649538



No regrets at all, love my small Juc with diamonds!!



Aspen Rose said:


> How is the Love doing after stacking with the JUC since you got it? Any significant dents from the nail head?



My Juc hasn’t scratched my Loves at all


----------



## GreySky

Aspen Rose said:


> Tried on these three beauties at the boutique in San Diego last week. I thought for sure I would want the regular size JUC, but when I tried on the thin JUC it felt better on my wrist. I own the regular love (right wrist). The small in the picture was just a try on in the boutique.
> 
> JUCs are size 16 , I would pair one with my 17 love.
> 
> Has any one purchased the small JUC, had it for a few months and then regretted not getting the regular size?
> 
> If so, was the regret due to the size OR how much lighter it felt OR that it bent out of shape?
> 
> Or all three reasons above?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649538


The thin one looks really nice on you


----------



## Aspen Rose

GreySky said:


> The thin one looks really nice on you


Thank you ! I like it too but still so undecided .


----------



## darkangel07760

I really love my slim JUC. I like to layer and it works perfectly. I take it off every night because it started snagging on my blanket but it has not bent out of shape and I have had it for 6 months now!


----------



## Aspen Rose

darkangel07760 said:


> I really love my slim JUC. I like to layer and it works perfectly. I take it off every night because it started snagging on my blanket but it has not bent out of shape and I have had it for 6 months now!


Pretty ! Is it rose gold ?


----------



## darkangel07760

Aspen Rose said:


> Pretty ! Is it rose gold ?


Yes!


----------



## amenchio

So I wanted to share my experience. I finally got the JUC to finish my stack.

For the LONGEST time I thought I wanted the small JUC with diamonds cuz my wrist (14cm) is small and I love dainty things. But when I tried my friends JUC with my entire stack I fell in love with the Original size, now it was just a matter of pulling the trigger because of the cost but OMG am I happy I did! I can’t get over how perfect it is. 

Now In the photo I originally had the nail head away from the love closest to my wrist, there so much about this with regards to scratching over lapping etc. so I decided to wear my JUC 24/7 and take off everything else as this thing is not cheap lol so I’m training myself to get use to it.

What I have found is that with the nail head the way it is in the pic wearing it daily I find the nail head digging in more when my hand bends to pick something up and it is bothersome. Also it gets stuck more often on the thicker part of wrist. So I just recently switched it and moved the nail head inward and I’m not longer finding this issue. So for this reason I’ll be switching it, I loved the look but the point is to not take it off. 

Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## darkangel07760

Aspen Rose said:


> Pretty ! Is it rose gold ?


Yes! I forgot to add a pic, here it is stacked


----------



## darkangel07760

amenchio said:


> So I wanted to share my experience. I finally got the JUC to finish my stack.
> 
> For the LONGEST time I thought I wanted the small JUC with diamonds cuz my wrist (14cm) is small and I love dainty things. But when I tried my friends JUC with my entire stack I fell in love with the Original size, now it was just a matter of pulling the trigger because of the cost but OMG am I happy I did! I can’t get over how perfect it is.
> 
> Now In the photo I originally had the nail head away from the love closest to my wrist, there so much about this with regards to scratching over lapping etc. so I decided to wear my JUC 24/7 and take off everything else as this thing is not cheap lol so I’m training myself to get use to it.
> 
> What I have found is that with the nail head the way it is in the pic wearing it daily I find the nail head digging in more when my hand bends to pick something up and it is bothersome. Also it gets stuck more often on the thicker part of wrist. So I just recently switched it and moved the nail head inward and I’m not longer finding this issue. So for this reason I’ll be switching it, I loved the look but the point is to not take it off.
> 
> Does anyone else experience this?
> 
> View attachment 5652173


This is a great look!


----------



## Aspen Rose

darkangel07760 said:


> Yes! I forgot to add a pic, here it is stacked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653181


I love it. This makes me want rose gold.


----------



## pam1987

Hi,
Wondering if anyone has these 2 small dots inside JUC small bracelet. I just noticed them.not sure what it is? Little stamps?


----------



## missyb

Does anyone have regular JUC with diamonds and a small worn together? I have a diamond love and diamond juc and am thinking of getting a small plan juc but not sure how they will look


----------



## ChanelCartier

Does anyone remove their regular JUC everyday? If so has it damaged the hinge/opening or loosened up?


----------



## WingNut

ChanelCartier said:


> Does anyone remove their regular JUC everyday? If so has it damaged the hinge/opening or loosened up?


I do and it hasn’t.


----------



## missyb

ChanelCartier said:


> Does anyone remove their regular JUC everyday? If so has it damaged the hinge/opening or loosened up?


I where it everyday with my love and no issues


----------



## honhon

ChanelCartier said:


> Does anyone remove their regular JUC everyday? If so has it damaged the hinge/opening or loosened up?


nope, interested in knowing why or how?


----------



## nycmamaofone

honhon said:


> nope, interested in knowing why or how?


I take mine off everyday. Had it for only a year though.


----------



## darkangel07760

Aspen Rose said:


> I love it. This makes me want rose gold.


My skin tone works better with 18k rose. 18k yellow doesn’t flatter me as well. However, both rose and yellow in 14k look great against my skin!
Ultimately I need more Cartier in rose gold


----------



## angelyn_kyle19

ChanelCartier said:


> Does anyone remove their regular JUC everyday? If so has it damaged the hinge/opening or loosened up?


I tend not to wear jewellery when sleeping (except for my earrings) and my regular JUC has not loosened up and all is perfectly fine. For what it's worth, you can always bring the piece to Cartier if you encounter any issues.


----------



## lacrossemama

Aspen Rose said:


> Tried on these three beauties at the boutique in San Diego last week. I thought for sure I would want the regular size JUC, but when I tried on the thin JUC it felt better on my wrist. I own the regular love (right wrist). The small in the picture was just a try on in the boutique.
> 
> JUCs are size 16 , I would pair one with my 17 love.
> 
> Has any one purchased the small JUC, had it for a few months and then regretted not getting the regular size?
> 
> If so, was the regret due to the size OR how much lighter it felt OR that it bent out of shape?
> 
> Or all three reasons above?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649538


Hi! I bought the small JUC with Diamond bc I thought I preferred the dainty look. I bought it used it for a year then it bent out of shape. When I went in to get it repaired at Cartier, I tried on the regular and fell madly in love. When I went to pick up the small from repair, I bought the regular and have no regrets. I still can’t bring myself to sell the small. I also weighed the small vs the regular and found the regular is a better value given the grams of gold you get for the price versus the small with Diamond.


----------



## tutung

lacrossemama said:


> Hi! I bought the small JUC with Diamond bc I thought I preferred the dainty look. I bought it used it for a year then it bent out of shape. When I went in to get it repaired at Cartier, I tried on the regular and fell madly in love. When I went to pick up the small from repair, I bought the regular and have no regrets. I still can’t bring myself to sell the small. I also weighed the small vs the regular and found the regular is a better value given the grams of gold you get for the price versus the small with Diamond.


Omg that’s what I was worried about with the small version! Can Cartier fix it if it is bent out of shape? I heard people saying that it can’t really be fixed. That would be unfortunate.


----------



## Swanky

Aspen Rose said:


> Tried on these three beauties at the boutique in San Diego last week. I thought for sure I would want the regular size JUC, but when I tried on the thin JUC it felt better on my wrist. I own the regular love (right wrist). The small in the picture was just a try on in the boutique.
> 
> JUCs are size 16 , I would pair one with my 17 love.
> 
> Has any one purchased the small JUC, had it for a few months and then regretted not getting the regular size?
> 
> If so, was the regret due to the size OR how much lighter it felt OR that it bent out of shape?
> 
> Or all three reasons above?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649538



No, I have the small with diamonds and have no regrets. I prefer its proportion and I’ve had no issues with it.


----------



## Zainabmoolla

Gunia17 said:


> Hi. I also have a Small Juc in size 15. It’s on the tighter side,but not uncomfortable. I also ordered it in size 16,cours i thought that the size was to snug. Unfortunatelly the size 16 was to big. It only sticked out more on my hand and also has fallen on my loves. I had to return him. The two pictures are with Juc size 15 and another one with size 16. My wrist size is 14,7 -15 cm.Size 15,5 would be perfect
> 
> View attachment 5618684
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618685
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618687
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618688
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618689




My wrists are the same size and I was debating on a regular love and sm or 2 regular and now I made my decision  love the way yours looks!


----------



## Maria333

Hi everyone! I'm thinking of getting a JUC for my big X0 birthday and would love to get some advice here. I feel like I prefer the look of the regular size JUC more than the dainty one. But... here are my doubts. I previously bought a regular Love which I ended up exchanging for a small Love with diamonds. I exchanged it because after trying it on at home for a few hours I realized that I didn't like how the regular size looked on my wrist. It seemed like it made my arm look bulky and thicker than it is. Maybe the size was wrong, too tight, I'm not sure, I got my small Love in a +1 size to the returned regular Love bracelet. I've been wearing the small Love since the day I got it and I love it and never take it off. So now with JUC I have two concerns: 1) that the regular JUC will also seem too bulky on me like the regular love did, 2) that the regular JUC will look awkward with the small Love. I love the look of the regular JUC as a standalone, but I feel I won't get enough wear out of it if I only wear it when I remove the Love, which I never do and would probably only do for a special occasion. Does anyone here wear this combo of regular JUC with a thin Love? 
Or should I just get the Clash bracelet which I very much like too?  Although I kind of feel that Clash looks more like Love, especially from afar and JUC has a very different and distinct design. I also have a regular JUC ring and a small Clash ring (regret of not getting the medium model ring), I don't wear rings all the time, but enjoy both when I wear them.
Any thoughts the regular JUC vs. thin vs. Clash highly appreciated!! Attaching a couple of photos of me trying the JUC & clash and wearing my love bracelet.


----------



## angelyn_kyle19

Maria333 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm thinking of getting a JUC for my big X0 birthday and would love to get some advice here. I feel like I prefer the look of the regular size JUC more than the dainty one. But... here are my doubts. I previously bought a regular Love which I ended up exchanging for a small Love with diamonds. I exchanged it because after trying it on at home for a few hours I realized that I didn't like how the regular size looked on my wrist. It seemed like it made my arm look bulky and thicker than it is. Maybe the size was wrong, too tight, I'm not sure, I got my small Love in a +1 size to the returned regular Love bracelet. I've been wearing the small Love since the day I got it and I love it and never take it off. So now with JUC I have two concerns: 1) that the regular JUC will also seem too bulky on me like the regular love did, 2) that the regular JUC will look awkward with the small Love. I love the look of the regular JUC as a standalone, but I feel I won't get enough wear out of it if I only wear it when I remove the Love, which I never do and would probably only do for a special occasion. Does anyone here wear this combo of regular JUC with a thin Love?
> Or should I just get the Clash bracelet which I very much like too?  Although I kind of feel that Clash looks more like Love, especially from afar and JUC has a very different and distinct design. I also have a regular JUC ring and a small Clash ring (regret of not getting the medium model ring), I don't wear rings all the time, but enjoy both when I wear them.
> Any thoughts the regular JUC vs. thin vs. Clash highly appreciated!! Attaching a couple of photos of me trying the JUC & clash and wearing my love bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5667819
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667820
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667821
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667822


If you like to stack your thin Love, I would think the small Clash will look better. The Regular JUC is nice, don't get me wrong but it will definitelt overpower your thin Love when stacked. So, you will end up probably not wearing the JUC as much. Try in store how the thin Love and Small Clash would look and feel. To me, Clash is a more edgier and more unique piece. Goodluck with your decision.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Maria333 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm thinking of getting a JUC for my big X0 birthday and would love to get some advice here. I feel like I prefer the look of the regular size JUC more than the dainty one. But... here are my doubts. I previously bought a regular Love which I ended up exchanging for a small Love with diamonds. I exchanged it because after trying it on at home for a few hours I realized that I didn't like how the regular size looked on my wrist. It seemed like it made my arm look bulky and thicker than it is. Maybe the size was wrong, too tight, I'm not sure, I got my small Love in a +1 size to the returned regular Love bracelet. I've been wearing the small Love since the day I got it and I love it and never take it off. So now with JUC I have two concerns: 1) that the regular JUC will also seem too bulky on me like the regular love did, 2) that the regular JUC will look awkward with the small Love. I love the look of the regular JUC as a standalone, but I feel I won't get enough wear out of it if I only wear it when I remove the Love, which I never do and would probably only do for a special occasion. Does anyone here wear this combo of regular JUC with a thin Love?
> Or should I just get the Clash bracelet which I very much like too?  Although I kind of feel that Clash looks more like Love, especially from afar and JUC has a very different and distinct design. I also have a regular JUC ring and a small Clash ring (regret of not getting the medium model ring), I don't wear rings all the time, but enjoy both when I wear them.
> Any thoughts the regular JUC vs. thin vs. Clash highly appreciated!! Attaching a couple of photos of me trying the JUC & clash and wearing my love bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5667819
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667820
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667821
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667822


Do you have those pics stacked with your thin love? I own the reg juc with diamonds and small clash. I love my combo and was previously deciding the thin love with regular juc or small juc with diamonds. I ultimately went with the reg juc with diamonds, but the juc with thin love isn’t overpowering to me.


----------



## Maria333

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Do you have those pics stacked with your thin love? I own the reg juc with diamonds and small clash. I love my combo and was previously deciding the thin love with regular juc or small juc with diamonds. I ultimately went with the reg juc with diamonds, but the juc with thin love isn’t overpowering to me.



I don't have a picture of the thin Love stacked with regular JUC, I haven't tried them together yet. But, surprisingly, this is the combo featured on Cartier page of JUC, attaching here. It definitely looks cute, but I'd love to see real life photos! Do you think it'd look good in RL on my arm? 

I love your combo of reg juc with diamonds and small clash!! Both pieces are amazing  ":heart"


----------



## Maria333

angelyn_kyle19 said:


> If you like to stack your thin Love, I would think the small Clash will look better. The Regular JUC is nice, don't get me wrong but it will definitelt overpower your thin Love when stacked. So, you will end up probably not wearing the JUC as much. Try in store how the thin Love and Small Clash would look and feel. To me, Clash is a more edgier and more unique piece. Goodluck with your decision.


Thank you for your response! I love the small clash, I even was considering getting it instead of the Love at one point. But for some reason I'm really drawn to regular JUC, I once saw a stunning woman wearing it as a standalone piece and feel completely in love with it. Which I realize contradicts my own thoughts of potentially not wearing it enough if I were to wear it as a standalone... Ughh tough choice


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Size 15 and it’s my everyday must!


----------



## pam1987

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Size 15 and it’s my everyday must!
> 
> View attachment 5669677


Looks great on it’s own! Looks like perfect fit for you too. Can I Please ask what’s your wrist size ?


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Maria333 said:


> I don't have a picture of the thin Love stacked with regular JUC, I haven't tried them together yet. But, surprisingly, this is the combo featured on Cartier page of JUC, attaching here. It definitely looks cute, but I'd love to see real life photos! Do you think it'd look good in RL on my arm?
> 
> I love your combo of reg juc with diamonds and small clash!! Both pieces are amazing  ":heart"
> 
> View attachment 5668113


I think it’s great as a stand-alone and layered. Go for the regular size juc, you won’t regret it!!


----------



## RueHermes

Can someone please post a picture side by side of the small with diamonds next to the regular size with diamonds. Thank you !


----------



## Gaga4Gold

Maria333 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm thinking of getting a JUC for my big X0 birthday and would love to get some advice here. I feel like I prefer the look of the regular size JUC more than the dainty one. But... here are my doubts. I previously bought a regular Love which I ended up exchanging for a small Love with diamonds. I exchanged it because after trying it on at home for a few hours I realized that I didn't like how the regular size looked on my wrist. It seemed like it made my arm look bulky and thicker than it is. Maybe the size was wrong, too tight, I'm not sure, I got my small Love in a +1 size to the returned regular Love bracelet. I've been wearing the small Love since the day I got it and I love it and never take it off. So now with JUC I have two concerns: 1) that the regular JUC will also seem too bulky on me like the regular love did, 2) that the regular JUC will look awkward with the small Love. I love the look of the regular JUC as a standalone, but I feel I won't get enough wear out of it if I only wear it when I remove the Love, which I never do and would probably only do for a special occasion. Does anyone here wear this combo of regular JUC with a thin Love?
> Or should I just get the Clash bracelet which I very much like too?  Although I kind of feel that Clash looks more like Love, especially from afar and JUC has a very different and distinct design. I also have a regular JUC ring and a small Clash ring (regret of not getting the medium model ring), I don't wear rings all the time, but enjoy both when I wear them.
> Any thoughts the regular JUC vs. thin vs. Clash highly appreciated!! Attaching a couple of photos of me trying the JUC & clash and wearing my love bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5667819
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667820
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667821
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667822





Maria333 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm thinking of getting a JUC for my big X0 birthday and would love to get some advice here. I feel like I prefer the look of the regular size JUC more than the dainty one. But... here are my doubts. I previously bought a regular Love which I ended up exchanging for a small Love with diamonds. I exchanged it because after trying it on at home for a few hours I realized that I didn't like how the regular size looked on my wrist. It seemed like it made my arm look bulky and thicker than it is. Maybe the size was wrong, too tight, I'm not sure, I got my small Love in a +1 size to the returned regular Love bracelet. I've been wearing the small Love since the day I got it and I love it and never take it off. So now with JUC I have two concerns: 1) that the regular JUC will also seem too bulky on me like the regular love did, 2) that the regular JUC will look awkward with the small Love. I love the look of the regular JUC as a standalone, but I feel I won't get enough wear out of it if I only wear it when I remove the Love, which I never do and would probably only do for a special occasion. Does anyone here wear this combo of regular JUC with a thin Love?
> Or should I just get the Clash bracelet which I very much like too?  Although I kind of feel that Clash looks more like Love, especially from afar and JUC has a very different and distinct design. I also have a regular JUC ring and a small Clash ring (regret of not getting the medium model ring), I don't wear rings all the time, but enjoy both when I wear them.
> Any thoughts the regular JUC vs. thin vs. Clash highly appreciated!! Attaching a couple of photos of me trying the JUC & clash and wearing my love bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5667819
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667820
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667821
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667822


Hi! I have the thin love and regular JUC and I just adore the combo. The thin JUC looked too dainty for me. I also have the regular love and stack all 3 often. If I’m getting a massage or need to take jewelry off for whatever reason the JUC and thin love are quick and easy to take on/off so that’s why I stick with those on a daily basis. The combo also stacks well with other bracelets, I find. It’s awkward taking a pic of my own wrist but I hope this helps.


I can post a pic after Xmas with the newest stack addition!


----------



## Maria333

StyleMePls said:


> Hi! I have the thin love and regular JUC and I just adore the combo. The thin JUC looked too dainty for me. I also have the regular love and stack all 3 often. If I’m getting a massage or need to take jewelry off for whatever reason the JUC and thin love are quick and easy to take on/off so that’s why I stick with those on a daily basis. The combo also stacks well with other bracelets, I find. It’s awkward taking a pic of my own wrist but I hope this helps.
> View attachment 5676717
> 
> I can post a pic after Xmas with the newest stack addition!
> 
> View attachment 5676718


Thank you very much for sharing the photos of your combo!! It's super helpful to see it in RL. Both bracelets look amazing on your wristreally great combo!
Please do post pictures of your newest stack after Christmas! Is your JUC bracelet the same size as your love bracelet?


----------

